#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  العندليبيات

## Ayman Roshdy

*عندليبيات*

أرجوك... لا تتسرع...

فلست أنا المقصود -لا سمح الله- بالعندليب هنا...

بل هي فكرة لإلقاء الصباح على كل الأخوة والأخوات يوميا بإذن الله ببيتين شعر حول العندليب.

و طبعا ما كان لهذه الفكرة أن تستمر لولا مشاركات أخي واستاذي الأوسيمي الأصيل صاحب القلم الماسي والحس الملائكي... 

والسبب في وضعها في قاعة الترحيب و المناسبات هو إنها ليست شعرا بالمعنى الكلمة، بل هي أقرب للومضات السريعة التي من حق كل منا أن يشعر بها... ويعبر عنها... ويتشارك بها مع الجميع.

وسابدأ بنفسي...مثلا:

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكوا عندليب نادي =قطف م الشمس أفراحها
ويدعي لكوا يا  أولادي =فرحكوا يلالي مطرحها
***
صباحكوا عندليب شايل =في قلبه الشوق  بحنية
وضحكة طفلة بجدايـل =وشمس مزغزغة عينيه
***
صباحكوا عندليـب  وزهـور =وبهجـة، وفرحـة، وأغانـي
وضحكة تطير في حضن النور =وحـب رقيـق،  وإنسـانـي
***
صباحكوا عندليب نعسان =يادوب قادر يشيل راسه
وفاض بيه شوقه للخلان =فميل ع النسيم... باسه
***
صباحكوا عندليب محتـار =فتح لي عينيه، رفع حاجبه
وقال لي: لما حبكوا  نـار =ليه الحبيبـة  يتعاجبـوا؟
***
صباحكوا عندليب يشرب =في مَج النسكافيه بروقان
ويتمنـى بقـى يجـرب =يدوق الحُب في فنجـان
***
صباحكـوا عندليـب النيـل =دا جه مسبسـب،  ومتحنـي
وقف ع الفرع... قال مواوايل =وحتـى الفـرع... بيغـنـي
***
صباحكوا عندليب  غتت =على الأزمة، وع الأحزان
مسيرها ف يوم حتتفتت =واشوف الدنيا بالألـوان
***
صباحكوا عندليب عفريتي =فـط، ينـط، ويزقـزق
حيحكيلنا الفرح  حواديت =ويهدينـا بعـود زنبـق
***
صباحكوا عندليـب صيـاد =يفتش ع الهنا...  ويلقـاه
فمرة يصيح بلغـة الضـاد =ومرة يغني... ما احلا غناه
***
صباحكوا عندليب  منفـوش =سألته: جـاي ليـه معفّـر؟
فقال: عركة ف زمن منكوش =وبرضه حاغنّي،  وحاصفّـر
***
صباحكـوا عندليـب  هـايـم =في نجمة بعيد... ورا  الخيالات
ماهوش صاحي، وماهوش نايم =ماليهش كلام... ماليهش سكات
***
صباحكوا عندليـب عطشـان =للمسـة دفء جـوا  القلـب
أقول له: قلبـي كلـه حنـان =يقول:أيوه... بس دا مش حب
***
صباح العندليـب  نفـض =لكـل الهـم  والأحــزان
وقال من بكره  حيفضفض =عليّ النعمة... جاله جنان.
***
صباحنـا عندليـب غلبـان =طـوال اللـيـل بيتـوجـع
يئن... وزوره واجعه  كمان =وسخـن وراسـه  حتولـع
لكين طبعه الشَقِـي حيبـان =وحيعـود للشقـا  ويرجـع
دا وسط الحمـى والهذيـان =غمز لي وقال: أخوك مجدع.
***
صباحكـم عندليـب زرزور =وبيبرطم، ومـش  راضـي
سألته: الشكوى فين بتدور؟ =فقال لي: اشتقت  للماضـي
أقول له: بكرة ييجي النـور =يقول: مين عينك  قاضـي؟
أقول: مش راضي بالمقدور؟ =فيبكي... من فؤاد فاضـي.
***
صباحكوا عندليب هفهف =للمة حلوة بين شطيـن
في شط الحب  بيسقـف =وشط الطهر بين حبيبين
***
صباحكوا عندليـب عفريـت =عرف يشعل لي نـار  حبـي
سحب على سهوة عود كبريت =وقاد الشوق... وقـاد قلبـي
***
صباحكوا عندليـب  ناسـي =حمولـه عنـد أكــرم رب
أقول له: نسيتني يا قاسـي؟ =يقول لي: هو انا اللي باحب؟
***
صباحكـوا عندليـب  مجـروح =وشـدة حبـه نــار تكـويـه
أقول له: انسى... العذاب حيروح =يقول لي:أبوس إيديك... خلليـه
***
صباحكوا عندليب حيران =ما بين العقـل وفـؤاده
يخاف بالعقل م الحرمان =وفي القلب الآهات زادوا
***
صبـاح العندليـب  بيـبـص =ويترقـب أمــل  حايجـيـه
أقول :خايف؟ ييقول لي: ونص =لكنـي بـرضـه  مستنـيـه
***
صباحكـوا عندليـب  كاتـم =في نار الشوق... ولا بيبوح
أقول له: امال بتضحك  ليه؟ =يقول: لأ...دي حلاوة الروح.
***
صباحكوا عندليـب النـور =وشمس تطمنه ف  خوفـه
ونسمة، وضحكتين، وزهور =وفرح لبكـرة بـان طيفـه
***
صباحكوا عندليب يضرب =بكف ف كف من خوفـه
ويتسـائـل، ويتقـلـب =حيتقابـل مـع وليفـه؟
***
صباحكوا عندليب حايطير =من الفرحة... بلا جناحات
وشايف رقة في  التعبيـر =بترفع فوق سبع سماوات؟
***
صباحكوا عندليـب بيعـد =في ثانية تمر... ورا ثانية
ويسأل هل حييجي  الـرد =موافقة فرحتـه التانيـة؟
***
صباحكم عندليـب النـور =مهاجر بالأمـل فـي  الله
ما بين الصبر... والمقدور =حايشكر نعمته في  عـلاه
***
صباحكم عندليب  مهما =تزيد النار بيدعـي  الله
تكون تاج القلوب فاهمه =وتديلـه أمـل يرعـاه
***
صباح يرضَي... برضاء الله =صباح م النـور وم الجنـة
صبـاح الشمـس تستنـاه =وتاخـد زهـوهـا مـنـه
***
صباحكوا... عندليب بيحب =يغنّـي بحرقـة الـمـوال
سألته: فيه قلق في القلب؟ =يرد: ياريت... دا فيه زلزال
***
صباحكوا عندليب  زمجـر =ومش عاجبه انه مش فاهم
يقول: بتحبني... حاسهـر =ولو ناسياني... مش نايم.
***
صباحكـوا عندليـب عانـد =على الوحدة، وع  الأحـزان
بيحصـد نورأمـل  مــادد =وعين محبوبته... ضل حنان
***
مسـاءك عندليـب اتـجـنّ =م الشك والنـار... والحيـرة
لا تقول لي شعر ولا تقول فن =دا الانتظار... خيبـة كبيـرة
***
صباحكوا عندليب  عـلاّ =في زقزقتـه ومـا خـلاّ
وقف للشمـس يتمللـى =فسبّح... والتفت... صلّى
***
صباحكوا عندليب بالـه =صبح رايق... كما الميه
عشان المنتظـر جالـه =وكل الفرح بقى...  هي
***
صباحكوا عندليب خايـف =لا من كتر الفرح... حيجن
بيرعش... رمش وشفايف =ركب سايبة... ودان بتطن
***
صباحكوا عندليب لبّىَ =ندايا، وناحيتي ميّـل
وليفه حس  بمحبـة =فدندن، وابتدا  يليّـل
***
صباحكوا عندليب دوار =ضناه اللف في الدنيـا
تشاور له بأمل غـدار =فيبكي... وتبتسم  هي
***
صباحكوا عندليب محظوظ =بصحبتكوا... ومش بالحب
حيترقص كمـا الأراجـوز =يضحككوا... وينسى القلب
***
صباحكوا عندليب  لحّن =غناوي الفرح ع  النوتة
ويتفـذلـك ويتفـنـن =في ضحكة طفلة كتكوتة
***
صباح العندليب  رنـان =كما لو نسمـة بتغنّـي
كما لو لون في إيد فنان =وكعب غزالـة متحنـي
***
صباحكوا عندليـب رواح =يلـف الدنيـا ويـعـاود
يطيب بال ماهوش مرتاح =ويجبر خاطـر  الساهـد
***
صـبـاح العندلـيـب حــوّل =زمن يجرح... لضحكـة ولـون
أقول لـه: ماكـان مـن الأول! =يقول: تسمح؟... لازمني سكون.
***
صباحكـوا عندليـب فــلاّح =يناجي الحـب فـي  عيدانـه
في حضن الخير... ينام مرتاح =يغـنّـي الحـمـد بلسـانـه[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

طيب ينفعوا دول يا عمو

معلهش حاجة مش قد المقام 

بس قلت أتعلم فيكم و أمركم لله

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/33.gif" border="double,4,firebrick" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عندليب صحى من نومه في الفجرية = زقزق و رفرف بجناحه و حمد ربه

قال يا عباد الله قوموا أدوا واجبه = يا ناس صلوا و لازم تكون من حزبه

يا إنسان و أنت تسوى إيه وحدك = دا أنت مهما رحت و لا جيت عبده
 [/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

لا يا شيخ !!! يعني  تسطّحني بأربعين كوبليه و تقول لي أستاذي...

يا عم أنا  مش قدك  ..... ربنا يستر 

و فكرة العندليبيات  التي بدأها أستاذي أيمن رشدي بعذب بيانه  و بديع نظمه .. بدأت  منذ نحو (عدد الكوبليهات  تقريبا) أيام .. و ما كان لها أن ترى النور لولا فكرته الرائعة و قريحته  المتفجرة بالإبداع.

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك .. عندليـب زقـزق=يقولك ايـه يـا سِيـد الكـل
يا عـم الصبـح دا  شقشـق=و جاي يقول صباحـك  فُـل
***
صبـاح العندليـب مشـتـاق=يغنّـي الشـوق ف مـوّالـه
كـواه البعـد و  الأشــواق=يا مصر - ما ترأفي  بحالـه
***
صباحـكْ عندليـب  غـنّـى=لشمـس الفـن و  المعـنـى
صباح من شوقه يتمنّى=يامصـر.. الجُمعـة تجمعنـا
***
صباحـك عندليـب  فـايـق=يغرّد فوق غصـون الشـوق
يـا عمّـي.. المنتـدىرايـق=بصحبتكم يـا سِيـد  الـزوق
***
صبـاح العندليـب راكــب=جناح الشـوق و طايـر بِيـه
يبـلـغ شـوقـه لحبـايـب=و مصـر منـوّره ف عنِيـه
***
صبـاح العندليـب  رفـرف=و قـال موّالـه مـن شوقـه
و حِسّ العندليـب* مرهـفْ=ما شفتشْ أحلى مـن  زوقـه
***
صباحك .. عندليب  غرقـان=و بحر الشوق ملوش  مرسى
بيبعـت شـوقـه للـخـلاّن=و رغم البعد .... ما بينسـى
***
صباحكـمْ عندليـب سهـران=يعد نجوم .. و ليلـه طويـل
و يصحى الصبح  عالأغصان=يـردد شوقـه ف المواويـل
***
صباحـك عندليـب يـسـأل=بقلب يفيض بشوق و  حنيـن
يقـول يـا عــم لا تتـقـل=و يسـأل عندليبـك فـيـن؟؟
***
صباحكـم عندليـب  فـايـق=يغـرّد و الهنـا ف  لحـنـه
يرفرف ف المـدى  الرايـق=و يغـزل شوقـه مـن فنـه
***
صباحكم .. عندليـب  غنّـى=صباحِـك فـلّ يـا بــلادي
يملّـي العيـن ..و يتهـنّـى=و يسرح في ربـى  الـوادي
***
صباحكمْ .. عندليب حسّـاس=يرفـرف بالجنـاح مكسـور
يدققْ.. فـي عيـون  النّـاس=ويسأل إمتى ييجـي  الـدور
***
صباحكم عندليـب  مرهـون=بشوق ف القلـب ولّـع نـار
يغنّي بين ورود و  غصـون:=يا مصر ف قلبي  باستمـرار
***
صباحكم .. عندليـب راكـز=دماغه تودّي .. ما  تجيبشـي
أقول له: نطير! .. يقوم هازز=جناح مكسور .. ما بيطيرشي
***
صباحكم .. عندليـب  تانـي=يغـنّـي الـفـرحْ مـوّالُـه
غُنـاه مـن نبـض  إنسانـي=هـواه طبعُـه.. ورسمـالُـه
***
صباحك .. عندليـب  يسـألْ=عـن العـيّـان و  يدعيـلُـه
و عمره ف مرّة مـا  بْيِتْقـلْ=و لا يقـول بُكـرا  نمشيلُـه
ولـولا البعْـد ..يِستعـجـلْ=لـحَـدّ الـبـاب.. يغنيـلُـه
و لكـن مـا قِـدِرْ  يوْصـلْ=وَقَـفْ .. شـاوِر بمنديـلُـه
***
صباحكـم عندليـب  عاشـق=تــراب الأرض و المـيّـة
و سهم الحـب راح  راشـق=ف قلبـه و داس .. بحنـيّـة
***
صباحكمْ .. عندليـب النـور=يغنـي .. بلحـن مِ الجـنّـة
يرفرف.. في فرح و  سرور=و يقْضـي العمـر يتمـنّـى
***
صباح العندلـيـب طـايـر=و مستعـجـل و متـحـيّـر
يتـوه قلبـه ف كـون دايـر=و يرجـع .. بـس  متأخّـر
***
صباحكـم عندليـب قـاعـد=ف ضِلّ النسمـة لـوْ  جيّـه
يطفي الشـوق نسيـم  بـارد=يجيبـه النيـل مـع المـيّـه
***
صباحكـم عندليـب  غـيّـر=كلامـه لمّـا شـاف الـفـنّ
هنا في الصفحـة دي منـوّر=بيعـزف .. و النغـم بيحـنّ
***
صبـاح العندليـب راجــع=يغنّـي الـحـبّ و سنيـنـه
و شوقه ف قلبه بـات والـع=لأرضُه و ناسُه نـور  عينـه
***
صباحكـمْ عندليـب فرحـان=و طاير في السمـا و سعيـد
و هيقضّيهـا يـوم طـيـران=كـأن اليـوم دا يـوم العيـد
***
صباحكمْ عندليـب  فضفـض=و قال لي : الشوق بيكوينـي
اقول له: يا عمّ قـوم نفّـض=يقول: إزاي ..دي نور  عيني
***
صبـاح العندليـب  فـارد=جناح الشوق لحـدّ  النيـل
و طالت غربتـه و قاعـد=مقضّيها غنا .. و مواويـل
***
صباحكم عندليب .. النـار=ف قلبـه محرّقـه  جوفـه
يرفرف و الدمـوع أنهـار=بتسقي ف شوقه من خوفـه
***
صباحكم عندليب .. محموم=نسيم الشوق قلَب أعاصيـر
بتعصفْ جوّه قلبه .. يقـومْ=يهزّ جناح هواه... و يطير
***
صباح العندليب و الشـوق=يزيد النـار علـى  نـاره
يرفرف و الفؤاد  محـروق=لا نام ليله .. و لا  نهـاره
***
صباحكمْ عندليـب غنّـاي=ماهوش طبّال ولا  دياولـو
ولو يصفى له صوت  الناي=يمِيل عالـورد..و يحايلُـه
***
صباحكم عندليب و  سطور=بتحكـي الفـن و المعنـى
صبح رايق.. و شاف النور=و غنّى .. الفرح  يجمعنـا
***
مساكـم عندليـب  باسـط=جناح الشوق و طاير  بيـه
و رامي حموله  عالباسـط=ببسمـة منـوره ف عنيـه
***
صباحكم عندليـب  صبّـح=وقام للفجـر مـن بـدري
ولو موّالـه كـان يطـرح=نفض ريشه.. و جه يجري
***
صباحكم عندليب  سهـران=لوحـده و القمـر  غايـب
يناجي الليل بدون  ألحـان=و قلبـه م الهـوى  دايـب
***
صبـاح العندليـب قـسّـم=ف شـوق الـورد ألحانـه
و هز جناحه .. و  اتبسّـم=لصحبة خيـر ف وجدانـه
***
صباحكم عندليب  غرقـان=ف بحر كبير مالوش  آخر
غرق عمره ف بحر  حنان=لا عاد ناسي .. ولا فاكـر
***
صباحكم عندليـب  باسـم=ولـون الدنيـا يحـلا لـه
لا متخيّـلْ .. ولا حـالـم=و لكن .. طيفكو غنّى  لـه
***
صباحكم عندليـب  مَـلاّحْ=بشوق النيل كتب  سيرتـه 
ف غنّيـوة ليالـي مْـلاَح=بعتها لصُحبته ... و جيرته 
[/poem]

--------
تحيـــــــاتي

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عندليبات العمر ..

كانت ولازالت بالنسبة لي كنز .. احتواني واحتويته . :Girl (14): 
سعيدة بالموضوع .. وان كنت اشعر ان عندليبياتي تخصني .. ولا يشاركني فيها احد .. >> ونعوذ بالله من الغرور . :: 

اشكركم جميعا على كل صباح مميز قضيته معاها .. 
ادام الله عليكم الصحة .. والعافية .. :Girl (25): 

بارك الله فيكم . ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

يا الله على المفاجآت الجميييييييييييييييييلة 
حقيقى عندليبيات ممتعة واكثر من رائعة

صباح جميل نستمتع به جميعاً

ادامها الله علينا

حقيقى ثروة جميلة لصباح جميل دائم بيننا
ان شاء الله

*أ / ايمن رشدى


أ / اوسيمى 


*
سلمت يداكم
تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى اليكم

صباحكم ارق من الورد

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الأخت الفاضلة / زمردة

بارك الله فيك وفي كلماتك الرقيقة...

نحن على عهدنا... الاصطباحة كما هي... 

فقط سنضيفها للموضوع كل آخر نهار.

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## اسكندرانى

استاذ ايمن رشدى 

استاذ اوسيمى 




صباحكم احلى صباح فى الكون 

ربنا يديم عليكم الفرح  والسعادة 

كما متعتونا باحلى الكلمات والمعانى 

دمتم دائما بكل خير

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  زاهـد =بيرمي في السـلام  لله 
دا كون كله صبح ساجد =نكون احنا إيه جـواه؟ [/poem]

----------


## ندى الايام

[frame="13 80"] 

صباحكم دائما هناااااااا وسعادة
ربنا يسعد ايامكم زى ما دائما تسعدونا
العندلبيات  احلى صباح عندى كل يوم
 تسلم ايدكم على الكلام الجميل 
وفى انتظاره كل صباح
تحيااااااااتى للجميع[/frame]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب  فاتـح=كتابه بشوق .. لضحكايه 
و طال البعد.. راح سارح=و شاف الصورة ف مرايه 
كأن اليوم بقـى امبـارح=يا ضحكة.. ترنّ.. جوّايه [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب حايـدور =على البساتين يلم  الـورد 
وحايرصّه ف طبق  بنـور =بدايته البسمة... آخره الود [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/33.gif" border="double,4,firebrick" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> عندليب صحى من نومه في الفجرية = زقزق و رفرف بجناحه و حمد ربه
> 
> قال يا عباد الله قوموا أدوا واجبه = يا ناس صلوا و لازم تكون من حزبه
> 
> يا إنسان و أنت تسوى إيه وحدك = دا أنت مهما رحت و لا جيت عبده
>  [/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب شادي=دا صلى وصام وقام ليله
وقلبه بيحمد الهادي=وكيماوي على جميله[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> عندليبات العمر ..
> 
> بارك الله فيكم .



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب يجري =يغني للزمرد بس
يقول تصبيحته من بدري =لإعزاز بالضمير يتحس[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يا الله على المفاجآت الجميييييييييييييييييلة 
> صباح جميل نستمتع به جميعاً
> *
> 
> 
> *


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب غندور=بيرسم فرحتك ألوان
خايف لا تقولي: يا مسرور =يروح فين دا مع السلطان؟[/poem]

----------


## nariman

*أستاذ أيمن.... أستاذ أوسيمى*

*ايه الصباح الجميل ده*
*الواحد حييجى هنا كل يوم يستمتع بالأسلوب الرقيق ده*

*ربنا يوفقكم*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحكم احلى صباح فى الكون 
> ربنا يديم عليكم الفرح  والسعادة 
> كما متعتونا باحلى الكلمات والمعانى 
> دمتم دائما بكل خير


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك يا اسكندراني جميل =وحتى العندليب فرحان
كلامك قول جدع وأصيل =أمانة عليك... تقوله كمان[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="13 80"] 
> صباحكم دائما هناااااااا وسعادة
> [/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب يا ندى =يا نور صحبتنا للإيمان
يا رمز الخير وشمس هدى =يا أجمل قدوة للإنسان[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب شـايـل=محبتكم فـي قلـب  القلـب 
يغنّـي الـود مـش  زايـل=و راح يمشي له أصعب درب [/poem]

----------


## emerald

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب يجري =يغني للزمرد بس
> يقول تصبيحته من بدري =لإعزاز بالضمير يتحس[/poem]


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله يسلم يدك يا بابا ايمن .. :l2: 
حقيقي الواحد ما يعرف يقول ايش .. الله يبارك فيك ويسعدك ويجبر خاطرك يا رب.
 ::$:  ::$: 
بجد عجبتني .. ويا رب يديمها عادة ما تنطقع يا رب ..
وينور البريد وينور المنتدى دائما بها..



صباحكم سعيد باذن الله ..

بارك الله فيكم . :f:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الأخ الفاضل .. أيمن رشدي 

الأخ الفاضل .. محمد عبدة 


إن الحب اللا محدود الذي شاهدته في رؤياكم للعندليبيات ..  ليس إلاّ عالم من التواصل النفسي والوجداني مع الحياة وصدق في مشاعر الصداقة بينكما .. والتي لا تتغير بتغير الظروف برغم اختلاف المكان والزمان .. الصداقة في العلاقة الإنسانية هي ثمرة علاقة ترابط أساسها الحب قبل المصلحة .. و هذه العلاقه الانسانيه ارقى بكثير من العلاقات الأخرى التي تتصف بالخداع ..

ولعلني قد كتبت على استحياء بعض من العندليبيات المتواضعه على مدار أيام متفرقة وأهديتها إلى الوالد العزيز .. أيمن رشدي .. والأخ الغالي .. محمد عبده .. ولربما لم ينتبه لها أحداً ربما لضعفها أدبياً .. أو لكونها لا ترتقي للعنليبيات .. ولكنها كانت في لحظة ما تعبر عن ما يجيش بداخلي من مشاعر لحظية .. أتمنى من الله أن تنال إعجابكم .. وأن أكون عند حسن ظنكم بي دائماً .. وجزاكم الله خيراً ... 




[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

صباحكم عندليب سلطان = يغني ويقول مواويل
ولأرضــك أنا العطشــان = يا مصر يا هبة النيل
***
صباحكم عندليب مفرفش = يصبح عالكل ويناساني 
ولصباحي ليه مطنش = وسابني عايش وحداني 
***
صباحكم عندليب مخنوق = من لهفة شوقه لاحبابه 
يطير في العلالي لفوق = ويهرب من جرح أحزانه 
***
صباحكم عندليب مطبطب = لكل الناس والعالم
يداوي الجرح ويخبط = عالقلب الرقيق الحالم
***
صباحكم عندليب غاوي =  يصبح عالناس وأنا لاء
ويغزل فالحب غناوي = ويدندن لو قلــبه دق
***
صباحكــم عندليــب قاسي  = يقابــل الحـــب بالهجـر 
ولو عاتبته يقول ناسي  = هو احنا العشا ولا الفجر
***
صباحكــم عندليــب غايب = مهمــوم والهم له سَجّـان
مشتاق لأعز الحبايب = مالغربة سجن والزمن ربّان
***
صباحكــم عندليــب مِـتـَـّـكي = عالمسطبة قاعد سلطان
فـ ِ أحـــوال مصـر يحكي = ويقــول فــين أيــــــام زمان
***
صباحكــم عندليــب متهني = يبــات الليــل مرتاح
ويصحى الصبح بيغني = من بعد الويل والجراح
***
صباحكــم عندليــب مأجز = ومديها فالبيت طناش
ولو كلمته يقول إنجر = صحتي عالقد وفالمعاش
***
صباحكــم عندليــب هــداف = كـــان لعيب أيام زمـــان
مش لاقي العيش الحاف = مسكين يا ناضري وغلبان

[/poem]





ودعتها لفراق ، فأشتكت كبدي ... وشبكت يدها ، من لوعة بيدي 
فكان أول عهد العين يوم نأت ... بالدمع ، اخر عهد القلب بالجلد
جس الطبيب يدي جهلا فقلت له  .. إن المحبة فقلبي ، فخل يدي

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحنا عندليب خطاب =يمتعنا بفكر جديد
ويبعت شوقه للأحباب =ببهجة زي طفل سعيد[/poem]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحنا عندليب خطاب =يمتعنا بفكر جديد
> ويبعت شوقه للأحباب =ببهجة زي طفل سعيد[/poem]




[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكم عندليب بشوش = صبح على ولاده وبناته 
صباحه عالورد منقوش = الهي يسعد أوقاته[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  جالك =ياللي عشقـت النيـل 
بكلمة نقاسي من حالك =ونقول دا صبره طويل [/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب  غنّـى:=يا ليل مشتاق مالوش آخر 
لعاشـق نهـر م  الجنّـة=و نيل قلبه ماهوش فاكـر [/poem]

----------


## Masrawya

صباح الخير استاذ ايمن
و تسلم ايدك على كلماتك الجميلة دى
دمت بكل خير...
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباحكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
صباحكم عندليب مداوي .. لجرح الدنيا والأيام

ويا حزن ليه غـاوي .. تدوس عالقلب والأحلام
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب سـارح=في أفكاره... مع  الخطوات 
دي فكرة تشـده  لامبـارح=وفكرة تدوس على اللي فات [/poem]

----------


## nariman

*




صبـاح العندليـب سـارحفي أفكاره... مع  الخطواتدي فكرة تشـده  لامبـارحوفكرة تدوس على اللي فات



تسلم ايدك ياأستاذ أيمن..ايه الجمال ده
تحياتى لحضرتك*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكـم عندليـب  مـوّال=يقـول الآه .. و توجعـنـي 
أقول له يا عمّ كيف  الحـال=يقول لي : هُس.. و اسمعني 
يا شوق عمره ما كان عالبال=لحد امتـى ..  حتلسعنـي!! [/poem]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباحكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
صباحكم عندليب شاعر .. مليان حب وإحساس

والحب أصله مشاعـــر .. بتلامس قلوب الناس
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

ايه يا جماعة الجمال ده. .تسلم ايديكم بجد. :f:   :f:   :f: 
الأساتذة\ أيمن رشدى.   محمد عبده..  أيمن خطاب.>>>>>>>بجد  عمل جماعى رائع جدا .. :good: 
صباااااااااااااحكم دايمااااااااااااا عندليب............................... :Bye:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا سوما العندليب فرحان =بنورك لما مريتي
بيدعي لك تمرّي كمان =يزقزق كل ما جيتي[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب مجـروح =بإيدكوا ياللـي عـاش بيكـم 
صارحكوا وقال بصدق  البوح =بدال ما تسانـدوا...  هديتـم 
طلب عونكوا... دبحتوا الروح =ما كانشـي دا العشـم فيكـم [/poem]

----------


## sameh atiya

هيا العندليبيات وصلة للكل كمان
أنا بصراحه كنت بعتبرها ملكيه خاصه ليا ولبعض افراد المنتدى
وما زالت كذلك كلما وصلتنى رساله من استاذى ايمن رشدى
قد لا استطيع الرد عليه بمثل اسلوبه 
ولكن شكراً استاذى لأحلى عندليبيات يوميه تصلنى على الرسائل الخاصه
فشكراً لك

أوسيمى 
شكراً جزيلاً

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا عم سامح... يا شجاع =الصبح  العندليب ليكوا
وامّا النهار يطوي الشراع =بنذيعه للي حواليكوا[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبـاح العندليـب مجـروح =بإيدكوا ياللـي عـاش بيكـم 
> صارحكوا وقال بصدق  البوح =بدال ما تسانـدوا...  هديتـم 
> طلب عونكوا... دبحتوا الروح =ما كانشـي دا العشـم فيكـم [/poem]


 


يالله على العندليب
فرحان .. وعلان
كلامة اكثر من رائع

يسلم لنا صباحك ومساءك الجميل استاذ ايمن
تحياتى وتقديرى اليك  :f:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

أخى الجميل ... أيمن رشدى

أكرر اعجابى بفكرتك ... وكلماتك الرائعة

واسمحلى اشارك بمخزونى  من عندليبياتى...





[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,orange,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/2.gif" border="ridge,6,teal" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكوا عندليب جاى يجرى = قـبــل الـفـجـر مــــا يـصـبّــح
وقـاعـد اهـــوا مـــن بـــدرى=  وعلـى عيونـكـوا جــا يصـبّـح
***
صباحكـوا عندليـب حــراااااان= مستنى بشوق نسايم الليل
وقاعد فى الحر اهو وزهقـان= بيعصـر عرقـه مــن المنـديـل
***
صباحكوا عندليب مبسـوط =مـن الصحبـه ومـن اللـمّـه
كلامنا تملّـى كـدة مظبـوط =وحنلاقى فين كدة بالزمّه؟
***
صباحكوا عندليب بيرحب =بعـضـوة رقـيـقـة جايـلـنـا
وادى قلمنـا اهـو بيكتـب =كلام موزون فى اشعارنا
***
صباحكوا عندليب بيـداوى= جـراح الاحبـة والعشـأأاق
دى لحظة حزن ماتساوى =تكون فيها جريح مشتـاق
***
صباحكم عندليب سابح =فى نـور الله وملكوتـه
يسبح ويحمـد  المانـح =ويجرى يسعى على قوته
***
صباحكوا عندليب بيبارك=لخـلـه الغـالـى ويهـنّـى
ووده يـجـى و يـشــارك =لكـنـه لـسـه مسـتـنـى
***
صباحكم عندليب مشتاق=للمـسـه شــوق وحنـيّـه
تهفهـف تــزوّد الاشــواق =يـقــول الـقـلـب اه هــيّــا
***
صباحكم عندليـب مشغـول= وعن صحبتكـوا بقـى غايـب
بيدعى مايبقى كدة علطول= ويفضلكـوا يـا أغلـى حبايـب
***
صباحكم عندليب بيرق= لكلـمـة حــب وحـنّـيـه
وقلبه من الهوى بيدق= وعـشـق الغـنـا غـيّــة[/poem]

 :f2: 


مع تمنياتى بدوام عندليبياتك الراقية


خالص وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يالله على العندليب
> فرحان .. وعلان
> كلامة اكثر من رائع


مين؟!

مين يا أختنا "وعلان" دا؟... وإيه اللي "وعّله"؟... ولا دي مثنى "وعل"؟

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا بنت شهريار =سيبك دا أونطجي
مرة مغنِّي ف زار =ومرة طرشجي[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> واسمحلى اشارك بمخزونى  من عندليبياتى...
> خالص وارق تحياتى،،،[/SIZE][/COLOR]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
العندليب غنّى لحسن =شاعر رومانسي وقلمه رقيق
ممتاز في حبه للوطن =أو في الغرام... حق وحقيق[/poem]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباحكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
صباحكم عندليب حنين ..... يلم أولاده حواليه

وعمره لجرحه ما يبين .. ويداري دمعته بإديه
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكوا عندليب  مخنوق =وشكله م الغضب حيطـق 
سألته: ليه غضبت يا ذوق =فقال: من كتر كتم  الحـق [/poem]

----------


## سوما

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا سوما العندليب فرحان =بنورك لما مريتي
> بيدعي لك تمرّي كمان =يزقزق كل ما جيتي[/poem]


أستاذ\ أيمن رشدى..
مش عارفة أرد بأيه بعد العندليبة الجميلة دى....تسلم ايدك.. :: 
مساؤكم جميعااااااااا عندليب يغرد بأجمل الألحان.. :f:

----------


## nariman

> صباحكوا عندليب  مخنوقوشكله م الغضب حيطـق
> 
> سألته: ليه غضبت يا ذوقفقال: من كتر كتم  الحـق


*الله عليك يا أستاذ أيمن*
*كلامك جاى فى وقته بالنسبه لى*

*أسعد الله أوقاتك*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> العندليب غنّى لحسن =شاعر رومانسي وقلمه رقيق
> ممتاز في حبه للوطن =أو في الغرام... حق وحقيق[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,orange,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/2.gif" border="ridge,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساكم عندليب جاى يشكر=استاذه الغالى ويهنّى
كلامه متنقى وزى السكر=سلام وتعظيم أهو منّى[/poem]
خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباحكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
صباحكم عندليب ومحبه .. تزيد يوم بعد يوم

والقــلب حبــه حـبـه .. بيتعلم فحبكم العـــوم
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندلـيـب  شقـيـان =بأشغالـه، وحالـتـه  بـحـال 
سألته: والهـوى اللـي  كـان؟ =يقول لي: خلاص... دا لعب عيال [/poem]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباحكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
صباحكم عندليب رحال .. فين ما تروح تلقاه

راضي على ده الحال ..  والآه مكتومه جواه
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,black,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  نـاوي =يتوب ع الشعر والأوهام 
ويجمع مال كما الحاوي =ويكتب شعره... بالأرقام [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا عمي اقرا... الحروف بتئن=مـا قلبـي دا اللـي بكانـي 
لا عمري حانشبك، ولا احـن=ولا ينطـق بهـا  لسـانـي 
في دنيا المال... حالِفّ  وافنّ=وقرشي... يبقـى  عنوانـي 
مادام الدنيا غاويـة  تضـن=بلاهـا حــس إنسـانـي. [/poem]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباحكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
صباح عندليب باكي .. بينزف بدل الدمـــوع دم

ولغير ربه ماكان شاكي .. برغم الغربة والهم
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ..  نعسـان=مواصـل ليلـه و  نهـاره 
ف عشق الغنوة و الألحـان=و شوق الطيـر  لأشجـاره 
في دنيا الفن .. يـا فنّـان=ببيت صبّـح علـى جـاره 
جابو لنا قصيدة .. بالألوان=ف أزجـالـه و أشـعـاره 
ويبقـى الفـن للإنـسـان=جُحا .. ما يسبيشي مسماره [/poem]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباحكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
صباح عندليب مهاجر .. وفايت قلوبنا موجوعه

والقلب فيه خناجــــر .. مالفراق والآه مسموعـه
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب كاتـب=حروف الشوق ف كراسُه 
بيتهجّى الحروف.. شارب=كاسات البعد عن  ناسُـه [/poem]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباحكم عندليب  

[frame="2 80"]
صباحكم عندليب تمللي .. يصبح ويمسي عالأحزان 

وقلبه الموجوع قاللي .. تعبت مالفرقة والحرمــان

[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب  مـوّال=يردّد حيرة وسْـط آهـات 
يبات يسأل عن  الأحـوال=و يصحى بشوق يا بلديّات [/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب  مواويـل=ما بين الماضي و الحاضـر 
و دمـع يبلـل  المنـاديـل=و صوت غنّى ف زمن ساخر [/poem]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباحكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
صباحكم عندليب غريب .. تايه في دنيا الدموع 

والحــزن ليه قريب .. وحبيب الـروح موجوع
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

عدت لكتابة العندليبيات محاصراً ومأموراً من اخي وأستاذي الأوسيمي الأصيل... وأمري إلى الله.

كتب يقول لي:
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب  جالـك =لحد الباب يا سـي أيمـن 
وقال يا عـم إيـه مالـك =تعالى ... نغني ... ونلحّن[/poem] 

فانصعت طائعاً إحتراماً له، ورددت قائلاً:
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب مغصوب= ما دام اللي أمر...  إنت. 
حايكتب والقلم مرعـوب= وكل نهار... تموت حتة.[/poem] 

وهذه هي عندليبية اليوم:
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  بيقـول= في عندليبية... ويحاسب 
لا يكشف سر كان مقفول= وينطق قد إيه  غاضـب[/poem] 

وكل عام وأنتم بخير... أراكم بعد عودتي من السفر بإذن الله.

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباحكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
صباحكم عندليب منورنا .. بكلمة وحرف وموال

صبــح وقـــال شطبــنا .. فاتنا ونوى عالترحال
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الهنا والسعادة

على اجمل عندليبيات مرت بيننا

واجمل صباح نلقاة يومياً

عوداً حميداً استاذ ايمن رشدى

ربنا مايحرمنا من عندليبياتك تانى ابدااااا

وتكون دايما متواجد معنا ومنورنا

صباحكم ارق من الورد

----------


## sameh atiya

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا عم سامح... يا شجاع =الصبح  العندليب ليكوا
> وامّا النهار يطوي الشراع =بنذيعه للي حواليكوا[/poem]


ليا انا لوحدى دى :hey: 
بعتذر أستاذى عن الغيبه وعدم السؤال :f:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

صباح العندليب  مزنـوق=في بيت من شعر أو موّال 
يفضفض فيه و قلبه يروق=و يمكن يبقى خالي البـال [/poem]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباحكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
صباحكم عندليب متغـــير .. رجــع يحب من تاني

ويا قلبي ليه متحير .. ده الحب إحساس ومعاني
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباحكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
صـــــباح العندليب زارع .. فقلبي الحـــــب والحنيه

وأدور عليه فالشوارع .. مشتاق لرسالة الصبحية
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب ساجـد=يا بنت النيل علـى ترابـك 
يسبـح ربنـا و  حـامـد=و سايق شوق .. على بابك [/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء العندليب الجميل

اللى دايما ممتعنا

يارب دايما معانا ومجمعنا

تسلم الايادى

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباحكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
صباحكم عندليب وحكاوي دي مصر كتاب مفتوح

والشوق يغزل لها غناوي وكلامي فيها مجـروح
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب حكايـات=بيحكيها ف زمن  قاسـي 
لريح الشوق تهفّ ساعات=بمركب في البعاد راسـي [/poem]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباحكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
صباح العندليب وصاني .. عالجرح أداري وأخبي

ولوطلبت أعيش وحداني .. لعــزة نفسي لازم ألبّي
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباحكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
صباح العندليب فايت .. جرح الدنيا والآه

فِالغـُلب كل يوم بايت ولا حد ياعيني عّزاه

[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب حايتـوب =عن الصرخة وقولـة الآه 
ضحوك شامخ ولو مغلوب=ماحدش يعرف ايه جـواه [/poem]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباحكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
صباح العندليب  حُـر .. بكيفه يبيع اللي شراه

ولو حتى داق الـُمـــر .. هيكتب عاللي آســـاه
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباحكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
صباح العندليب  عــــازف .. عن الحب والارتباط

وعمره فيوم ماهيجازف ... يترمي فدايرة الإحباط
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباحكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
صباح العندليب  بيكتب .. عن نفسه مش للغير

وليه عن غيره بيعتب .. والنفس حره كالطـــير
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكوا عندليب هادي =ومطّمّن لنور الله
بيتمنّى لكوا يوم نادي =وليل متحنّي بالمناجاة[/poem]

----------


## ابن البلد

*الأخوة الأعضاء المشاركين
يرجى عدم إستخدام المنتدى كساحة لفض المنازعات الخارجيه
أو لتبادل السخرية والتهكمات علي بعضكم البعض
فنحن هنا أسرة واحدة ولن نقبل أبدا بمثل هذه الأسلوب أبدا علي صفحات المنتدى مهما كانت الطريقة المتبعة 

إدارة المنتدى*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

ر


مساءكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
مسائكم عندليب ابن بلد .. شبراوي راجل أصيل

الله عليه ده الــــولـــد .. الشكــــر فحقــــه قليل

فالشـــدة صمــود وجَـلد ..  ينصرك يا ابن النيل
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليبية اللي =مكان للود والترحيب
يا ريت تفضل لنا تمللي =حوار ما بين حبيب وحبيب
تعالوا نصونها ونخللي =كلامنا فيها كله لبيب
عشان الورد يا خِللي =يفتّح والمعاملة تطيب[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب يـا  ولاد =مالوش غير الوداد  وازع 
ومهما ان شاف ولف بلاد =لنور صحبتكوا جاي راجع [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب عطشان =لكلمة يقولها  "أوسيمي" 
مسيرنا نعود لود  زمان =ومهما يا دنيا  حتغيمي [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءكم عندليب نادَىَ=على شاعر الرومانسية
غيابه طال ماهيش عادة =وليه يتقل كدا عليّ؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب ناوي =يجمع كل أحبابه
وأولهم سي كيماوي =واهه بندق على بابه[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وغير العندليب فيه مين؟= أكيد سيد ابو عطية
وويّا عصام ابن علم الدين =لاغينا يا يحيي زكريا[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب يحلم=يشوف لو كلمة من "صفحات"
منال درويش ياريت تنظم=وعمي مصطفى بالذات[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب مربوك =بيتكعبل وجاي يجري
بينده طارق المملوك =ويرجو ف جابر المصري[/poem]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

ر


مساءكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
مسائكم عندليب بيمسي .. عالحبـــايب وكـل الأصحـاب

وليه تغــرب أنا شمسي .. والجو رايق من غير سحاب

ومــــين يسمع همسي .. ويقــول كمان يا ابن الخطاب
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب يشرب =في كاس الشعر ويَا الليل
لميس بنت الإمام تكتب =آمال تشجينا بنت كحيل[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وقال العندليب نفسي =أهيم في محمد بن نديم
واغني بقول جمال مرسي =وحسان اللي شعره عظيم[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وبص العندليب شاف مين= كلام رايق وأجمل همس
دي مصرية باسم حنين =ودي شاعرة وعزة نفس[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تعالي يا جاسرة ويّانا =وهاتي معاكي أحلا شباب
وسوما ونبقى جوانا =عشان المنتدى... أصحاب[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,5,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب راجع=لكـن معلـش متأخـر 
ولو معندكـوش مانـع=حيكتب تانى لو يقدر [/poem]


خالص محبتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءكم عندليب نادَىَ=على شاعر الرومانسية
> غيابه طال ماهيش عادة =وليه يتقل كدا عليّ؟[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكم عندليب بيقول=لاستاذه ايمن رشدى
ندهت: جيت انا علطول=وبدعيلنا:يارب اهدّى[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءكم عندليب نادَىَ=على شاعر الرومانسية
> غيابه طال ماهيش عادة =وليه يتقل كدا عليّ؟[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,5,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءكم عندليب مايقدرش=على استاذه يوم يتقل
ويعنى لو غبت ماينفعش=يجى هو عليه .. يسأل[/poem]

حتة عتاب على الماشى :Glad:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,5,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءكم عندليب مايقدرش=على استاذه يوم يتقل
> ويعنى لو غبت ماينفعش=يجى هو عليه .. يسأل[/poem]
> 
> حتة عتاب على الماشى


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب ميّل=على راسك اهه يبوسها
بشوق وبحب حيليّل =لسيد الناس وتاج راسها[/poem]

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_





يشتد الصراع بين الاقلام كأموج البحر وتهدأ حينما يظهر الضوء فيسكن الصراع 

وتهدا البحار الجميع يمر بأعصار يسكنه روح الغضب فلا نجد غير الدفاع هكذا 

الروح البشريه التى تمتلكنا وفى النهايه نحن أصحاب أقلام لسنا أحزاب ولكن

قلوب تجمعنا وفكر وتفاهم يسود المكان تحدث اختلافات ويحدث صدام وتهدأ

النفوس ويكون القلم حائر عن التعبير نتواجد دائما تحت اسم شعار ابناء مصر

والان جئت انا جاسره مصريه على صفحات العندليبيات أقدم






ويد تمتد للترحاب معك هنا فى العندليبيات وأتمنى فتح صفحات جديده ولايوجد ما يملىء القلب من 

مشاعر تجعلنى ثقيله الظل اتمنى من الله عزوجل فتح نافذه بيضاء والترحاب يكون متوصل دائما





الحياه زجاجه فارغه فأذا أمتلأت الى عنقها تهشمت وصارت متناثره وتنتهى الى لاشىء

_

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> وغير العندليب فيه مين؟= أكيد سيد ابو عطية
> وويّا عصام ابن علم الدين =لاغينا يا يحيي زكريا[/poem]


صباحك عندليب أبيض بلون الفُل ..

يا قلب غالى حبيب إسأل على وطُل ..

ما تسيبنى وحدى غريب تايه بلا عنوان ..

بُعْدَكْ فَقَعْ لى مراره ..خايف يجينى سُل .

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا جاسِرة ردك =رد الأصيل الحر
إهدينا من ودك =نور يستبين البر
يا ريت... أنا ف عرضك =لو تكتبيه بالشعر[/poem]

----------


## عزة نفس

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> وبص العندليب شاف مين= كلام رايق وأجمل همس
> دي مصرية باسم حنين =ودي شاعرة وعزة نفس[/poem]


*
   

صباح العندليب..... يشدي     

 يغني يقول .....ياناس ودي

اجي من بدري.... وف يدي  

 زهوري.. ونرجسي ..ووردي

لكن معلش..... ياسي رشدي   

سامحني ياغالي ....مابيدي

ده انت و.....كلكم عندي       

 بكل الدنيا ....كان ودي

اجيلكو في .... بساط وردي   

 وشايله  في ....طبق فضي

حنيني وشوقي ....ليكوا عندي   

وشكري ليك.... يا سي رشدي

 يا اغلى ......الطيبين عندي

  *

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحك عندليب أبيض بلون الفُل ..
> يا قلب غالى حبيب إسأل على وطُل ..
> ما تسيبنى وحدى غريب تايه بلا عنوان ..
> بُعْدَكْ فَقَعْ لى مراره ..خايف يجينى سُل .


*ما تخافش يا معلم... نورت ويّانا
من غير ما نتلكم... ولا نعطي في ضمانة
قلبك يا زين الناس والشعر في لسانك
دول يحفظوا الصحة... ويمدوا بحصانة*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا عزة نفس يا نجمة =بتهدي الضال في الضلمة
حروفك نورت لمّا =جمعتي الروعة في الكلمة[/poem]

----------


## أحلى كلمة

صباحكوا عندليب منور بنور الشمس

موكب شعرا أصيل وابداع وأجمل حس

 :f2: 


شخابيط كده على قدى

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب ..جالك=لا كان يكتب .. و لا بيقرا
يا صاحبي جاني مرسالك=و ما استنّاش أنا لبكرا
يشرفني أجي ف بالك=و تجمعني ... مع الشعرا[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحكوا عندليب منور بنور الشمس
> موكب شعرا أصيل وابداع وأجمل حس
> 
> شخابيط كده على قدى


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا أحلى كلمة شرفتي =وبيكي العندليب فرحان
وشخبطتي... فنورتي =أمانة... شخبطيلنا كمان[/poem]

----------


## مصطفى سلام

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب يحلم=يشوف لو كلمة من "صفحات"
> منال درويش ياريت تنظم=وعمي مصطفى بالذات[/poem]


[frame="3 80"]مساءك عسل يا عندليب .. ربنا يعلم ..
ما لك فى القلوب غير المحبة و البركات ..
لقيتك منور قلت أعدى أشوف و افهم ..
سر التألق مع الإخوة و الأخوات ..
لقيت ما يكفــَـنيش فى الكتابة : بالشعر أو بالزجل ..
حتى لو كانت ألفين تلاتة من الصفحات ..
لو حتى ديوان شعر و كمثله زجل ..
أو حتى كومة من الأبيات .

مع كل تحيات و أمنيات :
مصطفى سلام[/frame]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب ماكنش قصده يجرح

ده السبب كان أنانى وكان بالعقل يسرح

خلانى أسيب الظالم وقتل المظلوم وأجرح[/frame]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب جايه اقدم أعتزارى

عن كل أسائه أدب وسامحنى ليه أعزارى

ماكنتش انا السبب ووحياتك لارد أعتبارى[/frame]*
صفحات جديده بلون الحياه الناقيه

تاقبلنى أبى الفاضل....

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب ..جالك=لا كان يكتب .. و لا بيقرا
> يا صاحبي جاني مرسالك=و ما استنّاش أنا لبكرا
> يشرفني أجي ف بالك=و تجمعني ... مع الشعرا[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أزغرد يعني يا اخواتي =دا أوسيمي وصل شرّف
ولولا عجز أبياتي =لأكتب فيك اللي لا يوصف[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="3 80"]مساءك عسل يا عندليب .. ربنا يعلم ..
> ما لك فى القلوب غير المحبة و البركات ..
> لقيتك منور قلت أعدى أشوف و افهم ..
> سر التألق مع الإخوة و الأخوات ..
> لقيت ما يكفــَـنيش فى الكتابة : بالشعر أو بالزجل ..
> حتى لو كانت ألفين تلاتة من الصفحات ..
> لو حتى ديوان شعر و كمثله زجل ..
> أو حتى كومة من الأبيات .
> 
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وعم الكل نورنا =سمِيّ المصطفى ذاته
دا خير بيعم في نهارنا =وحب ف أحلى أوقاته[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب ماكنش قصده يجرح
> ده السبب كان أنانى وكان بالعقل يسرح
> خلانى أسيب الظالم وقتل المظلوم وأجرح[/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا رقيقة الكلام =يكفي لطفك في المجاملة
عمر ما كان الخصام =للي زيك ذوق وكاملة[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب جايه اقدم أعتزارى
> عن كل أسائه أدب وسامحنى ليه أعزارى
> ماكنتش انا السبب ووحياتك لارد أعتبارى[/frame]*صفحات جديده بلون الحياه الناقيه
> تاقبلنى أبى الفاضل....


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا يا بنتي... الاعتذار =للي مالهوش عندي خاطر
وانتي نسمة في الحوار =ذوق وحكمة وعقل حاضر
مهما كان... دا شيء وغار =فات لي أجمل المشاعر[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/33.gif" border="double,4,firebrick" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

صباح الفل علي الناس اللى زى الورد = صباح مروى بندى مصري أصيل

عدى عليه النسيم في ليله حر و من = كتر حبه و عشقه أخد قلبه في الليل دليل

هفهف عليه الهوا صحاه من عز نومه = قام في عز الحر و قال دا النسيم عليل

هو فيه بلد زيك يا مصر في الدنيا = وحشتينى يا مصر و من غيرك أكون ذليل
[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/33.gif" border="double,4,firebrick" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح الفل علي الناس اللى زى الورد = صباح مروى بندى مصري أصيل
> عدى عليه النسيم في ليله حر و من = كتر حبه و عشقه أخد قلبه في الليل دليل
> هفهف عليه الهوا صحاه من عز نومه = قام في عز الحر و قال دا النسيم عليل
> هو فيه بلد زيك يا مصر في الدنيا = وحشتينى يا مصر و من غيرك أكون ذليل
> [/poem]



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا سلام عليك يا سيدنا =لما تتغزل في مصر
زي ما تكون بتواعدنا =جنب نيل في ظل قصر[/poem]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

ر


مساءكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
مســاء العندليب فمملكته .. عايش راضي بالقسمـه

لا الحزن أنا اللي خلقته ولا للجرح خريطه وَرسمه
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

ر


مساءكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
مساء العندليب صياد .. الحزن فقلبه مش حرفه

الجرح بقى له أعياد.. والشجـــــــن قـدم وقرفه
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

ر


مساءكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
مســاء العندليب مستقل .. لا تبع حزب ولا يحزنون

ده الحق بكره هيطل .. والعـــــدل هيسود بالقانون
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب أزهار =ونسمة رقيقة... وخميلة
وناس حلوة مع الأشعار =وصحبة صافية وجميلة
بهمسة ينوروا لي نهار =ولمسة تهنّي دي الليلة[/poem]

----------


## مصطفى سلام

[frame="15 80"]غـنى على غصن المحبة ..
العندليب أيمن ..
رجــّع لى قلبى و رشدى ..
صبح الزمان دلوقتى أحسن .

مصطفى سلام[/frame]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا رقيقة الكلام =يكفي لطفك في المجاملة
> عمر ما كان الخصام =للي زيك ذوق وكاملة[/poem]



[frame="15 80"]مساء العندليب ياكبير ... ده الكلام منك عسل

ديما والدنا ومحتوينا...... وبنضرب بيك المثل[/frame]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

ر


مساءكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
مســاء العندليب بيغني .. برغم الفراق والأسية

يـنــــام وباله متهــــني .. وقلبه ليكم مليان حنية 
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="15 80"]غـنى على غصن المحبة ..
> العندليب أيمن ..
> رجــّع لى قلبى و رشدى ..
> صبح الزمان دلوقتى أحسن .
> مصطفى سلام[/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عمنا قال كلمتين =عندليبي احمرّ منهم
دا احنا نكتب معجمين =ما يساعوش الوصف عنهم[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> لا يا بنتي... الاعتذار =للي مالهوش عندي خاطر
> وانتي نسمة في الحوار =ذوق وحكمة وعقل حاضر
> مهما كان... دا شيء وغار =فات لي أجمل المشاعر[/poem]




 [frame="15 80"]استاذنا فن فى الكلام....وحنا جمبك بنتعلم

ديما تصحح اخطئنا..... ومحدش فينا بيتكلم

ده الكل عارف ان احنا ياباشا التلاميذ ونت ياسيدى المعلم[/frame]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

ر


مساءكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
مســاء العندليب شربــات .. دمـــه خفيف مــوت

بيلم الولاد والبنات .. ويحكيلــهـم عـن الكتكوت

ويناموا كده من سكات .. ولا حد يسمعلهم صوت
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="15 80"]مساء العندليب ياكبير ... ده الكلام منك عسل
> 
> ديما والدنا ومحتوينا...... وبنضرب بيك المثل[/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
دا انتوا كل الذوق يا بنتي =وانتوا أولادي وبناتي
لو ما اصونشي ودك انتي =يبقى حاخسر كل ذاتي[/poem]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

مساءكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
مساءكم عندليب وخواطر .. وإحساس راقي ومشاعر

وكلامـــه بيطيب الخاطــر .. الله عليـــه ده الشـــاعــر
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

مساءكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
مساءكم عندليب يا مغنواتيه .. يا عشرة عمر وسنين

يحميكــم ربي يا صحبجيـــه .. من شــــر البني آدمين [/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="15 80"]استاذنا فن فى الكلام....وحنا جمبك بنتعلم
> ديما تصحح اخطئنا..... ومحدش فينا بيتكلم
> ده الكل عارف ان احنا ياباشا التلاميذ ونت ياسيدى المعلم[/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا ستي ما تبالغيش =دا احنا صداقة وأهل
والود بيكوا يعيش =والشعر يصبح سهل[/poem]

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

مساءكم عندليب  


[frame="2 80"]
مساءكم عندليب فـــارس .. للكلمة في زمن الخداع

لمملكته صاحي وحارس .. ولا عمره لبـــــس قناع
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> تعالي يا جاسرة ويّانا =وهاتي معاكي أحلا شباب
> وسوما ونبقى جوانا =عشان المنتدى... أصحاب[/poem]






الأخ الفاضل أيمن رشدي 





[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,crimson,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

مساءك عندليب مأخدش بالُه  = من المغزى من لمة أحلا شباب
كان بيكابر وبيعند فأخوالُه = وأتاريك مادد ايدك لابن الخطاب
والخال والد لكل عيالُه = وإحنا كلامنا كان لوم وعتاب
وأهو جالك وبكفنه و شالُه = وبيستنى الخير منك عالباب
الغلط أهو صابه و طالُه =  ولبيتك يا كبير بالكفن أهو جاب
وأدينا بنتعلم فعزه ومالُه = ما قولنا كبيرنا حامينا مالعذاب
والحزن عشانك أهو زالُه = وهيلم من تاني كل الأحباب
ويا ترى حد حس بأحوالُه = لما انكسر هنا بأسفه بإسهاب
ولاّ شكله بيغني في موالُه = وحلمه معاكم بقى سراب
يا حبايبنا سامحو إغفالُه = واعذروه  لو مره غلط وعاب
كله بيغلط فيمينه وشمالُه  = وربنا غفور من غير حساب
[/poem]

 :No: 


مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,darkblue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/43.gif" border="double,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قعدت مع نفسي على رواقة = سألتها ليه المناغشة و كتر الشقاوة

ضحكت عليّ بعلو الصوت = و قالت دى محبة و زيادة غلاوة

هو أنت فاكرنى طايشة و لا = فاكرنى بأهبل دى لحظة رواقة

هتستكترها عليا فى غُلبى = دى حتى تبقي منك غاية الرخامة[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الإبن الفاضل / أيمن خطاب

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب سكر =يرحب بيك في وسطينا
مادام الود بينور =نهارنا وكل ليالينا[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,darkblue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/43.gif" border="double,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> قعدت مع نفسي على رواقة = سألتها ليه المناغشة و كتر الشقاوة
> ضحكت عليّ بعلو الصوت = و قالت دى محبة و زيادة غلاوة
> هو أنت فاكرنى طايشة و لا = فاكرنى بأهبل دى لحظة رواقة
> هتستكترها عليا فى غُلبى = دى حتى تبقي منك غاية الرخامة[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قول يا كيماوي دي عندليبية =فيها الفكر وفيها النكتة
واحنا معاك بالبسمة هنية =شا الله الحزن يموت بالسكتة[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكم عندليب مبسوط=بروح حلوة تجمّعنا
تعدّى أيام وغيرها تفوت=ولاحدش يوم يفرّقنا[/poem]

صباحكم عسل

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحكم عندليب مبسوط=بروح حلوة تجمّعنا
> تعدّى أيام وغيرها تفوت=ولاحدش يوم يفرّقنا[/poem]
> صباحكم عسل
> 
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحنا عندليب سطره =قاموس في الحب للإنسان
تهون الدنيا على خاطره =ونصبح كلنا اخوان[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> أزغرد يعني يا  اخواتـي=دا أوسيمي وصل شـرّف 
> ولـولا عجـز أبيـاتـي=لأكتب فيك اللي لا يوصف[/poem]



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب واصلة=لباب القلب أبياته
و مهما كانت الحاصلة=ينوّر ربي.. أوقاته [/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب هفهف=بقلبه الشوق على بُعده
و لوكان الجناح رفرف=لكان بينكم وفى بوعده[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب ماطحون ... فى مذكرت الامتحنات

أدعيلى بس ياولدى ..... عشان الحق ألم الى فات[/frame]

----------


## سوما

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> تعالي يا جاسرة ويّانا =وهاتي معاكي أحلا شباب
> وسوما ونبقى جوانا =عشان المنتدى... أصحاب[/poem]


أستاذ\ أيمن رشدى..
يتميز منتدى أبناء مصر بروح الود والحب بين أركانه وبين أعضاؤه..
فنحن الأعضاء يجمعنا الحب فى الله والمودة والصداقة والأخوة..
المنتدى مش أصحاب فقط المنتدى أخوة وأحباء فى الله.. 
اسأل الله أن تدوم هذه المشاعر بين جميع الأعضاء........
ومعذرة لانى بكتب كلمات عادية وليس نثرا أو شعرا ولكنى ليست بكم الموهبة اللى فى العندليبات..فالعندليبات غنية برقى أشعارها من الأساتذة الأفاضل:أيمن رشدى.. أوسيمى.. أيمن خطاب.. وشاعر الرومانسية وكل من شارك فى تغريدة العندليب الراقية.. :f: 
تقبلوا مرورى البسيط وتحياتى الطيبة لجميع من يشارك فى الموضوع.. :l:

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب هفهف=بقلبه الشوق على بُعده
> و لوكان الجناح رفرف=لكان بينكم وفى بوعده[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/24.gif" border="groove,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ترجع بالسلامة و تتهنى = و توفى بعهدك و تفرح أهلك

و تنضم لأصحابك بلهفة = و شوق و تلاقي بالمحبة حِبك[/poem]

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا أحلى كلمة شرفتي =وبيكي العندليب فرحان
> وشخبطتي... فنورتي =أمانة... شخبطيلنا كمان[/poem]



مساء العندليب وجودى بينكم زادنى شرف يا فندم

بس دا انا لسه فى سنه أولى ويا دوب ... بتعلم

----------


## يحيى زكريا

صباحكم عندليب مع موال صعيدى 



صباكم عندليب وعن جريب نُجبُض لنا علاوه ...

بيها نعَمِّر الجيب وعنجيب حمص مع حلاوه ..

والاشيه حتُبجى مع دن ويا السجاير مع دن ..

ممتاز..

 مع البنزين والجاز..

 اللى زادوا فى الغلاوه ..

----------


## حنين مصر

*وربى البعد مابيدى

يااغلى منتدى عندى

كتبت كلام على ادى

والدمعه بتجرى على خدى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب بيزن ... على خراب عشه

قلوله يلم ريشه ... لاجى أنا وهشه[/frame]*

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_لست منمن يجيدون الشعر ولكننى أحسه              يتحرك له قلبى وأناملى وأفتقده

تمنيت الخوض فيه ولكننى تعذبت به                  فتركته لأهله ويكفنى سمعه لعلى

حينما أدركه أحسه تاهت منى معانيه                 ولكنى أعيشه فى ثوانى العشق أناديه

يامن توجا حياتى بمعانيه أتسمح لى                بأن أنشد أحلامى وأغانيه تمهل فلم أعزف

لحنا من قبل ولست بارعه فأننى                    أتلمس طريقا صرت غريبه به فوايلى مما 

اكتبه فلم يعرف قلمى طريقا يسلك                    فيه مهلا فى الحكم فلست بارعه فى الشعر


                         جاسره مصريه_

----------


## عزة نفس

*[frame="13 80"]صباحكم عندليب وحنين ....ع الصحبه الحلوه 

والناس الطيبين ...الي واخدني ليهم  من غربتي

 الف الف حنين ....يالي انتوا عليا اوي غاليين

وفي العين مرسومين ...وفي القلب محفورين

وف حياتي منورين... وفي المعزه عندي مالكوش منافسين

يا اغلى عندي من الملايين ...كنوز الدنيا ليكوا مش مساوين

وحشتوني اوي ياغالين

 [/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب واصلة=لباب القلب أبياته
> و مهما كانت الحاصلة=ينوّر ربي.. أوقاته [/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب حفلة=حبايبه شرفوا فيها
لا حاصلة يا عم ولا قفلة =دي حاجة بسيطة... عديها[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب هفهف=بقلبه الشوق على بُعده
> و لوكان الجناح رفرف=لكان بينكم وفى بوعده[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب بيننا =نحس وجوده لو ع البُعد
كلامه الحب في عيوننا =أصالته تبان في حفظ الوعد[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب ماطحون ... فى مذكرت الامتحنات
> 
> أدعيلى بس ياولدى ..... عشان الحق ألم الى فات[/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بادعيلك والله يا بنتي =بس انتي اتجدعني ياللا
ومانيش بس اللي ف "مونتي" =دا الكل داعي لك والله[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أستاذ\ أيمن رشدى..
> يتميز منتدى أبناء مصر بروح الود والحب بين أركانه وبين أعضاؤه..
> فنحن الأعضاء يجمعنا الحب فى الله والمودة والصداقة والأخوة..
> المنتدى مش أصحاب فقط المنتدى أخوة وأحباء فى الله.. 
> اسأل الله أن تدوم هذه المشاعر بين جميع الأعضاء........
> ومعذرة لانى بكتب كلمات عادية وليس نثرا أو شعرا ولكنى ليست بكم الموهبة اللى فى العندليبات..فالعندليبات غنية برقى أشعارها من الأساتذة الأفاضل:أيمن رشدى.. أوسيمى.. أيمن خطاب.. وشاعر الرومانسية وكل من شارك فى تغريدة العندليب الراقية..
> تقبلوا مرورى البسيط وتحياتى الطيبة لجميع من يشارك فى الموضوع..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ست "سوما" نورتنا =ست "سوما" جت يا ناس
السعادة جت في بيتنا =والفرح تم وخلاص[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/24.gif" border="groove,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ترجع بالسلامة و تتهنى = و توفى بعهدك و تفرح أهلك
> 
> و تنضم لأصحابك بلهفة = و شوق و تلاقي بالمحبة حِبك[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وابو أمنية اهه جه ويّانا =بصي يا هانم... بص يا افندي
وبحنية يغني معانا =وبيهدينا كلامه الوردي[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء العندليب وجودى بينكم زادنى شرف يا فندم
> 
> بس دا انا لسه فى سنه أولى ويا دوب ... بتعلم


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هو صدق القول يا صادقة =كان في يوم محتاج علام؟
دا انتي شرفتينا... حَقَة =وانتشر بيننا السلام[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحكم عندليب مع موال صعيدى 
> 
> صباكم عندليب وعن جريب نُجبُض لنا علاوه ...
> بيها نعَمِّر الجيب وعنجيب حمص مع حلاوه ..
> والاشيه حتُبجى مع دن ويا السجاير مع دن ..
> ممتاز..
>  مع البنزين والجاز..
>  اللى زادوا فى الغلاوه ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عندليب... أستاذ... صعيدي =مخه زرجن ع العلاوة
واللومان مفتوح يا سيدي =للي نصك في الشقاوة
لما حاتشرف حا"نيدي" =نحضِر العيش... بالحلاوة[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/32.gif" border="outset,4,tomato" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الكروان قام من عز نومه و نادانى = إصحى إنت لسه ناوى تنام تانى

في سكون الليل الدنيا تكون أجمل = و الورد بيشرب من ندى ربانى

و العصفور بيغنى قصيدة حب زى = ما يكون بيغنى لحبيبه الأولانى

أصل الهوى غلب قلبه الصغير = و بينادى من عزمه فينكم يا خلانى

و من شجنه غنى لى غنيوة = بكى في أولها و من حزنه آخرها بكّانى

بيسألنى هو صحيح ما فى خِّل = وفى زى ما كنا بنسمع فى الأغانى

نزل الخرص و لجمنى و ساد = الصمت و ضاع الكلام من لسانى

و ملانى الحزن و البكا غلبنى = و عرفت يعنى إيه تخنقنى أحزانى

معلهش يا شاعر سامحنى = بس من غير أسباب الدنيا قتلانى

و الحزن خنقنى بحبل شديد = و إن شاء الله أفكها بعد ثوانى[/poem]

 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *وربى البعد مابيدى
> 
> يااغلى منتدى عندى
> 
> كتبت كلام على ادى
> 
> والدمعه بتجرى على خدى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وحشتينا يا مصرية =وحشتي كل اخواتك
بندعي لك علانية =وظهر الغيب آه وحياتك[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب بيزن ... على خراب عشه
> 
> قلوله يلم ريشه ... لاجى أنا وهشه[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا شجاعة ونبض قلبك =ينطق الإنصاف قوام
سامحي وانسي وعيشي وقتك =دا السماح... طبع الكرام
إنتي أكرم؟ ولاّ خصمك؟ =ولاّ معبود الأنام؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> _لست منمن يجيدون الشعر ولكننى أحسه              يتحرك له قلبى وأناملى وأفتقده
> 
> تمنيت الخوض فيه ولكننى تعذبت به                  فتركته لأهله ويكفنى سمعه لعلى
> 
> حينما أدركه أحسه تاهت منى معانيه                 ولكنى أعيشه فى ثوانى العشق أناديه
> 
> يامن توجا حياتى بمعانيه أتسمح لى                بأن أنشد أحلامى وأغانيه تمهل فلم أعزف
> 
> لحنا من قبل ولست بارعه فأننى                    أتلمس طريقا صرت غريبه به فوايلى مما 
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جاسِرة وكلامها صافي =بلسم النفس العليلة
ذوق وحكمة وود دافي =تعبيرات حلوة وجميلة[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="13 80"]صباحكم عندليب وحنين ....ع الصحبه الحلوه 
> 
> والناس الطيبين ...الي واخدني ليهم  من غربتي
> 
>  الف الف حنين ....يالي انتوا عليا اوي غاليين
> 
> وفي العين مرسومين ...وفي القلب محفورين
> 
> وف حياتي منورين... وفي المعزه عندي مالكوش منافسين
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وعزة نفس واخدانا =بكلمتها ورا الاقمار
وشعر يمس جوانا =وحس تحن له الأزهار[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/32.gif" border="outset,4,tomato" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الكروان قام من عز نومه و نادانى = إصحى إنت لسه ناوى تنام تانى
> في سكون الليل الدنيا تكون أجمل = و الورد بيشرب من ندى ربانى
> و العصفور بيغنى قصيدة حب زى = ما يكون بيغنى لحبيبه الأولانى
> أصل الهوى غلب قلبه الصغير = و بينادى من عزمه فينكم يا خلانى
> و من شجنه غنى لى غنيوة = بكى في أولها و من حزنه آخرها بكّانى
> بيسألنى هو صحيح ما فى خِّل = وفى زى ما كنا بنسمع فى الأغانى
> نزل الخرص و لجمنى و ساد = الصمت و ضاع الكلام من لسانى
> و ملانى الحزن و البكا غلبنى = و عرفت يعنى إيه تخنقنى أحزانى
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا كروان الحزن علينا =واجب حَق على الإنسان
لو حايطلع منك لينا =عندليبية... نقول له: كمان
بس انا عارف إنك فينا =بسمة تنسينا الأحزان[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكم عندليب ونّاس = يحس بقيمة الإنسان
يحب يكون كما النبراس =شعاع في الضلمة للحيران[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب .. ياناس=ياشعب مغلوب على أَمْرُه
مازادت الاسعار..وخلاص=كله يعيش بقى على َتمْرُه[/poem]
خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

يااااااااااااااااااصباح العندليب الجميل

الله الله الله
مكنش العشم يا استاذ ايمن رشدى

كله اسمة مكتوب وانا لا

لازم اقول شعر يعنى !!

طيب انا بقى هاروح اجيب عصابتى

عصابة حمادة وتوتو
ونحتل العندليبية
علشان مكتبتوش اسمى

بس حقيقى الشىء الجميل
هو الود والمحبة والاخوة والابوة
اللى طالعة من كل عندليبية مكتوبة
بتحمل روح خاصة من كاتبها

حقيقى سعيدة جدااااااا بتواجدنا معاً
واسعد بعندليبية الشعراء الخاصة
من استاذ ايمن رشدى

بس بردو مش هنسى ان اسمى مش مكتوب
لننننننننننننننننننننننننن انسى لكم هذا الموقف
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباحكم ارق من الورد
يارب دائما متجمعين بكل خير ومودة

تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى للجميع

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا شجاعة ونبض قلبك =ينطق الإنصاف قوام
> سامحي وانسي وعيشي وقتك =دا السماح... طبع الكرام
> إنتي أكرم؟ ولاّ خصمك؟ =ولاّ معبود الأنام؟[/poem]


[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب كلامك على راسى ياوالدى

بس النصيحه مش ليا خليها للى فاكر نفسه مونتى

 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 

ورغم كده حقك عليه من تانى

يالله ادعيلى انى انجح علشان ارجع بينكم فى ثوانى[/frame]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب .. ياناس=ياشعب مغلوب على أَمْرُه
> مازادت الاسعار..وخلاص=كله يعيش بقى على َتمْرُه[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا راجل قول كلام غير دا =بلدنا ف عصرهم زاهية
وبطل خبط ومعاندة =لا حانروح كلنا ف داهية[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب متسامح ..مع كل الاخرين

يجعل صباحنا نادى.. على كل المسلمين[/frame]*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> يااااااااااااااااااصباح العندليب الجميل
> 
> الله الله الله
> مكنش العشم يا استاذ ايمن رشدى
> 
> كله اسمة مكتوب وانا لا
> 
> لازم اقول شعر يعنى !!
> 
> ...



*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب متغاظ ...اكمنه مش زينا   

قولوله يبطل حقد وخليه... واقف جنبنا[/frame]*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب متغاظ ...اكمنه مش زينا   
> 
> قولوله يبطل حقد وخليه... واقف جنبنا[/frame]*


يااااااااااااااااااااللهوووووووووووووووووول
هل جرءتى ايتها الفتاة
ياااااااااااااااااااااااايتها السماااااااااااااااااااء
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ايتها السماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء

البت دى بتغيظنى علشان اسمها مكتوب 


عموماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انا هبلغ عنك العندليب  :: 
وليكى كبير هنا يرد عليكى هو  ::p: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شاهد يا عندليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب 
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يااااااااااااااااااصباح العندليب الجميل
> الله الله الله
> مكنش العشم يا استاذ ايمن رشدى
> كله اسمة مكتوب وانا لا
> لازم اقول شعر يعنى !!
> طيب انا بقى هاروح اجيب عصابتى
> عصابة حمادة وتوتو
> ونحتل العندليبية
> علشان مكتبتوش اسمى
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا يا بنت شهريار =دا انتي ابوكي دا حبيبنا
هي كلمة باختصار =اسمكم جوا ف قلوبنا
دا انتوا ورد ونور نهار =وانتوا ليل صافي وعاجبنا
حقكم عندي اعتذار =دا احنا بيننا... عيش وجبنة[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> يااااااااااااااااااااللهوووووووووووووووووول
> هل جرءتى ايتها الفتاة
> ياااااااااااااااااااااااايتها السماااااااااااااااااااء
> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ايتها السماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
> 
> البت دى بتغيظنى علشان اسمها مكتوب 
> 
> 
> عموماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ...


*[frame="15 80"]
صباح العندليب ياكبير.... سيبهالى انا هظبتها

مالك ياعم الملاك.... روش كده ونفضها[/frame]*

----------


## the_chemist

> يااااااااااااااااااصباح العندليب الجميل
> 
> الله الله الله
> مكنش العشم يا استاذ ايمن رشدى
> 
> كله اسمة مكتوب وانا لا
> 
> لازم اقول شعر يعنى !!
> 
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/29.gif" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا صباح الفل و الياسمين عليكى يا بنت = سلطانا الغالى علينا الأمين شهريار

شوفت صوابع كتير بس لما شوفت دول = حسيت أنه الباقيين كانوا صوابع خيار[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب متسامح ..مع كل الاخرين
> 
> يجعل صباحنا نادى.. على كل المسلمين[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الحب له مملكة =مليانة ذوق وسماح
الجرح مهما اشتكى =بتسامح اللي راح[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يااااااااااااااااااااللهوووووووووووووووووول
> هل جرءتى ايتها الفتاة
> ياااااااااااااااااااااااايتها السماااااااااااااااااااء
> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ايتها السماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
> البت دى بتغيظنى علشان اسمها مكتوب 
> 
> عموماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> انا هبلغ عنك العندليب 
> وليكى كبير هنا يرد عليكى هو 
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
العندليب مالهوش = في خناقة بناتيتي
لو بينكوا حب يحوش =حتخربوا بيتي
حيروح ما بينكوا فشوش =خلليني سكيتي[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> العندليب مالهوش = في خناقة بناتيتي
> لو بينكوا حب يحوش =حتخربوا بيتي
> حيروح ما بينكوا فشوش =خلليني سكيتي[/poem]


*[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب شال أيده....منك ياشهرزاد

سمى بقى وتعاليلى عايزه أخلص كل الى فات[/frame]*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

مساكم عندليب .......... ماشى بيقَصَّعْ ..

عشقه يا خلق عجيب ..وانا قلبى حيولع ..

شافنى بِعِدْ عنى ..........قصده يجننى ..

مقدرتش أجرى وراه..لا الجزمه تتقطَّع ..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب شال أيده....منك ياشهرزاد
> 
> سمى بقى وتعاليلى عايزه أخلص كل الى فات[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جرى إيه يا بنتي امال؟=ما تروّقي دمك
وقولي لنا كام موال =يشجينا من فمك
عدّي وهَدّي الحال =علشان خاطر عمك[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساكم عندليب .......... ماشى بيقَصَّعْ ..
> عشقه يا خلق عجيب ..وانا قلبى حيولع ..
> شافنى بِعِدْ عنى ..........قصده يجننى ..
> مقدرتش أجرى وراه..لا الجزمه تتقطَّع ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا مساء العندليب =عينه زايغة ورجله حافية
لما ما لحقش الحبيب =جه ورص القول بقافية[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب ياكبير... ده كان كله تهريج

يعنى ضحك وفرفشه... يخرجنا شويه  من الديق[/frame]*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب بيزقزق ... مع أنغام العصافير

ده خلا القلوب من الفرحه... عماله ترقص وتطير[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب ياكبير... ده كان كله تهريج
> يعنى ضحك وفرفشه... يخرجنا شويه  من الديق[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا... ما دام هزار ... فمرحب=بسمة صافية للمودّة
دا الوداد دايما بيطلب =ضحكة وانت بتهدي وردة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب سهران =لوحده يغني مواله
لنجمة تغيب مع الندمان =وليل بيناجي عن... حاله[/poem]

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
تحيه لفكره الموضوع وبهجه كلماته مع كل صباح ومساء 
[frame="1 80"]صباح العندليب بينادى ........ على صوت الحق يعلى ولايخاف 
دا طول ما الضمير صاحى ........ لابد عن يوم الشر يزول وينزاح 
وطول مافيه قلوب صافيه ....... عن قريب الخير جاى ومعاه الافراح [/frame]
شكرا لك استاذ ايمن

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> السلام عليكم
> تحيه لفكره الموضوع وبهجه كلماته مع كل صباح ومساء 
> [frame="1 80"]صباح العندليب بينادى ........ على صوت الحق يعلى ولايخاف 
> دا طول ما الضمير صاحى ........ لابد عن يوم الشر يزول وينزاح 
> وطول مافيه قلوب صافيه ....... عن قريب الخير جاى ومعاه الافراح [/frame]
> شكرا لك استاذ ايمن


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الخير يا أم البنات =صباحك عندليب منشد
كلامك نور على الصفحات =وفرحة وود يتجدد[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/46.gif" border="groove,4,orangered" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكو فل و ياسمين لكل الحلوين = و يارب يبارك فيكم و تكونوا طيبين

النهار صحى من نومه فرد طوله = و ضحك لما لاقانا كلنا لسه نايمين

و قال يعنى علشان النهاردة أجازة = تصبحوا كده كلكوا و إنتوا كسلانين

رشرش علينا ندى الورد لقيتنى = بأصحى و بأصبح على عيون الحلوين

و بالعافية فتحت عيونى النايمين = و قلت يارب إهدينا مع عبادك المهديين

و إهدى كل الناس الطيبة يارب = و إفتح باب الرزق لنا يا خير الرازقين

و بفضلك يارب العالمين إمنحنا = نعمة الإيمان و إجعلنا من الصابرين[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/46.gif" border="groove,4,orangered" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحكو فل و ياسمين لكل الحلوين = و يارب يبارك فيكم و تكونوا طيبين
> النهار صحى من نومه فرد طوله = و ضحك لما لاقانا كلنا لسه نايمين
> و قال يعنى علشان النهاردة أجازة = تصبحوا كده كلكوا و إنتوا كسلانين
> رشرش علينا ندى الورد لقيتنى = بأصحى و بأصبح على عيون الحلوين
> و بالعافية فتحت عيونى النايمين = و قلت يارب إهدينا مع عبادك المهديين
> و إهدى كل الناس الطيبة يارب = و إفتح باب الرزق لنا يا خير الرازقين
> و بفضلك يارب العالمين إمنحنا = نعمة الإيمان و إجعلنا من الصابرين[/poem]



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا صباح العندليب =غنّى وياه الكيماوي
مسك... عنبر... عود وطيب =كلمة حلوة وروح تداوي[/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا مساء العندليب =عينه زايغة ورجله حافية
> لما ما لحقش الحبيب =جه ورص القول بقافية[/poem]


يا صُبح العندليب ... يتمخطر على أرضه ...

حالف يا ناس ما يسيب ..قلبى على بعضه ..

شفتك يا خلِّى عليل ......رايح تاخد حقنه ..

بسأل جاوبنى طبيب ..قاللى الحبيب عضُّه ..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يا صُبح العندليب ... يتمخطر على أرضه ...
> حالف يا ناس ما يسيب ..قلبى على بعضه ..
> شفتك يا خلِّى عليل ......رايح تاخد حقنه ..
> بسأل جاوبنى طبيب ..قاللى الحبيب عضُّه ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا عندليب يا عنيد =راسك صحيح ناشفة
بقى لمّا احب جديد =تبعتني مستشفى؟[/poem]

----------


## حنين مصر

* صباح الحب للحلوين
                                                رجعتلكم وصوتى حزين 
                                          ياترى لساكم فاكرين
                                              قلب كان اسمه حنين 
                                          وحشتونى يانور العين*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب...مليان كتير مفاجئات

خليك يارب معنا ...وهون كل الى فات[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> * صباح الحب للحلوين
>                                                 رجعتلكم وصوتى حزين 
>                                           ياترى لساكم فاكرين
>                                               قلب كان اسمه حنين 
>                                           وحشتونى يانور العين*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بقى معقول يا "حنين" ننساكي =وانتي النور للعندليبية؟
دا انتي ان غبتي سنين ذكراكي=عايشة معانا ف همسة نديّة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب...مليان كتير مفاجئات
> خليك يارب معنا ...وهون كل الى فات[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك فل... يا فلّة =معاكي الله ف الامتحانات
بندعيلك سوا شلّة =في صبح، وضهر ...ليل وبيات.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحك فل... يا فلّة =معاكي الله ف الامتحانات
> بندعيلك سوا شلّة =في صبح، وضهر ...ليل وبيات.[/poem]


*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب  وده..... عشمى فيك ياوالدى

ربنا يخليك لولادك..... ولكل اعضاء المونتى[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب  وده..... عشمى فيك ياوالدى
> ربنا يخليك لولادك..... ولكل اعضاء المونتى[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا بنتي... الود ما بيننا =تجارة تكسِّب المجموع
وسكة توصل الجنّة =وبلسم قلب بات موجوع[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا بنتي... الود ما بيننا =تجارة تكسِّب المجموع
> وسكة توصل الجنّة =وبلسم قلب بات موجوع[/poem]


*الله عليك صحيح عندليب كبير

مهما تغرد بكلامك هتفضل أب جميل


[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب راجل... كلامه صحيح موزون

بيشجن به القلوب ويفرح به العيون[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *الله عليك صحيح عندليب كبير
> مهما تغرد بكلامك هتفضل أب جميل
> [frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب راجل... كلامه صحيح موزون
> بيشجن به القلوب ويفرح به العيون[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا ستي هو ينفع حد =يكون هو الجميل وحديه؟
دا حتى اللون في خد الورد =لازم له  شعور نقي يحييه
معاكوا وبيكوا بالقىَ الود =ومن غيركوا... انا اطلع إيه؟[/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا عندليب يا عنيد =راسك صحيح ناشفة
> بقى لمّا احب جديد =تبعتني مستشفى؟[/poem]



مساك عندليب .... يا روميو يا أنانى ...

رايح تحب جديد .... وسايبنى وحدانى ..

طب كنت خدنى معاك ..فى الشده تلقانى..

الحقنه لو توجعك.. أصرخ أنا أه يانى ..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عندليب زقزق ومسّى =قال لي: بكرة ابقى صبح
النهاردا لقيته لسه =في عميق النوم بيسبح[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساك عندليب .... يا روميو يا أنانى ...
> رايح تحب جديد .... وسايبنى وحدانى ..
> طب كنت خدنى معاك ..فى الشده تلقانى..
> الحقنه لو توجعك.. أصرخ أنا أه يانى ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب =متحني بالبركة
لكن يا سي الحبّيب =الحب مش شركة[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكم عندليب زأطط=و شاف الناس ماهيش بايعاه
فَ هز جناحه و اتنطط=كأن الفرحة مش سايعاه[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحكم عندليب زأطط=و شاف الناس ماهيش بايعاه
> فَ هز جناحه و اتنطط=كأن الفرحة مش سايعاه[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحنا عندليب أستاذ =يغيب... توحشنا تصبيحته
وييجي معاه شعور ممتاز =وحبة طيبة... من ريحته[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب من يومه ... شايل فى القلب همه

قرب ياقطع هدومه ... وترجع تخيطه امه[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب من يومه ... شايل فى القلب همه
> قرب ياقطع هدومه ... وترجع تخيطه امه[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب مخضوض =عليكي م الغضب والله
يا بنتي دا الغضب مرفوض =في ملتنا بأمر الله
سماحتك بالكرم والجود =تزيدك من رضاه والله[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحك عندليب مخضوض =عليكي م الغضب والله
> يا بنتي دا الغضب مرفوض =في ملتنا بأمر الله
> سماحتك بالكرم والجود =تزيدك من رضاه والله[/poem]


*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب ياوالدى... ماتخفش ده ربنا معايه

ديما يحمنى من نفسى... ومن اى شر جوايه

لاكن زهقى من المذاكره... خلانى تعبت كفايه

صدقنى وخده على كده...بس يانا ياالمحاسبه ويايه[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب ياوالدى... ماتخفش ده ربنا معايه
> ديما يحمنى من نفسى... ومن اى شر جوايه
> لاكن زهقى من المذاكره... خلانى تعبت كفايه
> صدقنى وخده على كده...بس يانا ياالمحاسبه ويايه[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
محاسبة إيه؟ كفى الله الشر؟ =لا هو انتي بتدرسي تجارة؟
رقيتك م العيون والقَرّ =بجاوي وعود... ونضارة
إلهي يوصلك للبر =وتاخدي شهادة كبارة[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> محاسبة إيه؟ كفى الله الشر؟ =لا هو انتي بتدرسي تجارة؟
> رقيتك م العيون والقَرّ =بجاوي وعود... ونضارة
> إلهي يوصلك للبر =وتاخدي شهادة كبارة[/poem]


[frame="15 80"]*صباح عندليب  بكالريوس ... حياته كلها ارقام

والصفر تايه عن عينى ... وكل ماجيبه يطير ياحرام

أفضل ادور عاليه...  وبنعمل تحدى انتقام

خلاص ياناس انا ... هاتجنن ربنا يهد الجبار*[/frame]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="15 80"]*صباح عندليب  بكالريوس ... حياته كلها ارقام
> والصفر تايه عن عينى ... وكل ماجيبه يطير ياحرام
> أفضل ادور عاليه...  وبنعمل تحدى انتقام
> خلاص ياناس انا ... هاتجنن ربنا يهد الجبار*[/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح ميزانية ومحاسبة =وداين  م المدين محتار
حاجيب لك ياختي آله حاسبة =عشانك... كلها أصفار.[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/13.gif" border="double,4,limegreen" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
في ليلة حر و الصيف كان هاجم = تعبت و زهقت قلت أروح للنيل

روحت أغطس همومى فيه = قال يا أخى لو بتحبنى هات لى دليل

بصيت حواليا ملقيتش خليل = ضحك و قال أنا بأكلمك دا أنا الخليل

كل الناس بترمى جوايا بلاويها = و برضوا بأحبكم و يا محلا الليل[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح ميزانية ومحاسبة =وداين  م المدين محتار
> حاجيب لك ياختي آله حاسبة =عشانك... كلها أصفار.[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/24.gif" border="solid,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا سيدى و ايش تعمل الحاسبة = دا احنا و الحمد لله صوابعنا كتار

صعيدى جاب لإبنه آلة حاسبة = و صمم أنه حتما و لابد يشيل الأصفار

خايف لإبنه يتكلم منها دولى = و الفاتورة يا غُلبى أصلها مولعة نار[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب فاتح=لضيّ النجمة شبّاكه
لا شاف غامق ولا فاتح=ف ليل البعد و شباكه[/poem]

----------


## nariman

> مساء العندليب فاتح=لضيّ النجمة شبّاكه
> لا شاف غامق ولا فاتح=ف ليل البعد و شباكه


*تحيه لكل عضو قال ولسه بيقول كلمه جميله تعبر عن ابداع محترم*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحُ العندليبِ إذا تلاهتْ=به الأيّام في شطٍّ بعيدِ
و داعب شوقه الذكرى فتاهت=به الأنسام في عزفِ فريد[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> *تحيه لكل عضو قال ولسه بيقول كلمه جميله تعبر عن ابداع محترم*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

صباح العندليب.. معذور=لو التعبير يخون حَبَّة
يا ست الزوق.. صباحك نور=يزينُه الود ..بمحبة[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح العندليب الجميل
صباح الود والمحبة والاخوة
يارب دائماً متجميعن بكل خير

صباحكم أرق من الورد

----------


## the_chemist

> صباح العندليب الجميل
> صباح الود والمحبة والاخوة
> يارب دائماً متجميعن بكل خير
> 
> صباحكم أرق من الورد


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/15.gif" border="ridge,4,tomato" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الفل على كل من شارك = و برضوا برحب ببنت السلطان

طب كل الورد رايح للعندليب = طيب ليه مفيش وردة للكروان

الغيرة وِحشة عارف هتقولوا = بس نعمل ايه طبع الإنسان[/poem]

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,crimson,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/32.gif" border="double,4,limegreen" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نسيب بقي الكلام ده و نرجع = نقول دا يوم جديد من الرحمن

هدية جديدة لكل إنسان = لعله يفوق و يرجع من سكة النسيان

يارب الأرض و السماوات = إهدينى و رجعنى لسكة الأمان

أحس بإيدك بتاخد بيدى بقوة = و تبعدنى عن طريق التوهان

يارب ياللى في السما عالى = نضف و نقى قلب عبدك الغلبان

في انتظار رحمتك ياربى = و عارف إنك رؤوف رحيم منان[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب يتمنالكم... يوم سعيد هادى

يافتاح ياعليم أجعل... صباحنا نادى[/frame]*

----------


## the_chemist

> *[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب يتمنالكم... يوم سعيد هادى
> 
> يافتاح ياعليم أجعل... صباحنا نادى[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/26.gif" border="groove,4,crimson" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الكروان وقف هنا و هدى = و قال يااه مين الحلو ده اللى عدى

و رمى الصباح النادى علينا = و مشي بعد ما الجو رطب و اتندى

يارب يا عليم بحالنا يا فتاح = إرزقنا كل صباح بجميل عندنا يهدى[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/13.gif" border="double,4,limegreen" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> في ليلة حر و الصيف كان هاجم = تعبت و زهقت قلت أروح للنيل
> روحت أغطس همومى فيه = قال يا أخى لو بتحبنى هات لى دليل
> بصيت حواليا ملقيتش خليل = ضحك و قال أنا بأكلمك دا أنا الخليل
> كل الناس بترمى جوايا بلاويها = و برضوا بأحبكم و يا محلا الليل[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب والنيل =دا ياما يداوي في جراحنا
وياللي ما اتلقيتش خليل =دعانا ياما ريحنا[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/24.gif" border="solid,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا سيدى و ايش تعمل الحاسبة = دا احنا و الحمد لله صوابعنا كتار
> صعيدى جاب لإبنه آلة حاسبة = و صمم أنه حتما و لابد يشيل الأصفار
> خايف لإبنه يتكلم منها دولى = و الفاتورة يا غُلبى أصلها مولعة نار[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صوابعك بالكتير عشرين =ما هماش ألف يا سيدي
وشكلك آخرتك عيارين =وراهم "بندجة" صعيدي[/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحك عندليب =متحني بالبركة
> لكن يا سي الحبّيب =الحب مش شركة[/poem]



يا عندليب يا شديد ....طب ليه ما نتشارك ..

الحب بينَّا يزيد ...........وبنوره نتبارك ..

القلب يصبح عال...........تتجدد الأمال ..

وان جانا وقف الحال ..نقعد سوا نتعارك ..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب فاتح=لضيّ النجمة شبّاكه
> لا شاف غامق ولا فاتح=ف ليل البعد و شباكه[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب عايش =بحلمه، وصبره ع المكتوب
حكى لنا كتير لكن حايش =دموع تتحس جوا قلوب[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *تحيه لكل عضو قال ولسه بيقول كلمه جميله تعبر عن ابداع محترم*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب دمّع =لكلمة ود من "ناريمان"
عشانها يغنّي ويسمّع =نشيده لكافة الخلان[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحُ العندليبِ إذا تلاهتْ=به الأيّام في شطٍّ بعيدِ
> و داعب شوقه الذكرى فتاهت=به الأنسام في عزفِ فريد[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب إذا تناهت =إلى الأسماعِ من نظمٍ جديدِ
فرافق بيته شمساً تسامت =على الأيام من قول المُجيدِ [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> 
> صباح العندليب.. معذور=لو التعبير يخون حَبَّة
> يا ست الزوق.. صباحك نور=يزينُه الود ..بمحبة[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءنا عندليب حيّا =ضيوف بيقولوا كل الخير
بكلمة حلوة وشوية =يغنّيها معاه الطير[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب الجميل
> صباح الود والمحبة والاخوة
> يارب دائماً متجميعن بكل خير
> صباحكم أرق من الورد


*[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح بنت الملوك ميال =بحس الذوق وتعبيره
ياريت نفضل على دي الحال =ونفرح بيكي يا "بيرو"[/poem]"*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/15.gif" border="ridge,4,tomato" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح الفل على كل من شارك = و برضوا برحب ببنت السلطان
> طب كل الورد رايح للعندليب = طيب ليه مفيش وردة للكروان
> الغيرة وِحشة عارف هتقولوا = بس نعمل ايه طبع الإنسان[/poem]
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,crimson,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/32.gif" border="double,4,limegreen" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> نسيب بقي الكلام ده و نرجع = نقول دا يوم جديد من الرحمن
> هدية جديدة لكل إنسان = لعله يفوق و يرجع من سكة النسيان
> يارب الأرض و السماوات = إهدينى و رجعنى لسكة الأمان
> أحس بإيدك بتاخد بيدى بقوة = و تبعدنى عن طريق التوهان
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب مؤمن =بيكتب في الورع ألحان
يا رب قلوبنا تطمن =وتتعبّا هدى وإيمان[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب يتمنالكم... يوم سعيد هادى
> يافتاح ياعليم أجعل... صباحنا نادى[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب يدعي =يجيب دعواتك الحلوة
ويجعلنا سوا نهدي =لبعض الود والسلوى[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/26.gif" border="groove,4,crimson" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح الكروان وقف هنا و هدى = و قال يااه مين الحلو ده اللى عدى
> 
> و رمى الصباح النادى علينا = و مشي بعد ما الجو رطب و اتندى
> 
> يارب يا عليم بحالنا يا فتاح = إرزقنا كل صباح بجميل عندنا يهدى[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الجمال جوا القلوب =والجميل هو المودّة
هم كلمتين... يادوب =نية صافية... وعطر وردة[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يا عندليب يا شديد ....طب ليه ما نتشارك ..
> الحب بينَّا يزيد ...........وبنوره نتبارك ..
> القلب يصبح عال...........تتجدد الأمال ..
> وان جانا وقف الحال ..نقعد سوا نتعارك ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يابا تشاركني ف مين؟ =بنقول مافيش شركة
لا هو شيرت له كُمّين =أو جينز له ماركة؟
اسمع يا زين الناس =روّح وشوف حالك
لا مالكش عندي يمين =لو جيت... حاقيم عركة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب فكّر =في حال الدنيا واتأمل
لقى انه مهما بات يشكر =فنعمة ربنا... أجمل[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/26.gif" border="groove,4,crimson" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح الكروان وقف هنا و هدى = و قال يااه مين الحلو ده اللى عدى
> 
> و رمى الصباح النادى علينا = و مشي بعد ما الجو رطب و اتندى
> 
> يارب يا عليم بحالنا يا فتاح = إرزقنا كل صباح بجميل عندنا يهدى[/poem]



*[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب مكسوف... من الكلام الجميل

اصل الكلام ده مسكر....ونا مابكلش حلوى كتير

لحسن أتعود عليه... ويصبح الوزن تقيل[/frame]*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب يدعي =يجيب دعواتك الحلوة
> ويجعلنا سوا نهدي =لبعض الود والسلوى[/poem]


*[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب ياكبير ...ادعيلى كل ليله

خلينى اخلص على خير ...وتبقى حياتى جميله[/frame]*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب فى دقيقه...ندعى بنيه صافيه

ده لسه المشاعر رقيقه ... ودقه القلب دافيه[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب ياكبير ...ادعيلى كل ليله
> خلينى اخلص على خير ...وتبقئ حياتى جميله[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب داعي =تمللي وأصبحت عادة
في أي مناسبة أو داع =في جامعة، ونقل، وشهادة[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب فى دقيقه...ندعى بنيه صافيه
> ده لسه المشاعر رقيقه ... ودقه القلب دافيه[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك عندليب حاسس =صفاء النية في حروفك
ويدعي لك عشان لامس =في الامتحانات مدى خوفك[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب مكسوف... من الكلام الجميل
> اصل الكلام ده مسكر....ونا مابكلش حلوى كتير
> لحسن أتعود عليه... ويصبح الوزن تقيل[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا ما تنكسفيش يا بنتي =دا انتي نورنا وبنتنا
لما ييجي الصيف يا ستي =اعملي الريجيم... سنة[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب وعينيه =بتقفل من طلبها النوم
سألته: طب وصاحي ليه؟ =فقال: شغلي بقى بالكوم[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب .. أسرار=و شوق جوّه الفؤاد مكتوم
وروح هامت ..  و قلب احتار=و لكن .. راضي بالمقسوم[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب وعينيه =بتقفل من طلبها النوم
> سألته: طب وصاحي ليه؟ =فقال: شغلي بقى بالكوم[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب شغّال=ويكتب و الزمن جاري
ما هيّه الدنيا دي أشغال=و شاقّه.. و المعين داري[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب شغّال=ويكتب و الزمن جاري
> ما هيّه الدنيا دي أشغال=و شاقّه.. و المعين داري[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب راشق =بسهم الشعر ألحانه
نهار شغال وليل عاشق =وبحر يفيض بألوانه[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,red,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/15.gif" border="double,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا نجم الليل الحزين سهران لمين = و لا فيه غيرك كتير زيى حيرانين

حبيت أشكي همى و أسايا لك = لقيتك ساكت لقيتك برضوا زى حزين

أروح لمين و قلبي مليان أنين = قال لى القمر يا عبد جاى تشكى لمين

دا برضوا عبد من عباد ربك = و إوعاك تنسي في يوم مصدر الحنين

دا ربك و ربه فاتح بابه و من = يوم خلق الدنيا برحمته ما كان ضنين

قلت له يا نجم الليل الحكيم = جبت الحكمة و العقل الرزين ده كله منين

ضحك و رقصت شعاعاته =  و قال من أسلافك اللى مخلوقين من الطين

و ركبهم الشيطان بوعوده اللئيمة = و خلاهم بعقلهم صبحوا مغرورين[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب راشق =بسهم الشعر ألحانه
> نهار شغال وليل عاشق =وبحر يفيض بألوانه[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب لمّا=يغنّي.. الدنيا تسمع لُه
و نتجمع سوا ف لمّه=و كلّ الفضل يرجع لُه[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,red,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/15.gif" border="double,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا نجم الليل الحزين سهران لمين = و لا فيه غيرك كتير زيى حيرانين
> حبيت أشكي همى و أسايا لك = لقيتك ساكت لقيتك برضوا زى حزين
> أروح لمين و قلبي مليان أنين = قال لى القمر يا عبد جاى تشكى لمين
> دا برضوا عبد من عباد ربك = و إوعاك تنسي في يوم مصدر الحنين
> دا ربك و ربه فاتح بابه و من = يوم خلق الدنيا برحمته ما كان ضنين
> قلت له يا نجم الليل الحكيم = جبت الحكمة و العقل الرزين ده كله منين
> ضحك و رقصت شعاعاته =  و قال من أسلافك اللى مخلوقين من الطين
> و ركبهم الشيطان بوعوده اللئيمة = و خلاهم بعقلهم صبحوا مغرورين[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قول: يا رب، ومشي حالك =وارمي ع القادر همومك
خللي تقوى الله قبالك =هو راح يكرم قدومك[/poem]

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="1 50"]*صباحكم عــــــــندليب الـــــــود  .....   بيهدي كل ايـــــــد الـــــورد

صباحكم عـــــــندليب بيـــــــطل ..... في ايــــــده ورد ويا الفـــــــــل

بينثر عطره فوق الكل ..... وبيصبح صباحكم فــــــــــل


*[/frame]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="1 50"]*صباحكم عــــــــندليب الـــــــود  .....   بيهدي كل ايـــــــد الـــــورد
> صباحكم عـــــــندليب بيـــــــطل ..... في ايــــــده ورد ويا الفـــــــــل
> بينثر عطره فوق الكل ..... وبيصبح صباحكم فــــــــــل
> 
> *[/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحنا عندليب رسام =بحرف ولحن وقصيدة
زهور بتغني وسط كلام =ورحلة لنجماية بعيدة[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب شقيان... يافتاح ياعليم

ارزقنا يارب من حلال ...وأحمينا من اى لعين[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب شقيان... يافتاح ياعليم
> ارزقنا يارب من حلال ...وأحمينا من اى لعين[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحنا عندليب فاتح =كتابه وقال: انا باذاكر
دعيتله يكون جدع فالح =وحامد ربنا وشاكر[/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يابا تشاركني ف مين؟ =بنقول مافيش شركة
> لا هو شيرت له كُمّين =أو جينز له ماركة؟
> اسمع يا زين الناس =روّح وشوف حالك
> لا مالكش عندي يمين =لو جيت... حاقيم عركة.[/poem]


مساك عندليب ........... يا فتوه متصيت ..

لك صوت قوى يا حبيب ..ع العالى بتزيط ..

يالا نكون شُرَكَات ..دنا واد بتاع حركات ..

صدقنى لما تغيب ......بقعد هنا وبعيط ..

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> مساك عندليب ........... يا فتوه متصيت ..
> 
> لك صوت قوى يا حبيب ..ع العالى بتزيط ..
> 
> يالا نكون شُرَكَات ..دنا واد بتاع حركات ..
> 
> صدقنى لما تغيب ......بقعد هنا وبعيط ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك عندليب .. قال لك=يا حلو اتقل .. على كيفك
ولو كان الجفا زان لك=يا ريت ترحمني.. من طيفك[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءك عندليب .. قال لك=يا حلو اتقل .. على كيفك
> ولو كان الجفا زان لك=يا ريت ترحمني.. من طيفك[/poem]


 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب بيصبح على الصحبه المتجمعين

يجعل صباحكم هنا وحب وسعاده وخير اجمعين[/frame]*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب .. نسمة = بشط النيل ترد الروح
لقانا و الفراق .. قسمة=يا بسمة صبح تمحي جروح[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب .. نسمة = بشط النيل ترد الروح
> لقانا و الفراق .. قسمة=يا بسمة صبح تمحي جروح[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/33.gif" border="groove,4,crimson" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح كروان قلبه بيرفرف = لما يلاقى أحبابه مع القلب و الروح

سعدا و متهنيين و أصله = بيؤمن بأن عطر الفرح دايما بيفوح

مهما كانت أحزانه كتيرة = بوجودهم بينسى الألم و عذاب النوح

و لو كانت فرحته صغيرة = معاهم بتكبر و تغنى مع بلابل الدوح[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ياعم=وبنزينّا اصبح سعره نار
وبكرة يجيلنا حرقة دم=لما حنشترية بدولار[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساك عندليب ........... يا فتوه متصيت ..
> لك صوت قوى يا حبيب ..ع العالى بتزيط ..
> يالا نكون شُرَكَات ..دنا واد بتاع حركات ..
> صدقنى لما تغيب ......بقعد هنا وبعيط ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك عندليب غلبان =لا هو فتوة ولا نيلة
يشارك كيف دي يا جدعان؟ =دا ساتر نفسه بالتيلة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءك عندليب .. قال لك=يا حلو اتقل .. على كيفك
> ولو كان الجفا زان لك=يا ريت ترحمني.. من طيفك[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب تقلان =ما هو أصل الدلال غيِّة
أغنّي له، يقول لي: كمان =ولا يرد الملاغية[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب بيصبح على الصحبه المتجماعين
> يجعل صباحكم هنا وحب وسعاده وخير اجماعين[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب سهران =بيقرا ييجي ألف كتاب
يذاكر واحنا ندعي كمان =يفرحنا مع الأصحاب[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/33.gif" border="groove,4,crimson" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح كروان قلبه بيرفرف = لما يلاقى أحبابه مع القلب و الروح
> سعدا و متهنيين و أصله = بيؤمن بأن عطر الفرح دايما بيفوح
> مهما كانت أحزانه كتيرة = بوجودهم بينسى الألم و عذاب النوح
> و لو كانت فرحته صغيرة = معاهم بتكبر و تغنى مع بلابل الدوح[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب نعنش =وزقزق من دعا الكروان
ببسمة ود بيفرفش =قلوب الصحبة والخلان[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب ياعم=وبنزينّا اصبح سعره نار
> وبكرة يجيلنا حرقة دم=لما حنشترية بدولار[/poem]
> 
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك عندليب محتار =بين البنزين وبين العيش
وأسعار قايدة وِلعة ونار =فين المدعوم؟ يقولوا: مافيش[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب .. نسمة = بشط النيل ترد الروح
> لقانا و الفراق .. قسمة=يا بسمة صبح تمحي جروح[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب سامع =نداك يا بني على المسافات
وصابر والفؤاد والع =دعاه يتعوض اللي فات[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء الود والمحبة

مساء الهنا والسعادة

على الاخوة والاخوات الافاضل

مع استمتاعنا الدائم بالعندليبيات الجميلة

ربنا مايحرمنا منها ابدا

ودايما منورينا  بتواجدكم الغالى

تحياتى ومودتى للجميع

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء الود والمحبة
> مساء الهنا والسعادة
> على الاخوة والاخوات الافاض
> مع استمتاعنا الدائم بالعندليبيات الجميلة
> ربنا مايحرمنا منها ابدا
> ودايما منورينا  بتواجدكم الغالى
> تحياتى ومودتى للجميع


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب جمّع =لـ"ديزني" أحلى شخصيات
بيرمي تماسي ويودّع =نهاره بأجمل الدعوات[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكم عندليب الصيف =عمل للحرّ ألف حساب
عمل ميت عَمرة للتكييف =ورخّى ستايره ع الأبواب[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحكم عندليب الصيف =عمل للحرّ ألف حساب
> عمل ميت عَمرة للتكييف =ورخّى ستايره ع الأبواب[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحنا عندليب و فصول = تمرّ ما بين شتا أو صيف
و شوق القلب مش معقول = دا حر .. ما ينفعوش تكييف[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحنا عندليب و فصول = تمرّ ما بين شتا أو صيف
> و شوق القلب مش معقول = دا حر .. ما ينفعوش تكييف[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب قال لك =لهيب القلب مالهوش حل
لحد ما تلتقي خلك =وتتوانسوا... بحبة ضل[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب قال لك =لهيب القلب مالهوش حل
> لحد ما تلتقي خلك =وتتوانسوا... بحبة ضل[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب الضِّل=تهفهف فيه نسايم نيل
تبرد نار فراق.. و يطل=علينا البدر.. من غير ليل[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحك عندليب الضِّل=تهفهف فيه نسايم نيل
> تبرد نار فراق.. و يطل=علينا البدر.. من غير ليل[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك عندليب النور =يرفرف بالهنا جناحه
مسيرنا راح ييجينا الدور =ننول م الحظ أفراحه[/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءك عندليب .. قال لك=يا حلو اتقل .. على كيفك
> ولو كان الجفا زان لك=يا ريت ترحمني.. من طيفك[/poem]



مساك عندليب .... رائع يا أوسيمى ..

ع الزين صلاتى تكون .... ويا تساليمى ...

الحِبْ مهما تقل ... وان كان جفاه زان له ..

بالشعر حترجاه ... واوهبه له أوزان له ..

روح قل له مهما تقل ... ما يقل تصميمى

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءك عندليب غلبان =لا هو فتوة ولا نيلة
> يشارك كيف دي يا جدعان؟ =دا ساتر نفسه بالتيلة.[/poem]



العندليب فى مساك .. محلاك ..لما بتتواضع ...

سبحانه من أنشاك .. خلاَّك ...بمحبته راضع ..

يا فتوه فى مجالك... ....اجعلنى فى رجالك ..

 تبقى فتوه بجد     ... والكل ليك خاضع ..

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> مساك عندليب .... رائع يا أوسيمى ..
> 
> ع الزين صلاتى تكون .... ويا تساليمى ...
> 
> الحِبْ مهما تقل ... وان كان جفاه زان له ..
> 
> بالشعر حترجاه ... واوهبه له أوزان له ..
> 
> روح قل له مهما تقل ... ما يقل تصميمى


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك عندليب .. و متين=يا يحي يا بن  زكريا 
صلاة الله على الاتنين=و ع الرسول.. ألف و مية 
إذا كانت تقالة الزين =صناعة .. و طبعه حنيّة
تجيبه شمال كدا.. و يمين=بشعر أصيل .. و غِنيّة[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءك عندليب النور =يرفرف بالهنا جناحه
> مسيرنا راح ييجينا الدور =ننول م الحظ أفراحه[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

مساء العندليب .. باشا=يحاور في الأفنديّة 
بطبع الودّ .. و بشاشة =و بسمة حب..ورديّة[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحك عندليب الضِّل=تهفهف فيه نسايم نيل
> تبرد نار فراق.. و يطل=علينا البدر.. من غير ليل[/poem]



[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك عندليب بتنوّر=جناين قلبه لما يهل
ولما يغيب علينا ندوّر=لحد مايرجعلنا ويطل[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءك عندليب بتنوّر=جناين قلبه لما يهل
> ولما يغيب علينا ندوّر=لحد مايرجعلنا ويطل[/poem]
> 
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك عندليب .. فنّان = بأشعاره .. تغنّي قلوب
يقسّم في الوداد ألحان=ما بين الوعد.. و المكتوب[/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءك عندليب .. و متين=يا يحي يا بن  زكريا 
> صلاة الله على الاتنين=و ع الرسول.. ألف و مية 
> إذا كانت تقالة الزين =صناعة .. و طبعه حنيّة
> تجيبه شمال كدا.. و يمين=بشعر أصيل .. و غِنيّة[/poem]



مساك عندليب محلاه ... يا زين يا أوسيمى ..

ذكر النبى وياه ...... .....تِحْلَى ترانيمى ...

حِبى تعبت معاه ..........ما شفت حنيه ...

من كُتْر جَرْيى وراه .....مش لاقى رجليا ..

أصل ابن رشدى عنيد ..سعيه لتأزيمى ..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساك عندليب .... رائع يا أوسيمى ..
> ع الزين صلاتى تكون .... ويا تساليمى ...
> الحِبْ مهما تقل ... وان كان جفاه زان له ..
> بالشعر حترجاه ... واوهبه له أوزان له ..
> روح قل له مهما تقل ... ما يقل تصميمى


]

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءنا عندليب عالي =بيوزن م الدهب أبيات
في مرة يرد طوالي =ويتأخر علينا ساعات[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> العندليب فى مساك .. محلاك ..لما بتتواضع ...
> سبحانه من أنشاك .. خلاَّك ...بمحبته راضع ..
> يا فتوه فى مجالك... ....اجعلنى فى رجالك ..
>  تبقى فتوه بجد     ... والكل ليك خاضع ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا باشا كلك ذوق =بالراحة ع المساكين
شعرك رافعني لفوق =وانت اللي زيك مين؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءك عندليب .. و متين=يا يحي يا بن  زكريا 
> صلاة الله على الاتنين=و ع الرسول.. ألف و مية 
> إذا كانت تقالة الزين =صناعة .. و طبعه حنيّة
> تجيبه شمال كدا.. و يمين=بشعر أصيل .. و غِنيّة[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا أوسيمي بسم الله =دا كلام دا ولا ياقوت؟
اللي وهب في علاه =خصّك بأجمل صوت[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> 
> مساء العندليب .. باشا=يحاور في الأفنديّة 
> بطبع الودّ .. و بشاشة =و بسمة حب..ورديّة[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا الباشا؟ تعيش يا أمير =دا كله بعض من خيرك
كلامك دا عليّ كتير =وراح يجاملني مين غيرك؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءك عندليب بتنوّر=جناين قلبه لما يهل
> ولما يغيب علينا ندوّر=لحد مايرجعلنا ويطل[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساكم عندليب ريان =يطيب للقلب يسمع له
رقيق... هادي... صحيح إنسان =ومهما نلف ... نرجع له[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءك عندليب .. فنّان = بأشعاره .. تغنّي قلوب
> يقسّم في الوداد ألحان=ما بين الوعد.. و المكتوب[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء جايلنا م الغربة =برغم البعد والأشواق
حروف تتصفى بمحبة =وود يزين الأوراق[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساك عندليب محلاه ... يا زين يا أوسيمى ..
> ذكر النبى وياه ...... .....تِحْلَى ترانيمى ...
> حِبى تعبت معاه ..........ما شفت حنيه ...
> من كُتْر جَرْيى وراه .....مش لاقى رجليا ..
> أصل ابن رشدى عنيد ..سعيه لتأزيمى ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا ميت تمسية ع الحلوين =وألف صلاة على نبينا
ماهياش عند والله يا زين =دي أزمة محكّمة علينا[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكم عندليب ماصحيش =لحد الظهر كان نايم
وشاف كام حلم... ماتقولليش =كأنه في العسل... عايم[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساكم عندليب ريان =يطيب للقلب يسمع له
> رقيق... هادي... صحيح إنسان =ومهما نلف ... نرجع له[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب يشْهَد=شهادة غالية قوى علّيا
وقلبى بصحبته بيسْعَد=دة كله ذوق .. وحنّية[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحكم عندليب ماصحيش =لحد الظهر كان نايم
> وشاف كام حلم... ماتقولليش =كأنه في العسل... عايم[/poem]



[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكم عندليب سهران=وجاى الظهر بيصبّح
رمانى امبارح بتحفة جنان=وقالى يلاّ قوم روّح[/poem]


خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحك عندليب يشْهَد=شهادة غالية قوى علّيا
> وقلبى بصحبته بيسْعَد=دة كله ذوق .. وحنّية[/poem]
> 
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب... زيك =رقيق القلب والإحساس
يقابل بسمته ف ضيّك =و يفرح بيك... لكل الناس[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحكم عندليب سهران=وجاى الظهر بيصبّح
> رمانى امبارح بتحفة جنان=وقالى يلاّ قوم روّح[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تروّح كيف يا ولد الخال؟ =وكيف نتهنّى من غيرك؟
دعيت ربي يديم الحال =ونسمع شعر من خيرك[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ناجىَ =بحرّ الدعوة نص الليل
يا ربي النفس محتاجة =هدايتك ويّا صبر جميل[/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحكم عندليب ماصحيش =لحد الظهر كان نايم
> وشاف كام حلم... ماتقولليش =كأنه في العسل... عايم[/poem]



صباحك عندليب ... طاير فى السما نشوان ..

بيقول يا محلا الحبيب .. قايم الضهر و كسلان ..

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء جايلنا م الغربة =برغم البعد والأشواق
> حروف تتصفى بمحبة =وود يزين الأوراق[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ..غايب=عن الصحبة بقاله يومين 
نقوم .. نلقاه هنا كاتب=كتاب الودّ ..في السطرين[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح  العندليبيات=صباح نادي.. ينقّط ودّ
صباحكم يختصر مسافات=و يجمعنا ف جناين ورد[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

[CENTER]*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب فى دقيقه .... أصبح فيها على الحلوين

وأقدم من بستان حياتى ....أحلى  ورود وفل وياسمين[/frame]*

 :f2:  :f:  :f2:  :f:  :f2: 

 :f2:  :f:  :f2:  :f: 

 :f:  :f2:  :f: 

 :f:  :f: 

 :f2:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*مـَعـقـُول يـَالـِيـلـِي بـَعـد مـِنـِّك فـِيـه نـَهـَار؟*
*مـَعـقـُول يـَابـُكـرَّه مـش هـَحـِّس إنـِي غـَريـب؟*
*وصـلـِتـلـِي دعـوَّه مـن بـِنـت شهـَريـَار*
*بـِتـقـُول سـُؤالـَّك راح يـِجـَاوبـُه الـعـَنـدلـِيـب* 
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحك عندليب ... طاير فى السما نشوان ..
> بيقول يا محلا الحبيب .. قايم الضهر و كسلان ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك عندليب بيغير =يموت ويقلد التنبل
حاقول لك عنّه سر خطير =دا ساعة النوم... ولا بيسأل[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب ..غايب=عن الصحبة بقاله يومين 
> نقوم .. نلقاه هنا كاتب=كتاب الودّ ..في السطرين[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءنا بكلمتك دفيان =يا شيخ العندليبيات
بحرف ف غنوة الهيمان =ونيل بيهدهد الأبيات.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح  العندليبيات=صباح نادي.. ينقّط ودّ
> صباحكم يختصر مسافات=و يجمعنا ف جناين ورد[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء النور على عيونك =يغنّي العندليب ويّاك
يجيب الفرح لجفونك =ويتهنى يوم لقانا معاك[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [CENTER]*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب فى دقيقه .... أصبح فيها على الحلوين
> وأقدم من بستان حياتى ....أحلى  ورود وفل وياسمين[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إن تذاكر تنجح =عندليب شطّور
خُد شهادتك، وافلح =حنهاديك ببخور[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مـَعـقـُول يـَالـِيـلـِي بـَعـد مـِنـِّك فـِيـه نـَهـَار؟*
> *مـَعـقـُول يـَابـُكـرَّه مـش هـَحـِّس إنـِي غـَريـب؟*
> *وصـلـِتـلـِي دعـوَّه مـن بـِنـت شهـَريـَار*
> *بـِتـقـُول سـُؤالـَّك راح يـِجـَاوبـُه الـعـَنـدلـِيـب*
> *عصام علم الدين*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا فرحة عندليبنا اليوم =دا زارنا البدر والله يا زين
تقولش الشعر بيه مختوم =بختم عصام وعلم الدين؟[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب  .. واجب=بِحب و شوق لقا..نقضيه
ولو كان النديم عاتب=نغنّي له.. دا لو يرضيه[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> *مـَعـقـُول يـَالـِيـلـِي بـَعـد مـِنـِّك فـِيـه نـَهـَار؟*
> *مـَعـقـُول يـَابـُكـرَّه مـش هـَحـِّس إنـِي غـَريـب؟*
> *وصـلـِتـلـِي دعـوَّه مـن بـِنـت شهـَريـَار*
> *بـِتـقـُول سـُؤالـَّك راح يـِجـَاوبـُه الـعـَنـدلـِيـب* 
> *عصام علم الدين*



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب.. شاعر=و فارس كلمة و اسمه عصام
يسطّر فينا ... بمشاعر=وداد يكبر.. مع الأيام[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب  .. واجب=بِحب و شوق لقا..نقضيه
> ولو كان النديم عاتب=نغنّي له.. دا لو يرضيه[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب موزون =بأفكار كلها أحاسيس
بسيط... وكلامه في المضمون =وشعره كامل المقاييس[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب سميّع =لإخوان يِشعِروا بعطور
رقيق قولهم ولحنه بديع =وصافي الود كالبنور[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءكم عندليب ...ونّاس =بشوقه لصُحبته و أهله 
ولولا الود و الاخلاص =عزم عالبعد.. و ندهله[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءكم عندليب ...ونّاس =بشوقه لصُحبته و أهله 
> ولولا الود و الاخلاص =عزم عالبعد.. و ندهله[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب عيان =وواخد م الدوا كيلو
مدروخ والدماغ سرحان = وفين على فكرة ما تجيله[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب رسمي =وماسك في الكلام الجد
وقال: اليوم دا يوم حسمي =لكل مياصة حاوضع حد [/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحك عندليب عيان =وواخد م الدوا كيلو
> مدروخ والدماغ سرحان = وفين على فكرة ما تجيله[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب... سامع= عن العيّان و جه يعوده
بيدعي بالشفا و طامع= ف رحمة ربنا و جوده[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحك عندليب عيان =وواخد م الدوا كيلو
> مدروخ والدماغ سرحان = وفين على فكرة ما تجيله[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="double,4,coral" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك كروان بيدعى من قلبه = تسلم يا عندليب من كل دوخه

قول لنا ياللا إيه علتك يا باشا =  و يا ترى إزاى نيجى نشوفه

دى قلوبنا من صباحية ربنا = بتدعيلك من غير نفاق و لا كوسه[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحك عندليب عيان =وواخد م الدوا كيلو
> مدروخ والدماغ سرحان = وفين على فكرة ما تجيله[/poem]



[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سلامتك يا عندليب الكلمة=سيبك من الدوا يا خال
خدها من اخوك .. حكمة=تعيش مرتاح وهادى البال[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب غنّى = و قال في الحب كام كوبليه 
سمعته .. دعيتله يتهنّى=و يفرح و الوليف يلاقيه[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحك عندليب... سامع= عن العيّان و جه يعوده
> بيدعي بالشفا و طامع= ف رحمة ربنا و جوده[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب رفرف =عليّ ومد لي جناحه
بهمسة ود بيهفهف =يا رب يعيش لي بصباحه[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="double,4,coral" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحك كروان بيدعى من قلبه = تسلم يا عندليب من كل دوخه
> قول لنا ياللا إيه علتك يا باشا =  و يا ترى إزاى نيجى نشوفه
> دى قلوبنا من صباحية ربنا = بتدعيلك من غير نفاق و لا كوسه[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ما يسيبش =مناسبة وإلا بيجامل
أخوكوا -هو انا- مايطيبش =غير امّا بذوقه يتعامل[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> سلامتك يا عندليب الكلمة=سيبك من الدوا يا خال
> خدها من اخوك .. حكمة=تعيش مرتاح وهادى البال[/poem]
> 
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب شارب =بكاس الود أجمل حب
خلاص خفيت، بقيت حابب =عيايا من جمال الطب[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب غنّى = و قال في الحب كام كوبليه 
> سمعته .. دعيتله يتهنّى=و يفرح و الوليف يلاقيه[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب قلبه =رقيق حساس تقولشي رادار!
قراني بسرعة... من حبه =وبيننا توارد الأفكار.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب حيران =ما بين البعد ولا القرب
يخاف ساعة من الحرمان =وساعة بيخشى نار الحب[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الحب والود والهنا

صباح الاخوة والمودة والرضا

الف سلامة عليك ياعندليب من التعب والحيرة

يارب دائما معانا

ومجمعنا

فى الفرح والضيق وحتى فى التعب

أتمنى للجميع يوم سعيد

صباحكم ارق من الورد

----------


## العسل المر

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب حيران =ما بين البعد ولا القرب
> يخاف ساعة من الحرمان =وساعة بيخشى نار الحب[/poem]




سلامتك يا عندليب ..وبعد الشر عليك 
واسمحلى ياعندليب اقول تسلم ايديك

----------


## pussycat

صباحكوا عندليب راجع ............................ يحب ويعشق من جديد

يقول للـــــــحزن سلام.............................. ويعيش أنسان سعيد

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب مجبور=على الفرقة  و مش بإيديه
 ولو بينّا بلاد و بحور=تمللي الصورة .. جوّه عنيه[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الحب والود والهنا
> صباح الاخوة والمودة والرضا
> الف سلامة عليك ياعندليب من التعب والحيرة
> يارب دائما معانا
> ومجمعنا
> فى الفرح والضيق وحتى فى التعب
> أتمنى للجميع يوم سعيد
> صباحكم ارق من الورد



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا بنت الشهريار مسّي =علينا مرتين في اليوم
يروح الداء ولا يقسّي =وجعنا... ويواتينا النوم[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> سلامتك يا عندليب ..وبعد الشر عليك 
> واسمحلى ياعندليب اقول تسلم ايديك


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا رقّة قولك السلسال =يا حرف بينطق الطيب
دا انا لو جبت ميت عسال =حلاوتك زين ما تتعيب[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحكوا عندليب راجع ............................ يحب ويعشق من جديد
> يقول للـــــــحزن سلام.............................. ويعيش أنسان سعيد


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب عواد =لطبع الحب... أجمل قيد
في كل مواقفه كان صياد =لحد الحب... كان الصيد[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب مجبور=على الفرقة  و مش بإيديه
>  ولو بينّا بلاد و بحور=تمللي الصورة .. جوّه عنيه[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح غيم بهمّ البين =صباح يبكي مصايرنا
صباح يسأل: حبيبي فين؟ =ويلقاه بين دموع عيننا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب يجمع=زهور الورد ويّا الفل
سألته: إنت ليه بتطمع؟ =فقال لي: نفسي اشم الكل.[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب... سابح = في بحر الشوق مع الذكرى
يرفرف.. و البعاد طارح= أمل .. يبقى المعاد بكرا[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب يجمع=زهور الورد ويّا الفل
> سألته: إنت ليه بتطمع؟ =فقال لي: نفسي اشم الكل.[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك .. عندليب بستان=يميل  عالورد .. و يشمّه
يغنّي بأعذب الألحان=و فنّه .. بيجري في دمّه[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب غنّى=ولاقى تانى أحبابه
بيحلم تانى .. ويتمنّى=يشوف الفرح على بابه[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب غنّى=ولاقى تانى أحبابه
> بيحلم تانى .. ويتمنّى=يشوف الفرح على بابه[/poem]
> 
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك .. عندليب صبّح = و بالإحساس ..نسج غنوة
سمعته .. و قمت أتطوّح=بنغْمة  من الفرح .. حلوة[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب... سابح = في بحر الشوق مع الذكرى
> يرفرف.. و البعاد طارح= أمل .. يبقى المعاد بكرا[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب دندن =بغنوة ع البعاد والبين
بلحن حروفه بتحزن =ومعنى الكلمة بكّى العين[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحك .. عندليب بستان=يميل  عالورد .. و يشمّه
> يغنّي بأعذب الألحان=و فنّه .. بيجري في دمّه[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب زهّر =ورَش عطوره حوالينا
يا رب ف يوم ما يتأخر =ويحفظ رقته علينا[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب غنّى=ولاقى تانى أحبابه
> بيحلم تانى .. ويتمنّى=يشوف الفرح على بابه[/poem]
> 
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب مدهوش =لا هو انت امتى كنت بعيد؟
دا صاحبك... من غيرك مالهوش =غير الذكرى وهو وحيد.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب غنّى=ولاقى تانى أحبابه
> بيحلم تانى .. ويتمنّى=يشوف الفرح على بابه[/poem]
> 
> خالص تحياتى،،،






> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءك .. عندليب صبّح = و بالإحساس ..نسج غنوة
> سمعته .. و قمت أتطوّح=بنغْمة  من الفرح .. حلوة[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب قال لي =أراجع تاني أوراقي
دا كان واحد وعامل لي =حالة إرهاب... بقوا ثنائي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب مخه في التفكير =في أحوال تجري محتومة
نابليون ليه خسر في ابوقير؟ =ونيرون... ليه عشق روما؟[/poem]

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="1 50"]*مساكم عندليب بيهل
 
وبيقول يامساء الفل
 
على اجمل عيون بتطل
 
مساكم ورد ويا الفل

 
*[/frame]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="1 50"]*مساكم عندليب بيهل
>  
> وبيقول يامساء الفل
>  
> على اجمل عيون بتطل
>  
> مساكم ورد ويا الفل
>  
> *[/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءنا عندليب مايو =وزهر الفل له مواعيد
يعطر جونا بنايُه =يفرّح روحنا... زي العيد[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب مخه في التفكير =في أحوال تجري محتومة
> نابليون ليه خسر في ابوقير؟ =ونيرون... ليه عشق روما؟[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب .. فكّر=ف ساعة  تعدّي .. و التانية
لا من فكّر .. ولا دبّر=دا كون مزبوط .. على الثانية[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب .. فكّر=ف ساعة  تعدّي .. و التانية
> لا من فكّر .. ولا دبّر=دا كون مزبوط .. على الثانية[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب مشغول =بعيشة نعيشها مالناش يد
وآخرتها... ماحد يطول =غير الذكرى الجميلة بجد[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ....  في البعد=يطول الليل  على السهران
ما بين أحلام  جناين ورد=وبين أغصان  و بين أفنان
و لما يهلّ فجر الجدّ=كأن الليل دا.. عمره ما كان[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب ....  في البعد=يطول الليل  على السهران
> ما بين أحلام  جناين ورد=وبين أغصان  و بين أفنان
> و لما يهلّ فجر الجدّ=كأن الليل دا.. عمره ما كان[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب ينقش =حِكَم يحكيها نبض حروف
ورغم اللوعة... ما يرمش =ولا يبان... قد إيه ملهوف.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

هذه العندليبية كتبت خصيصا للأخوات والأخوة الذين كنت أصبح عليهم يوميا بالعندليبية وأتلقى منهم أجمل وأرق الردود.

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب نـدمـان =بيطـلـب عـفـو خـلانـه 
دا كان يِشعِر... يقولوا: كمان =يارب يعود لـي مـا كانـوا[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب لبّى=لكلمة ود شاورت له
لا عاد يفرق لا "حا" من "با"=ولا "رُحتلها" من "جيتله".[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب لبّى=لكلمة ود شاورت له
> لا عاد يفرق لا "حا" من "با"=ولا "رُحتلها" من "جيتله".[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب نفّض=غبار البعد من قلبه
بشوق جامح..ما يتروّض=لفجر النور.. على دربه[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هذه العندليبية كتبت خصيصا للأخوات والأخوة الذين كنت أصبح عليهم يوميا بالعندليبية وأتلقى منهم أجمل وأرق الردود.
> 
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبـاح العندليـب نـدمـان =بيطـلـب عـفـو خـلانـه 
> دا كان يِشعِر... يقولوا: كمان =يارب يعود لـي مـا كانـوا[/poem]


صباح الورد والياسمين
على عندليبينا الغالى
 :f2: 
مع صباحه اليومى الجميل
حقيقى افتقدناة بشدة
 :f2: 
عندليبينا الغالى
اسعدتنا عودتك معنا
 :f2: 
يارب دائما معنا 
ومتجمعين بكل ود وخير 
 :f2: 
سلمت يداك
تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب نفّض=غبار البعد من قلبه
> بشوق جامح..ما يتروّض=لفجر النور.. على دربه[/poem]


صباح بنور الفجر
سعدنا بنورة علينا
تجمعنا مرة اخرى
بكلامكم الطيب الجميل
ادام الله علينا الود والاخوة
اتمنى للجميع يوم سعيد طيب
تحياتى اخى العزيز

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب نفّض=غبار البعد من قلبه
> بشوق جامح..ما يتروّض=لفجر النور.. على دربه[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ناسي =حقيقة واضحة للأحباب
لاهو جبار ولا سياسي =فدايما... الاشتياق غلاب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الورد والياسمين
> على عندليبينا الغالى
> 
> مع صباحه اليومى الجميل
> حقيقى افتقدناة بشدة
> 
> عندليبينا الغالى
> اسعدتنا عودتك معنا
> 
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب طاير =بأجمل ورد في الباقة
ووده ع الجميع داير =يا أجمل صحبة ورفاقة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح بنور الفجر
> سعدنا بنورة علينا
> تجمعنا مرة اخرى
> بكلامكم الطيب الجميل
> ادام الله علينا الود والاخوة
> اتمنى للجميع يوم سعيد طيب
> تحياتى اخى العزيز


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب خايف =من الغيرة وم الحاسدين
حماكوا الله، ما هو عارف=قلوبنا قد إيه صافيين.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب رحــال =مابين ما بين الصبر والتزويد 
سألته: "أفلاطـون"  شغـال؟ =فقال: أبدا... دا سي كيوبيـد.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  وانتـوا =تقولوا الحـق علشانـه 
ما اهه امبارح كانت بنته =بتديه قرصة في  ودانـه 
وانا كيوبيد مـا كلمتـه =دي كلمة وبس في لسانه [/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب مدهوش =لا هو انت امتى كنت بعيد؟
> دا صاحبك... من غيرك مالهوش =غير الذكرى وهو وحيد.[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب عمره=مايبقى وحيد مع اصحابه
اشاره منّه بس وبأمره=حيتلموا من تانى أحبابه[/poem]
خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب  وانتـوا =تقولوا الحـق علشانـه 
> ما اهه امبارح كانت بنته =بتديه قرصة في  ودانـه 
> وانا كيوبيد مـا كلمتـه =دي كلمة وبس في لسانه [/poem]



[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب وياه=نقول الحق .. منخافشى
يابنتى باباكى ده يامحلاه=غلب كيوبيد.. ودافنشى
[/poem]

تحياتى ياباشا ... والله معك :Lol2:

----------


## nariman

*يسعد مساكم*

*دايما متألقين ومبدعين*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب لبّى=لكلمة ود شاورت له
> لا عاد يفرق لا "حا" من "با"=ولا "رُحتلها" من "جيتله".[/poem]


[frame="2 80"]صباح الورد ياعندليب 

ياللى  بصفائك زى الحليب 

واشد على ايدك حبيب لحبيب  

واهمس واقولك  اوعى تغيب 

[/frame]

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب  وانتـوا =تقولوا الحـق علشانـه 
> ما اهه امبارح كانت بنته =بتديه قرصة في  ودانـه 
> وانا كيوبيد مـا كلمتـه =دي كلمة وبس في لسانه [/poem]


 
*  صباح العندليب جاى مظلوم

                 وحلفت عليه أقعد واوعاك تقوم

              راح طنش ولا اهتمش

            وقال يظهر عليك محروم


  أستاذى القدير أيمن رشدى
        صباح العندليبيات الرايقه
  واجى أصبح عليكم وانا فايقه
    قبل التعب وحبة الهرب
   الدنيا نور وللكل انا شايفه

               شكرا أستاذى على روعة أهتمامك

                  لك ودى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> [frame="2 80"]صباح الورد ياعندليب 
> 
> ياللى  بصفائك زى الحليب 
> 
> واشد على ايدك حبيب لحبيب  
> 
> واهمس واقولك  اوعى تغيب 
> 
> [/frame]



*       صباح عندليب من بيته جاى هربان

                      يرد هنا عشان ريسه ما يكون زعلان

                 ويندم على رعايته واهتمامه

              ويقول عليه ده واد خربان

  صباح الخير أستاذى اسكندرانى

       يا ابو عندليبية عجبانى

     وشحاريرى شايفانى

   ولما تتقل ايه انا اعمل

  هارجع وأصبح كل يوم من تانى

          تسلم أستاذى على نصايحك الغاليه
           مننحرمش من جمايلك

              لك ودى وتقديرى واحترامى*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*صباح الهنا والسعادة

على اجمل صحبة فى عالمنا

عالم الود والمحبة والأخوة

مررت لأقول

صباحكم أرق من الورد*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب عمره=مايبقى وحيد مع اصحابه
> اشاره منّه بس وبأمره=حيتلموا من تانى أحبابه[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ذوقه =بيحرجنا... ومالوش زيّ
يجينا بهمسة عن شوقه =تنور قلبنا بالضيّ[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب وياه=نقول الحق .. منخافشى
> يابنتى باباكى ده يامحلاه=غلب كيوبيد.. ودافنشى
> [/poem]
> تحياتى ياباشا ... والله معك


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب منفوخ =بمدحك ليه صبح مغرور
فرد كرشه لطنطا وطوخ =وقال: يشهد لنا "ابو نور".[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *يسعد مساكم*
> 
> *دايما متألقين ومبدعين*


*متألقين... ومبدعين!!!... دا شعر ولا... كلام رزين؟
وعندليب...سمع وزقزق... وعمره بيكوا ما يبات حزين؟*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="2 80"]صباح الورد ياعندليب 
> ياللى  بصفائك زى الحليب 
> واشد على ايدك حبيب لحبيب  
> واهمس واقولك  اوعى تغيب 
> [/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جيت حبيب يا اسكندراني =لطف نسمة... وعزّ بحر
عندليب الشوق ناداني =قال: في ضله... حابقى صقر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *       صباح عندليب من بيته جاى هربان
>                       يرد هنا عشان ريسه ما يكون زعلان
>                  ويندم على رعايته واهتمامه
>               ويقول عليه ده واد خربان
>   صباح الخير أستاذى اسكندرانى
>        يا ابو عندليبية عجبانى
>      وشحاريرى شايفانى
>    ولما تتقل ايه انا اعمل
>   هارجع وأصبح كل يوم من تانى
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا شحرورة كلامك صافي =نورتينا وجبتي الخير
عندليبية ودادها يعافي=ويجبر كل جناح للطير.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *  صباح العندليب جاى مظلوم
>                  وحلفت عليه أقعد واوعاك تقوم
>               راح طنش ولا اهتمش
>             وقال يظهر عليك محروم
>   أستاذى القدير أيمن رشدى
>         صباح العندليبيات الرايقه
>   واجى أصبح عليكم وانا فايقه
>     قبل التعب وحبة الهرب
>    الدنيا نور وللكل انا شايفه
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ليكي =يا شحرورة يا زاينانا
كتبتي الكلمة بإيديكي =تدفي الود جوانا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح الهنا والسعادة
> على اجمل صحبة فى عالمنا
> عالم الود والمحبة والأخوة
> مررت لأقول
> صباحكم أرق من الورد*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الفل يا عصابة =يا ريت خللونا في المضمون
دا عندليبنا في الغابة =بصيتكوا راح عمل شمشون.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب هيمان =بصحبة ورد من بلدي 
بيشرب ود م الريـان =يداوي كل آه ف كبدي [/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح  العندليب تِبعد=عن الأوطان خطى دربه
يغني في ليله و يردد=بشوق الدنيا في قلبه[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح  العندليب تِبعد=عن الأوطان خطى دربه
> يغني في ليله و يردد=بشوق الدنيا في قلبه[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب مجبور =على الغربة وليل البعد
وبيداوي جناح مكسور =ونبرة حزن مالهاش حد.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب منفوخ =بمدحك ليه صبح مغرور
> فرد كرشه لطنطا وطوخ =وقال: يشهد لنا "ابو نور".[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب غلّوش=على شهادتى لبنّوته
لكن ملحوقه بقى  معلش=حيجى اليوم نسيّحله[/poem]
 :f2: 
تحيااااتى :Biggrin:

----------


## عزة نفس

*مساكم عندليب طيب ......  بيرمي سلامه ويطبطب

   

ويحمد ربه ويشكر ...... دي صحبه احلى م السكر

   
*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب غلّوش=على شهادتى لبنّوته
> لكن ملحوقه بقى  معلش=حيجى اليوم نسيّحله[/poem]
> 
> تحيااااتى


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب مجدع =ومتعنتر... ولا بيكش
وساعة الجد حيبرطع =مش احسن له... لاياخد دش.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساكم عندليب طيب ......  بيرمي سلامه ويطبطب
>    
> ويحمد ربه ويشكر ...... دي صحبه احلى م السكر
>    
> *


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب طالل =علينا بورد م البستان
بكلمة حلوة بيجامل =وصورة بأجمل الألوان.[/poem]

----------


## اسكندرانى

صباح عندليب غنى للورده موال 
رقص غصنها والورد مال 
وهفهف العطر والعمر طال 
 أه ياعمرى ده البعد عنك محال

----------


## عزة نفس

*[frame="1 60"]صباح العندليب ياسمين

دي جتله رسالة م الغالين

وجه يصبح على الحلوين

دي احلى صحبه جوه العين

وأدي صحبه من البساتين



صباحكم ورد ياغالين[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح عندليب غنى للورده موال 
> رقص غصنها والورد مال 
> وهفهف العطر والعمر طال 
>  أه ياعمرى ده البعد عنك محال



*يا أحلى صحبة... يا راصص للعندليب موال...
زنت الأحبة... والعاشق للبحور ميال...
زيك على قلبنا...
زي النسيم صافي...
والكلمة... شابة... في القلوب تنشال.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="1 60"]صباح العندليب ياسمين
> دي جتله رسالة م الغالين
> وجه يصبح على الحلوين
> دي احلى صحبه جوه العين
> وأدي صحبه من البساتين
> 
> صباحكم ورد ياغالين[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا وردة بالوداد هالّة =صباحك عطر ونسايم
رقينا وقلنا بسم الله =يبارك ذوقك الدايم.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب مجدع =ومتعنتر... ولا بيكش
> وساعة الجد حيبرطع =مش احسن له... لاياخد دش.[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ..سلّم=وعامل فيها سى عنتر
من ورا كتاكيته بيتكلم=وكفاية كدة..كلامى متفسر[/poem]

صباحه ورد :4: 

تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> صباح عندليب غنى للورده موال 
> رقص غصنها والورد مال 
> وهفهف العطر والعمر طال 
>  أه ياعمرى ده البعد عنك محال


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب .. سلْطَن=ومتّعنا ..وغنّى وقال
وبعد ماسمعناه..مش ممكن=نعدى يوم بلا موال[/poem]

تحياتى يا باشا،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *[frame="1 60"]صباح العندليب ياسمين
> 
> دي جتله رسالة م الغالين
> 
> وجه يصبح على الحلوين
> 
> دي احلى صحبه جوه العين
> 
> وأدي صحبه من البساتين
> ...


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحنا عندليب ..جاتنا=بوردة ..مش بكلمة وبس
بنهدلها ارق تحياتنا=فحيّوا معايا عزة نفس[/poem]
صباح شريف،،، :f: 

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]


> * 
> 
>        يا ابو عندليبية عجبانى
> 
>      وشحاريرى شايفانى
> 
>    ولما تتقل ايه انا اعمل
> 
>   هارجع وأصبح كل يوم من تانى
> ...



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

يا ابو الشحارير غنى وقول كمان 

وحشنا صوتك من زمان 

 خليك معانا ومتعنا بالالحان 

سمعنا صوت البلبل بيغنى للكروان

 [/poem]

[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 70"][poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شاعر الرومانسيه  ياطيب  القلب يا جميل 

الاسم حسن  وفى الطبع اصيل 

وحشتنا الشيشه والقرفه والجنزبيل[/poem]

[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]


> *يا أحلى صحبة... يا راصص للعندليب موال...
> زنت الأحبة... والعاشق للبحور ميال...
> زيك على قلبنا...
> زي النسيم صافي...
> والكلمة... شابة... في القلوب تنشال.*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,deeppink,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا عندليب  فاتح لنا قلبه 

مجمع الاحبه هنا جنبه 

دخل قلوب الكل بحبه 

اتربع .. يا بخته.. مين قده [/poem]



[/frame]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

مساء العندليب ..  حاذف=ليالي البعد مـن  عمـره 
و طاير في السما و حالف=يهدهد في اللقا ..  فِكـره [/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> 
> مساء العندليب ..  حاذف=ليالي البعد مـن  عمـره 
> و طاير في السما و حالف=يهدهد في اللقا ..  فِكـره [/poem]



[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب.. مسّا=علينا ولسه الضهر ماادنشى
وشمس الصبح اهى لسه=ياعم اوسيمى لم تمشى[/poem]
تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب ..سلّم=وعامل فيها سى عنتر
> من ورا كتاكيته بيتكلم=وكفاية كدة..كلامى متفسر[/poem]
> صباحه ورد
> تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب حيطير=على عشه قوام لا يصيع
دا شاعر واد رومانسي خطير =لو استقصدنا... أكيد حنضيع.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب .. سلْطَن=ومتّعنا ..وغنّى وقال
> وبعد ماسمعناه..مش ممكن=نعدى يوم بلا موال[/poem]
> تحياتى يا باشا،،،



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب زقزق =وضم بصوته على صوتك
يا ريت أستاذنا يترفق=يقول موال... ولا يفوتك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحنا عندليب ..جاتنا=بوردة ..مش بكلمة وبس
> بنهدلها ارق تحياتنا=فحيّوا معايا عزة نفس[/poem]
> صباح شريف،،،
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك عندليب رقة =وصافي الود والإحساس
يقول اللحن له دقة =تغنّي بفرح كل الناس.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="2 80"]
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا ابو الشحارير غنى وقول كمان 
> وحشنا صوتك من زمان 
>  خليك معانا ومتعنا بالالحان 
> سمعنا صوت البلبل بيغنى للكروان[/poem]
> [/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا ليل العندليب يقلق =حيتنافس مع الشحارير
دي لو شحرورة حتزقزق =فأكرم له... السكوت ويطير.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="2 70"][poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> شاعر الرومانسيه  ياطيب  القلب يا جميل 
> الاسم حسن  وفى الطبع اصيل 
> وحشتنا الشيشه والقرفه والجنزبيل[/poem]
> [/frame]


*يا محيي إخوانك... بحلاوة النية...

وجاملت خلانك... بحروف مصفّية...

لو قلتلك "يا بني"...

فانت مقامك فوق...

"باشا" أقلّه تكون... في العندليبية.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="2 80"]
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,deeppink,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا عندليب  فاتح لنا قلبه 
> مجمع الاحبه هنا جنبه 
> دخل قلوب الكل بحبه 
> اتربع .. يا بخته.. مين قده [/poem]
> 
> [/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سبحانه ربي بالآيات منان =من بطن حوت يهدينا بالعنبر
وهادانا من كتر كرمه كمان =من بحر مالح... عندليب سكر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب ..  حاذف=ليالي البعد مـن  عمـره 
> و طاير في السما و حالف=يهدهد في اللقا ..  فِكـره [/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب قادر =يصبر نفسه... ربي معاه
دا حزن القلب لو صابر =ثواب والرب ما ينساه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب.. مسّا=علينا ولسه الضهر ماادنشى
> وشمس الصبح اهى لسه=ياعم اوسيمى لم تمشى[/poem]
> تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا عم يمسّي... شالله الفجر =كفاية الغربة يابا عليه
لا هو صلى العشا في العصر؟ =سيبه يمسّي... حنخسر إيه؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  نـاوي =يقلل حَبـّة م التدخيـن 
ودا مع إنه كان غـاوي =يغمّس قهوة بالنيكوتين. [/poem]

----------


## Dragon Shadow

كنت أنتظر العندليبيات كل صباح ، ولم أكن أعرف بوجود هذا الموضوع الكنز بالمنتدى ...
لماذا لم يخبرني أحد عن هذا الموضوع الرائع ؟ .... 
شاعرنا الجميل أيمن رشدي ... أسعدتني وأطربتني بحق ....
 :f2: 
صباح العندليب لمــــا 
يحب الصحبة واللمـة
وأيمن رشدي يجمعنا
واحلى كلام يسمعنــا 
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> كنت أنتظر العندليبيات كل صباح ، ولم أكن أعرف بوجود هذا الموضوع الكنز بالمنتدى ...
> لماذا لم يخبرني أحد عن هذا الموضوع الرائع ؟ .... 
> شاعرنا الجميل أيمن رشدي ... أسعدتني وأطربتني بحق ....
> 
> صباح العندليب لمــــا 
> يحب الصحبة واللمـة
> وأيمن رشدي يجمعنا
> واحلى كلام يسمعنــا


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب مختار =حروف بتغني وحديها
وتنطق جملته أنوار =وحيزيد الوداد بيها.[/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

مساكم عندليب مسعود .. حامد لرب العالمين ..

خالق الكون بحدود ..موزون شمال ويمين ..

سبحانه جلَّ علاه ..لعقلنا سواه ..

لكن كتير مننا ..برضو يا ناس مجانين [/frame]..[/frame]


الغالى أيمن رشدى واحشنى يا الغالى حلوه يا الغالى دى ..

حمدلله ع السلامه يابو أجمل بيجامه ..انت صحيت ولا لسه ..

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاى 

ملعوبه

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب.. مسّا=علينا ولسه الضهر ماادنشى
> وشمس الصبح اهى لسه=ياعم اوسيمى لم تمشى[/poem]
> تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب سلطان=و شاعر ...بالرومانسيه
أمسّى الصبح ..مش ندمان=لأن الصبح.. مش ليّه
و اصبّح في العِشا بألوان=إذا جادت  لي .. بهديّة
يا شاعر .. أصلك الإنسان=أخوك  أوقاته ..مش هيّه[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب قادر =يصبر نفسه... ربي معاه
> دا حزن القلب لو صابر =ثواب والرب ما ينساه.[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب اخلاص = و صدق المعنى ف حروفه
هنصبر ليه بقى ..ما خلاص=دا بكرا يجينا.. و نشوفه[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا عم يمسّي... شالله الفجر =كفاية الغربة يابا عليه
> لا هو صلى العشا في العصر؟ =سيبه يمسّي... حنخسر إيه؟[/poem]






> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب سلطان=و شاعر ...بالرومانسيه
> أمسّى الصبح ..مش ندمان=لأن الصبح.. مش ليّه
> و اصبّح في العِشا بألوان=إذا جادت  لي .. بهديّة
> يا شاعر .. أصلك الإنسان=أخوك  أوقاته ..مش هيّه[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب .. والاّ=صباحه .. أهو موافقين
بينا الأوقات.. بتتحلّى=وعلى الحب متفقين[/poem]

تحياتى يا بشوات :good: 
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساكم عندليب مسعود .. حامد لرب العالمين ..
> خالق الكون بحدود ..موزون شمال ويمين ..
> سبحانه جلَّ علاه ..لعقلنا سواه ..
> لكن كتير مننا ..برضو يا ناس مجانين [/frame]..[/frame]
> الغالى أيمن رشدى واحشنى يا الغالى حلوه يا الغالى دى ..
> حمدلله ع السلامه يابو أجمل بيجامه ..انت صحيت ولا لسه ..
> هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاى 
> ملعوبه


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بمساء حلامنتيشي مروق =جالنا أخيرا سيدنا البيه
مش عاجبه اني بانام متزوق =وبيجامتي منقوشة "رييه"
مع إني هيمان متشوق =أسمع يحي حيقول إيه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب سلطان=و شاعر ...بالرومانسيه
> أمسّى الصبح ..مش ندمان=لأن الصبح.. مش ليّه
> و اصبّح في العِشا بألوان=إذا جادت  لي .. بهديّة
> يا شاعر .. أصلك الإنسان=أخوك  أوقاته ..مش هيّه[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك عندليب ملكي =براحته يمسّي لما يحب
ما هوش بحساب ولا بفلكي =يا عمي دا السلام بالقلب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب اخلاص = و صدق المعنى ف حروفه
> هنصبر ليه بقى ..ما خلاص=دا بكرا يجينا.. و نشوفه[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جمعت الصبر في حضنك =وضميته وخدت إيديه
لا هوّ الجرح مش عندك؟ =طب المجروح... يداوي ليه؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب .. والاّ=صباحه .. أهو موافقين
> بينا الأوقات.. بتتحلّى=وعلى الحب متفقين[/poem]
> تحياتى يا بشوات


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نوافق مين يا شاعرنا =دا إحنا نرفع السلامات
دا أوسيمي دا سيدنا =وشيخ العندليبيات
مساؤه هوّ موعدنا =عليه بنظبّط الأوقات
كلامه أصل موردنا =ونسمع له... وإحنا سكات.[/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> بمساء حلامنتيشي مروق =جالنا أخيرا سيدنا البيه
> مش عاجبه اني بانام متزوق =وبيجامتي منقوشة "رييه"
> مع إني هيمان متشوق =أسمع يحي حيقول إيه.[/poem]



القول داقول حضرتك ..يا عندليب رنَّام ..

ياللى الكلام صنعتك ..فى رحلة الايام ..

سبحانه من جمِّلك ..فى الروح وفى المنظر ..

خلاَّك علينا تتيه ..تنظر وتتمنظر ..

أصلك بجد لذيذ..مهما تقوم وتنام ..

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 90"]


> سبحانه من جمِّلك ..فى الروح وفى المنظر ..
> 
> خلاَّك علينا تتيه ..تنظر وتتمنظر ..
> 
> ..


عندليب سبح ربه  خالق الجن والانس 

بديع فى آياته  من كل لون وجنس 

يارب ما تحرمنا ابدا  من حروف البرنس 

[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عندليب طاير فرد فوق الشوق جناح 

لف الدنيا وفى البلاد سواح 

شاف هنا صحبه  وسعاده وافراح 

ضم جناحه وعشش جنبكم ...  يرتاح[/poem]



[/frame]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [frame="2 90"]
> 
> عندليب سبح ربه  خالق الجن والانس 
> 
> بديع فى آياته  من كل لون وجنس 
> 
> يارب ما تحرمنا ابدا  من حروف البرنس 
> 
> [/frame]



قولك يا خلِّى جميل ..سمعنى من تانى ..

بس اوعى لما أميل ..تبعد وتنسانى ..

سبحانه رب الكون ..فى الدنيا جمَّعنا ..

خالق لسان وعيون ..ولحكمته معنى ..

خلاَّنى واد قاهرى..والباشا اسكندرانى ..

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [frame="2 80"]
> 
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> عندليب طاير فرد فوق الشوق جناح 
> 
> لف الدنيا وفى البلاد سواح 
> 
> شاف هنا صحبه  وسعاده وافراح 
> 
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب.. ملاّح=و طاوي الدنيا ف شراعه
لا هو بيتعب .. ولا بيرتاح=يوجّه دفّة ... بدراعه
فرد للشوق معانا جناح=و آه م الشوق ... و أنواعه[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب .. راوي=لسيرة زي سيرة  ابوزيد 
حكم تتغنّى .. في حكـاوي=يجيبها لنا.. بلحن  جديد[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> القول داقول حضرتك ..يا عندليب رنَّام ..
> ياللى الكلام صنعتك ..فى رحلة الايام ..
> سبحانه من جمِّلك ..فى الروح وفى المنظر ..
> خلاَّك علينا تتيه ..تنظر وتتمنظر ..
> أصلك بجد لذيذ..مهما تقوم وتنام ..



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
من بين كنوز الحرف =بترص أحلى كلام
ماتقولشي نحو وصرف =قول: عندليب بسّام.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="2 90"]
> عندليب سبح ربه  خالق الجن والانس 
> بديع فى آياته  من كل لون وجنس 
> يارب ما تحرمنا ابدا  من حروف البرنس 
> [/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا صباح الصحبة حلوة =عندليبها قلب دافي
بين مجاملة بلحن غنوة =أو ببسمة بود صافي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="2 80"]
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> عندليب طاير فرد فوق الشوق جناح 
> لف الدنيا وفى البلاد سواح 
> شاف هنا صحبه  وسعاده وافراح 
> ضم جناحه وعشش جنبكم ...  يرتاح[/poem]
> [/frame]



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عندليب الاسكندراني =ما في زيه ف رقته
شوقي ليه غنّى وناداني =انتظر حين طلعته.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> قولك يا خلِّى جميل ..سمعنى من تانى ..
> بس اوعى لما أميل ..تبعد وتنسانى ..
> سبحانه رب الكون ..فى الدنيا جمَّعنا ..
> خالق لسان وعيون ..ولحكمته معنى ..
> خلاَّنى واد قاهرى..والباشا اسكندرانى ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قول يا يحي دا انت فينا =البرنس وفوقها حبّه
خدنا جنبك... أو لاغينا =دي الملوك.. يلزمها صحبة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب.. ملاّح=و طاوي الدنيا ف شراعه
> لا هو بيتعب .. ولا بيرتاح=يوجّه دفّة ... بدراعه
> فرد للشوق معانا جناح=و آه م الشوق ... و أنواعه[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لفيت غروب وشروق =ورجعت يا شيخنا
عندك بالاقي الذوق =ومعاك... بنبقى احنا
والعندليب  بالشوق=يهديك صفا روحنا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب .. راوي=لسيرة زي سيرة  ابوزيد 
> حكم تتغنّى .. في حكـاوي=يجيبها لنا.. بلحن  جديد[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب لحّن =بناي الرقة أبياته
كلامه يهدّي ويسكّن =لهيب الشوق... وأنّاته.[/poem]

----------


## الشحرورة

*صباح عندليب بيجروا وراه
جاى يتخبى والخوف جواه
هتدارو عليه وتتلفوا كده حواليه
والا هتطلعوا عينيه براه*

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب ليكي =يا شحرورة يا زاينانا
> كتبتي الكلمة بإيديكي =تدفي الود جوانا.[/poem]


 *[frame="2 50"]      صباح العندليب صورة
             وفرحانه معاكو  شحرورة
            والضحكه ماليانى والنغمه سحرانى
             ونفسى فى واحدة بيتفورة [/frame]*

----------


## الشحرورة

> [frame="2 80"]
> 
> 
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> 
> يا ابو الشحارير غنى وقول كمان 
> 
> وحشنا صوتك من زمان 
> 
> ...


 *[frame="2 50"]  صباح عندليب حيران
                 نفسه يغنى كمان وكمان
             بلمسة ود وباقة ورد
          يصبح على القاسى والفرحان[/frame]*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> قول يا يحي دا انت فينا =البرنس وفوقها حبّه
> خدنا جنبك... أو لاغينا =دي الملوك.. يلزمها صحبة.[/poem]



مساكم عندليب بقول ..منين أجيب ناس ..

تعرف ترص القول ..وتناجى بالاحساس ..

قلت الرفيق أيمن ..أبن الكريم رشدى ..

ومحبته دايماً ..فاقت حدود رشدى..

لو ليلى بدره يزول..بلقاه نديم ونَّاس ..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب صحـوه =وخللوه يفوق...  وبالعافيـة 
اهه قام مش بيفـرق اخـوه =من اخته... وتاه عن القافية. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح عندليب بيجروا وراه
> جاى يتخبى والخوف جواه
> هتدارو عليه وتتلفوا كده حواليه
> والا هتطلعوا عينيه براه*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب لامم =حبايبه ف حضنه وجناحه
وبالود النقي راسم =طريق النور وأفراحه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="2 50"]      صباح العندليب صورة
>              وفرحانه معاكو  شحرورة
>             والضحكه ماليانى والنغمه سحرانى
>              ونفسى فى واحدة بيتفورة [/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب تفاريح =بشحرورة تنورنا
مودّتها نقية صحيح =وجودها علاّ مقدارنا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="2 50"]  صباح عندليب حيران
>                  نفسه يغنى كمان وكمان
>              بلمسة ود وباقة ورد
>           يصبح على القاسى والفرحان[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب وزع =تحية لكافة الإخوان
فكل اللي اصطبح... ودع =معاها... كافة الأحزان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساكم عندليب بقول ..منين أجيب ناس ..
> تعرف ترص القول ..وتناجى بالاحساس ..
> قلت الرفيق أيمن ..أبن الكريم رشدى ..
> ومحبته دايماً ..فاقت حدود رشدى..
> لو ليلى بدره يزول..بلقاه نديم ونَّاس ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحنا "برنس" بينسّم =ببدع الكلمة بيناجي
راح اسمع منه، واتعلم =طريقة قول نغم ساجي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  مشلول =بخنجر غدر في  ظهـره 
لو اتكلم ماهوش حايقول =سوى "شكرا" لمن غدره. [/poem]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"][poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا عندليب ياللا نحضن الحلم فينا   

ونرجع من تانى ليالينا

ولو مره توهنا يرجعنا شوقنا

 وبالحب نملى روحنا وعينينا[/poem]


[/frame]

----------


## emerald

مساء الورد ..

 :f2: 

قلت اليوم اجي امسي هنا ..

وكنت حأقول كلام كثير عشان العندليبية الاخيرة ..

بس ما لقيت احسن من كلام استاذ نادر .


يا عندليب ياللا نحضن الحلم فينا 

ونرجـع مـن تانـى لياليـنـا 

ولو مره توهنا يرجعنـا شوقنـا 

وبالحب نملى روحنـا وعينينـا 


يا رب تتعدل الأحوال .. وتصبح تلاقي كل شئ تمام وعال العال .. ^-^

مساء الورد .

----------


## يحيى زكريا

صباحكم عندليب فرحان ...من سهرة امبارح ..

الصحبه والخلاَّن ..والود كان سارح ..

الضحكه من قلبنا ..صافيه ورايقه بجد ..

الحب ده حبنا ..ياناس يا فُل وورد ..

كان الكلام أفنان ..من كل خير طارح ..




على فكره يا جماعه أنا عاوز لمجموعة نادى المعلمين أنا بحبكم جدا والله العظيم ..بس خلاص

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="2 80"][poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا عندليب ياللا نحضن الحلم فينا   
> ونرجع من تانى ليالينا
> ولو مره توهنا يرجعنا شوقنا
>  وبالحب نملى روحنا وعينينا[/poem][/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحنا عندليب مظبوط =يقول الشعر بالحكمة
وخد بالك دا قول مشروط =بقمة ذوقه في الكلمة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء الورد ..
> 
> قلت اليوم اجي امسي هنا ..
> وكنت حأقول كلام كثير عشان العندليبية الاخيرة ..
> بس ما لقيت احسن من كلام استاذ نادر .
> يا عندليب ياللا نحضن الحلم فينا 
> ونرجـع مـن تانـى لياليـنـا 
> ولو مره توهنا يرجعنـا شوقنـا 
> وبالحب نملى روحنـا وعينينـا 
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحنا عندليب سافر =بيطوي بالأمل مسافات
يداوينا بلسان ذاكر =وينظم أجمل الأبيات.[/poem]

----------


## حسام عمر

اي عندلبيات عما حدث امس حزعل اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> صباحكم عندليب فرحان ...من سهرة امبارح ..
> 
> الصحبه والخلاَّن ..والود كان سارح ..
> 
> الضحكه من قلبنا ..صافيه ورايقه بجد ..
> 
> الحب ده حبنا ..ياناس يا فُل وورد ..
> 
> كان الكلام أفنان ..من كل خير طارح ..
> ...



[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكم عندليب جا يرد=على اجمل صباح وتحية
اللّمه جمالها يفوق الحد=بضحكة وكمان اكله هنيّة
ماتنساناش ف "الطرشى" بجد= يا عم يحى يا زكريا[/poem]

وكل سهرة واحنا متجمعين على الخير،،، :f: 

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحكم عندليب فرحان ...من سهرة امبارح ..
> الصحبه والخلاَّن ..والود كان سارح ..
> الضحكه من قلبنا ..صافيه ورايقه بجد ..
> الحب ده حبنا ..ياناس يا فُل وورد ..
> كان الكلام أفنان ..من كل خير طارح ..
> على فكره يا جماعه أنا عاوز لمجموعة نادى المعلمين أنا بحبكم جدا والله العظيم ..بس خلاص


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا مالي العندليب بهجة =وألحانك لنا بستان
لمست بحرفك المهجة =رسمت لنا الفرح ألوان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب مبـهـور =من الخير اللي جـوا النـاس 
في يوم قال آه... فبات مغمور =بفيض من رقـة  الإحسـاس 
فباشكركـم يـا أهـل النـور =يا وِد ف ضلمتي... نبـراس. [/poem]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]


> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب.. ملاّح=و طاوي الدنيا ف شراعه
> لا هو بيتعب .. ولا بيرتاح=يوجّه دفّة ... بدراعه
> فرد للشوق معانا جناح=و آه م الشوق ... و أنواعه[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
العندليب جاى وعارف حكايتنا

يرويها بحب وتتجمع معاه لمتنا

ويدعى يارب  تكمل سعادتنا 

 نتجمع بالحب  وتتملى بالحبايب حتتنا[/poem]


[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]


> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحكم عندليب جا يرد=على اجمل صباح وتحية
> اللّمه جمالها يفوق الحد= بضحكة وكمان اكله هنيّة
> ماتنساناش ف "الطرشى" بجد= يا عم يحى يا زكريا[/poem]
> 
> وكل سهرة واحنا متجمعين على الخير،،،
> 
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عندليب  جعان لما شم ريحه الطرشى  

عاوز طبق سلطه و سندوتش حوواشى 

ولا صدر ديك رومى وحلة محشى 

وايد ابو على  بالكرم  متبخلشى 

والبرنس منورنا وعنا ميبعدشى [/poem]

[/frame]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]صباحكم عندليب جا يرد=على اجمل صباح وتحية
> اللّمه جمالها يفوق الحد=بضحكة وكمان اكله هنيّة
> ماتنساناش ف "الطرشى" بجد= يا عم يحى يا زكريا[/poem]وكل سهرة واحنا متجمعين على الخير،،،خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وقال شاعر ورومانسي =وهو طبيخه ما حصلشي
لا جن يطوله ولا إنسي =وكملهالنا بالطرشي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> اي عندلبيات عما حدث امس حزعل اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا باشا الأمس ما اتسجل =وصوره أحلا تشكيله
معاك الأكل كان مشكل =وطلنا الطرشي بالتيلة
لكين ان كنت راح تزعل =بلاش إيدك... ما هي تقيلة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="2 80"]
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> العندليب جاى وعارف حكايتنا
> يرويها بحب وتتجمع معاه لمتنا
> ويدعى يارب  تكمل سعادتنا 
>  نتجمع بالحب  وتتملى بالحبايب حتتنا[/poem][/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا اسكندراني يا شط الخير =نهارك بالجمال نور
عليك حتة محبة يغير =لنورها أي ورد احمر.[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح النسمات المعطرة
بالورد والرياحين
ومعاها الأكل والطرشى والتورتة كمان
اللى شميت ريحتهم وانا بكلم البنات فى التليفون
حتى دوقونى من كل الاصناف
من المكرونة والجلاش ومية الطرشى وتورتة الايس كريم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يارب دائما متجمعين بكل خير
صباح العندليب الغالى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="2 80"][poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]عندليب  جعان لما شم ريحه الطرشى  
> عاوز طبق سلطه و سندوتش حوواشى 
> ولا صدر ديك رومى وحلة محشى 
> وايد ابو على  بالكرم  متبخلشى 
> والبرنس منورنا وعنا ميبعدشى [/poem][/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أسكت... أما دي كات أكلة يا بويا =كلنا... حَشينا... امّا اتورمنا
بعد شوية لقينا ياخويا =ولا هضم بينفعنا ف يومنا
تننا ثابتين زي البويا =لما النادي اتقفّل... قمنا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح النسمات المعطرة
> بالورد والرياحين
> ومعاها الأكل والطرشى والتورتة كمان
> اللى شميت ريحتهم وانا بكلم البنات فى التليفون
> حتى دوقونى من كل الاصناف
> من المكرونة والجلاش ومية الطرشى وتورتة الايس كريم
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يارب دائما متجمعين بكل خير
> صباح العندليب الغالى


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أختنا بالنور بهية =بنت سيدنا شهريار
بس باصة في الصينية =ليه وعينك في الخيار؟
سيبك انتي... الصحبة هي =أحلا ما كان ف النهار.[/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحكم عندليب جا يرد=على اجمل صباح وتحية
> اللّمه جمالها يفوق الحد=بضحكة وكمان اكله هنيّة
> ماتنساناش ف "الطرشى" بجد= يا عم يحى يا زكريا[/poem]
> 
> وكل سهرة واحنا متجمعين على الخير،،،
> 
> خالص تحياتى،،،



الطرشى للغاليين يوصل .. لو حتى كانوا فى المريخ ..

إنسان أصيل ومتأصل ..مالكش ابدا فى التلبيخ ..

ماحلاها اكله من إيدك ..يا بختها الست حرمكم ..

طباخ بجد الله يزيدك ..بالسعد يسعد أيامكم ..

بس اوعى مره كده تكسل ..وتجيب لنا جبنه وبطيخ ..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الطرشى للغاليين يوصل .. لو حتى كانوا فى المريخ ..
> إنسان أصيل ومتأصل ..مالكش ابدا فى التلبيخ ..
> ماحلاها اكله من إيدك ..يا بختها الست حرمكم ..
> طباخ بجد الله يزيدك ..بالسعد يسعد أيامكم ..
> بس اوعى مره كده تكسل ..وتجيب لنا جبنه وبطيخ ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا... ابو علي! مايجوزش علِيِهْ =دا ف كرمه شيء مش معقول
لما سألني حايجيب إيه؟= بهدلني امّا قلت له: هات فول.[/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> صباح النسمات المعطرة
> بالورد والرياحين
> ومعاها الأكل والطرشى والتورتة كمان
> اللى شميت ريحتهم وانا بكلم البنات فى التليفون
> حتى دوقونى من كل الاصناف
> من المكرونة والجلاش ومية الطرشى وتورتة الايس كريم
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يارب دائما متجمعين بكل خير
> صباح العندليب الغالى



إنتى اللى نقيتى عليا ..عينك شايفها من التليفون ..

ما اكلت غير بس صينيه ..جلاش وباللحمه معجون ..

معرفش ليه نفسى إتسدت ..ماقدرتش أهبر مكرونه ..

غلطانه أوشا عشان ردت ..خلليتنى جتنى الزربونه ..

من وقتها أغمى عليا ..وعلاجى فخدة عجل حنون ..

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> وقال شاعر ورومانسي =وهو طبيخه ما حصلشي
> لا جن يطوله ولا إنسي =وكملهالنا بالطرشي.[/poem]



[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بالزمة مش احسن مالفتّة؟=كانت حتخلّى القاعدة دمار
واهم حاجة كانت التورته= اللهى يخلّى الشيخ "لابوار"
مانابنى منها يدوب غير حتّه=يارب خلّى بيتكوا عمار[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [frame="2 80"]
> 
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> عندليب  جعان لما شم ريحه الطرشى  
> 
> عاوز طبق سلطه و سندوتش حوواشى 
> 
> ولا صدر ديك رومى وحلة محشى 
> 
> ...



[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياعم اسكندرانى اطلب=تجيك صوانى بس حكايه 
اعملها بس انت وجرّب=واحضر معانا سِهرايه
انا مش بهّجص ولا بخطب=حتى اسأل انت اللى معايا[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> صباح النسمات المعطرة
> بالورد والرياحين
> ومعاها الأكل والطرشى والتورتة كمان
> اللى شميت ريحتهم وانا بكلم البنات فى التليفون
> حتى دوقونى من كل الاصناف
> من المكرونة والجلاش ومية الطرشى وتورتة الايس كريم
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يارب دائما متجمعين بكل خير
> صباح العندليب الغالى



[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب والنق=على جلاشنا وطورشينا
عمّاله بتبص وبتبحلق=وكأنها حتدعى علينا
ماقلنالها تيجى وقالت لاء=يارب تسمح بقى وتجينا[/poem]

اى خدمة يا بيروووو :Biggrin: 

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> الطرشى للغاليين يوصل .. لو حتى كانوا فى المريخ ..
> 
> إنسان أصيل ومتأصل ..مالكش ابدا فى التلبيخ ..
> 
> ماحلاها اكله من إيدك ..يا بختها الست حرمكم ..
> 
> طباخ بجد الله يزيدك ..بالسعد يسعد أيامكم ..
> 
> بس اوعى مره كده تكسل ..وتجيب لنا جبنه وبطيخ ..


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياسلام عليك يااستاذنا=اصيل وكريم من يومك
تملّى كدة بتعلى مقامنا=بقولك.. ومااحلى كلامك
اتمنى واحلم بقى منّا=تلاقينا بنحقق احلامك[/poem]
تحت أمرك يا استاذنا :Biggrin: 

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> لا... ابو علي! مايجوزش علِيِهْ =دا ف كرمه شيء مش معقول
> لما سألني حايجيب إيه؟= بهدلني امّا قلت له: هات فول.[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حبيبى يا عندليب يا فصيح=قلتلنا هاتوا الاكل .. جعان
انا قلت فى الاكل ده حيطيح=لقيته خد لقمه وقال شبعان[/poem]
بس انت كل... :2: 

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> حبيبى يا عندليب يا فصيح=قلتلنا هاتوا الاكل .. جعان
> انا قلت فى الاكل ده حيطيح=لقيته خد لقمه وقال شبعان[/poem]
> بس انت كل...
> 
> خالص تحياتى،،،



يا عم بطَّل شبعان مين ..بسلامته خلَّص ع الليله ..

شغال حبيبى شمال ويمين ..فى هدوء ومن غير هُلَّيله ..

إيده اليمين على شكل جاروف ..إيده الشمال مابترحمشى ..

جانى وقاللى من غير من خوف ...حُط فى بُقِّى يا واد طرشى ..

كشيت فى جلدى يا محترمين .. من خوفى لابقى كعبيله ..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> إنتى اللى نقيتى عليا ..عينك شايفها من التليفون ..
> ما اكلت غير بس صينيه ..جلاش وباللحمه معجون ..
> معرفش ليه نفسى إتسدت ..ماقدرتش أهبر مكرونه ..
> غلطانه أوشا عشان ردت ..خلليتنى جتنى الزربونه ..
> من وقتها أغمى عليا ..وعلاجى فخدة عجل حنون ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هي بعينها كلامك صح =على إيه النق بدون داعي
دا انت يا كبدي عياطك سح =علشان ما هبرتش في دراعي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> بالزمة مش احسن مالفتّة؟=كانت حتخلّى القاعدة دمار
> واهم حاجة كانت التورته= اللهى يخلّى الشيخ "لابوار"
> مانابنى منها يدوب غير حتّه=يارب خلّى بيتكوا عمار[/poem]
> 
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يابني دا إبنك نفسه ما داقشي =غير تنتوفة وانت الباقي
شفتك تاكل تورتة بطرشي =قلت: يجوز دا الأكل الراقي! [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ياعم اسكندرانى اطلب=تجيك صوانى بس حكايه 
> اعملها بس انت وجرّب=واحضر معانا سِهرايه
> انا مش بهّجص ولا بخطب=حتى اسأل انت اللى معايا[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هو يعني اسكندراني =بس يأمر... واحنا طيشة؟
هو حتجيله الصواني=واحنا ناكل إيه؟ دشيشة؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]صباح العندليب والنق=على جلاشنا وطورشينا
> عمّاله بتبص وبتبحلق=وكأنها حتدعى علينا
> ماقلنالها تيجى وقالت لاء=يارب تسمح بقى وتجينا[/poem]اى خدمة يا بيرووووخالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يعني النق أفاد... اسم الله؟ =دي الترابيزة اتمسحت زيرو
هي حتيجي قريب وعلى الله =حد يقرب ناحية "بيرو".[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]ياسلام عليك يااستاذنا=اصيل وكريم من يومك
> تملّى كدة بتعلى مقامنا=بقولك.. ومااحلى كلامك
> اتمنى واحلم بقى منّا=تلاقينا بنحقق احلامك[/poem]
> تحت أمرك يا استاذناخالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قول يا شاعرنا دا يحي برنس =والمدح عليه والله قليّل
ناخد منه الشعر ف درس =ولا نسقف... لما يليّل.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]حبيبى يا عندليب يا فصيح=قلتلنا هاتوا الاكل .. جعان
> انا قلت فى الاكل ده حيطيح=لقيته خد لقمه وقال شبعان[/poem]بس انت كل...خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هو انا بالحق امد صباعي؟ =دي الناس شفطت طبخك شفط
انا مش حاكل أكل جماعي =ابقى اديني نصيبي ف طشط.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يا عم بطَّل شبعان مين ..بسلامته خلَّص ع الليله ..
> شغال حبيبى شمال ويمين ..فى هدوء ومن غير هُلَّيله ..
> إيده اليمين على شكل جاروف ..إيده الشمال مابترحمشى ..
> جانى وقاللى من غير من خوف ...حُط فى بُقِّى يا واد طرشى ..
> كشيت فى جلدى يا محترمين .. من خوفى لابقى كعبيله ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا مفتري... دا انا دقت يادوب =جلاشة جت بصينيتها
والمعكرونة دا شيء مطلوب =تبلعها وتجيب آخرتها.
وعمنا الطرشي المحبوب =فتح لي نفسي... فسديتها.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب  فـاكـر =عضامه شباب، وضهره شديد 
صحي اتمطـع وقـام ناطـر =بقوة... ربع كيلـو  حديـد. [/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يابني دا إبنك نفسه ما داقشي =غير تنتوفة وانت الباقي
> شفتك تاكل تورتة بطرشي =قلت: يجوز دا الأكل الراقي! [/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
طرشى ده اية داانا كنت بَبَلَع=اصل التورتة دى كانت ساقعه
شفتك واقف وكله موسع=وكل ما أأقرب .. تصرخ اوعى[/poem]
الله يسامحك ::(: 

تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> هو يعني اسكندراني =بس يأمر... واحنا طيشة؟
> هو حتجيله الصواني=واحنا ناكل إيه؟ دشيشة؟[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لاء دشيشة ! دى تبقى عيبه= دا انتوا مقامكوا والله عالى
دى المقابله من بعد غيبه=وأحلى صنعه ليك ياغالى[/poem]

أأمر يا استاذى :Smart: 

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> هو انا بالحق امد صباعي؟ =دي الناس شفطت طبخك شفط
> انا مش حاكل أكل جماعي =ابقى اديني نصيبي ف طشط.[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اامر طبعا امرك نافذ=والطشط كمان راح اجيبه معايا
زودلى بس انت الحافز=حته كبيره مالتورتايه[/poem]

 :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبـاح العندليـب  فـاكـر =عضامه شباب، وضهره شديد 
> صحي اتمطـع وقـام ناطـر =بقوة... ربع كيلـو  حديـد. [/poem]



طبعا دا كله من الجلاش ..اللى هبرته يا نور عينى ..

مانت هجمت كما الكبَّاش ..ما فُتْ حتَّه تغذينى ..

صاحى وعامل واد قبضاى ..ترفع حديد وكمان تنطر  ..

والناس بتسأل ليه وازاى ..والباشا ماشى بيتمخطر ..

طب لو حسن فى السهره مجاش ..حتعمل ايه ماتورينى ..

----------


## بنت شهريار

> إنتى اللى نقيتى عليا ..عينك شايفها من التليفون ..
> 
> ما اكلت غير بس صينيه ..جلاش وباللحمه معجون ..
> 
> معرفش ليه نفسى إتسدت ..ماقدرتش أهبر مكرونه ..
> 
> غلطانه أوشا عشان ردت ..خلليتنى جتنى الزربونه ..
> 
> من وقتها أغمى عليا ..وعلاجى فخدة عجل حنون ..


والله يا استاذ يحيى
مكنش عينى بس اللى فى التليفون  :Blink: 
انا كل حواسى كانت معاكم
انا بس سمعت اوشا بتقول مية الطرشى
واميرة قالتلى تورتة الايس كريم
وبوكى تقولى الجلاش والمكرونة
حسيت انه كنت باكل معاكم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وبعدين انا اتصل حضرتك يغمن عليك  :: 
انا اصلا لما اجى ان شاء الله
هنروح القسم مع اللى هيقرب من التربيزة  :Baby2: 

يارب دايما متجمعين بكل خير
مع ود ومحبة واخوة
وضحكة من القلب

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب لامم =حبايبه ف حضنه وجناحه
> وبالود النقي راسم =طريق النور وأفراحه.[/poem]


صباح عندليب طاير

وفارد بالسما جناحه

يغرد حتى لو ثاير

ويضم حبايبه بحنانه

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب تفاريح =بشحرورة تنورنا
> مودّتها نقية صحيح =وجودها علاّ مقدارنا.[/poem]


صباح عندليب مسرور

جاى ف قلبه طاقة نور

ع الكون بيطل وبقلبه يهل

ويقول للكل انا شحرور

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبـاح العندليـب  فـاكـر =عضامه شباب، وضهره شديد 
> صحي اتمطـع وقـام ناطـر =بقوة... ربع كيلـو  حديـد. [/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب .. كمل شيل=حديد ان شالله او فوسفات
ولو كان الوزن قليل=خدلك على الصبح .. سبع بلحات[/poem]


صباحه حديد ياباشا
خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]طرشى ده اية داانا كنت بَبَلَع=اصل التورتة دى كانت ساقعه
> شفتك واقف وكله موسع=وكل ما أأقرب .. تصرخ اوعى[/poem]
> الله يسامحكتحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إحمد ربك إني صرخت =وماجبتش سكين وطبنجة
وانك على آخرتها طلعت =بطنك ما فهاش ضربة سنجة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> لاء دشيشة ! دى تبقى عيبه= دا انتوا مقامكوا والله عالى
> دى المقابله من بعد غيبه=وأحلى صنعه ليك ياغالى[/poem]أأمر يا استاذىخالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
طب ما قلنا صحن فتة =يحي اهه شاهد علينا
خوفي مرة تجيبلي "قتة" =وتداري اللحمة السمينة.[/poem]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*النهاردة تالت يوم اول ما افتح الكمبيوتر و افتح المنتدي اجد رسالة استاذنا ايمن رشدي تصبح علي بصوت العندليب*
*اصبح للمنتدي صوت خاص ........صوت العندليبيات*
*تحياتي استاذي القدير*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> اامر طبعا امرك نافذ=والطشط كمان راح اجيبه معايا
> زودلى بس انت الحافز=حته كبيره مالتورتايه[/poem]خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جيت ع الطشط وقلت انا جاهز؟ =بعد ما طحت وكلت التورتة
على أيتها الحال م الجايز =تبقى ف يوم تلاغيني بحتة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> طبعا دا كله من الجلاش ..اللى هبرته يا نور عينى ..
> مانت هجمت كما الكبَّاش ..ما فُتْ حتَّه تغذينى ..
> صاحى وعامل واد قبضاى ..ترفع حديد وكمان تنطر  ..
> والناس بتسأل ليه وازاى ..والباشا ماشى بيتمخطر ..
> طب لو حسن فى السهره مجاش ..حتعمل ايه ماتورينى ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شكلك مالكش في الطفاسة =طبعا ولا حاقعد دقيقة
فيه رأي إنها وراثة =وناس تقول لا مش حقيقة
بالخبرة في فن الغلاسة= أقدر اقول: خطة دقيقة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ششوالله يا استاذ يحيى
> مكنش عينى بس اللى فى التليفون 
> انا كل حواسى كانت معاكم
> انا بس سمعت اوشا بتقول مية الطرشى
> واميرة قالتلى تورتة الايس كريم
> وبوكى تقولى الجلاش والمكرونة
> حسيت انه كنت باكل معاكم
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وبعدين انا اتصل حضرتك يغمن عليك 
> ...



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شايف ناس بتعدّ علينا =من آخر الدلتا بينقوا
ناقص كنتي يا أبلة تجينا =وتشوطي اللي بيفتح بقه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح عندليب طاير
> وفارد بالسما جناحه
> يغرد حتى لو ثاير
> ويضم حبايبه بحنانه


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب وردي =بلون لحظة غروب ناعم
يسافر في السما ويهدي =نسيم ود القلوب حالم.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح عندليب مسرور
> جاى ف قلبه طاقة نور
> ع الكون بيطل وبقلبه يهل
> ويقول للكل انا شحرور



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هو انا طايل يا ستي؟ =عندليب كنت... وحاكون
خللي الشحرورة انتي =نقرا من شعرك... متون.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]صباحك عندليب .. كمل شيل=حديد ان شالله او فوسفات
> ولو كان الوزن قليل=خدلك على الصبح .. سبع بلحات[/poem]
> صباحه حديد ياباشا
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
احنا آخرنا زبادي وشوربة =أصل السن دا له أحكام
أيها زنقة... وعركة وكَربة =نقضيها بقين وكلام
اوعى لوشك... لاديك ضربة =ماتشوفشي مترين قدام.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب  بيـدوق =في ملح الحزن من  دمعـه 
مابين نار الحنين  والشوق =ينادي ف قلب مش سامعه. [/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب والنق=على جلاشنا وطورشينا
> عمّاله بتبص وبتبحلق=وكأنها حتدعى علينا
> ماقلنالها تيجى وقالت لاء=يارب تسمح بقى وتجينا[/poem]
> 
> اى خدمة يا بيروووو
> 
> خالص تحياتى،،،


مساء العندليب والار
على المكرونة والتورتة والطرشى
اللى من غيرة مناكلشى

انا بس قلت اعطيكم فرصة تاكلوا ياحسن
علشان لما اجى ان شاء الله
الشاطر يقرب للأكل  :: 

عموما انا بعتلك اللستة يا شاعرنا
اظن وصلك المطلوب
تدبيسة ولا احلى تدبيسة
علشان تبقى تقول عليا بنننننننننننننننننننننق
حاش وكلا 
امال الحقد والار والغيظ يبقوا لمين
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نتجمع على خير يارب
 :f2:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب عاتب=على صحبة .. ما تعزمشي 
يا ليل الآكِل الشارب= ف فتّة لحمة .. أو محشي 
و شكله برضه ..مش عاجب!!=سيبولنا بسْ... طبق طرشي[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب إحسـاس=و فيض من شوق في موّاله 
صفا قلبه.. و حبّه أسـاس=خيطـان تغزلهـا  أنوالـه[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء العندليب والار
> على المكرونة والتورتة والطرشى
> اللى من غيرة مناكلشى
> انا بس قلت اعطيكم فرصة تاكلوا ياحسن
> علشان لما اجى ان شاء الله
> الشاطر يقرب للأكل 
> عموما انا بعتلك اللستة يا شاعرنا
> اظن وصلك المطلوب
> تدبيسة ولا احلى تدبيسة
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هو الأر عليكوا جديد؟ =دا انتوا صحيح في النق عصابة
ساعة الأكل... سنانكوا حديد =ساعة الدفع... فلوسكوا هبابة
قال وحمادة وتوتو شديد =فين رواتبنا؟ لاحاشكي لبابا
ردوا بشعر متين ومفيد =أو تقلبوا دفتركوا خرابة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]صباح العندليب عاتب=على صحبة .. ما تعزمشي 
> يا ليل الآكِل الشارب= ف فتّة لحمة .. أو محشي 
> و شكله برضه ..مش عاجب!!=سيبولنا بسْ... طبق طرشي[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا بويا واحنا كنا نطول؟ =ما هو انت في السعودية
ولك حق ان عزمنا تقول: =دا كلة كلام... مراكبية.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]صباح العندليـب إحسـاس=و فيض من شوق في موّاله 
> صفا قلبه.. و حبّه أسـاس=خيطـان تغزلهـا  أنوالـه[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب نقّر =نغم حساس بأبياته
سمعها العندليب صفر =وقال ويا النسيم: هاته.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صـبـاح العندلـيـب أسـمـر =أخد مـن خيرنـا لـون قمحـه 
عـزيـز النـفـس  متغـنـدر =عفيف... واللي جرح... سامحه. [/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب عاتب=على صحبة .. ما تعزمشي 
> يا ليل الآكِل الشارب= ف فتّة لحمة .. أو محشي 
> و شكله برضه ..مش عاجب!!=سيبولنا بسْ... طبق طرشي[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك عندليب قلنا=تعالى شاركنا لمتنا
ولحينا والله وعزمنا=عشان تشاركنا فرحتنا
ولومعرفتش بقى تجلنا=حنبعتلك احنا فتتنا[/poem]
انت تأمر يا استاذنا،،، :Biggrin: 
خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> هو الأر عليكوا جديد؟ =دا انتوا صحيح في النق عصابة
> ساعة الأكل... سنانكوا حديد =ساعة الدفع... فلوسكوا هبابة
> قال وحمادة وتوتو شديد =فين رواتبنا؟ لاحاشكي لبابا
> ردوا بشعر متين ومفيد =أو تقلبوا دفتركوا خرابة.[/poem]


مساء العندليب الجميل
اللى منورنا وممتعنا
حمادة وتوتو
بين القاهرة والعراق واسكندرية وبورسعيد
منين ماتروح هتلاقية
هتاكل هياكل معاك 
هتتجمعوا هتلاقيهم وسطيكوا
عينا ومناخيرنا وودانا وحياتك :D
مع عصابة حمادة وتوتو
مش هتقدر تغمض عينيك 
لماضة وشقاوة وحكمة
والمفاجأة هتلاقيها مع زهراااااااااااااااء
ياعندليبنا الغالى

وحمادة وتوتو  تتحدى العندليب
 :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

مساء العندليب اوقات=بيتمنى يكون عصفور
يغنّى فى ليله بالساعات=ويعشق فى نهاره النور[/poem]


خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> هو الأر عليكوا جديد؟ =دا انتوا صحيح في النق عصابة
> ساعة الأكل... سنانكوا حديد =ساعة الدفع... فلوسكوا هبابة
> قال وحمادة وتوتو شديد =فين رواتبنا؟ لاحاشكي لبابا
> ردوا بشعر متين ومفيد =أو تقلبوا دفتركوا خرابة.[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مين بيقر علينــــا هنـــــــاك = دا إحنا عصابة ملايكة غلاااابة
بعد حمادة مفيش أكــــــــرام=وتوتو لايمكن بعده طيــــــــــــابة
راتب إيه ياأبو راتب إنسى=حدش قالك إن البانك قلب لعصابة؟
طول عمرنا واثقين جامدين =قد اللعبة دي هية يابــــــــــابا؟؟
دا شعر حمادة وتوتو رقيق=بس ساعة الحرب نزيده صلابة  [/poem]


بابا أيمن متتحداش كتير أنا عندي إمتحانات الله يكرمك  ::

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> مع عصابة حمادة وتوتو
> مش هتقدر تغمض عينيك 
> لماضة وشقاوة وحكمة
> والمفاجأ هتلاقيها مع زهراااااااااااااااء
> ياعندليبنا الغالى
> 
> وحمادة وتوتو  تتحدى العندليب


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يعنى جايا تهددينا=وتقوللنا تعالولى بره
والا يعنى بتهّوشينا=بست مى وست زهرا
هو كلامك انتى انتهى=وعامله بس فيها شاعره
والا بشعر بنت اختها=دايما بتتباهى " ال....."[/poem]

والا بلالالاش ::p: 

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يعنى جايا تهددينا=وتقوللنا تعالولى بره
> والا يعنى بتهّوشينا=بست مى وست زهرا
> هو كلامك انتى انتهى=وعامله بس فيها شاعره
> والا بشعر بنت اختها=دايما بتتباهى " ال....."[/poem]
> 
> والا بلالالاش
> 
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إيه ياأبيه مالك متعصب=روق كده بالعقل وقَـــــــرّب
لما أنتم مش قد اللعبة=ليه تدوشوا إحساسنا المُـتعَب؟
وقت الشدة كلنا واحدة=مش بنفرق مين فينا تِضرب
سيب القرعة وبنت أختها =لحسن ياأبيه ما هتلحق تهرب[/poem]


أبيه حسن ماتخليك طيب اومال  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يعنى جايا تهددينا=وتقوللنا تعالولى بره
> والا يعنى بتهّوشينا=بست مى وست زهرا
> هو كلامك انتى انتهى=وعامله بس فيها شاعره
> والا بشعر بنت اختها=دايما بتتباهى " ال....."[/poem]
> 
> والا بلالالاش
> 
> خالص تحياتى،،،


لازم اتباهى طبعا
هو انا ليا الا جمالها اتباهى بيه
اخر عنقودنا معاكم
قايمة بالواجب وزيادة
ولا بنقول ولا بنهدد
زوزو معاكم هتوريكم  :: 

عصابة حمادة وتوتو
تعيش تعيش تعيش 
 :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءك عندليب قلنا=تعالى شاركنا لمتنا
> ولحينا والله وعزمنا=عشان تشاركنا فرحتنا
> ولومعرفتش بقى تجلنا=حنبعتلك احنا فتتنا[/poem]
> انت تأمر يا استاذنا،،،
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قول له يا عم، دا جاي يزنقنا =ويطلعنا علينا الحق
ما هو لو كان بيعبر شوقنا =ووصل هنا... مش حنقول لأ.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء العندليب الجميل
> اللى منورنا وممتعنا
> حمادة وتوتو
> بين القاهرة والعراق واسكندرية وبورسعيد
> منين ماتروح هتلاقية
> هتاكل هياكل معاك 
> هتتجمعوا هتلاقيهم وسطيكوا
> عينا ومناخيرنا وودانا وحياتك :D
> مع عصابة حمادة وتوتو
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مين يا فصيحة اللي حينفعكوا؟ =دا انتوا سنان ما تاكلش بالوظة
حاسبوا كلامنا الاّ حيوجعكوا =واللي حتسكت فيكوا محظوظة
اوعوا لادوسكوا ولا حاسمعكوا =مهما تقولوا ف أيها بوظة.[/poem]

----------


## ندى الايام

صباحه عندليب مكانش فاضى ومشغول علشان مخطوب
لكنه رجع مع عصابته حببته يتخانق ويدافع وممكن يحدف بالطوب

 ::mazika2::  ::mazika2::  ::mazika2::

----------


## عزة نفس

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مين يا فصيحة اللي حينفعكوا؟ =دا انتوا سنان ما تاكلش بالوظة
> حاسبوا كلامنا الاّ حيوجعكوا =واللي حتسكت فيكوا محظوظة
> اوعوا لادوسكوا ولا حاسمعكوا =مهما تقولوا ف أيها بوظة.[/poem]


*[frame="1 60"]مساكم عندليب بيقول كلام يسحر

ضحك القلب عليه و بيكركر

وعلى صحبه عسل سكر



[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]مساء العندليب اوقات=بيتمنى يكون عصفور
> يغنّى فى ليله بالساعات=ويعشق فى نهاره النور[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب فعلا =ما هو من زمرة الشحارير
لكين انت لقاك أحسن =يا أحسن صحبة في العصافير.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> إيه ياأبيه مالك متعصب=روق كده بالعقل وقَـــــــرّب
> لما أنتم مش قد اللعبة=ليه تدوشوا إحساسنا المُـتعَب؟
> وقت الشدة كلنا واحدة=مش بنفرق مين فينا تِضرب
> سيب القرعة وبنت أختها =لحسن ياأبيه ما هتلحق تهرب[/poem]
> 
> 
> أبيه حسن ماتخليك طيب اومال


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ليه كده بس يابنتى يازهره=كنتى بعقلك .. كنتى تمام
سايبه دروس وسايبه مذاكره=هو ده برضه اسمه كلام
جايه تخشى معانا مناوره=من غير هدنه والا استسلام
انا حديكى مهله لبكره=تعقلى كده وتقولى ..سلام[/poem]

يابنتى ارجعى لعقلك ::cop:: 


> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> سيب القرعة وبنت أختها =لحسن ياأبيه ما هتلحق تهرب[/poem]


انا ماقلتش حاجة ... هى اللى قااااااالت"واعترف شاهد من أهلها"

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مين يا فصيحة اللي حينفعكوا؟ =دا انتوا سنان ما تاكلش بالوظة
> حاسبوا كلامنا الاّ حيوجعكوا =واللي حتسكت فيكوا محظوظة
> اوعوا لادوسكوا ولا حاسمعكوا =مهما تقولوا ف أيها بوظة.[/poem]


زوزو الغالية اللى هتنفعنا
ومعانا دودو ومى كمان
وانا وراهم بشجع اهو

كنت لوحدى واعلنت الحرب عليا
اوووووووووووووووووووووووك

ولا هوس ولا دوس
نحن قوة لا يستهان بقى

اتحمل العوصابة بقى يازعيم
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مين بيقر علينــــا هنـــــــاك = دا إحنا عصابة ملايكة غلاااابة
> بعد حمادة مفيش أكــــــــرام=وتوتو لايمكن بعده طيــــــــــــابة
> راتب إيه ياأبو راتب إنسى=حدش قالك إن البانك قلب لعصابة؟
> طول عمرنا واثقين جامدين =قد اللعبة دي هية يابــــــــــابا؟؟
> دا شعر حمادة وتوتو رقيق=بس ساعة الحرب نزيده صلابة  [/poem]بابا أيمن متتحداش كتير أنا عندي إمتحانات الله يكرمك


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياختي اسم الله... "كمنس"... نونو =جاي ينط... يقول: بيب... بيب
جاي لوحدة يا ما احلا عيونه =مش خايف لا حياكله الديب
يمسك قلمه آه يا صغنونُه =يكتب زي أبيه ترهيب
روحي يا بنتي ورا الكومودينو =اهه طولك... والواوا تطيب.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> صباحه عندليب مكانش فاضى ومشغول علشان مخطوب
> لكنه رجع مع عصابته حببته يتخانق ويدافع وممكن يحدف بالطوب


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وانتى ياهانم جاية علينا=بتجمليهم .. وسايبه المطبخ
شكللك كدة راح تكسفينا=وحتخديهم طيخ .. طوخ .. طاااخ[/poem]


روحى يابنتى اتعلميلك وصفتين فى المطبخ
انا نزلتلك واجب كتييييير :GANJA: 

خالص تحيااتى،،، :f2:

----------


## مي مؤمن

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مين يا فصيحة اللي حينفعكوا؟ =دا انتوا سنان ما تاكلش بالوظة
> حاسبوا كلامنا الاّ حيوجعكوا =واللي حتسكت فيكوا محظوظة
> اوعوا لادوسكوا ولا حاسمعكوا =مهما تقولوا ف أيها بوظة.[/poem]



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,deeppink,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="double,6,deeppink" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حتى بابا الي كان بتاع الغلابه             
                       واقف وماسكلنا العصايه 
بس احنا لا يهمنا عصــــــايه             
                     ولا تفرق معانا خرزانه 
لاننا عصـــــابه قـــــوايا                    
                    ستات اه لكن الفعل رجاله[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يعنى جايا تهددينا=وتقوللنا تعالولى بره
> والا يعنى بتهّوشينا=بست مى وست زهرا
> هو كلامك انتى انتهى=وعامله بس فيها شاعره
> والا بشعر بنت اختها=دايما بتتباهى " ال....."[/poem]
> والا بلالالاش
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يابني تاعب ليه في نفسك =دول "عوصابة" مكتكتين
ادعي ليهم بس ربك =يطلعوا سلام مهتدين.[/poem]

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب وزع =تحية لكافة الإخوان
> فكل اللي اصطبح... ودع =معاها... كافة الأحزان.[/poem]



صباح العندليب فى القلب ساكن

يدور ويلف بكل الاماكن

ومعاه قلمه ويا كراسته

وبمطار الحب يكتب وتملى راكن

----------


## الشحرورة

> [frame="2 80"][poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا عندليب ياللا نحضن الحلم فينا   
> 
> ونرجع من تانى ليالينا
> 
> ولو مره توهنا يرجعنا شوقنا
> 
>  وبالحب نملى روحنا وعينينا[/poem]
> 
> [/frame]



*يا عندليب حضنك يدفينا

وجمال صدقك بيشجينا

ومين يا غالى قالك

تطير بقى بود حوالينا*

----------


## الشحرورة

> صباحكم عندليب فرحان ...من سهرة امبارح ..
> 
> الصحبه والخلاَّن ..والود كان سارح ..
> 
> الضحكه من قلبنا ..صافيه ورايقه بجد ..
> 
> الحب ده حبنا ..ياناس يا فُل وورد ..
> 
> كان الكلام أفنان ..من كل خير طارح ..
> ...




صباح العندليب مسطول

من أكله قويه لطبق الفول

شبع واتملى وهيص

اصله شعبى ورُخيص

وسأل هافطر كل يوم معقول ؟؟؟

----------


## زهــــراء

[QUOTE=شاعر الرومانسية;1022618][poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ليه كده بس يابنتى يازهره=كنتى بعقلك .. كنتى تمام
سايبه دروس وسايبه مذاكره=هو ده برضه اسمه كلام
جايه تخشى معانا مناوره=من غير هدنه والا استسلام
انا حديكى مهله لبكره=تعقلى كده وتقولى ..سلام[/poem]

يابنتى ارجعى لعقلك ::cop:: 


> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> سيب القرعة وبنت أختها =لحسن ياأبيه ما هتلحق تهرب[/poem]
> 
> انا ماقلتش حاجة ... هى اللى قااااااالت"واعترف شاهد من أهلها"
> 
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إيه ؟؟مش سامعة كلام إتقال=تهديد ده ولا تنفيس عن حال
مين بيدوس القطر الماشي=فنجرة دي ولا لعب عيال؟
أنا أستسلم؟؟لا لن يمكن=حلمك ياأبيه إنساه دا محااااال[/poem]


أيوة أنا اللي قولت ياأبيه والمعنى في قلب الشاعر زي ماإنت عارف  :: 
قال قولي سلام قال.. ::p:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> إيه ياأبيه مالك متعصب=روق كده بالعقل وقَـــــــرّب
> لما أنتم مش قد اللعبة=ليه تدوشوا إحساسنا المُـتعَب؟
> وقت الشدة كلنا واحدة=مش بنفرق مين فينا تِضرب
> سيب القرعة وبنت أختها =لحسن ياأبيه ما هتلحق تهرب[/poem]أبيه حسن ماتخليك طيب اومال


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إنتي لسه بتكتبي؟ =إنتي لسه شاطرة فاكرة؟
ولا كنتي بتلعبي =وتقوليلنا دي المذاكرة؟
بس باضحك والنبي =وانتي عاملة انك مداقرة
ياختي روحي طبطبي =ضهر قطة، وتبقى شاكرة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> لازم اتباهى طبعا
> هو انا ليا الا جمالها اتباهى بيه
> اخر عنقودنا معاكم
> قايمة بالواجب وزيادة
> ولا بنقول ولا بنهدد
> زوزو معاكم هتوريكم 
> عصابة حمادة وتوتو
> تعيش تعيش تعيش


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إتباهي وماله يا "أوختشي" =افرحي واتباهي علينا
الشعر بتاعكوا دا طرشي =معجون بالـ"ترابتينا".[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحه عندليب مكانش فاضى ومشغول علشان مخطوب
> لكنه رجع مع عصابته حببته يتخانق ويدافع وممكن يحدف بالطوب


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يعني عروسة ومخطوبة =خدي رملاية حاتملا إيديكي
مش تتجدعني ع الطوبة =وانتي الـ"هوف" كفاية عليكي
اعقلي وارجعي للتوبة =حطي سلامتك جوا عينيكي
لحسن أنفيكي ف "كوبا" =وهناك جوّها صعب عليكي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="1 60"]مساكم عندليب بيقول كلام يسحر
> ضحك القلب عليه و بيكركر
> وعلى صحبه عسل سكر
> 
> [/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
والنبي ياختي كلامك زهري =ريحه تودي على الفردوس
قولي لاخواتك يتقوا شري =دا اللي يكح معايا مهروس.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ليه كده بس يابنتى يازهره=كنتى بعقلك .. كنتى تمام
> سايبه دروس وسايبه مذاكره=هو ده برضه اسمه كلام
> جايه تخشى معانا مناوره=من غير هدنه والا استسلام
> انا حديكى مهله لبكره=تعقلى كده وتقولى ..سلام[/poem]يابنتى ارجعى لعقلكانا ماقلتش حاجة ... هى اللى قااااااالت"واعترف شاهد من أهلها"
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أربع أبيات ليه يا صديقي؟ =هم آخرهم كلمة ونص
انت فاكرها عصابة حقيقي؟ =دولا كبيرهم... يلعبوا "طُس".[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> زوزو الغالية اللى هتنفعنا
> ومعانا دودو ومى كمان
> وانا وراهم بشجع اهو
> كنت لوحدى واعلنت الحرب عليا
> اوووووووووووووووووووووووك
> ولا هوس ولا دوس
> نحن قوة لا يستهان بقى
> اتحمل العوصابة بقى يازعيم


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
روحي يا قطة شوفيلك لعبة =ولا اتفرجي ع العصافير
وان خلصتي نامي لك حبة =وبلاش تدوشي حد كبير.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> وانتى ياهانم جاية علينا=بتجمليهم .. وسايبه المطبخ
> شكللك كدة راح تكسفينا=وحتخديهم طيخ .. طوخ .. طاااخ[/poem]روحى يابنتى اتعلميلك وصفتين فى المطبخ
> انا نزلتلك واجب كتيييييرخالص تحيااتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
انت برضه عامل حكاية =والأمور ماتستاهلشي
استريح... قول ورايا =نام يا نونو... نونّا يا"ختشي".[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,deeppink,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="double,6,deeppink" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> حتى بابا الي كان بتاع الغلابه             
>                        واقف وماسكلنا العصايه 
> بس احنا لا يهمنا عصــــــايه             
>                      ولا تفرق معانا خرزانه 
> لاننا عصـــــابه قـــــوايا                    
>                     ستات اه لكن الفعل رجاله[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياختي ولا حامسك عصاية =ولاّ فرع الخيزران
حامسكه لشلة صبايا =لو عطست يقولوا: جان؟
"هِشْ" ليكوا تكون كفاية=نفسي اخففها كمان
دا انتوا أكبركم معايا =حانطرة... بخلّة سنان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب فى القلب ساكن
> يدور ويلف بكل الاماكن
> ومعاه قلمه ويا كراسته
> وبمطار الحب يكتب وتملى راكن


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شحرورة... ونحرورة وقلتي =عندليبية تروق بالي
ألقى ازاي الرد يا بنتي =وانتي كلامك عدّى خيالي؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *يا عندليب حضنك يدفينا
> وجمال صدقك بيشجينا
> ومين يا غالى قالك
> تطير بقى بود حوالينا*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا جمال الحرف امّا ينور =يرسل ود... وبيجيب ود
تشتاقله امّا بييجي معطر =واما يروح... بيسيب لك ورد.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب مسطول
> من أكله قويه لطبق الفول
> شبع واتملى وهيص
> اصله شعبى ورُخيص
> وسأل هافطر كل يوم معقول ؟؟؟


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياختي بأكل الهنا والعافية =طب دا شوية فول ورغيف
بس الحلو الصحبة الصافية =والقلب العمران ونضيف.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[QUOTE=زهــــراء;1022636]


> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ليه كده بس يابنتى يازهره=كنتى بعقلك .. كنتى تمام
> سايبه دروس وسايبه مذاكره=هو ده برضه اسمه كلام
> جايه تخشى معانا مناوره=من غير هدنه والا استسلام
> انا حديكى مهله لبكره=تعقلى كده وتقولى ..سلام[/poem]يابنتى ارجعى لعقلك
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> إيه ؟؟مش سامعة كلام إتقال=تهديد ده ولا تنفيس عن حال
> مين بيدوس القطر الماشي=فنجرة دي ولا لعب عيال؟
> أنا أستسلم؟؟لا لن يمكن=حلمك ياأبيه إنساه دا محااااال[/poem]أيوة أنا اللي قولت ياأبيه والمعنى في قلب الشاعر زي ماإنت عارف 
> قال قولي سلام قال..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مالكوا ومال الـ"حسن" الصارم=دا يقزقزكوا كأنكوا لب
لو رص لكوا بيتين يا هوانم =حتقولوا بس كفاية الضرب
أصله راحمكوا، وربكوا عالم =إنه لو اتمطع.. حايدب
وانتوا مناظر وَحشكوا راسم =تكشيره وفطس ولا قب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وانتهينا منها ليلة =جبنا آخرة "العوصابة"
كات هزيمتهم تقيلة =واحنا... ما اتهزينا يابا.[/poem]

----------


## زهــــراء

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> إنتي لسه بتكتبي؟ =إنتي لسه شاطرة فاكرة؟
> ولا كنتي بتلعبي =وتقوليلنا دي المذاكرة؟
> بس باضحك والنبي =وانتي عاملة انك مداقرة
> ياختي روحي طبطبي =ضهر قطة، وتبقى شاكرة.[/poem]


 



> [poem font="Arial,5,blue,bold,normal"=Ayman Roshdy bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> إتباهي وماله يا "أوختشي"=افرحي واتباهـي  علينـا 
> الشعر بتاعكوا دا  طرشي=معجـون  بال"ترابتينـا". [/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
روّق كده بهداوة يابابا=أصلك بتشتت تركيزي
شوية بترفع فيّ الهمة=وشوية تكسَّر براويزي
قال مش عاجبك شعري,وماله=دا شعرنا جنبك كله ماليزي
إن جيت للحق أنا مخضوضة=أصل الحرب بقت so crazy..
"مش هأستسلم"لسة بأقوللك=إهدى ياعم وتيك إت إيزي[/poem]


وكان هذا آخر ماتوصل إليه الشعر الحديث يابابا أما تتزنق في قافية حطها إنجلش  :Girl (13):  :Girl (13):

----------


## زهــــراء

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> وانتهينا منها ليلة =جبنا آخرة "العوصابة"
> كات هزيمتهم تقيلة =واحنا... ما اتهزينا يابا.[/poem]



مين قال إن إحنا إتهزمنا!..
 هي غنوة والسلام؟؟
ده"العوصابة"لسة صامدة..
أيوة, مش أي كلام.
دا غيابنا كم دقيقة مش بيعني الإنسحاب..
عمرك أنتَ شفت حرب ...
بتنتهي بحرفين كلام؟؟
لسة مشوارنا طويل ..
ولما يغيب ياليل نورك ..
بكرا هنكمل سلام..
ويبقى بينا صوت واحد...
الإنتقام ..الإنتقام .. :Ranting2: 

.....

إيه الشر ده ..معلش القافية بتحكم :2: ..
يلا كفاية كده النهاردة دوخت  :: ...
خالص التحايا لحضرتك بابا أيمن ...
 :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f: 
 :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> وانتهينا منها ليلة =جبنا آخرة "العوصابة"
> كات هزيمتهم تقيلة =واحنا... ما اتهزينا يابا.[/poem]


نحن هنااااااااااااااااااااا يازعيم
دى بس افتكاسة راحت تجيب لنا شوية قنابل من افغانستان
ودودو بتجيب سلاحين اربيجية
وزوزو ماسكة القلم وبتجهز الاسلحة النووية
وانا هنا هنا اهو منورة  :Bicycle:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*صـَبـَاحـَّك عـَنـدلـِيـب*
*ف الـقـَافـيـَّه مـَايـتـزنـقـِّش*
*وصـَبـَاحـُهم الـكـَئـِيـب*
*صـَدقـنـِي مـَايـتـوصـِّفـش*
*بـَس الـزمـن الـعـَجـِيـب*
*خـَلـَى الـخـَايـبـِيـن تـِدش*
*وتـقـُول كـَلام غـَريـب*
*كـَالـعـَاده بـألـف وش*
*مـَايـصـِيـبـش إنـمـَا بـيـخـِيـب*
*وآهـُو كـُلـُه جـنـان ووش*
*لـَخـبـَطـَّه مـن غـِيـر تـَرتـِيـب*
*وكـَمـَان مـَابـيـتـفـهـِّمـش*
*فـَأوعـَى يـهـمـِّك يـَاقـريـب*
*عـُمـر الـراجـِّل مـَايـكـِّش**وأنـَا جـَايـِّز حـَبـَّه أغـِيـب*
*إنـمـَا هـَأرجـَّع مـَاتـخـَافـش*
*ده أكـِيـد ومـَاهـُوش تـَقـريـب*
*أنا زيـَّك مـَابـَألـفـِّش*


*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

صباحكو عندليب
ومساءكم عندليب
ببص لقيت واحد
اسمة علم الدين
بيخبط فى مين
فى عوصابة الحلوين
إيه ياراجل
إنت فاكر إنت مين
روح وحاول 
يالا ذاكر كلمتين
روح وشوفلك حته تانيه
إوعى تيجي الحته ديه
روح فوق يالا ياكوتوموتو
ده حماده ويا توتو
عوصابه للحلوين
ولا تبقى الدنيا دنيا
أو تستحملها ثانيه
لو عنها كانوا غايبين
والعندليب صباحك
والعندليب مساك
فبلاش تاخد براحك
بصراحه ماهيش ناقصاك
وكلامك مش ناقصين
دعاء

----------


## the_chemist

و الله يا جماعة مش لاقي كلام أقوله غير

أن هذه ألذ حرب بين عوصابتين

ربنا يسهل و أشارك

بس محدش يزعل منى لأنى هأكون عميل مزدوج

يعنى بأطبق كلمة حبيبي الغالى عبد الفتاح القُصرى

"هن رحمةٌ لنا"

صباحكو عندليب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> روّق كده بهداوة يابابا=أصلك بتشتت تركيزي
> شوية بترفع فيّ الهمة=وشوية تكسَّر براويزي
> قال مش عاجبك شعري,وماله=دا شعرنا جنبك كله ماليزي
> إن جيت للحق أنا مخضوضة=أصل الحرب بقت so crazy..
> "مش هأستسلم"لسة بأقوللك=إهدى ياعم وتيك إت إيزي[/poem]
> وكان هذا آخر ماتوصل إليه الشعر الحديث يابابا أما تتزنق في قافية حطها إنجلش


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هو انا لسه حاهدّي كمان؟ =أكتر من كدا يبقى سكوت
بس اللغة مافهاش حودان =ولا خلاص... فطس الكتكوت؟
ولا أخش ف شد ودان؟ =واكتب لكوا درس صغنطوط
مستحرم أهرسكوا عشان =أطولكم... اسمه السفروت.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مين قال إن إحنا إتهزمنا!..
>  هي غنوة والسلام؟؟
> ده"العوصابة"لسة صامدة..
> أيوة, مش أي كلام.
> دا غيابنا كم دقيقة مش بيعني الإنسحاب..
> عمرك أنتَ شفت حرب ...
> بتنتهي بحرفين كلام؟؟
> لسة مشوارنا طويل ..
> ولما يغيب ياليل نورك ..
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لأ وفاردة في جناحاتها =الواحد قرب يصدق
إنها مرة ف حياتها =كسرت غير قشر بندق
دي ف كلامها... وف سكاتها =كتكت... انتفش وزعق
شوف ياخويا البنت صوتها =عندليب خايف يزقزق.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> نحن هنااااااااااااااااااااا يازعيم
> دى بس افتكاسة راحت تجيب لنا شوية قنابل من افغانستان
> ودودو بتجيب سلاحين اربيجية
> وزوزو ماسكة القلم وبتجهز الاسلحة النووية
> وانا هنا هنا اهو منورة


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياللي رايح بورسعيد =شوف لأبله "آر بي جيه"
لونه بمبي يكون جديد =أو مفضض "أوكسيديه"
وال"كنابل" يا شديد =هاتها لونها يليق عليه
والنواوية الحديد =من بلح أسود "فيميه"
ياختي روحي هناك بعيد =ألا ادوسك... قلتي إيه؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صـَبـَاحـَّك عـَنـدلـِيـب*
> *ف الـقـَافـيـَّه مـَايـتـزنـقـِّش*
> *وصـَبـَاحـُهم الـكـَئـِيـب*
> *صـَدقـنـِي مـَايـتـوصـِّفـش*
> *بـَس الـزمـن الـعـَجـِيـب*
> *خـَلـَى الـخـَايـبـِيـن تـِدش*
> *وتـقـُول كـَلام غـَريـب*
> *كـَالـعـَاده بـألـف وش*
> *مـَايـصـِيـبـش إنـمـَا بـيـخـِيـب*
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
على إيه كل دا يابا هريتهم =دول قطاقيط أصواتهم فضة
بمجرد ما شافوك خضيتهم =دول يا عصام مش حمل الخضة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحكو عندليب
> ومساءكم عندليب
> ببص لقيت واحد
> اسمة علم الدين
> بيخبط فى مين
> فى عوصابة الحلوين
> إيه ياراجل
> إنت فاكر إنت مين
> روح وحاول 
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
باعباعاوّ... وباعباعوو =زيدنا خوف وركبنا سابت
الحقونا يا ناس ياهو =حوشوا عنّا بنت ثابت
حقة والمثل قالوه =حاجة عن... "أنصاص... وقامت".[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> و الله يا جماعة مش لاقي كلام أقوله غير
> أن هذه ألذ حرب بين عوصابتين
> ربنا يسهل و أشارك
> بس محدش يزعل منى لأنى هأكون عميل مزدوج
> يعنى بأطبق كلمة حبيبي الغالى عبد الفتاح القُصرى
> "هن رحمةٌ لنا"
> صباحكو عندليب


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حرب إيه؟ فين المقاومة؟ =وانت قال إيه مزدوج!
شوف... بلاها كلمة عايمة =وانسى تمشي بالعّوج
أصل ماهيش حكمة دايمة =حد كان فينا اتحوج؟
خلليك انت فردة نايمة =بكرة حايجيك الفرج.[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> حرب إيه؟ فين المقاومة؟ =وانت قال إيه مزدوج!
> شوف... بلاها كلمة عايمة =وانسى تمشي بالعّوج
> أصل ماهيش حكمة دايمة =حد كان فينا اتحوج؟
> خلليك انت فردة نايمة =بكرة حايجيك الفرج.[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="double,4,royalblue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا عمنا الباشا بلاش كلام = لا يودى و لا يجيب يعنى هو بلا لازمة

من يوم جدو آدم و كلامنا من = دى العينة كتير و دايما فيه أزمة

و عمنا جحا ياما قال و نادى= و نصح و مخنا لساه زى الجزمة

و جداتنا نفسهم قالوا لا تمشي = في جوازة و إمشي في الجنازة

و مصدقناش كلامهم و ضحكنا = و كل يوم نجرى و نطلب جوزة

آسف يا بنات مش الشيشة = بس حبكت علشان تمشى مع اللزمة

هييه و أكلنا التفاحة مع جدو = و لسه قال ايه بندور لنا على مزة[/poem]

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*الأخ الفاضل أيمن رشدي*
*الأخوات والإخوه المشاركين في هذا الموضوع الجميل* 
*أظن أنه من الضروري أن أشير إلى أن مداخلتي السابقه* 
*لم تكن تشير إلى أشخاص بعينهم*
*بل هو كلام عام بما يحمله هذا الوصف من معنى*
*فأرجو ألا يكون قد تسبب في ضيق أي شخص*
*وإن كان قد حدث فأرجو قبول إعتذاري*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *الأخ الفاضل أيمن رشدي*
> *الأخوات والإخوه المشاركين في هذا الموضوع الجميل* 
> *أظن أنه من الضروري أن أشير إلى أن مداخلتي السابقه* 
> *لم تكن تشير إلى أشخاص بعينهم*
> *بل هو كلام عام بما يحمله هذا الوصف من معنى*
> *فأرجو ألا يكون قد تسبب في ضيق أي شخص*
> *وإن كان قد حدث فأرجو قبول إعتذاري*
> 
> *أخوك*
> *عصام علم الدين*


   

الأووووووووووووووووووووووووول
يا استاذ ايممممممممممممممممممممممن
شوف عوصابة تانية بقى تقف معاك
استاذ عصام اهو قدم فروض الولاء والطاعة لحمادة وتوتو
اى اعتذار هنا هناخدة لينا وفى صفنا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يخصنا ميخصناش هو تبعنا
لينا مش لينا هناخدة

استاذ عصام 
اهلا بك فى جانب عصابة حمادة وتوتو
هات الأربجية واقف ضد الاعداء معانا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اسعدنا تواجدك معنا استاذ عصام
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباحكو عندليب
> ومساءكم عندليب
> ببص لقيت واحد
> اسمة علم الدين
> بيخبط فى مين
> فى عوصابة الحلوين
> إيه ياراجل
> إنت فاكر إنت مين
> روح وحاول 
> ...


هو دا الولااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
ربنا يخليكِ يابنت عمو ثابت
هاتى المدفع وتعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> و الله يا جماعة مش لاقي كلام أقوله غير
> 
> أن هذه ألذ حرب بين عوصابتين
> 
> ربنا يسهل و أشارك
> 
> بس محدش يزعل منى لأنى هأكون عميل مزدوج
> 
> يعنى بأطبق كلمة حبيبي الغالى عبد الفتاح القُصرى
> ...


الثاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى
والله يا استاذ ايمن صعبان عليا
عوصاااااااااابتك باعوووووووووووووك  :Baby2: 

مين هنقول الثااااااااااالت  :Blink:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="double,4,royalblue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا عمنا الباشا بلاش كلام = لا يودى و لا يجيب يعنى هو بلا لازمة
> من يوم جدو آدم و كلامنا من = دى العينة كتير و دايما فيه أزمة
> و عمنا جحا ياما قال و نادى= و نصح و مخنا لساه زى الجزمة
> و جداتنا نفسهم قالوا لا تمشي = في جوازة و إمشي في الجنازة
> و مصدقناش كلامهم و ضحكنا = و كل يوم نجرى و نطلب جوزة
> آسف يا بنات مش الشيشة = بس حبكت علشان تمشى مع اللزمة
> هييه و أكلنا التفاحة مع جدو = و لسه قال ايه بندور لنا على مزة[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جًرّ ف ناعم وارضى بحالك =شكلك بتأمن لغداك
ما هو خوف الستات ان جالك =حايخلليك بتبص وراك
اركن ع الجنب هنيّا لك =بكرة حيرموك م الشباك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الأووووووووووووووووووووووووول
> يا استاذ ايممممممممممممممممممممممن
> شوف عوصابة تانية بقى تقف معاك
> استاذ عصام اهو قدم فروض الولاء والطاعة لحمادة وتوتو
> اى اعتذار هنا هناخدة لينا وفى صفنا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يخصنا ميخصناش هو تبعنا
> لينا مش لينا هناخدة
> استاذ عصام 
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ثلّم يا ثلام ثلّم =ننوثة بتتحلّم
وتقول لك ثُحاباتنا =لاح ييكوا ونتلملم
حانذيد كل ثوية =ونقف لك ونبلّم
ونعيط... من غيذنا =وحنثرخ... وحنلطم
يوم ما نلاقي لثاننا =بلاحتنا حنتكلم.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هو دا الولااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
> ربنا يخليكِ يابنت عمو ثابت
> هاتى المدفع وتعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
افرحي ياختي ولمي اخواتك =خلليني ادهس فيكوا جماعة
دا انتوا ان زيدتوا ميتين وحياتك =راح امشيكوا زي الساعة.[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ثلّم يا ثلام ثلّم =ننوثة بتتحلّم
> وتقول لك ثُحاباتنا =لاح ييكوا ونتلملم
> حانذيد كل ثوية =ونقف لك ونبلّم
> ونعيط... من غيذنا =وحنثرخ... وحنلطم
> يوم ما نلاقي لثاننا =بلاحتنا حنتكلم.[/poem]




حلوين خالث مالث بالث
حد معاكم هنا فى جمالنا 
 :Baby2:  :Baby:  :Baby2:  :Baby: 

 ولثانا موجووووووووووووووووووود 
مث تقلق خااااااااااااااااااااالث
 :Baby:  :Baby: 
احنا بس خفنا تتخضوا
قلنا نتكلم بهدوء
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

السام 9 يابنات  ::xx::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عيني على اللي بتفرح لما =بتزيد واحد كان من عندي
ياختي ما هياش كتر اللمة =شدي يا "أوختشي" ف حيلك شدي
او تعملي في النَص "مرمة" =دا انتي نسختي لأنور وجدي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> حلوين خالث مالث بالث
> حد معاكم هنا فى جمالنا 
> 
> ولثانا موجووووووووووووووووووود 
> مث تقلق خااااااااااااااااااااالث
> 
> احنا بس خفنا تتخضوا
> قلنا نتكلم بهدوء
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> السام 9 يابنات


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بقى دي "عوصابة"؟ ولاّ فيران؟ =اللي ماليكم كلمة تفرقع
باكتب ليكم... وانا سرحان =وامّا اقراكم... والله باكركع.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا بتفرج أهو من ساعه=سايبك تدى الناس دى دروس
لوتحتاجنى .. بالولاعه=حيطروا ولا اجدعها ناموس
او حنشيل وش البلاعه=كله حيجرى من غير ماتدوس[/poem]
تحياتى يا بنانيت :GANJA:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> بقى دي "عوصابة"؟ ولاّ فيران؟ =اللي ماليكم كلمة تفرقع
> باكتب ليكم... وانا سرحان =وامّا اقراكم... والله باكركع.[/poem]


مش كل اللى يقدر يخليك تكركع يافندم
مفيش غير عصابة حمادة وتوتو فقط
اللماضة والشقاوة لها ناسها

ناس تقول الشعر ولا تضحكشى
وناس تقول القافية  وناس متقدرشى
مع عصابة حمادة وتوتو
مش هتقدر تغمض عينيك
من الصدمات  ::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> أنا بتفرج أهو من ساعه=سايبك تدى الناس دى دروس
> لوتحتاجنى .. بالولاعه=حيطروا ولا اجدعها ناموس
> او حنشيل وش البلاعه=كله حيجرى من غير ماتدوس[/poem]
> تحياتى يا بنانيت


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يابا ماهماش حمل الولعة = دول من زبدة دماغ ودراع
بيعيطوا والناس مش سامعة =مش أنصاص بقى... دولا ارباع.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مش كل اللى يقدر يخليك تكركع يافندم
> مفيش غير عصابة حمادة وتوتو فقط
> اللماضة والشقاوة لها ناسها
> ناس تقول الشعر ولا تضحكشى
> وناس تقول القافية  وناس متقدرشى
> مع عصابة حمادة وتوتو
> مش هتقدر تغمض عينيك
> من الصدمات


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
روحي العبي في الميه يا شاطرة =مالكوا ومال الشعر فصيح؟
ولا اعملي إنك مش فاكرة =إيه الموضوع...واركبي مراجيح.[/poem]

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> صباحكو عندليب
> ومساءكم عندليب
> ببص لقيت واحد
> اسمة علم الدين
> بيخبط فى مين
> فى عوصابة الحلوين
> إيه ياراجل
> إنت فاكر إنت مين
> روح وحاول 
> ...


*بـُص وشـُوف يـَاحـَمـَادَّه*
*وإسـمـَعـِي مـِنـِي يـَاتـُوتـُو*
*مـن غـِيـر رغـي زيـَادَّه*
*مـُوتـُوا بـغـِيـظـكـُم مـُوتـُوا*
*أنـَا راجـِّل مـش عـَادَّه*
*ده أنـَا أجـدَّع كـُوتـُومـُوتـُو*
*عـَايـِّش كـِيـدَّه بـِبـسـَاطـَّه*
*ومـَهـمـَا تـقـُولـِي يـَادودو*
*هـَأفـضـَّل أقـُول بـِقـَلاطـَّه*
*قـَلـمـِي يـَامـحـلـَى ردودو*
*خـِفـِّة دمـُه زيـَادَّه*
*وهـَتـشـتـَاقـِي وجـُوده*
*مـِيـن مـِش عـَاجـبـُه يـَاسـَادَّه؟*
*عـَايـِّز أسـمـَّع صـُوتـُه*
*وأنـَا أخـلـِيـه تـَاتـَا تـَاتـَا*
*يـِعـرف فـِيـنـهـَا حـدودو*
*ده أنـتـُوا عـَصـَابـَّه بـَلاطـَّه*
*وأيـَامـكـُم هـَيـفـُوتـُوا* 

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب رايـح =بيتمطـع اهـه ع المهـل 
حيهري عصابة  تتصايـح =عشان هرسهم شيء سهل. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بـُص وشـُوف يـَاحـَمـَادَّه*
> *وإسـمـَعـِي مـِنـِي يـَاتـُوتـُو*
> *مـن غـِيـر رغـي زيـَادَّه*
> *مـُوتـُوا بـغـِيـظـكـُم مـُوتـُوا*
> *أنـَا راجـِّل مـش عـَادَّه*
> *ده أنـَا أجـدَّع كـُوتـُومـُوتـُو*
> *عـَايـِّش كـِيـدَّه بـِبـسـَاطـَّه*
> *ومـَهـمـَا تـقـُولـِي يـَادودو*
> *هـَأفـضـَّل أقـُول بـِقـَلاطـَّه*
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قول يا عصام، آدينا بنتسلّى =ولو ان ماهماش حمل الجهد
دول في الروج والكحل ما شالله =مالهم هم وشغل الجد؟[/poem]

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


وبما اني ما زلت في الصباح (( بالنسبة الى عالمي ))

حبيت امر هنا واقول ..

صباح الخير يا عنادلة المنتدى .



بارك الله فيكم

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> باعباعاوّ... وباعباعوو =زيدنا خوف وركبنا سابت
> الحقونا يا ناس ياهو =حوشوا عنّا بنت ثابت
> حقة والمثل قالوه =حاجة عن... "أنصاص... وقامت".[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءكم عندليب كبير  =   فاكر بنت ثابت هترد
دى متنساش الكبير   =    اللى علمها الحرف بود
استاذنا ايمن الكبير =    واللى مش عاجبة هنا يرد[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> وبما اني ما زلت في الصباح (( بالنسبة الى عالمي ))
> حبيت امر هنا واقول ..
> صباح الخير يا عنادلة المنتدى .
> 
> بارك الله فيكم


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
النور زاد في العندليبية =بزيارة من أهل المدينة
والنبي خلليكي هنا شوية =دا الفرح ضلل علينا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءكم عندليب كبير  =   فاكر بنت ثابت هترد
> دى متنساش الكبير   =    اللى علمها الحرف بود
> استاذنا ايمن الكبير =    واللى مش عاجبة هنا يرد[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بنت ثابت أحرجتني = طب أروح من ذوقها فين؟
جت في ريحي وسلمتني =راية بيضا ف كلمتين
رقة الحروف كَوِتْني=بتجيب الحروف منين؟
ف المجاملة نطقتني:=ذوقك... النصر المبين.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبـاح العندليـب رايـح =بيتمطـع اهـه ع المهـل 
> حيهري عصابة  تتصايـح =عشان هرسهم شيء سهل. [/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب لسّاه=شاغل نفسه بحماده وتوته
ده حتى الاسم يامحلاه=ينفع يكون اسم حدوته[/poem]

مساء شريف استاذى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءكم عندليب كبير  =   فاكر بنت ثابت هترد
> دى متنساش الكبير   =    اللى علمها الحرف بود
> استاذنا ايمن الكبير =    واللى مش عاجبة هنا يرد[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وادى واحدة بتراعى العشرة=عارفه الحق وحافظه الود
يلا بقى حنذيع النشرة=مين حيقول سلّمنا بجد؟؟؟[/poem]

تمام ... تم السيطرة على الامور يا استاذنا :Afro: 

تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## مي مؤمن

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ياختي ولا حامسك عصاية =ولاّ فرع الخيزران
> حامسكه لشلة صبايا =لو عطست يقولوا: جان؟
> "هِشْ" ليكوا تكون كفاية=نفسي اخففها كمان
> دا انتوا أكبركم معايا =حانطرة... بخلّة سنان.[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما بـــــــــلاش يا عمـــــــو = نـــــــتكــــــــلم عن الســــــــنان
لتصحى من النوم تلاقيه تشال = وتقول ياريت الي جرى ما كان
وتصــــــــــبــــح هتمـــــــــــان = وتعـــــــجز قـــــبل الاوان
وساعــــــتها لا هينفــع فيها بكى = ولا تقـــــول انا ندمـــان [/poem]

----------


## الشحرورة

صباحك عندليب من غير عصبيه

ليه ترجعونا لأيامنا الشقيه

ولذيذه المناكفه لكن بشوية حنيه

ليه بس نقسمها فريقين

وتغنوا تحيا العنصريه

مع اننا نونات بنفهم فالمداديه

ولا نعرف ايه معنى كلمة نكديه

خايفه اقلب ع الوش التانى

وحزبكم يندم ويقول اه يانى

ويتمنى بمره حنانى

ويا خوفى م المدعو جنانى

بيخلنى ف لحظه قويه

ولا اجدع شحرورة مفتريه

و شاطرة انا من كرموز الاسكندرانية

و معاكم يا نونات ولا تخافوا من الراءات

شحرورة لبست طقم العنديه



لك ودى واحترامى

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ثلّم يا ثلام ثلّم =ننوثة بتتحلّم
> وتقول لك ثُحاباتنا =لاح ييكوا ونتلملم
> حانذيد كل ثوية =ونقف لك ونبلّم
> ونعيط... من غيذنا =وحنثرخ... وحنلطم
> يوم ما نلاقي لثاننا =بلاحتنا حنتكلم.[/poem]



*      يا قهلا يا قهلا مين معانا بيتكلم
                       وف حروفه عماله بيلملم
                   تعالى معانا  لفن الروعه هتتعلم
               لسانك يعوج تقول بأتلم
             الرحمه خلاص ولت يا معلم
           وسلملى بقى ع التورماى
        وأسألهلنا رايح والا جاى
        ياللا باى باى باى

                لك ودى واحترامى

*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*صـَبـَاحـكـُم عـَنـدلـِيـب جـَدعـنـَّه*
*وورد وفـُل ع الأحـبـَاب*
*عـَلـى الـراءات وع الـنـَونـَنـه*
*خـَلاص تـَانـِي رجـعـنـَا صـحـَاب*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحك عندليب من غير عصبيه
> ليه ترجعونا لأيامنا الشقيه
> ولذيذه المناكفه لكن بشوية حنيه
> ليه بس نقسمها فريقين
> وتغنوا تحيا العنصريه
> مع اننا نونات بنفهم فالمداديه
> ولا نعرف ايه معنى كلمة نكديه
> خايفه اقلب ع الوش التانى
> وحزبكم يندم ويقول اه يانى
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الشحرورة اعرفها زمان =ولا فيها عند ولا جنونية
حافظة الود وصاينة عشان =بابا بيبعت عندليبية
ولاّ جزائي يا بنتي كمان =تقفي ف وشي ف عركتي دية؟
خاطرك غالي... فقولي كمان =بيّني حفظ جميلك ليا
لو ودي عندك بقى هان؟ =ودك عندي حيطمر في
المرة دي سامحت عشان =عشمي في الاسكندرانية.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ما بـــــــــلاش يا عمـــــــو = نـــــــتكــــــــلم عن الســــــــنان
> لتصحى من النوم تلاقيه تشال = وتقول ياريت الي جرى ما كان
> وتصــــــــــبــــح هتمـــــــــــان = وتعـــــــجز قـــــبل الاوان
> وساعــــــتها لا هينفــع فيها بكى = ولا تقـــــول انا ندمـــان


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عيرتني بالشيب وهو وقار =والسنان أصلا أكلها الفار
حاسبي م الوحش المهتّم =طول سلاحه... لسانه... بالأمتار
دا انتوا يا "عصابة" تضحك =اطلبوا الرحمة... يا تعملوا زار
حتى في التهديد خفاف الدم =تبقى آخرتكوا معايا... فرار
والنبي تقولي ف وعيدك=حاجة رعب بجد... مش بهزار.[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءكم عندليب كبير  =   فاكر بنت ثابت هترد
> دى متنساش الكبير   =    اللى علمها الحرف بود
> استاذنا ايمن الكبير =    واللى مش عاجبة هنا يرد[/poem]


انا هرررررررررررررررررررررررد يا هانم
خليكى انتى مع الحروف
وبكرة ان شاء الله
هنلاقيكى يادوب مع خروف  :: 

خليكى بس شاااااااااااااااااااااااااهدة على نفسك
خياااااااااااااااااااانة
ونحن لا نقبل الخووووووووووووووووووووووووونة  :Poster Stupid:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> وادى واحدة بتراعى العشرة=عارفه الحق وحافظه الود
> يلا بقى حنذيع النشرة=مين حيقول سلّمنا بجد؟؟؟[/poem]
> 
> تمام ... تم السيطرة على الامور يا استاذنا
> 
> تحياتى،،،


الأيام بيننا ياشاعرنا
 :3:   :3:   :3:   :3:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> انا هرررررررررررررررررررررررد يا هانم
> خليكى انتى مع الحروف
> وبكرة ان شاء الله
> هنلاقيكى يادوب مع خروف 
> خليكى بس شاااااااااااااااااااااااااهدة على نفسك
> خياااااااااااااااااااانة
> ونحن لا نقبل الخووووووووووووووووووووووووونة


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللي حيقرب ل"دودو" =حاربطه ف جذع النخيل 
أو حاورّم له خدوده =واسلقة ف مية غسيل
كله يلتزم حدوده = دا احنا حافظين الجميل.[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباحك عندليب من غير عصبيه
> 
> ليه ترجعونا لأيامنا الشقيه
> 
> ولذيذه المناكفه لكن بشوية حنيه
> 
> ليه بس نقسمها فريقين
> 
> وتغنوا تحيا العنصريه
> ...


   v
ياهلا ياهلا بجميلة النونات
ورفيقة العوصااااااااااااااااااابة الجميلة
اللى قربيا جدا جدا جدا ان شاء الله
هتبقى عضوة رسمييييييييييييييييييية >> والناس اللى باعت تبقى تورينا نفسها  :: 
ربنا يخلى لينا 
اجمل اسكندرانية
واجدع نوناية
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب لسّاه=شاغل نفسه بحماده وتوته
> ده حتى الاسم يامحلاه=ينفع يكون اسم حدوته[/poem]
> مساء شريف استاذى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا "حسن" يا رومانسيكاتي =دا احنا بنقزقز فيشار
دا المزاج يحكم ليلاتي =فرفشة ف آخر النهار.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]وادى واحدة بتراعى العشرة=عارفه الحق وحافظه الود
> يلا بقى حنذيع النشرة=مين حيقول سلّمنا بجد؟؟؟[/poem]تمام ... تم السيطرة على الامور يا استاذناتحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أختنا وعلى راسنا فوق =بنتنا في جفون عينينا
واللي مش عاجبه يدوق =وحسته بصنعة إيدينا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صـَبـَاحـكـُم عـَنـدلـِيـب جـَدعـنـَّه*
> *وورد وفـُل ع الأحـبـَاب*
> *عـَلـى الـراءات وع الـنـَونـَنـه*
> *خـَلاص تـَانـِي رجـعـنـَا صـحـَاب*
> 
> *عصام علم الدين*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عد يا عمي وقول ويايا =واحد... نص... وما خلاص بح
كتاكيت مرة اتغالبوا معايا =من طعامتهم... حنقول: دح.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *      يا قهلا يا قهلا مين معانا بيتكلم
>                        وف حروفه عماله بيلملم
>                    تعالى معانا  لفن الروعه هتتعلم
>                لسانك يعوج تقول بأتلم
>              الرحمه خلاص ولت يا معلم
>            وسلملى بقى ع التورماى
>         وأسألهلنا رايح والا جاى
>         ياللا باى باى باى
>                 لك ودى واحترامى*



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لتاني مرةّ وغلاوتك =توقف كلمة في لساني
أنا ساكت عشان خاطرك =عملتي إيه بقى عشاني؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> v
> ياهلا ياهلا بجميلة النونات
> ورفيقة العوصااااااااااااااااااابة الجميلة
> اللى قربيا جدا جدا جدا ان شاء الله
> هتبقى عضوة رسمييييييييييييييييييية >> والناس اللى باعت تبقى تورينا نفسها 
> ربنا يخلى لينا 
> اجمل اسكندرانية
> واجدع نوناية


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا يا عصابة حرام البنت=تشرب كدا في حوستكوا معاكوا
هو عشان شِعر الست =معقول؛ فتدوخ هنا وياكوا؟
صدرتوها؟ يا ما احلا اللَت؟ =دا بدال ما حتحموها وراكوا؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب حالـف =لا يكسي بالأمل  يومـه 
ويفتح صدره مش خايف =يهني الفجـر بقدومـه. [/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب حالـف =لا يكسي بالأمل  يومـه 
> ويفتح صدره مش خايف =يهني الفجـر بقدومـه. [/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب الذوق=حليم وصدره ساع ملايين
كلام متنقّى لناس بتفوق=رصاص متوصّى للتانيين[/poem]

الا هو محدش جه انهاردة :Gun2: 


خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## يحيى زكريا

مساكم عندليب تعبان ..بقى له يومين عنده تعنيَّه ..

يدعى للواحد الديان .. يزيح الغُمَّه ديَّه ...

راح للطبيب فى الصين ..قال له ف حشايا نار ..

قال الطبيب فيه عين ..من بنت شهريار ..

صايباك بقالها زمان ...القادره المفتريه ..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]مساء العندليب الذوق=حليم وصدره ساع ملايين
> كلام متنقّى لناس بتفوق=رصاص متوصّى للتانيين[/poem]
> الا هو محدش جه انهاردة
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جم يابا واللي فيه =نصيبهم جم خدوه
ألف وخاء ويييه =ع العند اللي اشتروه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساكم عندليب تعبان ..بقى له يومين عنده تعنيَّه ..
> يدعى للواحد الديان .. يزيح الغُمَّه ديَّه ...
> راح للطبيب فى الصين ..قال له ف حشايا نار ..
> قال الطبيب فيه عين ..من بنت شهريار ..
> صايباك بقالها زمان ...القادره المفتريه ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
من يومها وعينها من طبقك =طب كنت اقرا لك ربعين
ولو انها هبشت من سبقك =واسألني... انا واخد صاروخين.[/poem]

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> اللي حيقرب ل"دودو" =حاربطه ف جذع النخيل 
> أو حاورّم له خدوده =واسلقة ف مية غسيل
> كله يلتزم حدوده = دا احنا حافظين الجميل.[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,sandybrown,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك عندليب ياللي =جمعتنا حواليك
ياساكن قلبنا تملي=وشايلنا جوه عنيك
سبحانه ربنا مخلي=زي بابانا حبنا ليك
عاجزين نعبر عملي=ياريته حرفنا يوريك
[/poem]
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> انا هرررررررررررررررررررررررد يا هانم
> خليكى انتى مع الحروف
> وبكرة ان شاء الله
> هنلاقيكى يادوب مع خروف 
> 
> خليكى بس شاااااااااااااااااااااااااهدة على نفسك
> خياااااااااااااااااااانة
> ونحن لا نقبل الخووووووووووووووووووووووووونة


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,sandybrown,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا مش خاينه ولا عمري=أبيع عصابتكو لجل خروف
 أنا معاكوا وده قدري=ومن غيركم أموت م الخوف
فإوعي يابيرو تتغري=وتتخمي في أي حروف
ده أنا عامله بوليس سري=عشان ماألعبش ع المكشوف[/poem]
دعاء

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> وادى واحدة بتراعى العشرة=عارفه الحق وحافظه الود
> يلا بقى حنذيع النشرة=مين حيقول سلّمنا بجد؟؟؟[/poem]
> 
> تمام ... تم السيطرة على الامور يا استاذنا
> 
> تحياتى،،،


مفقود مفقود ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ولدى  ::mm:: 
ورايا يا عوصااااااااااااااااااااابة

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> مساكم عندليب تعبان ..بقى له يومين عنده تعنيَّه ..
> 
> يدعى للواحد الديان .. يزيح الغُمَّه ديَّه ...
> 
> راح للطبيب فى الصين ..قال له ف حشايا نار ..
> 
> قال الطبيب فيه عين ..من بنت شهريار ..
> 
> صايباك بقالها زمان ...القادره المفتريه ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,sandybrown,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هي أكيد الشوكولاته =اللي جابتلك تعنيه
علشان كلتها متشاطه=وماسبتش منها بقيه
فأزاي كيدهو ببساطه=تحسبنا عصابه هفيه
فأسمع رأيي على بلاطه= عين بيرو هي عنيه
مساءك عندليب وبطاطا=دة الاكل المرة الجاية
[/poem]
طبعا فاكر شكولاتة بنت اختى اللى اكلتها فى الميتنج :Dry: 
دعاء

----------


## ندى الايام

مساءكم عندليب يا احلى بنات زى الشربات
منورين ومفرفشين وسهرانين نعمل احلى شغل للعصابات
ايوه كدا صدوا وردوا دا احنا ياما مرينا بأزمات 

ودودو صاحبتنا بسرعة باعتنا ماشى يا دودو بكرا نشوف
واللعب خلاص كدا بقى على المكشوف

----------


## loly_h

*تمام يافندم وحاضرة كفرد اساسى فى العصابة ...




حرب ايه ياغلابـــة   ده انتوا بتواجهوا عصابة

مفترية وقويـــــــة   ولا بتهتم بقـــــــــــرابـــــــة

كِش منك ليه يابابا   قبل ماتنهشكوا الديابــــــــة


*

----------


## مي مؤمن

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> عيرتني بالشيب وهو وقار =والسنان أصلا أكلها الفار
> حاسبي م الوحش المهتّم =طول سلاحه... لسانه... بالأمتار
> دا انتوا يا "عصابة" تضحك =اطلبوا الرحمة... يا تعملوا زار
> حتى في التهديد خفاف الدم =تبقى آخرتكوا معايا... فرار
> والنبي تقولي ف وعيدك=حاجة رعب بجد... مش بهزار.[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
احنا ما بتفرقش معانا =لا لسان ولا اربعين 
لاننا اجمد من عصابة= علاء الدين والاربعين 
فخليك جنب الحيط =واداري اليومين الجيين 
لاخرتك نوديك الصين =وتقعد في بكيين 
تغسل الهدوم =وتجلي المواعيين 

.[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="double,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يارب يا كريم يا قادر يا عظيم = بهداك إهدينا و عقل الحريم

داخلين هنا كده مستعفيين = و فاكرينها سهلة كأنها تعليم

ماسكين مبرد الضوافر =بالعافية و جايين يقولوا هجووم 

و هما يا عينى عليهم = آخرهم يقعدوا بالليل يعدوا النجوم

من حبهم إتدهولنا خلاص = و خلاص كنا قررنا التسليم

لكن هما وجمعياتهم النسوية = المفترية خلانا نعيد التقييم[/poem]

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> مساءكم عندليب يا احلى بنات زى الشربات
> منورين ومفرفشين وسهرانين نعمل احلى شغل للعصابات
> ايوه كدا صدوا وردوا دا احنا ياما مرينا بأزمات 
> 
> ودودو صاحبتنا بسرعة باعتنا ماشى يا دودو بكرا نشوف
> واللعب خلاص كدا بقى على المكشوف


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,sandybrown,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكم عندليب مظلوم = قالوا عليه باع وخان
وهو ميعديش يوم= الا ويفتكر ايام زمان
كانت العوصابه ماتنام = الا وتديله جرعة حنان
ميتنج خاص وقت اللزوم= وتخطيط سرى عمره مابان
كل الدنيا عندى كوم = معاهم بس بحس بأمان[/poem]
 :Baby2:  :Baby2:  :Baby2:  :Baby2:  :Baby2:  :Baby2: :
 دعاء

----------


## الشحرورة

> v
> ياهلا ياهلا بجميلة النونات
> ورفيقة العوصااااااااااااااااااابة الجميلة
> اللى قربيا جدا جدا جدا ان شاء الله
> هتبقى عضوة رسمييييييييييييييييييية >> والناس اللى باعت تبقى تورينا نفسها 
> ربنا يخلى لينا 
> اجمل اسكندرانية
> واجدع نوناية




*اهلا اهلا يا بيرو يا قمر
معقول النونات فى خطر
مين اللى ذاع هالخبر
دى م الراءات أوشاعه
سمعتها وكان بايدى ولاعه
ودلقت شوية جاز
وسمعت موسيقى للجَاز
وقلت ياللا هتولع
يا جماعه

لكِ ودى وصدقى*

----------


## عزة نفس

*[frame="1 70"]

العندليب بيمسي عليكوا ياحضرات

وبيوزع عليكم الوردات

ع الحاضرين والحاضرات

رجالة وشباب واحلى بنات

عصابات اومش عصابات

كل الرؤس عندي متساويات

 وقلبي يميل لأغلى اخوات 

دي صحبة احلى م الشربات

[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,sandybrown,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءك عندليب ياللي =جمعتنا حواليك
> ياساكن قلبنا تملي=وشايلنا جوه عنيك
> سبحانه ربنا مخلي=زي بابانا حبنا ليك
> عاجزين نعبر عملي=ياريته حرفنا يوريك
> [/poem]
> دعاء


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب  ساعي =ما بين الناس بغصن زيتون 
يصون الود ويراعي  =وعمره عشرته ما تهون.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,sandybrown,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> أنا مش خاينه ولا عمري=أبيع عصابتكو لجل خروف
>  أنا معاكوا وده قدري=ومن غيركم أموت م الخوف
> فإوعي يابيرو تتغري=وتتخمي في أي حروف
> ده أنا عامله بوليس سري=عشان ماألعبش ع المكشوف[/poem]
> دعاء


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شفتوا البنت أصيلة ازاي؟ =حافظة الود بجد صحيح
فباعتني بكباية شاي =لعصابة أونطة وتفاريح
استني بقى دورك جاي =حاتشوفي بحق التسويح.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مفقود مفقود ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ولدى 
> ورايا يا عوصااااااااااااااااااااابة


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياختي "كَمالُه" اسم الله حلاوته =فط ونط ولم "حثابته"
برطع بعد ما قال بسلامته ="مفقودٌ" واتدارى ف حيرته
والاقيهم في الآخر سكتوا =خبوا وشوشهم ورا ديل "ستو"
صلوا على اللي حيشفع... دا انتوا =كلمة ونص... وبس خلصتوا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,sandybrown,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> هي أكيد الشوكولاته =اللي جابتلك تعنيه
> علشان كلتها متشاطه=وماسبتش منها بقيه
> فأزاي كيدهو ببساطه=تحسبنا عصابه هفيه
> فأسمع رأيي على بلاطه= عين بيرو هي عنيه
> مساءك عندليب وبطاطا=دة الاكل المرة الجاية
> [/poem]
> طبعا فاكر شكولاتة بنت اختى اللى اكلتها فى الميتنج
> دعاء


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مالك انتي ومال أبيه؟ = دا البرنس حاسبي منه
مين ومين يقدر عليه ؟=دا الزجل يتلقى عنه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساءكم عندليب يا احلى بنات زى الشربات
> منورين ومفرفشين وسهرانين نعمل احلى شغل للعصابات
> ايوه كدا صدوا وردوا دا احنا ياما مرينا بأزمات 
> 
> ودودو صاحبتنا بسرعة باعتنا ماشى يا دودو بكرا نشوف
> واللعب خلاص كدا بقى على المكشوف


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياحلاوة... دي البنت بتعرف =تكتب وحدها... ياه... يا سلام
حاجة تفرّح... حاجة تشرّف =كلها كدا كام يوم قدام
بكرة مسيرها ف يوم تتعرف =إن التأتأة نص كلام.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *تمام يافندم وحاضرة كفرد اساسى فى العصابة ...
> حرب ايه ياغلابـــة   ده انتوا بتواجهوا عصابة
> مفترية وقويـــــــة   ولا بتهتم بقـــــــــــرابـــــــة
> كِش منك ليه يابابا   قبل ماتنهشكوا الديابــــــــة
> 
> *


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إنتي لسة صاحية؟ ولاّ =أسبوعين بتلمّي سطر
وف آخرهم جبتي حلّة =محشي كوسة... بكل فخر
امشي من وشي وعلى الله =تظهري لي ف أي عصر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> احنا ما بتفرقش معانا =لا لسان ولا اربعين 
> لاننا اجمد من عصابة= علاء الدين والاربعين 
> فخليك جنب الحيط =واداري اليومين الجيين 
> لاخرتك نوديك الصين =وتقعد في بكيين 
> تغسل الهدوم =وتجلي المواعيين .[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا حذرتك، وانتي مصرّة =تلغي الباقي ف عداد عمرك
لمِّي هدومك بقى من بكرة =واطفشي كردستان... ودا قدرك.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> مساكم عندليب تعبان ..بقى له يومين عنده تعنيَّه ..
> 
> يدعى للواحد الديان .. يزيح الغُمَّه ديَّه ...
> 
> راح للطبيب فى الصين ..قال له ف حشايا نار ..
> 
> قال الطبيب فيه عين ..من بنت شهريار ..
> 
> صايباك بقالها زمان ...القادره المفتريه ..


[/SIZE]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سلامتك يا رفيق الدرب=من العين ومالحاسدين
حسدوك وانت ياطيب القلب=ماكالش - اسم الله - غير خروفين[/poem]


تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> احنا ما بتفرقش معانا =لا لسان ولا اربعين 
> لاننا اجمد من عصابة= علاء الدين والاربعين 
> فخليك جنب الحيط =واداري اليومين الجيين 
> لاخرتك نوديك الصين =وتقعد في بكيين 
> تغسل الهدوم =وتجلي المواعيين 
> 
> .[/poem]



[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حتى مىّ كمان بتْشْعِر=عينى عينى عالكتابه
قاعده من اسبوع تفكر=جايه تتعلم خطابه
اوعى تمشى مع المقدّر=والا راح أقول لبابا[/poem]


فاهمه يا مااااايو  ::mm:: 
تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="double,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يارب يا كريم يا قادر يا عظيم = بهداك إهدينا و عقل الحريم
> داخلين هنا كده مستعفيين = و فاكرينها سهلة كأنها تعليم
> ماسكين مبرد الضوافر =بالعافية و جايين يقولوا هجووم 
> و هما يا عينى عليهم = آخرهم يقعدوا بالليل يعدوا النجوم
> من حبهم إتدهولنا خلاص = و خلاص كنا قررنا التسليم
> لكن هما وجمعياتهم النسوية = المفترية خلانا نعيد التقييم[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وانت فاكرهم عايزين حبك؟ =طب آدي أفعالهم تتكلم
دول ناويين يسقوك من غلبك =سوا حتحارب أو حتسلم
دور يا بن الناس على صاحبك =واللي يصونك... هو الأدوم.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *تمام يافندم وحاضرة كفرد اساسى فى العصابة ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> حرب ايه ياغلابـــة   ده انتوا بتواجهوا عصابة
> 
> مفترية وقويـــــــة   ولا بتهتم بقـــــــــــرابـــــــة
> 
> ...



[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وادى لولى رخره قالت =بعد ما غمّوا عنيها
جات تجامل ..هوبّا لاقت =الدنيا اتقلبت عليها
حنلاقيها بكره فاقت=وجاية شايلة كفَنَها فإديها[/poem]

لولى.. لا تشربى الدواء
الدواء فيه سم قاااتل :3: 


تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,sandybrown,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحكم عندليب مظلوم = قالوا عليه باع وخان
> وهو ميعديش يوم= الا ويفتكر ايام زمان
> كانت العوصابه ماتنام = الا وتديله جرعة حنان
> ميتنج خاص وقت اللزوم= وتخطيط سرى عمره مابان
> كل الدنيا عندى كوم = معاهم بس بحس بأمان[/poem]
> :
>  دعاء


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
انا ولا حاحكي، ولا حاتكلم =بس راح اسحب كلمة "أهلا"
حق الواحد بقى يتعلم =إن ساعات التطنيش أحسن.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *اهلا اهلا يا بيرو يا قمر
> معقول النونات فى خطر
> مين اللى ذاع هالخبر
> دى م الراءات أوشاعه
> سمعتها وكان بايدى ولاعه
> ودلقت شوية جاز
> وسمعت موسيقى للجَاز
> وقلت ياللا هتولع
> يا جماعه
> لكِ ودى وصدقى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
النونات دايما في عيننا =نعطيهالهم... فص... فص
بس ليهم طبع إنّه =في لسانهم... عاوزة قص.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="1 70"]
> 
> العندليب بيمسي عليكوا ياحضرات
> وبيوزع عليكم الوردات
> 
> ع الحاضرين والحاضرات
> رجالة وشباب واحلى بنات
> عصابات اومش عصابات
> كل الرؤس عندي متساويات
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أحلى حاجة تساوي بيننا =كلنا في الود واحد
كل من شارك هاديلنا =حتة من وده اللي قايد
حتى لو قطّعتوا حيلنا =غصن ود الصحبة مادد.[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> لتاني مرةّ وغلاوتك =توقف كلمة في لساني
> أنا ساكت عشان خاطرك =عملتي إيه بقى عشاني؟[/poem]


 ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
سياسة مفهوووووووووووووووووومة يازعيم  :: 
متحاولشششششششششش  :Mad: 
العوصابة لاتتعدى الحدود ولا الاصول
حرب شررررررررررررريفة

ولناااااااااااااااااااااااااا هناااااااااااااااااااا ووووووووووووووقفة
متحاولش ياباشا  :BRAWA:

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="1 70"]


> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> أحلى حاجة تساوي بيننا =كلنا في الود واحد
> كل من شارك هاديلنا =حتة من وده اللي قايد
> حتى لو قطّعتوا حيلنا =غصن ود الصحبة مادد.[/poem]


انا مش جايه هنا للحرب

ولا للحياد ولاحتى سلب

ده انا جنب الحيطه ماشيه

 وبقول دايما استرها يارب

لان الكل عزيز ع القلب

ومالوش لزمه حرب وكرب

العمليه مش ناقصه الغلب[/frame]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [/SIZE][poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]سلامتك يا رفيق الدرب=من العين ومالحاسدين
> حسدوك وانت ياطيب القلب=ماكالش - اسم الله - غير خروفين[/poem]
> تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
خروفين يا مفتري؟ =دا الراجل قام جعان
كان حيجيب عسكري =يجرك ع اللومان.[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساكم عندليب تعبان ..بقى له يومين عنده تعنيَّه ..
> 
> يدعى للواحد الديان .. يزيح الغُمَّه ديَّه ...
> 
> راح للطبيب فى الصين ..قال له ف حشايا نار ..
> 
> قال الطبيب فيه عين ..من بنت شهريار ..
> 
> صايباك بقالها زمان ...القادره المفتريه ..


قادرة ومفترية وعفية
بس قلبها طيب والله
 :Baby2:  :Baby2:  :Baby2: 

سلامتك من التعنية يافندم
لو بس كنت خليت باقى الطبق
مكنش حصل دا كلة

كان ممكن تحمى نفسك
وتبعتلى طبق على المنتدى
ولا حتى شوية طرشى
دا اصبح حديث المدينة

ثم ان بنت شهريار
مفيش منها مفر
عينها ومناخيرها وودنها
فى كل حتة فى المنتدى


حصن نفسك بقى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> حتى مىّ كمان بتْشْعِر=عينى عينى عالكتابه
> قاعده من اسبوع تفكر=جايه تتعلم خطابه
> اوعى تمشى مع المقدّر=والا راح أقول لبابا[/poem]فاهمه يا مااااايو 
> تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سيبها تشعر... هي فاكرة =إن الشعر... طاخ وطيخ
طب بجد البنت شاطرة =عملت الشربات... فسيخ.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> وادى لولى رخره قالت =بعد ما غمّوا عنيها
> جات تجامل ..هوبّا لاقت =الدنيا اتقلبت عليها
> حنلاقيها بكره فاقت=وجاية شايلة كفَنَها فإديها[/poem]
> لولى.. لا تشربى الدواء
> الدواء فيه سم قاااتل
> تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لأ بقى دي حتى لولي =منتهى وآخر شهامة
بس لو يا ريت قولوا لي =ماشية ليه ف سكة ندامة؟[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> من يومها وعينها من طبقك =طب كنت اقرا لك ربعين
> ولو انها هبشت من سبقك =واسألني... انا واخد صاروخين.[/poem]


صاروخين باللحمة المفرومة
مع حتتين جلاش
ونص تورتاية ايس كريم
ومش عاوزنى اشوف الطبق
دا انا كنت هاخدة للأطفال
مش علشانى 
(( هبقى اتفاهم مع العيال انا ههههههههههههههه  :l:  ))

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> سياسة مفهوووووووووووووووووومة يازعيم 
> متحاولشششششششششش 
> العوصابة لاتتعدى الحدود ولا الاصول
> حرب شررررررررررررريفة
> ولناااااااااااااااااااااااااا هناااااااااااااااااااا ووووووووووووووقفة
> متحاولش ياباشا


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يعجبني السفروت ابو شوشة=يتفلسف ويقول: دي سياسة
وعصابته بالليل معكوشة =والصبح حالتهم محتاسة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="1 70"]انا مش جايه هنا للحرب
> ولا للحياد ولاحتى سلب
> ده انا جنب الحيطه ماشيه
>  وبقول دايما استرها يارب
> لان الكل عزيز ع القلب
> ومالوش لزمه حرب وكرب
> العمليه مش ناقصه الغلب[/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ليه مش عارف ان سمعتك =افتكر صوت الحمام
والضمير يقوللي: أختك =غصن زيتون للوئام
لكن العوصابة عندك =خلليها ترمي السلام؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> قادرة ومفترية وعفية
> بس قلبها طيب والله
> 
> سلامتك من التعنية يافندم
> لو بس كنت خليت باقى الطبق
> مكنش حصل دا كلة
> كان ممكن تحمى نفسك
> وتبعتلى طبق على المنتدى
> ولا حتى شوية طرشى
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
في الأول تقولي له: سلامتك =والآخر تقولي له: اتحصّن؟
بتحييه على إنه أخوكي =ولاّ ضحية أرّ بيطحن؟[/poem]

----------


## bedo_ic

ايه الحاجات الحلوة دى
انا كنت فين من بدرى  ........ ده المواضيع هنا منورة  قوى وناس بتتخانق مع ناس
وانا طبعا بحب اهدى النفوس
تحياتى
بيدووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,sandybrown,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> أنا مش خاينه ولا عمري=أبيع عصابتكو لجل خروف
>  أنا معاكوا وده قدري=ومن غيركم أموت م الخوف
> فإوعي يابيرو تتغري=وتتخمي في أي حروف
> ده أنا عامله بوليس سري=عشان ماألعبش ع المكشوف[/poem]
> دعاء


يا استاااااااااااااااذ أيمن
 ::   ::   ::   :: 
انتوا عندكم مخبرين فى فريقكم  ::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صاروخين باللحمة المفرومة
> مع حتتين جلاش
> ونص تورتاية ايس كريم
> ومش عاوزنى اشوف الطبق
> دا انا كنت هاخدة للأطفال
> مش علشانى 
> (( هبقى اتفاهم مع العيال انا ههههههههههههههه  ))


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أحلى حاجة ان العوصابة =ساكتة وانتي مدياها
افهموها يا غلابة =دا انتوا تسلية ونزاهة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ايه الحاجات الحلوة دى
> انا كنت فين من بدرى  ........ ده المواضيع هنا منورة  قوى وناس بتتخانق مع ناس
> وانا طبعا بحب اهدى النفوس
> تحياتى
> بيدووووووووووووووووووووووو


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يجينا الحلو م الحلوين =نقول: مرحب آنستونا
وبعدين يضربوا إسفين =طب اعمل إيه... ودا أخونا؟[/poem]

----------


## bedo_ic

احلى الناس نشوفهم ونكلمهم     .. ومن مواضيعم ناخد بالنا ونخاف منهم
بس احنا برضه ولا بيهمنا ........... اسكندرانية  ودايما همنا على بعضنا
تحياتى 
بيدووووووووووووو

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يا استاااااااااااااااذ أيمن
>    
> انتوا عندكم مخبرين فى فريقكم


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سيبك يا ست من الكلام دا =ما احناش بتوع رمي الودان
دا انتوا لولاش حبة معانده =سلمتوا أصلا... من زمان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> احلى الناس نشوفهم ونكلمهم     .. ومن مواضيعم ناخد بالنا ونخاف منهم
> بس احنا برضه ولا بيهمنا ........... اسكندرانية  ودايما همنا على بعضنا
> تحياتى 
> بيدووووووووووووو


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
انت حر... تخاف عليهم =ولاّ منهم... دا بمزاجك
بس اللي بيجرى ليهم =أمر مؤسف... خللي بالك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندلـيـب  مـسـروق =آمـال الأمـس... كَلهـا الــوز 
فجاله ملاك، وقـال: مـا  تفـوق =اهه يـوم جـاي... يالـلا  وفِـز 
دا طـول عمـر الأمـل ملحـوق =وان كان ع اللي ضاع... قول:طظ. [/poem]

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الشحرورة اعرفها زمان =ولا فيها عند ولا جنونية
> حافظة الود وصاينة عشان =بابا بيبعت عندليبية
> ولاّ جزائي يا بنتي كمان =تقفي ف وشي ف عركتي دية؟
> خاطرك غالي... فقولي كمان =بيّني حفظ جميلك ليا
> لو ودي عندك بقى هان؟ =ودك عندي حيطمر في
> المرة دي سامحت عشان =عشمي في الاسكندرانية.[/poem]


*اخويا يا ايمن يا رشدى

جميلك عل العين والراس

يا ابو اجمل إحساس

وحروف زى الماس

ولكن معلش اعذرنى

الا النوووووووووونات

 ضعفهم يقهرنى

وقوتهم معاك تسعدنى

ويفوزا فالحرب معاكم

ياراءات والله تهبلنى

اعتذروا وياللا 

وبلاش يا اخويا معاك

تحرجنى

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> عد يا عمي وقول ويايا =واحد... نص... وما خلاص بح
> كتاكيت مرة اتغالبوا معايا =من طعامتهم... حنقول: دح.[/poem]


*ودى أخونا الغالى عصام

راجع باحلى كلام

واضح وصريح

وحرفه مريح

بيقول سماح يا بنات

وننسى كل اللى فات

وخلاص بقينا اصحاب

واحنا م الاصل احباب

واحنا بنقول اتفقوا

واعلنوها بالصفحه

وقولوا عايزين رحمه

واحنا ساعتها نفكر

ونجتمع وكمان هنقرر

منتظريييييييييييين



لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> لتاني مرةّ وغلاوتك =توقف كلمة في لساني
> أنا ساكت عشان خاطرك =عملتي إيه بقى عشاني؟[/poem]


*ليه بس بقى تانى تلجمنى

يمكن عايز بزوقك تخرسنى

لالالالالالالالالالا

بس لعلمك اصلى نونانيه

مش اى كلام

ولا تعرف تهدى ولا تنام

وتار عصابتها 

زى الغلبان

والنبى حتى لو وزعت علينا

يجى رطل حنان

والا سهرت الليل تقول ولهان

والا ان قولت انا  زعلان

غير إعتذاااااااااااار

مش راح نقبل

وكمان بالأسم لكل نونانيه

وطقم دهب 

وغيره امن وامان

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> مساكم عندليب تعبان ..بقى له يومين عنده تعنيَّه ..
> 
> يدعى للواحد الديان .. يزيح الغُمَّه ديَّه ...
> 
> راح للطبيب فى الصين ..قال له ف حشايا نار ..
> 
> قال الطبيب فيه عين ..من بنت شهريار ..
> 
> صايباك بقالها زمان ...القادره المفتريه ..


*اهلا اهلا يا برنس

مالك عيان

سلامات سلامات

وهنبعتلك شوية لمونات

تشرب ليموناده

وهتبقى ريادة

بطقم إعتذارات

لعصابة النونات

وانا هادعيلك ربنا عنك

يزيح اى اضطربات

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *اخويا يا ايمن يا رشدى
> جميلك عل العين والراس
> يا ابو اجمل إحساس
> وحروف زى الماس
> ولكن معلش اعذرنى
> الا النوووووووووونات
>  ضعفهم يقهرنى
> وقوتهم معاك تسعدنى
> ويفوزا فالحرب معاكم
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بتقول لي: جميلك، وتجرب=تقنعني أبطل أفرمهم
عايزاني قال اعفو وأطبطب =واسامح من ضَعف ردودهم
طب خللي نوناتك تتقرب =لرضايا وانا مش حاكسفهم.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *ودى أخونا الغالى عصام
> راجع باحلى كلام
> واضح وصريح
> وحرفه مريح
> بيقول سماح يا بنات
> وننسى كل اللى فات
> وخلاص بقينا اصحاب
> واحنا م الاصل احباب
> واحنا بنقول اتفقوا
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بتكلمي مين بس قولي لي؟ =شوفي وراجعي عشان الرد
حتما يبقى لصاحبه وقولي: =ما هو دا حالي بكتر الخض.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *ليه بس بقى تانى تلجمنى
> يمكن عايز بزوقك تخرسنى
> لالالالالالالالالالا
> بس لعلمك اصلى نونانيه
> مش اى كلام
> ولا تعرف تهدى ولا تنام
> وتار عصابتها 
> زى الغلبان
> والنبى حتى لو وزعت علينا
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يعني عارفة الاعتذار؟ =طب يا "أوختشي" جربيه
ولا شايفاه نوع هزار؟ =وانتي مالكيش لسه فيه؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *اهلا اهلا يا برنس
> مالك عيان
> سلامات سلامات
> وهنبعتلك شوية لمونات
> تشرب ليموناده
> وهتبقى ريادة
> بطقم إعتذارات
> لعصابة النونات
> وانا هادعيلك ربنا عنك
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حادي بادي... كرنب زبادي =جرّت ناعم م الناحيا دي
ومن الناحية التانية بتقرص =وتكمَل... وكأنه دا عادي
لاش فاكرانا عصابة غلابة؟ =ولا نونات سذج ياولادي؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  يزغـر =لنفسة يقول: بلاش العك 
ما النفس ان كانت تنكر =نِعَم ربي... لازم تنسك. [/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/22.gif" border="double,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نونات و راءات دول مين = دا احنا من أب واحد جايين

ليه الحرب بينتانا دايرة = و كلنا لبعضنا دايما محتاجين

و لا نوناية تنفع تعيش = وحدها بدون راء طيب و أمين

الله ينتقم منهم كلهم = الجمعيات النسوية دول مجانين

ناقصين أنهم يطلبوا = يربوا دقونهم و لشنباتهم بارمين

دى خيبة بالويبة لينا = هم دول جن و لا من البنى أدمين

فاكرينها تقدم و حضارة = و الله يا تفاهة ما هما فاكرين

هدى شعراوى لو قامت = هترفض ده هى و قاسم أمين 

دا مش تحضر دا تأخر = يا نونات خليكوا أمهاتنا العاقلين

كونوا كما الزمان الجميل = كنتم ديما رمز الطيبة و الحنين

نيجى من تعبنا اليومى = تعبانين و من المعاناة مهدودين

تقابلونا بالبسمة و الضحكة = يهدى جرحنا و سكت الأنين

و مهما أيامنا بالحزن تكوينا = بطبطبة منكم تداووا المجروحين[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/22.gif" border="double,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]نونات و راءات دول مين = دا احنا من أب واحد جايين
> ليه الحرب بينتانا دايرة = و كلنا لبعضنا دايما محتاجين
> و لا نوناية تنفع تعيش = وحدها بدون راء طيب و أمين
> الله ينتقم منهم كلهم = الجمعيات النسوية دول مجانين
> ناقصين أنهم يطلبوا = يربوا دقونهم و لشنباتهم بارمين
> دى خيبة بالويبة لينا = هم دول جن و لا من البنى أدمين
> فاكرينها تقدم و حضارة = و الله يا تفاهة ما هما فاكرين
> هدى شعراوى لو قامت = هترفض ده هى و قاسم أمين 
> دا مش تحضر دا تأخر = يا نونات خليكوا أمهاتنا العاقلين
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حرب إيه بلاش مجاملة =دول اهم متخبيين
لو صحيح الحارب شاملة =كنت تلقالهم بيتين
لجل خاطر المعاملة =تبقى حق ونور وزين
ييجوا ويحطوا لنا جملة =إعتذار بيّن مبين.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب مخنوق =ومتحفز لا ينتقـم 
راح باللقـا  مدلـوق =ولم غضبه... وانكتـم 
ازاي بكلمـة يـروق؟ =وازاي شيطانه ينهزم؟ 
يا هل ترى دا الشوق؟ =ولا دا حب... بيبتسم؟ [/poem]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]


> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب مخنوق =ومتحفز لا ينتقـم 
> راح باللقـا  مدلـوق =ولم غضبه... وانكتـم 
> ازاي بكلمـة يـروق؟ =وازاي شيطانه ينهزم؟ 
> يا هل ترى دا الشوق؟ =ولا دا حب... بيبتسم؟ [/poem]


ايوووووووووووووووووووه

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
معذور يا صديقى    القلب له احكام 

قلب اخضر  وطيب ولا زيه فى الاحلام 

يقابل القسوه بحنان والغضب بالابتسام 

مستنى لحظه  تضحك  وترجع  اميرة الاحلام 

يغنى و يرقص ويوزع عيش وفول فى الامام [/poem]


مفيش فايده ياصديقى لا ينفع معهم حرب ولا خصام 

تعالى نجيب عود ياسمين ونقدمه للنونات

  وهواحنا نقدر نستغنى لحظه عن النونات  الطيبات الرقيقات المسمسمات 

ايه رايك يا بنت شهريار  احلى كلام قلته اهه فى حقكم 
قوليلى بقى مين ضيف من انا ؟؟ الجديد 

[/frame]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="2 80"]ايوووووووووووووووووووه[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]معذور يا صديقى    القلب له احكام 
> قلب اخضر  وطيب ولا زيه فى الاحلام 
> يقابل القسوه بحنان والغضب بالابتسام 
> مستنى لحظه  تضحك  وترجع  اميرة الاحلام 
> يغنى و يرقص ويوزع عيش وفول فى الامام [/poem]مفيش فايده ياصديقى لا ينفع معهم حرب ولا خصام 
> تعالى نجيب عود ياسمين ونقدمه للنونات
> وهواحنا نقدر نستغنى لحظه عن النونات  الطيبات الرقيقات المسمسمات 
> ايه رايك يا بنت شهريار  احلى كلام قلته اهه فى حقكم 
> قوليلى بقى مين ضيف من انا ؟؟ الجديد [/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لولا بس اسكندراني =كنت قطّعت العوصابة
طب خلاص مش حارغي تاني =كلمتك هي المجابة
والللي طيبني وداواني =انهم قالوا لي... "بابا"[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [frame="2 80"]
> 
> ايوووووووووووووووووووه
> 
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> معذور يا صديقى    القلب له احكام 
> 
> قلب اخضر  وطيب ولا زيه فى الاحلام 
> 
> ...


مساء الورد والياسمين والرياحين
بعد الكلام دا مفيش كلام
طلب الود مالوش رد
والنونات متنفعش من غير الراءات
ولا الراءات يلاقوا حرب من غير النونات

قبلنا الود
واهو يالا كفاية عليهم كدا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لسانى مفيش فايدة
عاوز يتقص تلات تربعة

حقيقى حرب لطيفة
والطف واجمل مافيها
هو تواجدنا معاً
اخوة واخوات واب فاضل طيب
جمعنا بعندليبيتة الجميلة
وسمح بإستضافتنا
رغم انه كان غزو مش ضيافة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اخى الفاضل / اسكندرانى
شكرا لدعوتك الطيب بالود
بس متحاولش فى من أنا
انسسسسسسسسسى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ابى العزيز / أيمن رشدى
شكرا لك على قبولك الهدنة
الحقيقة اتطحنا واتفرمنا واتعصرنا
بس ولوووووووووووووووووووووووو
استاذ نادر انقذنا
مع اننا كنا هنكمممممممممممممممممممل
(( اهمد بقى يالسانى هتودينا ورا الشمس ))

اخواتى واخواتى الافاضل
يارب دائما متجمعين بكل خير
شكرا لكم

----------


## مي مؤمن

> [frame="2 80"]
> 
> ايوووووووووووووووووووه
> 
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> معذور يا صديقى    القلب له احكام 
> 
> قلب اخضر  وطيب ولا زيه فى الاحلام 
> 
> ...


استاذ اسكندراني  ::no3::  ::no3:: 
بجد كلامك الوحد ما يقدرش يرد عليه لانه طبعا مش جديد على حضرتك ولا على زوقك المعروف
واحلى سلام وتحيه من النونات ليك لانك اخ فاضل وعزيز على النونات وبعدين كفايه انك اسكندراني يعني الجدعنه والمرجله كلها وربنا يديم الحب والمودة بنا

اما الرد التاني فاكيد لابونا الي فرمنا وطحنا 
استاذ ايمن رشدي
الي بجد كانت احلى مفرمه وكنا مستمعين قوي فيها ومنكاش ناويين نسنتلم فيها ابدا مهما حصلللللللللللل
لاننا برضو عصابه جامدة  ::mazika2::  ::mazika2:: 
وبشكر كل الي شارك في الموضوع دة وكل من ادخل البهجه والفرحه فيه 
وربنا يديم المحبه والاخوة 
تحياتي للجميع
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء الورد والياسمين والرياحين
> بعد الكلام دا مفيش كلام
> طلب الود مالوش رد
> والنونات متنفعش من غير الراءات
> ولا الراءات يلاقوا حرب من غير النونات
> قبلنا الود
> واهو يالا كفاية عليهم كدا 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لسانى مفيش فايدة
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مرحبتين... نورتي مكانك =انتي و"توتو" وبرضه "حمادة"
امّا يا ستي فأمر لسانك =سهل... حاقص الحتة زيادة
بس عصابتك جد عشانك =حاربوا بدون أي هوادة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> استاذ اسكندراني 
> بجد كلامك الوحد ما يقدرش يرد عليه لانه طبعا مش جديد على حضرتك ولا على زوقك المعروف
> واحلى سلام وتحيه من النونات ليك لانك اخ فاضل وعزيز على النونات وبعدين كفايه انك اسكندراني يعني الجدعنه والمرجله كلها وربنا يديم الحب والمودة بنا
> اما الرد التاني فاكيد لابونا الي فرمنا وطحنا 
> استاذ ايمن رشدي
> الي بجد كانت احلى مفرمه وكنا مستمعين قوي فيها ومنكاش ناويين نسنتلم فيها ابدا مهما حصلللللللللللل
> لاننا برضو عصابه جامدة 
> وبشكر كل الي شارك في الموضوع دة وكل من ادخل البهجه والفرحه فيه 
> وربنا يديم المحبه والاخوة 
> تحياتي للجميع


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما تقوليش كدا يا "مي" =دا انتوا شرفتوا المشاركة
كان كلامكوا حلو زي =دعوة للود ومباركة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح قلقان، ونـوم عدمـان =ولوعـة عندليـب غـيـران 
ما هي الغيرة، تجيب  حيـرة =وإبليـس ييجـي ع السيـرة 
بدون أسباب، يعيش في عذاب =وحالتـه تنكد الأحـبـاب 
ينام محتار، ويصحى ف  نار، =وأصل القصـة وهـم  وثـار 
اقول له: اتحط، يقول:انبـط =دا بحر الغيرة مالهوش  شـط.[/poem]

----------


## زوزو عادل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا

مساء الخيرات والدى الكريم واستاذى الغالى وابى ايمن رشدى

موضوع فى غاية الجمال 
والاجمل ان حضرتك اللى كتبته وكل المشتركين في هذا الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا
معلشى اتاخرت فى قرأته 

ربنا يجازيك خير ان شاء الله على هذا المجهود

مع تحياتى

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="double,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كروان كما عادته صحي من = نومه حزين و الخاطر مهموم

و قال أدخل هنا يمكن و لعل = أقرا اللى يزيل عني الهموم

لما بص شاف غايب رجع = فرح و دعا ربه أن الفرحة تدوم

ربنا يديم السعادة علينا = و يرجع كل غايب و يفرح المكلوم[/poem]

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> حادي بادي... كرنب زبادي =جرّت ناعم م الناحيا دي
> ومن الناحية التانية بتقرص =وتكمَل... وكأنه دا عادي
> لاش فاكرانا عصابة غلابة؟ =ولا نونات سذج ياولادي؟[/poem]


* صباح عندليب مقهور
كان نفسه يكمل ومش غرور
كانت عصابتنا الفايزه
لكن خفتم يادى السرور
ياللا خليها سماح
ومعانا تلقى الدنيا براح
وبلاش تعند تانى وتبعد
احنا نونات ملاح

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> [frame="2 80"]
> 
> ايوووووووووووووووووووه
> 
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> معذور يا صديقى    القلب له احكام 
> 
> قلب اخضر  وطيب ولا زيه فى الاحلام 
> 
> ...



*     أستاذى الغالى اسكندرانى

                        اهلا اهلا بكلامك الحلو زياده
                   طول عمرك مدرسه ورياده
                وكلامك نافذ وشحرور كان عاوز
              يشعللها ويخليها ساده
              لكن جالنا الأمر خلاص
          وهنرجع تانى للإخلاص
          ونتلم سوا الكل فى واحد
        بعد ما كنا بقينا أنصاص

    خليك فاكر أستاذى 

انا كان نفسى لسه طويل
 ولا باتعب ولا مره أميل
وانت طلبت الهدنه
ووافقنا من غير تهويل

لك ودى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> لولا بس اسكندراني =كنت قطّعت العوصابة
> طب خلاص مش حارغي تاني =كلمتك هي المجابة
> والللي طيبني وداواني =انهم قالوا لي... "بابا"[/poem]


 *  قال يعنى صحيح كان هيقطع
                       خلاص بقى قلبى عليك أتقطع
                    وازاى بابا وانا عديت التمانين
                  انا تيته وأنا وف العشرين
               صالحناك ياللا افرح واتمطع

               لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## the_chemist

> * صباح عندليب مقهور
> كان نفسه يكمل ومش غرور
> كانت عصابتنا الفايزه
> لكن خفتم يادى السرور
> ياللا خليها سماح
> ومعانا تلقى الدنيا براح
> وبلاش تعند تانى وتبعد
> احنا نونات ملاح
> 
> لك ودى واحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/48.gif" border="double,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا بنت عم آدم بلاش مناكفة
خللى العندليب ساكت
هو أنتم يعنى لازم طولة اللسان
خلوها أيام و فاتت
و إسكتوا شوية بلاش كلام
هتلاقوا الدنيا هديت و راقت
و لا هتخلونا من غلبنا نتكلم
و نقول يا قلبي يا كتاكت
دى حلاوة الدنيا بيكم و بينا
و بلاش بقي التهافت
علي رأي عم بيرم لما قال
دقيقة سكوت لله
عارفين إنكم لينا بداية
و برضوا أنتوا النهايات
بأحب فيكم حنان أمي
و بأعشق فيكم طيبة الجدات
و ريحة أختي فيكم بأعشقها
و ضحكة أحلي البنات
بنتى ست البنات اللى زادت
عشقي لأطيب الزوجات[/poem]

كفاية عليكم كده و بطلوا رغي بقي دى أفظع صفة بأكرهها فيكم

مع خالص أمنياتي ليكم يا نونات براءات طيبين "طبعاً للى معندهمش راءات"

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عندليب نزلت دمعته على الخد  = يشكى جفى الحبيب للورد 

قالت الورده امسح دمعتك = ما تدوم المحبه الا بهات وخد[/poem]

[/frame]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> مساء الخير عليكم جميعا
> مساء الخيرات والدى الكريم واستاذى الغالى وابى ايمن رشدى
> موضوع فى غاية الجمال 
> والاجمل ان حضرتك اللى كتبته وكل المشتركين في هذا الموضوع 
> ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا
> معلشى اتاخرت فى قرأته 
> ربنا يجازيك خير ان شاء الله على هذا المجهود
> مع تحياتى


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هموا بسرعة قوام يا اخواننا=هات الرمل وعلق زينة
"زوزو" بنفسها جت بتزورنا =والله الفرحة دي فايضة علينا
توّ ما هلّت زادت نورنا =توّ ما طلّت وردة سينا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="double,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> كروان كما عادته صحي من = نومه حزين و الخاطر مهموم
> و قال أدخل هنا يمكن و لعل = أقرا اللى يزيل عني الهموم
> لما بص شاف غايب رجع = فرح و دعا ربه أن الفرحة تدوم
> ربنا يديم السعادة علينا = و يرجع كل غايب و يفرح المكلوم[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
رحب من قلبك يا كماوي =طول عمرك قلبك بستان
وافرش سكة "زوزو" غناوي =فرحة أخ ضروري تبان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> * صباح عندليب مقهور
> كان نفسه يكمل ومش غرور
> كانت عصابتنا الفايزه
> لكن خفتم يادى السرور
> ياللا خليها سماح
> ومعانا تلقى الدنيا براح
> وبلاش تعند تانى وتبعد
> احنا نونات ملاح
> لك ودى واحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
انتي لساكي هنا؟ =انتي عندك بق تاني؟
ولا قدامك سنة =تفهمي من الاسكندراني؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *     أستاذى الغالى اسكندرانى
>                         اهلا اهلا بكلامك الحلو زياده
>                    طول عمرك مدرسه ورياده
>                 وكلامك نافذ وشحرور كان عاوز
>               يشعللها ويخليها ساده
>               لكن جالنا الأمر خلاص
>           وهنرجع تانى للإخلاص
>           ونتلم سوا الكل فى واحد
>         بعد ما كنا بقينا أنصاص
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هي إيه بس الحكاية؟ =خايف افهم لك غلط
اثبتي ف موقف معايا =ليه كلامك مختلط؟
سطر ترسمي الهداية =سطر بترمّي ف زلط؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *  قال يعنى صحيح كان هيقطع
>                        خلاص بقى قلبى عليك أتقطع
>                     وازاى بابا وانا عديت التمانين
>                   انا تيته وأنا وف العشرين
>                صالحناك ياللا افرح واتمطع
>                لك ودى واحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نفهم بقى وضعك برواقة؟ =شعر دا ولا طبيخ مهروس؟
إذا كنتي نفسك في خناقة؟ =طب حطيلنا كلام مدروس
روحي يا بنتي اتكلي... براءة =انا مش غاوي اهش ناموس.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/48.gif" border="double,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا بنت عم آدم بلاش مناكفة
> خللى العندليب ساكت
> هو أنتم يعنى لازم طولة اللسان
> خلوها أيام و فاتت
> و إسكتوا شوية بلاش كلام
> هتلاقوا الدنيا هديت و راقت
> و لا هتخلونا من غلبنا نتكلم
> و نقول يا قلبي يا كتاكت
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حتى كيماوي نطق = قال لإبليس ينفلق
كلمة وكفاية القلق =روح يا إبليس انحرق
اللي يهدا... يتعتق =واللمض حاينسلق.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="2 80"]
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]عندليب نزلت دمعته على الخد  = يشكى جفى الحبيب للورد 
> قالت الورده امسح دمعتك = ما تدوم المحبه الا بهات وخد[/poem]
> [/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا عندليب باكي =بدموع تداوينا
وبصوت جريح شاكي =تهدي الأمل لينا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء الخير يـا محترميـن =مساء العندليـب  صوصـو 
صحي رايق فقال  سطريـن =ويدعيلكوا النهـار  يحلـوا 
ولو أبياته مـش عاجبيـن =بلاهم... راح يقول : نو نو.[/poem]

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/48.gif" border="double,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا بنت عم آدم بلاش مناكفة
> خللى العندليب ساكت
> هو أنتم يعنى لازم طولة اللسان
> خلوها أيام و فاتت
> و إسكتوا شوية بلاش كلام
> هتلاقوا الدنيا هديت و راقت
> و لا هتخلونا من غلبنا نتكلم
> و نقول يا قلبي يا كتاكت
> ...


 *        أخويا الكيمائى
                     ياللى أهدرت دمائى
                  ولما شحروره تبطل منكافه
                  ومعانده يعنى ومناقره
                تقدر تقولى تعمل ايه ؟
              أخرط بصل وتدمع عينيه
           والنكد هو انا هاشتريه
          ما هو ببلاش أسأل عليه
          وقلنا خلاص سماح
      والكون هيبقالكم براح
        وقبلنا الهدنه
    وهنعيش بأرتياح
       لكن من غير ما تكره وتحب
       ولا حرمت اتكلم وأطب
      طالما فهمتوا الدرس
       ياللا الفرحه بكره تقب

      لك ودى واحترامى             *

----------


## الشحرورة

> [frame="2 80"]
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> عندليب نزلت دمعته على الخد  = يشكى جفى الحبيب للورد 
> 
> قالت الورده امسح دمعتك = ما تدوم المحبه الا بهات وخد[/poem]
> 
> [/frame]


 *   عندليب أكيد ندمان
                        اياك تكون عليه زعلان
                    دا الورد يزيد الود
                  والوانه مليانه حنان

                    لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> هي إيه بس الحكاية؟ =خايف افهم لك غلط
> اثبتي ف موقف معايا =ليه كلامك مختلط؟
> سطر ترسمي الهداية =سطر بترمّي ف زلط؟[/poem]


 *      مفيش يا استاذى حكايه
                             انا نونانيه هاديه شاطره
                        ولا فيه اى روايه
                     بس اصلى كنت فاكره
                  ان نزلت عليكم الهدايه
                 والكيمائى قال مناقره
             ومش باحب عليه الولايه
            فقلت كلمتين مشاطره

                     لك ودى واحترامى
*

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> نفهم بقى وضعك برواقة؟ =شعر دا ولا طبيخ مهروس؟
> إذا كنتي نفسك في خناقة؟ =طب حطيلنا كلام مدروس
> روحي يا بنتي اتكلي... براءة =انا مش غاوي اهش ناموس.[/poem]


 *  يا أخونا مش محتاجه رواقه
                            ولا عاركه ولا اى خناقه
                          الحكمه ان انا غلبانه
                    ومعاكم محتاجه إعانه
                            وريح بلا هش ناموس
                   متخفشى بايدى فانوس
                لما ينور يبسط
              المتغاظ والمفروس
           هى حوا تقدر على آدم
                يا نداشه
         لو حتى غرقان بدموعه نادم
          يا بغاشه
           دا البراح جواها
         والسماح نداها
     اياك عنها تبعد ياللا دور 
     عليها وخليك معاها
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
          اهو اخر سكوت 
      ومش طالعلى صوت
        بلاش بالمناقره تتهمنى
            باسمع الكلام موت

     لك ودى واحترامى
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب هانت.. أيام وهاخلص الامتحانات

وهارجع أكتب من تانى...  يومياّ وبـ الساعات[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *        أخويا الكيمائى
>                      ياللى أهدرت دمائى
>                   ولما شحروره تبطل منكافه
>                   ومعانده يعنى ومناقره
>                 تقدر تقولى تعمل ايه ؟
>               أخرط بصل وتدمع عينيه
>            والنكد هو انا هاشتريه
>           ما هو ببلاش أسأل عليه
>           وقلنا خلاص سماح
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إنتي تسامحينا! معقولة؟ =هي الدنيا نظامها اتشقلب؟
دا انا اهرس زيك بالكيلة =وحاخلي حالك متكهرب
إعتذري فورا يا "كميلة" =انا زرزرت ومش راح اطبطب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *   عندليب أكيد ندمان
>                         اياك تكون عليه زعلان
>                     دا الورد يزيد الود
>                   والوانه مليانه حنان
>                     لك ودى واحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
رغم عندك في الخصام =رغم سكينة لسانك
بس ودك في الكلام =بين الأصل ف كيانك
والله جدعنتك تمام =والله ذوقك بان وزانك..[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *      مفيش يا استاذى حكايه
>                              انا نونانيه هاديه شاطره
>                         ولا فيه اى روايه
>                      بس اصلى كنت فاكره
>                   ان نزلت عليكم الهدايه
>                  والكيمائى قال مناقره
>              ومش باحب عليه الولايه
>             فقلت كلمتين مشاطره
>                      لك ودى واحترامى
> *


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كلهم سكتوا الا إنتي =فاضلة ترغي... ما اهتدش
الكيماوي ضج منك =نازلة طاخ وطيخ وفَتش
عاملة هيصة ليه يا بنتي =زي شطة ف سندوتش.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *  يا أخونا مش محتاجه رواقه
>                             ولا عاركه ولا اى خناقه
>                           الحكمه ان انا غلبانه
>                     ومعاكم محتاجه إعانه
>                             وريح بلا هش ناموس
>                    متخفشى بايدى فانوس
>                 لما ينور يبسط
>               المتغاظ والمفروس
>            هى حوا تقدر على آدم
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
طب خلاص شكرا تمام =شحرورتنا ما تتنحررش
لما راح ننسى الخصام =تبقى سالمة... ما تتشحورش.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب هانت.. أيام وهاخلص الامتحانات
> وهارجع أكتب من تانى...  يومياّ وبـ الساعات[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الأيام راح تجري قوام =شدي ف حيلك... ربي معاكي
نفسي بقى تبصي لقدام =وارمي الحاجة الوحشة وراكي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب نقـاش =بيدهن دنيـا بالفرحـه 
وأفكاره اللي ما بتهداش =في أحلام الهنا سارحة. [/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الأيام راح تجري قوام =شدي ف حيلك... ربي معاكي
> نفسي بقى تبصي لقدام =وارمي الحاجة الوحشة وراكي.[/poem]


*[frame="15 80"]حاضر هارمى كل سراب علشان انا مملكه علطول

وكمان هارمى  الحاجه الوحشه علشان يفضل عمرى يطول

اصل الهم  يخلى الواحد ديما باله كده مشغول

واصل بابايه أيمن رشدى ولازم بنته دى بنت أصول
[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]حاضر هارمى كل سراب علشان انا مملكه علطول
> وكمان هارمى  الحاجه الوحشه علشان يفضل عمرى يطول
> اصل الهم  يخلى الواحد ديما باله كده مشغول
> واصل بابايه أيمن رشدى ولازم بنته دى بنت أصول
> [/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جدعة، أصيلة يا بنت الناس =ربي يريّح بالك دايما
دوسي بأصلك ع الوسواس =يا هَناك بالبنت يا بابا أيمن.[/poem]

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> إنتي تسامحينا! معقولة؟ =هي الدنيا نظامها اتشقلب؟
> دا انا اهرس زيك بالكيلة =وحاخلي حالك متكهرب
> إعتذري فورا يا "كميلة" =انا زرزرت ومش راح اطبطب.[/poem]


*
                     ولا تزعل أستاذى
                     ومعاك اهو أعتذارى
               وطفيت بالرضا نارى
              لأى مده وباى حته
          حتى لو قرار مش قرارى
             انا باسمع الكلام
         وأجنح للسلام
         المهم الود يكون حقيقه
       مش طرقعة أوهام

               لك ودى وأحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> رغم عندك في الخصام =رغم سكينة لسانك
> بس ودك في الكلام =بين الأصل ف كيانك
> والله جدعنتك تمام =والله ذوقك بان وزانك..[/poem]



*        لالالالالالالا الا الخصام
                         أتعب وانقهر معرفش أنام
                     واما الحال يروق خلاص نفوق
                   وينزاح من عندنا كل الغمام
                     وتبرد سكينة لسانى
                   واطبطب بحنيه على حصانى
               ويجى ودى وانثر وردى
              واسأل عل نسانى


               لك ودى واحترامى

*

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> طب خلاص شكرا تمام =شحرورتنا ما تتنحررش
> لما راح ننسى الخصام =تبقى سالمة... ما تتشحورش.[/poem]


 *       خلاص بطلنا نحرره
                 مش خوف من اى شحوره
            لكن عشانى طيبه
          ونونانيه كويسه
          سكتت اهو من غير اى نأوره
         ومن النهرده نكتب كلام جميل
           فى الحروف مالوش مثيل
         مش مهم موزون ومقفى
         الضروره ما يكون عليل

               لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب نقـاش =بيدهن دنيـا بالفرحـه 
> وأفكاره اللي ما بتهداش =في أحلام الهنا سارحة. [/poem]



*  صباح عندليب هيمان
                    وحروف بتلمس الوجدان
              نطير معاها لفوق ونكتب بكل الشوق
              فينك يا شط آمان

                   لك ودى وأحترامى*

----------


## بنت شهريار

شحرووووووووووووووووووورة
وقفتى لوحدك يا اوختى
اتهرستى !! اتفرمتى !!
ووقفتى فى وش التيار 
والاحلى لما تستخبى من التيار ورا التيار
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يكون فى العووووووووووون

ما اجمل شقاوتك وخفة دمك
ربنا يديم علينا الود والمحبة

صباحك ورد ورياحين
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

صباح العندليب الجميل

صباح العندليب الطيب

صباحكم أجمل من الشيكولاتة


*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب نقـاش=بيدهن دنيـا بالفرحـه 
> وأفكاره اللي ما بتهداش=في أحلام الهنا سارحة. [/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب  فنـان=بيشجينا بنغـم  ساحـر 
و يدهن فرحته  بألـوان=و م الأحزان..يبات ساخر [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *ولا تزعل أستاذى
>                      ومعاك اهو أعتذارى
>                وطفيت بالرضا نارى
>               لأى مده وباى حته
>           حتى لو قرار مش قرارى
>              انا باسمع الكلام
>          وأجنح للسلام
>          المهم الود يكون حقيقه
>        مش طرقعة أوهام
>                لك ودى وأحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مش ممكن أنا أزعل منك =دا انتي النور للعندليبية
عطرتينا بود اكمنك =أجدع بنت اسكندرانية.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *        لالالالالالالا الا الخصام
>                          أتعب وانقهر معرفش أنام
>                      واما الحال يروق خلاص نفوق
>                    وينزاح من عندنا كل الغمام
>                      وتبرد سكينة لسانى
>                    واطبطب بحنيه على حصانى
>                ويجى ودى وانثر وردى
>               واسأل عل نسانى
> 
>                لك ودى واحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بتقولي ألحانك ديه =ورد ونور وبذوق م الراقي
نورتي لنا العندليبية =وفرشتي لنا الود الباقي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *       خلاص بطلنا نحرره
>                  مش خوف من اى شحوره
>             لكن عشانى طيبه
>           ونونانيه كويسه
>           سكتت اهو من غير اى نأوره
>          ومن النهرده نكتب كلام جميل
>            فى الحروف مالوش مثيل
>          مش مهم موزون ومقفى
>          الضروره ما يكون عليل
>                لك ودى واحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إنتي ست الطيبين =يا نونايتنا اللطيفة
نلقى زيك بس فين؟ =عقل زين وردود ظريفة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *  صباح عندليب هيمان
>                     وحروف بتلمس الوجدان
>               نطير معاها لفوق ونكتب بكل الشوق
>               فينك يا شط آمان
>                    لك ودى وأحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يشهد ربي انك وردتنا =بتحطي حروف متنقية
بتزوقي بالنور لمتنا =رقة وجمال في الشخصية.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> شحرووووووووووووووووووورة
> وقفتى لوحدك يا اوختى
> اتهرستى !! اتفرمتى !!
> ووقفتى فى وش التيار 
> والاحلى لما تستخبى من التيار ورا التيار
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الله يكون فى العووووووووووون
> ما اجمل شقاوتك وخفة دمك
> ربنا يديم علينا الود والمحبة
> صباحك ورد ورياحين


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جبتي آخرتنا يا سوسة =لما سيبتيها أمانة
هي ف عيوننا العروسة =نفدي فرحتها بدمانا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب الجميل
> صباح العندليب الطيب
> صباحكم أجمل من الشيكولاتة
> *


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قولي بحق بلاش تهويش =وأفيدي بسرعة على بلاطة
حتسيبي الصندق ونعيش؟ =ولا خلاص كلتي الشوكولاته؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب ملهـوف =على الغالي وقلبـه عليـه 
يـداري دمعتـه  بكفـوف =ورعشتها... ماهيش بإيديه 
بيمضغ لوعتـه بالخـوف =ويدعي بشفتـه  وعينيـه 
يواسي بلمستـه ويطـوف =يطبطب واللي فيه مكفيـه. [/poem]

----------


## pussycat

صباح العندليب حيران ......... ايه اللى غير الزمان والناس


كله ماشى شايف حاله .......... ومات مابينا الأحساس





بوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب حيران ......... ايه اللى غير الزمان والناس
> 
> 
> كله ماشى شايف حاله .......... ومات مابينا الأحساس
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــى


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا زهرة داقت م البشر تجريح =عمر الزمن ما كانش غير واحد
نادر تلاقي ود صافي صريح =وكتير تلاقي الكذب والحاقد
ارمي الجراح ياللا في هب الريح =واحيي الأمل في الواجد الماجد.[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

> *        أخويا الكيمائى
>                      ياللى أهدرت دمائى
>                   ولما شحروره تبطل منكافه
>                   ومعانده يعنى ومناقره
>                 تقدر تقولى تعمل ايه ؟
>               أخرط بصل وتدمع عينيه
>            والنكد هو انا هاشتريه
>           ما هو ببلاش أسأل عليه
>           وقلنا خلاص سماح
> ...



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/15.gif" border="double,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أهدر دمك دا ايه
تفى من بقك و ربك استغفري
دا من دم شبه دمك
ربي وهبي لي بنت ضهري
و من جنسك أم حنينة
يوم مماتها ضاع منى عمري
و أخت حنونة بتضمنى
و تمسح دمعى و تزود صبرى
و أم البنية واقفة جنبي
بتساعدني و تقوينى علي قهرى
عرفتي يا شحرورة
مكانكم فين من مهدى لقبري[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/15.gif" border="double,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]أهدر دمك دا ايه
> تفى من بقك و ربك استغفري
> دا من دم شبه دمك
> ربي وهبي لي بنت ضهري
> و كانت لي أم حنينة
> يوم مماتها ضاع منى عمري
> و أخت حنونة بتضمنى
> و تمسح دمعى و تزود صبرى
> و أم البنية واقفة جنبي
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللي يعرف فضل حوا =يبقى زينة ولد آدم
والحنين قلبه جوا =بالبياض ناصع وسالم.[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب صدّاح=بغنوة لأرضه و الأحباب
يغرّد و الهوى فضّاح=و يتسلّى .. بقلم ... و كتاب[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب صدّاح=بغنوة لأرضه و الأحباب
> يغرّد و الهوى فضّاح=و يتسلّى .. بقلم ... و كتاب[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب هفهف =ولحن الشوق على الشفة
حنين من قلبة بيلطف =هجير الغربة واللهفة.[/poem]

----------


## pussycat

_صباح العندليب فرحان ......... بجمع الأهل والخلان_


_ويتمنلكوا كل سعاده.......... ويدعلكوا بجنة الرحمن_





_بوســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى_

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> _صباح العندليب فرحان ......... بجمع الأهل والخلان_
> 
> 
> _ويتمنلكوا كل سعاده.......... ويدعلكوا بجنة الرحمن_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _بوســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى_


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وعندك عندليب برضاه =يطمن روحنا بالدعوات
يشاركنا الإيمان وياه =ويدعي بخير وبالرحمات.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب  حاطـط =همومه ف قهوة، وسيجارة 
ويسأل نفسه: ليـه رابـط =ما بين النور... وبين ناره.[/poem]

----------


## الشحرورة

* 
  عندليب قال راح منه الأمل
                        وايد ع الخد وايه العمل
                     أنسى وأوعاك تقسى
                  الضى ممكن يشق الغيم محتمل

                   لكم ودى وأحترامى
*

----------


## الشحرورة

> شحرووووووووووووووووووورة
> وقفتى لوحدك يا اوختى
> اتهرستى !! اتفرمتى !!
> ووقفتى فى وش التيار 
> والاحلى لما تستخبى من التيار ورا التيار
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الله يكون فى العووووووووووون
> 
> ما اجمل شقاوتك وخفة دمك
> ...


 *         حبوبتى العسل بنت شهريار

                     أتفرمت يا نهار يا نهار
                ووقفت وحدى بوش التيار
           ابدا ابدا دول كلهم ود وحنان
           ونزل على الخصام الستار
          دلوقتى آدم مالوش الا حوا
         حتى لوكانت زى السلعوا
         يقول دى قمر ومفيش خطر
        والبحر هادى خالى من النوا

                 انا منتظراااااااااااااااااااااكى
              أمتى وفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
             بين الحين والحين ............
             هااااااااااااا متفقين
           على خير تصبحين

                 لكِ حبى وصدقى*

----------


## nariman

*ربنا يقويك أستاذ أيمن*
*تحيه كبرى لكل اضافه قيمه من الاعضاء المبدعين*
*متابعه لكم دائما*

*تحياتى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مش ممكن أنا أزعل منك =دا انتي النور للعندليبية
> عطرتينا بود اكمنك =أجدع بنت اسكندرانية.[/poem]


 * الله الله على جمال كلامك
                      وحروف تزين دلال سلامك
                   والا كلمة بنت اسكندرانيه
                تمسح اى عتاب وأسيه
              الورد على يمينك وشمالك

              لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> * 
>   عندليب قال راح منه الأمل
>                         وايد ع الخد وايه العمل
>                      أنسى وأوعاك تقسى
>                   الضى ممكن يشق الغيم محتمل
> 
>                    لكم ودى وأحترامى
> *


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الأمل إزاي يروح ؟ =وازاي يموت وازاي ينام؟
دا الطبيب شغله الجروح =والأمل... طب الظلام.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *         حبوبتى العسل بنت شهريار
>                      أتفرمت يا نهار يا نهار
>                 ووقفت وحدى بوش التيار
>            ابدا ابدا دول كلهم ود وحنان
>            ونزل على الخصام الستار
>           دلوقتى آدم مالوش الا حوا
>          حتى لوكانت زى السلعوا
>          يقول دى قمر ومفيش خطر
>         والبحر هادى خالى من النوا
> ...



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بحرنا هادي عشان شفناكي =يا شحرورة اسكندرانية
وعرفنا البسمات وياكي =بالود المتصفي النية.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *ربنا يقويك أستاذ أيمن*
> *تحيه كبرى لكل اضافه قيمه من الاعضاء المبدعين*
> *متابعه لكم دائما*
> 
> *تحياتى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الناس سألت: مين شرفنا؟ =مين زاد نورنا كمان وكمان؟
مين حلت بالبركة ف دارنا؟ =فجاوبنا: مؤكد " "ناريمان".[/poem]

----------


## الشحرورة

*  عندليب ليله السهر حاله
                      ولا يوم الحب جه على باله
                     تسأل عليه سارح معرفش ليه
                  ايه اللى غير احواله

              لكم ودى واحترامى*

----------


## محمد أمير

*   وليه نحزن ونقول ايه العمل
                 أكيد الجرح يوم هيندمل
             ليه نحتار لازم ندقق واحنا بنختار
             عشان النهار يطرح بالأمل

            شكرا أخى أيمن رشدى

           للفكرة الرائعه اتاخرت لكن ان شاء الله متابع

               الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> * الله الله على جمال كلامك
>                       وحروف تزين دلال سلامك
>                    والا كلمة بنت اسكندرانيه
>                 تمسح اى عتاب وأسيه
>               الورد على يمينك وشمالك
>               لك ودى واحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بنت اسكندرانية وفلّة =وتشرف ف العندليبية
أمدح خفة دمك؟... ولاّ =أمدح ذوق كل سواحلية؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *  عندليب ليله السهر حاله
>                       ولا يوم الحب جه على باله
>                      تسأل عليه سارح معرفش ليه
>                   ايه اللى غير احواله
> 
>               لكم ودى واحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لو مافيش غرام في باله =كان يريّح... واستريّح
بس طيف واقف قباله =والخيال... أوقات بيجرح.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكم عندليب ... غايب=رجع من تانى يا أهل الدار
دا والله مالغيبة كان دايب=وجاى بيجرى بالمشوار[/poem]
صباح شريف اخوانى  :f: 

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *   وليه نحزن ونقول ايه العمل
>                  أكيد الجرح يوم هيندمل
>              ليه نحتار لازم ندقق واحنا بنختار
>              عشان النهار يطرح بالأمل
>             شكرا أخى أيمن رشدى
>            للفكرة الرائعه اتاخرت لكن ان شاء الله متابع
>                الله يديمك يا مطر*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
من إمتى بنختار في الحب؟ =من إمتى التدقيق له دور؟
حتى دا إسمه جنون القلب =ولا هو بيُسمَع... ولا منظور
لحظة بتيجي عليك بتطب =وتسلم رايتك... مقهور.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب مغلـول =حبيبه نسيـه ولا بيسـأل 
يا ناس هو الدلال معقـول =يخللي اللي عشق... يتقل؟ [/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح العندليب الغالى

صباح العندليب الطيب

صباح العندليب مع كل نسمة صباح

 :f2:

----------


## pussycat

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,royalblue,normal,italic" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/5.gif" border="double,4,darkblue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياعندليب يا جميل يا جمعنا= قول وأشجينا كمان متعنا


ويا كلامك نتوه ونسهر= ولا حد حيقدر يمنعنا[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب الغالى
> صباح العندليب الطيب
> صباح العندليب مع كل نسمة صباح


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح منقوش بكام بسمة =ومتنور وداد دافي
وأخت تحيي بالكلمة =حروف هادية ونورصافي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,royalblue,normal,italic" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/5.gif" border="double,4,darkblue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ياعندليب يا جميل يا جمعنا= قول وأشجينا كمان متعنا
> ويا كلامك نتوه ونسهر= ولا حد حيقدر يمنعنا[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب وردة =تحط الكلمة كالبلسم
ونسمة من النسيم شاردة =تطفي الحر وتسلم.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  بيشـد =في ضحكة يقولها للعالم 
وجواه الآهـات  بتعـد =جراح بإيدين بشر ظالم. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحكم عندليب ... غايب=رجع من تانى يا أهل الدار
> دا والله مالغيبة كان دايب=وجاى بيجرى بالمشوار[/poem]
> صباح شريف اخوانى 
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك عندليب بيحن =لصحبة وهو وردتها
وبيجامل صحابه بفن =يحسسنا بغلاوتها.[/poem]

----------


## لمسه

اهداء لابى رشدى
 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 

مساؤك عندليب ماسى .....قلت ام امسى على ناسى 
بعد العقاب القاسى ...واوعاااا تفكر انى ناسى
والله وحشتونى يا اعز ناسى
مساؤك سكر سنترفيش
 :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب ياكبير بنتك خلصت وخلاص

ومش هايبقى فيه الا الخير والحب والطيبه والاخلاص[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> اهداء لابى رشدى
> مساؤك عندليب ماسى .....قلت ام امسى على ناسى 
> بعد العقاب القاسى ...واوعاااا تفكر انى ناسى
> والله وحشتونى يا اعز ناسى
> مساؤك سكر سنترفيش


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب زين =كلامه بجوهرة وسكر
ورقة حرفه بتبين =أخوّة وود متعطر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب ياكبير بنتك خلصت وخلاص
> ومش هايبقى فيه الا الخير والحب والطيبه والاخلاص[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب أجازات =تخصصها الفرح والخير
وقلب بينسى كل ما فات =وروح بتغني ويا الطير.[/poem]

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> لو مافيش غرام في باله =كان يريّح... واستريّح
> بس طيف واقف قباله =والخيال... أوقات بيجرح.[/poem]


 *      وايه القول لو الكلام يجرح
                     وبسن السيف المسنون يدبح
                 والقلب يبكى والدمع يجرى
                  وكان أملنا بصدقه  نفرح

                  لكم ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*  صباح عندليب مهموم
                      من كتر فكره بقى محموم
                    يسأل فى نفسه ليه قاسى همسه
                    تعب واحتار من دا  اللوم

                        لكم ودى واحترامى
*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *      وايه القول لو الكلام يجرح
>                      وبسن السيف المسنون يدبح
>                  والقلب يبكى والدمع يجرى
>                   وكان أملنا بصدقه  نفرح
> 
>                   لكم ودى واحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يقول الحمد للرحمن =ويكتم دَمعَة ع الدنيا
ويبحث عن حجر صوان =بدل قلب انتهى ف ثانية.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *  صباح عندليب مهموم
>                       من كتر فكره بقى محموم
>                     يسأل فى نفسه ليه قاسى همسه
>                     تعب واحتار من دا  اللوم
> 
>                         لكم ودى واحترامى
> *


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياريت اللوم دا كان وحده =وأصل الجرح دا آسيّه
ترك لي الشوك، وخد ورده =وجرّى الدمع في عينيه.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

[frame="15 80"]*صباح عندليب وأيه يعنى مدام القلب موجود

بكره يعيش حياه صافيه مليها الحب بذهود

وليه الجرح يوجعنى ازاى وانا ربى موجود*[/frame]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="15 80"]*صباح عندليب وأيه يعنى مدام القلب موجود
> بكره يعيش حياه صافيه مليها الحب بذهود
> وليه الجرح يوجعنى ازاى وانا ربى موجود*[/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب رايح =لأيام في رضا الرحمن
نضيف القلب ومسامح =وحاضن أجمل الإيمان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  عشمان =في أكرم رب يرضى عليه 
ومين يترجى دا الإنسان؟ =لغير الله ويأمـل  فيـه؟ [/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساكم عندليب ... مسكين=وغارق فى الشغل والارقام
عايزله اجازة .. قول يومين =دة جايز..؟ والا من الأحلام[/poem]


تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## لمسه

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب زين =كلامه بجوهرة وسكر
> ورقة حرفه بتبين =أخوّة وود متعطر.[/poem]



مساؤك عندليب منور ::h:: 

الشمس تعانق القمر

في حــــب ::h::  وخجـــل 

والحلم هنـــا لم يزل 

يدعو الاخوه للسمر

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

[frame="15 80"]*مساء عندليب.. أعمل ايه ده لسه الاجازه فى أولها

ابتدى منين واروح فين ...وانا لسه يدوب بنولها

شكلى هـ قديها كتابه.... او اقعد فرحانه واغنلها

وقول الامتحانات أرحم ... ما انا الى نفضتلها*[/frame]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساكم عندليب ... مسكين=وغارق فى الشغل والارقام
> عايزله اجازة .. قول يومين =دة جايز..؟ والا من الأحلام[/poem]تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك عندليب صنديد =عليه دايما حمول الشغل
دراع شغال وعزم حديد =وحكمة ونور بيملوا العقل.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساؤك عندليب منور
> الشمس تعانق القمر
> في حــــب وخجـــل 
> والحلم هنـــا لم يزل 
> يدعو الاخوه للسمر


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك عندليب بيجود =بورد النور وفُلّ الأمل
وأنغام لو يشوفها العود =يغني لوحده لحن اكتمل.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="15 80"]*مساء عندليب.. أعمل ايه ده لسه الاجازه فى أولها
> ابتدى منين واروح فين ...وانا لسه يدوب بنولها
> شكلى هـ قديها كتابه.... او اقعد فرحانه واغنلها
> وقول الامتحانات أرحم ... ما انا الى نفضتلها*[/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب لسه =حايوزن وقته لما يروق
أكيد لسه الدماغ حاسة =بوقت ف الامتحان مزنوق.[/poem]

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يقول الحمد للرحمن =ويكتم دَمعَة ع الدنيا
> ويبحث عن حجر صوان =بدل قلب انتهى ف ثانية.[/poem]


*بصوت مخنوق قلبى  يناجى الرحمن

يلهمه برحمه الصبر والسلوان

على جرحه ووضوح ظنه

وفكره خلاها يبات زعلان



لكم ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ياريت اللوم دا كان وحده =وأصل الجرح دا آسيّه
> ترك لي الشوك، وخد ورده =وجرّى الدمع في عينيه.[/poem]


 

*قلبى قال بلاش عتاب

ونقفل بوش الشيطان الف باب

وننسى الأسيه 

وتجف دموع عينيه

و لحروفى هاقدم كشف الحساب

 لكم ودى وأحترامى*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بصوت مخنوق قلبى  يناجى الرحمن
> يلهمه برحمه الصبر والسلوان
> على جرحه ووضوح ظنه
> وفكره خلاها يبات زعلان
> 
> لكم ودى واحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب يمسح =دموع اخوان بمنديله
يطبطب لينا وبيشرح =صدورنا بنور موواويله.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *قلبى قال بلاش عتاب
> ونقفل بوش الشيطان الف باب
> وننسى الأسيه 
> وتجف دموع عينيه
> و لحروفى هاقدم كشف الحساب
> 
>  لكم ودى وأحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لو الاقي ألف نسخة =زي أختي دي... يا سعدي
واحدة في مودتها راسخة =وابتسامها نوره مُعدي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب جـرب =يحب؛ فداق مرار خدعـة 
وبـات الليـل  بيتقلـب =ما بين القهر... والدمعة. [/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

صباح العندليب الطيب

صباح أرق من النسيم

صباح ملىء برضا الرحمن

صباح ملىء بطيبة الإنسان

صباحك أحلى من السكر
*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> صباح العندليب الطيب
> 
> صباح أرق من النسيم
> 
> صباح ملىء برضا الرحمن
> 
> صباح ملىء بطيبة الإنسان
> 
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب شرقان =للحظة هدوء... في ضي الشمس
بيشرب م الدفا، وعطشان =لفرحة بيحتويها الهمس.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ما ينامش =غير امّا يشوف ويتحقـق 
عينيه وعقله ما بتصدقش =وقلبه يقول له: لأ صدق. [/poem]

----------


## لمسه

مساؤك عندليب باسم.... ومعها صحبه ورد وياسمين 
جاى النهارده يقول لرشدى. ::h:: ...لمين عيونك متبسمين
متبسمين ولمين بس متبسمين

ولما عيونك شاورو لى ونادوووونى...الفرح هل  الفرح هلا
والحزن ولا ولا 

ولمين عيونك متبسمين
 :good: مساء الفل على سيد الكل :good:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساؤك عندليب باسم.... ومعها صحبه ورد وياسمين 
> جاى النهارده يقول لرشدى....لمين عيونك متبسمين
> متبسمين ولمين بس متبسمين
> ولما عيونك شاورو لى ونادوووونى...الفرح هل  الفرح هلا
> والحزن ولا ولا 
> ولمين عيونك متبسمين
> مساء الفل على سيد الكل


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح لبنات كما اللولي =سؤالهم عيني باسمة لمين؟
وقالوا عينيه شاوروالي =وهو ف سني عاد لي عينين؟[/poem]

----------


## لمسه

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح لبنات كما اللولي =سؤالهم عيني باسمة لمين؟
> وقالوا عينيه شاوروالي =وهو ف سني عاد لي عينين؟[/poem]


بابا العزيز ::h:: 

صباح العندليب .... صباح معطر بذكر الله 
 مبعوث لاحلى خلق الله
 يبارك يومك.... وينور دربك ان شاء الله

طبعا يبابا عنيك حلوين ....النظره منهم تشفى العليل
والبصه فيهم تعيشنى سنين
ولو بصيت انت فيهم ...تشوف الجنه فى احلى عينيين

 صباحك سكر

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> بابا العزيزصباح العندليب .... صباح معطر بذكر الله 
>  مبعوث لاحلى خلق الله
>  يبارك يومك.... وينور دربك ان شاء الله
> 
> طبعا يبابا عنيك حلوين ....النظره منهم تشفى العليل
> والبصه فيهم تعيشنى سنين
> ولو بصيت انت فيهم ...تشوف الجنه فى احلى عينيين
>  صباحك سكر


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إنتي دمك يآه خفيف =بنت نكتة اسكندراني
بس يا نظرك ضعيف =إمّا قصدك حد تاني![/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  ينحت =في بسمة ود  يكتبهـا 
وجرح القلب لا بيسكت =ودمع العين مدوبهـا. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  بيقـول =لصاحب جرحه: روح فكر 
يا ترجعلي بكلام معقـول =يا آخرة قولي: متشكـر. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليبيـة تقـول: =فين يا اخواننا جرى لكم إيه؟ 
هو انا حابعت كدا على طول =من غير رد؟ طب اكتب  ليه؟ [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
فيه ناس بتكدب كدا =زي الغذا... والنوم
واللي يصدق... فدا =أهبل يا عيب الشوم
بس المصيبة ان دا =كان بالغرام محكوم
تشمت في خيبته العدا =والأخ يرمي اللوم
واللي كذب ع المدى =قال إيه... طلع مظلوم.[/poem]

----------


## Amira

*أستاذنا الفاضل إيمن رشدي* 
*اود ان اشكر لك رسائلك اليومية للعندليبيات..* 
*و انا أقرأ رسالة اليوم خطر بذهني سؤال محيرني و قولت أسأله* 
*العندلبيات تسنند لواقع أم مجرد خواطر من الخيال !!!* 
*سؤالي استفساري فقط و لا يتطلب أجابة إذا لم تريد لكن حبيت اشارك به لأنه متعلق بالموضوع * 
*خالص تحياتي لحضرتك* 
**

----------


## بنت شهريار

*
صباح العندليب الطيب

*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *أستاذنا الفاضل إيمن رشدي* 
> *اود ان اشكر لك رسائلك اليومية للعندليبيات..* 
> *و انا أقرأ رسالة اليوم خطر بذهني سؤال محيرني و قولت أسأله* 
> *العندلبيات تسنند لواقع أم مجرد خواطر من الخيال !!!* 
> *سؤالي استفساري فقط و لا يتطلب أجابة إذا لم تريد لكن حبيت اشارك به لأنه متعلق بالموضوع * 
> *خالص تحياتي لحضرتك* 
> **


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كل كلمة وليها معنى =كل حرف وله شعور
بعضها من مجتمعنا =بعضها مدّ الجذور.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> صباح العندليب الطيب*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نفسي ارد رد جامد =ع اللي من بين السطور
بس هو سطر واحد =أقسمه ازاي؟ بالساطور؟
ولا دا ريّس عصابة =كافي ع الخبر ماجور؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب مهمـوم =بيرعش... قلبه راح ينشق 
ويظهر إنه شيء محتـوم =دوام الخوف علينا... حق. [/poem]

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> نفسي ارد رد جامد =ع اللي من بين السطور
> بس هو سطر واحد =أقسمه ازاي؟ بالساطور؟
> ولا دا ريّس عصابة =كافي ع الخبر ماجور؟[/poem]


 * رجعنا تانى  نقول أسلحه
                     وساطور وتيجى سيرة الأضرحه
                        ونخاف ونترعش ومن الميه ننتعش
                      ايوووووووو عايزين عندليبيه مفرحه

                    لكم ودى واحترامى*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
>                   رجعنا تانى  نقول أسلحه
>                      وساطور وتيجى سيرة الأضرحه
>                         ونخاف ونترعش ومن الميه ننتعش
>                       ايوووووووو عايزين عندليبيه مفرحه
> 
>                     لكم ودى واحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أسلحة مين اللي حيحتاجها؟ =سطر يتيم... يتقسم ازاي؟
دا انتوا عصابة غلابة علاجها =كورس لغات... وخلاص باي باي.[/poem]

----------


## الشحرورة

*  ليه يارب رضيت بالطرح ف القسمه
                         والجمع بعدوه وممنوعه النسمه
                        ولما سالوه قال دى قوانين ورياضه
                       ومحسوبه بالحق  كده الرسمه

                     لكم ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> أسلحة مين اللي حيحتاجها؟ =سطر يتيم... يتقسم ازاي؟
> دا انتوا عصابة غلابة علاجها =كورس لغات... وخلاص باي باي.[/poem]


 *   كده برده بتقول عصابه غلابه
                   وماله الكلمه الطيبه جلابه
                للخير وهنستنى الريس يقول 
              ومش هافك هدنه خلينا اخر طيابه

                 لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *  ليه يارب رضيت بالطرح ف القسمه
>                          والجمع بعدوه وممنوعه النسمه
>                         ولما سالوه قال دى قوانين ورياضه
>                        ومحسوبه بالحق  كده الرسمه
> 
>                      لكم ودى واحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
العتاب... ليه ع القدر؟ =واحنا ناهشين لحم بعض؟
قولي من إمتى البشر =ساب لغلبان... شبر أرض؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *   كده برده بتقول عصابه غلابه
>                    وماله الكلمه الطيبه جلابه
>                 للخير وهنستنى الريس يقول 
>               ومش هافك هدنه خلينا اخر طيابه
> 
>                  لك ودى واحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما انتوا دايما طيبين =بس دا من غلبكوا
امشوا حلو كويسين =وابعدوا عن عمكوا
أحسن اضرب بعيارين =أو قصيدة تهدكوا.[/poem]

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> العتاب... ليه ع القدر؟ =واحنا ناهشين لحم بعض؟
> قولي من إمتى البشر =ساب لغلبان... شبر أرض؟[/poem]



*مفيش اى فايده م العتاب
                         والسكك كان ليها الف باب
                  وساعة القدر يعمى البصر
                  أخترانا باب الأغراب

                    لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ما انتوا دايما طيبين =بس دا من غلبكوا
> امشوا حلو كويسين =وابعدوا عن عمكوا
> أحسن اضرب بعيارين =أو قصيدة تهدكوا.[/poem]


 *     انا شايفه يا جماعه كلام تهديد
                 ونغم صوته عليه مش جديد
              برده هنتماسك ولا هنتعارك
            أصلنا عوصابه نونات طيبات أكيد

               لك ودى وأحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*        صباح عندليب ساكت والكلام هيفط
                              وحبر قلمى على الورق هينط
                        وهاسمع الكلام وبلاش ملام
                    والريس زى ما يقول للرحال هنحط  

                   لكم ودى واحترامى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*  صباح عندليب ع الشوق ماهوش قادر
                      ودمعه بالقلب تتنزف يارب يا ساتر
                   وتزعل من غير سبب اقول آه داالعجب
                   ارحمنى يا رحمان ياللى للذنوب غافر

               لكم ودى واحترامى
*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب مـفـزوع =على المحبوب امّا شاف جرحه 
حبيبه اللـي شقـاه  بدمـوع =ما يقبللوش الضنـا جارحُـه 
ومهما تكوي نار في  ضلـوع =حينساها... ويبني له فَرْحُـه. [/poem]

ملحوظة: أعتذر بشدة للشحرورة لعدم استطاعتي الرد اليوم على مشاركتها الجميلة.

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> نفسي ارد رد جامد =ع اللي من بين السطور
> بس هو سطر واحد =أقسمه ازاي؟ بالساطور؟
> ولا دا ريّس عصابة =كافي ع الخبر ماجور؟[/poem]


اللى مابين السطور كتيررررررررررررررررررر
كلام خطيررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ساطور مين اللى يقدر عليه
والله لو جبت ايه ياعندليب
دا مايقدر عليه يد 
دا هو دا سر شووووووووووووويبس
ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششش

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *   كده برده بتقول عصابه غلابه
>                    وماله الكلمه الطيبه جلابه
>                 للخير وهنستنى الريس يقول 
>               ومش هافك هدنه خلينا اخر طيابه
> 
>                  لك ودى واحترامى*


لا ياشحرورتنا بلاش نفك الهدنة
لسه مشموس نفسهم من الحرب اللى فاتت
ولولا استاذ نادر انقذ الراءات

مفيش احلى من ان الواحد يقول ويجرى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هددددددددددددددددددددددددددددنة
لسه مشفتش بعينى الشمال 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباحك ارق من الورد غاليتى
 :f2:

----------


## pussycat

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,deeppink,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

وحشتونى بجد من زمان = ياريت فى قلبكوا يكون ليا مكان




زى ما أنتوا غاليين عليا = وبحس معاكوا بالأمان







بوســــــــــــــــــــــــــى[/poem][/SIZE][/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

> *     انا شايفه يا جماعه كلام تهديد
>                  ونغم صوته عليه مش جديد
>               برده هنتماسك ولا هنتعارك
>             أصلنا عوصابه نونات طيبات أكيد
> 
>                لك ودى وأحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/33.gif" border="double,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تهديد و وعيد لمين و لا لمين = يا بنتى دا أنتى حتة من ضلعى

أبويا يوم ما مات كنتى همه = و من كلامه ليا عنك نزل دمعى

وصانى عليكى و هو بينازع = و ملك الموت كأنه بيشد نزعى

و لا همو من قسوة الموت = كان كل همو يتأكد من سمعى

أختك أمك بنتك و زوجتك = خد بالك منهم لما سالت مدامعى[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مفيش اى فايده م العتاب
>                          والسكك كان ليها الف باب
>                   وساعة القدر يعمى البصر
>                   أخترانا باب الأغراب
> 
>                     لك ودى واحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شمس بكرة.. جاية جاية =عمر شوك ما خبّى وردة
بس جاوبي الفكرة ديه =مش زهت شمس النهاردا؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *     انا شايفه يا جماعه كلام تهديد
>                  ونغم صوته عليه مش جديد
>               برده هنتماسك ولا هنتعارك
>             أصلنا عوصابه نونات طيبات أكيد
> 
>                لك ودى وأحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قال يتعاركوا؟ طب مع مين =هى الحتة دي فيها فراخ؟
دا انتوا جمالكوا نونات هاديين =مالكوش حس وعقلكوا داخ.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *        صباح عندليب ساكت والكلام هيفط
>                               وحبر قلمى على الورق هينط
>                         وهاسمع الكلام وبلاش ملام
>                     والريس زى ما يقول للرحال هنحط  
> 
>                    لكم ودى واحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
خلليكوا ويّا الريس يا ختي =لما يوديكم في ابو نكلة
وتقولوا عيني وميلة بختي =ولا حصلنا الطرشي ف أكلة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *  صباح عندليب ع الشوق ماهوش قادر
>                       ودمعه بالقلب تتنزف يارب يا ساتر
>                    وتزعل من غير سبب اقول آه داالعجب
>                    ارحمنى يا رحمان ياللى للذنوب غافر
> 
>                لكم ودى واحترامى
> *


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عمر البكا ما كان تسالي =عمره ما سال من غير سبب
العين بتدمع لمّا حالي =الحزن ما احتمله... وهرب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> اللى مابين السطور كتيررررررررررررررررررر
> كلام خطيررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> ساطور مين اللى يقدر عليه
> والله لو جبت ايه ياعندليب
> دا مايقدر عليه يد 
> دا هو دا سر شووووووووووووويبس
> ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششش


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ليه عشمانه وفاردة علينا =السواطير مش ليكوا يا ننس
دي عصابة غلابة ومسكينة =حتى مشاكستكم بتونس.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> لا ياشحرورتنا بلاش نفك الهدنة
> لسه مشموس نفسهم من الحرب اللى فاتت
> ولولا استاذ نادر انقذ الراءات
> مفيش احلى من ان الواحد يقول ويجرى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هددددددددددددددددددددددددددددنة
> لسه مشفتش بعينى الشمال 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> صباحك ارق من الورد غاليتى


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حلوة "مشموس" دي بالسين =دي طريقة جديدة يا عصابة؟
ولا الننوس دي مع مين؟ =جايالنا سنة أولى كتابة؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,deeppink,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]وحشتونى بجد من زمان = ياريت فى قلبكوا يكون ليا مكان
> زى ما أنتوا غاليين عليا = وبحس معاكوا بالأمان
> بوســــــــــــــــــــــــــى[/poem][/SIZE][/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
المكان مكانك انتي =تيجي أي وقت فيه
دا احنا أهل، وإنتي بنتي =والوداد صافي وماليه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/33.gif" border="double,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]تهديد و وعيد لمين و لا لمين = يا بنتى دا أنتى حتة من ضلعى
> أبويا يوم ما مات كنتى همه = و من كلامه ليا عنك نزل دمعى
> وصانى عليكى و هو بينازع = و ملك الموت كأنه بيشد نزعى
> و لا همو من قسوة الموت = كان كل همو يتأكد من سمعى
> أختك أمك بنتك و زوجتك = خد بالك منهم لما سالت مدامعى[/poem]



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عم "كيميائي" الحونين =هات يا حنية ودلع
طب يا خويا كنت بين =حتة قوة لو جدع.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحنا عندليـب مـارد =طلع من قمقمه  مشحون 
حينتج شغـل م الجامـد =ويِفْرِح اللي بات محزون 
تجلجل ضحكته  وشـادد =بعزمه فوق هموم الكون. [/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ليه عشمانه وفاردة علينا =السواطير مش ليكوا يا ننس
دي عصابة غلابة ومسكينة =حتى مشاكستكم بتونس.[/poem]


ننس ننس ننس مين
غلابة .. مساكين ؟؟ 
دول يطلعوا مين 
ولسسسسسسسسسسسه ياما هتتونس يا ابو ننس
اتحمل انت بقى 
   *

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *ننس ننس ننس مين
> غلابة .. مساكين ؟؟ 
> دول يطلعوا مين 
> ولسسسسسسسسسسسه ياما هتتونس يا ابو ننس
> اتحمل انت بقى 
>    *


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ننس إنتي وهي وهي =يا عصابة كلها كتاكيت
وغلابة تدوبوا في المية =أوعوا لاحطحنكم فتافيت.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحنا عندليـب مـارد =طلع من قمقمه  مشحون 
> حينتج شغـل م الجامـد =ويِفْرِح اللي بات محزون 
> تجلجل ضحكته  وشـادد =بعزمه فوق هموم الكون. [/poem]



[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب .. الجامد=صبح بيحضرلنا مخزون
جاى علينا أهو .. وفارد=وناوى يطلّع من المكنون[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> عم "كيميائي" الحونين =هات يا حنية ودلع
> طب يا خويا كنت بين =حتة قوة لو جدع.[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/30.gif" border="double,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

الحنية يا عمنا الكبير طبع فيا = ورثته من والدى و جدود جدى

مش ممكن ييجى عليا يوم أفكر = أستقوى و بعدين أشتكى وجدى

و بعدين علي مين أستعفى دى = هى حتة متاخدة من قلب كبدى

ضعيفة في قوتها و دايما = جنبي و عمرها ما تفكر تبقي ضدى

و قوية في ضعفها و أبدا = و مادة يدها و ملحومة بقوة في يدى

أستقوى علي أمي و أختي = و لا أستقوي عليهم و أعيش لوحدى[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب .. الجامد=صبح بيحضرلنا مخزون
> جاى علينا أهو .. وفارد=وناوى يطلّع من المكنون[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب مجدع =بأصحابه استعد وفاق
حينسى الحزن ويودع =ليالي الدمع والأشواق.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/30.gif" border="double,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]الحنية يا عمنا الكبير طبع فيا = ورثته من والدى و جدود جدى
> مش ممكن ييجى عليا يوم أفكر = أستقوى و بعدين أشتكى وجدى
> و بعدين علي مين أستعفى دى = هى حتة متاخدة من قلب كبدى
> ضعيفة في قوتها و دايما = جنبي و عمرها ما تفكر تبقي ضدى
> و قوية في ضعفها و أبدا = و مادة يدها و ملحومة بقوة في يدى
> أستقوى علي أمي و أختي = و لا أستقوي عليهم و أعيش لوحدى[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
رحمة الله ع "الكيماوي" =سبع وفكرني بالقطة
عمره ما قال من نِفسه شكاوي =أصل النوم متعب... ع البسطة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندلـيـب  راســه =محجّر ناوي يطـوي  الصعـب 
وقلبـه يفـيـض بإحسـاسـه =حماس مؤمن مالوش في اللعب. 
 [/poem]

----------


## الشحرورة

*         صباح عندليب متغاظ
                  بنى بيت ع الرمل انهد وباظ
                  ومن ايه وحصل ليه
                مش عارف الا انه بالهوا ولاص

                لكم ودى واحترامى


*

----------


## الشحرورة

*     صباح عندليب نسى وضحكته تجلجل
                        وبطل خلاص يزعل ويتعلل
                      ومن بكره هاجيب فكره
                      تخلى الدنيا ما تملل

               لكم ودى واحترامى*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *         صباح عندليب متغاظ
>                   بنى بيت ع الرمل انهد وباظ
>                   ومن ايه وحصل ليه
>                 مش عارف الا انه بالهوا ولاص
> 
>                 لكم ودى واحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب شبعان =حلم لما اشتكى له الحلم
نصيبه يعيش مع الغربان =ويكفاه ما حصل من ظلم.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *     صباح عندليب نسى وضحكته تجلجل
>                         وبطل خلاص يزعل ويتعلل
>                       ومن بكره هاجيب فكره
>                       تخلى الدنيا ما تملل
> 
>                لكم ودى واحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كانت لحظة... وأتاها الموت =كانت شمعة... وطفاها الريح
كانت كلمة... تلاها سكوت =كانت نسمة... وسابتني جريح.[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> كانت لحظة... وأتاها الموت =كانت شمعة... وطفاها الريح
> كانت كلمة... تلاها سكوت =كانت نسمة... وسابتني جريح.[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب محتار=ما بين الكلمة و التفسير
يتوه بين النعيم ..و النار=و ربّك .. صاحب التدبير[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب محتار=ما بين الكلمة و التفسير
> يتوه بين النعيم ..و النار=و ربّك .. صاحب التدبير[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب كسّر =تماثيل الهوى الخداع
عزيز ولا عمره يتحسر =بحب رخيص خلاص انباع.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  فاخـر =فوق الأوجاع رفع هامته 
وقال: الصبر له  آخـر =وإلاّ الجرح في  كرامته. 
 [/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> رحمة الله ع "الكيماوي" =سبع وفكرني بالقطة
> عمره ما قال من نِفسه شكاوي =أصل النوم متعب... ع البسطة.[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/30.gif" border="double,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
رحمة الله علي الجميع مطلوبة = و من حق كل مسلم بعد السلام

لو شفت يا سيدى السبع في = الغابة بيعامل وليفته بكل إحترام

و قالوا زمان في الأمثال = لو الراجل غول عمره ما ياكل المدام

و العملية مش صعبة قوى = و مش هتوصل أننا علي السلم ننام[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب  فاخـر=فوق الأوجاع رفع هامته 
> وقال: الصبر له  آخـر=وإلاّ الجرح في  كرامته.[/poem]



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب .. يا سلام=على موّاله لمّا يروق
يجود بالمعنى.. كلّه تمام=في دنيا .. بين غروب و شروق[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/30.gif" border="double,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> رحمة الله علي الجميع مطلوبة = و من حق كل مسلم بعد السلام
> 
> لو شفت يا سيدى السبع في = الغابة بيعامل وليفته بكل إحترام
> 
> و قالوا زمان في الأمثال = لو الراجل غول عمره ما ياكل المدام
> 
> و العملية مش صعبة قوى = و مش هتوصل أننا علي السلم ننام[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
غول و بسطة إيه و غابة =هيّ سيرة ألف ليلة!
لاحنا كنا في غيط ديابة =ولاّ تايهين في النّجيلة!
الحكاية.. نغم ربابة=مش بعيدة ..و مستحيلة
آه ..يا مغرم صبابة=الغرام دا.. أحلى نيلة[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> غول و بسطة إيه و غابة =هيّ سيرة ألف ليلة!
> لاحنا كنا في غيط ديابة =ولاّ تايهين في النّجيلة!
> الحكاية.. نغم ربابة=مش بعيدة ..و مستحيلة
> آه ..يا مغرم صبابة=الغرام دا.. أحلى نيلة[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="1,black"]
أوحشتنى يا فتى أوسيم الجميل = و منتظر أسمع عنك كل خير

فينك من زمان عن حبايبك بعيد = منتظرينك بشوق يا أمير[/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

صباكم عندليب فرحان بالرجعه للخلان ..

كمبيوتره يا ولداه من مده كان عطلان ..

ولما صلحناه ..بََّطل يقول الآه ..

جينا شغلناه ..النت جه تلفان ..

بالبحث والتمحيص ..والنفقه والتهجيص ..

نصرف كتير بالهبل ..أصبحنا اهه بلابيص ..

رحنا وجيبنا خبير ..عنده كتير تفاسير..

قال وضعكم دا خطير ..وانتم حقيقى حمير..

طب بصوا يا طراطير..السلك واكله فيران ..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/30.gif" border="double,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> رحمة الله علي الجميع مطلوبة = و من حق كل مسلم بعد السلام
> لو شفت يا سيدى السبع في = الغابة بيعامل وليفته بكل إحترام
> و قالوا زمان في الأمثال = لو الراجل غول عمره ما ياكل المدام
> و العملية مش صعبة قوى = و مش هتوصل أننا علي السلم ننام[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يعجبني اللي يشبه حاله=بالغول والسبع اما يصرّخ
ما هو لو كح اللي حيجرى له =حينام تحت الحوض في المطبخ.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب .. يا سلام=على موّاله لمّا يروق
> يجود بالمعنى.. كلّه تمام=في دنيا .. بين غروب و شروق[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب جانا =بأبسط جملة قال الحق
بوده ف حرفه داوانا =بأجمل صورة حن ورق.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> غول و بسطة إيه و غابة =هيّ سيرة ألف ليلة!
> لاحنا كنا في غيط ديابة =ولاّ تايهين في النّجيلة!
> الحكاية.. نغم ربابة=مش بعيدة ..و مستحيلة
> آه ..يا مغرم صبابة=الغرام دا.. أحلى نيلة[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
والنبي تقول له الغرام =ياما هزّ اشناب عريضة
بس مش حتمي المدام =أمرها قهر وفريضة.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ..ميّل=على اخوانه بورد وفل
ويجى الليل ويلَيّل=يسيب عطره فوق جبين الكل[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،،f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="1,black"]
> أوحشتنى يا فتى أوسيم الجميل = و منتظر أسمع عنك كل خير
> فينك من زمان عن حبايبك بعيد = منتظرينك بشوق يا أمير[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اتغزّل فيه... ما انتوا زمايل =سوا في دراسة... سوا في الطاعة
بس الكيميا دي ليها عمايل =جايبه لناسها... أنيميا شجاعة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباكم عندليب فرحان بالرجعه للخلان ..
> كمبيوتره يا ولداه من مده كان عطلان ..
> ولما صلحناه ..بََّطل يقول الآه ..
> جينا شغلناه ..النت جه تلفان ..
> بالبحث والتمحيص ..والنفقه والتهجيص ..
> نصرف كتير بالهبل ..أصبحنا اهه بلابيص ..
> رحنا وجيبنا خبير ..عنده كتير تفاسير..
> قال وضعكم دا خطير ..وانتم حقيقى حمير..
> طب بصوا يا طراطير..السلك واكله فيران ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ان كان على المصاريف =رقبتنا سدادة
بس البرنس ظريف =غاب مدة...مش عادة
واهه عاد بدون تكليف =هنونا يا سادة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب ..ميّل=على اخوانه بورد وفل
> ويجى الليل ويلَيّل=يسيب عطره فوق جبين الكل[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،f2:


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ورد مين يابا المدير؟ =هو كان ميتنج طناش؟
فين نصيبنا في الفطير؟ =ولا بِعتوا اللي ماجاش؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب إصـرار =يقول الصدق... أصله بسيط 
صراحة تغنـي ع  الأوتـار =ولا تَخْبِيَّة... ولا  توريـط. 
 [/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ان كان على المصاريف =رقبتنا سدادة
> بس البرنس ظريف =غاب مدة...مش عادة
> واهه عاد بدون تكليف =هنونا يا سادة.[/poem]



ياما سمعنا كلام .. والفعل يابا مفيش ..

طب قول حتدفع كام .. وبلاش يا عم تعيش ..

دور فنجرى بحبوح .. دايما ايديه سايبه ..

حوش جيبك المفتوح.. ابو خيطان دايبه ..

دايما نضيف يا بخيت.. فى نضافته يا محلاه ..

بصيت فى جوفه لقيت..واحد بقول لله ..

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يحيى زكريا
					

ياما سمعنا كلام .. والفعل يابا مفيش ..

طب قول حتدفع كام .. وبلاش يا عم تعيش ..

دور فنجرى بحبوح .. دايما ايديه سايبه ..

حوش جيبك المفتوح.. ابو خيطان دايبه ..

دايما نضيف يا بخيت.. فى نضافته يا محلاه ..

بصيت فى جوفه لقيت..واحد بقول لله ..


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههه
على يددددددددددددددددددددددددددددى
حتى يا استاذ يحيى يوم العزومة اخد الطبق لوحدة 
وفضلت اتحااااااااااااااايل على ما اخدت حتة
وهو مش راضى ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااا

بس إيه حكاية الجيب ابو خيطان دايبة  !!
جديدة الحقيقة 
لك السبق الصحفى استاذى الفاضل 
وكل شششششششششششىء انكششششششششفن وباااااااااااااااااااااااااان
لله لله 

تسلم ايدك استاذ يحيى
مع انى هتهرس انا عارفه
2 شعراء انا مااااااااااااالى
ايش اخششنى بينكم
بس تقول ايه
ماصدقت الحقيقة موضوع فيه فرم
قلت افرم وربنا يتولانى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الحق اجرى انا بقى*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب .. دوّار=على البساتين ف عشق ورود
دا بعد الليل .. حييجي نهار=يلملم شوقه فيه... و يعود[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ياما سمعنا كلام .. والفعل يابا مفيش ..
> طب قول حتدفع كام .. وبلاش يا عم تعيش ..
> دور فنجرى بحبوح .. دايما ايديه سايبه ..
> حوش جيبك المفتوح.. ابو خيطان دايبه ..
> دايما نضيف يا بخيت.. فى نضافته يا محلاه ..
> بصيت فى جوفه لقيت..واحد بقول لله ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يعني انت لما تغيب =ترجع بدون دستور؟
دا قول برنس حبيب؟ =ولا دا فيل زرزور؟
بتقول خيوط الجيب =دابت؟ طب اكفي ماجور
وانت الفلوس يا قريب =عندك... ما تمضي حضور
والفار حداك حيشيب =من أكل سلك النور.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههه
> على يددددددددددددددددددددددددددددى
> حتى يا استاذ يحيى يوم العزومة اخد الطبق لوحدة 
> وفضلت اتحااااااااااااااايل على ما اخدت حتة
> وهو مش راضى ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> بس إيه حكاية الجيب ابو خيطان دايبة  !!
> جديدة الحقيقة 
> لك السبق الصحفى استاذى الفاضل 
> وكل شششششششششششىء انكششششششششفن وباااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
واحدة بتهدّي النفوس =هي أصلا مالها بينا؟
إحنا بنقول ع الفلوس =وعصابتها مستدينة![/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب .. دوّار=على البساتين ف عشق ورود
> دا بعد الليل .. حييجي نهار=يلملم شوقه فيه... و يعود[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب بيسيل =بفيض من شوقه وحنانه
يا ما احلى القول بود جميل =وما احلى اللحن بلسانه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحنا عندليـب  عفريـت =يفـطَّ.. ينـطّ...  بشقـاوة 
سألته: ليه؟ فقال لي:صحيت =على صوت فرحة وحـلاوة. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  جرانيـت =شديـد العـزم والهـمـة 
حيركن حبـة  الحواديـت =ويطلع فوق... على القمة. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الورد والريحـان =صباح الشمس  مبتسمة 
صباح العندليب بستـان =يحيي الناس مع النسمة. [/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ..بيحَضّر=شُنَطُه لكن بوزن خفيف
عشان عمره ماحيقدر=يزوّد عن يومين تصييف[/poem]

وكل عام والجميع بخير :f: 

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب ..بيحَضّر=شُنَطُه لكن بوزن خفيف
> عشان عمره ماحيقدر=يزوّد عن يومين تصييف[/poem]
> وكل عام والجميع بخير
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب طيار =ما بين شغله، وبين أهله
لكين بيقاوم التيار =يناجي الشوق، ويندهله.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب بنتـه =بتتحكـم وتأمـر فيـه 
من الفجرية ساب نومته =نزل وياهـا  بتمشيـه. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

لأخي العزيز / الكيميائي (أبو أمنية)... اللي بيجر ناعم للحريم.

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب  نشـوان =سمع صوت صاحبه واتطمن 
في حضن الود ع  الخـلاّن =يـروق البـال ويتـأمـن. [/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليـب بنتـه =بتتحكـم وتأمـر فيـه 
> من الفجرية ساب نومته =نزل وياهـا  بتمشيـه. [/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب .. بيدعيلهم=يذيدهم فى القلوب حب وحنان
وبعد بناتك.. يجى ولادهم =يمّشوك " ياجدو" كمان وكمان[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب .. بيدعيلهم=يزيدهم فى القلوب حب وحنان
> وبعد بناتك.. يجى ولادهم =يمّشوك " ياجدو" كمان وكمان[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وجع شاشتك... يا شيخ سَمّي=دا لسه سنين وحايعدو
بقى استكترت "يا عمي"؟ =قوام حاتقول لي: يا جدو؟[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب .. على البحر بدندن مع العصافير

بعزف على قلبي لحن ..  فشر فراشه بطير[/frame]*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> وجع شاشتك... يا شيخ سَمّي=دا لسه سنين وحايعدو
> بقى استكترت "يا عمي"؟ =قوام حاتقول لي: يا جدو؟[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك عندليب .. "عمّى"= لقلبى كلامك  زاده وزواده
وحد يطول كدة يسمّى= وهوبا يشيل فى أحفاده
ده زى ماقالت زمان "أمى"=أعز الوِلْد .. وِلْد ولاده[/poem]
خالص تحياتى استاذى العزيز،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءك عندليب .. "عمّى"= لقلبى كلامك  زاده وزواده
> وحد يطول كدة يسمّى= وهوبا يشيل فى أحفاده
> ده زى ماقالت زمان "أمى"=أعز الوِلْد .. وِلْد ولاده[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى استاذى العزيز،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لحد الحاجة... نسكت هُس =وراها مافيش كلام يتقال
ما هي ف قولها حِكَم تنحسّ =على إيديها... تقوم أجيال
عليها هي تأمر بس =علينا الطاعة... نبقى رجال.[/poem]

----------


## حنـــــان

ما شاء الله

54 صفحة (من غير نق) وأول مرة أشوف الموضوع ده؟  :: 
بس الحقيقة مسكته من أوله لآخره مافوتش ولا كلمة!
يعني كده أبقى أدمنته ومش حقدر أعيش من غيره  ::h:: 

أستاذ أيمن رشدي
ايه التجمع الرائع ده... والشكر كله يعود لك على الفكرة الحلوة دي...
عجبتني قوي التبادلات مابين حضرتك وبين أستاذ أوسيمي وأستاذ يحيى زكريا والجميع

وضحكت جدا على الحوار بينك وبين أستاذ يحيى اللي بدأ هنا

http://egyptsons.com/misr/post1007669-172.html




> مساكم عندليب .......... ماشى بيقَصَّعْ ..
> 
> عشقه يا خلق عجيب ..وانا قلبى حيولع ..
> 
> شافنى بِعِدْ عنى ..........قصده يجننى ..
> 
> مقدرتش أجرى وراه..لا الجزمه تتقطَّع ..





> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا مساء العندليب =عينه زايغة ورجله حافية
> لما ما لحقش الحبيب =جه ورص القول بقافية[/poem]





> يا صُبح العندليب ... يتمخطر على أرضه ...
> 
> حالف يا ناس ما يسيب ..قلبى على بعضه ..
> 
> شفتك يا خلِّى عليل ......رايح تاخد حقنه ..
> 
> بسأل جاوبنى طبيب ..قاللى الحبيب عضُّه ..





> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا عندليب يا عنيد =راسك صحيح ناشفة
> بقى لمّا احب جديد =تبعتني مستشفى؟[/poem]





> مساك عندليب .... يا روميو يا أنانى ...
> 
> رايح تحب جديد .... وسايبنى وحدانى ..
> 
> طب كنت خدنى معاك ..فى الشده تلقانى..
> 
> الحقنه لو توجعك.. أصرخ أنا أه يانى ..





> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحك عندليب =متحني بالبركة
> لكن يا سي الحبّيب =الحب مش شركة[/poem]





> يا عندليب يا شديد ....طب ليه ما نتشارك ..
> 
> الحب بينَّا يزيد ...........وبنوره نتبارك ..
> 
> القلب يصبح عال...........تتجدد الأمال ..
> 
> وان جانا وقف الحال ..نقعد سوا نتعارك ..






> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يابا تشاركني ف مين؟ =بنقول مافيش شركة
> لا هو شيرت له كُمّين =أو جينز له ماركة؟
> اسمع يا زين الناس =روّح وشوف حالك
> لا مالكش عندي يمين =لو جيت... حاقيم عركة.[/poem]





> مساك عندليب ........... يا فتوه متصيت ..
> 
> لك صوت قوى يا حبيب ..ع العالى بتزيط ..
> 
> يالا نكون شُرَكَات ..دنا واد بتاع حركات ..
> 
> صدقنى لما تغيب ......بقعد هنا وبعيط ..


----
أنا شايفة في الفترة الأخيرة الأستاذ أوسيمي وأستاذ يحيى مش بيشاركوا كتير زي الأول... لعل المانع خير... وياريت يرجعوا يمتعونا بكلامهم الرائع زي الأول... أشعاركم بتزيد العندليبيات رونق وجمال.

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا  :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ما شاء الله
> 54 صفحة (من غير نق) وأول مرة أشوف الموضوع ده؟ 
> بس الحقيقة مسكته من أوله لآخره مافوتش ولا كلمة!
> يعني كده أبقى أدمنته ومش حقدر أعيش من غيره 
> أستاذ أيمن رشدي
> ايه التجمع الرائع ده... والشكر كله يعود لك على الفكرة الحلوة دي...
> عجبتني قوي التبادلات مابين حضرتك وبين أستاذ أوسيمي وأستاذ يحيى زكريا والجميع
> وضحكت جدا على الحوار بينك وبين أستاذ يحيى اللي بدأ هنا
> http://egyptsons.com/misr/post1007669-172.html
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب يا حنان =بود الصحبة هَلّ ورَق
كلامك صح... والإخوان =غيابهم طال.. ومنه حاطق
دا "يحي" برنس جاب لي جنان =وأوسيمي جايبلي النق
لكين في شعرهم ألوان =وإحساسهم جميل بالحق.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب .. على البحر بدندن مع العصافير
> بعزف على قلبي لحن ..  فشر فراشه بطير[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أخيرا مملكة رجعت =تنورنا بأفراحها
يارب تكون بقى سمعت =خبر يبهجنا بنجاحها.[/poem]

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
خلاص بقى ماينفعش 
انا بقالي من ساعة ما نزل الموضوع دا افتحه شوية واقفله اتابعه شوية واطنشه حبه 
بس مافيش فايدة مش بيروح من بالي
موضوع متميز من كل النواحي
المشاركين والعندليبيات حاجة بصراحة فريدة 
حوار راقي حتى لو شابته بعض الشوائب احيانا 

اسمحوا لي كل زبائن العندليبيات بمشاركة بسيطة 
ربنا يسهل وتكون خفيفة على قلوبكم 


صباح العندليب نافوخه طق وفك 
وحياخد فوق دماغه بالجزمة ويتسك
مسكين.. حيشوف أيام يحسبها هنا 
بس أكيد اخرها ضنك في ضنك :No:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> خلاص بقى ماينفعش 
> انا بقالي من ساعة ما نزل الموضوع دا افتحه شوية واقفله اتابعه شوية واطنشه حبه 
> بس مافيش فايدة مش بيروح من بالي
> موضوع متميز من كل النواحي
> المشاركين والعندليبيات حاجة بصراحة فريدة 
> حوار راقي حتى لو شابته بعض الشوائب احيانا 
> اسمحوا لي كل زبائن العندليبيات بمشاركة بسيطة 
> ربنا يسهل وتكون خفيفة على قلوبكم 
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أوشا ابن عمي عندنا؟ =يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
ليه شايفة دنيا مطينة؟ =والفرح ليه راح في الوبا؟
دا الحلم ثروة، والهنا =نسمة وداد بين الرُبى
ياما الزمان خد مننا =ياما هرانا دبدبة
بس اسمعي قولي أنا =واتذكريه يا طيبة
لمّا تمرّ كام سنة =حيوحشك عمر الصبا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  حكمـة =ياخدها حلقة في ودانـه 
يا إيدك تمسك الشكمـة =يا زمنك يجري بحصانه.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> أخيرا مملكة رجعت =تنورنا بأفراحها
> يارب تكون بقى سمعت =خبر يبهجنا بنجاحها.[/poem]


*[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب لسه .. دعواتك لينا ياكبير

انا عن نفسي مش عايزها لكن لازم أفرح الغير[/frame]*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب حيرانه قرراتي ديمآ ملخبطه

نفسي اخد قرار وأبقى عروسه مزقططة[/frame]*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> ما شاء الله
> 
> 54 صفحة (من غير نق) وأول مرة أشوف الموضوع ده؟ 
> بس الحقيقة مسكته من أوله لآخره مافوتش ولا كلمة!
> يعني كده أبقى أدمنته ومش حقدر أعيش من غيره 
> 
> أستاذ أيمن رشدي
> ايه التجمع الرائع ده... والشكر كله يعود لك على الفكرة الحلوة دي...
> عجبتني قوي التبادلات مابين حضرتك وبين أستاذ أوسيمي وأستاذ يحيى زكريا والجميع
> ...





> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب يا حنان =بود الصحبة هَلّ ورَق
> كلامك صح... والإخوان =غيابهم طال.. ومنه حاطق
> دا "يحي" برنس جاب لي جنان =وأوسيمي جايبلي النق
> لكين في شعرهم ألوان =وإحساسهم جميل بالحق.[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساكم ... عندليب الدار=لا نقّ يجيبه يوم .. و لا قرّ
لا عمره ف يوم يذيع أسرار=و لا حيجيبها يوم .. عَ البرّ
بتمشي معاه .. في ليل و نهار=يسجلها .. ليوم الحرّ
و تَحْرَنْ .. تنطفي الأنوار=و يطوي جناحه.. من غير شرّ[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب...  كاويه=نيران الشوق حشاه ..و الجوف
كأنّ الغربة مش ناويه=تطهّر قلبه يوم ..م الخوف
لا عادت دنيته .. راويه=ولا يومه ... صبح مألوف[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب لسه .. دعواتك لينا ياكبير
> انا عن نفسي مش عايزها لكن لازم أفرح الغير[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب ينتع =دعاوي ليكوا بالزوفة
دا مستني وحايفرقع=دماغة دايخة ملهوفة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب حيرانه قرراتي ديمآ ملخبطه
> نفسي اخد قرار وأبقى عروسه مزقططة[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بكرة ماهوش ملك البشر =بالله آمنتي... فاستخيري
الحكم دايما للقدر =ربك رحيم... بيه استجيري.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساكم ... عندليب الدار=لا نقّ يجيبه يوم .. و لا قرّ
> لا عمره ف يوم يذيع أسرار=و لا حيجيبها يوم .. عَ البرّ
> بتمشي معاه .. في ليل و نهار=يسجلها .. ليوم الحرّ
> و تَحْرَنْ .. تنطفي الأنوار=و يطوي جناحه.. من غير شرّ[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شيخنا اهه امّا بيتأخر =شعره اللي ما قالهوش... مخزون
هو ما هوش محتاج يتفكر =قولة الشعر دي عنده تهون
وف نومه لو كان بيشخّر =دا شخيره مقفي وموزون.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب...  كاويه=نيران الشوق حشاه ..و الجوف
> كأنّ الغربة مش ناويه=تطهّر قلبه يوم ..م الخوف
> لا عادت دنيته .. راويه=ولا يومه ... صبح مألوف[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا ليل الغربة... طعمك مرّ = وهمسك خوف، ولونك شوق
ثواني فيك تدوم وتجرّ =نحيب الجوف، وعجز الضوء.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب يسأل =ف ألف سؤال في إمتى وليه؟
عشان البخت يتعدل =أهه بيسعى... حيعمل إيه؟[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> شيخنا اهه امّا بيتأخر =شعره اللي ما قالهوش... مخزون
> هو ما هوش محتاج يتفكر =قولة الشعر دي عنده تهون
> وف نومه لو كان بيشخّر =دا شخيره مقفي وموزون.[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شيخ مين بس الله يخليك=ياكشي شايفني بعِمّة و شال
هوّ يا دوبك حتّة ديك=يِدّنْ!! .. ولاّ يقول موّال!![/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا ليل الغربة... طعمك مرّ = وهمسك خوف، ولونك شوق
> ثواني فيك تدوم وتجرّ =نحيب الجوف، وعجز الضوء.[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب.. كلمة=يقولها .. تجرّي دمع العين
عصارة الفكر.. و الحكمة=يا شاعر..قول لي جايّه منين[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب يسأل =ف ألف سؤال في إمتى وليه؟
> عشان البخت يتعدل =أهه بيسعى... حيعمل إيه؟[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سؤال العندليب واصل=و ربّ القُدرة عالم بيه
يا تتعدّل .. يا حنواصل=لا يوم نزهق..ولا نعصيه[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> شيخ مين بس الله يخليك=ياكشي شايفني بعِمّة و شال
> هوّ يا دوبك حتّة ديك=يِدّنْ!! .. ولاّ يقول موّال!![/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هو أدان الديك دا شوية؟ =ولا بسيط قول الموّال
رص يا شيخ ومالكش عليّ =حلفان لا تكيد العذّال.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب.. كلمة=يقولها .. تجرّي دمع العين
> عصارة الفكر.. و الحكمة=يا شاعر..قول لي جايّه منين[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بتسألني؟ وإنت الشيخ! =وياما دروس هنا منك
أقول لك جاية م المريخ =لكين أصل الحكم عندك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> سؤال العندليب واصل=و ربّ القُدرة عالم بيه
> يا تتعدّل .. يا حنواصل=لا يوم نزهق..ولا نعصيه[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عجايب نفس بني آدم =فضولية وعايزة تشوف
نصيب بكرة، وقال لازم =يكون بعده كمان معروف!![/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  عـازم =يأجز في الطراوة يومين 
ولاجل الحق كـان لازم =يفرّغ قلبه م التخزيـن. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب فرحان = لراس البر جاي فسحة
لكنه "ياخوفي يا بدران" =لا ترسى آخرها على بطحة.[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ....  راجع = في موسم صيف مع الأجازات
يهنّي الصحبة .. و يراجع =حساب الموسم .. اللي فات[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب ....  راجع = في موسم صيف مع الأجازات
> يهنّي الصحبة .. و يراجع =حساب الموسم .. اللي فات[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب واكل =في راس البر زي الفيل
"حسن" يعزمني ويحايل =و"بيرو" توزع المناديل.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب ساعات وهايتحدد فيهم مسيرى

أدعيلى ياوالدى كتير إنى أسعد بتخرجى غيرى[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب ساعات وهايتحدد فيهم مسيرى
> أدعيلى ياوالدى كتير إنى أسعد بتخرجى غيرى[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب واثق =في آخرة أحسن الأعمال
دا في القرآن كلام صادق =يهدّي وينعش الآمال.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب عايـز =يشوف بخته عشان دايخ 
دا من حيرته كمان جايز =يشور الحكما  ومشايخ. [/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

[frame="15 80"]

مساء عندليب ناجح وبيفرح مع كل الأخوات

من أول عضو فى المونتى لحد بوسى كات[/frame]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

[frame="15 80"]
مساء عندليب حيران من حب البوسى كات

مش نافع معاها تسبيل ولا حتى أشتغالات

حد يقولها ترحمنى مفيش كده أخوات

عماله أقولها بحبك وبرده عايزه أثبتات[/frame]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="15 80"]
> مساء عندليب ناجح وبيفرح مع كل الأخوات
> من أول عضو فى المونتى لحد بوسى كات[/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تلتميت مليون مبارك =تلميذتنا اتخرجت
الجميع جايلك يشارك =والعصافير زقزقت.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="15 80"]
> مساء عندليب حيران من حب البوسى كات
> مش نافع معاها تسبيل ولا حتى أشتغالات
> حد يقولها ترحمنى مفيش كده أخوات
> عماله أقولها بحبك وبرده عايزه أثبتات[/frame]



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تشتغليها ليه يا بنية؟ =هو الذوق على "بوسي" غريب؟
طول عمرها أم المراعيّة =بتجامل في غريب وقريب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب في الظهر =سهـر للفجـر بيناجـي 
يعاني مرّة من شيء  مُرّ =ومرّة من الأنين  شاجي.[/poem]

----------


## pussycat

> [frame="15 80"]
> مساء عندليب حيران من حب البوسى كات
> 
> مش نافع معاها تسبيل ولا حتى أشتغالات
> 
> حد يقولها ترحمنى مفيش كده أخوات
> 
> عماله أقولها بحبك وبرده عايزه أثبتات[/frame]



بغنى وأقول أه  ياليل يا عين

على أحلى صداقه ماليه حياتى

من حبها أنا أروح على فين

دى هى حياتى وعمرى الأتى

----------


## pussycat

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> تشتغليها ليه يا بنية؟ =هو الذوق على "بوسي" غريب؟
> طول عمرها أم المراعيّة =بتجامل في غريب وقريب.[/poem]



الله عليك يا سلام يا سلام

شايفه يا بنتى أهو ده الكلام

أشتغالات والنبى على إيه

دنا من حبك جالى زكام

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> بغنى وأقول أه  ياليل يا عين
> على أحلى صداقه ماليه حياتى
> من حبها أنا أروح على فين
> دى هى حياتى وعمرى الأتى


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عندليبية دي ولاّ سبيل؟ =انا راح اضيع وسطكوا يا بنات
مغنى... وشعر... وود أصيل =سبتوا لي إيه؟ التعلب فات![/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الله عليك يا سلام يا سلام
> شايفه يا بنتى أهو ده الكلام
> أشتغالات والنبى على إيه
> دنا من حبك جالى زكام


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ألف سلامة على مناخيرك =ما انتي اللي جايباها لنفسك
من كتر ما بتراعي ف غيرك =جاتلك كحة وجابت عطسك.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب ياكبير... أعذرنا والله فرحنين

النجاح جيه بعد إنتظار ... ودى فرحة الناجحين[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب ياكبير... أعذرنا والله فرحنين
> النجاح جيه بعد إنتظار ... ودى فرحة الناجحين[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
العذر دا فوراً مقبول =انتي براحتك... دا انتي الناجحة
وأصول الموقف بتقول=شغل الناجح... بس... الفرحة.[/poem]

----------


## pussycat

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> عندليبية دي ولاّ سبيل؟ =انا راح اضيع وسطكوا يا بنات
> مغنى... وشعر... وود أصيل =سبتوا لي إيه؟ التعلب فات![/poem]



أعمل إيه ياوالدى قولى

حبها فى قلبى مش راضى يمشى

كل ما أقوله أستنى وهدى

يقولى دا هيا عينى ورمشى

----------


## pussycat

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ألف سلامة على مناخيرك =ما انتي اللي جايباها لنفسك
> من كتر ما بتراعي ف غيرك =جاتلك كحة وجابت عطسك.[/poem]



ياريتها جت على قد المناخير

دا القلب والعقل والجسم بحاله

نفسى كمان شهيق وزفير

داخل خارج مش عارف ماله

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ياريتها جت على قد المناخير
> دا القلب والعقل والجسم بحاله
> نفسى كمان شهيق وزفير
> داخل خارج مش عارف ماله


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا دي حكاية لازمها الحكما =أو جاوي وحضرة وبخور
برد الصيف نزلته محترمة =رشح وهدّة حيل مكسور
اشربي ليموناتة دا العلما =واصفينها تشفي المكدور.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أعمل إيه ياوالدى قولى
> حبها فى قلبى مش راضى يمشى
> كل ما أقوله أستنى وهدى
> يقولى دا هيا عينى ورمشى


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ربي يهنّي سعيد بسعيدة =ربي يديم الود اجيال
حد يلاقي الصحبة حميدة =ويسيبها؟... دا كلام يتقال؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب عنـده =آمال في الغد واللي جايّ 
فإدعـوا ربنـا يسانـده =يشق الضلمة أجمل ضيّ. [/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]عايش كده علطول محتار .. و ديمآ حاسس إنى وحيد

ليه أنا كده بين جنه ونار .. يمكن علشان قلبى عنيد..؟[/frame]*

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,deeppink,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="" border="double,4,deeppink" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
فى كل مكان دايما رحال  ****   بادور كده على أى صديق
لقيت اليوم ريح لى البال ****   وقاللى أهه أعز رفيق
إكتب أشعار مع أزجال  ****   وكمل وياه أحلى طريق
ده عم بيرم  م الأخوال ****   وأيمن رشدى زميل وشقيق[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

*مساء الهنا والسعادة

*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]عايش كده علطول محتار .. و ديمآ حاسس إنى وحيد
> ليه أنا كده بين جنه ونار .. يمكن علشان قلبى عنيد..؟[/frame]*



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عندك لو ع الحق جميل =والباقي أرزاق عند الله
لكن لو مالهوش تأصيل =خللي العند يفيد... اسم الله.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Traditional Arabic,6,deeppink,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="" border="double,4,deeppink" type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> فى كل مكان دايما رحال  ****   بادور كده على أى صديق
> لقيت اليوم ريح لى البال ****   وقاللى أهه أعز رفيق
> إكتب أشعار مع أزجال  ****   وكمل وياه أحلى طريق
> ده عم بيرم  م الأخوال ****   وأيمن رشدى زميل وشقيق[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سمّي، وصّلي... ومد يمينك =خش معانا ف وسط احبابي
دا المطرح فرحان بقدومك =ونهارنا ورد وعنابي
قول يا شقيقي يا ما اجمل قولك =علقت الأنوار على بابي
إنت "رضا" ورضانا بنورك =يكمل باسمك إنت يا "لابي".[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء الهنا والسعادة
> 
> *


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مرحب... مرحب... مرحبتين =نورتينا يا أخت "عبير"
وانا اقول: الأنوار دي منين؟ =أتاريها مافهاش تفكير.[/poem]

----------


## حنـــــان

بقى لي كام يوم نفسي أشارك في المنتدى مش طايلة غير اني أدخل ألف لفة وأمشي
قلت آجي أصبح عليكم هنا
صباح الخير عليكم جميعا  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*بقى لي كام يوم نفسي أشارك في المنتدى مش طايلة غير اني أدخل ألف لفة وأمشي
قلت آجي أصبح عليكم هنا
صباح الخير عليكم جميعا 

صباح الهنا والسعادة غاليتى
نورتى العندليبيات
ونورتى تجمعنا الجميل
اتمنى لكِ يوم سعيد
*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> بقى لي كام يوم نفسي أشارك في المنتدى مش طايلة غير اني أدخل ألف لفة وأمشي
> قلت آجي أصبح عليكم هنا
> صباح الخير عليكم جميعا


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب قدّر =مشاغلك إنّما فرحان
ما هو لازم كمان يعذر =بناته... ولاّ إيه يا "حنان"؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بقى لي كام يوم نفسي أشارك في المنتدى مش طايلة غير اني أدخل ألف لفة وأمشي
> قلت آجي أصبح عليكم هنا
> صباح الخير عليكم جميعا 
> صباح الهنا والسعادة غاليتى
> نورتى العندليبيات
> ونورتى تجمعنا الجميل
> اتمنى لكِ يوم سعيد
> *


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أهلا ببناتي يشاركونا =ترحيبنا بجميع الناس
شرفتونا... ونورتونا =يجمعنا الود الونّاس.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,black,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,10,black" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ما  لحقـش =يقـول: اتجمِّلِـت  بالستـر 
ما أصل الستر فات ما وقفش =قوام... ساب مطرحـه...  للغـدر. [/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساكم عندليب راجع=بعد ما عاد من المصيف
يومين قضّاهم بينازع=وقالوا عليه ده بيصيف[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساكم عندليب .. شتّا=فى عز الحر وادفى
لا شاف البحر ولا حتى =قدر بالعجله يخد لفه[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## reda laby

[frame="5 90"]سميت صليت مديت إيدى **** حلو لقاك بقى طلعة عيدى
شوفت حروف تغزل كلمات ****توزن أحاسيس طرف وريدى

قلت انا مسلم مش يوم كردى ****ولا نصرانى مسيحى وأوردى
متلحف بالشال مش بردى ****وإيمان فى فؤادى بتوحيدى[/frame]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساكم عندليب راجع=بعد ما عاد من المصيف
> يومين قضّاهم بينازع=وقالوا عليه ده بيصيف[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب شافك =بتاكل... لما قلت: يا بس
آهي الحساسية في جنابك =سببها الافترا والرص.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساكم عندليب .. شتّا=فى عز الحر وادفى
> لا شاف البحر ولا حتى =قدر بالعجله يخد لفه[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قلبي معاك، ولو انك يعني =ما طبختش حاجة بإيديك
وانا كان نفسي لو تطاوعني =تعمل فتة مع البفتيك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="5 90"]سميت صليت مديت إيدى **** حلو لقاك بقى طلعة عيدى
> شوفت حروف تغزل كلمات ****توزن أحاسيس طرف وريدى
> قلت انا مسلم مش يوم كردى ****ولا نصرانى مسيحى وأوردى
> متلحف بالشال مش بردى ****وإيمان فى فؤادى بتوحيدى[/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يعني لو انت مسيحي يا عم =أو م السيخ أو جنس يهود
هنا كلمتنا الحلوة  تلم =ود مروق كله ورود.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب على الصحبه أساتذه بنتعلم منها

قولت نقول صباح ولا ورده ولا أجيب سوما تغنلنا...؟

صباح عندليب نادى عليك ياكبير

[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب على الصحبه أساتذه بنتعلم منها
> قولت نقول صباح ولا ورده ولا أجيب سوما تغنلنا...؟
> صباح عندليب نادى عليك ياكبير
> [/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب مَرْضي =بكلمة ود وكفاية
تزهر بالورود أرضي =يغني البدر ويايا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب فطسان =بضحكُه م اللي بكانـي 
بيدعونـي للاطمئنـان =لوعد أونطة وأنانـي[/poem].

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب شافك =بتاكل... لما قلت: يا بس
> آهي الحساسية في جنابك =سببها الافترا والرص.[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب كان شاهد=وشافنى أكلت يدوب مره
معرفشى انى كملتها قاعد=على سريرى بعين ورمانه وكمان حمره!!
وناس على الجمبرى بتتواعد=واناوبطيخى وجبنتى .. ورابعنا الحسره[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> قلبي معاك، ولو انك يعني =ما طبختش حاجة بإيديك
> وانا كان نفسي لو تطاوعني =تعمل فتة مع البفتيك.[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
فتّة اية دا انا كنت بفرفر=وعاوز احط ايديا فى تلج
مش راح أكابر تانى وأعفّر=وراح أصيّف هنّا فى المرج[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب كان شاهد=وشافنى أكلت يدوب مره
> معرفشى انى كملتها قاعد=على سريرى بعين ورمانه وكمان حمره!!
> وناس على الجمبرى بتتواعد=واناوبطيخى وجبنتى .. ورابعنا الحسره[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عينك في الجمبري يا معلم =اللي جرى لك دا من القَرّ
مرة كمان تبقاش تتكلم =سيبنا نهيص... واقعد ع البر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> فتّة اية دا انا كنت بفرفر=وعاوز احط ايديا فى تلج
> مش راح أكابر تانى وأعفّر=وراح أصيّف هنّا فى المرج[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لو قلت: تفرفر... دي بسيطة =دا انا شفتك فطسان ع الآخر
بعد الضحك وهيصة وزيطة ="أبو علي" كان يصعب ع الكافر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أعتذر للتأخير في إرسال عندليبية الأمس، وها هي:
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب بدموع =يناجي الليل ويتحسر
ويسأل: هل ترى فيه رجوع؟ =وإيه يا رب متقدر؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب مجروح =يداوي النار بتنهيده
ويكتم آه بتكوي الروح =بآه بايتة... وآه جديدة.[/poem]

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 80"]إنت غلبت الكل بقلمك  : وقصادك رفعنا رايتنا
حرف كلامك يقتل ألمك :ويخليك عملاق فى حارتنا[/frame]

----------


## أحلى كلمة

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,purple,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب مشتاق = للقعدة الحلوة ولمة الأصحاب

والجو الجميل والميه الزرقاء  = وأكلة هنية انشاله كباب[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="7 80"]إنت غلبت الكل بقلمك  : وقصادك رفعنا رايتنا
> حرف كلامك يقتل ألمك :ويخليك عملاق فى حارتنا[/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
والله يا "لابي" ما لكش يمين =لولا الصحبة لا كنت أضيع
كلمة ف كلمة بود أمين =نَسّوا مرار كل المواضيع.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,purple,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب مشتاق = للقعدة الحلوة ولمة الأصحاب
> والجو الجميل والميه الزرقاء  = وأكلة هنية انشاله كباب[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
"ان شالله كباب" ليه؟ لا هو جبنة؟ =هو تواضعك... أكل اللحمة؟
دا انتوا علفتونا ولا سيبنا =حتى العضم اهه راح في الزحمة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب شربات =ما بنتي يوم كتابها اليوم
ما تدعوا يا شباب وبنات =وعقبالكوا بفرْح يدوم.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الخير... فرح بنتي =وزفّتها... وانا محتاس
أعيط والفرح حالتي =وازغرد ويّا كل الناس.[/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح الخير... فرح بنتي =وزفّتها... وانا محتاس
> أعيط والفرح حالتي =وازغرد ويّا كل الناس.[/poem]


صباح العندليب فرحان.. من قلبه ببارك  ..

مليون مبروك للعرسان .. وأكتر من ذلك..

بنبونى مع شيكولاته ..يمشوا سوا تاتاتاتا..

ويوم ما تبقول تلاته ..نيجى كلنا ونشارك ..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب فرحان.. من قلبه ببارك  ..
> مليون مبروك للعرسان .. وأكتر من ذلك..
> بنبونى مع شيكولاته ..يمشوا سوا تاتاتاتا..
> ويوم ما تبقول تلاته ..نيجى كلنا ونشارك ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تشكر... دا انا محتاس وغلاوتك =لكن مش راح اعجّز برضك
ما تشوف لي عروسة بنقاوتك =واستعجل بيها انا ف عرضك.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,purple,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب مشتاق = للقعدة الحلوة ولمة الأصحاب
> 
> والجو الجميل والميه الزرقاء  = وأكلة هنية انشاله كباب[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كباب اية بس !.. دى تدبيسه؟=ده كيلو اللحمة دخل على المية
حتبقى مشكله كبيره وعويصه=حتحتاج نعملها حسبه وميزانية[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> كباب اية بس !.. دى تدبيسه؟=ده كيلو اللحمة دخل على المية
> حتبقى مشكله كبيره وعويصه=حتحتاج نعملها حسبه وميزانية[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لأ يا "ابو علي" لا الناس حتصدق =دا انت ف كرمك "حاتم" تاني

ياما حضرتك ماشي تفرق =مكرونة و جلاش بالضاني.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب شربات =ما بنتي يوم كتابها اليوم
> ما تدعوا يا شباب وبنات =وعقبالكوا بفرْح يدوم.[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ... بيبارك=وبيقدم وردة للعروسين
بقلبه والله جا يشارك=يهنيكم ربى يا نور العين[/poem]

خالص تحياتى.. وأطيب أمنياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب ... بيبارك=وبيقدم وردة للعروسين
> بقلبه والله جا يشارك=يهنيكم ربى يا نور العين[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى.. وأطيب أمنياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
غاية الفرح بناسنا الحلوة =تبعت ورد قلوبها يغنّي
هي الفرحة دي إيه يا "ابو علوة"؟ =غير "مبروك" من قلب يهنّي.[/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> تشكر... دا انا محتاس وغلاوتك =لكن مش راح اعجّز برضك
> ما تشوف لي عروسة بنقاوتك =واستعجل بيها انا ف عرضك.[/poem]


قلبى معاك يا حبيب قلبى ..يابو البنيه المحروسه ..

خليك معايا وكون جنبى ..أخرتها تطلع بعروسه ..

الخاطبه وصيتها على اتنين ..قالت لى عينى يا نور العين ..

انا راح آخد ست الحسن ..وانت حتاخد المنحوسه ..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> قلبى معاك يا حبيب قلبى ..يابو البنيه المحروسه ..
> خليك معايا وكون جنبى ..أخرتها تطلع بعروسه ..
> الخاطبه وصيتها على اتنين ..قالت لى عينى يا نور العين ..
> انا راح آخد ست الحسن ..وانت حتاخد المنحوسه ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
واضح إنك تفدي بقلبك =صاحبك بالذات ساعة العوزة
شكلك آخرك وقعة بذنبك =في أروبة وكشرة وعجوزة.[/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> واضح إنك تفدي بقلبك =صاحبك بالذات ساعة العوزة
> شكلك آخرك وقعة بذنبك =في أروبة وكشرة وعجوزة.[/poem]


وصفك جميل قوى ولذيذى .. ماهى هى ديا الاراجوزه ..

واقعه فى غرامك يا عزيزى .. عايشه من الناس منبوذه ..

قاعده بتشكى نار حبك .. واملها تسكن يوم قلبك ..

ودموعها تنزل كالشلال .. وهى تسحب م الجوزه ..

----------


## reda laby

*صباح الفل يا وش الخير  ... عطر كلامك بقى ينابيع 
فوٌق كل ما فى المواخير ... وللورود بقيت انا بيع 

انت تفيض من نبعك كلمة ... واحنا من قناياك شاربين 
قسوة قلبنا صبحت تلمة ...  كده فى هوانا متقاربين*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> وصفك جميل قوى ولذيذى .. ماهى هى ديا الاراجوزه ..
> واقعه فى غرامك يا عزيزى .. عايشه من الناس منبوذه ..
> قاعده بتشكى نار حبك .. واملها تسكن يوم قلبك ..
> ودموعها تنزل كالشلال .. وهى تسحب م الجوزه ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إنت جايب لي اتجوز بعبع؟ =ولا دي غولة بقت كركوبة؟
يابني دي يوم لوجات تتمطع =تتفتفت وتبات معطوبة
انا نفسي اتجوز واتدلع =ماتجيبليش ستات مضروبة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح الفل يا وش الخير  ... عطر كلامك بقى ينابيع 
> فوٌق كل ما فى المواخير ... وللورود بقيت انا بيع 
> انت تفيض من نبعك كلمة ... واحنا من قناياك شاربين 
> قسوة قلبنا صبحت تلمة ...  كده فى هوانا متقاربين*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك وردي ومنور =وبيغني مع العصافير
كلامك يا بني بيصور=أصول الود والتعطير.[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

   

استنوووووووووووووووونى جاية أبارك
الف الف الف مبروووووووووووك ياعندليب

عقبال ما نفرح بيك
وواضح ان استاذ يحيى بيعزك اوى 
من كركوبة لمنحوسة وإختار براحتك يافندم
صباح الهنا والفرحة اللى من القلب

*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
>    
> استنوووووووووووووووونى جاية أبارك
> الف الف الف مبروووووووووووك ياعندليب
> 
> عقبال ما نفرح بيك
> وواضح ان استاذ يحيى بيعزك اوى 
> من كركوبة لمنحوسة وإختار براحتك يافندم
> صباح الهنا والفرحة اللى من القلب
> *


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هو صحيح جاب لي التشكيلة =أحسن من فيها متدمر
تعملي إيه في صداقة طويلة =مع شاعر شكله حايتعور؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  مذهـول =من امبارح وانـا  مبلـم 
وباسأل نفسي: دا معقول؟ =ياخد بنتي... وانا  مسلم؟ [/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب  مذهـول =من امبارح وانـا  مبلـم 
> وباسأل نفسي: دا معقول؟ =ياخد بنتي... وانا  مسلم؟ [/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سنّة الايام ياصاحبى
ناس تكبّر.. ناس تربّى
وناس بتيجى وراها تاخد
وهى لدموعها بتدارى وتخبّى[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> سنّة الايام ياصاحبى
> ناس تكبّر.. ناس تربّى
> وناس بتيجى وراها تاخد
> وهى لدموعها بتدارى وتخبّى[/poem]خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أقول لك إيه يا سيد الناس؟ =ما بكرة تشوف... وحاتجرب
دا ياما زمان كان الإحساس =حاطخ اللي لها يقرب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب  بيبـص =على بناتـه وإيـه بختهـم؟ 
يقول: فاضل لي ساعة ونص =وحيسيبوني... زي اختهـم. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب  راسـم =أجازته طولهـا بالأسبـوع 
ورسيت ع اليومين...  لازم =يعود لبناته والغياب ممنوع. [/poem]

----------


## حنـــــان

داخلين عالمغرب  :: 
مساء الخير
أنا جاية أبارك لأستاذ أيمن ربنا يبارك لبنتك ويهنيها ويوفقها

وجاية أمسي عالكل  :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> داخلين عالمغرب 
> مساء الخير
> أنا جاية أبارك لأستاذ أيمن ربنا يبارك لبنتك ويهنيها ويوفقها
> وجاية أمسي عالكل


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الله يبارك لك ويباركك =وبراحة البال، ويهديكي
وأقول لك بقى عقبال عندك؟ =ولا اتجوزتي؟ أهننيكي؟[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

*انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييت
اصبح وامسى 
واحتفل معاكم بعيد ميلاددددددددددددى
عيد ميلاد ابو الفصاد 
اقولها انا احسن 

صباحكم جميل معطر بالياسمين

*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,limegreen,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب قـام  فَــط =ويعمـل حفلـة مــن بــدري 
دي "بيرو"... في عيننا راح تتحط =بخيـر مهمـا الزمـن يجـري. [/poem]

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="solid,5," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساك يا عندليب جت وخرى ... ألف ألف مبروك على بنوتك 
بعد زفافها ما ح تقوم بدرى ... مكتوب كده فى القلب ف نوتك
بعد دلعك فيها يا رشدى ... ولا يوم من أيام محبوبتك[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="solid,5," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساك يا عندليب جت وخرى ... ألف ألف مبروك على بنوتك 
> بعد زفافها ما ح تقوم بدرى ... مكتوب كده فى القلب ف نوتك
> بعد دلعك فيها يا رشدى ... ولا يوم من أيام محبوبتك[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب كلمة =يقولها لسان بود سليم
بتوصلني مع النسمة =يطير قلبي... وربي عليم.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب  نشـوان =ما كل شوية فَـرْح  جديـد 
بيشكـر ربـنـا بلـسـان =شكى له... والنهاردا سعيد. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكوا وعندليبكوا جميل =عشان اتفسحوا  البنانيـت 
ركبنا مركبـة فـي النيـل =وعشيتهم ورحنا  البيـت. [/poem]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

أستاذ ايمن
أرق تحياتي لحضرتك........و اعتذاري لعدم مشاركتي في موضوعك الجميل ، رغم المتابعة
مبروك لابنتك حفظها الله
لي عودة........
تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحكوا وعندليبكوا جميل =عشان اتفسحوا  البنانيـت 
> ركبنا مركبـة فـي النيـل =وعشيتهم ورحنا  البيـت. [/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك عندليب..روّق =وخَدْله بنطه نيليه
رجع منها أهو مفوّق=بقلب معبّى حنيّه[/poem]
خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب نادى = ضهر الجمعة يجمعنا 
ملايكة فى السما تنادى =يارب الحب له معنى [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أستاذ ايمن
> أرق تحياتي لحضرتك........و اعتذاري لعدم مشاركتي في موضوعك الجميل ، رغم المتابعة
> مبروك لابنتك حفظها الله
> لي عودة........
> تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
المطرح نور بوجودك =حرف وكلمة بلطف وذوق
راح نستنى ميعادنا رجوعك =نتجمع والصحبة تروق.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءك عندليب..روّق =وخَدْله بنطه نيليه
> رجع منها أهو مفوّق=بقلب معبّى حنيّه[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما اقوللكشي يا سيد الناس =على الروقان في حضن النيل
نسيم طبطب لي فوق الراس =وهدهدته في شمس أصيل.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب نادى = ضهر الجمعة يجمعنا 
> ملايكة فى السما تنادى =يارب الحب له معنى [/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب صافي =بهمس الروح ينادينا
يفكر أهله، ويوافي =برقة ولطف يهدينا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب  صاحـي =سمـع وجدانـه بيغـنّـي 
يا أحزان قومي  وانزاحـي =ِيا نفس ابتهجي... واتمني. [/poem]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

مســـــــــــــــاكو عندليب مبسوط
                              مستني الفرحة و متشوق
               يسمع كلام بيحبه موت 
                             و يقول لقلبه خلاص .روّق

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مســـــــــــــــاكو عندليب مبسوط
>                               مستني الفرحة و متشوق
>                يسمع كلام بيحبه موت 
>                              و يقول لقلبه خلاص .روّق


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا رب يديم لك الأفراح =وتلقي الود وسطينا
ويرضيكي ببال مرتاح =وكل ما تيجي... تشجينا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب  دنـدن =بأغنيـة ومـا بيفكـرش 
سايبها لربـه... متأمـن =وعمر الشكر ما يخسّرش. [/poem]

----------


## حنـــــان

مساء الخير على الجميع  ::  صحيت النهاردة متأخر ولما بصحى متأخر بتضايق
اليوم بيبقى حلو لما نبدأه من أوله
يارب الجميع يكون بخير النهاردة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب متشوق لـ كل اللمه والترويش

خلصت الجامعه ومروق ومستنى ليله فيها نعيش

دى اجازه حلوه اوى خالص محتاجه حبت بس جنان

ومش هنسى امسى على الصحبه من أول إيمى لحد حنان [/frame]*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

صباحوا عندليب مكار ومش داري أن أنا فاهمه
يـدس السـم في الأوتار وانا واقـــف أصيد سهمه

----------


## nariman

[QUOTE*] يا أحزان قومي وانزاحـيِ يا نفس ابتهجي... واتمني[/*QUOTE]
*يارب*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

مساكو عندليب عصبي.........
         مش آخد على الانتظار
              يقول لنفسه خلاص إهدا
              بلاش تحرق قلبك بالنار

----------


## أم أحمد

*مساء الجمال يا صحبة الخير
دانا جاية  بسرعة علي جناح الطير
اسلم علي اجمل ناس في الدنيا
وادعي ربي تكون عيشتكم حرير في حرير

*


*الاستاذ القدير ايمن
اشكرك علي دعوتك الطيبة لهذا الموضوع الرائع
الذي كنت اتابعه من بعيد لبعيد
ولم تكن عندي الشجاعة كي اشاركم فيه
 لولا دعوتك الكريمة التي شجعتني علي المشاركة
يا رب يكون وجودي خفيف عليكم
مساءكم جنة من الرحمن

*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباحكو عندليب رايق و هو بيقرا العندليبات
        يصبح علي استاذ أيمن.....صاحب أحلى الكلمات

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب بيصيف الله يسهلو اوى ياكبير

عمال تعوم ومروق مهو شكل البحر وشجنه خطير[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء الخير على الجميع  صحيت النهاردة متأخر ولما بصحى متأخر بتضايق
> اليوم بيبقى حلو لما نبدأه من أوله
> يارب الجميع يكون بخير النهاردة


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وتصحي متأخر كدا ليه؟ =أكيد ضميرك بات فرحان
ولا التعب؟ ولا دا من إيه؟ =ولا فروق توقيت دي كمان؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب متشوق لـ كل اللمه والترويش
> خلصت الجامعه ومروق ومستنى ليله فيها نعيش
> دى اجازه حلوه اوى خالص محتاجه حبت بس جنان
> ومش هنسى امسى على الصحبه من أول إيمى لحد حنان [/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
و"بابا" فين ذكرة هنا؟ ولاّ =ما تعرفيش غير بس بنات؟
ولاّ التخرج ياختي اسم الله =ضيعني بالعندليبيات؟
مبروك عليك يا بنتي ما شا الله =عقبال بقى كل الأخوات.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحوا عندليب مكار ومش داري أن أنا فاهمه
> يـدس السـم في الأوتار وانا واقـــف أصيد سهمه


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا كاتب شعر ع الموزون =انا جنبك وقعت... ورحت
لكين قول لي: إيه المضمون؟ =وليه كاتب بتحت... لتحت؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [QUOTE*] يا أحزان قومي وانزاحـيِ يا نفس ابتهجي... واتمني[/*QUOTE]*يارب*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
زيارتك لينا دايما خير =وكلماتك كاسيها النور
صباحك زقزقات الطير =مساكي ود يملا بحور.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساكو عندليب عصبي.........
>          مش آخد على الانتظار
>               يقول لنفسه خلاص إهدا
>               بلاش تحرق قلبك بالنار


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا يا بنتي القول دا ليه؟=كل صبر وله حلاوة
إنتي مستنية إيه؟ =ولاّ فيه سرّ وشقاوة؟[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> و"بابا" فين ذكرة هنا؟ ولاّ =ما تعرفيش غير بس بنات؟
> ولاّ التخرج ياختي اسم الله =ضيعني بالعندليبيات؟
> مبروك عليك يا بنتي ما شا الله =عقبال بقى كل الأخوات.[/poem]


*[frame="15 80"]ده والدى صباحو أوى غالى على قلبى ديما أوى بـ الذات

انا قولت امسى على الصحبه ولقيت أغلبهم بس بنات[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء الجمال يا صحبة الخير
> دانا جاية  بسرعة علي جناح الطير
> اسلم علي اجمل ناس في الدنيا
> وادعي ربي تكون عيشتكم حرير في حرير
> **الاستاذ القدير ايمن
> اشكرك علي دعوتك الطيبة لهذا الموضوع الرائع
> الذي كنت اتابعه من بعيد لبعيد
> ولم تكن عندي الشجاعة كي اشاركم فيه
>  لولا دعوتك الكريمة التي شجعتني علي المشاركة
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا أم أحمد دا لو أعرف =لا كنت بعتت لك بالذات
دا إحنا بيكي نتشرف =وتتبارك بيكي الأوقات.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحكو عندليب رايق و هو بيقرا العندليبات
>         يصبح علي استاذ أيمن.....صاحب أحلى الكلمات


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب عدّى =وساب كلمة بفن وذوق
ما بين الحرف والمدّة =رسم سكة عليها نروق.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب بيصيف الله يسهلو اوى ياكبير
> عمال تعوم ومروق مهو شكل البحر وشجنه خطير[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اهه قر الناس بوظهالنا =ولا رحنا وجينا ولا سافرنا
ولا بحر لا شفنا ولا عمنا =ولا حتى اتبلت رجلينا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]ده والدى صباحو أوى غالى على قلبى ديما أوى بـ الذات
> انا قولت امسى على الصحبه ولقيت أغلبهم بس بنات[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وانا مالي لو كانوا حمام=ولاّ قطط ولاّ سمكات!
انا مهتم يجيني سلام =مخصوص مش وسط الستات.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب دنـدن =وفرحان من فرح بنتـي 
ما راق البال  ومتطمّـن =وعقبال بنوتات "مونتي". [/poem]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صبــــــــــــــــــاح العندليب مبسوط
         من غير سر و شقاوة
   بس غاوي المناكفة موت
  مع ابو العروسة النقاوة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صبــــــــــــــــــاح العندليب مبسوط
>          من غير سر و شقاوة
>    بس غاوي المناكفة موت
>   مع ابو العروسة النقاوة


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نهارك أحمى م الطرشي =بقى تناكفيني؟ دانا غلبان
بقيت كحيان وما باشوفشي =ومش فاضل لي بس لسان.[/poem]

----------


## حنـــــان

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> نهارك أحمى م الطرشي =بقى تناكفيني؟ دانا غلبان
> بقيت كحيان وما باشوفشي =ومش فاضل لي بس لسان.[/poem]


كحيان ايه بس يا أستاذ أيمن ما تقولش كده
ربنا يديك الصحة ويخلي لنا عندليبياتك كده على طول  :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*صبـــــــــــــــــــاحكوا عندليب دايخ من قلة النوم و الراحة

 يصلي الضحا و يدعلكوا برضا و ضماير مرتاحة*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباحك عندليب ياكبير ده صباح مخصوص لوحدك

مليان ورد وفل ولا تزعل خليك برحتك*

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="white" bkimage="" border="double,6,black" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بامسى عليك وانا تعبان  = ومش هاين أعدى اليوم 
من غير مارمى عليك حلفان =إنك تقبل أسفى بلوم 
واللوم م الحبيب دوبان =أى خصومة فى الحلقوم [/poem]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباحكو عندليب قلقــــــــــــــــــــان من غياب أستاذ أيمن

 و حالف ما يكتب و لا كلمة غير لما يجي و نطمن

----------


## Amira

*أستاذ إيمن ..عندك عندليبة متأخرة *

----------


## بنت شهريار

*


جارى البحث عن عندليبيات غايبببببببببببببببة 
ياترى انت فييييييييييييييييييييييين يا عندليب 




*

----------


## loly_h

*صباحكم عندليب حـــــاضر   بيهـــــدى للجميـــــع وردة

وغــنوة حب ع الطايــــــر    بتقــــول كــل يــوم مــن ده

نسيم وعبيــــر وحــــرايـر   وسرب قلوب كـانت شاردة



إن شاء الله يكون غيابك للخير استاذ ايمن

وترجع بالف ســـــلامة ...*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب ليه غايب .. وقالق كل الصحبه عليه

ياريت ترجع بقى بسرعه .. وتقول ده غيابك كان على إيه
[/frame]*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="13 70"]"يعتذر استاذنا .. ايمن بيه رشدى 
عن عدم تواجده اليومين دول"


(أصله بيصييييييف) ::uff:: )[/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب .. واخد=اجازة تانى..و بيصّيف
وسايبنى انا هنا قاعد=فى الحر والشغل.. متكتف[/poem]


خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *صباحكم عندليب حـــــاضر   بيهـــــدى للجميـــــع وردة
> 
> وغــنوة حب ع الطايــــــر    بتقــــول كــل يــوم مــن ده
> 
> نسيم وعبيــــر وحــــرايـر   وسرب قلوب كـانت شاردة
> 
> 
> 
> إن شاء الله يكون غيابك للخير استاذ ايمن
> ...



[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكم عندليب ..جولى = وانا بسمع فى أغنيه
ندونى بسرعه.. وقالولى=جالكم وردة .. وتحيه
باسم أختنا .. " لولى "=أنا قلت..ماهى أصلها غاليه[/poem]
خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب ليه غايب .. وقالق كل الصحبه عليه
> 
> ياريت ترجع بقى بسرعه .. وتقول ده غيابك كان على إيه
> [/frame]*


نقول كمااان ..[poem font="Tahoma,5,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صـبـاح العندلـيـب .. واخــد=اجـــازة تـانــى..و بيـصّـيـف 
وسايبنـى انــا هـنـا قـاعـد=فى الحر والشغل.. متكتف [/poem]

نورتى .. مملكة الحب
ومنتظرين منك اجمل العندليبيات

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*عرفنا السر يا أستاذنا مهو أصل المصيف لناس و ناس

الغيبة وراها الشموسة و البحر و بلاج منداس

لا بنحسد و لا بنئر يا باشا.....
                         بس في كلمة وجعة الراس

العندليبات من غيرك ضايعة
                     و مفيش و لا   ضحكة طالعة بإحساس*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *عرفنا السر يا أستاذنا مهو أصل المصيف لناس و ناس
> 
> الغيبة وراها الشموسة و البحر و بلاج منداس
> 
> لا بنحسد و لا بنئر يا باشا.....
>                          بس في كلمة وجعة الراس
> 
> العندليبات من غيرك ضايعة
>                      و مفيش و لا   ضحكة طالعة بإحساس*


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عندك حق والله يا ايمان=حاجه مهمه قوى نقصانا
قلب يجمّع كل الخلان=ويزرع فرحه هنا جوانا
ارجع بقى يلا وبان=ياعم وخليك علطول ويانا[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*مساء الهنا والسعادة على السكر الزيادة
يارب ترجع لنا بالسلامة يا عندليب

شاهددددددددين 
العندليب باعنا بمصيييييييييييييييييف
احنا لازم ننتقم ونبيع العندليبية 
انتقام 
*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباحكو عندليب مستوحد كل اصحابه الغايبيبن

من أول أستاذنا لغايط الملكة هيدو ست الحلوين

بس يعزينا وجود الصحبة الحلوة في العندليبات

هتكمل و هتكتب أشعارها  ، لحد ما يرجعوا كل الاخوات

----------


## حنـــــان

أنا برضو بقول فين أستاذ أيمن بقى له كام يوم غايب
أتاريه بيصيف
طيب ربنا يهنيك في المصيف يا أستاذ أيمن واطمن محدش هنا بينق على اسبوع اجازتك ده نوهائي!

----------


## اسكندرانى

صباحكم عندليب من بيانكى   بيصبح 

يقوم الضهر فى البحر يغطس   وعلى المسا يعطس

----------


## اسكندرانى

جاءنا الان من مكتب مرور الطريق الصحراوى 

العندليب فى طريقه لقاهرة لمهمة لمدة يومين 

والعوده مره اخرى للاسكندرية

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسكندرانى
					

جاءنا الان من مكتب مرور الطريق الصحراوى 

العندليب فى طريقه لقاهرة لمهمة لمدة يومين 

والعوده مره اخرى للاسكندرية 







ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششش
كان معنا حضرة جناب سيادة اللواء امين عام مرور اسكندرية الصحراوى 
اللى طالع من طريق بورسعيد ازاى معرفش

هل ياترى 
يا هل ترى
العندليب دفع رسم المرور وهو معدى ولا لاء  ؟؟
الله 
الوطن
فلوس الحكومة 

توصل بالسلامة ان شاء الله ياعندليبنا
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*استخبى يا بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااااار

شوفى ساتر واستخبى ورااااااااااااااااااااااه

ومتتكلميش فى السياسة 

انا شايف عينيه حمراااااااااااااااا

مش عارف من الغطس فى البحر 

ولا من السهر ولاغضبان  

*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*مش مهم عينيه حمرا من ايه يا استاذي

المهم انه يوصل بالسلامة .....و يفتكر الغلابة اللي قاعدين في الحر

مهو اللي عدا عدا بقي......

في انتظار العندليب بفاااااااااارغ الصبر.........

*

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 80"]أيقونتك يا عندليب =منورة فوق بالأخضر
معناها انك قريب =وفى الرد لازم تحضر[/frame]

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسكندرانى
					

استخبى يا بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااااار

شوفى ساتر واستخبى ورااااااااااااااااااااااه

ومتتكلميش فى السياسة 

انا شايف عينيه حمراااااااااااااااا

مش عارف من الغطس فى البحر 

ولا من السهر ولاغضبان  




صباح الخير من وراء الستار
ومن تحت الساتر الخشبى
اللى هو المكتب 
اتحدث اليكم بعد وصول العندليب
واخذ الحيط والحذر 
من قيام ثورة اخرى بعد ثورة 23
تم عودة العندليبيات يا فندم
ومعانا دفتر فاضى لو عاوز
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الف حمدلله على السلامة
الغياب المرة الجاية 
هانهد فيها العندليبية خاااااااااااااااااااالص 

نورتنا ابى العزيز
*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*صباحكو عندليب مستني.أستاذنا ،........ و الصبر خلص

قدامه وقت صغير للرد.......و إن محصلش........هيتخطف*

----------


## nour2005

صباح الخير وعود أحمد للعندليب 

اللي رجع لدياره سالم غانم 

في الحقيقة حبّيت اهنّي الإخوة والأصدقاء

بعودة عندليبنا الشّادي الأخ العزيز 

"أيمن رشدي"

ألف حمد لله على سلامتك يا عندليب 

بين أحبابك وأصحابك الطيور 

وأعتذر من عدم مشاركتي في موضوعك 

الجميل ده لغاية دلوقت وكفاية أن الواحد

 يصحى الصبح ويلاقي أجمل الأناشيد فيه .

صباحك وصباح كل المتواجدين ورد وفل اسكندراني 

بما إنك لسا واصل وتوّا من اسكندرية اللي أهلها 

أحلى ناس 

تحيتي للجميع

----------


## زهــــراء

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب منـــور=وبيغرد بصوت هـــادي
وف كل مــــــــرة يكرر=صباحكم فـــــل ياولادي[/poem]


صباحو ورد يابابا  :f: ....

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> كحيان ايه بس يا أستاذ أيمن ما تقولش كده
> ربنا يديك الصحة ويخلي لنا عندليبياتك كده على طول


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا "حنان" الحق حق =والزمن هو المدير
مهما قلت الف "لأ" =آخرتي... جدو الكبير.[/poem]




> أنا برضو بقول فين أستاذ أيمن بقى له كام يوم غايب
> أتاريه بيصيف
> طيب ربنا يهنيك في المصيف يا أستاذ أيمن واطمن محدش هنا بينق على اسبوع اجازتك ده نوهائي!


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
خفت أقول لا اتفرقع تاني=زي ما قبليها اتفرقعنا
وبقيت أرجو كل اخواني =خللوا السر ف بير يا اخواننا.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب جانا=فرشنا الورد على أعتابنا
ياخدله يومين أهو معانا=وحيمشى تانى ويسيبنا[/poem]


خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صبـــــــــــــــــــاحكوا عندليب دايخ من قلة النوم و الراحة
> 
>  يصلي الضحا و يدعلكوا برضا و ضماير مرتاحة*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مادام قلبك نضيف مرتاح =تهون الدنيا بما فيها
يا رب يديم لك الأفراح =وتطرح ورد معانيها.[/poem]




> صباحكو عندليب قلقــــــــــــــــــــان من غياب أستاذ أيمن
> 
>  و حالف ما يكتب و لا كلمة غير لما يجي و نطمن


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا ست الناس انا ف مصيف =وباتشمس على الرملة
فحسيت ان انا مسرف =وعامل ستميت عملة.[/poem]




> *عرفنا السر يا أستاذنا مهو أصل المصيف لناس و ناس
> الغيبة وراها الشموسة و البحر و بلاج منداس
> لا بنحسد و لا بنئر يا باشا.....
>                          بس في كلمة وجعة الراس
> العندليبات من غيرك ضايعة
>                      و مفيش و لا   ضحكة طالعة بإحساس*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يعني تقرّي الأول ثم =تنفي القر كأنه ما كان؟
عندليبيتك حلوة وضامة =كل الود مع الإخوان.[/poem]




> صباحكو عندليب مستوحد كل اصحابه الغايبيبن
> من أول أستاذنا لغايط الملكة هيدو ست الحلوين
> بس يعزينا وجود الصحبة الحلوة في العندليبات
> هتكمل و هتكتب أشعارها  ، لحد ما يرجعوا كل الاخوات


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أجمل صحبة ورد جميلة=لما الود يروق متصفي
أحلى أخواتنا ف أجمل عيلة =ومودة تلملم وتدفي.[/poem]




> *مش مهم عينيه حمرا من ايه يا استاذي
> المهم انه يوصل بالسلامة .....و يفتكر الغلابة اللي قاعدين في الحر
> مهو اللي عدا عدا بقي......
> في انتظار العندليب بفاااااااااارغ الصبر.........
> *


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أختنا بتقول ان انا هايص =عديت وبقيت فل وعال
وتقول لك: ما باقرش خالص =امال ياختي دا إيه امال؟[/poem]




> *صباحكو عندليب مستني.أستاذنا ،........ و الصبر خلص
> قدامه وقت صغير للرد.......و إن محصلش........هيتخطف*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
انا جيت متهدد لا اتسوح =أختنا سانة لي السكاكين
ومحضرة فيلق متسلح =منها أروح على فين ومنين؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباحك عندليب ياكبير ده صباح مخصوص لوحدك
> مليان ورد وفل ولا تزعل خليك برحتك*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عفارم صح كدا مظبوط =ما انا مش "بابا" أي كلام
سلام صافي ما ليهش شروط =غير الود النقي البسام.[/poem]




> *[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب ليه غايب .. وقالق كل الصحبه عليه
> ياريت ترجع بقى بسرعه .. وتقول ده غيابك كان على إيه
> [/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا بنتي تحق لي الفسحة =واهه انتوا تقوموا بالواجب
دي كانت لمة بالفرحة =وبيها الود يتعاجب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="white" bkimage="" border="double,6,black" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> بامسى عليك وانا تعبان  = ومش هاين أعدى اليوم 
> من غير مارمى عليك حلفان =إنك تقبل أسفى بلوم 
> واللوم م الحبيب دوبان =أى خصومة فى الحلقوم [/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سلامتك من أنين الآه =سلامتك م التعب واللوم
يا لايم أخ لك في الله =براحتك والمحبة تدوم.[/poem]




> [frame="7 80"]أيقونتك يا عندليب =منورة فوق بالأخضر
> معناها انك قريب =وفى الرد لازم تحضر[/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
آجي لك وانت صاحب أمر =وارد عليك بوجداني
لكين لا يوفي حقك شكر =فلسه حاشوف كلام تاني.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *أستاذ إيمن ..عندك عندليبة متأخرة *


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لو على واحدة تهون يا "أميرة" =دا الناس عايزة تبيع المطرح
واحدة زميلتك سوسة خطيرة =حتاكلني وانا إيه؟... باتفسح.[/poem]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*أستااااااااااااااااااذ أيمن     


نورت الدنيا ...........و المنتدي...........و القاعة

و اسمع بقي يا أستاذنا............


صباحكو عندليب طاير فالسما من الفرحة

لما دخل على مونتي و لقي اسم الاستاذ في الصفحة

سكت و قال اتعدلت و اليوم ضبط.....من غير عركة


نورتنـــــــــــا* :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## احزان

أنا عضوة جديدة

تقبلونى أصبح

 صباح الورود بأنواعها

وصباح الزهور بأشكالها

عندليبيات

لكما أجمل الصباح

ورائحة نسيمه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> جارى البحث عن عندليبيات غايبببببببببببببببة 
> ياترى انت فييييييييييييييييييييييين يا عندليب*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هو انا عيل تايه ياختي؟ =ولاّ ف يوم خطفتني المافيا؟
نفسك في العندليبية يا ستي؟ =دا بعينك وماهيش بالعافية.[/poem]




> *مساء الهنا والسعادة على السكر الزيادة
> يارب ترجع لنا بالسلامة يا عندليب
> شاهددددددددين 
> العندليب باعنا بمصيييييييييييييييييف
> احنا لازم ننتقم ونبيع العندليبية 
> انتقام*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
"انتقام"!! كدا مرة واحدة =ليه؟ لا هو احنا ف فيلم سيما؟
ارجعي وبلاش معاندة =هو تصييفي... جريمة؟[/poem]




> *ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششش
> كان معنا حضرة جناب سيادة اللواء امين عام مرور اسكندرية الصحراوى 
> اللى طالع من طريق بورسعيد ازاى معرفش
> هل ياترى 
> يا هل ترى
> العندليب دفع رسم المرور وهو معدى ولا لاء  ؟؟
> الله 
> الوطن
> فلوس الحكومة 
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا بجد صحيح أصيلة =خايفة خالص ع الحكومة؟
لا وبالكلمة الجميلة =رحبت... وادتني شومة؟[/poem]




> *صباح الخير من وراء الستار
> ومن تحت الساتر الخشبى
> اللى هو المكتب 
> اتحدث اليكم بعد وصول العندليب
> واخذ الحيط والحذر 
> من قيام ثورة اخرى بعد ثورة 23
> تم عودة العندليبيات يا فندم
> ومعانا دفتر فاضى لو عاوز
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
انتي مش هاين عليكي =تختمي الجملة بسلام؟
ولاّ لازم اشتكيكي =وادعي تنصابي بزكام؟[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب رجتلنا بكل الحب والاحساس

بلاش تغيب تانى عنا ده وجودك بنا فشر الماس[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباحكم عندليب حـــــاضر   بيهـــــدى للجميـــــع وردة
> وغــنوة حب ع الطايــــــر    بتقــــول كــل يــوم مــن ده
> نسيم وعبيــــر وحــــرايـر   وسرب قلوب كـانت شاردة
> إن شاء الله يكون غيابك للخير استاذ ايمن
> وترجع بالف ســـــلامة ...*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الخير يا أهل الخير =سلامكوا عطر رباني
وأختي "لولي" بسمة تطير =تنور يومي من تاني.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب صيفنا .. وغطسنا وعومنا وصدنا كمان

والقنديل هرا هدومنا .. واكل السمك عملى جنان

وادينا رجعنا وارتحنا .. ومفيش غير حقد الانسان

وحشنى المونتى والصحبه ..  والست إيمى والاخت حنان[/frame]*

----------


## حنـــــان

يا أستاذ أيمن مالاكش تصيف تاني بقى  :Shock2: 
يهون عليك تسيبنا كل الفترة دي؟ حصل لنا نقص في العندليبيات وكنا حنروح فيها  :W00t1: 

حمد الله عالسلامة يا أستاذ أيمن نورت المنتدى  :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="13 70"]"يعتذر استاذنا .. ايمن بيه رشدى 
> عن عدم تواجده اليومين دول"
> (أصله بيصييييييف))[/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هو انا بيه؟ جاك فرخة تعضك =مش تحفظ ألقاب الناس؟
انا مصري... أو باشا... براحتك =أو أقول لك... أنا اخوك وخلاص.[/poem]



> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب .. واخد=اجازة تانى..و بيصّيف
> وسايبنى انا هنا قاعد=فى الحر والشغل.. متكتف[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا عارف إنك هنا مادد =رجلك مرتاح في التكييف
قاعد حاسب عادد راصد =كل ما أأجز للتصييف.[/poem]




> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحكم عندليب ..جولى = وانا بسمع فى أغنيه
> ندونى بسرعه.. وقالولى=جالكم وردة .. وتحيه
> باسم أختنا .. " لولى "=أنا قلت..ماهى أصلها غاليه[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عندك حق ترحب بيها =أختنا هي الود الصافي
عندليبيتك قالت فيها =لكن مهما نقول مش كافي.[/poem]



> نقول كمااان ..[poem font="Tahoma,5,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صـبـاح العندلـيـب .. واخــد=اجـــازة تـانــى..و بيـصّـيـف 
> وسايبنـى انــا هـنـا قـاعـد=فى الحر والشغل.. متكتف [/poem]
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> قول ما انشالله تعيد ميت مرة =ناس مهتمة بغيبة اخوك
> جاوب واشرح... والناس حرة =علشان بيحبوك... سألوك.[/poem]
> 
> نورتى .. مملكة الحب
> ومنتظرين منك اجمل العندليبيات
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
طب قول لها سطرين شجعها =البنت دي موهوبة بجد
لما انت مش حتسمعها =بعدك مين؟ طبعا ولا حد.[/poem]




> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> عندك حق والله يا ايمان=حاجه مهمه قوى نقصانا
> قلب يجمّع كل الخلان=ويزرع فرحه هنا جوانا
> ارجع بقى يلا وبان=ياعم وخليك علطول ويانا[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا "حسن" خلليك معايا =شوف فيه منطق في كلامي
دول بناتي من ورايا =وانتوا واقفين من أمامي
أعمل ايه في دي الحكاية؟ =آجي؟ ولاّ اروح "ميامي"؟[/poem]




> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب جانا=فرشنا الورد على أعتابنا
> ياخدله يومين أهو معانا=وحيمشى تانى ويسيبنا[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
طب راح اعمل ايه يا عالم؟ =والبنات عايزين يسافروا؟
ابقى ويّاهم مسالم =ولاّ اقعهدهم يعافروا؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحكم عندليب من بيانكى   بيصبح 
> يقوم الضهر فى البحر يغطس   وعلى المسا يعطس


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اقروا الفاتحة يا صحبة ورايا =فيه واحد مشرف راح يعطل
بقى اقول لك: شارك ويايا =تفضحني بتقرير متفصل؟
آخرك يا بن "سيوفي" معايا =اسقيك شعر بعلقم حنظل.[/poem]




> جاءنا الان من مكتب مرور الطريق الصحراوى 
> العندليب فى طريقه لقاهرة لمهمة لمدة يومين 
> والعوده مره اخرى للاسكندرية


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حتى ف سفري بسرعة راصدني؟ =وبتعلنها عشان اتسوح
طيب يا بن البحر... عاتبني =إن ما اديتك بوكس يطوح.[/poem]




> *استخبى يا بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااااار
> شوفى ساتر واستخبى ورااااااااااااااااااااااه
> ومتتكلميش فى السياسة 
> انا شايف عينيه حمراااااااااااااااا
> مش عارف من الغطس فى البحر 
> ولا من السهر ولاغضبان  
> *


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أيوة اعمل لي بريء غلبان =بعد ما ولعت الدنيا فوق راسي
بتصدرلي البنت كمان =وانت الساهي كأنك ناسي
وحياة البحر الغضبان =لاقلبها كورنيش وشماسي.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*طب قول لها سطرين شجعها =البنت دي موهوبة بجد
لما انت مش حتسمعها =بعدك مين؟ طبعا ولا حد*



* عندليب رافع معنوياتى .. مهو والدى ولازم يشجعنى

وأستاذ حسن شاعرنا ..  وديما ياوالد بيسمعنى

الفن أصل هوايه وأحساس بـكلام موزون

وأتعلمت الدرس منكم وبكتب ولا حد بيمنعنى*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الخير وعود أحمد للعندليب 
> اللي رجع لدياره سالم غانم 
> في الحقيقة حبّيت اهنّي الإخوة والأصدقاء
> بعودة عندليبنا الشّادي الأخ العزيز 
> "أيمن رشدي"
> ألف حمد لله على سلامتك يا عندليب 
> بين أحبابك وأصحابك الطيور 
> وأعتذر من عدم مشاركتي في موضوعك 
> الجميل ده لغاية دلوقت وكفاية أن الواحد
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا نهار ابيض! كل دا؟ =فيض مودة ف بحر "نور"
مهما أكتب ع المدى =خير كلامك فيه بحور.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب منـــور=وبيغرد بصوت هـــادي
> وف كل مــــــــرة يكرر=صباحكم فـــــل ياولادي[/poem]
> صباحو ورد يابابا ....


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بنتي جت ترمي الصباح =زي وردة بريحة حلوة
زي شموسة النجاح=زي تسبيحة... في غنوة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *أستااااااااااااااااااذ أيمن     
> نورت الدنيا ...........و المنتدي...........و القاعة
> و اسمع بقي يا أستاذنا............
> صباحكو عندليب طاير فالسما من الفرحة
> لما دخل على مونتي و لقي اسم الاستاذ في الصفحة
> سكت و قال اتعدلت و اليوم ضبط.....من غير عركة
> نورتنـــــــــــا*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قولي نور الود بيكوا =جابني فرحان وسطكوا
عندليب لما يلاقيكوا =صحبة... يفرح جنبكوا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أنا عضوة جديدة
> تقبلونى أصبح
>  صباح الورود بأنواعها
> وصباح الزهور بأشكالها
> عندليبيات
> لكما أجمل الصباح
> ورائحة نسيمه


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الدموع راح تتقسم =شيء يداوي... وشيء يعلّم
هو ينفع نبتسم =دون ما نعرف... حزن مجرم؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب رجتلنا بكل الحب والاحساس
> بلاش تغيب تانى عنا ده وجودك بنا فشر الماس[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا بنتي كان على عيني =بناتي وحقهم برضك
لكن عليّ انا، وديني =ما كنت اروح ولا اتحرك. [/poem]




> *[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب صيفنا .. وغطسنا وعومنا وصدنا كمان
> والقنديل هرا هدومنا .. واكل السمك عملى جنان
> وادينا رجعنا وارتحنا .. ومفيش غير حقد الانسان
> وحشنى المونتى والصحبه ..  والست إيمى والاخت حنان[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وحياتك ولا شفت البحر =غير من شباك العربية
أو لمحة بسرعة من القطر =أو في التليفيزيون يا بنية.[/poem]



> *طب قول لها سطرين شجعها =البنت دي موهوبة بجد
> لما انت مش حتسمعها =بعدك مين؟ طبعا ولا حد*
> * عندليب رافع معنوياتى .. مهو والدى ولازم يشجعنى
> وأستاذ حسن شاعرنا ..  وديما ياوالد بيسمعنى
> الفن أصل هوايه وأحساس بـكلام موزون
> وأتعلمت الدرس منكم وبكتب ولا حد بيمنعنى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كلك بركة وذوق يا أميرة =حافظة الود بجودِة أصلك
طول عمرك ويانا شهيرة =بسماحتك وبطيبة قلبك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يا أستاذ أيمن مالاكش تصيف تاني بقى 
> يهون عليك تسيبنا كل الفترة دي؟ حصل لنا نقص في العندليبيات وكنا حنروح فيها 
> حمد الله عالسلامة يا أستاذ أيمن نورت المنتدى


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بتحية ود الأخوات =عاتبتني براحتها الغالية
ماهي عارفة إنها بالذات =وسط اخواتي... هي العالية.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب ملهـوف =على الصحبة وأهل الخيـر 
وجاي بشوق عليكوا يطوف =وبيسابق جنـاح  الطيـر. [/poem]

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حمد الله ع السلامة  = ياجى من المصيف 
بعدك دا كان علامة = على حبنا وباضيف
م الهجر نقول ملامة = وانت بقلبك نضيف 
لا باقول غنوة (علامة )=لكن العتاب خفيف[/poem]

----------


## أم أحمد

> صباح العندليـب ملهـوف =على الصحبة وأهل الخيـر 
> وجاي بشوق عليكوا يطوف =وبيسابق جنـاح الطيـر.


*مساء العندليب فرحـان......* *دا نور بيته من تاني*
*جايب في ايده احلي ريحان ......و هيسمعنا احلي معاني* 
*حمد الله علي السلامة يا استاذ ايمن*
**

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> حمد الله ع السلامة  = ياجى من المصيف 
> بعدك دا كان علامة = على حبنا وباضيف
> م الهجر نقول ملامة = وانت بقلبك نضيف 
> لا باقول غنوة (علامة )=لكن العتاب خفيف[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هو ينفع ينكتب =بعد قولك شيء بمعنى؟
مهما لمت حينقلب =بيك وداد صافي وجمعنا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء العندليب فرحـان......* *دا نور بيته من تاني*
> *جايب في ايده احلي ريحان ......و هيسمعنا احلي معاني**حمد الله علي السلامة يا استاذ ايمن*
> **


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا صباح صافي ومعطر =هلّ بيكي يام أحمد
ربنا يحميه ويكبر =وينول السعد المجدد.[/poem]

----------


## احزان

ياصباح الفل والياسمين                             وجديده والله أنا فى البيت

وعرفتك من كلمهم عليك                            نورتنى ونورك زاد ياعندليب            
                           أحلى أبيات 

حمد لله على السلامة  ياأستاذ/ أيمن

----------


## بنت شهريار

*صباح الهنا والسعادة والرضا
يارب دايماً متجمعين بكل خير

*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ياصباح الفل والياسمين                             وجديده والله أنا فى البيت
> 
> وعرفتك من كلمهم عليك                            نورتنى ونورك زاد ياعندليب            
>                            أحلى أبيات 
> 
> حمد لله على السلامة  ياأستاذ/ أيمن


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
فيكي الخير والله يا ستي=آدي بنات تفرح... يا بلاش
بس أمانة عليكي يا بنتي =دوري ع البسمة... بمنكاش.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح الهنا والسعادة والرضا
> يارب دايماً متجمعين بكل خير*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ليكي عين ترمي اصطباحة؟ =قبلة كنتي حاتبيعيني
بس يا بنتي الصراحة =اصطباحتك... نور لعيني.[/poem]

----------


## زهــــراء

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,black,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحو ورد ياللـــي =الناس عالخير,,مِـجَمّـع
بروحه الحلوة تملي=كل الأعضاء,,مِــشَجّـــع[/poem]


صباح الورد على عيونك يابابا ...
 :f2:  :f2: ...

----------


## أم أحمد

صباح العندليب نعسان------ ما نامش طول الليل قرفان
من امبارح ليه  زهقان ------بقاله يومين كمان حيران

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليـب ملهـوف =على الصحبة وأهل الخيـر 
> وجاي بشوق عليكوا يطوف =وبيسابق جنـاح  الطيـر. [/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك ياعندليب مليان=بناس حلوه .. حبهم غيّة
هنا ودمياط لغايه قنا واسوان =وبورسعيد، واديك طالع اسكندرية
حتلقى " ابو سكندر" حبيبى كمان=حيخدك فسحه جميله  بحريه
أمانه لا تاخده بالأحضان=وقوله من أخوك " شاعرالرومانسية"[/poem]
خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*مساء الهنا والخيرات على الجميع

*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,black,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحو ورد ياللـــي =الناس عالخير,,مِـجَمّـع
> بروحه الحلوة تملي=كل الأعضاء,,مِــشَجّـــع[/poem]
> صباح الورد على عيونك يابابا ...
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا اهل "مونتي"... شوفوا بنتي =شوفوا أشعارها الرقيقة
لما صبحتيني كنتي =أحلى بنت في الحقيقة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب نعسان------ ما نامش طول الليل قرفان
> من امبارح ليه  زهقان ------بقاله يومين كمان حيران


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
خير يا بنتي؟ الفكر ماله؟ =فيه قلق وحيرة ليه؟
يفتكر في اللي جرى له؟ =ولا يسأل: بكرة إيه؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءك ياعندليب مليان=بناس حلوه .. حبهم غيّة
> هنا ودمياط لغايه قنا واسوان =وبورسعيد، واديك طالع اسكندرية
> حتلقى " ابو سكندر" حبيبى كمان=حيخدك فسحه جميله  بحريه
> أمانه لا تاخده بالأحضان=وقوله من أخوك " شاعرالرومانسية"[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قول يا سي "سحس" كمان واشجيني =وابعت قد ما فيك أحضان
دا "ابو اسكندر" قال لي: اديني =حضن وحضن وبوسة كمان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء الهنا والخيرات على الجميع*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
البخل ف قولك من إيه؟ =سطر يتيم بالقطارة
امال في الدفتر على إيه =ماسكة ف طبلة وزمارة؟[/poem]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*صباحك عندليب مرتاح........و هو بيقرا كلماتك

عشان بيحس بالفرحة........لأنها " صادقة " و حياتك*

----------


## زهــــراء

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ده غنوة=بأسما حب وأحلى تون
فيها ود وكلمة حــــــلوة=طالعة من قلبك شجون[/poem]


يسعد لي هالصباح يابابا ..

 :f2:  :f2: ..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباحك عندليب مرتاح........و هو بيقرا كلماتك
> عشان بيحس بالفرحة........لأنها " صادقة " و حياتك*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب فرحان =بكلمة أخت تمدح فيه
نهارك خير وبالخلاّن =يدوم الود ونصفيه.[/poem]

----------


## nour2005

صباح الخير عندليبنا الشادي أستاذ أيمن 
ولكل المتواجدين في الموضوع الجميل ده 
دمتم جميعا بخير  :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الخير عندليبنا الشادي أستاذ أيمن 
> ولكل المتواجدين في الموضوع الجميل ده 
> دمتم جميعا بخير


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياللي صباحك ورد وفل =بتجاملينا بأحلى صباح
ربي يديمك خير ع الكل =نتجمع كدا في الأفراح.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب رائع =لكنه ما اتلحقش يطول
جمال الدنيا راح واقع =دا جات له فاتورة المحمول.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب رائع =لكنه ما اتلحقش يطول
> جمال الدنيا راح واقع =دا جات له فاتورة المحمول.[/poem]



[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب كلنا=وقعنا برضه فى المحظور
معاك احنا بقلبنا=وبكره حيجى علينا الدور[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب ده غنوة=بأسما حب وأحلى تون
> فيها ود وكلمة حــــــلوة=طالعة من قلبك شجون[/poem]
> يسعد لي هالصباح يابابا ....


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هو إمتى العندليب =حاله طيب... إلا بيكوا؟
ودّكوا زي الحليب =والصلاح صافي وماليكوا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب كلنا=وقعنا برضه فى المحظور
> معاك احنا بقلبنا=وبكره حيجى علينا الدور[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما احنا اللي جايبينه لروحنا =والأخرام كترت في الجيب
وان قلنا نسنغنى فإحنا =أولادنا يقولوا: لأ عيب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب هربان =من الحر الل في أغسطس
وحيصيف مع الخلاّن =ويمكن مرة راح يغطس.[/poem]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*صباحك عندليب سرحان في باله ألف و الف فكر

يقول لنفسه متستعجلش...ده القدر مبيتعندش*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب ياكبير .. عوم ياعم برحتك

بس أوعى تنسى ولادك .. وتغيب وتقول على رحتك[/frame]*

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بارمى التماسى = على أغلى ناسى
ياسمين وفل = شربات فى كاسى
أنا باسقيهولك =  وبابعتولك
فى ليالى صيف =  رملة وكراسى[/poem] :f2:

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحنا نادى و كله إيمان =على الحبايب و الخلان 
فطار وقهوة على جرنان =ونجوى فى صلاة للرحمن[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب ياكبير .. عوم ياعم برحتك
> بس أوعى تنسى ولادك .. وتغيب وتقول على رحتك[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مين يا بنتي اللي يعوم؟ =دا نشاط قديم وبَح
بابا لو قضاها نوم =لما بيصحصح... يكح.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> بارمى التماسى = على أغلى ناسى
> ياسمين وفل = شربات فى كاسى
> أنا باسقيهولك =  وبابعتولك
> فى ليالى صيف =  رملة وكراسى[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إرمي حتى طوبة حمرا =المصيف خلاني هادي
بس حاسب م المغامرة =ممكن ابعت لك ولادي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحنا نادى و كله إيمان =على الحبايب و الخلان 
> فطار وقهوة على جرنان =ونجوى فى صلاة للرحمن[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح جمعة ومتبارك =على الإسلام وعلى "مونتي"
يا رب يديمه خير ضاحك =يغطي الأمة بالسنتي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب سافـر =ولولا الصحبة كان حايملّ 
وبيشارك عشان  خاطـر =لقيـت هنـا دي.إس.إل. 
 [/poem]

----------


## الشحرورة

* عندليب على البحر بيصيف
                       الهوا والشمس ولا مره للغدا يهيف
                       مش بنحسد ولا بنقر
                   الحر فطسنا ولا نافع حتى نتكيف

     أخى الكريم ايمن رشدى

كل مصيف وانت طيب ماشيه معاك
  والصحبه الحلوة وياك
وانا بادعيلكم من قلبى انت والريس
بلبع اشتكى والجمبرى منكم اختفى
خدوا نفسكم بالراحه
ليكم منى احلى اصطباحه
واتنين قهوة مستكوفى
وبشلن هدية توفى
ياللا عشان تعرفوا الكرم الشحرورى

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساك يا عندليب سكمونتى=براحة علينا وسلمونتى
على كل مصيَف عجمونتى=وخصوصاً ويَاك الـ (مونتى)[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> * عندليب على البحر بيصيف
>                        الهوا والشمس ولا مره للغدا يهيف
>                        مش بنحسد ولا بنقر
>                    الحر فطسنا ولا نافع حتى نتكيف
>      أخى الكريم ايمن رشدى
> كل مصيف وانت طيب ماشيه معاك
>   والصحبه الحلوة وياك
> وانا بادعيلكم من قلبى انت والريس
> بلبع اشتكى والجمبرى منكم اختفى
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا... مش قرّ دا أبدا... حتى =ولا كلمة ع الريس بلبع
ولا جمبري محسود ولا فتة =واللي يقول:دا النق...مشنّع.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساك يا عندليب سكمونتى=براحة علينا وسلمونتى
> على كل مصيَف عجمونتى=وخصوصاً ويَاك الـ (مونتى)[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سكمونتك مين؟  =دا انا شيخ مرهف
والباقي يومين =وادخل متحف[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا مساء العندليب =نصه فرحة ونصه نور
نفسه مايقولش الأديب =غير مديح ربي الغفور.[/poem]

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> لا... مش قرّ دا أبدا... حتى =ولا كلمة ع الريس بلبع
> ولا جمبري محسود ولا فتة =واللي يقول:دا النق...مشنّع.[/poem]


*
صدقتنى  معرفش أقر
خد من قلبى دعوه وصُر
ربى يهنيكوا واللحم المشوى يدفيكوا
وبودى على بلبع آجى وأمر
ولا يمكن أحسد فى الريس
مع ان عليه النق كويس
لا تلبك معوى هيجيله
ياللا البيبسى قوام اديله
او قهوة وحته بسبوسة
ودور طاوله تكون محبوسه
اصل الفته ما وصلتنى
وكرمكم خلانى مكبوسه

أخى ايمن رشدى
ان شاء الله تقضوا وقت جميل وطيب
من غير حسد ولا قر
 
لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بندحرج التماسى=من تحت الكراسى
أحسن حصل تماسى=فى القلوب ياراسى
دا عندليبنا ناسى=لينا الوداد مراسى[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> صدقتنى  معرفش أقر
> خد من قلبى دعوه وصُر
> ربى يهنيكوا واللحم المشوى يدفيكوا
> وبودى على بلبع آجى وأمر
> ولا يمكن أحسد فى الريس
> مع ان عليه النق كويس
> لا تلبك معوى هيجيله
> ياللا البيبسى قوام اديله
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا "شحرورة" كلامك واضح =حقك في المشوي دا أكيد
و"الريس" ياختي مش فالح =إلا ف تأخير المواعيد.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> بندحرج التماسى=من تحت الكراسى
> أحسن حصل تماسى=فى القلوب ياراسى
> دا عندليبنا ناسى=لينا الوداد مراسى[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مرة تدحرج... مرة بترمي =هي تحية ولا دي كورة
يكفينا "تمريرة" يا عمي =والحقنا ويّا "الشحرورة".[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب يـا ولاد =صباح بالبهجة متصـور 
صباح بالفرحة هلّ، وزاد =بكلمة منكـوا  بينـور. [/poem]

----------


## زهــــراء

*صباحك فل..صباحك سكر..
صباحك أحلى..من مسك وعنبر..
صباحك نعمة ..صباحك جنة ..
في كل دقيقة ,,يارب تتهنى...
صباحك شمس ,ورود ..وحنّة..
ولقلوبنا تبعت أحلى رنة ..
صباحو ورد..وود..مِنا..

............
.......
..
.

...*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباحك فل..صباحك سكر..
> صباحك أحلى..من مسك وعنبر..
> صباحك نعمة ..صباحك جنة ..
> في كل دقيقة ,,يارب تتهنى...
> صباحك شمس ,ورود ..وحنّة..
> ولقلوبنا تبعت أحلى رنة ..
> صباحو ورد..وود..مِنا..
> 
> ............
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك نور يا زهرتنا =معطر ود صحبتنا
يديم ربي أخوتنا =ويحفظ لينا شمعتنا.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساكم عندليب .. مزهول=لقى من شِعْرُه كتير مسروق
بإيد واحد مهوش مسئول=و خلا دمّى ياناس محروق[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساكم عندليب .. مزهول=لقى من شِعْرُه كتير مسروق
> بإيد واحد مهوش مسئول=و خلا دمّى ياناس محروق[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يسرقوك علشان كلامك =حلو متظبط كويس
لو بقيت عكاك جنابك =تبقى في المأمون... يا ريس.[/poem]

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="Arial,5,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="orange" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/4.gif" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
من جوة جوة قلبى باقول=إنت ياعندليب محبوب
حس وذوق وكلام معسول=وسكته سالكة للقلوب
كل صباح مرسال مدلول=كل حروفه ،قلب طيوب[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Arial,5,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="orange" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/4.gif" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> من جوة جوة قلبى باقول=إنت ياعندليب محبوب
> حس وذوق وكلام معسول=وسكته سالكة للقلوب
> كل صباح مرسال مدلول=كل حروفه ،قلب طيوب[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
دا انت بكلمة تضم يا غالي =ألفين معنى ف سطر ونص
وتنور بالود ليالي =والدنيا عليك جاية تبص.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب رايق ومزاجه عال العال

إكمنه أصله رومانسى وبيعشق الخيال

بيحب فى الطبيعه والخضره والزهور

وكل حاجه حلوه مهو عاشق الجمال[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب زهقـان ="أبو اسكندر" دا ما  خـلاش 
دا تورتة وشرقي جابه كمان =وبس "فريسكة" ما جابهاش. 

أمانة عليك يا "ابو اسكندر" =تجيب لي "لديدة" من "سيدي بشر"
حتبقى جميلة تتقدر =ومش راح اقول واصون السر.[/poem]

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,bold,normal" bkcolor="deeppink" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/4.gif" border="outset,5,skyblue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عايز فريسكا ولديدة؟=غالى والطلب رخيص
مع إنى على الحديدة=وكمان ح اركب اتوبيس
ح انزل والشروة أكيدة=فى فروع بنك التفليس[/poem]

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا "شحرورة" كلامك واضح =حقك في المشوي دا أكيد
> و"الريس" ياختي مش فالح =إلا ف تأخير المواعيد.[/poem]


*معقوله الريس مش فالح
يوفى معاك بالمواعيد
يمكن هوه شايف الصالح
وعايزك تعمل ريفلش للتجديد
لكن حقى بالمشوى ده مش أكيد
اصل موصوفلى جمبرى بالتحديد
طبعا رجعت بكلامك 
لا اكل ولا عزايم 
وسامعه بتقول هنعمل اتفاق جديد
ههههههههههههه

كل جمبرى وانتم طيبين

لكم ودى واحترامى*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,bold,normal" bkcolor="deeppink" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/4.gif" border="outset,5,skyblue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> عايز فريسكا ولديدة؟=غالى والطلب رخيص
> مع إنى على الحديدة=وكمان ح اركب اتوبيس
> ح انزل والشروة أكيدة=فى فروع بنك التفليس[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
"نادر" سبقك زي العادة =ما هو دايما سباق وكريم
جاب لي "فريسكا" كتير... بزيادة =ورمني... يا ما احلى "التوريم".[/poem]

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبـاح العندليـب زهقـان ="أبو اسكندر" دا ما  خـلاش 
> دا تورتة وشرقي جابه كمان =وبس "فريسكة" ما جابهاش. 
> 
> أمانة عليك يا "ابو اسكندر" =تجيب لي "لديدة" من "سيدي بشر"
> حتبقى جميلة تتقدر =ومش راح اقول واصون السر.[/poem]


*
يا عينى على جيبك ياريس
كرمك هيخليك مفلس
وانا مش هاقدر اسلف
انا طول الشهر حاف ولا باغمس
ممكن يوم ورا يوم نهيف
ونغمى العين وعلى اى مسجد نتلمس
ورزقى ورزقك على الله

متنسوش تعملوا حسابى باللديده البنى باللوز
اعملوا بقى مش فاهمين
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

لكم ودى واحترامى*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> يا عينى على جيبك ياريس
> كرمك هيخليك مفلس
> وانا مش هاقدر اسلف
> انا طول الشهر حاف ولا باغمس
> ممكن يوم ورا يوم نهيف
> ونغمى العين وعلى اى مسجد نتلمس
> ورزقى ورزقك على الله
> 
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ريس فل كبير ومعلم =قد القول ولا فيها جدال
كل "فريسكا" يجيبها يسلم =ويقول: مش ليك... ده للأطفال
يكتمني ما اقدرش اتكلم =ما انا عندي السكر يا عيال.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبـاح العندليـب زهقـان ="أبو اسكندر" دا ما  خـلاش 
> دا تورتة وشرقي جابه كمان =وبس "فريسكة" ما جابهاش. 
> 
> أمانة عليك يا "ابو اسكندر" =تجيب لي "لديدة" من "سيدي بشر"
> حتبقى جميلة تتقدر =ومش راح اقول واصون السر.[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءكم عندليب يااصحاب=وقاعده جميله بحرية
حجيلكوا بكره  ادق الباب=ونسهر حتى للفجرية[/poem]
خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب رايق ومزاجه عال العال
> إكمنه أصله رومانسى وبيعشق الخيال
> بيحب فى الطبيعه والخضره والزهور
> وكل حاجه حلوه مهو عاشق الجمال[/frame]*


مبدئيا... أود الاعتذار للأخت الفاضلة / مملكة الحب

لأني فات علي أن أرد على مشاركتها الكريمة في ترتيبها السليم.

سماح النوبة ::sorry:: 

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مسائك عندليب حساس =يقول الشعر بنعومة
كلام يترص زي الماس =معاني حلوة مفهومة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *معقوله الريس مش فالح
> يوفى معاك بالمواعيد
> يمكن هوه شايف الصالح
> وعايزك تعمل ريفلش للتجديد
> لكن حقى بالمشوى ده مش أكيد
> اصل موصوفلى جمبرى بالتحديد
> طبعا رجعت بكلامك 
> لا اكل ولا عزايم 
> وسامعه بتقول هنعمل اتفاق جديد
> ...


وآدي كمان إعتذار كبير قوي قوي لأختنا الفاضلة / الشحرورة

سامحيني يا بنتي... مش قادر أقول إلزهايمر... "عَمش مزمن" تنفع؟

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أصلا "جمبري" هو دا إيه؟ =أعرفه... ثم انظر في الأمر!
أسمع إنه بيدهنوا بيه =بدل الفضة و نوع م الصخر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساءكم عندليب يااصحاب=وقاعده جميله بحرية
> حجيلكوا بكره  ادق الباب=ونسهر حتى للفجرية[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عليّ النعمة ما تغير =كلامك ده وتيجي هنا
ولو غيرت راح اطيّر =رقاب فيها بإيدي أنا.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> مبدئيا... أود الاعتذار للأخت الفاضلة / مملكة الحب
> 
> لأني فات علي أن أرد على مشاركتها الكريمة في ترتيبها السليم.
> 
> سماح النوبة
> 
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مسائك عندليب حساس =يقول الشعر بنعومة
> كلام يترص زي الماس =معاني حلوة مفهومة.[/poem]


*[frame="15 80"]والدى ما يعتذرش برحتك اوى ياكبير

انا عارفه إنك مشغول والصحبه كلمهم كتير

هتلاحق عل مين فينا الله يكون فى عونك

المهم تبقى معنا مهو انت أستاذنا الكبير

[/frame]*

----------


## Dr_rehab

**

*صباحكم عندليب حران ..... و جاى  يرفرف فى اسكندرية* 
**
*ينادى على الأهل و الخلان ....ما هو طيب وكله حنية*


**

----------


## الشحرورة

> وآدي كمان إعتذار كبير قوي قوي لأختنا الفاضلة / الشحرورة
> 
> سامحيني يا بنتي... مش قادر أقول إلزهايمر... "عَمش مزمن" تنفع؟
> 
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> أصلا "جمبري" هو دا إيه؟ =أعرفه... ثم انظر في الأمر!
> أسمع إنه بيدهنوا بيه =بدل الفضة و نوع م الصخر.[/poem]


*
شوف يا يا سيدنا 
لا تقول زاهيمر ولا عمش مزمن
خلينا ع البركة يا مؤمن
اديها الجمبرى
وطير على زُحل والمشترى
والقهوة المستكوفى البندقى
ولما م الحلم تصحى
أوصف مشاعرك وخليها تنجلى
الأكل باللمه يحلى
والرخيص النهارده بكره هيغلى
الحق وأشترى
بسرعه مشنة جمبرى
وأعزم عليها الصحاب 
والأهل والاحباب
بلا كباب وعيشه هباب
انا اهو منتظره عند الباب

مساكم كله رقه وجمال
والقهوه فين يا عبد العال


لكم ودى ودعواتى*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]والدى ما يعتذرش برحتك اوى ياكبير
> انا عارفه إنك مشغول والصحبه كلمهم كتير
> هتلاحق عل مين فينا الله يكون فى عونك
> المهم تبقى معنا مهو انت أستاذنا الكبير
> [/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الذوق داحكاية لها ناسها ="مملكة" بتسامح بسلاسة
تسلمي بنتي وإحساسها =يسلملنا "مونتينا" دا ماسة.[/poem]

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,royalblue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="double,5,royalblue" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب بيسد=طرق البعد ويملاها نور
بكلامه المعسول بيهد=أى فراق ويقيم له جسور[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> **
> 
> *صباحكم عندليب حران ..... و جاى  يرفرف فى اسكندرية* 
> **
> *ينادى على الأهل و الخلان ....ما هو طيب وكله حنية*
> 
> 
> **


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شوفوا الدكتورة بتجامل =لطف وذوق وسلاسة قول
دايما أختنا دي بتتعامل =إن الود حوار بأصول.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> شوف يا يا سيدنا 
> لا تقول زاهيمر ولا عمش مزمن
> خلينا ع البركة يا مؤمن
> اديها الجمبرى
> وطير على زُحل والمشترى
> والقهوة المستكوفى البندقى
> ولما م الحلم تصحى
> أوصف مشاعرك وخليها تنجلى
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نفسك في الجمبري يا قريبتي؟ =طازة بجد وحلو كويس؟
طلبك بقى من فَلسي وخيبتي =يقدر بس عليه "الريس".[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,royalblue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="double,5,royalblue" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب بيسد=طرق البعد ويملاها نور
> بكلامه المعسول بيهد=أى فراق ويقيم له جسور[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مستعجل ليه بس يا "لابي"؟ =مش تستنى، ومش راح اطوّل
كدا حاتلخبط أحبابي =عندليبية مين الأول؟[/poem]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

مساك العندليب مبسوط بعد الفكر و حرق الدم

و كمان بيمسي على أحلى صحبة...من غير نكد و هم و غم

و يواسي شاعر الرومانسية.....على موضوع يا ريته ما تم

و نقوله معلش يا فندم....اشعارك بينا ..في أمان محكم

----------


## زهــــراء

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب غاوي=يرش الناس بخور وزهور
ولوده الجميع  هاوي=يمد جسور ويبني قصور[/poem]

.........
.....
..
.
صباح الورد يابابا...
 :f2:  :f2: ..

----------


## أم أحمد

*صباح العندليب زعلان* 
*بقالي يومين ما جيت اسلم*
*يا رب يكونلي لسه مكان* 
*دا كلامكم في القلب معلم* 
*صباح الرضا والايمان*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"] مملكتى الحب فيها لحن عزفه مختار

أخاف أزيد من الشجن تمزق الأوتار[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساك العندليب مبسوط بعد الفكر و حرق الدم
> و كمان بيمسي على أحلى صحبة...من غير نكد و هم و غم
> و يواسي شاعر الرومانسية.....على موضوع يا ريته ما تم
> و نقوله معلش يا فندم....اشعارك بينا ..في أمان محكم


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أحسن حاجة إنك هلّيتي =بعد الفكر ما راق وارتاح
نورتينا بفرحة وجيتي =جبتي الود مع الأفراح.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]صباح العندليب غاوي=يرش الناس بخور وزهور
> ولوده الجميع  هاوي=يمد جسور ويبني قصور[/poem]
> .........
> .....
> ..
> .
> صباح الورد يابابا...
> ..


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح بنتي دا بينور=كأن الشمس فرحانة
يلم الود متعطر =بتقوى الله... يا إنسانة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب زعلان* 
> *بقالي يومين ما جيت اسلم*
> *يا رب يكونلي لسه مكان* 
> *دا كلامكم في القلب معلم* 
> *صباح الرضا والايمان*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
دا انتي مكانك جوا عنينا=ينده مشتاق مستننيكي
كل شوية تهلّي علينا =راسمة لنا الفرحة بإيديكي.[/poem]

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="Andalus,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="none,5,skyblue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إللى حصل كان بالصدفة=إنى ماصدقت أرد عليك
رباعياتنا تزيد الألفة=وبتأكد صداقتنا إليك[/poem]  [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"] مملكتى الحب فيها لحن عزفه مختار
> أخاف أزيد من الشجن تمزق الأوتار[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وتر الحب غريب في حكايته =مهما اتشد... ما يتقطّعش
نبكي ونحزن... نحكي روايته =برضه يعود ولا يتحجرش.[/poem]

----------


## reda laby

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مستعجل ليه بس يا "لابي"؟ =مش تستنى، ومش راح اطوّل
> كدا حاتلخبط أحبابي =عندليبية مين الأول؟[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/4.gif" border="solid,6,indigo" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إللى حصل ، كان بالصدفة= إنى ماصدَقت أرد عليك
رباعياتنا بتزيد الألفة=وبتأكد صداقتنا إليك[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/4.gif" border="solid,6,indigo" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> إللى حصل ، كان بالصدفة= إنى ماصدَقت أرد عليك
> رباعياتنا بتزيد الألفة=وبتأكد صداقتنا إليك[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صح يا عمي بس ابقى اصبر =خللي الناس تفهم معانينا
دا احنا غايتنا نقول ونكرر =ود قلوبنا صافي مالينا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب  بيـعـد =حُفَر في السكة ويّـا زهـور 
ويسـأل هـل تـرى حيمـد =خطاوي؟ وهل حيلقى جسور؟ [/poem]

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,royalblue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="double,5,royalblue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عندى صباح الرباعيات =أحسن من فنجان الشاى
أكل وشرب ونزهة وهات=فوقهم حب وصدق ،معاى؟[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> مساك العندليب مبسوط بعد الفكر و حرق الدم
> 
> و كمان بيمسي على أحلى صحبة...من غير نكد و هم و غم
> 
> و يواسي شاعر الرومانسية.....على موضوع يا ريته ما تم
> 
> و نقوله معلش يا فندم....اشعارك بينا ..في أمان محكم


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يااحلى مسا يااستاذه=ايمان والنأب بنت الشامى
سلام ليكى أهو طازه=اللهى ابدا ماتنضامى
ده اى زعل مالوش عازه=لكن قدرنا قلبنا يكون حامى[/poem]
خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## الشحرورة

* مساء عندليب فى حبال الهوا أتعلق
               انتقطعت وفضلت  طاير ومتشعلق
                  حمدت ربى ولملمت قهرى
              وقلت ياللا حلم بالوهم وأتغرق

          لكم ودى واحترامى*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,royalblue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="double,5,royalblue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> عندى صباح الرباعيات =أحسن من فنجان الشاى
> أكل وشرب ونزهة وهات=فوقهم حب وصدق ،معاى؟[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حب، وصدق دا شيء معلوم =بيهم أصبح دوغري عليك
لكن أكل وشاي؟ لأ... صوم =واهه أحسن للصحة.. وليك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يااحلى مسا يااستاذه=ايمان والنأب بنت الشامى
> سلام ليكى أهو طازه=اللهى ابدا ماتنضامى
> ده اى زعل مالوش عازه=لكن قدرنا قلبنا يكون حامى[/poem]
> خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قلت كلام صافي متنقي =دايما بتلخص لي الحكمة
"سيد الناس" إنت ومرقّي =كل الشعر اما تقول كلمة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> * مساء عندليب فى حبال الهوا أتعلق
>                انتقطعت وفضلت  طاير ومتشعلق
>                   حمدت ربى ولملمت قهرى
>               وقلت ياللا حلم بالوهم وأتغرق
> 
>           لكم ودى واحترامى*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
طبيعة الدنيا... زي النهر =جميعنا يدوق... ولا بيفرق
نقف ع الشط... نلقى الغدر =نعوم جوا... الأمل يغرق.[/poem]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*صباح العندليب رايق مستني بكرة بشوق و حنين

هيتجمع مع أحلى صحبة.......و من الانتظار ملهوفين

و هنروح البحر يا أستاذنا.....مهي "مملكة" طلبت و خلاص

وكمان "بوسي كات" هتروّق...و هنتفسح و لا فيش مناص

بس قلنا نصبح برده........و مننساش " زي ناس"

شافوا البحر...فنسيوا " المونتي"و حبايبهم و كل الناس*


 :f2: 

*    صباح الفل*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *صباح العندليب رايق مستني بكرة بشوق و حنين
> 
> هيتجمع مع أحلى صحبة.......و من الانتظار ملهوفين
> 
> و هنروح البحر يا أستاذنا.....مهي "مملكة" طلبت و خلاص
> 
> وكمان "بوسي كات" هتروّق...و هنتفسح و لا فيش مناص
> 
> بس قلنا نصبح برده........و مننساش " زي ناس"
> ...


*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب مزاجه رايق بيحضر لفسحة أحلى بنات

قلولو خف على نفسك وخلى الفسحه من سكات

متسيحش لكل المونتى وتعرفهم ريحين فين

ولا أنت غاوى تسيح ونشر على النيل سات

صباح الورد على عيونك ياإيمى[/frame]*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب ياكبير مش هنسى أصبح عليك

ده أحلى صباح نادى مع الورد كله ليك[/frame]*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب متشوق لروئيت إيمى وبوسى

خلاص هظقطط وهروق وعلى الجراح هندوسى[/frame]*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب .. بيجمع=شنطه وماشى بعدالعصر
لملّنا الصحبه بقى وجمّع=عشان نسهر لحد الفجر[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب .. بيجمع=شنطه وماشى بعدالعصر
> لملنا الصحبه بقى وجمّع=عشان نسهر لحد الفجر[/poem]
> 
> خالص تحياتى،،،


*[frame="14 80"]انتوا كمان هتقلدونا؟؟؟  طب و الغيرة دي بقي على ايه؟؟؟؟

و شاعرنا هيشوف الأستاذ.........موعود برؤية القمر يا بيه[/frame]*

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="double,6,red" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح ناس كود التهميش=الداء فى بدنهم إتفشى
صعب عليهم اكل العيش=والكبر ف طوعهم ( إتنشى)[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب رايق مستني بكرة بشوق و حنين
> هيتجمع مع أحلى صحبة.......و من الانتظار ملهوفين
> و هنروح البحر يا أستاذنا.....مهي "مملكة" طلبت و خلاص
> وكمان "بوسي كات" هتروّق...و هنتفسح و لا فيش مناص
> بس قلنا نصبح برده........و مننساش " زي ناس"
> شافوا البحر...فنسيوا " المونتي"و حبايبهم و كل الناس*
> 
> *    صباح الفل*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
راح ادعي لكل بناتيتي =بصحبة خير... تجمعكوا
مادام للود راعيتي =أكيد ربنا معكوا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب مزاجه رايق بيحضر لفسحة أحلى بنات
> قلولو خف على نفسك وخلى الفسحه من سكات
> متسيحش لكل المونتى وتعرفهم ريحين فين
> ولا أنت غاوى تسيح ونشر على النيل سات
> صباح الورد على عيونك ياإيمى[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا بنتي خايفه ليه م العين؟ =وليه حتداري وتخبي؟
مشيئة ربي يحوشها دا مين؟ =وروحي وم الفرح عَبّي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب ياكبير مش هنسى أصبح عليك
> ده أحلى صباح نادى مع الورد كله ليك[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لو نسيتيني... حاشد ودانك =حقي مادام الود ما بيننا
انما شدة خفيفة عشانك =ما انتوا بناتنا وفرح عيوننا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب متشوق لروئيت إيمى وبوسى
> خلاص هظقطط وهروق وعلى الجراح هندوسى[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
طب ما تدوسي ف بيتكوا يا بنتي =خللي الرحلة تجيب مفعولها
قفل الجرح... عزيمة يا ستي =ودا فعل... ماهوش كلمة نقولها.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب .. بيجمع=شنطه وماشى بعدالعصر
> لملّنا الصحبه بقى وجمّع=عشان نسهر لحد الفجر[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بس تعالى بسرعة... وياللا =الناس مستنية تجرب
لو ع السهرة يا خويا اسم الله =خوفي لا تيجي تنام م المغرب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="14 80"]انتوا كمان هتقلدونا؟؟؟  طب و الغيرة دي بقي على ايه؟؟؟؟
> و شاعرنا هيشوف الأستاذ.........موعود برؤية القمر يا بيه[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يجبر خاطرك... دا انتي مجاملة =كلمة بجد لطيفة حقيقي
دا احنا حانلعب في الرملة =عند البحر... حازق... صديقي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="double,6,red" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح ناس كود التهميش=الداء فى بدنهم إتفشى
> صعب عليهم اكل العيش=والكبر ف طوعهم ( إتنشى)[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شكلك كدا زعلان من حد =وبتشكي ع القلب وجرحه
رأيي عشان ما تصون الود =إنت تروح لأخوك وتصارحه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب كورنيش =عليه النـاس بتتمشـى 
كتير رايحين لأكل العيش =وأكتر... مش حتتعشى. [/poem]

----------


## أم أحمد

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب كورنيش =عليه النـاس بتتمشـى 
> كتير رايحين لأكل العيش =وأكتر... مش حتتعشى. [/poem]


صباح العندليب مشتاق
لقعده هناك علي الكورنيش
يقابل اهله  بعد فراق
ونتعشي كفتة وعيش ::$: 


معلشي بقي مفيش هنا كفتة زي بتاعة كبابجية مصر :Poster Oops: 
نفسنا راحت ليها
مش هاقولكم عاوزة بس كلوا وافتكرونا ::$:

----------


## reda laby

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> شكلك كدا زعلان من حد =وبتشكي ع القلب وجرحه
> رأيي عشان ما تصون الود =إنت تروح لأخوك وتصارحه.[/poem]


[frame="15 80"]ليه المعنى ليك ماوصلش *** مش ده القصد إل انا بارجوه
المقصود منك ماحصلش*** أهى رباعية و فايتة ياهوو[/frame]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب مشتاق
> لقعده هناك علي الكورنيش
> يقابل اهله  بعد فراق
> ونتعشي كفتة وعيش
> معلشي بقي مفيش هنا كفتة زي بتاعة كبابجية مصر
> نفسنا راحت ليها
> مش هاقولكم عاوزة بس كلوا وافتكرونا


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حناكل آه... ومين يدفع؟ =دا هي مرة في التصييف
خلاص... كام يوم وراح نرجع =نشغل مروحة وتكييف.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="15 80"]ليه المعنى ليك ماوصلش *** مش ده القصد إل انا بارجوه
> المقصود منك ماحصلش*** أهى رباعية و فايتة ياهوو[/frame]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يمكن أحسن كدا يا معلم =إني أعديها وما افهمش
لكن لو عايز نتكلم =الأولى كات ضرب وهبش
واحنا هنا بالود نسلم =مش بالطوب وحجارة ودبش.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب يشـرِح =مابين أصحابـه  وبناتـه 
صديق شاعر صحيح يفرح =و"أبو اسكندر" بكراماتـه. [/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب إتجمعنا وقولت أقولك ياعمنا

معايا إيمى وبوسى ومحدش طبعاً قدنا[/frame]*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]صباح عندليب مخصوص مش قد شد الودان

قولت أصبح على والدى فوراً من غير كتر كلام[/frame]*

----------


## nour2005

صباح معطّر بالياسمين وبشذا الورود 
على الأخوة الأعزاء وبالأخص للأخ العزيز 
صاحب الموضوع أستاذ أيمن  :f2: 
متهيالي الفول ألذ عالصبح من الكفتة  ::

----------


## reda laby

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليـب يشـرِح =مابين أصحابـه  وبناتـه 
> صديق شاعر صحيح يفرح =و"أبو اسكندر" بكراماتـه. [/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/49.gif" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الخير معاك مطرح =مايقرا كلامك معناته
فى لفايف قلبى قوام يفتح =ويشاركه كل معاناته[/poem]

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="deeppink" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/40.gif" border="ridge,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الجمعة وناس غايبة=وما فيش حد أفضفض له
زهقان و الكلمة معايا هايبة=للبعد تقوللى أعضعض له ؟[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب – واقف = بيستأذن على الأبواب
دا غاب شهرين و مش عارف=و جابه الشوق على الأعتاب
عتب أو لوم .. ماهوش خايف=بحكم الود بين الاحباب[/poem]

----------


## ندى الايام

مساء العندليب غلطان من الساس للراس
علشان فى يوم قال عليه  ده صاحبى وبلاش اجيب فى سيرة الناس

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب.... فايت=على الشباك  ف أحلى صباح
في قلبه الحرّ شوق بايت=و ناره بتكوي ريش.. و جناح[/poem]

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,indigo,normal,normal" bkcolor="black" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="double,6,black" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا من العندليب زعلان =مابيردش ع الرباعيات
فين كلامه الحلو زمان=ولا التعلب خطفه وفات[/poem]

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="Arabic Transparent,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="inset,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عندليب طاير ياولاد الحلال = عشه فين قولولى ينوبكم ثواب
بعد ما صيَف وشاف الدلال = راح مارجعشى حتى ماساب جواب[/poem]

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





صباح الخير عليكم جميعا 

صباحكم فل وريحان يا أهل الرحمن 

أخى الحبيب أيمن ... دمت بخير وسعادة وسلام خاص ل د/ يسرى الغالى 

وحمد لله على السلامة يا فندم

كل عام أنتم بخير 

اللهم بلغنا رمضان

اذكروا الله يذكركم 

واستغفروه يغفر لكم 




 ...



*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب شايف =جميل الحرف والمعنى
عايز يشكر... لكن خايف =لا حد يقول: ودا "اشمعنى"؟[/poem]

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب شايف =جميل الحرف والمعنى
> عايز يشكر... لكن خايف =لا حد يقول: ودا "اشمعنى"؟[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا عندليب قول وسمعنا =  كلام حلو له معنى 

معك نعشق ونحب  =  و مش حاقول اشمعنى [/poem]




صباح الورد يا عندليب  فين القهوة  المظبوطه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا عندليب قول وسمعنا =  كلام حلو له معنى 
> معك نعشق ونحب  =  و مش حاقول اشمعنى [/poem]
> 
> صباح الورد يا عندليب  فين القهوة  المظبوطه


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مش انت... دا انت قولك زين =ما فيهش "اشمعنى" وتجاهُل
لكين الدور على اللي ياعين =بعزّة إثمه... يتمايل.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العنديب نوّر=أهو من تانى صفحاته
بعد ماكنا بندّور=على كلمه من عندليبياته[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العنديب نوّر=أهو من تانى صفحاته
> بعد ماكنا بندّور=على كلمه من عندليبياته[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الفل يا مشرف =يا سيدي تلتميت مبروك
د "مونتي" بيك حايتشرف =وأول من يهنّي... أخوك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب  جالكـم =ومش عايز كـلام وحديـت 
قليـل اللـي سـأل  منكـم =وأكتركم... في صمته مميت. [/poem]

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب  الغالى = ربنا ما يحرمنا منه يارب  
نفسنا نشوفه من تانى  =مع عم يسرى وعم نادر يارب. [/poem]



*كل رمضان أنتم بخير*

----------


## nour2005

صباح الخير للعندليب اللي رجع يسعدنا بعندليبيّاته
وألف حمد لله على سلامته 
وكل رمضان وحضرتك طيّب أستاذ أيمن  :f2: ِ

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبـاح العندليـب  جالكـم =ومش عايز كـلام وحديـت 
> قليـل اللـي سـأل  منكـم =وأكتركم... في صمته مميت. [/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب معلشِ =موسم وايامه مزنوقه
من اخوانك ماتزعلشِ=كتير جيات وملحوقه[/poem]
خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبـاح العندليـب  الغالى = ربنا ما يحرمنا منه يارب  
> نفسنا نشوفه من تانى  =مع عم يسرى وعم نادر يارب. [/poem]
> *كل رمضان أنتم بخير*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أصيل دايما وفاكرنا =وحافظ ودنا ف قلبك
لطيف الهمس والمعنى =مجامل... دا مافيش زيك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الخير للعندليب اللي رجع يسعدنا بعندليبيّاته
> وألف حمد لله على سلامته 
> وكل رمضان وحضرتك طيّب أستاذ أيمن ِ


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الخير على عيونكوا =يا ناس بلسم و حس حرير
يدوم الود في قلوبكوا =يدوم ما بيننا كل الخير[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الخير للعندليب اللي رجع يسعدنا بعندليبيّاته
> وألف حمد لله على سلامته 
> وكل رمضان وحضرتك طيّب أستاذ أيمن ِ


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما هو انت من زمان حالك =يا إما ف زنقة أو مشغول
يا بخت اللي في يوم طالك =يا خوفي تتزنق على طول.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  طلّـع =شوية زرزرة  وحمقـة 
وعنها... والنهار  ولّع =بستين ألف "ليه؟" و"لأه".[/poem]

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب  عيان = ندعيله يارب اشفيه يارب
ده حبيبنا الدكتور الغالى = وبنحبه من القلــــــــــب . [/poem]



*كل رمضان أنتم بخير*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

مساء العندليب تايه.....و هو بيكتب الكلمات

و أحلى صحبة مونساه........في المرحلة دي بالذات

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب هنقول رمضان كريم مجمعنا

هنتجمع فى السحور والدنيا كلها تسمعنا

والذنب أكيد مغفور والدنيا هيكون لها معنا[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبـاح العندليـب  عيان = ندعيله يارب اشفيه يارب
> ده حبيبنا الدكتور الغالى = وبنحبه من القلــــــــــب . [/poem]
> *كل رمضان أنتم بخير*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إدعي يا "أشرف" دعوة خير =ربك قال انه حيجيب
مننا فينا... الود يصير =صحبة ورد لكل حبيب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء العندليب تايه.....و هو بيكتب الكلمات
> و أحلى صحبة مونساه........في المرحلة دي بالذات


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كلنا إخواتك وقرايبك =كلنا أهلك وانتي عينينا
واقفين هنا نسند جنبك =على قد الممكن بإيدينا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="15 80"]مساء عندليب هنقول رمضان كريم مجمعنا
> هنتجمع فى السحور والدنيا كلها تسمعنا
> والذنب أكيد مغفور والدنيا هيكون لها معنا[/frame]*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء رمضان في طاعة الله =مساء طيب وعطره مريح
بداية فطار... ببسم الله =ختامة الفجر والتسابيح.[/poem]

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم






شد حيلك يا ايمان ... البقاء لله وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون ... ربنا يقويكى ويحميكى 

************************

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب مســـــــــــــــافر   =  وسايب صاحبه لسه تعبان 

أكيد هيسأل عليه حبيبه عم أيمن   =   ويطمنى عليه كمااااان . [/poem]

*******************

كل عام أنتم بخير 

اللهم بلغنا رمضان

اذكروا الله يذكركم 

واستغفروه يغفر لكم 

 رمضــــــــــــان كريـــــــــــم 


 ...



*

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="double,6,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لولا الأجازة يا كبير = وشوقى إليك دا بزيادة
لحزمت ورد وفرح كتير = ونشرتهم ع الناس كالعادة[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب تفكيـر =وقلـة نــوم وتنهـيـدة 
يعيد نفس السؤال دا  كتير ="يا فرحة... ليه كدا بعيدة؟" [/poem]

----------


## reda laby

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبـاح العندليـب تفكيـر =وقلـة نــوم وتنهـيـدة 
> يعيد نفس السؤال دا  كتير ="يا فرحة... ليه كدا بعيدة؟" [/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="double,6,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إنت يا عندليبنا كبير =صياحك فى الفضا أنغام 
إبعد عنك دا التفكير =بيدمر ذى الألغام[/poem]

----------


## محمد أمير

*صباح عندليب زعلان    على حبيب انقهر
وقال كمان ندمان       على قلب من الحزن أنفطر
وبده يضحى حنان     وحبيبه خدعوه وبيه أنغدر
وغشوه بكلام زمان    ونعمل ايه ده القدر

أخى فى الله أيمن رشدى
عندليبيات أكتر من رائعه ومجهود جميل
بارك الله لك بكل حروفك وأشعارك 
وتهنئتى للجميع ورمضان كريم
 

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> شد حيلك يا ايمان ... البقاء لله وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون ... ربنا يقويكى ويحميكى 
> ************************[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب مســـــــــــــــافر   =  وسايب صاحبه لسه تعبان 
> أكيد هيسأل عليه حبيبه عم أيمن   =   ويطمنى عليه كمااااان . [/poem]
> *******************
> ...


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
خلاص يا حاج سلمنا = جزاك الخير... واهه صار عال
سألنا عنه... فعلمنا =دي كل المسألة... إسهال.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="double,6,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> لولا الأجازة يا كبير = وشوقى إليك دا بزيادة
> لحزمت ورد وفرح كتير = ونشرتهم ع الناس كالعادة[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياجامع ورد م البستان =وباعت عطره بالأشعار
سلامك بالوداد ريحان =ودادك بالسلام أزهار.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="double,6,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> إنت يا عندليبنا كبير =صياحك فى الفضا أنغام 
> إبعد عنك دا التفكير =بيدمر ذى الألغام[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
التفكير مش كهربا سارية=تقطع سلك تروح في الحال
دي مواجع قدرية وجارية =وهموم مكتوب لها تنشال.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح عندليب زعلان    على حبيب انقهر
> وقال كمان ندمان       على قلب من الحزن أنفطر
> وبده يضحى حنان     وحبيبه خدعوه وبيه أنغدر
> وغشوه بكلام زمان    ونعمل ايه ده القدر
> أخى فى الله أيمن رشدى
> عندليبيات أكتر من رائعه ومجهود جميل
> بارك الله لك بكل حروفك وأشعارك 
> وتهنئتى للجميع ورمضان كريم 
> الله يديمك يا مطر*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
النصيب مش بين إيدينا =واحنا حتما نرضى بيه
مهما زاد الحزن بينا =الأمل... يقدر عليه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  مجبر =يدوّق قلبه كاس  النار 
لا كان عايز ولا  مقرر =لكين ما شاءت الأقدار. [/poem]

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/27.gif" border="inset,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحنا برضه بيقول خير = نفض عن كاهلك الاحزان
إرمى بياضك فل عبير = وزهور نادية من البستان[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/27.gif" border="inset,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحنا برضه بيقول خير = نفض عن كاهلك الاحزان
> إرمى بياضك فل عبير = وزهور نادية من البستان[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لو اتكشّف لك المكتوم =لكنت تئن.. ولأبكّيك
حكم قالت وشيء معلوم =دا أيها فرْح... لازمه شريك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندلـيـب  ودّع =أمل كـات آخرتـه حيـرة 
ما هو لو عاش... حيتوجع =ولو مات... يبقى م الغيرة. [/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبـاح العندلـيـب  ودّع =أمل كـات آخرتـه حيـرة 
> ما هو لو عاش... حيتوجع =ولو مات... يبقى م الغيرة. [/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب ماتقولش=عليها حيره او غيره
أيام حتعدى وما تقلقش=فى زحمة حياتنا الكبيره[/poem]

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب ماتقولش=عليها حيره او غيره
> أيام حتعدى وما تقلقش=فى زحمة حياتنا الكبيره[/poem]
> خالص تحياتى،،،


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
طب اسمها إيه بس لا حانتوه؟ =قصدك مش واضح... فهمني!
هو انت تسمي الطرشي جاتوه =وتعيّب إكمنّه حرقني؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب  سهـران =ينادي النوم... ولا يطولهوش 
في سهد كأن عنـده  سنـان =بينهـش زي أي وحــوش. [/poem]

----------


## reda laby

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبـاح العندليـب  سهـران =ينادي النوم... ولا يطولهوش 
> في سهد كأن عنـده  سنـان =بينهـش زي أي وحــوش. [/poem]



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,deeppink,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="double,6,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مانيش يا عندليب فهمان =الحزن باين ..ماتخبيهوش
العندليباية صوت حزنان =بوح لنا ..و ماتكتمهوش[/poem]

----------


## دفكرى

موضوع جميل جدا انا اول مره اشوفه

اسمحولى انى اشترك بالجزء ده من قصيده للشاعر احمد فؤاد نجم

صباح الخير على الورد اللى فتح فى جناين مصر
صباح العندليب يشدى بالحان السبوع يامصر
صباح الدايه واللفه
ورش الملح فى الزفه
صباح يطلع باعلامنا من القلعه لباب النصر

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

أخى الحبيب أيمن عندليب المنتدى الخاص



يارب تكون بخير أنت وكل من حولك 

عيد فطر سعيد

ولا تنس ذكر الله

----------


## عزة نفس

*[frame="1 80"]
فينك ياعندليبنا عننا.... من زمان غايب

ارجع هنا تاني ... وجمع كل الحبايب

وكل عام وانتم بخير...انت وكل الحبايب[/frame]*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,5,deeppink,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="double,6,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مانيش يا عندليب فهمان =الحزن باين ..ماتخبيهوش
> العندليباية صوت حزنان =بوح لنا ..و ماتكتمهوش[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أبوح ازاي وانا هيبتي =وعزة نفسي فوق الآه
وناس بتلوم على شيبتي =يقولوا اضحك... وبالإكراه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> موضوع جميل جدا انا اول مره اشوفه
> اسمحولى انى اشترك بالجزء ده من قصيده للشاعر احمد فؤاد نجم
> صباح الخير على الورد اللى فتح فى جناين مصر
> صباح العندليب يشدى بالحان السبوع يامصر
> صباح الدايه واللفه
> ورش الملح فى الزفه
> صباح يطلع باعلامنا من القلعه لباب النصر


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شرفت العندليبية بنورك =وبشعر "الفاجومي" النجم
ياللا معانا وخد لك دورك =زيدنا بذوقك فن وعلم.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أخى الحبيب أيمن عندليب المنتدى الخاص
> 
> يارب تكون بخير أنت وكل من حولك 
> عيد فطر سعيد
> ولا تنس ذكر الله


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هنأني فأجاد وأوجز =وسقاني قطرا من طيبِ
ذكرني بالله فأنجز =لبّاني؛ فالنعم مجيبي
أبغي الرد؛ فصمتا أعجز =كيف الرد عليك حبيبي؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *[frame="1 80"]
> فينك ياعندليبنا عننا.... من زمان غايب
> ارجع هنا تاني ... وجمع كل الحبايب
> وكل عام وانتم بخير...انت وكل الحبايب[/frame]*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كنت بابحث عن نصيبي =للأسف... إني التقيته
اللي سميته حبيبي =باعني... مهما انا اشتريته.[/poem]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

مساء العندليب مضطر .....يرسم الضحكة عالشفايف

و قلبه يا عيني - بعد الشر-مش رايق و من بكرة خايف

و فين هيودي بس دموعه .....ملهاش مكان غير على خده

يقول  لنفسه متتجرحش......و سيبك مالحزن .....منتاش أده

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء العندليب مضطر .....يرسم الضحكة عالشفايف
> و قلبه يا عيني - بعد الشر-مش رايق و من بكرة خايف
> و فين هيودي بس دموعه .....ملهاش مكان غير على خده
> يقول  لنفسه متتجرحش......و سيبك مالحزن .....منتاش أده


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
"إنسى الحزن"... دي كلمة وهم =إزاي أنسى الجرح المضني؟
أحلف لك لو سبت الهم =الهم حيتدفى ف حضني.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب راجع =يلم الريش... ويطوي جناح
وجفنه من الألم دامع =كسير النفس... كله جراح
لا عاد بيشوف ولا سامع =ولا حاسس ولا مرتاح
يتوه لحظة ف أمل خادع =وباقي اليوم... مع الأشباح.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب راجع =يلم الريش... ويطوي جناح
> وجفنه من الألم دامع =كسير النفس... كله جراح
> لا عاد بيشوف ولا سامع =ولا حاسس ولا مرتاح
> يتوه لحظة ف أمل خادع =وباقي اليوم... مع الأشباح.[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,sienna,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب جامد=ولاتهده جراح أو حزن
وعالجرح أكيد شادد=ولايغمضله ابداُ جفن[/poem]
خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب بيبارك=لكل أصحابه وأحبابه
وجاي أهو لجل يشارك=لعيد ، أنا وأنتم على بابه[/poem]

خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="tahoma,6,sienna,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب جامد=ولاتهده جراح أو حزن
> وعالجرح أكيد شادد=ولايغمضله ابداُ جفن[/poem]
> خالص تحياتي،،،


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب مجروح =فطلعت آه... لكين مش يأس
ما هو احنا... ننجرح... ونبوح =لا هي الآه تذل النفس؟[/poem].

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب بيبارك=لكل أصحابه وأحبابه
> وجاي أهو لجل يشارك=لعيد ، أنا وأنتم على بابه[/poem]
> خالص تحياتي،،،


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب العيد =بفرحة صحبتك نشوان
يديم ربنا ويزيد =علينا الفرح والخلان.[/poem]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

العيد الصح يا كبيرنا ......إنك موجود وسطينا

اللمة الحلوة و حبايبنا ......أحلى عيد مهنينا

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="black" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/49.gif" border="groove,6,black" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب خايف = إن الموضوع يوم ننساه 
من بعد كنافة وقطايف = يبعد يجرى ولا نلقاه 
لأ ماتخافش مانتش شايف = صباحك رح نستناه [/poem]

----------


## loly_h

*صباحكم عندليــــب سابح 

بيـــــــن السمـــا والأرض

هام كتير واهو رايــــــح

يدور من جديد على نبض*

----------


## nariman

*مساء الخير على اجمل عندليبيات منغيرها ينقصنا كتير*
*الأستاذ أيمن رشدى وكل المشاركين بالموضوع ...تسلم الأيادى* 
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> العيد الصح يا كبيرنا ......إنك موجود وسطينا
> اللمة الحلوة و حبايبنا ......أحلى عيد مهنينا


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صح كلامك... وانا وياكو =باعرف طعم الفرح صحيح
حد يكون بالود معاكو =ولا ينساش ألم التجريح؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="black" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/49.gif" border="groove,6,black" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب خايف = إن الموضوع يوم ننساه 
> من بعد كنافة وقطايف = يبعد يجرى ولا نلقاه 
> لأ ماتخافش مانتش شايف = صباحك رح نستناه [/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا مش خايف م النسيان =حد حاينسى الود الصادق؟
لكن مش باكتب وكمان =حد ما هوش رايد يتضايق.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب مالوا مهموم يقول الاهه متوجع

اكيد فى الدنيا كده مظلوم وجرح الناس ماهو بيوجع*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
مساء العندليب بيطل علينا....يقول وحشتوني اشتقت للكل
طول ما حبايبنا قدام عينينا....مسانا عيد و فل الفل

كل سنة و حضرتك طيب يا والدي العزيز..و بعودة الإصطباحة 


*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباحكم عندليــــب سابح 
> بيـــــــن السمـــا والأرض
> هام كتير واهو رايــــــح
> يدور من جديد على نبض*



[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بكيتي عينيه بسطرين=قلتي اللي الناس مش فاهماه
 تفتكري رايح على فين؟ = رسيني يا أختي في الله.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء الخير على اجمل عندليبيات منغيرها ينقصنا كتير*
> *الأستاذ أيمن رشدى وكل المشاركين بالموضوع ...تسلم الأيادى*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تسلم لي بنتي بتحيي =بالرقة والود منور
دا كلامك حلو وحيخلّي =مشاعرنا ترقى وتطور.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء عندليب مالوا مهموم يقول الاهه متوجع
> اكيد فى الدنيا كده مظلوم وجرح الناس ماهو بيوجع*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
والله يا "هايدي" دي الدنيا =مش راضية تخففها معايا
وكأن العداد... بالثانية =حالف لايزود في أسايا
أو عاند فيّ بالعِنية =يحرق أي أمل جوايا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> مساء العندليب بيطل علينا....يقول وحشتوني اشتقت للكل
> طول ما حبايبنا قدام عينينا....مسانا عيد و فل الفل
> كل سنة و حضرتك طيب يا والدي العزيز..و بعودة الإصطباحة 
> 
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك عندليب منقوش =بلون البسمة والأزهار
يقول: يا دنيا ماشفتوش =تحية بنتي... نور في نهار؟[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> والله يا "هايدي" دي الدنيا =مش راضية تخففها معايا
> وكأن العداد... بالثانية =حالف لايزود في أسايا
> أو عاند فيّ بالعِنية =يحرق أي أمل جوايا.[/poem]


*
الف سلام ياوالدى من اى أه تعانيها

لو كانت الدنيا شخص عنديد لفضلت عمرى اعاديها

لكن مفيش ولا فرح يدوم واكيد الخير ده بعديها

ده ربك قالها يامظلوم ادعينى اخفف بلاويها*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  شرقان =يشق البسمة وسط النار 
ويسأل: امتى يا  نسيان =حتنسى وتنجد المحتار؟ [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> الف سلام ياوالدى من اى أه تعانيها
> لو كانت الدنيا شخص عنديد لفضلت عمرى اعاديها
> لكن مفيش ولا فرح يدوم واكيد الخير ده بعديها
> ده ربك قالها يامظلوم ادعينى اخفف بلاويها*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبّر نفسك... قوي واتحمّل =لكن زادت... أعمل إيه؟
مستني الدنيا تتعدل =مش راضيه... مش عارف ليه؟
وآديني عايش باتأمل=أنا جاني؟ أو مجني عليه؟[/poem]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبّر نفسك... قوي واتحمّل =لكن زادت... أعمل إيه؟
> مستني الدنيا تتعدل =مش راضيه... مش عارف ليه؟
> وآديني عايش باتأمل=أنا جاني؟ أو مجني عليه؟[/poem]


*بزعل أوي من الدنيا زيادة....لما اعرف إنك زعلان

و بتأثر فوق العادة من بعد ما راحوا الخلان

سيبك من دي الدنيا و فرفش.......و روّق اوي يلا يا كبير

ده محدش في الدنيا ما ظنش..... إن الهم آخره يسير*

----------


## اسكندرانى

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا عندليب وحشتنا قعدتك من الصباح للمسا
والفرح يجمعنا وننسى معك الحزن والاسى[/poem]

اخى العزيز 
ايمن باشا 

انا جيت ومضيت  لو سمحت عاوز نسختين من العندليبيات فى بريدى كل صباح 
نسخة  اشفها وانا بشرب القهوة 
ونسخة وانا باكل البسبوسة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بزعل أوي من الدنيا زيادة....لما اعرف إنك زعلان
> و بتأثر فوق العادة من بعد ما راحوا الخلان
> سيبك من دي الدنيا و فرفش.......و روّق اوي يلا يا كبير
> ده محدش في الدنيا ما ظنش..... إن الهم آخره يسير*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حسن الظنون... ساعات تصيب =وتلاقي حظك انظبط
لكن برضك ساعات تخيب =والكتر فيها يصير... عبط
سامحيني داعندي النصيب =رافض يلين... مهما اتخبط.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا عندليب وحشتنا قعدتك من الصباح للمسا
> والفرح يجمعنا وننسى معك الحزن والاسى[/poem]
> اخى العزيز 
> ايمن باشا 
> انا جيت ومضيت  لو سمحت عاوز نسختين من العندليبيات فى بريدى كل صباح 
> نسخة  اشفها وانا بشرب القهوة 
> ونسخة وانا باكل البسبوسة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إمضي، وخد لك خمسين نسخة =أصل "الكوبي" و"البيست" بلاش
فاكر لما جات لنا فرخة =وحلفت اني... ما اتعشاش
ورضيت انا بالسلاطة الماسخة =وانت تطيح زي القشاش.[/poem]

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> حسن الظنون... ساعات تصيب =وتلاقي حظك انظبط
> لكن برضك ساعات تخيب =والكتر فيها يصير... عبط
> سامحيني داعندي النصيب =رافض يلين... مهما اتخبط.[/poem]




[poem font="simplified arabic,5,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=1 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
خليها على الله ومتعملهاش أزمة=وان فاتك نصيب ... فده مش عيبك

أهل زمان قالوها حكمة=اللى من نصيبك لازم يصيبك[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,5,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=1 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> خليها على الله ومتعملهاش أزمة=وان فاتك نصيب ... فده مش عيبك
> أهل زمان قالوها حكمة=اللى من نصيبك لازم يصيبك[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يعني ما اطولش الحلم فأفرح؟ =ولاّ اتمنّى الوحدة تطول؟
ولاّ الحب ما اسيبلوش مطرح؟ =واعمل قاتل... وانا مقتول؟[/poem]

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يعني ما اطولش الحلم فأفرح؟ =ولاّ اتمنّى الوحدة تطول؟
> ولاّ الحب ما اسيبلوش مطرح؟ =واعمل قاتل... وانا مقتول؟[/poem]




[poem font="simplified arabic,5,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=1 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حلمك بكرة هيبقى حقيقة=أصبر بس وانت تنول

وباٍصرارك ويا عزيمة=بكره هتيجى هنا وتقول[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,5,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=1 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> حلمك بكرة هيبقى حقيقة=أصبر بس وانت تنول
> وباٍصرارك ويا عزيمة=بكره هتيجى هنا وتقول[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بعد سنين عشرة في الصبر =حد يقول لي ناقصهم كام؟
ناقص كام من عمري يمر =بادفن يوم ورا يوم... أحلام؟[/poem]

----------


## kethara

:Poster Spam: [COLOR=black]

*

أخى الفاضل ايمن رشدى

تمنيت ان تسنح لى الفرصه دوما ان أتى الى هنا

وأشارك بهذا الموضوع الرائع ولكن خجل حروفى كان أكبر 

من جرأتى للحضور فهى ليست خبيره ولا ماهره

بهذا النوع من الأدب والشعر 

وخشيت ان تشعر بالغربه وسط هذا الكم الهائل من الإبداع

ولكن اذا كانت حروفى لها وجود بينكم سأتى أخى للصباح

ولكن أعذرها فهى لها مقدره تخصها 

وسأشارك بطريقتها التى ألفتها تلك الحروف

وارجوا الا اكون قد أخليت بنظام الموضوع بالشعر العامى

وهو حقا موضوع رائع يجمع بين الإبداع والألفه بين الجميع

سلمت أخى أناملك على هذا الطرح الطيب

مع تحيتــــــى

COLOR]*

----------


## kethara

QUOTE=Ayman Roshdy;1093029][poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  شرقان =يشق البسمة وسط النار 
ويسأل: امتى يا  نسيان =حتنسى وتنجد المحتار؟ [/poem][/QUOTE]



*
وهل تستطع كل قوافل النسيان
ان تمحو ما فعله هذا الزمان
عندما تبكى جراحنا
وتنزف عيوننا
لا نملك منا الا حروف الهذيان

مع تحيتــــــى








*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [color=black]
> *
> أخى الفاضل ايمن رشدى
> تمنيت ان تسنح لى الفرصه دوما ان أتى الى هنا
> وأشارك بهذا الموضوع الرائع ولكن خجل حروفى كان أكبر 
> من جرأتى للحضور فهى ليست خبيره ولا ماهره
> بهذا النوع من الأدب والشعر 
> وخشيت ان تشعر بالغربه وسط هذا الكم الهائل من الإبداع
> ولكن اذا كانت حروفى لها وجود بينكم سأتى أخى للصباح
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا أخت النور... فإن تحوي =أبياتك إلا التسليما
جئتينا فرْحا لا نرضى =في شعرك غير التكريما.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> QUOTE=Ayman Roshdy;1093029][poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب  شرقان =يشق البسمة وسط النار 
> ويسأل: امتى يا  نسيان =حتنسى وتنجد المحتار؟ [/poem]




*
وهل تستطع كل قوافل النسيان
ان تمحو ما فعله هذا الزمان
عندما تبكى جراحنا
وتنزف عيوننا
لا نملك منا الا حروف الهذيان
مع تحيتــــــى*
[/QUOTE]

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللي عدّى... مهما راح =له أثر... عايز يطيب
هو كان عمر الجراح =تشفى دون حب الحبيب؟[/poem]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*صباح العندليب مشغول ......قلقان ،،على كبيرنا

يقول في إيدي إيه اعمله؟؟؟؟ و يروق الحال عند شاعرنا*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح عندليب يتمنى يطلع والده من الاحزان

يشوف الفرح يتهنى ويرجع تانى بوزن كلام

يصبح بس على الصحبه وينسى معاهم اى ألام

*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب مشغول ......قلقان ،،على كبيرنا
> يقول في إيدي إيه اعمله؟؟؟؟ و يروق الحال عند شاعرنا*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
طول ما الوحدة ف عمري زميل=تعملي إيه؟ وبإيدك إيه؟
إدعي العمر يكونشي طويل =وارتاح م الحزن اللي ماليه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح عندليب يتمنى يطلع والده من الاحزان
> يشوف الفرح يتهنى ويرجع تانى بوزن كلام
> يصبح بس على الصحبه وينسى معاهم اى ألام
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا بنتي الدنيا مش سايبة =نغم يرتاح في ألحاني
مابين أفراح خلاص غايبة =وبين أوجاع تعيش تاني.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا بنتي الدنيا مش سايبة =نغم يرتاح في ألحاني
> مابين أفراح خلاص غايبة =وبين أوجاع تعيش تاني.[/poem]


*ياوالدى الدنيا مش أوتار .. نشد وتارها ونغنى

أنا عارفه الدنيا دى جنه ونار .. وفيها الجرح متهنى

وقلوب بتنزف كل مرار .. لكن احلامنا هتحلى*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *ياوالدى الدنيا مش أوتار .. نشد وتارها ونغنى
> أنا عارفه الدنيا دى جنه ونار .. وفيها الجرح متهنى
> وقلوب بتنزف كل مرار .. لكن احلامنا هتحلى*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صحيح الدنيا مش أوتار =لكين امتى الفرح حايكون؟
وبرضه صحيح زمن غدار =فنستبدل... أمل... بظنون؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب محتـار =يقول ولاّ يـرص كـلام؟ 
قوالته فيها جمـر النـار =لكين من قلبه مش أوهام. [/poem]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> طول ما الوحدة ف عمري زميل=تعملي إيه؟ وبإيدك إيه؟
> إدعي العمر يكونشي طويل =وارتاح م الحزن اللي ماليه.[/poem]


*بعد الشر عليك يا غالي.......إتأثرت أوي و الله

العمر الطويل و الصحة..لصاحب القلم العالي

كلنا بنحبك و نقولك.....إيه في الدنيا يستاهل دمعة؟؟

اضحك ...افرح ..أوي من قلبك،و اطفي الحزن كأنه شمعة

خد قرارك......عدّي المر......هون على نفسك يا كبير

و إن مقدرتش أئمر بس.....و نكون عندك بكرة الصبح*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بعد الشر عليك يا غالي.......إتأثرت أوي و الله
> العمر الطويل و الصحة..لصاحب القلم العالي
> كلنا بنحبك و نقولك.....إيه في الدنيا يستاهل دمعة؟؟
> اضحك ...افرح ..أوي من قلبك،و اطفي الحزن كأنه شمعة
> خد قرارك......عدّي المر......هون على نفسك يا كبير
> و إن مقدرتش أئمر بس.....و نكون عندك بكرة الصبح*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كتّر خيرك... كلك ذوق =بس يا ستي بلاش تهويش
أأمر إيه؟... آخر المخنوق =يترجّى ف حلم... ومايجيش.[/poem]

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليـب محتـار =يقول ولاّ يـرص كـلام؟ 
> قوالته فيها جمـر النـار =لكين من قلبه مش أوهام. [/poem]





[poem font="simplified arabic,6,purple,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=1 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مهما الحزن طالت لياليه=أهى غيمة وبكرة هتعدى

ومسير القلب يحقق أمانيه=ويقول للفرح تعالى عندنا وهدى[/poem]

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="simplified arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/33.gif" border="inset,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح من عندليب مغوار = صريح فى الكلمة مش صَمّام 
جرئ فى الحق ولو فى النار = قالوا يرموه بهمسه همام [/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

كل سنة وأنت في غاية الصحة والسعادة يا عمنا الكبير "لا لا لا لا مش العجوز"

عودتك للعندليبيات عود أحمد وبشير خير بإذن الله

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="1 80"]*صباح العندليب...... فرحان    

 ده مجاش هنا .....بقاله زمان

جمع ورود الكون.... من كل بستان

يقدمها للكل بقلب ....سعيد فرحان


ويتمنى يا عندليبنا ....تطلع من الآحزان


 وترمي ورا قلبك كل... هموم الزمان

*

[/frame]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,purple,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=1 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مهما الحزن طالت لياليه=أهى غيمة وبكرة هتعدى
> ومسير القلب يحقق أمانيه=ويقول للفرح تعالى عندنا وهدى[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
"مسير" دي كلمة دابحاني = يا "أحلى كلمة" قولي الحق
وكيف تتلاشى أحزاني =وانا غرقان في قولة "لأ"؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/33.gif" border="inset,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح من عندليب مغوار = صريح فى الكلمة مش صَمّام 
> جرئ فى الحق ولو فى النار = قالوا يرموه بهمسه همام [/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب فرحان =بكلمة بعيد عن الشكوى
وجايه بحب من إنسان =يحب الخير مع التقوى.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> كل سنة وأنت في غاية الصحة والسعادة يا عمنا الكبير "لا لا لا لا مش العجوز"
> عودتك للعندليبيات عود أحمد وبشير خير بإذن الله


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إنت فين يا سيدنا ياللي =دخلتك في قلوبنا عيد؟
يكرمك ربي ويعلّي =عزتك وبخير يزيد.[/poem]

----------


## pussycat

[poem font="simplified arabic,5,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]


والله يا والدى زعلك على عينى = قولى بس أعملك إيه

سيبك من الهم وإفرح معانا = والحزن مع بعض هنقدر عليه[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="1 80"]*صباح العندليب...... فرحان    
>  ده مجاش هنا .....بقاله زمان
> جمع ورود الكون.... من كل بستان
> يقدمها للكل بقلب ....سعيد فرحان
> ويتمنى يا عندليبنا ....تطلع من الآحزان
>  وترمي ورا قلبك كل... هموم الزمان*
> [/frame]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا مقدم وردك بالخير =ومزوق شعرك بالنور
إنده فوق... واسأل لي الطير =شايف إيه ف بكره المستور؟[/poem]

----------


## زهــــراء

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ألوان=تنادي الفرحة فين ماتكون
تلون قلبك الزعلان=وكل شرايينه تبقى غصون
غصن بخضرة الوديان=وغصن بياضه كله شجون
وغصن أزرق يميل ولهان=معاه شايل نسيم الكون
يوديه للي صار له زمان=غايب يصبح بعيد في سكون[/poem]

*صباح الخيرات ياعندليب..
منور عن جد....*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*صباح العندليب يسأل .......عن أخبار و حال الغالي

عايز يقوله لو يقدر.......قلقك،،،مغير لي حالي

بدعيلك ربي بطول العمر.....و يخليك لينا دايما مبسوط

و لا تحزنش و تتوجع.......ده الحزن آخره تملي الموت*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح عندليب سيبك عدى ... ده عمر الهم ياسيدى مايدوم

وخلى الفرح هنا يهدى ... بفرحة هازم مش مهزوم*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب ألوان=تنادي الفرحة فين ماتكون
> تلون قلبك الزعلان=وكل شرايينه تبقى غصون
> غصن بخضرة الوديان=وغصن بياضه كله شجون
> وغصن أزرق يميل ولهان=معاه شايل نسيم الكون
> يوديه للي صار له زمان=غايب يصبح بعيد في سكون[/poem]
> *صباح الخيرات ياعندليب..
> منور عن جد....*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بتتكلم عن الأغصان =وشايل وردة لونها اسود؟
صحيح يا "زهرا" دا الإنسان =لاخوه مهما الضنا زوّد.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب يسأل .......عن أخبار و حال الغالي
> عايز يقوله لو يقدر.......قلقك،،،مغير لي حالي
> بدعيلك ربي بطول العمر.....و يخليك لينا دايما مبسوط
> و لا تحزنش و تتوجع.......ده الحزن آخره تملي الموت*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عليل الوحدة مش بيطيب =ولا بينسى زمان الآه
وحرقة دمعه تجري... تسيب =جراح لو ينسى... مش ناسياه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح عندليب سيبك عدى ... ده عمر الهم ياسيدى مايدوم
> وخلى الفرح هنا يهدى ... بفرحة هازم مش مهزوم*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أهزم مين؟ وف قلبي جروح =غلبت اكتم واداريهم
أنسى الحب واسيب الروح؟ =ولآّ احرق طب مين فيهم؟[/poem]

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
العندليب ماله كده قلقان؟          ................         عنيه بتقول يا ولداه طول الليل سهران
وجِّه قلبك للي خلقك و ناجيه      ................        استدعِ كل نقطة جواك من إيمان
وقت الضلمة لو جه مين تلاقيه؟ ................   مادد إيده و يقولك مالك يا عندليب...حزنان؟



*

----------


## زهــــراء

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> بتتكلم عن الأغصان =وشايل وردة لونها اسود؟
> صحيح يا "زهرا" دا الإنسان =لاخوه مهما الضنا زوّد.[/poem]



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الوردة السودا دي ذكرى=محفورة  في دماغ إنسان
بأشيل الذكرى دي لبكرا=على الله ترجَّع الألوان
أصل الذكريات هجرة=تحتاج لأنيس ف أحيان[/poem]

* مالك بوردتي يابابا ..شايف جمالها؟؟..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> العندليب ماله كده قلقان؟          ................         عنيه بتقول يا ولداه طول الليل سهران
> وجِّه قلبك للي خلقك و ناجيه      ................        استدعِ كل نقطة جواك من إيمان
> وقت الضلمة لو جه مين تلاقيه؟ ................   مادد إيده و يقولك مالك يا عندليب...حزنان؟
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سبحان مسبب الأسباب =والصبر كنز ومن ذهب
لكن مفرق الأحباب =ما بيصطبرش... ويا العجب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الوردة السودا دي ذكرى=محفورة  في دماغ إنسان
> بأشيل الذكرى دي لبكرا=على الله ترجَّع الألوان
> أصل الذكريات هجرة=تحتاج لأنيس ف أحيان[/poem]
> * مالك بوردتي يابابا ..شايف جمالها؟؟..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جبتي مفيد الحكمة ف قول =حتى الذكرى لازمها ونيس
أسود... مقطوف... أو مقتول =إلا الوحدة... حصان إبليس.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب  مكسـوف =يعيـد تانـي عـن  الأحـزان 
يبـص ف قلبـه ولا بيشـوف =سوى الضلمة... وضلمة كمان. [/poem]

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ربنا ما يحرمنا من عندليبياتك يا أخى الحبيب أيمن 

حاضرين وسامعين وفاهمين وفى كل يوم الصبح منتظرين

كل عيد فطر أنت بخير وسعادة أخى الحبيب

دمت بخير وسعادة 

ولا تنس ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ربنا ما يحرمنا من عندليبياتك يا أخى الحبيب أيمن 
> حاضرين وسامعين وفاهمين وفى كل يوم الصبح منتظرين
> كل عيد فطر أنت بخير وسعادة أخى الحبيب
> دمت بخير وسعادة 
> ولا تنس ذكر الله 
> لا اله الا الله 
> محمد رسول الله*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب دافي =يدوم الخير وأصحابه
بود المؤمنين صافي =وألف سلام لأحبابه.[/poem]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*صباح العندليب  حاسس إنها غيمة و هتعدي

يقول لنفسه و لكبيرنا.. إن الفرح أهو  هيهدّي

صعبان عليه نفسه أوي.....أصله قرر يبعد احسن

مش كل اللي بنحبه اوي..نقدر نقوله،،،البعد أسلم*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب نفسه يعيش ... ليله سعيد من غير أحزان

حد يقولوا روح لك عيش ... ليله جميله فى أى مكان

إفرح فيها وإنسى همومك ... علشان ترجع زى زمان

قلبك ابيض أوى من يومك أصل ... كيبرنا صحيح إنسان*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب  حاسس إنها غيمة و هتعدي
> يقول لنفسه و لكبيرنا.. إن الفرح أهو  هيهدّي
> صعبان عليه نفسه أوي.....أصله قرر يبعد احسن
> مش كل اللي بنحبه اوي..نقدر نقوله،،،البعد أسلم*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مش راح يبعد... ولا حيقرب =وكفاية اللي بيجرى عليه
هو اللي ملدوغ حيجرب =تاني الحب... ويجري إليه؟[/poem]

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="simplified arabic,5,black,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/4.gif" border="groove,9,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء من عندليب بسمل =محلى كلامه يا ولداه 
شاف الكل هناك حوّل =قال الدرب ده يا محلاه [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء عندليب نفسه يعيش ... ليله سعيد من غير أحزان
> حد يقولوا روح لك عيش ... ليله جميله فى أى مكان
> إفرح فيها وإنسى همومك ... علشان ترجع زى زمان
> قلبك ابيض أوى من يومك أصل ... كيبرنا صحيح إنسان*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عيشة إيه والقلب وحيد؟ = وابيض إيه؟ ومنين إنسان؟
اهه يتمنى حب جديد =مش طايل إلا الحرمان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,5,black,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/4.gif" border="groove,9,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء من عندليب بسمل =محلى كلامه يا ولداه 
> شاف الكل هناك حوّل =قال الدرب ده يا محلاه [/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك عندليب عشش =في حضن اللي جمعهم خير
عن الغنيوة بيفتش =لكل صباح... بشوق الطير.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب لملـم =بواقي جمر نـار وداراه 
واهه جايلكـو  بيسلـم =كأنه ما شافش يوم الآه. [/poem]

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

[poem font="tahoma,4,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء الورد البلدى الأحمر=على عندليبنا الغالى 

جاى أعتذر بشدة = عن قلة دخولى وسؤالى 

بس عارف إن قلبك كبير = وهتنسى وتعدهالى 

ربنا يخليك لينا يا كبير = وتفضل دايماً قُبالى[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="tahoma,4,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء الورد البلدى الأحمر=على عندليبنا الغالى 
> جاى أعتذر بشدة = عن قلة دخولى وسؤالى 
> بس عارف إن قلبك كبير = وهتنسى وتعدهالى 
> ربنا يخليك لينا يا كبير = وتفضل دايماً قُبالى[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
واللي ماهوش أهلاوي يا خلّي =يعمل إيه بالورد بتاعك؟
قرب جنبي هنا وشوف فلي =تعرف إن الأصل... زمالك.[/poem]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*صباح العندليب محتار......و لا قادر يرسى على بر

يسمع كلام قلبه  و يفرح... و لا يقول الفرح خطر؟؟؟

زهق من كتر التفكير....حد يقوله يعمل ايه؟؟؟؟

انصحه انت بقي يا كبير....أما الحزن ...سيبه عليه*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> واللي ماهوش أهلاوي يا خلّي =يعمل إيه بالورد بتاعك؟
> قرب جنبي هنا وشوف فلي =تعرف إن الأصل... زمالك.[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الورد ليه ألوان = وكله كله تحت أمرك 

إحنا عندنا كام عندليب = أطلب وتلاقى طلبك 

دا أنت ياغالى مقامك كبير = وحبنا كله عندك

ده كفاية قلبك الجميل = وروعة وجمال شخصك

كل يوم هاجى واصبح = وأقعد هنا بقربك 

كفاية الصحبة الحلوة = والقعدة الروعة جنبك 

ألف شكر يا كبير = على دعمك وطيب أصلك 

تحية من أهلاوى شديد = لزمالكاوى عزيز فى خلقك 

ومساء العسل على كل الموجودين = المتواصلين مع رُقيك ..[/poem]

----------


## أم أحمد

*مساء الخير علي كل اللي هنا*

*مساء الفل يا عندليب* 

* انا سعيدة جدااا بعودة العندليبيات من جديد*

*ربنا يسعد اوقاتكم بكل الخير*


**

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> *مساء الخير علي كل اللي هنا*
> 
> *مساء الفل يا عندليب* 
> 
> * انا سعيدة جدااا بعودة العندليبيات من جديد*
> 
> *ربنا يسعد اوقاتكم بكل الخير*
> 
> 
> **


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا مساء شريف كريم = أم أحمد هلت علينا 

بعد أذنك يا كبير = أقول وأرحب بيها 

ديه أم أحمد هَنا للجميع = والكل بيشكر فيها 

وإزاى ما يشكروش = ده كفاية وقتها لينا 

مع إنى متغاظ متغاظ = من الطبيخ واللى حصل فينا 

بس فى الأخر مرتاح = دا أم أحمد ببركتها عدينا 

يارب يديمك معانا = ودايماً فرحانة بينا 

فرحانة على ايه يا حسرة = دا احنا نجيب السكر والضغط والرخامة جزء فينا  [/poem]

 :Roll2:   :Roll2:   :Roll2:

----------


## مصطفى سلام

[frame="4 80"]صباح الورد ياام أحمد ..
صباح أبيض ، صباح نادى ..
و ربى فى علاه يشهد ..
بأنك شمس فى النادى ..

مصطفى سلام[/frame]

----------


## مصطفى سلام

[frame="2 80"]صباحك فل يا رشدى ..
و لك منى عميق ودى ..
تحية لعندليب أيمن ..
وله كل الهوى عندى .

مصطفى سلام[/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

> يا مساء شريف كريم = أم أحمد هلت علينا  
> بعد أذنك يا كبير = أقول وأرحب بيها  
> ديه أم أحمد هَنا للجميع = والكل بيشكر فيها  
> وإزاى ما يشكروش = ده كفاية وقتها لينا  
> مع إنى متغاظ متغاظ = من الطبيخ واللى حصل فينا  
> بس فى الأخر مرتاح = دا أم أحمد ببركتها عدينا  
> يارب يديمك معانا = ودايماً فرحانة بينا  
> فرحانة على ايه يا حسرة = دا احنا نجيب السكر والضغط والرخامة جزء فينا


*:*
*صباح الفل يا اهلاوي*
*ايه الجمال ده كله*
*وبعدين ارحموني بقي من ساعة المسابقة*
*وانا جالي صدااااااع رهيب*
*هو اللي يشوف اللي عملتوه فيا يجيله الضغط وكل امراض الدنيا*
*بس سيبك انت* 
*مفيش احلي من اللمة الحلوة*
*يلا كوباية شاي عشان الصداع بقي*

----------


## أم أحمد

> صباح الورد ياام أحمد ..
> صباح أبيض ، صباح نادى ..
> و ربى فى علاه يشهد ..
> بأنك شمس فى النادى ..
> 
> مصطفى سلام


 *صباح الفل يا سيد الناس*
*ده كلامك بيعلم جوه العين والراس*
*وقلبك احلي من حتة الماس*
*ده انت والله كلك رقة واحساس*


*صباح الجمال يا استاذ مصطفي*

**

----------


## مصطفى سلام

[frame="9 80"]صباحكم كلمة فى روحى ..
بريحة المسك و العنبر ..
أقولها ف سرى و ف بوحى ..
و ما فى القلب شئ أكبر ..
أقولها لعندليب أيمن ..
و أصحابه و محبيه أكتر .
مصطفى سلام[/frame]

----------


## عزة نفس

مساكم عندليب تعبان  ......   واخد دور برد وعيان

لكين راضي ومش زعلان .... عاوز يرتاح من الأحزان

قطفلكوا ورد م البستان .... عشان يفرح معاكوا كمان

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم أحمد
					

:
صباح الفل يا اهلاوي
ايه الجمال ده كله
وبعدين ارحموني بقي من ساعة المسابقة
وانا جالي صدااااااع رهيب
هو اللي يشوف اللي عملتوه فيا يجيله الضغط وكل امراض الدنيا
بس سيبك انت 
مفيش احلي من اللمة الحلوة
يلا كوباية شاي عشان الصداع بقي




  

[poem font="Arial,5,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك فل وعسل ألوان = دا إنتِ عانيتى عشانا كتير 

لا يجوز نتعبك كمان = ف لعبة ناقر ونقير

دا إنتِ  ست الكل وصعبان = عليا تعبك من الكبير قبل الصغير

كفاية عليكِ كده كفاية = بس خليكِ دايماً معانا 

ده همام قالها مرة واحدة =  أم أحمد بركة المكان بطلتها 

طلتها الحلوة الجميلة = من أمستردام بنسامتها الفريدة[/poem]
وشكراً 

*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> [frame="9 80"]صباحكم كلمة فى روحى ..
> بريحة المسك و العنبر ..
> أقولها ف سرى و ف بوحى ..
> و ما فى القلب شئ أكبر ..
> أقولها لعندليب أيمن ..
> و أصحابه و محبيه أكتر .
> مصطفى سلام[/frame]


[poem font="simplified arabic,5,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك مسك وعنبر يا فنان = اشتقنا لعبق قلمك من زمان 

يارب دايماً منورانا زى زمان والآن  = وتفضل معانا تعزف أحلى الألحان 

مع تحيتى أهلاوى فرحان = بطلتك الحلوة يا أحلى إنسان [/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> مساكم عندليب تعبان  ......   واخد دور برد وعيان
> 
> لكين راضي ومش زعلان .... عاوز يرتاح من الأحزان
> 
> قطفلكوا ورد م البستان .... عشان يفرح معاكوا كمان



يا عندليب يا سلام .. أه لو اشوفه البرد ..

أدى له جوز اقلام .. فوق القفا والخد ..

وادى له علقه كمان .. لجلن يبات عيان ..

واقول له ليه يا جبان .. تتعب أميره الورد ..

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> مساكم عندليب تعبان  ......   واخد دور برد وعيان
> 
> لكين راضي ومش زعلان .... عاوز يرتاح من الأحزان
> 
> قطفلكوا ورد م البستان .... عشان يفرح معاكوا كمان



[poem font="simplified arabic,5,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء زعلان حيران = من البرد الرخم 

على أحلى إنسان = وسلام من الهرم 

برد رخم جبان = لازم يتفرم

فينك يا عندليب يا سلطان = تشوف حال ضيفك المحترم 

البرد بتاع زمان = ما بقاش عنده كرم

الف سلامة يا عبير = وربنا ياخده الثقيل  [/poem]

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> يا عندليب يا سلام .. أه لو اشوفه البرد ..
> 
> أدى له جوز اقلام .. فوق القفا والخد ..
> 
> وادى له علقه كمان .. لجلن يبات عيان ..
> 
> واقول له ليه يا جبان .. تتعب أميره الورد ..


 :Roll2:   :Roll2:   :Roll2:

----------


## عزة نفس

مساء العندليب مسى   ...  على أحبابه الطيبين 

عطس عطسه همس همسه ... بيدعي رب العالمين

ما يحرمه منكوا ولامن طيبتكوا ...  ياناس يا ذوق يا حنينين

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب مالكم كده قلبنها درامه

مالوا كبيرنا بس قلولى ولا اديلكم بس غرامه

ازعجتونه وخوفتون وبكره يخف وتطمنونى*

----------


## nariman

*أستاذى أيمن رشدى ..إخواتى وحبايبى* 

*ايه التواصل الجميل ده*

*تحيه حب خالصه للجميع*

----------


## الشحرورة

*مساء الخير عندليب حالى عجب
لا نافع معايا هدوء ولا شغب
تاهت منى معايير الوجود
الهمنى يارب بالصبر الموجود
كرهت العزف والقول والطرب

مساء الخير أخى الكريم أيمن

مرحب بعودة العندليبيات

لك ودى واحترامى*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

> [poem font="simplified arabic,5,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحك مسك وعنبر يا فنان = اشتقنا لعبق قلمك من زمان 
> 
> يارب دايماً منورانا زى زمان والآن  = وتفضل معانا تعزف أحلى الألحان 
> 
> مع تحيتى أهلاوى فرحان = بطلتك الحلوة يا أحلى إنسان [/poem]



[frame="11 80"]سألت الضيا دا منين ؟
قالوا لى أخونا أهلاوى ..
سألت و سكته منين ؟
قالوا لى :
 ده للعندليب غاوى ..
صبّح عليه أو مسّى ..
إن كنت بصحيح ناوى ..
صباحك وردى ، بلون أحمر ..
حبيب قلبى يا أهلاوى .

مصطفى سلام[/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب سهران=في شغله ويا ميزانية
وقال يمسي على الخلان=بوردة جميلة مندّية[/poem]

مسااكم زي الفل  :f: 

خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

صباح العندليب زعلان ** رجع وقصر بعد رمضان 

طبع فى الانسان غلاب ** ياريت نرجع زى زمااان 

ولا تنسوا قراءة سورة الكهف اليوم الجمعة 

جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب محتار......و لا قادر يرسى على بر
> يسمع كلام قلبه  و يفرح... و لا يقول الفرح خطر؟؟؟
> زهق من كتر التفكير....حد يقوله يعمل ايه؟؟؟؟
> انصحه انت بقي يا كبير....أما الحزن ...سيبه عليه*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا باسأل وليه الجرح؟ =وليه يا دنيتي تقسِي؟
وعايزاني أقول النُصح؟ =ما كنت أنفع بها نفسي![/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]الورد ليه ألوان = وكله كله تحت أمرك 
> إحنا عندنا كام عندليب = أطلب وتلاقى طلبك 
> دا أنت ياغالى مقامك كبير = وحبنا كله عندك
> ده كفاية قلبك الجميل = وروعة وجمال شخصك
> كل يوم هاجى واصبح = وأقعد هنا بقربك 
> كفاية الصحبة الحلوة = والقعدة الروعة جنبك 
> ألف شكر يا كبير = على دعمك وطيب أصلك 
> تحية من أهلاوى شديد = لزمالكاوى عزيز فى خلقك 
> ومساء العسل على كل الموجودين = المتواصلين مع رُقيك ..[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الشاب الأهلاوي أكلني =لَم الذوق في كلام موزون
حسن لسانه يا ناس ألزمني =مش حانطق غير في المضمون
قول يا بني... كلامك ألهمني =دا الفن ف شعرك معجون
اديها... وحاسب تفرمني =دي حروفك كلها... في الجون.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء الخير علي كل اللي هنا*
> 
> *مساء الفل يا عندليب* 
> 
> * انا سعيدة جدااا بعودة العندليبيات من جديد*
> 
> *ربنا يسعد اوقاتكم بكل الخير*
> 
> 
> **


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء خيرات ومتندّي =بورد الصحبة، والتيوليب
مودّة  للصفا تودّي =نقاء للأخوة يجيب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,5,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا مساء شريف كريم = أم أحمد هلت علينا 
> بعد أذنك يا كبير = أقول وأرحب بيها 
> ديه أم أحمد هَنا للجميع = والكل بيشكر فيها 
> وإزاى ما يشكروش = ده كفاية وقتها لينا 
> مع إنى متغاظ متغاظ = من الطبيخ واللى حصل فينا 
> بس فى الأخر مرتاح = دا أم أحمد ببركتها عدينا 
> يارب يديمك معانا = ودايماً فرحانة بينا 
> فرحانة على ايه يا حسرة = دا احنا نجيب السكر والضغط والرخامة جزء فينا  [/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
رحب قوي بالأخت الغالية =دخلتها علينا... ألماظ
بس بلاش السيرة التانية =مهما تكون مفحوم متغاظ
كدا شعرك راح يفنى ف ثانية =وميزانه من غيظك... باظ.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="4 80"]صباح الورد ياام أحمد ..
> صباح أبيض ، صباح نادى ..
> و ربى فى علاه يشهد ..
> بأنك شمس فى النادى ..
> مصطفى سلام[/frame]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
راح انق عليكي يام احمد =دا كبير المنتدى حياكي
أول واحدة يا عم يا مسعد =لكن اهه حيانا وراكي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="2 80"]صباحك فل يا رشدى ..
> و لك منى عميق ودى ..
> تحية لعندليب أيمن ..
> وله كل الهوى عندى .
> مصطفى سلام[/frame]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب عطار =بعطر يفوح من الأقلام
تركني برقته محتار =أرد ازاي بأحلى كلام؟
عظيم الشأن في الأخيار =رصين الرأي والأحكام
طبيعي يسود في أهل الدار =مكانه ف وسطنا... قدام
دا معنى "المصطفى"... المختار =يحيي كتير... صبح "سلاّم"[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *:*
> *صباح الفل يا اهلاوي*
> *ايه الجمال ده كله*
> *وبعدين ارحموني بقي من ساعة المسابقة*
> *وانا جالي صدااااااع رهيب*
> *هو اللي يشوف اللي عملتوه فيا يجيله الضغط وكل امراض الدنيا*
> *بس سيبك انت* 
> *مفيش احلي من اللمة الحلوة*
> *يلا كوباية شاي عشان الصداع بقي*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
انسي حدوتة المسابقة =دي هناك... ما هيش هنا
عندنا صحبتنا أبقى =والوداد بيلمنا
واللي حيناكف حيبقى =فقري... أو مش مننا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح الفل يا سيد الناس*
> *ده كلامك بيعلم جوه العين والراس*
> *وقلبك احلي من حتة الماس*
> *ده انت والله كلك رقة واحساس*
> 
> 
> *صباح الجمال يا استاذ مصطفي*
> 
> **


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لو صحيح فيه عندليب =عمره ما يقول غير كدا
"مصطفى"... أستاذ... حبيب = جمّع الذوق والرضى
للجراح... هو الطبيب =للسؤال... هو الهدى.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="9 80"]صباحكم كلمة فى روحى ..
> بريحة المسك و العنبر ..
> أقولها ف سرى و ف بوحى ..
> و ما فى القلب شئ أكبر ..
> أقولها لعندليب أيمن ..
> و أصحابه و محبيه أكتر .
> مصطفى سلام[/frame]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بعد كلامك... لازم افكر =دا انت بحق الخير أكبرنا
وسامحني... مش قادر اعبّر =غير انك شمس ف أنوارنا
يا منقّي كلامك متعطر =يحتار من طِيْبَك عطارنا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساكم عندليب تعبان  ......   واخد دور برد وعيان
> لكين راضي ومش زعلان .... عاوز يرتاح من الأحزان
> قطفلكوا ورد م البستان .... عشان يفرح معاكوا كمان


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نقول ألفين سلام للي =برغم الداء... هنا يسلّم
يا عزة نفسنا ياللي =حروفك روح... بتتكلم
يا رب يديمه ويخللي =وداد... راح منه نتعلم.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
>   
> [poem font="arial,5,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحك فل وعسل ألوان = دا إنتِ عانيتى عشانا كتير 
> لا يجوز نتعبك كمان = ف لعبة ناقر ونقير
> دا إنتِ  ست الكل وصعبان = عليا تعبك من الكبير قبل الصغير
> كفاية عليكِ كده كفاية = بس خليكِ دايماً معانا 
> ده همام قالها مرة واحدة =  أم أحمد بركة المكان بطلتها 
> طلتها الحلوة الجميلة = من أمستردام بنسامتها الفريدة[/poem]
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أيوه كدا أهلاوي جميل =حط الود الصافي الأول
شاب ماليه الذوق وأصيل =عند الخير... يكتب ويطول.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,5,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحك مسك وعنبر يا فنان = اشتقنا لعبق قلمك من زمان 
> يارب دايماً منورانا زى زمان والآن  = وتفضل معانا تعزف أحلى الألحان 
> مع تحيتى أهلاوى فرحان = بطلتك الحلوة يا أحلى إنسان [/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مهما حنكتب من أوصاف =أستاذنا "مصطفى سلام"
مش حتوفّي أكيد حنخاف =ما يكفّيش في الوصف كلام.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يا عندليب يا سلام .. أه لو اشوفه البرد ..
> أدى له جوز اقلام .. فوق القفا والخد ..
> وادى له علقه كمان .. لجلن يبات عيان ..
> واقول له ليه يا جبان .. تتعب أميره الورد ..


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عندك... حتضرب مين؟=وتزيد ضنا الآهه
تدّي العيا قلمين؟! =ما البرد... جواها؟؟؟؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,5,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء زعلان حيران = من البرد الرخم 
> على أحلى إنسان = وسلام من الهرم 
> برد رخم جبان = لازم يتفرم
> فينك يا عندليب يا سلطان = تشوف حال ضيفك المحترم 
> البرد بتاع زمان = ما بقاش عنده كرم
> الف سلامة يا عبير = وربنا ياخده الثقيل  [/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا بني حيرتي مدوخاني =عايز اوصف في الدوا
لولا نوبة برد جاني =قلت في الهوا... سوا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء العندليب مسى   ...  على أحبابه الطيبين 
> عطس عطسه همس همسه ... بيدعي رب العالمين
> ما يحرمه منكوا ولامن طيبتكوا ...  ياناس يا ذوق يا حنينين


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سلامة بنتنا الرقة =يديم الود ما بيننا
وترجع شمسها حقه =ترش النور... على جبيننا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء عندليب مالكم كده قلبنها درامه
> مالوا كبيرنا بس قلولى ولا اديلكم بس غرامه
> ازعجتونه وخوفتون وبكره يخف وتطمنونى*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سيبك مني... وعيشي يا بنتي =اللي يفوت... لازماً حيموت
بصي لبكرة... وهيصي وانتي =خللي الحزن... ينام مكبوت.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *أستاذى أيمن رشدى ..إخواتى وحبايبى* 
> 
> *ايه التواصل الجميل ده*
> 
> *تحيه حب خالصه للجميع*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللمسة الحلوة بتبان=بين ألفين مكتوب وحكاية
تعرفها بحسن الألوان =والمعنى الصافي غنواية.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء الخير عندليب حالى عجب
> لا نافع معايا هدوء ولا شغب
> تاهت منى معايير الوجود
> الهمنى يارب بالصبر الموجود
> كرهت العزف والقول والطرب
> 
> مساء الخير أخى الكريم أيمن
> مرحب بعودة العندليبيات
> لك ودى واحترامى*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا "شحرورة" نهارك زيك =خير ممزوج بطيابة الروح
تسلم إيدك... يسلم ضيّك =أخت بعطر الكلمة تفوح.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="11 80"]سألت الضيا دا منين ؟
> قالوا لى أخونا أهلاوى ..
> سألت و سكته منين ؟
> قالوا لى :
>  ده للعندليب غاوى ..
> صبّح عليه أو مسّى ..
> إن كنت بصحيح ناوى ..
> صباحك وردى ، بلون أحمر ..
> حبيب قلبى يا أهلاوى .
> مصطفى سلام[/frame]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إمسك... أهم اتلمّوا فوقينا=وانا في "ابو نكلة" كدا راح اصيع
واحد أستاذ فضله علينا =والتاني شديد قوي ومريع
إقرا الفاتحة خلاص يا أخينا =تم الفرم... مع التقطيع
أنا مستسلم ألاّ يجينا =أهلاوي كمان واحنا نضيع.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب سهران=في شغله ويا ميزانية
> وقال يمسي على الخلان=بوردة جميلة مندّية[/poem]
> مسااكم زي الفل 
> خالص تحياتي،،،


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شوفوا المحاسب اتفرس=م الميزانية... شيء عجيب
مع إنه طباخ مفتكس =في المولوخية... دا رهيب.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> سيبك مني... وعيشي يا بنتي =اللي يفوت... لازماً حيموت
> بصي لبكرة... وهيصي وانتي =خللي الحزن... ينام مكبوت.[/poem]



*قولى إزاى أعيش وأنا شيفى .. والدى موجوع من غير صوت

إزاى يعنى أبص لبكره .. وأملى فيه أصبح بيموت*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> صباح العندليب زعلان ** رجع وقصر بعد رمضان 
> طبع فى الانسان غلاب ** ياريت نرجع زى زمااان 
> ولا تنسوا قراءة سورة الكهف اليوم الجمعة 
> جزاكم الله خيرا*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مرحب بالنفس اللوامة =والتوبة ف قلب الإنسان 
والخوف من قيامتها قيامة =والتقوى من الروح وإيمان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *قولى إزاى أعيش وأنا شيفى .. والدى موجوع من غير صوت
> إزاى يعنى أبص لبكره .. وأملى فيه أصبح بيموت*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الأمل اللي يموت... مش أصلي =هي الأحلام كدا... غاوية تعيش
والإنسان بيحاول وتمللي=يأس ف بكرة... تمللي مافيش.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب شايـف =أمل خجلان يقول خدنـي 
ياناس حتى الأمل خايـف =ورعشة همسته ف ودني.[/poem]

----------


## مصطفى سلام

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> إمسك... أهم اتلمّوا فوقينا=وانا في "ابو نكلة" كدا راح اصيع
> واحد أستاذ فضله علينا =والتاني شديد قوي ومريع
> إقرا الفاتحة خلاص يا أخينا =تم الفرم... مع التقطيع
> أنا مستسلم ألاّ يجينا =أهلاوي كمان واحنا نضيع.[/poem]




[frame="4 80"]لأ  و الله دا هيه مجاملة ..
و نا قلبى أبيض زيك ..
دى المدرسة هندسة شاملة ..
و بخطين : قلبى و قلبك ..
و ان كان أزمة مالهاش لازمة ..
بايدين أهله الجد العاملة ..
يرجع مفخرة ليا و لك

مصطفى سلام[/frame]

----------


## مصطفى سلام

[frame="4 80"]صباح اليمن و البركات ..
على أهل العندليبيات ..
يا أهلى و عزوتى و ناسى ..
و أولادى بنين و بنات ..
نفوس صافية ، قلوب دافية ..
و اقول من قلبى ، بلا قافية ..
و بادعى لعندليب أيمن ..
بكل الصحة و العافية .

مصطفى سلام[/frame]

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

صباح الحب والود والهنا

صباح الاخوة والمودة 

أتمنى للجميع يوم سعيد

صباحكم ارق من الورد

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

*صباح الخير علي كل الاحبة الموجودين هنا*

**

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="4 80"]لأ  و الله دا هيه مجاملة ..
> و نا قلبى أبيض زيك ..
> دى المدرسة هندسة شاملة ..
> و بخطين : قلبى و قلبك ..
> و ان كان أزمة مالهاش لازمة ..
> بايدين أهله الجد العاملة ..
> يرجع مفخرة ليا و لك
> مصطفى سلام[/frame]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يسلم فمك... أستاذ فعلا =طمنني اني مانيش وحداني
جامل طبعا حقك جدا =والود ما بيننا رباني.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="4 80"]صباح اليمن و البركات ..
> على أهل العندليبيات ..
> يا أهلى و عزوتى و ناسى ..
> و أولادى بنين و بنات ..
> نفوس صافية ، قلوب دافية ..
> و اقول من قلبى ، بلا قافية ..
> و بادعى لعندليب أيمن ..
> بكل الصحة و العافية .
> مصطفى سلام[/frame]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب قانع=وعايش بالرضا والحمد
ومهما الجفن بات دامع =بيصلب طوله ساعة الجد.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الحب والود والهنا
> صباح الاخوة والمودة 
> أتمنى للجميع يوم سعيد
> صباحكم ارق من الورد


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الود والترحيب =بنجمة جديدة وسطينا
تسلّم بالورود والطيب =بكلمة خير تحيينا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح الخير علي كل الاحبة الموجودين هنا*
> 
> **


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أهلا بالوردة النعسانة =بالرقة تصبح وتقول:
ربي يديم ودنا وهنانا =صحبة خير واخوات على طول.[/poem]

----------


## pussycat

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,deeppink,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="double,5,purple" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك نادى ومعطر = بفل وريحة الياسمين


وربك برده بيقدر = بعد الحزن فرح السنين[/poem]

----------


## عزة نفس

مساكم عسل و شهد مكرر

جيت بس امسى عالناس السكر

بورد وفل وريحان ومسك وعنبر

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا "شحرورة" نهارك زيك =خير ممزوج بطيابة الروح
> تسلم إيدك... يسلم ضيّك =أخت بعطر الكلمة تفوح.[/poem]


*لو نهارى زى يبقى متلعبك ولونه بنى
أصلى تعبانه ومحتاره مالنصيب يعنى
العقل صدى زى النحاسه وبالقلب محتاسه
والروح طايره والله بعيد عنى

شكرا أخى لرقيق ردك*

----------


## الشحرورة

*مهما يبوح الكون بالأسرار
سرك بقلبى أحرسه بالف عيار
ولو ماليش بالسلاح 
ومعرفش الا البراح
بالنهايه صدق كلنا أحرار*

*يسعد كل أوقاتكم بكل الخير*

----------


## loly_h

*صباحكم عندليب بيـــحن  ...     للماضـــى وأيامــــــــه

مـن الوحـدة كــتير بيئـن   ...    على عمـره وأحلامــه

فلا منه عاش حلاوة السن ...   ولا منه مات بأوهامه*

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="simplified arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="groove,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء من عندليب حدد = شروط الدمعة على خده 
مش دمع ينزل  يتمدد = والإسم آهة بتناهده [/poem]

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح الود والترحيب =بنجمة جديدة وسطينا
> تسلّم بالورود والطيب =بكلمة خير تحيينا.[/poem]



مساء الفل بيمسي ::::على الاخوة وصحبة الاخيار
واقول يارب ابقي واحدة:::: من اهل الدار 

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*مساء العندليب خد عالحيرة و مش زعلان....

أحيانا و لوقت قريب.....كان متلخبط أوي و جبان

مش عارف ياخد و لاموقف و لا يوصل لأي قرار

و قال لنفسه ....مزهقتش؟؟؟؟من كتر الصح...لازم تحتار*

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="1 80"]
صباح العندليب مرتاح

رمى همومه ورا ضهره

رمى حمله رمى قهره

صبح راضى وراق دمه

[/frame]

----------


## العسل المر

> [frame="1 80"][poem font="simplified arabic,5,white,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/18.gif" border="ridge,10,crimson" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب مرتاح
> 
> رمى همومه ورا ضهره
> 
> رمى حمله رمى قهره
> 
> صبح راضى وراق دمه[/poem]
> 
> [/frame]


صباحك فل يا نفسى صباح ملفوف بورق عنبر 
ما بين حيرتى وبين يأسى بغنى واقول انا هقدر 
ادوس ع الشوك و ع الاحزان 
ولو خانت لياليا افوت ف النار ولازم اصبر

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*ده اعتصااااااااام لحين ظهور العندليب بتاعنا  
فينك يا أستاذ أيمن*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*آدي امبارح فات و انهارده كمان

و لم يظهر العندليب

انت فين يا أستاذ أيمن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طب حد يطمنا..........*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

و* آدي اليوم التالت........


و لا زال الاعتصام مستمرا...........

لا عندليبات لحين ظهور الأستاذ......بالنسبة لي على الاقل*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*وأنا معاكى يا إيمى 

إزاى العندليب الكبير مش موجود 

وعندليبه يكون حلو فى غيابه 

يا ظهور العندليب ...؟ يا إعتصام ...!

أنا معاكى حتى ظهور والدى العزيز*

----------


## hanoaa

_عرفت من هايدى إنه العندليب مختفى

و إنكوا متجمهرين و معتصمين 

قلت أجى أعتصم معاكوا


_

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*و آدي اليوم الرابع



طب حد يطمنا يا جماعة............


و لازال الاعتصام مستمرا............*

----------


## nariman

*لعل المانع خير*

*فينك ياعندليب ..ربنا يرجعك بالسلامه يا أستاذ أيمن*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا جيتلكم يا معتصمين عشان اسمع شكواكم >>>> وإبقوا قابلونى لو اتنفذ منها حاجة هههههههههههههههههههه

أستاذ أيمن الحمد لله بخير وعال العال ... بس هو مشغول بدراسة كده وغايب علشانها .. ربنا يقويه ويوفقه فى عمله إن شاء الله ... 


يلا كملوا عندليبيات عقبال ما يرجع هو ينورها بنفسه  

المهم إننا نسير على نفس الدرب يمكن نتعلم حاجة تنفعنا ولا حاجة هههههههههه* 


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء عندليب على جميع الحاضرين = أقولهم إزيكم يارب تكونوا مبسوطين 
عندليبنا الجميل العاقل الرزين = بيمسى عليكم وبيتمنى تكونوا مرتاحين[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*متشكرين ياعم أهلاوى 

**************

مساء عندليب أهلاوى جايب أخبار تطمنا

حد يقول له متشكرين وسلملنا على كيبرنا

وقوله ولادك مشتقين لكلماتك وأوزنها

ولو مش هتيجى بسرعه الاعتصام هو إللى بقيلنا*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

[poem font="Arabic Transparent,5,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مسائك عسل يا مملكة الحب الصافى = لا اعتصام بينفع وفى السجن مشرفين 
قولتلك قبل كده كصديق وافى = ابن البلد هيحطكم فى قائمة المكهربين 
اكسبى بسرعة وقتك الاضافى = ومن البلد اختفى عن العين [/poem]

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*


برده مش كتباه

*

----------


## أم أحمد

*صباح الخير*
*صحيت لاقيت المنتدي منور*
*فعرفت علي طول ان العندليب وصل بالسلامة* 
*صباح الخير عليكم جميعا*

**

*ربنا يسعد اوقاتكم بكل الخير*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,deeppink,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="double,5,purple" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحك نادى ومعطر = بفل وريحة الياسمين
> وربك برده بيقدر = بعد الحزن فرح السنين[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح ريحته من الجنة =بأحلى زهور يهادينا
تصطبح بنتي يا اخواننا =فييجي النور حوالينا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساكم عسل و شهد مكرر
> جيت بس امسى عالناس السكر
> بورد وفل وريحان ومسك وعنبر


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح يرمي السلام محلي =وذوقه أحلى م السكر
يا رب يصون وداد أهلي =نقاء من خيره متعطر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لو نهارى زى يبقى متلعبك ولونه بنى
> أصلى تعبانه ومحتاره مالنصيب يعنى
> العقل صدى زى النحاسه وبالقلب محتاسه
> والروح طايره والله بعيد عنى
> 
> شكرا أخى لرقيق ردك*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياللي نورك كان مثال =نهتدي بالبهجة فيه
دا الزمان دا... بحال... وحال =غلطة لو نبكي عليه
موجز الحكمة ف مقال =ارتضي... باللي تلاقيه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مهما يبوح الكون بالأسرار
> سرك بقلبى أحرسه بالف عيار
> ولو ماليش بالسلاح 
> ومعرفش الا البراح
> بالنهايه صدق كلنا أحرار*
> 
> *يسعد كل أوقاتكم بكل الخير*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللي بيجرح قلبك إنه =كاتم سر ف ذاته جريح
لكن ساكت برضه اكمنه =لسه بيحلم بالتفاريح.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباحكم عندليب بيـــحن  ...     للماضـــى وأيامــــــــه
> مـن الوحـدة كــتير بيئـن   ...    على عمـره وأحلامــه
> فلا منه عاش حلاوة السن ...   ولا منه مات بأوهامه*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياه يا "لولي"... الحق قاسي =سني آه... مش سن حب
طول ما عندي شيب في راسي =حتما انسى... نبض قلب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="groove,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء من عندليب حدد = شروط الدمعة على خده 
> مش دمع ينزل  يتمدد = والإسم آهة بتناهده [/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قول لي: يحدد كيف يا معلم؟ = والدمعات مفروضة علينا؟
دا احانا يا نحكي... فحنتألم =يا حانكتم... فيبان في عينينا؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء الفل بيمسي ::::على الاخوة وصحبة الاخيار
> واقول يارب ابقي واحدة:::: من اهل الدار


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الدار زادت بيكي سعادة =والصحبة في وجودك خير
والأنوار راح تضوي زيادة =والفرحة تصبح ع الطير.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء العندليب خد عالحيرة و مش زعلان....
> أحيانا و لوقت قريب.....كان متلخبط أوي و جبان
> مش عارف ياخد و لاموقف و لا يوصل لأي قرار
> و قال لنفسه ....مزهقتش؟؟؟؟من كتر الصح...لازم تحتار*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب عارف =مرار الحيرة... والتوهان
لا عاد فاهم ولا شايف = ولا قادر يعيش إنسان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="1 80"]
> صباح العندليب مرتاح
> رمى همومه ورا ضهره
> رمى حمله رمى قهره
> صبح راضى وراق دمه
> [/frame]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا رب يديم راحة بالك =ويكرمنا بزييها
ويفرج كل أحوالك =يزيد لك أحلى ما فيها.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحك فل يا نفسى صباح ملفوف بورق عنبر 
> ما بين حيرتى وبين يأسى بغنى واقول انا هقدر 
> ادوس ع الشوك و ع الاحزان 
> ولو خانت لياليا افوت ف النار ولازم اصبر


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ليالي الصبر... مجروحة =نزيفها دموع... بلوم الدم
ما بين تنهيدة مدبوحة =وفرْح اتمنيناه... وما تم.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *ده اعتصااااااااام لحين ظهور العندليب بتاعنا  
> فينك يا أستاذ أيمن*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كنت ف شغلي بادحّ وباعرق =والوقت كأنه في صاروخ
كل ما اقول حادخل... مش بالحق =وأدوُر على نفسي... وأدوخ.[/poem]

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/8.gif" border="ridge,4,red" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح من عندليب مفروس =من إللى يدح ... ولا يعرقش 
منديل فوطة قميص ملبوس =غير مابيحتاج مابيعرفش[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *آدي امبارح فات و انهارده كمان
> و لم يظهر العندليب
> انت فين يا أستاذ أيمن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟طب حد يطمنا..........*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اعتصام!! كدا مرة واحدة =طب قوليها ف مرتين
دا انتي بنتي وأحلى وردة =زينة بتسر الحزين
خللي شمعة ود  قايدة =فرحينا بكلمتين.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> و* آدي اليوم التالت........
> و لا زال الاعتصام مستمرا...........
> لا عندليبات لحين ظهور الأستاذ......بالنسبة لي على الاقل*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
موقفك عالي ومؤثر =مش لاقيله كلمة تنفع
والله إخلاصك بيأسر =منه جفن العين يدمّع.[/poem]

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"][poem font="simplified arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الخير= يا احلى طير

يالي جمالك =زاد ونسي الغير

صباح الورد =على النسمه الي بتطير

وتعالي زورينا =كل ما القلب يغير 

صباح الفل =على الناس الي بتسيير

الي بتكدح وبتتعب= وفي العمل مالهمش كبيير[/poem][/frame]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *وأنا معاكى يا إيمى 
> إزاى العندليب الكبير مش موجود 
> وعندليبه يكون حلو فى غيابه 
> يا ظهور العندليب ...؟ يا إعتصام ...!
> أنا معاكى حتى ظهور والدى العزيز*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
آديني جيت لكو براحتي=يا أجمل بنوتات في الكون
وسامحوني على غيبتي =دا حال الشغل كان مجنون.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> _عرفت من هايدى إنه العندليب مختفى
> و إنكوا متجمهرين و معتصمين 
> قلت أجى أعتصم معاكوا
> 
> _


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نورتي الموضوع بحضورك=كان نفسي أقوم بالترحيب
دي الدنيا فرحانة بنورك =وبصحبتنا الود يطيب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *و آدي اليوم الرابع
> طب حد يطمنا يا جماعة............
> و لازال الاعتصام مستمرا............*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا ريتني كنت انا معاكم =بدال الشغل ومتاعبه
لكين كان قلبي وياكم =بلهفة أخ على صاحبه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لعل المانع خير*
> 
> *فينك ياعندليب ..ربنا يرجعك بالسلامه يا أستاذ أيمن*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سلم ربي جميع صحبتنا =صحبة ورد شعورها رقيق
بوفاءهم تطرح فرحتنا =أخت صديقة... وأخ صديق.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا جيتلكم يا معتصمين عشان اسمع شكواكم >>>> وإبقوا قابلونى لو اتنفذ منها حاجة هههههههههههههههههههه
> أستاذ أيمن الحمد لله بخير وعال العال ... بس هو مشغول بدراسة كده وغايب علشانها .. ربنا يقويه ويوفقه فى عمله إن شاء الله ... 
> يلا كملوا عندليبيات عقبال ما يرجع هو ينورها بنفسه  
> المهم إننا نسير على نفس الدرب يمكن نتعلم حاجة تنفعنا ولا حاجة هههههههههه* 
> [poem font="simplified arabic,5,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء عندليب على جميع الحاضرين = أقولهم إزيكم يارب تكونوا مبسوطين 
> عندليبنا الجميل العاقل الرزين = بيمسى عليكم وبيتمنى تكونوا مرتاحين[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يسلم فمك... كل ما قلته =حكمة عقل ورأي سديد
ان غاب واحد... كملاو انتو =وتجيبو لنا جديد... وجديد.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *متشكرين ياعم أهلاوى 
> **************
> مساء عندليب أهلاوى جايب أخبار تطمنا
> حد يقول له متشكرين وسلملنا على كيبرنا
> وقوله ولادك مشتقين لكلماتك وأوزنها
> ولو مش هتيجى بسرعه الاعتصام هو إللى بقيلنا*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سلامك وصله الإخلاص =بدون كلمة ولا مرسال
بصافي الني غنى وهاص =بصحبة طيبة ع البال.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="arabic transparent,5,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مسائك عسل يا مملكة الحب الصافى = لا اعتصام بينفع وفى السجن مشرفين 
> قولتلك قبل كده كصديق وافى = ابن البلد هيحطكم فى قائمة المكهربين 
> اكسبى بسرعة وقتك الاضافى = ومن البلد اختفى عن العين [/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللي يهوب ليها مهدد =بالشنق وراسه مقلوبه
بنتي... تقول براحاتها؛ فإبعد =لا اقلبهالكو واسيبها خروبة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> برده مش كتباه
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لأ... مش ممكن أبدا حاقدر =تجري دموعك... وانا ما اجريش
آجي ان شالله أكون متكسر =دا انا من غير فرحتكو... ماليش.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/8.gif" border="ridge,4,red" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح من عندليب مفروس =من إللى يدح ... ولا يعرقش 
> منديل فوطة قميص ملبوس =غير مابيحتاج مابيعرفش[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كلمة دح دي ليها معاني =لازم نفهم إيه الصح؟
واحد يعرق... بس التاني =ماما بتدفع وتقول "دح".[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="14 80"][poem font="simplified arabic,5,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح الخير= يا احلى طير
> يالي جمالك =زاد ونسي الغير
> صباح الورد =على النسمه الي بتطير
> وتعالي زورينا =كل ما القلب يغير 
> صباح الفل =على الناس الي بتسيير
> الي بتكدح وبتتعب= وفي العمل مالهمش كبيير[/poem][/frame]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حرفك قايل بالمتخبي =مش فاهمه وبقيت  محتار
مرة افهمله بإحساس قلبي =واستنى معاكي الزوار
وساعات العقل المتعبي =يسأل ليه ولا فيه أخبار؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح الخير*
> *صحيت لاقيت المنتدي منور*
> *فعرفت علي طول ان العندليب وصل بالسلامة* 
> *صباح الخير عليكم جميعا*
> 
> **
> 
> *ربنا يسعد اوقاتكم بكل الخير*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الفل والتدبيس =أكيد واضح وفاهماني
ما كنت حاروح في يومي فطيس =عشان أختي اللي قاهراني
بتحكم... حكمها يا مغيث =ما لوش مهرب... فآه ياني
لو اتكرر... حاييجي بوليس =وحاكتب شكوى ل"عناني".[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب واخــد =بدال الضربة كانـوا  اتنيـن 
وجم الاتنين في يوم  واحـد =تقولشي ياخويـا  متفقيـن؟ 
فقـرر يصطـبـح  فـاقـد =وباع حلم الهوى... بقرشين 
لا يتنـازل... ولا  يـهـاود =يموت القلب... تقسى  العين 
يعيش يومه بشعـور جامـد =حجر ماشي... مع الماشيين. [/poem]

----------


## hanoaa

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> نورتي الموضوع بحضورك=كان نفسي أقوم بالترحيب
> دي الدنيا فرحانة بنورك =وبصحبتنا الود يطيب.[/poem]


_الكلام الحلو ده ليا أنا

أشكرك يا أستاذى على كلامك الجميل

و حمدالله على سلامتك

نورت يا عندليب

_

----------


## hanoaa

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبـاح العندليـب واخــد =بدال الضربة كانـوا  اتنيـن 
> وجم الاتنين في يوم  واحـد =تقولشي ياخويـا  متفقيـن؟ 
> فقـرر يصطـبـح  فـاقـد =وباع حلم الهوى... بقرشين 
> لا يتنـازل... ولا  يـهـاود =يموت القلب... تقسى  العين 
> يعيش يومه بشعـور جامـد =حجر ماشي... مع الماشيين. [/poem]


_حتى الحجر مهما قسى له قلب 

يمكن حزين .... مليه أنين

مهما مشى .... مهما بعد فى صوته حنين

حنين يطيب ... حنين يدوب جفا السنين

وفى يوم مايرجع يضم قلبك يحضن عيونك بدفا و حنان_

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="traditional arabic,6,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="" border="double,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح من عندليب جاوب = سؤال الأسطى يا ولداه 
داللى يحب بيتجاوب=التقل صنعة مش ويّاه[/poem]

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ليس لدى الا أن أشكركم وأحييكم على كلماتكم الجميلة 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 


لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

[frame="1 80"]مش بس الصباح و المسا ..
يجعل كل أيامكم جميلة كويسة ..
و يفيض بنوره و نعمته ..
على كل عندليبى حبيبى :
راجل و ست و آنسة .

مصطفى سلام[/frame]

----------


## بنت شهريار

*
مساء الخير والهنا والسعادة
مساء الهنا على العندليبيات الجميلة
هو انا اجى العندليب يغيب 

اين انت ياعندلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب 


محدش شاااااااااااااااااف العندليب


ياناس فيه عندليبيات غاااااااااااااااااااااااايبة


والناس زعلااااااااااااااااااااانة


يعنى هنسيب الناس زعلانة كدا !!
ياعندليبناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جاررررررررررررى البحث عن العندليب العزيز


انتشرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


وانا هأكل حاجه على ماتيجوا 


*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> _الكلام الحلو ده ليا أنا
> أشكرك يا أستاذى على كلامك الجميل
> و حمدالله على سلامتك
> نورت يا عندليب
> 
> _


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
انتي تستاهليه وأكتر =يا زينة البنات بذوق
لولا سني كنت ازمّر =لما تيجي بأعلى بوق.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> _حتى الحجر مهما قسى له قلب 
> يمكن حزين .... مليه أنين
> مهما مشى .... مهما بعد فى صوته حنين
> حنين يطيب ... حنين يدوب جفا السنين
> وفى يوم مايرجع يضم قلبك يحضن عيونك بدفا و حنان_


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يوم ما مات في الصدر قلبي =مات معاه حتى الأنين
يا بشر... إحساسي... حبي =طب بدونه... أعيش لمين؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="traditional arabic,6,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="" border="double,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح من عندليب جاوب = سؤال الأسطى يا ولداه 
> داللى يحب بيتجاوب=التقل صنعة مش ويّاه[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللي بيتقل ع المحبوب =أحيانا بيزيدها شوية
ودماغي ولا قالب طوب =حاقلبها وعليه... وعليا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ليس لدى الا أن أشكركم وأحييكم على كلماتكم الجميلة 
> ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 
> لا اله الا الله 
> محمد رسول الله*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا مصبح بالنور والتقوى =يا مذكرنا بأجمل ذكر
ربي يديمك همسات حلوة =تهدي الروح وتهدّي الفكر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="1 80"]مش بس الصباح و المسا ..
> يجعل كل أيامكم جميلة كويسة ..
> و يفيض بنوره و نعمته ..
> على كل عندليبى حبيبى :
> راجل و ست و آنسة .
> مصطفى سلام[/frame]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
من بين الكلمات متحير =مين يقدر في الرقة عليك؟
يا أستاذ حرفك بينور =نفسي ف يوم أقدر أجاريك.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساكم عندليب مسرور=فاتحله م القلب حوار
ومستني ومين عليه الدور=يزورنا ويكّمل المشوار[/poem]

مستنينك يا عندليبنا بمشاركتك في
حوار مفتوح للجميع

خالص وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> مساء الخير والهنا والسعادة
> مساء الهنا على العندليبيات الجميلة
> هو انا اجى العندليب يغيب 
> اين انت ياعندلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب 
> 
> محدش شاااااااااااااااااف العندليب
> 
> ياناس فيه عندليبيات غاااااااااااااااااااااااايبة
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياختي ياغايبة وجايبه عيالك =اللي مريض بالداء... مايتوبش
بتراجعي حضوري؟...ماهو حالك =فاكراه الدفتر ودا... ما حصلش.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساكم عندليب مسرور=فاتحله م القلب حوار
> ومستني ومين عليه الدور=يزورنا ويكّمل المشوار[/poem]
> مستنينك يا عندليبنا بمشاركتك في
> حوار مفتوح للجميع
> خالص وأرق تحياتي،،،


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اعفيني يا أخويا اسمح لي =انا مهروس بالعافية بانام
واحنا اتعودنا وتمللي =ما بنكتبشي أي كلام.[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

*ووووووووووووووووووووووو



ج




د



ن


ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


ة



ان ان ان تششششششششششششششششش
تم العثور على العندليب الغايب

وبالقوى الخاصة تمكنا من العثور عليه فى الموضوع المجاور
الخاص بالعضو العزيز شاعر الرومانسية
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/post1107445-45.html
وبقوانا الخاصة المتكونة من العصابة العزيزة اللذيذة


وجدنا العندليب الغالى
صاحب القلب الطيب
والكلمة الجميلة
وموسوعة العندليبيات الرائعة
تبيع ياعندليب ؟؟

والله انا ممكن اشترى 

عندليبنا العزيز
بابا ايمن
سعداء تواجدك معنا مرة اخرى
افتقدناك وافتقدنا عندليبياتك الغالية
عندك عندليبيات متأخرة
مخصوم منك فى الدفتر

نورت بيتك والدى العزيز

*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *ووووووووووووووووووووووو
> ج
> د
> ن
> ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ة
> 
> ان ان ان تششششششششششششششششش
> تم العثور على العندليب الغايب
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شوف البنت وشوف عمايلها! =هي تغيب وانا آخد خصم
ودا بس عشان ترمي سلامها =اما الستات ليهم حكم!!![/poem]

----------


## pussycat

[poem font="simplified arabic,7,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="double,5,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]


مساءك عندليب متلون = بكل ألوان الورود

يلى وجودك وسطنا دايما = أحلى من المسك والعود

ورجوعك لينا من تانى = خلى الروح لحياتنا تعود

يا عندليب يا مالى حياتنا = فرح وحب وهنا موعود[/poem]

----------


## hanoaa

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> انتي تستاهليه وأكتر =يا زينة البنات بذوق
> لولا سني كنت ازمّر =لما تيجي بأعلى بوق.[/poem]


_ههههههههههههه

مجاملة شيك 

بجد ميرسى_

----------


## hanoaa

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يوم ما مات في الصدر قلبي =مات معاه حتى الأنين
> يا بشر... إحساسي... حبي =طب بدونه... أعيش لمين؟[/poem]


_القلب حى لساه بيدق

دقاته تلمس قلب تانى

حياته حب .... إحساس ... أمل

لو قال بحبك تلاقى صداها شوق .... حنين

تلاقى حضن بيردها دفا ... أمان .... حنين_

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب بيتألم .... وعايش بين جنه ونار

وأهو م الجرح يتعلم .... علشان يبطل يوم يحتار*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

مساء العندليب رايق و هو بيكتب للأستاذ

من غير شعره مضايق......و لا يهناله الشعر يا ناس

و نفسي أشوف اوي ابني...زي العندليب حساس

و مش هتمني و لا حاجة ....غير مقابلة الاستاذ

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,deeppink,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="double,5,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]مساءك عندليب متلون = بكل ألوان الورود
> يلى وجودك وسطنا دايما = أحلى من المسك والعود
> ورجوعك لينا من تانى = خلى الروح لحياتنا تعود
> يا عندليب يا مالى حياتنا = فرح وحب وهنا موعود[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب ميال =لصحبة ودّكوا الصافي
لكين الدنيا ستين حال =في يوم ترضى... سنة تجافي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> _ههههههههههههه
> مجاملة شيك 
> بجد ميرسى_


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
والله دي حاجة بسيطة ف حقك =المرة الجاية تكون أجمل
دا الورد اللي يسيل من فمك =في كلامك... دا نقاء... متعسل.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> _القلب حى لساه بيدق
> دقاته تلمس قلب تانى
> حياته حب .... إحساس ... أمل
> لو قال بحبك تلاقى صداها شوق .... حنين
> تلاقى حضن بيردها دفا ... أمان .... حنين_


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قلب عاش... وقلب مات =قلب لسه بيبتسم
اللي راح... ساب لي السكات =والله جه... جاب الألم.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء عندليب بيتألم .... وعايش بين جنه ونار
> وأهو م الجرح يتعلم .... علشان يبطل يوم يحتار*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أسوأ أستاذ هو الجرح =مايعلمناش غير الآه
وينسينا ساعة الفرْح =ويغرق أملي وياه.[/poem]

----------


## nour2005

عندليبنا الشادي 
أستاذ أيمن 
عودا حميدا وألف حمد لله على سلامتك
منوّر قاعة التعارف بعندليبياتك الرائعة والمنتدى كله 
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء العندليب رايق و هو بيكتب للأستاذ
> من غير شعره مضايق......و لا يهناله الشعر يا ناس
> و نفسي أشوف اوي ابني...زي العندليب حساس
> و مش هتمني و لا حاجة ....غير مقابلة الاستاذ


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
دي تحية فوق المُتَخَيّل =وكلامك ع العين والراس
قدامك طب انا إيه أعمل؟ =دي حروفك زي الألماس.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> عندليبنا الشادي 
> أستاذ أيمن 
> عودا حميدا وألف حمد لله على سلامتك
> منوّر قاعة التعارف بعندليبياتك الرائعة والمنتدى كله


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أخت فلّه باسم "نور" =يبقى في غيرها منور؟
لا دا نورك، والحبور =من وجودك قام وكبّر.[/poem]

----------


## أم أحمد

*صباح الفل علي عندليبنا الراقي*
*صباح الفل علي كل المشاركين هنا*
*وعلي كل اللي بيمروا من هنا*
*صباحكم مشرق يا رب دائما*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح الفل علي عندليبنا الراقي*
> *صباح الفل علي كل المشاركين هنا*
> *وعلي كل اللي بيمروا من هنا*
> *صباحكم مشرق يا رب دائما*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عندليب صبح وسلم =ود مبعوت من بعيد
الصفاء في الكلمة علّم =ضحكة الصبح الجديد.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب  غضبـان =وحاسس إنه كـان مخـدوع 
عشان لما عشـق  إنسـان =فرش له السكة نار ودمـوع 
وعاش يمضغ أسى الحرمان =يا ريت لو يلقى درب رجوع. [/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح عندليب بلون الورد بصبح بيها على الصحبه

صبحكم مسك وفل ونرجس ويومكم تملا الضحكه*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح عندليب بلون الورد بصبح بيها على الصحبه
> 
> صبحكم مسك وفل ونرجس ويومكم تملا الضحكه*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح يا "هايدي" بالعنبر =يمر بشوق على الخلان
يهادي الود متعطر =ويمسح دمعة الحيران.[/poem]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح العندليب يا كبير....بيسأل عالمزاج و الصحة

و بيقولك من الهم  اهرب..... كل الحياة في الآخر ،،رحلة

عيشها على اد متقدر مبسوط.....و سيب الهم ورا ضهرك

و عيش مع اللي بيجبوك موت......هتلاقي الدنياا ضحكتلك

----------


## بنت شهريار

*
صباح الخيرات على العندليبيات الجميلة
عندليبيات الصباح والحنين والشوق والآلام والخداع
الله
الله
الله
واضح انى هسيب الدفتر والخصومات
واقعد هنا اجمع تمن العندليبيات
ونعمل تسعيرة بقى
عندليبية الصباح .. وردتين
عندليبية الحزن .. فجلتين
عندلبية الشوق .. فلة وياسمينة
عندليبية الخداع .. بطيخه ونص شمامة
انتظرووووووووووووووووووونى 
على باب العندليبية 

صباح الخير
 
*

----------


## hanoaa

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> والله دي حاجة بسيطة ف حقك =المرة الجاية تكون أجمل
> دا الورد اللي يسيل من فمك =في كلامك... دا نقاء... متعسل.[/poem]


_يا عندليب غرد كمان

سمعنى صوت غناك يا شادى الألحان

ألحانك عزف على أوتار كمان

لحن ررومانسى بيفكرنا بزمان
_

----------


## hanoaa

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> قلب عاش... وقلب مات =قلب لسه بيبتسم
> اللي راح... ساب لي السكات =والله جه... جاب الألم.[/poem]


_قلب مات ... بس قبل موته وصانى

قالى إوعى دى الحياة

عيش حياتك أوعى موتى يوقفك

حاكون سعيد و أنت ماشى فى سكتك

إوعاك تقف 

إوعى الدموع يوم تسرقك

خلى الحياة هى الأمل

خلينى ذكرى تعيش جواك

بس إوعى ذكرياتك تقتلك

عايزك تعيش على الأمل

إمشى فى طريقك و دايما ابتسم

حاحس بيك

حاكون سعيد لما توصلنى بسمتك مع دعوتك

_

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> صباح الخيرات على العندليبيات الجميلة
> عندليبيات الصباح والحنين والشوق والآلام والخداع
> الله
> الله
> الله
> واضح انى هسيب الدفتر والخصومات
> واقعد هنا اجمع تمن العندليبيات
> ونعمل تسعيرة بقى
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حتى حدانا تلم الغلّة =وتقول لك بابا سلطان
لاهو سلطان على طشت وقلة؟ =علشان يجبي ف دارنا كمان؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> _يا عندليب غرد كمان
> سمعنى صوت غناك يا شادى الألحان
> ألحانك عزف على أوتار كمان
> لحن ررومانسى بيفكرنا بزمان
> _


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الصوت أنين واللحن آه =والدمع إيقاع واتحسر
أبكي لمين؟ وفين دواه؟ =واجمع فتات قلب انكسر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> _قلب مات ... بس قبل موته وصانى
> قالى إوعى دى الحياة
> عيش حياتك أوعى موتى يوقفك
> حاكون سعيد و أنت ماشى فى سكتك
> إوعاك تقف 
> إوعى الدموع يوم تسرقك
> خلى الحياة هى الأمل
> خلينى ذكرى تعيش جواك
> بس إوعى ذكرياتك تقتلك
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كل الأمور لازمها حد =ينهيها... دا طبع الوجود
ليه كلكو عايزين بجد =يطلع لي صبر... بدون حدود؟[/poem]

----------


## hanoaa

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الصوت أنين واللحن آه =والدمع إيقاع واتحسر
> أبكي لمين؟ وفين دواه؟ =واجمع فتات قلب انكسر.[/poem]



_قلب انكسر

يااااااااااااااه

أوعاك تقول أبدا كده

أوعى أنينك يغير لحنك

أوعاه يخليك لحن حزين

دى كسرت القلب ممكن تموتك

حولها فرحة تحييك و تحييى لحنك

تعلى صوتك بلحن عذب
_

----------


## hanoaa

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> كل الأمور لازمها حد =ينهيها... دا طبع الوجود
> ليه كلكو عايزين بجد =يطلع لي صبر... بدون حدود؟[/poem]


_إذا كان ع الصبر موجود

لكنه ده طبع البشر

دايما القدر علشان حقيقة مش بنصدقه

و بيفضل الأمل حتى بعد الموت_

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> اعفيني يا أخويا اسمح لي =انا مهروس بالعافية بانام
> واحنا اتعودنا وتمللي =ما بنكتبشي أي كلام.[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
طب راح أسيبك بس النوبه=وحتوعدني تيجي لنا أكيد
وتقول لهمومك بقى توبه=وترجع لنا..وبقلب جديد[/poem]
مستنيين استاذنا بتاع زمااان


خاالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الصوت أنين واللحن آه =والدمع إيقاع واتحسر
> أبكي لمين؟ وفين دواه؟ =واجمع فتات قلب انكسر.[/poem]



بكاكم ليه زاد وزاد معاه الانين ... والحزن فى طبعكم ليه فى غالب 

ما تيجوانعيشها احلى سنين .......حتى ان عملنا فى بعض مقالب ..

----------


## nariman

> *قلب عاش... وقلب مات =قلب لسه بيبتسم*
> *اللي راح... ساب لي السكات =والله جه... جاب الألم.*


*الله عليك يا أستاذ أيمن* 
*تسلم ايدك*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> _قلب انكسر
> يااااااااااااااه
> أوعاك تقول أبدا كده
> أوعى أنينك يغير لحنك
> أوعاه يخليك لحن حزين
> دى كسرت القلب ممكن تموتك
> حولها فرحة تحييك و تحييى لحنك
> تعلى صوتك بلحن عذب
> _


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حوّل... إحيي... هو انا إيه؟ =ساحر!... ولا الروح دي بأمري
مات... وكمان ممنوع أبكيه؟ =أعمل إيه... في بقية عمري؟
هو القلب ان مات يحييه =غير الحب... يجيبه بيجري؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> _إذا كان ع الصبر موجود
> لكنه ده طبع البشر
> دايما القدر علشان حقيقة مش بنصدقه
> و بيفضل الأمل حتى بعد الموت_


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شوفي يا بنتي... الكفر حرام =لكن آخر الصبر حقيقة
لو بيدوم... كان فرحنا دام =أو عاش حتى كمان له... دقيقة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> طب راح أسيبك بس النوبه=وحتوعدني تيجي لنا أكيد
> وتقول لهمومك بقى توبه=وترجع لنا..وبقلب جديد[/poem]
> مستنيين استاذنا بتاع زمااان
> 
> 
> خاالص تحياتي،،،


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يظهر يابني خلاص حطينا =ولا عادشي غيرها الأحزان
البركات فيكو وخللينا =ننسى عجوز مكسور غرقان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> بكاكم ليه زاد وزاد معاه الانين ... والحزن فى طبعكم ليه فى غالب 
> ما تيجوانعيشها احلى سنين .......حتى ان عملنا فى بعض مقالب ..


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مش كلنا زيك يا معلم =انت بتقدر... انا ما اقدرش
غصبن عني أبوح واتكلم =واحلم حلم... مايتفسرش.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *الله عليك يا أستاذ أيمن* 
> *تسلم ايدك*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يسلم ذوقك بنت أصيلة =بتحيي برقة وتركيز
حرف منور جملة جميلة =رأي لطيف مليان تمييز.[/poem]

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
إيه يا عندليب مالك كده مكشر؟؟؟؟....زعلان و متدايق و وشك بيقول متكدر
ما قلتلك اتوجه للي خلقك و ناجيه....ده نبيه قال الدعاء بيرد المتقدر


*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> إيه يا عندليب مالك كده مكشر؟؟؟؟....زعلان و متدايق و وشك بيقول متكدر
> ما قلتلك اتوجه للي خلقك و ناجيه....ده نبيه قال الدعاء بيرد المتقدر
> 
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الدعوة ترد المقدور!! =طب يبقى مقدور ازاي؟
طب قولي ترم المكسور =لكن اللي حيحصل... جاي.[/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مش كلنا زيك يا معلم =انت بتقدر... انا ما اقدرش
> غصبن عني أبوح واتكلم =واحلم حلم... مايتفسرش.[/poem]


يا عمى إحلم بالافراح .. والحزن سيبه حايسيبك 

حتلاقى روحك كده مرتاح ..راضى بقدرك ونصيبك

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يا عمى إحلم بالافراح .. والحزن سيبه حايسيبك 
> حتلاقى روحك كده مرتاح ..راضى بقدرك ونصيبك


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كان نفسي آخد بنصيحتك =واحلم بس مع الأفراح
بس الواقع عاكس شورتك =والفرح الموجود... اهه راح.[/poem]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأستاذ الغالي .. والوالد الفاضل .. 
أ. أيمن رشدي



رجعــــت لك من تاني .. من بـــعــــد غربتي واحزانــي 

بصـــــبح يا والدي عليك .. وأبـــوس إيدك ورجــــليك

ولو تعرف غلاوتك عندي .. يا كبيري وقدوتي وسندي

لكـنـــت ضمتني وحضنتني .. ولقلـبـك تاني ورجعتني

ولا هـــو عيب ولا حـــــرام .. إني أجدد عهدي يا كرام 

وأعتــــرف إني من غيره .. ولا حاجـــــــه وكتر خيره 

إنه لسه يا ناس بيحبني .. وهناني وواساني وودنــي






بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## asmaaaae

[frame="7 80"]صباح العندليب متفائل....... وحاسس انه يوم هيكون
عشان الامل فيه زايد........ ولسه الطريق موجود
ولسه عندنا رجاله .........تخلينا فى يوم مانجوع[/frame]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأستاذ الغالي .. والوالد الفاضل .. 
> أ. أيمن رشدي
> 
> 
> رجعــــت لك من تاني .. من بـــعــــد غربتي واحزانــي 
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أهلا بيك في الود معانا=عمر الصحبة ما تنسى زميلهم
بس مشاركاتاك مليانة =حزن وقرآن وكتير غيرهم
حيرتني ركز ويانا =انا راح ارد على مين منهم؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="7 80"]صباح العندليب متفائل....... وحاسس انه يوم هيكون
> عشان الامل فيه زايد........ ولسه الطريق موجود
> ولسه عندنا رجاله .........تخلينا فى يوم مانجوع[/frame]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عفارم ومجدع وخمسين تحية =لبنتي الشجاعة بتكتب جديد
قوام شجعوها وقولولها ان هي =لرقة حروفها... حنطلب مزيد.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب  نـادم =على لحظـة ألـم  قالهـا 
ما كان يسكت ومش  لازم =يزيد ع الناس في أحمالها. [/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> كان نفسي آخد بنصيحتك =واحلم بس مع الأفراح
> بس الواقع عاكس شورتك =والفرح الموجود... اهه راح.[/poem]



حقه يروح قوى ويهرب.. عشان حضرتك فقرى 

إبعد بعيد ولا تقرب .. لاكسر عمودك الفقرى

----------


## reda laby

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبـاح العندليـب  نـادم =على لحظـة ألـم  قالهـا 
> ما كان يسكت ومش  لازم =يزيد ع الناس في أحمالها. [/poem]


[poem font="traditional arabic,6,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="" border="inset,6,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء من عندليب عازم =على كلمة أسى نالها 
مايسكت ع اللى مش فاهم =يقولها وينسى أجملها [/poem]

----------


## hanoaa

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبـاح العندليـب  نـادم =على لحظـة ألـم  قالهـا 
> ما كان يسكت ومش  لازم =يزيد ع الناس في أحمالها. [/poem]


_لأ يا عندليب إلا الندم

أوعاك فى يوم تقول ياريت

دى ياريت على رأى المثل ماتفتحش بيت

خلى الفرح يدق باب بيتك

إفتح له بابك 

خليه رفيق دربك ماتخليهوش ضيفك_

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> حقه يروح قوى ويهرب.. عشان حضرتك فقرى 
> إبعد بعيد ولا تقرب .. لاكسر عمودك الفقرى


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نفسي أكون زيك وأطنش=ع الأحزان وأفك دماغي
أضحك منها واعيش وافرفش =تبقى إضافة... ف وقت فراغي.[/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> نفسي أكون زيك وأطنش=ع الأحزان وأفك دماغي
> أضحك منها واعيش وافرفش =تبقى إضافة... ف وقت فراغي.[/poem]


يا عم ماتسيب الاحزان .. طنشها تلقاها تطنش

روح عند أهلك فى اليابان.. أقعد هناك حبه وفرفش

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبـاح العندليـب  نـادم =على لحظـة ألـم  قالهـا 
> ما كان يسكت ومش  لازم =يزيد ع الناس في أحمالها. [/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك يا عندليب .. حقّك =تبوح وتشكي بأهاتك
ومين غيرنا يشيل همّك=ويسمه نبض كلماتك[/poem]
خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> _لأ يا عندليب إلا الندم
> أوعاك فى يوم تقول ياريت
> دى ياريت على رأى المثل ماتفتحش بيت
> خلى الفرح يدق باب بيتك
> إفتح له بابك 
> خليه رفيق دربك ماتخليهوش ضيفك_


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حلو كلامك... زين موزون =ونصيحتك مظبوطة وواضحة
بس ساعات الأحوال بتكون =من غير حزن... ماهياش سامحة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="traditional arabic,6,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="" border="inset,6,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء من عندليب عازم =على كلمة أسى نالها 
> مايسكت ع اللى مش فاهم =يقولها وينسى أجملها [/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
على الله العزم دا يفلح=ونغلب شدة الأحزان
ولحظة تمر ما تجرح =واشوف الدنيا... بالألوان.[/poem]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> على الله العزم دا يفلح=ونغلب شدة الأحزان
> ولحظة تمر ما تجرح =واشوف الدنيا... بالألوان.[/poem]


هتشوفها يا عندليب يا كبير....أصل دوام الحال من المحال

مهما كان الأمر خطير ........ربنا هيصلح الأحوال

----------


## نشــــوى

أنا جاية أصبح على حضرتك يا أستاذ أيمن 
وأشكرك على العندليبيات اللي كنت بتعتها حتى في فترة غيابي
يعلم الله مقدار ما أكنه لحضرتك من إحترام وود 
ربنا مايحرمنا من وجودك ..أب عزيز وغالي على كتير من أبناء مصر
 :f:   :f:

----------


## the_chemist

> أنا جاية أصبح على حضرتك يا أستاذ أيمن 
> وأشكرك على العندليبيات اللي كنت بتعتها حتى في فترة غيابي
> يعلم الله مقدار ما أكنه لحضرتك من إحترام وود 
> ربنا مايحرمنا من وجودك ..أب عزيز وغالي على كتير من أبناء مصر


يااااااااااااااه يا نشوى

حمدا لله علي سلامة العودة

ايه الغيبة الطويلة دى كلها

حمدا لله علي سلامة العودة ونورتى المكان كله

----------


## نشــــوى

> يااااااااااااااه يا نشوى
> 
> حمدا لله علي سلامة العودة
> 
> ايه الغيبة الطويلة دى كلها
> 
> حمدا لله علي سلامة العودة ونورتى المكان كله


شكرا يا أستاذ فريد  ::$:  الله يسلمك 
المكان منور بيكم كلكم ..ربنا يكرمك يارب
 :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح عندليب بردان ... حد يقفل الشبابيك

الصحه راحت وبقيت تعبان ... ولابس طاقيه من المماليك *

----------


## hanoaa

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> حلو كلامك... زين موزون =ونصيحتك مظبوطة وواضحة
> بس ساعات الأحوال بتكون =من غير حزن... ماهياش سامحة.[/poem]


_أيوه أنا عارفه

الحزن أحيانا بيكون لازمة

بيعشش جوانا من غير لازمة

بس تعالى نحاول نهرب منه

جرب كده خطى عليه

خلى الفرح يدخل قلبك

سيبك من الهم و عديه_

----------


## بنت شهريار

_
مساء الخيرات والهنا والسعادة على الجميع
وارق التحايا لعندليبنا الغالى
مساء الورد
_

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حبيت اصبح عليكم جميعا 

واقول لا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله 

وسلام خاص لــ د/ يسرى أخى الحبيب ايمن*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هتشوفها يا عندليب يا كبير....أصل دوام الحال من المحال
> مهما كان الأمر خطير ........ربنا هيصلح الأحوال


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ربك قادر... أيوه صحيح =بس مشيئته فوق الكل
وآدي احنا رضينا التجريح =واستنينا ظهور الحل.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أنا جاية أصبح على حضرتك يا أستاذ أيمن 
> وأشكرك على العندليبيات اللي كنت بتعتها حتى في فترة غيابي
> يعلم الله مقدار ما أكنه لحضرتك من إحترام وود 
> ربنا مايحرمنا من وجودك ..أب عزيز وغالي على كتير من أبناء مصر


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما اقدرشي أتأخر عنك =دا انتي يا بنتي النور في بناتي

مهما تغيبي ف بالنا اكمنك =عقل وذوق وكمال ستاتي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يااااااااااااااه يا نشوى
> حمدا لله علي سلامة العودة
> ايه الغيبة الطويلة دى كلها
> حمدا لله علي سلامة العودة ونورتى المكان كله


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الفرحة اتضاعفت بوجودك =يا اللي وجودك أصل الود

تهدينا الأشواق بورودك =شوقنا كمان... يهديك الورد.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> شكرا يا أستاذ فريد  الله يسلمك 
> المكان منور بيكم كلكم ..ربنا يكرمك يارب


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أجمل شيء الود الصافي =يحميكم ربي ويحميه

زي نهار مشمس متعافي =زي الطفل ف ضحك عينيه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح عندليب بردان ... حد يقفل الشبابيك
> الصحه راحت وبقيت تعبان ... ولابس طاقيه من المماليك *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح من لخبطات الجو =بيسخن سطر... يسقع يوم
ولما يقول خلاص احلو =يلاقي النطرة فوقها غيوم.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> _أيوه أنا عارفه
> الحزن أحيانا بيكون لازمة
> بيعشش جوانا من غير لازمة
> بس تعالى نحاول نهرب منه
> جرب كده خطى عليه
> خلى الفرح يدخل قلبك
> سيبك من الهم و عديه_


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لسه حاجرب؟ ياما حاولنا =دا انا قربت من الستين
سيبك بقى من أحزان جيلنا =عيشي يا بنتي مع العايشين.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> _
> مساء الخيرات والهنا والسعادة على الجميع
> وارق التحايا لعندليبنا الغالى
> مساء الورد
> _


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بنت السلطان جاية تسلم=لكن داخلة بإيدها الفاضية

ولا راتب ولا خصم يا فندم؟ = إياكشي علينا مش راضية؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> حبيت اصبح عليكم جميعا 
> واقول لا تنسوا ذكر الله 
> لا اله الا الله 
> محمد رسول الله 
> وسلام خاص لــ د/ يسرى أخى الحبيب ايمن*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سلام الله على موعد =ما بين إخوة وبين إخوات
بصافي الود يتجدد =بكلمات حلوة ليك بالذات.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب بيلـف =على لمسه  هوى...مشتاق 
يشيل... ويقول لهمه يخف =ويستبدل لقـا... بفـراق. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب  نـادم =على لحظـة ألـم  قالهـا 
ما كان يسكت ومش  لازم =يزيد ع الناس في أحمالها. [/poem]

----------


## نشــــوى

صباح الفل يا أستاذ أيمن .. 
بجد بجد بجد ربنا مايحرمنا من وجودك في وسطنا  :2: 
والله اتبسطت لما دخلت الموضوع النهاردة 
خالص تقديري وإحترامي والدي الكريم 
 :f:   :f:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الفل يا أستاذ أيمن .. 
> بجد بجد بجد ربنا مايحرمنا من وجودك في وسطنا 
> والله اتبسطت لما دخلت الموضوع النهاردة 
> خالص تقديري وإحترامي والدي الكريم


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الانبساط واجب علينا =دخلتك وسطينا وردة

فرحة بتزين عينينا =نسمة بتزيد المودّة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب يـا  احبـاب =دا مهمـا يبتـعـد  بيـحـن 
ويرجـع يطـرق الأبــواب =في حضن الصحبة نفسه يكنّ. 
 [/poem]

----------


## الشيمـــاء

عندليب قام يطل علي بلاده .. خايف يصحي من نومه ميلاقيهاش ..
يا تري يا بلدي حتفضلي هنا ويايا .. و لا حتسيبيني لواحدي هناك اعيش ..

ارق التحايا لعندليب المنتدي استاذ ايمن رشدي ..
خالص ودي ..

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح عندليب على والدى ... وع الصحبه وع الاخوات

ماتغبش عنا ولا لحظه .... دى وحشه فبعدك العندليبيات*

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب يا احباب =دا مهما يبتعد بيحن
> ويرجع يطرق الأبواب =في حضن الصحبة نفسه يكنّ.[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/33.gif" border="ridge,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
والله ولا لك عليّ يمين = نفسي أترمي في حضنك

يا عمنا الطيب الحنون = وعلي البعد قلبي بيضمك[/poem]

----------


## asmaaaae

صباح العندليب مهموم                  
 ومفيش عنده امل مضمون
صباح فيه خوف مهوش معروف      
  صباح عيون مليانه دموع

----------


## hanoaa

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبـاح العندليـب بيلـف =على لمسه  هوى...مشتاق 
> يشيل... ويقول لهمه يخف =ويستبدل لقـا... بفـراق. [/poem]





> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبـاح العندليـب  نـادم =على لحظـة ألـم  قالهـا 
> ما كان يسكت ومش  لازم =يزيد ع الناس في أحمالها. [/poem]





> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب يـا  احبـاب =دا مهمـا يبتـعـد  بيـحـن 
> ويرجـع يطـرق الأبــواب =في حضن الصحبة نفسه يكنّ. 
>  [/poem]


_صباحك يا عندليب نادى

صباح ورد و فل بيهادى

صباح من غير ندم و لا ألم 

صباح حب فى عيد الحب

بيقول يالا صباحنا بإذن الله نادى_

----------


## asmaaaae

صباح العنليب فرحان ****  ومتفائل بيومه كمان
صباح فيه ورد للسهران  ****وفيه فل وربيع وحنان
صباح فيه ضحك مفيش احزان  ***  لكل المنتدى الفرحان

----------


## اسكندرانى

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الفل  يا عندليب صباح ياسمين وريحان 

قاعد لوحدى افكر واعض فى صوابعى ندمان 

حييجى امتى الصيف واشوف تانى الخلان 

اشرف وحسن وحسام وزيزو والعندليب كمان [/poem]



صديقى العزيز
ايمن رشدى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

يارب تكون بخير انت وكل الاسرة الكريمة

----------


## asmaaaae

صباح العندليب حيران  وزهقان من الدنيا اللى مش بتنام
نيجى نفرح نلاقى هموم تيجى وتبان 
صباح خايف ومن بكره ليطلع بكره معانا جبان


استاذنا ايمن يار يكون مانع تواجدك خير 
ومنتظرين عندليبياتك اللى اتعودنا عليها

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
فينك يا عندليب غايب؟؟...ليك كام يوم لا بنشوفك ولا بتطل
عموماً يا غالي جيتلك أنا...و ايدي فيها وردتين و عنقود فل



أ.أيمن فين الصباح بتاعي 
و فين حضرتك أساساً 


*

----------


## asmaaaae

ياستاذنا صباحك اتعودنا عليه
ومن غيرك بيبقى اليوم طويل وغريب
وبكلماتك كده بنهيص مع الهايصين
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انت فين يا عندليب المنتدى 

يارب تكون بخير وسعادة وصباح الخير يا حبيب قلبى 

وحشتنا العندليبيات 

جزاك الله خيرا 

واسألك الدعاء 

ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## نشــــوى

صباح الخير يا عندليبنا الجميل .. فينك يا أستاذ أيمن ؟؟   ::(:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*عازف لحن فيه أسرار ... يدارى قناع وراء وهمه

يدس السم فى الاوتار ... وفاكر إنى مش فهمه*

----------


## nariman

*عندليبنا الغالى رحت فين ..وفين صباحك اللى إتعودنا عليه*
 :f2:

----------


## asmaaaae

صباح العندليب مبسوط    ومالك دنيته بحالها
صباح فيه امل وسرور    وفرحان انه راضى عنها

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح العندليب رايق....من حتة بنت زي الفل

عليها حركات في دقايق......تخلي البسمة عند الكل
شكرا انت موجودة في حياتي........

----------


## اسكندرانى

*العندليب اتخطف يا رجااااااااااااااااااااااله*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> صباح العندليب رايق....من حتة بنت زي الفل
> 
> عليها حركات في دقايق......تخلي البسمة عند الكل
> شكرا انت موجودة في حياتي........


*مساء عندليب والفرحه .. بتجيلى من أرق كلام

يا إيمى هدى على قلبى .. لتخلى عقلى جنان فى جنان*

----------


## hanoaa

_يا عندليب فينك روحت

و فين كلامك إللى يمس القلب

مستنين صوتك ينبض بالحب 

أوعاك تنسى معادك معانا

ده كلامك طالع م القلب و بيوصل للقلب_

----------


## asmaaaae

مساء العندليب  يسأل 
راحت  فين تغاريدك
دا انت لو فى يوم تبعد
هنيجى وراك نناديلك
ونقولك يااستاذنا
متبعدشى  محتاجينك
ويارب يشقشق لنا بكره
وانت موجود هنا فى بيتك 


يارب تيجى ياعندليب 
ويكون المانع خير

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكم عندليب العيدْ=سلخْ أشواقه عالمدبحْ
رجع يكتب بدم جديدْ = و حالفْ إنّه ما يروّحْ
يا شيخ أيمن .. شموع بتقيدْ= تنوّر في الضلام مطرحْ
حنرجعْ تاني... مِدّْ الإيد=ولو ما رجعتْ... ها ننوّحْ[/poem]

----------


## سوما

أوسيمى .. حمدلله على السلامة ........ :f: 
وأن شاء الله يكون بخير أ. أيمن رشدى....... :f: 
عيد سعيد......... :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحكم عندليب العيدْ=سلخْ أشواقه عالمدبحْ
> رجع يكتب بدم جديدْ = و حالفْ إنّه ما يروّحْ
> يا شيخ أيمن .. شموع بتقيدْ= تنوّر في الضلام مطرحْ
> حنرجعْ تاني... مِدّْ الإيد=ولو ما رجعتْ... ها ننوّحْ[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساكم عندليب عنده=مشاغل شاغلة أوقاته
وقاللي لما كلمته=أبّلغ للجميع أشواقه
أكيد ح يفّضي يوم وقته=ويجي يعيّد ..على رفاقه[/poem]



خالص وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

_مساء العيد على عيونكم

بيفرح قلبى بلقاكم

و يوم العيد يناديكم

يا أحبابى يا أصحابى

العيد مايكون عيد من غيركم_

----------


## أحلى كلمة

[poem font="simplified arabic,5,purple,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كل عام وأنتم بخير = وعيد سعيد يا عندليب

تعالى اللحق الفتة معانا = بسرعة وبلاش تغيب[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساكم عندليب عنده=مشاغل شاغلة أوقاته
> وقاللي لما كلمته=أبّلغ للجميع أشواقه
> أكيد ح يفّضي يوم وقته=ويجي يعيّد ..على رفاقه[/poem]
> 
> 
> 
> خالص وأرق تحياتي،،،


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب ..شاعر = رومنسي و جاي ... بالأخبار
عنادل .. شدوها ساحر =و شوقها.. يغنّي بالأشعار[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب .. فايت = على الخلاّن يناجيهم
لا عمر الود كان بايت=دا متجدد.. و ماليهم[/poem]

----------


## nariman

*أستاذ أوسيمي ..حمدلله عالسلامة ..نورت مكانك* 
*كل سنة وانتم طيبين*

----------


## asmaaaae

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحكم عندليب العيدْ=سلخْ أشواقه عالمدبحْ
> رجع يكتب بدم جديدْ = و حالفْ إنّه ما يروّحْ
> يا شيخ أيمن .. شموع بتقيدْ= تنوّر في الضلام مطرحْ
> حنرجعْ تاني... مِدّْ الإيد=ولو ما رجعتْ... ها ننوّحْ[/poem]


*
مساء الخير على عندليب اوسيم
اللى مخلى عيدنا جميل
فينك يااوسيمى يااصيل
طلتك دى فيها كتير
فيها فرحه وامل وخير
وزغروطه لحبايبنا
علشان عيدنا هيبقى سعيد
معاك دايما جديد فى جديد
ونقول لاعضائنا عيد سعيد
على عيونكم فى اجمل عيد


كل سنه وانت طيب ياعمو محمد
والعيد الجاى تكون فى مصر 
وكل سنه والمنتدى كله طيب
واستاذنا ايمن طيب*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكم ..عندليب  .. محتار=ما بين البرّ .. و الميّه
بشوق ف القلب ولّع نار=و عين .. بالدمع.. مطفيّة
و روح مشتاقة.. ليل و نهار=لدار ..بالودّ ..مبنيّة[/poem]

----------


## نشــــوى

حمد الله على السلام أستاذ أوسيمي .. نورتنا  :f: 

وأتمنى أن انا اطمئن قريبا على والدي الكريم .. أستاذ أيمن رشدي
حقيقي أفتقد عندليبياته .. وصباحه الجميل علينا  :f:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
و يوم ورا يوم بنستنى = يشرّف صاحب الموضوع
فرشنا الأرض بالحنّة = و زدناها .. و قيدنا شموع
يا سيدي تعالى.. و اتمنّى=ولا تسيبنا .. بفؤاد موجوع
نسينا الضحكة و الرنّة=نسينا المرئي .. و المسموع[/poem]

----------


## لمسه

صباح العندليب  بيصبح 

صباح يطل على عيونك .. :;): .. ويرمى تحيه

يفرد نسيمه على الساحل . :;): ...ويملا الدنيا

يحضن غناويك . :;): . يْلف الدنيا

يشفى النفوس الأمَّاره . :;): ..تْبات مرضيَّه :;): 

صباحك سكر ياعندلبنا :hey: 

ننتظرك بكل شوق واحترام :4: 

فائق الاحترام والتقدير :Bye2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> و يوم ورا يوم بنستنى = يشرّف صاحب الموضوع
> فرشنا الأرض بالحنّة = و زدناها .. و قيدنا شموع
> يا سيدي تعالى.. و اتمنّى=ولا تسيبنا .. بفؤاد موجوع
> نسينا الضحكة و الرنّة=نسينا المرئي .. و المسموع[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
"تبيع قلبك... تبيع ودك"=تقول "مغرور" تقول "سواح"
دا إنت الراسي في بُعدك=تلاهي الشغل... كيف ارتاح؟
بدال ما تشوطني في شعرك= ما "بالأحضان" تواسي جراح
أخويا... وليّ مين بعدك؟=نهارك فلّ... أحلى صباح.[/poem]

(صباح من الصبح مش المغنية)

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب  بيصبح 
> صباح يطل على عيونك .... ويرمى تحيه
> يفرد نسيمه على الساحل ....ويملا الدنيا
> يحضن غناويك .. يْلف الدنيا
> يشفى النفوس الأمَّاره ...تْبات مرضيَّه
> صباحك سكر ياعندلبنا
> ننتظرك بكل شوق واحترام
> فائق الاحترام والتقدير


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نهارك طِيبة يا "لمسة"=نهارك بالوداد مكنون...

ورِقّة تزيّن الهمسة=وتسبيحة نجوم الكون...

يا زهرة بالنقاء ماسّة=قلوب المعنى والمضمون...

لا يوم حابعد ولا حانسى=وحاحفظ ودّكوا... وأصون.[/poem]
(خللي الأوسيمي يروح لحليم بتاعه)

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح عندليب .. إشتقنا لأجمال صباح في الدنيا

ياكبير متتأخرش تاني .. ده صباحك بيسعدنا في ثانيا*

----------


## لمسه

> *صباح عندليب .. إشتقنا لأجمال صباح في الدنيا
> 
> ياكبير متتأخرش تاني .. ده صباحك بيسعدنا في ثانيا*



ياصبااااااااااااااااااح الاون لاين :good: 

صباحك نور مشع وسحر

صباحك عشق وحب وشعر

صباحك شهد مصفا وعطر


بصبح عليكى بحبك ::h::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ياصبااااااااااااااااااح الاون لاين
> 
> صباحك نور مشع وسحر
> 
> صباحك عشق وحب وشعر
> 
> صباحك شهد مصفا وعطر
> 
> 
> بصبح عليكى بحبك


*صباح مليان ورود

على أجمل بنت في الوجود

صباح وحب وأجمل تحيه

على أجمل وأرق إسكندرانيه*

----------


## لمسه

:f2: 
 :f2: هايدى :y:  :f2: 
 :f2: 



صباحك .. عندليـب زقـزق  يقولك ايـه يـا سِيـت الكـل 
يا حلو  الصبـح دا شقشـق  و جاي يقول صباحـك فُـل 


 :Kiss2:  :Kiss2:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> "تبيع قلبك... تبيع ودك"=تقول "مغرور" تقول "سواح"
> دا إنت الراسي في بُعدك=تلاهي الشغل... كيف ارتاح؟
> بدال ما تشوطني في شعرك= ما "بالأحضان" تواسي جراح
> أخويا... وليّ مين بعدك؟=نهارك فلّ... أحلى صباح.[/poem]
> 
> (صباح من الصبح مش المغنية)


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أبيعك كِيف و إنت بعيد=و بينّا بحور كتير وبلاد
أبيعك لو تكون ف الإيد=لكين إنت سكنتْ فؤاد[/poem]

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*صباحكم عندليب  أحبتي 
يعبر الكون متسللا
بالعطور محمّلا
بالورود مكللا
بالعقيق مثقلا
سارقا
هاربا
متغلغلا
بين خصلات الأصيل
*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكم عندليب.. واقف=على الأبواب.. بشوق فضّاح
ولولا الصّبر .. بات تالف=ولا كان في المدى.. صدّاح[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكم عندليب .. وارد=على نهر الوداد ..عطشان
بحبات الندى.. البارد=هيغزل شوقه للخلاّن[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب .. مليان ورد وفل وياسمين

على أجمل صحبه ده للعندليبيات مشتقين*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكم عندليب... صبّح = على الغايب.. بشوق و حنين
و كلمة ودّ... بتوضّح = مقامُه .. بين أُذين .. و بُطين[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,5,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الفل والياسمين=يا أهل الدار يا أحبابي
بدّور ع اللي غايب.. فين = ماهوش موجود بين اصحابي[/poem]

خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="tahoma,5,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح الفل والياسمين=يا أهل الدار يا أحبابي
> بدّور ع اللي غايب.. فين = ماهوش موجود بين اصحابي[/poem]
> 
> خالص تحياتي،،،


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب .. دوّر = معاك ع الغايب الغالي
وهوّ شايفني .. متحير = ولا ريّح .. ف يوم بالي [/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> لا يا شيخ !!! يعني  تسطّحني بأربعين كوبليه و تقول لي أستاذي...
> 
> يا عم أنا  مش قدك  ..... ربنا يستر 
> 
> و فكرة العندليبيات  التي بدأها أستاذي أيمن رشدي بعذب بيانه  و بديع نظمه .. بدأت  منذ نحو (عدد الكوبليهات  تقريبا) أيام .. و ما كان لها أن ترى النور لولا فكرته الرائعة و قريحته  المتفجرة بالإبداع.
> 
> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحك .. عندليـب زقـزق=يقولك ايـه يـا سِيـد الكـل
> يا عـم الصبـح دا  شقشـق=و جاي يقول صباحـك  فُـل
> ...





> هايدى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> صباحك .. عندليـب زقـزق  يقولك ايـه يـا سِيـت الكـل 
> يا حلو  الصبـح دا شقشـق  و جاي يقول صباحـك فُـل


الأخت الكريمة لمسه

أشكرك لاقتباس عندليبية قديمة من أوائل العندليبيات و إحيائها مع التعديل،

 و لكن أمانة الكلمة تقتضي ذكر المصدر ، أليس كذلك؟

تحياتي

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب دمعة =بتحكي الشوق... وتتبخر
ف دنيا زحام... ماهيش سامعة= ولا داريانة بالمصدر
لقيت الدنيا نار والعة =وحال الناس بقى يحيّر
قلوب صافية تقيد شمعة =لكين في قيودها تتعثر
وناس جوا المرار ضايعة =تهادي الود... متحجّر
فبسمة شفتي مايعة =وحرقة وحدتي أكبر.[/poem]

----------


## لمسه

*
صباح الفل استاذ ايمن حمدالله على السلامه 

منور والله*





> الأخت الكريمة لمسه
> 
> أشكرك لاقتباس عندليبية قديمة من أوائل العندليبيات و إحيائها مع التعديل،
> 
>  و لكن أمانة الكلمة تقتضي ذكر المصدر ، أليس كذلك؟
> 
> تحياتي



آسفه استاذى الجليل 

لك كل الحق 

بس انا فرحت بهايدى لما كانت اون فجبتها من جوجل 

وانا اجهل انها لحضرتك 

ارجو ان تقبل اسفى

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب دمعة =بتحكي الشوق... وتتبخر
> ف دنيا زحام... ماهيش سامعة= ولا داريانة بالمصدر
> لقيت الدنيا نار والعة =وحال الناس بقى يحيّر
> قلوب صافية تقيد شمعة =لكين في قيودها تتعثر
> وناس جوا المرار ضايعة =تهادي الود... متحجّر
> فبسمة شفتي مايعة =وكتم الآه... ألم أكبر.[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب.. شافعة=لبعده .. دموع بتتحدر
عيون مطفيّة.. مش لامعة=كواها الشوق..ما بتنوّر
لضحكة..كات هنا طالعة=و نزلت دوغري.. تتدحدر
و بسمة بالوداد شايعة=لا كان مدهون.. و لا مزوّر
بحور الآآآه .. ولو واسعة=يكون بحر الأمل.. أكبر[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب .. ممنوع = على جناحه.. يرفرف  شوق
و شوقه.. بالوداد مشفوع =و دمع يسيب ف خده.. حروق
سايبني .. في المعاد ..ملطوع=وعقلي يقول لي: فتّح..فوق
[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح عندليب .. بيحاول يكون متفائل بخفة دم

الدنيا حالفه ما تتغير وتعبنا من الحزن والهم

دي الدنيا فانيه ماتستاهل على إيه مكبرها بس ياعم

*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب دمعة =بتحكي الشوق... وتتبخر
> ف دنيا زحام... ماهيش سامعة= ولا داريانة بالمصدر
> لقيت الدنيا نار والعة =وحال الناس بقى يحيّر
> قلوب صافية تقيد شمعة =لكين في قيودها تتعثر
> وناس جوا المرار ضايعة =تهادي الود... متحجّر
> فبسمة شفتي مايعة =وحرقة وحدتي أكبر.[/poem]



[poem font="Tahoma,5,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بعوده كبيرنا ياغالي =طال بعادك عنّا ليه
وصّل حروفك بصوت عالي=من غير كلامنا راح نسوى ايه[/poem]

خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [poem font="tahoma,5,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> بعوده كبيرنا ياغالي =طال بعادك عنّا ليه
> وصّل حروفك بصوت عالي=من غير كلامنا راح نسوى ايه[/poem]
> 
> خالص تحياتي،،،


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب .. كبّر=دماغه و قال نسِي ودّه
ما عاد ينفع لنا نصوّر=بيوت الشعر و نردّه
ده لو ما رجعشي هنطوّر=جهودنا.. نطير لُه.. و نشدّه[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكم عندليب.. صبّح=بكلمة نقد في ( العامّي)
وقام م الصبح يستوضح= وقال ايمتى يجي (عمّي)[/poem]

(العامي): قاعة الشعر العامي
( عمّي) : أستاذي طبعا أيمن باشا رشدي

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب إذا استفاقتْ = بليلته ابتسامات البدورِ
فقلّب ليله حلُماً.. و تاقتْ=بمهجته انطلاقات الشعورِ[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكم عندليب طيّب=ولكن في الفؤاد ...جرحه
ده من قلبي .. هنا قريّب=و مهما يزيد.. أنا مسامحه[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكم عندليب.. ناصع=بياض الفلّ في لونه
ده نازل م السما .. و طالع=يناجي الورد ف غصونه[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب نوّر =في نص الليل شموع قلبه
وطال الليل عليه.. سطّر=دفاترْ شوقه .. من غُلبه [/poem]

----------


## nariman

> *صباح العندليب نوّر =في نص الليل شموع قلبه*
> *وطال الليل عليه.. سطّر=دفاترْ شوقه .. من غُلبه*




*في وقتها تمام ..*

*تسلم ايدك يا أستاذنا*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب... وردة = بتحضن صمت صرختها
وعين بين الدموع تنده = يا مين يمسح لي دمعتها؟
مرادي... قلب له مودّة = تزيد لي الدنيا... وحدتها.[/poem]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. أيمن رشدي


نورت العندليبيات والمنتدى يا أ. أيمن باشعارك الجميلة 

صباحك سكر يا عندليب




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## nariman

> صباح العندليب... وردة = بتحضن صمت صرختها
> وعين بين الدموع تنده = يا مين يمسح لي دمعتها؟
> مرادي... قلب له مودّة = تزيد لي الدنيا... وحدتها.


*صباح الحقيقة فعلاً* 

*وحشتنا يا عندليب*
 :f2:

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="chocolate" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/30.gif" border="double,5,darkred" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساك يا عندليب فاكر = قوام الكلمة ومقامها
 قوام القد عسل باكر =وتقديرللى قايلها [/poem]

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب... وردة = بتحضن صمت صرختها
> وعين بين الدموع تنده = يا مين يمسح لي دمعتها؟
> مرادي... قلب له مودّة = تزيد لي الدنيا... وحدتها.[/poem]


[frame="13 80"]وحشتنا زقزقة العصافير كل صباح  يا عندليب 

منتظرين العودة للكلمات الجميله 

وصحبة الموده والخير 

دمت دائما بكل خير  

[/frame]

----------


## the_chemist

عود حميد جدو الغالي

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="limegreen" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/33.gif" border="groove,4,red" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
من إمتى ولإمتى ح تتقل =ومننا ح تشوف غلاوتك 
حروف كلام بيصرخ اعقل=من صورتك شايفين حلاوتك[/poem]

----------


## a_leader

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="white" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=1 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الورد و العنبر= صباح م العسل سكّر

بيهدى الوردة للسكر= و نفسه لو يقول اكتر[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> أبيعك كِيف و إنت بعيد=و بينّا بحور كتير وبلاد
> أبيعك لو تكون ف الإيد=لكين إنت سكنتْ فؤاد[/poem]





> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحكم عندليب.. واقف=على الأبواب.. بشوق فضّاح
> ولولا الصّبر .. بات تالف=ولا كان في المدى.. صدّاح[/poem]





> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحكم عندليب .. وارد=على نهر الوداد ..عطشان
> بحبات الندى.. البارد=هيغزل شوقه للخلاّن[/poem]





> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحكم عندليب... صبّح = على الغايب.. بشوق و حنين
> و كلمة ودّ... بتوضّح = مقامُه .. بين أُذين .. و بُطين[/poem]





> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحك عندليب .. دوّر = معاك ع الغايب الغالي
> وهوّ شايفني .. متحير = ولا ريّح .. ف يوم بالي [/poem]





> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب.. شافعة=لبعده .. دموع بتتحدر
> عيون مطفيّة.. مش لامعة=كواها الشوق..ما بتنوّر
> لضحكة..كات هنا طالعة=و نزلت دوغري.. تتدحدر
> و بسمة بالوداد شايعة=لا كان مدهون.. و لا مزوّر
> بحور الآآآه .. ولو واسعة=يكون بحر الأمل.. أكبر[/poem]





> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب .. ممنوع = على جناحه.. يرفرف  شوق
> و شوقه.. بالوداد مشفوع =و دمع يسيب ف خده.. حروق
> سايبني .. في المعاد ..ملطوع=وعقلي يقول لي: فتّح..فوق
> [/poem]





> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب .. كبّر=دماغه و قال نسِي ودّه
> ما عاد ينفع لنا نصوّر=بيوت الشعر و نردّه
> ده لو ما رجعشي هنطوّر=جهودنا.. نطير لُه.. و نشدّه[/poem]





> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحكم عندليب.. صبّح=بكلمة نقد في ( العامّي)
> وقام م الصبح يستوضح= وقال ايمتى يجي (عمّي)[/poem]
> 
> (العامي): قاعة الشعر العامي
> ( عمّي) : أستاذي طبعا أيمن باشا رشدي





> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحكم عندليب طيّب=ولكن في الفؤاد ...جرحه
> ده من قلبي .. هنا قريّب=و مهما يزيد.. أنا مسامحه[/poem]





> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحكم عندليب.. ناصع=بياض الفلّ في لونه
> ده نازل م السما .. و طالع=يناجي الورد ف غصونه[/poem]





> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب نوّر =في نص الليل شموع قلبه
> وطال الليل عليه.. سطّر=دفاترْ شوقه .. من غُلبه [/poem]


بادئا ذي بدء... أعتذر -ليس لغيابي- بل لعودتي قبل أن أستأذن أخي وأستاذي الأوسيمي الأصيل..
[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب يسمح =لطيف حلمه... فييجي يزور
يلاقي الحلم بات يجرح =نصال ويّا الأمل بتدور
كأن فراشة جت تفرح =في ضوء شمعة... حرقها النور.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح مليان ورود
> 
> على أجمل بنت في الوجود
> 
> صباح وحب وأجمل تحيه
> 
> على أجمل وأرق إسكندرانيه*





> هايدى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> صباحك .. عندليـب زقـزق  يقولك ايـه يـا سِيـت الكـل 
> يا حلو  الصبـح دا شقشـق  و جاي يقول صباحـك فُـل





> *صباحكم عندليب  أحبتي 
> يعبر الكون متسللا
> بالعطور محمّلا
> بالورود مكللا
> بالعقيق مثقلا
> سارقا
> هاربا
> متغلغلا
> بين خصلات الأصيل
> *





> *مساء عندليب .. مليان ورد وفل وياسمين
> 
> على أجمل صحبه ده للعندليبيات مشتقين*





> [poem font="tahoma,5,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح الفل والياسمين=يا أهل الدار يا أحبابي
> بدّور ع اللي غايب.. فين = ماهوش موجود بين اصحابي[/poem]
> 
> خالص تحياتي،،،





> *صباح عندليب .. بيحاول يكون متفائل بخفة دم
> 
> الدنيا حالفه ما تتغير وتعبنا من الحزن والهم
> 
> دي الدنيا فانيه ماتستاهل على إيه مكبرها بس ياعم
> 
> *





> [poem font="tahoma,5,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> بعوده كبيرنا ياغالي =طال بعادك عنّا ليه
> وصّل حروفك بصوت عالي=من غير كلامنا راح نسوى ايه[/poem]
> 
> خالص تحياتي،،،





> *في وقتها تمام ..*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا أستاذنا*





> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. أيمن رشدي
> 
> 
> نورت العندليبيات والمنتدى يا أ. أيمن باشعارك الجميلة 
> 
> ...





> *صباح الحقيقة فعلاً* 
> 
> *وحشتنا يا عندليب*





> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="chocolate" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/30.gif" border="double,5,darkred" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساك يا عندليب فاكر = قوام الكلمة ومقامها
>  قوام القد عسل باكر =وتقديرللى قايلها [/poem]





> [frame="13 80"]وحشتنا زقزقة العصافير كل صباح  يا عندليب 
> 
> منتظرين العودة للكلمات الجميله 
> 
> وصحبة الموده والخير 
> 
> دمت دائما بكل خير  
> 
> [/frame]





> عود حميد جدو الغالي





> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="limegreen" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/33.gif" border="groove,4,red" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> من إمتى ولإمتى ح تتقل =ومننا ح تشوف غلاوتك 
> حروف كلام بيصرخ اعقل=من صورتك شايفين حلاوتك[/poem]





> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="white" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=1 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح الورد و العنبر= صباح م العسل سكّر
> 
> بيهدى الوردة للسكر= و نفسه لو يقول اكتر[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكم أجمل الأوقات =ويسعدكوا... ويهنّنيكوا
ويرحم روحكوا م الأنّات = ويفرش ورد حواليكوا
ينور ليلكوا بالومضات = ويملا الفرحة في عينيكوا
وتنسوني أنا بالذات = ماهوش حالي دا بإيديكوا
وادعوا لي أعيش في سكات = أكيد آهاتي تشقيكوا
انا عصفوري غنّى... ومات = لكين ساب الأمل ليكوا...[/poem]

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/26.gif" border="double,4,red" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وليه الدمعة فى الكلمات = فراق يحرق أمل كداب
صباحك نور لكلوبات =يضوى ويبرق حرف كتاب[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/26.gif" border="double,4,red" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> وليه الدمعة فى الكلمات = فراق يحرق أمل كداب
> صباحك نور لكلوبات =يضوى ويبرق حرف كتاب[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا "ابو عبده" اقرا المكتوب = وافهمني... وركّز ويَايا
لما الدنيا ملانه قلوب =  فين هي اللي تعيشها معايا؟
ولاّ خلاص ونصيبي يادوب = اضحك على نفسي... في مرايه؟[/poem]

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*





أخى الحبيب ايمن 

حمد لله على السلامة وسعيد بعودتك الطيبة الينا 

ويارب يكون غيابك عنا خير باذن الله تعالى

وربنا ما يحرمنا من الطيبين أمثالك

وربنا ينفعنا بما علمنا 



جزاكم الله خيرا 

سلامٌ إذا حان وقت مماتي ... وغطى التراب الطهورُ رُفاتي
وصرتُ بظلمة قبري وحيداً ... ولا من شفيعٍ سوى حسناتي 
فلا تذكروني بسوءٍ فيكفي ... الذي قد جنيتُ طوال حياتي
دعوني أنم في ضريحي سعيداً ... وعذراً على كل ماضٍ وآتِ

ولا تنس ذكر الله

*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أخى الحبيب ايمن 
> حمد لله على السلامة وسعيد بعودتك الطيبة الينا 
> ويارب يكون غيابك عنا خير باذن الله تعالى
> وربنا ما يحرمنا من الطيبين أمثالك
> ...


السلام عليكم

إيه حكاية الطيبين أمثالك دي؟.... أهه إنت...

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا "أشرف" قول ما تسكتشي = كلامك فوق عيني وراسي
أكمل؟ ولاّ اروح  أمشي = ماحدش يلزمه كاسي...[/poem]

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/30.gif" border="double,4,red" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
معلشى انا ماقصدشى = أحياناً الكلمة خداع
مقصودك لى ماوصلشى=والفهم لعقلى فى وداع
(هى) فى السكة ماتسرعشى =حظك ح يجيلك (إجماع)[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/30.gif" border="double,4,red" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> معلشى انا ماقصدشى = أحياناً الكلمة خداع
> مقصودك لى ماوصلشى=والفهم لعقلى فى وداع
> (هى) فى السكة ماتسرعشى =حظك ح يجيلك (إجماع)[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
والنبي ضحكتني يا "ابو عبده" = تعليقك خفّة وشربات
اللي يعاتبك.. راح اقول قصده = إن المُرّ... دا غزل بنات
سكه إيه؟ دا القلب ف وجده = والنار لحداشر سنوات
حتى الحزن اتعلّ ف كبدُه = حتى الصبر... بحرقته مات.[/poem]

----------


## reda laby

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> والنبي ضحكتني يا "ابو عبده" = تعليقك خفّة وشربات
> اللي يعاتبك.. راح اقول قصده = إن المُرّ... دا غزل بنات
> سكه إيه؟ دا القلب ف وجده = والنار لحداشر سنوات
> حتى الحزن اتعلّ ف كبدُه = حتى الصبر... بحرقته مات.[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="deeppink" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/38.gif" border="double,5,indigo" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سكة إيه والحزن ده ليه =خلى حداشر فى المسافات 
شوف سنوات العمر يا بيه=ثانية ولحظة فى الكيلوات 
حكم الرب إحنا بنقضيه=ودى حكمته ونصيب بالذات [/poem]

----------


## أم أحمد

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب... وردة = بتحضن صمت صرختها
> وعين بين الدموع تنده = يا مين يمسح لي دمعتها؟
> مرادي... قلب له مودّة = تزيد لي الدنيا... وحدتها.[/poem]


*
حمد الله علي السلامة يا عندليب
نورت المنتدي برجوعك الطيب

*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="deeppink" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/38.gif" border="double,5,indigo" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> سكة إيه والحزن ده ليه =خلى حداشر فى المسافات 
> شوف سنوات العمر يا بيه=ثانية ولحظة فى الكيلوات 
> حكم الرب إحنا بنقضيه=ودى حكمته ونصيب بالذات [/poem]



[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حلوة الحكمة ساعات بتريح =للتايه أو للمحتار
لي طلب علشان لو تسمح =نعرف كيف أفهم واختار
حط إيديك من قبل ما تنصح =إيد في المية... وإيد في النار.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> حمد الله علي السلامة يا عندليب
> نورت المنتدي برجوعك الطيب
> 
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كتّر خيرك... ست عظيمة = دي تحية بالدنيا بحالها
بيكي يكون للمطرح قيمة = والفرحة تغنّي بموّالها.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب فكرة = وخوف بين الضلوع سارح
يا خوفي يموت أمل بكرة = وخوفي يزيد... عن امبارح...[/poem]

----------


## nour2005

حمداً لله على سلامتك أستاذ أيمن

أسعدتنا عودتك إلى بيتك 

ونرجو أن لا تغيب عنه من تاني 

تحيتي وتقديري

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> حمداً لله على سلامتك أستاذ أيمن
> أسعدتنا عودتك إلى بيتك 
> ونرجو أن لا تغيب عنه من تاني 
> تحيتي وتقديري


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لما ربي بيراضيني = يبعت النعمة الكتير
وانت اختي و"نور" في عيني =جيتي... جبتي كل خير.[/poem]
أختي الفاضلة "نور"... 

أشكرك لترحيبك الكريم على عودتي إلى"أهلي".

أرجو أن يتسع حلمك لهذا التعديل البسيط... الهام.

----------


## زهــــراء

*
سيدي يا سيدي 
بابا أيمن رجع بحلته الجديدة بعد ما بقى جدوووووووو
من ورايا كده  
كنت قول يا بابا وأنا أكتبلك معلقة إبن عفرتوخ ذات نفسه مكتبش زيها بما انك عارف إمكانياتي الخطيرة
عن جد يعني أحلى مفاجأة أول مافتحت المنتدى وشفت العندليبية
نورت بيتك والغياب بعد كده بحسااااااااب وفواتير طالعااااااا وفواتير..طالعاااا برضه علشان معندناش حاجة بالنازل 
خالص ودي ومحبتي 
..

*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> سيدي يا سيدي 
> بابا أيمن رجع بحلته الجديدة بعد ما بقى جدوووووووو
> من ورايا كده  
> كنت قول يا بابا وأنا أكتبلك معلقة إبن عفرتوخ ذات نفسه مكتبش زيها بما انك عارف إمكانياتي الخطيرة
> عن جد يعني أحلى مفاجأة أول مافتحت المنتدى وشفت العندليبية
> نورت بيتك والغياب بعد كده بحسااااااااب وفواتير طالعااااااا وفواتير..طالعاااا برضه علشان معندناش حاجة بالنازل 
> خالص ودي ومحبتي 
> ..
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شوف يا خويا البنت دية = بتجاملني بـ"عفرتوخ"
"جدو" انا غلبان وهي =داخلة بتهنّي بصاروخ
عايزة تلهف عشرمية =ارحمي ياختي الشيوخ
تعرف ايه آخر القضية؟ =نفسها تبعتني "طوخ"
يعني مش عارفة الماهية = خلت الواحد يدوخ؟[/poem]

*توقيع: بابا سابقا... جدو حاليا... والأقلية المنسحقة بين بناتي في البيت وبناتي هنا في كل الأحوال.*

----------


## loly_h

*أخيرا أستاذنا الجميل أيمن رشدى رِجع لنـــــــا

ورٌجْع لنا احلى  إصطباحة

الف حمد الله على سلامتك أستاذى ويارب عودة بلا إنقطاع

وإصطباحة خير مستمرة  يوميــــــا إن شاء اللــــــــــه ...

*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Tahoma,5,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هس و بس .. سكوت ياناس=ووسّع يابني للاستاذ
رجع من تاني أهو وخلاص=مفيش تاني كلام ينعاز
وهات واحد لمون م الخاص=وكرسي بس .. يكون هزاز[/poem]


يا مراحب بكبير العندليبيات ..
اللي كان شاغله عنا حاجات
فعوّضنا بقى بسرعة ..
ومن جوّة يلاّ..عبّي وهاااااااات  :2: 

أهلآً بالغالي  :1: 

خالص وارق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب فكرة = وخوف بين الضلوع سارح
> يا خوفي يموت أمل بكرة = وخوفي يزيد... عن امبارح...[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="solid,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
آه من جوه الحشا نار تولع = والناس فاكرة أنها بتتدلع

لو كانوا عرفوا الحقيقة = كانوا بكوا لما القلب يتخلع

آه وألف آه صبح ومسا = دى الحقيقة كاس مر بنتجرع

لكن الأمل عمره عايش = في قلوبنا بيجري ويبرطع

وقناديل حياتنا منه تنور = وورد العمر بعطره يضٌَوع [/poem]

آسف لتجرأى علي مقامكم الغالي

فتحملنى يا جدوووووووووو

----------


## pussycat

[poem font="simplified arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="coral" bkimage="" border="double,9,sandybrown" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عندليبنا رجع من تانى = ألف حمد الله ع السلامه

بالشعر والفرح والأغانى = يرجع لنا الإبتسامه[/poem]

ألف حمد الله ع السلامه يا أستاذنا نورتنا من تانى
وإن شاء الله المره دى مفيش إنقطاع تانى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *أخيرا أستاذنا الجميل أيمن رشدى رِجع لنـــــــا
> ورٌجْع لنا احلى  إصطباحة
> الف حمد الله على سلامتك أستاذى ويارب عودة بلا إنقطاع
> وإصطباحة خير مستمرة  يوميــــــا إن شاء اللــــــــــه ...
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
آه يا "لولي" ع السلام =لما يطلع ذوق منور
ربنا يديم الوئام = والمودّة تزيد وتكتر
لو فيه أخت بدون كلام = بعد "لولي"... مش حادوّر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="tahoma,5,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> هس و بس .. سكوت ياناس=ووسّع يابني للاستاذ
> رجع من تاني أهو وخلاص=مفيش تاني كلام ينعاز
> وهات واحد لمون م الخاص=وكرسي بس .. يكون هزاز[/poem]
> يا مراحب بكبير العندليبيات ..
> اللي كان شاغله عنا حاجات
> فعوّضنا بقى بسرعة ..
> ومن جوّة يلاّ..عبّي وهاااااااات 
> أهلآً بالغالي 
> خالص وارق تحياتي،،،


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
خد يا سيدي... شيل وعبّي = دا الكلام مالهوش تمن
تأمر... القلم يلبّي =هو أغلى من "حسن"؟
بس شوف... مجروح في قلبي =واللي راح يطلع شجن
تصبروا؟... ولاّ أخبّي؟ =وابتسم لك في العلن؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="solid,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> آه من جوه الحشا نار تولع = والناس فاكرة أنها بتتدلع
> لو كانوا عرفوا الحقيقة = كانوا بكوا لما القلب يتخلع
> آه وألف آه صبح ومسا = دى الحقيقة كاس مر بنتجرع
> لكن الأمل عمره عايش = في قلوبنا بيجري ويبرطع
> وقناديل حياتنا منه تنور = وورد العمر بعطره يضٌَوع [/poem]
> آسف لتجرأى علي مقامكم الغالي
> فتحملنى يا جدوووووووووو


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بص يا عمّي... حاقول لك سرّ =الأحلام... إسمها... أحلام
يعني قوام تخدع وتغرّ =مالهاش طعم الاّ امّا ننام
لما بنصحى... بتجري تفرّ =وتسيب دنيا دموع وآلام
إنما... نحلم... مش حايضر =بس بإيه؟... غير الأوهام...[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="coral" bkimage="" border="double,9,sandybrown" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> عندليبنا رجع من تانى = ألف حمد الله ع السلامه
> بالشعر والفرح والأغانى = يرجع لنا الإبتسامه[/poem]
> ألف حمد الله ع السلامه يا أستاذنا نورتنا من تانى
> وإن شاء الله المره دى مفيش إنقطاع تانى


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ربنا يسعدكوا دايما = بالفرح والإبتسامة
بس فرْح بابا "أيمن" = قال له: باي... مع السلامة.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> خد يا سيدي... شيل وعبّي = دا الكلام مالهوش تمن
> تأمر... القلم يلبّي =هو أغلى من "حسن"؟
> بس شوف... مجروح في قلبي =واللي راح يطلع شجن
> تصبروا؟... ولاّ أخبّي؟ =وابتسم لك في العلن؟[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هات ياعم كمان كمان=مش ح أقولك عمري لاْ
وحشنا حرفك من زمان=واما شفته القلب دق
قول ولا تخبيش عشان=في الكلام دا أنت الأحق
فرح وإلا حزن كان =المهم .. يطلع بصدق[/poem]

معاك ياباشا للصبح  :1: 

خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## nariman

*واحنا كمان معاكم للصبح* 
 :f2: 
*سعادتي كبيرة يا أستاذ أيمن برجوع حضرتك للموضوع وبتمنى تفاعل الجميع فيه زي زمان*
*فيه عندليبيات هنا مقدرش أنساها ..وعارفة انك لسه حتقول ..وكل مرة آجي هنا ألاقي كلمة تلمسني*
*أشكرك جدااا ويارب دايما منورنا ..مش مهم بحزن أو فرح أو أى مشاعر ..المهم انك تقول*
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> هات ياعم كمان كمان=مش ح أقولك عمري لاْ
> وحشنا حرفك من زمان=واما شفته القلب دق
> قول ولا تخبيش عشان=في الكلام دا أنت الأحق
> فرح وإلا حزن كان =المهم .. يطلع بصدق[/poem]
> معاك ياباشا للصبح 
> خالص تحياتي،،،


إيه "يطلع بصدق" دي؟؟؟؟!!!
[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تقصد ايه؟ ليلتك بليلة =هو انا باسرح بحد؟
ولا بينها يوم وليلة =اتحِوِل واقلب لضد
انما لو عندي حيلة =والملاوعة مالها بُد
كنت يابني ع القليلة =سقت "مرشيدس" بجد.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *واحنا كمان معاكم للصبح* 
> 
> *سعادتي كبيرة يا أستاذ أيمن برجوع حضرتك للموضوع وبتمنى تفاعل الجميع فيه زي زمان*
> *فيه عندليبيات هنا مقدرش أنساها ..وعارفة انك لسه حتقول ..وكل مرة آجي هنا ألاقي كلمة تلمسني*
> *أشكرك جدااا ويارب دايما منورنا ..مش مهم بحزن أو فرح أو أى مشاعر ..المهم انك تقول*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياه على الصدق المصفي =ياه لكلمة... سلسبيل
ويا همسة لذوق تدفي = والوداد بلسم أصيل.[/poem]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> إيه "يطلع بصدق" دي؟؟؟؟!!!
> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> تقصد ايه؟ ليلتك بليلة =هو انا باسرح بحد؟
> ولا بينها يوم وليلة =اتحِوِل واقلب لضد
> انما لو عندي حيلة =والملاوعة مالها بُد
> كنت يابني ع القليلة =سقت "مرشيدس" بجد.[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا ياباشا .. مهوش دا قصدي=صدق حرفك مش جديد
دا انت غالي ياعم عندي=وانت عارف دا أكيد
كله فاهم معنى ردّي=حتى لو من غير ما أوّضح ، والا أعيد[/poem]

والا اية يا جماعة  :2: 

خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="simplified arabic,5,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/23.gif" border="double,6,red" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساك يا عندليب فوّاح =مسك وعنبر فل ريحان
شكوى بسمة هَنا أتراح=يكفى تفاعل فى الوجدان[/poem]

----------


## kethara

أخى الفاضل الشاعر القدير
أيمن رشدى



أهلا بك ومرحبا لعودتك الكريمة

ومرحى بعودة العندليبيات مرة أخرى

وتمنياتى ان تظل تحلق بسماء الإبداع دون إنقطاع




مع تحيتــى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> لا ياباشا .. مهوش دا قصدي=صدق حرفك مش جديد
> دا انت غالي ياعم عندي=وانت عارف دا أكيد
> كله فاهم معنى ردّي=حتى لو من غير ما أوّضح ، والا أعيد[/poem]
> والا اية يا جماعة 
> خالص تحياتي،،،


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا "حسن" دي كات مناغشة =دا انت اخويا وأحلى صاحب
أصل فيه في دماغي ورشة =كل إنتاجها... مقالب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,5,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/23.gif" border="double,6,red" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساك يا عندليب فوّاح =مسك وعنبر فل ريحان
> شكوى بسمة هَنا أتراح=يكفى تفاعل فى الوجدان[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يكفي ازاي والدمع بيحرق؟=يكفي ازاي والنار بركان؟
طب قول لجراحي تتفرق =حبة تخف... وحبة تبان
لكن حكم نصيبي وحاغرق =ابعد لا تروح انت كمان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أخى الفاضل الشاعر القدير
> أيمن رشدى
> 
> أهلا بك ومرحبا لعودتك الكريمة
> ومرحى بعودة العندليبيات مرة أخرى
> وتمنياتى ان تظل تحلق بسماء الإبداع دون إنقطاع
> 
> مع تحيتــى


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حد شاف الماس بيضوي؟ =حد شاف لولي ف محارة؟
والكرم في الكلمة يسري =والمودّة... دي "قيثارة".[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب صحبـة =بتعصـر روحهـا علشانـي 
يا ناس طبع الزمن... ضربة =أعدّيهـا... يجيـب تانـي. [/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="solid,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قول كمان يا جدو وعلينا صبح = دا كلامك بجد بيخلى القلب يفرح

غنى لنا يا عندليب صبح ومسا = دا كلامك بينشط الخيال وبيسرح

ولما أحلامنا من نومها تصحي = وتلاقي تصبيحتك ممكن يوم تفلح [/poem]

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب 

حمد لله على السلامة يا عندليب المنتدى

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبـاح العندليـب صحبـة =بتعصـر روحهـا علشانـي 
> يا ناس طبع الزمن... ضربة =أعدّيهـا... يجيـب تانـي. [/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ومهما يجيب الزمن ضربات=ح نفضل برضه بنْفَوّت
مابين ال جاي .. واللي فات=مفيش ولا ضربة .. بتْمَوّت[/poem]

صباح الطلقات السريعة يا باشا :Cool: 

خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="solid,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> قول كمان يا جدو وعلينا صبح = دا كلامك بجد بيخلى القلب يفرح
> غنى لنا يا عندليب صبح ومسا = دا كلامك بينشط الخيال وبيسرح
> ولما أحلامنا من نومها تصحي = وتلاقي تصبيحتك ممكن يوم تفلح [/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إذا كنت بتفرح بكلامي =وكلامي مليان أحزان
تعمل إيه لو نلت مرامي =ورسمت الفرحة بألوان؟
تزعل إني مسحت آلامي =ولاّ تقول لي: بقيت إنسان؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب 
> 
> حمد لله على السلامة يا عندليب المنتدى


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
السلامة من السلام =واللي بيسلّم عزيز
ربنا يديم الوئام =يهري في الحقد ويغيظ.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="tahoma,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ومهما يجيب الزمن ضربات=ح نفضل برضه بنْفَوّت
> مابين ال جاي .. واللي فات=مفيش ولا ضربة .. بتْمَوّت[/poem]
> صباح الطلقات السريعة يا باشا
> خالص تحياتي،،،


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تموّت؟... لأ... لكين تدبح =فقول لي ازاي تعيش مدبوح؟
حاتسكت... فالدموع تفضح=حتتكلم... تُلام ع البوح.[/poem]

----------


## زهــــراء

*صباح الروقان بابا أيمن 
كنت عايزة أطربك بقدراتي الشعرية الخطيرة اللي من غيرها العالم عايش في قحط  لكن الانفلونزا عاملة شغلها وأكثر
تتعوض ان شاء الله هأبقى أجمعهملك في ديوان متقلقش
صباحك جميييييييييل زيك ياوالدي ..
..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح الروقان بابا أيمن 
> كنت عايزة أطربك بقدراتي الشعرية الخطيرة اللي من غيرها العالم عايش في قحط  لكن الانفلونزا عاملة شغلها وأكثر
> تتعوض ان شاء الله هأبقى أجمعهملك في ديوان متقلقش
> صباحك جميييييييييل زيك ياوالدي ..
> ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تجمعيها في الديوان =تجمعيها ف سلطانية
قبله قولي ف ميت بيان =عاملة إيه بنتي البهية؟
عايز اتطمن عشان =إنتي أغلاهم عليّ.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب  إيقـاع =برتم تقيل كأنـه قيـود 
سماعه... يقلّب الأوجاع =غيابه... يتركك موحود.[/poem]

----------


## pussycat

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,darkred,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا عينى القلب م الأوجاع = بيصرخ ليل نهار مجروح

يدارى من الحزن أنواع = بنص ضحكه ونص روح[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,darkred,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا عينى القلب م الأوجاع = بيصرخ ليل نهار مجروح
> 
> يدارى من الحزن أنواع = بنص ضحكه ونص روح[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الندا ع العين خسارة =اللي راح مالهوش رجوع
واللي بيدوق المرارة =مش حتنشف له الدموع
كل ما يشوف البشارة =تنقلب خوف الضلوع.[/poem]

----------


## kethara

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> حد شاف الماس بيضوي؟ =حد شاف لولي ف محارة؟
> والكرم في الكلمة يسري =والمودّة... دي "قيثارة".[/poem]





أخى الفاضل القدير
الشاعر أيمن رشدى



دام تواصلك عزف بنا يرتقى
وحرفك من نبع المودة يستقى
شجن ولحن مميز فريد
يحملنا فوق جناح الود لنلتقى

مع تحيتــــــــــى

----------


## a_leader

[poem font="simplified arabic,7,blue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك يا عندليب ماله=كله اهات و كله دموع
ماتسيب اللى راح فحاله=مش جايز هو كمان موجوع[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أخى الفاضل القدير
> الشاعر أيمن رشدى
> 
> دام تواصلك عزف بنا يرتقى
> وحرفك من نبع المودة يستقى
> شجن ولحن مميز فريد
> يحملنا فوق جناح الود لنلتقى
> مع تحيتــــــــــى


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا إن وَصلتُ... فلي عشم=فودّكم... للودِّ... أصل
أو إن رجعتُ فلا تلُم =من ذا يعود لخير أهل؟ [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,blue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباحك يا عندليب ماله=كله اهات و كله دموع
> ماتسيب اللى راح فحاله=مش جايز هو كمان موجوع[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هو انا السبب في جرحه؟ =هو راح... مين اللي جاي؟
اللي راح مالناش في شرحه =يكفينا الواقع يا خيّ
قلب خاف يستنّى فرحُة =ينقتل... وهو حيّ.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليـب مصبـاح=بطول الليل... يطول هَمسُه 
تَخيّل إن فَجْـرُه اهـه لاح=طلع إنّه... حرق  نفسـه. [/poem]

----------


## a_leader

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="deeppink" bkimage="" border="double,10,darkred" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الله عليك و انت قاسى=حلاوتك قول و اطربنا

كلامك مس احساسى=بلاش تانى بئه تسيبنا[/poem]

 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,indigo,bold,normal" bkcolor="deeppink" bkimage="" border="double,10,darkred" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الله عليك و انت قاسى=حلاوتك قول و اطربنا
> كلامك مس احساسى=بلاش تانى بئه تسيبنا[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قول لي قسوة ازاي، وهي=نصل جوّا صدري غار؟
هو انا... حاقسي عليّ؟ =حد يتصبّر... بنار؟[/poem]

----------


## a_leader

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,black,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="" border="solid,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
خلاص يا سيدى ماتزعلشى=و ساعتين تلاتة يستوى المحشى

و اجيلك انا و نادر=و جهز لنا بئه الطرشى[/poem]

 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]


> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,black,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="" border="solid,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> خلاص يا سيدى ماتزعلشى=و ساعتين تلاتة يستوى المحشى
> 
> و اجيلك انا و نادر=و جهز لنا بئه الطرشى[/poem]



هههههههههههههههههههه

جاهز ومستعد  من دلوقتى 

وصى  لنا يا عندليب  على  قهوه


ربنا يديم عليكم جميعا المحبه والموده 

ويجعل كل اوقاتكم افراح 


[/frame]

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*




حمد لله على السلامة لعودة العندليبيات 

والى الأمام دائما أخى الحبيب 

وربنا يهدينا الى ما يحبه ويرضاه ويصلح أحوالنا جميعا 


اللهم اغفر لنا وارحمنا واحسن ختامنا 

أسألكم الدعاء 




والله يسعد أيامكم



دمتم بخير وسعادة 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

*

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,darkred,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="groove,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الضحكة خارجة م القلب مهزوزة = والناس فاكرة أنها بترقص

والهم في الحشا ساكن ومتمكن = والليالى باردة برودتها بتقرص

في عز الصيف وأيامه باردة = لكن ع الأمل لابد دايماً نحرص

والثوانى بتعدى كأنها سنين = بس الأمل جوا الروح مابينقص[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,black,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="" border="solid,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> خلاص يا سيدى ماتزعلشى=و ساعتين تلاتة يستوى المحشى
> و اجيلك انا و نادر=و جهز لنا بئه الطرشى[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إنت ونادر؟... سوا ع الحلّة =اللي أكل غيركم... نتاش
طرشي حاجيبه... واقف اتملاّ =لو هوبت... حاروح في بلاش.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [frame="2 80"]
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> جاهز ومستعد  من دلوقتى 
> وصى  لنا يا عندليب  على  قهوه
> ربنا يديم عليكم جميعا المحبه والموده 
> ويجعل كل اوقاتكم افراح 
> [/frame]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جيت ع السيرة يا مغرم محشي =لأه وفي القهوة بيتأمر
من غير كيلو "لديدة" ما آكلشي =هاتها معاك... وبلاش تتأخر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,darkred,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="groove,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الضحكة خارجة م القلب مهزوزة = والناس فاكرة أنها بترقص
> والهم في الحشا ساكن ومتمكن = والليالى باردة برودتها بتقرص
> في عز الصيف وأيامه باردة = لكن ع الأمل لابد دايماً نحرص
> والثوانى بتعدى كأنها سنين = بس الأمل جوا الروح مابينقص[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الأمل... دا خدعة حلوة=نشتري بيها السكات
زي مقطع ناي في غنوة=إن شجاك... عدّى... ومات.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> 
> 
> حمد لله على السلامة لعودة العندليبيات 
> والى الأمام دائما أخى الحبيب 
> وربنا يهدينا الى ما يحبه ويرضاه ويصلح أحوالنا جميعا 
> اللهم اغفر لنا وارحمنا واحسن ختامنا 
> أسألكم الدعاء 
> 
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
والله تسليمك علينا =بلسم المجروح يا خال
تهدي بسمة وتدعي لينا =نحيا دايما بالحلال.[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الأمل... دا خدعة حلوة=نشتري بيها السكات
> زي مقطع ناي في غنوة=إن شجاك... عدّى... ومات.[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,tomato,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/13.gif" border="groove,7,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وجهة نظر في محلها = بس هو أحسن من الموات

الأمل وإن كان هو حِلم = إلا أنه أحلى من الفرات

والدنيا من غيره تروح = ونشيعها بأبشع اللعنات

تعالى نحلم بيوم جميل = لعله ييجى قبل الفوات[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,tomato,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/13.gif" border="groove,7,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> وجهة نظر في محلها = بس هو أحسن من الموات
> الأمل وإن كان هو حِلم = إلا أنه أحلى من الفرات
> والدنيا من غيره تروح = ونشيعها بأبشع اللعنات
> تعالى نحلم بيوم جميل = لعله ييجى قبل الفوات[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الحلم المتوهم حاله= زيه تمام زي الأفيون
والعايش بالموت إن جاله =الموت نفسه... الروح حتهون.[/poem]

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخى العزيز .....أيمن رشدى

أحببت أن أشارك فى هذا الموضوع المتميز ولو بالمرور العابر  :Poster Oops: 
فعذراً ليست عندى تلك الموهبة الرائعة فى الشعر أو إرتجال الشعر  :Smart: 
ولكنى وددتُ أن أعبر عن شديد إعجابى بالموضوع المتميز والفكرة الفريدة والتى ساهم فى نجاحها  كل الإخوة المشاركين بكل تأكيد
تحياتى وخالص أمنياتى بالسعادة
 :Smart:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أخى العزيز .....أيمن رشدى
> 
> أحببت أن أشارك فى هذا الموضوع المتميز ولو بالمرور العابر 
> فعذراً ليست عندى تلك الموهبة الرائعة فى الشعر أو إرتجال الشعر 
> ولكنى وددتُ أن أعبر عن شديد إعجابى بالموضوع المتميز والفكرة الفريدة والتى ساهم فى نجاحها  كل الإخوة المشاركين بكل تأكيد
> تحياتى وخالص أمنياتى بالسعادة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أشكرك يا أخت فلّة=انتي والأخوة اللي شاركوا
عندكوا المودّة طالّة =والصفاء... ربي يباركه.[/poem]

وبالفصحى
[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ليس بالشعر المعاني =غير ومضات الشعور
إن تشق باللسان =نثركِ... عطرٌ ونور.[/poem]

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/23.gif" border="groove,6,red" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح لعندليب بوهيجى = ماسك الفرشة وبيبيض 
على كل الجدران رسمجى=وعلى كل الأشجار بيغرد[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/23.gif" border="groove,6,red" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح لعندليب بوهيجى = ماسك الفرشة وبيبيض 
> على كل الجدران رسمجى=وعلى كل الأشجار بيغرد[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك يا "رضا" إنسان=بذوق ومحبة يشجيني
بيتين حلوين أقول له: كمان =كلامك نور يواسيني.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبـاح العندليـب عطّـار=قفـل ع الصبـر دكـانـه 
قالوا له: تبيعه بالقنطـار؟=فمات... والصبر في مكانه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أحببت أن أشكر كل الأخوة والأخوات الذين تفضلوا بالترحيب بي.

لكن الكلمات لن توفيكم حقكم... فسامحوني.
إلى: أيمن خطاب
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياللي وعدت وناسي وعودك =يوم ورا يوم باستنّى الرد
يعني أحط لي سيخ في خدودك؟=ولاّ ازعل منك... وبجد؟[/poem]

إلى: nariman[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
غالية وقالت كلمة... وغابت =زي الشمس ما فجأة تغيب
الشمس بترجع لو راحت =قولي يا بنتي... كلامك طِيب.[/poem]

إلى: reda laby[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا معطّر بيتنا بوجودك =زوّد قولك... ولا تبخلشي
شاعر إنت لحد جدودك =والشعر ف دمّك... ما يهونشي.[/poem]

إلى: اسكندراني[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ابن البحر، وأستاذ بارع=يعرف تيجي الكلمة منين
ولا لهوشي في الوقت الضائع=طب اجيب زي كلامه منين؟[/poem]

إلى: the chemist[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هو خلاص كام كلمه و"بح"؟=ولاّ نتحايل يا سيدنا
دا غيابك عنّا مش صح =شوقنا ليك شيء مش بإيدنا.[/poem]

إلى: leader[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
زود حبّة كمان وحياتك =واكتب ما بدا لك واتبحبح
دا الموضوع نوّر بكلامك =لما بتيجي يفوق ويصحصح.[/poem]

إلى: أشرف المجاهد[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ليه مش واخد بالك إنك=لما بتيجي... الخير بيهلّ؟
خلليك ويّانا، دانا عايزك = كل دقيقة تيجيلنا تطل. [/poem]

إلى: أم أحمد[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياللي بعيدة وبيننا بحور =وانتي بذوقك بيننا قريبة
مهما الدنيا تدور وتدور=ما القاش زيك... عقل... وطِيبة.[/poem]

إلى: nour 2005[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
زينة الناس... وقالت كلمتها= وبنستنى تقول لنا أكتر
دا اللي يعوز يعرف سكتها =يسأل فين الخير بينوّر.[/poem]

إلى: زهراااااااااااااااااااااااء[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بنتي البنوته الأمورة =ست الكل... مقامها كبير
بس عايزها تكون مشكورة=وتزود في كلامها كتيييييييير.[/poem]

إلى: loly_h[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
العصفورة بتيجي تزقزق=وتقول: "لولي"... صباح الخير
وبتستنّى الفجر يشقشق =فتسيبنا لذوقك... وتطير.[/poem]

إلى: شاعر الرومانسية[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
فين أشعارك؟ ما تقول يالاّ=واشرح لي إيه الموضوع؟
انت حتيجي بكيفك ولاّ=أهريك "قَرّ" على المشروع؟[/poem]

إلى: pussycat[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كلمة صدق تقولها وتسكت=طب قولي واشجينا بأكتر
مهما الشاعر يشقى وينحت=عمر ما صدقك راح يتكرر.[/poem]

إلى: kethara[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هم بس مرتين =تكتبي... بس بجدارة
اكتبي... قولك رزين=دا السكوت منك خسارة.[/poem]

إلى: جيهان محمد علي[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
آخر اللي قالوا: مرحب =بس الله ع الكلام
طب أقول: عسل يرطب؟=ولاّ اقول: مسك الختام؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إلى أستاذي... الأوسيمي الأصيل

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سقت عليك فصحى وعامّية =وجيرانك، والخال، والعم
تكتب لو سطرين، وعليّ= راح اصونهم... واحفظهم صم
من غيرك... العندليبية =حالها يبكّي... وناقصة الطَعم.[/poem]

وبالفصحى
[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جراح الشوق تسقينا =دموعاً لست ترضاها
وتجري من مآقينا= فلا ترضى... بسقياها؟[/poem]

----------


## nariman

*أبدا يا أستاذي ده مش غياب ..عمرى ما اغيب عنك هنا خصوصاً وانت بتقول وبتطلع اللى جواك*
*تعرف حضرتك ..ساعات بحسد الناس اللى بتقدر تعبر بالطريقة دي وعندها الموهبة لأنه بيبقى ابداع لكن متقدرش تبعده كتير عن الواقع بتاعهم وبالتالى بيبقى سهل ممتنع*
*أنا كمان أقدر اتخيل قد ايه بيكون متعة لصاحبه قبل أى حد ..شئ من الراحة انك تفرغ مشاعرك وهمومك*
*أنا بعمل كده يمكن مش علناً زيكم للأسف ومعنديش الموهبة دي لكن بجد الكتابة دي رحمة فى لحظات كتير بدل الصمت*

*كنت لسه فى سيرتك وكنت بقول اني استبشرت خير برجوع حضرتك ورجوع أبو أمنية ويارب عقبال الأستاذ أوسيمي*
*علشان الكلام يحلو وتكتر معانيه*
*قد ايه بحب الموضوع ده ..والصباح فيه ...والمسا كمان*

*تأكد اني مع حضرتك يومياً ومع كل كلمة بتتكتب* 
*بفرح قوي لما بلاقيك بتصبح هنا فى الموضوع كأنك بتتكلم بلساني في نفس اللحظة*
*وقد ايه بيشرفني صباحك يا أستاذ* 

*معاك .. وفي انتظار باقي الفريق* 

*اتكلموا وماتسكتوش أبداااا*
 :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

صباحك معطر بالورد يا عندليب تروح وتغيب 
نسيتنا أكيد لكن اكيد رجعت حبيب 

منور  من زمان يا استاذ ايمن 
صباحاتك منورة الشاشة ال19 بوصة الجديدة بتاعتى
 :4: 
اصل ال14 اتحرقت بعيد عن الشايفين يارب
 :Shock2: 
وطبعا بانصح كل متابع للعندليبيات تجهيز
عدد واحد طفاية حريق لزوم الشئ
 :Bicycle: 
ماتبعدش تانى يا استاذنا ومنور دايما بكل تاكيد وكل صباح
فى امان الله
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## سوما

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب  إيقـاع =برتم تقيل كأنـه قيـود 
> سماعه... يقلّب الأوجاع =غيابه... يتركك موحود.[/poem]


* حمدلله على سلامة حضرتك أ. أيمن ..
بجد العندليبات ليها جمال خاص بوجود حضرتك ..
دمت حليماً بكل ما تحملة الكلمة من معانى..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *أبدا يا أستاذي ده مش غياب ..عمرى ما اغيب عنك هنا خصوصاً وانت بتقول وبتطلع اللى جواك*
> *تعرف حضرتك ..ساعات بحسد الناس اللى بتقدر تعبر بالطريقة دي وعندها الموهبة لأنه بيبقى ابداع لكن متقدرش تبعده كتير عن الواقع بتاعهم وبالتالى بيبقى سهل ممتنع*
> *أنا كمان أقدر اتخيل قد ايه بيكون متعة لصاحبه قبل أى حد ..شئ من الراحة انك تفرغ مشاعرك وهمومك*
> *أنا بعمل كده يمكن مش علناً زيكم للأسف ومعنديش الموهبة دي لكن بجد الكتابة دي رحمة فى لحظات كتير بدل الصمت*
> *كنت لسه فى سيرتك وكنت بقول اني استبشرت خير برجوع حضرتك ورجوع أبو أمنية ويارب عقبال الأستاذ أوسيمي*
> *علشان الكلام يحلو وتكتر معانيه*
> *قد ايه بحب الموضوع ده ..والصباح فيه ...والمسا كمان*
> *تأكد اني مع حضرتك يومياً ومع كل كلمة بتتكتب* 
> *بفرح قوي لما بلاقيك بتصبح هنا فى الموضوع كأنك بتتكلم بلساني في نفس اللحظة*
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
فيه كلام بتقوله الناس=آخره في حروف الشفايف
وانتي قولك فيه إحساس =بلسم المجروح وخايف.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحك معطر بالورد يا عندليب تروح وتغيب 
> نسيتنا أكيد لكن اكيد رجعت حبيب 
> 
> منور  من زمان يا استاذ ايمن 
> صباحاتك منورة الشاشة ال19 بوصة الجديدة بتاعتى
> 
> اصل ال14 اتحرقت بعيد عن الشايفين يارب
> 
> وطبعا بانصح كل متابع للعندليبيات تجهيز
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا طير الشرق زقزق لي =وإنده لي... آجيك طيران
دا إنت الخير في خير أهلي =وذوقك... ورد في البستان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> * حمدلله على سلامة حضرتك أ. أيمن ..
> بجد العندليبات ليها جمال خاص بوجود حضرتك ..
> دمت حليماً بكل ما تحملة الكلمة من معانى..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الفل يا "سوما" =آنستينا بنور ضيّك
ونفسي أحط معلومة=في وسط الناس... ما فيش زيك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب شارب =كاسات المر... م الخلان
ولما اشكي... مانيش عاجب =يا ناس... عاتبوني انتوا كمان
يا صاحبي... قبل ما تعاتب = حاسبني... ان انا... إنسان
دا إنت بإيدك الكاتب =دليلي... ولاّ انا غلطان؟[/poem]

----------


## a_leader

[poem font="simplified arabic,7,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/30.gif" border="solid,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بتشكى منه لمين ياباشا= هو زعّلك هنا ؟؟!

و تحكى ليه ولا القماشة=ضاقت علينا كلنا ؟!

بئه هى دى يا عالم = اخرة عيشنا و ملحنا ؟!![/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/30.gif" border="solid,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> بتشكى منه لمين ياباشا= هو زعلك هنا ؟؟!
> و تحكى ليه ولا القماشة=ضاقت علينا كلنا ؟!
> بئه هى دى يا عالم = اخرة عيشنا و ملحنا ؟!![/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مش فاهم... دي كلمة ليّ؟=ولاّ ليه يا عمنا؟
هو لو خانني ف إيطاليا=يبقى ما اشتكيش هنا؟
انتوا دوركوا تواسوا فيّ=مش دا عيشنا وملحنا؟
ولاّ انا محكوم عليّ= بس اقول ضحك وغُنا؟[/poem]

----------


## a_leader

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مش فاهم... دي كلمة ليّ؟=ولاّ ليه يا عمنا؟
> هو لو خانني ف إيطاليا=يبقى ما اشتكيش هنا؟
> انتوا دوركوا تواسوا فيّ=مش دا عيشنا وملحنا؟
> ولاّ انا محكوم عليّ= بس اقول ضحك وغُنا؟[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,7,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="1,black"]
طب قول لى بس يا غالى=هو زعّلك هناك ولا هنا ؟

عشان اعرف بس اواسى=اواسيك هناك ولا هنا ؟

رأى اواسيك هناك=مكان عيشنا و ملحنا !!

ولا رأى مش تمام=أو مفيش مكان غير هنا ؟ [/poem]

الحئونى , هى الارقام دى ظهرت ازااااااى  ::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="1,black"]
> طب قول لى بس يا غالى=هو زعّلك هناك ولا هنا ؟
> عشان اعرف بس اواسى=اواسيك هناك ولا هنا ؟
> رأى اواسيك هناك=مكان عيشنا و ملحنا !!
> ولا رأى مش تمام=أو مفيش مكان غير هنا ؟ [/poem]
> الحئونى , هى الارقام دى ظهرت ازااااااى


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يعني لحد ما اشوف حضرتكم =أفضل كاتم غيظي، واطق؟
هنا وهناك؟!! فين مواساتكم؟=ولاّ اقطع في هدومي واشق؟
إنسى... الله يعمر بيتكم=حتى حزني... جاب لي نق.[/poem]

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/24.gif" border="double,6,red" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ليدر ويا ايمن رشدى ؟=أحلى كلام فى الزجل اتقال
والله الفرصة دى ماتعدى=والله القعدة بينكو سيجال[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/24.gif" border="double,6,red" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ليدر ويا ايمن رشدى ؟=أحلى كلام فى الزجل اتقال
> والله الفرصة دى ماتعدى=والله القعدة بينكو سيجال[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
"ليدر" أستاذ واعي وفاهم=وبيكتب بهدوء وبعمق
عنده الحق مافيهشي تفاهم=ويسيب اللي ف عوجه يطق.[/poem]

----------


## a_leader

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/24.gif" border="double,6,red" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ليدر ويا ايمن رشدى ؟=أحلى كلام فى الزجل اتقال
> والله الفرصة دى ماتعدى=والله القعدة بينكو سيجال[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,7,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
خش يا عمى تعالى انقذنى=اخوك غرقان و محدش شالنى

كان نفسى اكمّل بس منعنى=قلبى خلاص مابئاش يطاوعنى[/poem]

----------


## a_leader

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> "ليدر" أستاذ واعي وفاهم=وبيكتب بهدوء وبعمق
> عنده الحق مافيهشي تفاهم=ويسيب اللي ف عوجه يطق.[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,7,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبرك بس علينا يا باشا=مسيرنا فيوم ح نتقابل

من امتى نشيل بالكماشة=دى العشرة ماتهونش ياراجل[/poem]

----------


## أحلى كلمة

[poem font="simplified arabic,5,purple,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=1 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
منور دايما يا عندليب                                ويعز قوى علينا زعلك

واذا كان بسببنا ده فى حقنا عيب                  وعلينا نيجيى ونصالحك[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> خش يا عمى تعالى انقذنى=اخوك غرقان و محدش شالنى
> 
> كان نفسى اكمّل بس منعنى=قلبى خلاص مابئاش يطاوعنى[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا يا شيخ... بطّل تواضع=دا انت في الأشعار متين
شوف كدا... دا السطر جامع=معنى وبساطة وحنين.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبرك بس علينا يا باشا=مسيرنا فيوم ح نتقابل
> 
> من امتى نشيل بالكماشة=دى العشرة ماتهونش ياراجل[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
العشرة محتاجة شراكة=من طرفين لا الجوز حايضيعوا
لا هي كيميا ولا هي سباكة=واللي يبيعها الأول... بيعه.[/poem]

----------


## a_leader

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> لا يا شيخ... بطّل تواضع=دا انت في الأشعار متين
> شوف كدا... دا السطر جامع=معنى وبساطة وحنين.[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,7,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سطرى اتعلم من سطرك=خلانى شاعر زجال

والحق عليك يابا مين قال لك=تعمل م الليدر موال[/poem]

----------


## a_leader

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> العشرة محتاجة شراكة=من طرفين لا الجوز حايضيعوا
> لا هي كيميا ولا هي سباكة=واللي يبيعها الأول... بيعه.[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,7,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ألا أونا , ألا دو= ياللا ياعالم كمان كادو

بنبيعوا العشرة تعالو=حد معانا , ماتوحِّدوه[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,5,purple,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=1 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> منور دايما يا عندليب                                ويعز قوى علينا زعلك
> 
> واذا كان بسببنا ده فى حقنا عيب                  وعلينا نيجيى ونصالحك[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الوداد بيننا يا بنتي =صافي زيّكم تمام
أحلى زوج... حسن، وإنتي=رقة وحمامة سلام.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ألا أونا , ألا دو= ياللا ياعالم كمان كادو
> بنبيعوا العشرة تعالو=حد معانا , ماتوحِّدوه[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
"ليدر" خدنا للمنشية =وختمها بزنقة ستات
العشرة ماهانتش عليّ=هانت ع اللي رماها وفات
انا بس اللي شكيت ودي هي=اللي جابت لي اللوم بالذات
طب يرضيك يعملني "هفيه"؟=على شيبتي... أو ع الشنبات!!
ويحاول قال يلعب بيّ=هو انا وش "التعلب قات"؟[/poem]

----------


## a_leader

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> "ليدر" خدنا للمنشية =وختمها بزنقة ستات
> العشرة ماهانتش عليّ=هانت ع اللي رماها وفات
> انا بس اللي شكيت ودي هي=اللي جابت لي اللوم بالذات
> طب يرضيك يعملني "هفيه"؟=على شيبتي... أو ع الشنبات!!
> ويحاول قال يلعب بيّ=هو انا وش "التعلب قات"؟[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,7,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ليدر باشا يا صاحبى ملوش=لا بيعرف حلَّأ ولا حوش

كان نفسى اطمّن على نفسى=و اللى ح يحصل لما أحوش

أيوووه لو مرة انا زعلتك=ح ابئى الخاين و الغدّار

و تجيب العالم بئه سيرتك=مانت يا ليدر بيه مكّار

 حد سمع للطرف التانى؟=ولا خلاص نرموه فى النار؟!

خللى عتابك بيننا يا غالى=خللى كلامنا بئه فى الدار !!![/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ليدر باشا يا صاحبى ملوش=لا بيعرف حلَّأ ولا حوش
> كان نفسى اطمّن على نفسى=و اللى ح يحصل لما أحوش
> أيوووه لو مرة انا زعلتك=ح ابئى الخاين و الغدّار
> و تجيب العالم بئه سيرتك=مانت يا ليدر بيه مكّار
>  حد سمع للطرف التانى؟=ولا خلاص نرموه فى النار؟!
> خللى عتابك بيننا يا غالى=خللى كلامنا بئه فى الدار !!![/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قولك زين مترتب زيك=وكلامك غالي ومبلوع
بس كتير قوي تجمع نفسك =باللي أكلني وسابني أجوع
ليه "زعلتك" عندك "خنتك"؟=ليه التابع بقى متبوع؟
بس ماهيش لو "زعلتك"= الزعلة مش في الموضوع
يوم ما ازعل منك... راح اصالحك=دا احنا كبار حكمنا مسموع
والدار مش مقفولة ف وشك= زق الباب بالكتف وكوع
واجبك تاخده وتيجي براحتك=وكفاية الود المزروع
وانا مش عايز قاضي يحبَّك= ويقول لي الحق المشروع
هو الطرف التاني يهمّك؟= ولاّ انت عرفت الموضوع؟
جبت منين طب علم لحكمك؟ =ولاّ الحق خلاص حيموع؟
مش باتكلم عنّه وعنك =أنا بانعي العهد المقطوع
لو مستكتر تسمع... إمسك=عنيّ دي سكة مالها رجوع
والقصة مش إني آلمتك=ولاّ انت سيبتني موجوع
القصة... إنك... ذات نفسك =تغضب أكتر... لو مخدوع.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> سطرى اتعلم من سطرك=خلانى شاعر زجال
> والحق عليك يابا مين قال لك=تعمل م الليدر موال[/poem]


أعتذر لتأخري في الرد على هذه المشاركة الجميلة... سهوت عنها في خضم الحوار.

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سطرك دا طول عمره مُنظم =دا انت مهندس في التسطير
وانت بكيفك... ساعة بتكتم=ساعة تبوح... فالشعر... يغير.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب صاحب=ركنت إليه... فباع وديّ
وصدقته... وكان واجب =أشك... ويبقى عيب عندي.[/poem]

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب صاحب=ركنت إليه... فباع وديّ
وصدقته... وكان واجب =أشك... ويبقى عيب عندي.[/poem]


هى الدنيا كده يا صاحبى  .......  مافيها صاحب يتصاحب 
إلا لـــو اشترى عهــــدي ....... وف المُرة قـام بالواجــب 




أحلى باك لشاعرنا الجميل استاذ أيمن رشدى .. نورتنا والله يا غالى 

أهلاوى شديد 

*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> هى الدنيا كده يا صاحبى  .......  مافيها صاحب يتصاحب 
> إلا لـــو اشترى عهــــدي ....... وف المُرة قـام بالواجــب 
> أحلى باك لشاعرنا الجميل استاذ أيمن رشدى .. نورتنا والله يا غالى 
> أهلاوى شديد 
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حمد الله بسلامتك يابني=عود أحمد... ورجوع بالخير
أنا قلت: دا راح فجأة وسابني=أبعت شوق بجناح الطير.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبا ح العندليب طعنة =وياما الغدر م الأصحاب
يقول للكلمة ميت معنى =ويحلف... واليمين كذاب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب نظرة=بتغلي م الضنا المكتوم
لا هي عتاب... ولا حسرة =دي نار يا صاحبي... ليه بتلوم؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب عصفور = فرشت لبسمته قلوعي
ولما الصبح جاب النور =غرز أنيابه في ضلوعي.[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبا ح العندليب طعنة =وياما الغدر م الأصحاب
> يقول للكلمة ميت معنى =ويحلف... واليمين كذاب.[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,7,darkred,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/4.gif" border="groove,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يااه ياجدو في كلامك الشديد = بتوجع في قلبي الموجوع

الطعنة كانت في الصميم = لكن بأضحك بوش مصنوع

تعرف ليه عشان أعيش = والبنية تكبر ومني ما تضيع

كنت فاهم أنهم ليها بعدى = بس طلع الكلام مش مبلوع

بأحاول أنسي اللى حصل = وأحميها من الألم وم الجوع

ربي يقدرنى وأربيها لعلها = تنسينى الألم والقلب الموجوع[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> بادئا ذي بدء... أعتذر -ليس لغيابي- بل لعودتي قبل أن أستأذن أخي وأستاذي الأوسيمي الأصيل..
> 
> 
> 
> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب يسمح =لطيف حلمه... فييجي يزور
> يلاقي الحلم بات يجرح =نصال ويّا الأمل بتدور
> كأن فراشة جت تفرح =في ضوء شمعة... حرقها النور.[/poem]


قبل البدء استاذي الكريم عفوا  لا يمكنني قبول اعتذارك ، إلا أن تقبل اعتذاري أولا

و قبل البدء ِأيضا أهني القاعة بعودة عندليبها الصادح ، لا حرمنا الله من بديع بيانك

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب ... ملهوف=فؤاد مجروح .. دواه عنده
و دمعه ع الخدود موقوف=و مِش قابل يسيب عنده
يا رب العندليب يا رؤوف=دعايا يجوز ... و يعانده
و يرمي الجرح ... ويا الخوف=و يرجع صوت غناه لعهده
ولو يشكي... الألم  معروف=و مين منا  احتمل وجده[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> قبل البدء استاذي الكريم عفوا  لا يمكنني قبول اعتذارك ، إلا أن تقبل اعتذاري أولا
> و قبل البدء ِأيضا أهني القاعة بعودة عندليبها الصادح ، لا حرمنا الله من بديع بيانك
> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب ... ملهوف=فؤاد مجروح .. دواه عنده
> و دمعه ع الخدود موقوف=و مِش قابل يسيب عنده
> يا رب العندليب يا رؤوف=دعايا يجوز ... و يعانده
> و يرمي الجرح ... ويا الخوف=و يرجع صوت غناه لعهده
> ولو يشكي... الألم  معروف=و مين منا  احتمل وجده[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
في جوف الليل كتب لينا="أوسيمي"... وقال بأحلا حروف
بكلمة خير... يداوينا=وبيلملم... فؤاد مشغوف
كلامك ضيّ في عينينا=وأمر نطيعه من غير خوف
وطول ما انت حوالينا=كأن الجرح... شيء محذوف.[/poem]

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ما شاء الله عليكم جميعا 

أحسنت قولا وذكرا وكلاما وما أستطيع الا أن أقرأ كلماتكم وادعو لكم بكل الخير والسعادة 

أكثر الله من أمثالكم وزادكم عقلا ونورا 




جزاك الله خيرا 



ولا تنس ذكر الله


*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ما شاء الله عليكم جميعا 
> أحسنت قولا وذكرا وكلاما وما أستطيع الا أن أقرأ كلماتكم وادعو لكم بكل الخير والسعادة 
> أكثر الله من أمثالكم وزادكم عقلا ونورا 
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا 
> 
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جزاك الله بخير ياللي =بكلمة خير... تهدّي نفوس
لا متشنّج ولا تعلّي =في صوتك... دا الكلام مهموس
فندعي ربنا يخللي=ودادنا م العيون محروس.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ليس من عادتي أن أكتم ما أحسست... وهو هنا... بترتيبه... والسلام على من اتبع الهدى.

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب نقطة = بَدِت بحليب وصبحت دم
وفيلم نهايته كات لقطة = لمحها الخوف... فخاف م الهم.
***
صباح العندليب ساحر =في سيرك الدنيا تاه مني
في ركن لقيته بيكابر =وبيداري الضيا عني؟
خداعه كتير... وانا صابر = وجاي في وداني... بيغنّي.
***
صباح العندليب تليفون =يكمّل صورة خداعة
وفُرشة زيف... لها ميت لون =وكذبة ف طولها... بالساعة.
***
صباح العندليب فردوس =دبل... عطشان... مالوش صاحب
دا ود الصحبة... صار بفلوس=وحتى الكذب... صار واجب.
***
صباح العندليب كذاب =وبيراوغ... ويتملّص
لا هو الكذب بين الاحباب =دليل انه صديق مخلص؟
***
صباح العندليب لعبة =بيلعبها... على المكشوف
يقول لي الصبح ميت كذبة =و ع العصرية كانوا ألوف.
يا سيدنا اصدقك؟... صعبة= وليّا عينين اهه بتشوف.
***[/poem]

[poem font="simplified arabic,7,limegreen,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا مستنّي يعود لصوابه=بس رجوع الأخ لاخوه
لو يرجع يحسب في حسابه=حيصارح حتى ان دبحوه
والله ساعتها... حيلقى احبابه=ياخدوه بالحضن ويبوسوه
وانا اروح وأخبّط على بابه=واتصافى وانسى المكروه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

اعتذر عن وضع عندليبية اليوم....

لأنها تخص موضوع... أُغلق.

----------


## the_chemist

بادئ ذي بدء أعلنها بكل وضوح

فرحى إزداد برؤيتى لمشاركة أخى الحبيب أوسيمى أصيل

أدام الله علينا نسمة السعادة
[poem font="simplified arabic,6,,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/24.gif" border="groove,4,black" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الآه خارجة من قلبك لقلبي بتدبح والبسـ = ـمة علي شفايفى موسومة ما تفرح

قالوا الطير لما يندبح بيرفرف وقلبي = في مكانه خده علي كفه وبيسرح

حكى حكايته في ليالي طويلة ولساه = بيحكى وعن جراحه لنفسه بيشرح

ياترى ياليالي القسوة في نهاية= ولا ننسي الأمل ونقول عليه إنه راح[/poem]

موسومة: يعنى مرسومة بالكى بالنار

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> بادئ ذي بدء أعلنها بكل وضوح
> فرحى إزداد برؤيتى لمشاركة أخى الحبيب أوسيمى أصيل
> أدام الله علينا نسمة السعادة[poem font="simplified arabic,6,,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/24.gif" border="groove,4,black" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الآه خارجة من قلبك لقلبي بتدبح والبسـ = ـمة علي شفايفى موسومة ما تفرح
> قالوا الطير لما يندبح بيرفرف وقلبي = في مكانه خده علي كفه وبيسرح
> حكى حكايته في ليالي طويلة ولساه = بيحكى وعن جراحه لنفسه بيشرح
> ياترى ياليالي القسوة في نهاية= ولا ننسي الأمل ونقول عليه إنه راح[/poem]
> موسومة: يعنى مرسومة بالكى بالنار


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك... بالرضا مرسوم =مساك عطر انطلق يفرح
آمالك... بالمَحبّة تدوم=برقة... تنوّر المطرح.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير على الجميع...

أنا مزوغ كام يوم...

مش عايزين نق وقرّ...

عندليبيات لآخر الشهر آهه...

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب أحوال = تتوه فيها الهموم ياما
وإن رسيت من الترحال = تكون غرقت... في دوامة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب زوغان=من الهم ومن اللي جابوه
وقال: يا دنيا م الأحزان=أنا... ع الحلم عمري ما اتوه
لو الورد اكتفى بأحزان=عبير العطر... مين ياخدوه؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب أوهام=يلوّن بيها أيامه
أهه عايش يرص كلام=ويتمسك... بأحلامه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ناسي =حكاوي تجيب دموع عيني
فرغ منها... وملا كاسي=أمل براق... بيرويني.[/poem]

----------


## صفحات العمر

> صباح العندليب واحد =غرق في الكذبة لودانه
> ما هوش شايف أخوه مادد =حبال الود علشانه
> يا اخويا العند ليه فارد؟=وتاه م الصدق... عنوانه.


صباح العندليب قلبك .. أصيل وانا قلبى برانى
لكنه بجد بيحبك .. ومن همك دا بيعانى 
ومن صدقى مع صدقك .. هنروى الارض من تانى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب قلبك .. أصيل وانا قلبى برانى
> لكنه بجد بيحبك .. ومن همك دا بيعانى 
> ومن صدقى مع صدقك .. هنروى الارض من تانى


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الودّ... ظلَّة وخير=صباح حب الصديق نادي
صباح يمسح جراح الغير=صباح يحضن بنور هادي
صباح رقة نداء الطير =صباح "صفحات" حبيب شادي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,limegreen,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياللي بتاخدوا الاصطباحة=ماتردوش ولا كلمتين
عندليبكوا... خد له راحة=حتسيبوا الموضوع لمين؟[/poem]

*وصيتكم العندليب من بعدي يا ولاااااااااااااااااااد...

إبقوا هاتوا له "نداغة"....

ملحوظة: ماحدش "يتمطّع" قوي فيها... السبت صباحاً ان شاء الله حاعمل تفتيش.*

----------


## ahmedab216

ترجع بالسلامة إن شاء الله أخي الكريم / أيمن رشدي

----------


## nariman

> ياللي بتاخدوا الاصطباحة=ماتردوش ولا كلمتين
> عندليبكوا... خد له راحة=حتسيبوا الموضوع لمين؟
> 
> 
> *وصيتكم العندليب من بعدي يا ولاااااااااااااااااااد...* 
> *إبقوا هاتوا له "نداغة"....* 
> 
> *ملحوظة: ماحدش "يتمطّع" قوي فيها... السبت صباحاً ان شاء الله حاعمل تفتيش.*


*انت لحقت يا عندليب .. لسه بنقول ماصدقنا رجعت ورجعت أيامك الحلوة*
*والصحبة كمان اكتملت بالأستاذ أوسيمي*

*مفيناش من أجازات تاني* 
*ومفيش نداغة ولا عسلية * 

*فيه العندليب وبس ..*


*في انتظار التفتيش صباحاً* 

 :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*ترجع بألف سلامة أ/ أيمن  

مع إن حضرتك لسه موش لحقت علشان تاخد أجازة

بس عادى هنسمح إنك تتدلع علينا شوية

و ياريت بلاش تاخد على الدلع ده

*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

صباح العندليب راجع لأحلى صحبــة في الدنيا
وشاهــد قلبي والسامع وشوقي لكيو حاجة تانيه

----------


## أم أحمد

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,limegreen,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ياللي بتاخدوا الاصطباحة=ماتردوش ولا كلمتين
> عندليبكوا... خد له راحة=حتسيبوا الموضوع لمين؟[/poem]
> 
> *وصيتكم العندليب من بعدي يا ولاااااااااااااااااااد...
> 
> إبقوا هاتوا له "نداغة"....
> 
> ملحوظة: ماحدش "يتمطّع" قوي فيها... السبت صباحاً ان شاء الله حاعمل تفتيش.*


 ::@:  ::@: 

مش مسموح بأي أجازات تاني
دي اخر اجازة ليك السنة دي :Poster Spam: 

ولو عاوز اجازة تاني تقدم طلب بقي ونشوف الاعضاء هتوافق ولا لا :Ban2: 





ترجع بالسلامة يا استاذ ايمن :f:

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,skyblue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/2.gif" border="ridge,4,skyblue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سمعت ياجدو بيقولوا إيه؟ = قال بيقولوا إني سعيد متهنى

وبيقولوا ياجدو إن الضـحكة = بتخرج منى ترقص وتغنى

ولو عرفوا الحقيقة كانوا ما = قالوش الكلام ده كله عنى

أصلهم ضحكوا ع البلياتشو = أبو وش مدهون وكف محنى

وإفتكروا إن قلبه خالى وإنه = من الهم خالى وللفرح مستنى

معرفوش إنه بيضحكهم وهو = مجروح القلب والفرح له تمنى

والدمعة ورا الدهان بتجرى = والفرح ناسينى وبيهرب منى

سمعت ياجدو الناس بتقول = إيه عنى ههاى قال أنا متهنى[/poem]

----------


## nariman

> سمعت ياجدو بيقولوا إيه؟ = قال بيقولوا إني سعيد متهنى
> 
> وبيقولوا ياجدو إن الضـحكة = بتخرج منى ترقص وتغنى
> 
> ولو عرفوا الحقيقة كانوا ما = قالوش الكلام ده كله عنى
> 
> أصلهم ضحكوا ع البلياتشو = أبو وش مدهون وكف محنى
> 
> وإفتكروا إن قلبه خالى وإنه = من الهم خالى وللفرح مستنى
> ...


*بيقولوا المظاهر خداعة* 

*أحسنت يا أبو أمنية*

----------


## the_chemist

> *بيقولوا المظاهر خداعة* 
> 
> *أحسنت يا أبو أمنية*


شكراً لك يا ناريمان

فعلا المظاهر خداعة

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*مساء عندليب جاى بليل ... عاوز يقول كلام ويعبر 
بس مع حال الدنيا العليل ... اختار الصمت وكبــر






مسائكم عسل مدهون بصمت الليل 
*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ترجع بالسلامة إن شاء الله أخي الكريم / أيمن رشدي


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سطر بسيط... خلاني اتأمّل=ازاي العمق بيتصوّر
كلمة ونص... بساطة بتحمل=كلّ الذوق مع أجمل منظر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *انت لحقت يا عندليب .. لسه بنقول ماصدقنا رجعت ورجعت أيامك الحلوة*
> *والصحبة كمان اكتملت بالأستاذ أوسيمي*
> 
> *مفيناش من أجازات تاني* 
> *ومفيش نداغة ولا عسلية * 
> 
> *فيه العندليب وبس ..*
> 
> 
> *في انتظار التفتيش صباحاً*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما اقدرشي ابعد عن أهلي=بس دي كانت فسحة قصيرة
ورجعت باطير... مش على مهلي=والفرحة بلقياكوا كبيرة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *ترجع بألف سلامة أ/ أيمن  
> مع إن حضرتك لسه موش لحقت علشان تاخد أجازة
> بس عادى هنسمح إنك تتدلع علينا شوية
> و ياريت بلاش تاخد على الدلع ده
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ليه يعني انا ما اتدلّعشي=على أهلي وناسي وأصحابي؟
اللي يلاقي دلع... ما ياخدشي؟ =ده يبقى فقدان لصوابه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب راجع لأحلى صحبــة في الدنيا
> وشاهــد قلبي والسامع وشوقي لكيو حاجة تانيه


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا طير راجع بشوق علِّي=غناك... دي الغنوة تحيينا
وتحيي الودّ وتخلّي=نسيم الفرح حوالينا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مش مسموح بأي أجازات تاني
> دي اخر اجازة ليك السنة دي
> ولو عاوز اجازة تاني تقدم طلب بقي ونشوف الاعضاء هتوافق ولا لا
> ترجع بالسلامة يا استاذ ايمن


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا "ام احمد"... يا أخت كبيرة =حتّى المكنة... ساعات بتريّح
باعته في رسالتك تكشيرة=خلّتني اتخض... و"اوحوح"
دا العضو ان وافق... له فطيرة=وان ماوافقشي... فبالشوم حابطح.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,skyblue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/2.gif" border="ridge,4,skyblue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> سمعت ياجدو بيقولوا إيه؟ = قال بيقولوا إني سعيد متهنى
> وبيقولوا ياجدو إن الضـحكة = بتخرج منى ترقص وتغنى
> ولو عرفوا الحقيقة كانوا ما = قالوش الكلام ده كله عنى
> أصلهم ضحكوا ع البلياتشو = أبو وش مدهون وكف محنى
> وإفتكروا إن قلبه خالى وإنه = من الهم خالى وللفرح مستنى
> معرفوش إنه بيضحكهم وهو = مجروح القلب والفرح له تمنى
> والدمعة ورا الدهان بتجرى = والفرح ناسينى وبيهرب منى
> سمعت ياجدو الناس بتقول = إيه عنى ههاى قال أنا متهنى[/poem]


إنت حزين كدا ليه؟ تكونشي بتقرا العندليب؟

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا "فريد" مستنّي إيه؟=هم زيّك مجروحين
كلّ واحد... همُّه فيه=بس بُص في العينين
قال عليك فرحان يابيه=م الوجع اللي ماليه
نفسه بهجة تزور عينيه=حتّى لو ماهيشي ليه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء عندليب جاى بليل ... عاوز يقول كلام ويعبر 
> بس مع حال الدنيا العليل ... اختار الصمت وكبــر
> مسائكم عسل مدهون بصمت الليل 
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ليه يا بني هو انا مش كاتب=كلّ اللي عليّ في غيابي؟
ولاّ عايزني كمان وانا غايب=اكتب هنا وادلق أصحابي؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب مَرسى =مراكب ترمي أشجانها
ولو يتمنّى يوم ينسى =تيجيه الذكرى... بحصانها.[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> *ياللي بتاخدوا الاصطباحة=ماتردوش ولا كلمتين*
> *عندليبكوا... خد له راحة=حتسيبوا الموضوع لمين؟* 
> 
> 
> *وصيتكم العندليب من بعدي يا ولاااااااااااااااااااد...* 
> *إبقوا هاتوا له "نداغة"....* 
> 
> *ملحوظة: ماحدش "يتمطّع" قوي فيها... السبت صباحاً ان شاء الله حاعمل تفتيش.*


*اصطباحتك .. عندي غالية*
*كِيف أكفّيها... بكلام*
*واللي شايل بؤجة خالية*
*يستحي يرمي السلام* 
اعتذاري.. لمشكلة في التنسيق

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

*صباح العندليب أحــــلام = يا تتحقق .. يا ننساها*


*بلاها نعيشها في الأوهام = و نتعب روحنا ويّاها*

----------


## the_chemist

> إنت حزين كدا ليه؟ تكونشي بتقرا العندليب؟
> 
> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا "فريد" مستنّي إيه؟=هم زيّك مجروحين
> كلّ واحد... همُّه فيه=بس بُص في العينين
> قال عليك فرحان يابيه=م الوجع اللي ماليه
> نفسه بهجة تزور عينيه=حتّى لو ماهيشي ليه.[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,white,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/9.gif" border="ridge,4,white" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عندك كل الحق ياجدو = الناس كلها تعبانة مجروحة

العيون دمعها ماليها = والقلوب بترفرف مدبوحة

مستنية يوم ييجى أصلها = مستنية الفرحة مشغوفة[/poem]

----------


## nariman

> *صباح العندليب أحــــلام = يا تتحقق .. يا ننساها*
> 
> 
> 
> *بلاها نعيشها في الأوهام = و نتعب روحنا ويّاها*


*كانت لسه على بالي الحكاية دي ..الأحلام والأوهام واللي لازم ننساه فعلاً ونريح نفسنا*

*مساء الورد يا أستاذ أوسيمي*
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

مساء العندليب وغُناه  .. مساء الصحبه والأحباب 
بحسك قبل قولة أه  ..  واحبك شمعة الأصحاب
وألملم شوفى ضى عنيك .. تفتح غنوتك لــبواب

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> مساء العندليب وغُناه .. مساء الصحبه والأحباب 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بحسك قبل قولة أه .. واحبك شمعة الأصحاب 
> وألملم شوفى ضى عنيك .. تفتح غنوتك لــبواب


*صباحكم عندليب.. شادي = بلحن الحب.. والأشواق*
*غُناكم فرحتي... و زادي= سطور..فيها الأمل ترياق*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب بيهني بشهر كريم كله غفران

وأحب أمسي على كبيرنا وحشنا ياوالدي البعد حرام

يرضيك تبعد وتسبنا ومتصبحش بالعندلبيات

ده هي الصحبه واللمه والحب والود والغرام
*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب أ/ أيمن 

حبيت أسلم على أهل الكلمات الجميلة 

وأشكر كل من يختار الكلمة الطيبة 

فالكلمة الطيبة صدقة 

قولوا لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله فهى كنز من كنوز الجنة 

وربنا يوعدنا الجنة 

بارك الله فيك 

وجزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> *صباح العندليب مَرسى =مراكب ترمي أشجانها*
> *ولو يتمنّى يوم ينسى =تيجيه الذكرى... بحصانها.*


*مساء العندليب ... بحّار = في قلب النوّة شال هِلْبُه*
*ف مركب .. كلّها أسرار = و طِيب الدنيا .. من قلبه*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> *عندك كل الحق ياجدو = الناس كلها تعبانة مجروحة* 
> *العيون دمعها ماليها = والقلوب بترفرف مدبوحة* 
> 
> *مستنية يوم ييجى أصلها = مستنية الفرحة مشغوفة*


 


*مساءك عندليب يا أمير = يا بلسم .. للجراح داوَى*
*ب قول وافق مع التفكير = و في الآخر .. هتتساوى*

----------


## a_leader

[poem font="simplified arabic,7,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب فرحان=بيهنِّى بشهر كريم

و يغنّى لكل حبيب=و ينادى على المعازيم[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *اصطباحتك .. عندي غالية*
> *كِيف أكفّيها... بكلام*
> *واللي شايل بؤجة خالية*
> *يستحي يرمي السلام* 
> اعتذاري.. لمشكلة في التنسيق


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الابتسامة في الوداد=تظهر الحب... وتشف
حتى إن جف المداد=عمر ما بحرك يجف.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب أحــــلام = يا تتحقق .. يا ننساها*
> *بلاها نعيشها في الأوهام = و نتعب روحنا ويّاها*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما نحلمشي!... دي تيجي ازاي؟=وكيف نقبل حكم القدر؟
طب ازاي ننسى قولة "آي"؟=وكيف حندوق... طعم المطر؟
دي عايزة عقل... يا نسّاي=يا إمّا انصب من الحجر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,white,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/9.gif" border="ridge,4,white" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> عندك كل الحق ياجدو = الناس كلها تعبانة مجروحة
> العيون دمعها ماليها = والقلوب بترفرف مدبوحة
> مستنية يوم ييجى أصلها = مستنية الفرحة مشغوفة[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لو بني آدم ساعة الآه=يلقى لروحه إيدين بتطبطب
كان يرمي الجرح وينساه=ويودّ اخوانه... ويقرّب.
[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *كانت لسه على بالي الحكاية دي ..الأحلام والأوهام واللي لازم ننساه فعلاً ونريح نفسنا*
> 
> *مساء الورد يا أستاذ أوسيمي*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللي يقدر ينسى أمله=يفتكر واحد مريض
الطبيب يائس وهامله=والأمل في الله عريض.
[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء العندليب وغُناه  .. مساء الصحبه والأحباب 
> بحسك قبل قولة أه  ..  واحبك شمعة الأصحاب
> وألملم شوفى ضى عنيك .. تفتح غنوتك لــبواب


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح مبدور بورداتك=نغم سلسال بناي شادي
وهمس الروح في كلماتك=ونور صافي بأمل نادي.
[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباحكم عندليب.. شادي = بلحن الحب.. والأشواق*
> *غُناكم فرحتي... و زادي= سطور..فيها الأمل ترياق*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الحرف متعطر=وحتى النقطة... عطر جديد
يا قلبي... أوعى تستكتر=وقول: يا "أوسيمي" غنّي وزيد.
[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء عندليب بيهني بشهر كريم كله غفران
> وأحب أمسي على كبيرنا وحشنا ياوالدي البعد حرام
> يرضيك تبعد وتسبنا ومتصبحش بالعندلبيات
> ده هي الصحبه واللمه والحب والود والغرام
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يجعل ربي الشهر مبارك=ويزيدك أكتر م الخير
نتجمّع هنا اهه ونتشارك=ومراكب ودّنا بتسير.
[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أخى الحبيب أ/ أيمن 
> حبيت أسلم على أهل الكلمات الجميلة 
> وأشكر كل من يختار الكلمة الطيبة 
> فالكلمة الطيبة صدقة 
> قولوا لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله فهى كنز من كنوز الجنة 
> وربنا يوعدنا الجنة 
> بارك الله فيك 
> وجزاك الله خيرا 
> ولا تنس ذكر الله*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح نشوان لأخ جميل=عطاؤه الحق والواجب
نصيحته... ود صافي أصيل=كلامه بنوره يتعاجب.
[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء العندليب ... بحّار = في قلب النوّة شال هِلْبُه*
> *ف مركب .. كلّها أسرار = و طِيب الدنيا .. من قلبه*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك... نجم شاف النور=حلم بشعاع يجيب حبه
وجاله الليل حزين مكسور=بكى... م النصل في جنبه.
[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساءك عندليب يا أمير = يا بلسم .. للجراح داوَى*
> *ب قول وافق مع التفكير = و في الآخر .. هتتساوى*[/center]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساكم خير بيتكلم =بنتسائل... وبنجاوب
ونخفي جراح ونتألم=ونضحك... والألم غالب.
[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب فرحان=بيهنِّى بشهر كريم
> و يغنّى لكل حبيب=و ينادى على المعازيم[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الرحمة ع الأحباب=وع التايب وع العاصي
يا رب صيامنا يبقى مجاب=من اللي ف ريحنا... والقاصي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صـبـاح العندلـيـب وردة=بكاهـا بـيـروي أيامـهـا 
ثوانـي مـن الزمـن مـادة=سموم الشوك... في برعمها. [/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> *صباحك... نجم شاف النور=حلم بشعاع يجيب حبه*
> 
> *وجاله الليل حزين مكسور=بكى... م النصل في جنبه.*


 
*مســـاءك عندليب .. قلبه = على جمر الغضا قابض*
*وطول ما النصل في جنبه = هيفضــل بالألم نابض*
*ف لو يقدر .. على سحبه = أكيد يرتاح..لكين رافض*

----------


## taro2a1

*صباحك عندليب قوم ياشاطر**********  للعمل والأمل في قلبك كبير


تنادي ياهادي يارب الكون**********  بطاعتك دايما عسيرنا يسير*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مســـاءك عندليب .. قلبه = على جمر الغضا قابض*
> *وطول ما النصل في جنبه = هيفضــل بالألم نابض*
> *ف لو يقدر .. على سحبه = أكيد يرتاح..لكين رافض*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وهو النصل سحبه بسيط؟=ولو نصل واحد... خير
دا ألفين جرح دامي غويط=يطيب واحد... فييجوا كتير.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباحك عندليب قوم ياشاطر**********  للعمل والأمل في قلبك كبير
> تنادي ياهادي يارب الكون**********  بطاعتك دايما عسيرنا يسير*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك كلمة م الوجدان=تقرّب نفسنا لله
بسيطة وهادية فيها حنان=وفيها الود... يا ما احلاه.[/poem]

وحياتك يا عمنا تفتح صندوق بريدك... خلليني أعرف ابعت لك الاصطباحة.

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب سرحان=بيتسائل... وبيفكر
يلاقي الظلم يا إنسان=في ذاته... عدل متأخر.[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> *وهو النصل سحبه بسيط؟=ولو كان نصل واحد... خير* 
> *دا ألفين جرح دامي غويط=يطيب واحد... فييجوا كتير.*


 


*و مين قال ان سحبه مريح= أكيد سحب النصال بيجِنّ*


*هتلقى من الألـــــم تباريح = لكين ســـاعة، وتاني يكِنّ*


*فلو بابك .. يجـيب الريـــح= بميت ضبّة..و سيبه يرِنّ*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

*مسـاكم عندليب ...إحساس = و طــبع الود فيه غلاب* 

*قــلم يعشـــق لمى الكـــراس = يسطّر شوقـه للأحباب*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *و مين قال ان سحبه مريح= أكيد سحب النصال بيجِنّ*
> *هتلقى من الألـــــم تباريح = لكين ســـاعة، وتاني يكِنّ*
> *فلو بابك .. يجـيب الريـــح= بميت ضبّة..و سيبه يرِنّ*[/center]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
واعيش مع مين ورا الأبواب؟=في وحدة؟ ولاّ في الذكرى؟
وعشرة سنين ما دق الباب=غير التنهيدة... والفكرة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مسـاكم عندليب ...إحساس = و طــبع الود فيه غلاب*
> *قــلم يعشـــق لمى الكـــراس = يسطّر شوقـه للأحباب*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب سهران=يناجي الشوق على بابك
ويستنّى مع الخلاّن=شروقك... وسط أحبابك.[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> *واعيش مع مين ورا الأبواب؟=في وحدة؟ ولاّ في الذكرى؟* 
> *وعشرة سنين ما دق الباب=غير التنهيدة... والفكرة.*


 

*هتشرب من كاسات المرّ ! =و تقنعني .. إن دي مزّة !!*
*ما دام عاشــق..فإنتَ الحــر=هتلقى من الألـــــــم لذّة !*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *هتشرب من كاسات المرّ ! =و تقنعني .. إن دي مزّة !!*
> *ما دام عاشــق..فإنتَ الحــر=هتلقى من الألـــــــم لذّة !*[/center]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كأن المرارة... بمزاجي اشتهيتها=وجبت الكاسات كلها... ومليتها
كأني فرحت... وشكيت وبكيت=يا عالَم... دي حتى الأماني... نسيتها.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

*روحت .. و جيت ..

أصله .. كان يوم عيد ..


إتنفست .. نفس الهوا ..

و مشيت .. علي نفس الخطوة ..

و عبرت.. و شوفت نفس الميه ..


و قبل ما أمشي .. شربت قهوة ...


بس يا تري ...  كان من نفس الفنجان ؟؟!!




ماعرفش ..!!*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *روحت .. و جيت ..
> أصله .. كان يوم عيد ..
> إتنفست .. نفس الهوا ..
> و مشيت .. علي نفس الخطوة ..
> و عبرت.. و شوفت نفس الميه ..
> و قبل ما أمشي .. شربت قهوة ...
> بس يا تري ...  نفس الفنجان ؟؟!!
> ماعرفش ..!!*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
من نفس الكاس احنا بنشرب=يطلع أصلا كان كاس فاضي
والروح بتشرّق وتغرّب=والعقل لا ساكت... ولا راضي.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

*صباح العندليب جملة = غرضها تحسن الصورة

دي كانت أول مشاركة = لكن طلعت مبتورة

مكانها مكنش هنا = لكنها في نفسي محفورة
*

----------


## فراشة

صباح العندليب موجوع****** بيتنهد... ويتألم

تعب مالدنيا والأحزان******* يداوى جراحه..ويلملم
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


فراشة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب جملة = غرضها تحسن الصورة
> دي كانت أول مشاركة = لكن طلعت مبتورة
> مكانها مكنش هنا = لكنها في نفسي محفورة
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كفاية الود كاسيها=تكون مبتورة أو عوجا
دي هي أحلا ما فيها=بساطة ورقة ممزوجة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب موجوع****** بيتنهد... ويتألم
> تعب مالدنيا والأحزان******* يداوى جراحه..ويلملم
> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عصارة قلب بيرفرف=يداوي الجرح... بالأحزان
وشاف نور الأمل... هفهف=لقاه شعلة من الأشجان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب جملة = غرضها تحسن الصورة
بصافي النية آه كاملة = لكين بالفعل مقصورة.[/poem]

----------


## فراشة

صباح العندليب غنوة ******نفسه يقولها.. بصوت مسموع
غنوة تحكى أوجاعه ****** وجواه خوف..من الممنوع 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  


فراشة

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

*مساء العندليب... ساكن=و حيّر مهجتي ســــكونه*
*بشوق جوه الفؤاد راكن = يقيد النار.. ف مكنونه*

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/4.gif" border="double,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
في إيه بينى وبينك غير كلمة = حلوة نبلع بيها مرارة الأيام

نشقي طول عمرنا ونتعب = وفي النهاية حفرة فيها هننام

مش هنسيب في الدنيا دى = غير ذكرى يارب يطيب الكلام

بتبكى علي إيه ياصاحبي = علي صاحب كان جاى م الأحلام

دا ماكان عمره ليك صديق = دا يادوب صاحب يتصاحب لأيام

الندالة في طبعه دى أصيلة = ومكانه الأفضل هو في الأوهام

إنسي ياصاحبي دا العمر = بيجرى وبكده هتهلك نفسك أوام[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/4.gif" border="double,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> في إيه بينى وبينك غير كلمة = حلوة نبلع بيها مرارة الأيام
> نشقي طول عمرنا ونتعب = وفي النهاية حفرة فيها هننام
> مش هنسيب في الدنيا دى = غير ذكرى يارب يطيب الكلام
> بتبكى علي إيه ياصاحبي = علي صاحب كان جاى م الأحلام
> دا ماكان عمره ليك صديق = دا يادوب صاحب يتصاحب لأيام
> الندالة في طبعه دى أصيلة = ومكانه الأفضل هو في الأوهام
> إنسي ياصاحبي دا العمر = بيجرى وبكده هتهلك نفسك أوام[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
على رأيك... اللي ما يصونشي=يبقى مكانه في النسيان
واللي يبيعك... ما تفكرشي=بيعه قوام وكأنّه ما كان
ولا تسأل في كلام مايجيبشي=غير الهم... وشرخ ودان
واشناب بتجعجع ماتقولشي=معجونة بخبث النسوان
وابعد ع الندل وما تعودشي=دا عقابه... في الحكمة زمان.[/poem]

----------


## taro2a1

*صباحك عندليب عالي فوق**********                    في السما وممسوك بطوق


شد رحاله سافر و هاجر**********                    لأهله ولمصرنا كله شوق*

----------


## ahmedab216

*صباح عندليب ... حيران  =  كل يوم بيقول ... أنا إنسان

صدي الصوت اللي ما بيسمعه = بيخليه يسأل ... فين الودن و فين اللسان ؟؟!!*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباحك عندليب عالي فوق**********                    في السما وممسوك بطوق
> شد رحاله سافر و هاجر**********                    لأهله ولمصرنا كله شوق*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
السؤال لو: فين تعيش؟=يبقى فين ما تلاقي رزقك
واصبر... الدنيا ماهيش=غير متاهة... بوسع قلبك. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح عندليب ... حيران  =  كل يوم بيقول ... أنا إنسان
> صدي الصوت اللي ما بيسمعه = بيخليه يسأل ... فين الودن و فين اللسان ؟؟!!*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الصدى مفروض بيرجع=لما يخرج صوت أنين
والأنين مش راضي يطلع=إلاّ بالصمت الحزين. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب أقلام=رصاص أو حبر كان... أوجاف
وكلتهم يقولوا كلام=لا بيلاوع... ولا بيخاف.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب أقلام=رصاص أو حبر كان... أوجاف
> وكلتهم يقولوا كلام=لا بيلاوع... ولا بيخاف.[/poem]



*مش كل الكلام لوع .. أو خوف = دا فيه كلام .. حبره دم  ...  بيئن و بيتوجع 

بينزف نقطة نقطة .. و ساعات بيسيل = لو ملقاش اللي يقرا  .. و أصلا مفيش اللي يسمع  ..*

----------


## فراشة

صباح العندليب آهات******يداريها.. ورا ضحكة
بنسمعها نبص نشوف******عيونه فيها.. مية دمعة 


فراشة

----------


## ahmedab216

*صباح العندليب... ابتسامة = بتنور ساعات .. لما كانت بتفرح ..

بتشد في خدودها.. يمين و شمال =  بس الخدود تقيلة .. مش راضية تفتح ...*

----------


## ahmedab216

*يامين يقول و مين يسمع = بيقولوا .. اتقي شر الحليم اذا غضب

و مش عشان صبرت مرة.. و إتنين = إني بقبل دايما .. أتضرب*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مش كل الكلام لوع .. أو خوف = دا فيه كلام .. حبره دم  ...  بيئن و بيتوجع 
> بينزف نقطة نقطة .. و ساعات بيسيل = لو ملقاش اللي يقرا  .. و أصلا مفيش اللي يسمع  ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما هي قولة الآه يا "أحمد"=نُطْق ثانية... وصبر ساعة
ناس حتتريق وتنقد=فالأنين... عايز شجاعة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب آهات******يداريها.. ورا ضحكة
> بنسمعها نبص نشوف******عيونه فيها.. مية دمعة 
> 
> 
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا أخت بكل معناها=بإحساس الكرم والخير
بكلمة تفيض وجواها=وداد أخت ونسيم بيطير.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب... ابتسامة = بتنور ساعات .. لما كانت بتفرح ..
> بتشد في خدودها.. يمين و شمال =  بس الخدود تقيلة .. مش راضية تفتح ...*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هي في الأول تقيلة=بس بالتدريج بتكمل
بسمة مرسومة وجميلة=ما احنا عايشينها نمثّل.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ما هي قولة الآه يا "أحمد"=نُطْق ثانية... وصبر ساعة
> ناس حتتريق وتنقد=فالأنين... عايز شجاعة.[/poem]



*تعبت شجاعة .. و صراحة = ثانية أفرح ... و ساعة أبكي ..

أقول .. أصبر = بس الصبر أصلا ... مش حالي ...!!
*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *يامين يقول و مين يسمع = بيقولوا .. اتقي شر الحليم اذا غضب
> و مش عشان صبرت مرة.. و إتنين = إني بقبل دايما .. أتضرب*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ناس بتفهم الجراح=باتساعها يكون دوا
أو تقول ان اللي راح=طار كأنه كان هوا
أو شعورك مستباح=يهروا كعبك... هَوهَوة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *تعبت شجاعة .. و صراحة = ثانية أفرح ... و ساعة أبكي ..
> أقول .. أصبر = بس الصبر أصلا ... مش حالي ...!!
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لو مش راح تصبر بمزاجك=راح تسكت... والآه تكويك
ما تطلّعها... وتشوف حالك=ولاّ تعيش بالحزن ماليك؟
لمّا تئن... حيفضى ف بالك=ركن لفرحة حتملا عينيك
عيش بالحلم، وشد رحالك=على بكرة... الله يخلليك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح عندليب نفسه ينسى اللي ضرّه=وينسى الشيطان... آه...  وينسى اللي جابه
كأنه ما شافشي ابن آدم في شرُّه=واهه الندل دايما عقابه... اجتنابه.[/poem]

----------


## loly_h

*الف الحمد لله على سلامة رجوعك عندليبنـــــــــا

وصباح دايما أجمل بالعندليبيات 

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أخى الكريم شاعرنا
أيمن رشدى

اهلا ومرحبا بعودة العندليبيات
من جديد
وان شاء الله نصبح ونشارك
بس أدعى للنت حاله يزيد

صباحنا حلو الكلام
ومسانا شوية علام
وكفاية يا قلب
علينا عتاب تعبنا م الملام

كدة على الماشى
وان شاء الله نيجى

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أخى الحبيب أيمن وكل الأخوة والأخوات الطيبين 

جعل الله عطائكم الطيب هذا فى ميزان حسناتكم يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون 

أترككم فى رعاية الله لأنى مسافر لمدة اسبوعين من اليوم ان شاء الله وعند عودتى سيبدأ رمضان 

ولن أدخل النت فى شهر رمضان ...

لعلنا نستطيع أن نغتنم هذا الشهر الكريم فلنحاول ونجرب أن نغلق النت وقنوات الدش ونتجه الى الله ... جربوا معى 



جزاكم الله خيرا وأسألكم الدعاء ... ولا تنسوا ذكر الله*

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح عندليب نفسه ينسى اللي ضرّه=وينسى الشيطان... آه...  وينسى اللي جابه
> كأنه ما شافشي ابن آدم في شرُّه=واهه الندل دايما عقابه... اجتنابه.[/poem]



*ربنا يسامحه .. و يهديله باله = يقرب من ربنا .. عشان يصلحله إيمانه 

إنسان ضعيف .. مغلوب علي أمره = يمكن ضحية شيطان .. لخبطله حاله ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*صباح عندليب .. طلع عليه النهار .. لقاه مغمض عينيه = و الشمس طالعة .. بس فين أيام الصبا ..

عايش في بيت مهجور .. حواليه جدران عالية .. شبابيكه مقفولة = و عنده بالإسم !! .. حنفية و لمبه .. لا دي بتنقط .. و لا دي فيها كهربا ..*

----------


## طائر الشرق

تسلم الايادى يا استاذ ايمن
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *الف الحمد لله على سلامة رجوعك عندليبنـــــــــا
> وصباح دايما أجمل بالعندليبيات 
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الخير على أختي=شروق الشمس غار منك
وله كل الحقوق... ما انتي=بتطغي عليه... ودا اكمنّك
بدين عاقل... ويا ستّي=صفا الأرواح... خدوه عنك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *أخى الكريم شاعرنا
> أيمن رشدى
> اهلا ومرحبا بعودة العندليبيات
> من جديد
> وان شاء الله نصبح ونشارك
> بس أدعى للنت حاله يزيد
> 
> صباحنا حلو الكلام
> ومسانا شوية علام
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
والله يا "شحرورة" كلامك=زينة العقل... وأحلا كلام
غيبتك طالت... بس سلامك=بَلسم... بيبص لقدّام
والخير فيه لايق بمقامك=ربي يزيدك بيننا مقام.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> أخى الحبيب أيمن وكل الأخوة والأخوات الطيبين 
> جعل الله عطائكم الطيب هذا فى ميزان حسناتكم يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون 
> أترككم فى رعاية الله لأنى مسافر لمدة اسبوعين من اليوم ان شاء الله وعند عودتى سيبدأ رمضان 
> ولن أدخل النت فى شهر رمضان ...
> لعلنا نستطيع أن نغتنم هذا الشهر الكريم فلنحاول ونجرب أن نغلق النت وقنوات الدش ونتجه الى الله ... جربوا معى 
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا وأسألكم الدعاء ... ولا تنسوا ذكر الله*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك نور من الجنة=ورضوان ربنا وغفران
بكل الشوق... بنتمنّى=دعاءك لينا في رمضان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *ربنا يسامحه .. و يهديله باله = يقرب من ربنا .. عشان يصلحله إيمانه 
> إنسان ضعيف .. مغلوب علي أمره = يمكن ضحية شيطان .. لخبطله حاله ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ربك يغفر لينا وليه=ويجازي شيطانه الوسواس
والمفهوم من قولك فيه=خير الناس... يعذر في الناس.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *صباح عندليب .. طلع عليه النهار .. لقاه مغمض عينيه = و الشمس طالعة .. بس فين أيام الصبا ..
> عايش في بيت مهجور .. حواليه جدران عالية .. شبابيكه مقفولة = و عنده بالإسم !! .. حنفية و لمبه .. لا دي بتنقط .. و لا دي فيها كهربا ..*


قسوة الأيام حكاية=كل أبطالها... بشر
دا في خوف مالهوش نهاية=أو سجين... قلب انكسر.

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قسوة الأيام حكاية=كل أبطالها... بشر
دا في خوف مالهوش نهاية=أو سجين... قلب انكسر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> تسلم الايادى يا استاذ ايمن


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تسلم لينا يا أخ عزيز=دي زيارتك ع الراس والعين
عندي سؤال ضاحك ولذيذ=أدفع كام... وتقول سطرين؟[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

*صباح العندليب صــــــورة = جميلة و رايقة بالبسـمة*
*و تحت البسمة ..مكسورة = قلوب ملهوفة ع النسمة*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> *صباح عندليب نفسه ينسى اللي ضرّه=وينسى الشيطان... آه... وينسى اللي جابه* 
> 
> *كأنه ما شافشي ابن آدم في شرُّه=واهه الندل دايما عقابه... اجتنابه.*


 


*صباح العندليب راضي = و شاكر ...نعمة النسيان*


*لا كان كاس الأمل فاضي=ولا الدنيا.. بدون ألوان*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب صــــــورة = جميلة و رايقة بالبسـمة*
> *و تحت البسمة ..مكسورة = قلوب ملهوفة ع النسمة*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب شريان=بيجري الدم فيه... ومنّه
نزيف تارك أمل عطشان=بيسقي جراحه... من ظنّه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب راضي = و شاكر ...نعمة النسيان*
> *لا كان كاس الأمل فاضي=ولا الدنيا.. بدون ألوان*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا وردة الصبح بتفتّح=على غصن الأمل بتميل
في حين ما فيه زمن يجرح=ففيه بلسم "أوسيمي أصيل".[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ضحكة = بيرسمها الزمن ويدور
ماهيش باين لها سكة = دي كذبة... ولاّ ومضة نور؟[/poem]

----------


## فراشة

مسا العندليب نجمة******* شايفها حايرة ووحيدة
فطار وفباله يمسكها*******لقاها فى السما بعيدة



فراشة

----------


## taro2a1

*صباحك عندليب ... نهار شأشأ  **********  عصافير وطيور فوق تزأزأ

الحال المايل ... نقول له لأ لأ  **********  أحيانا ينادوني ..... طأطأ*

----------


## محمد العقاد

يا مسـاء الفل مسا الأنــوار***بستان الفن طرح أزهـــــار

 أشكال والوان وعبير فتـــان***له سحر جنان ولغاه أسرار

يا مساء الفل على السمار

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مسا العندليب نجمة******* شايفها حايرة ووحيدة
> فطار وفباله يمسكها*******لقاها فى السما بعيدة
> 
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب في عيون=بشر بالصدق كلمتهم
يحسوا... يقولوا في المضمون=يراعوا الذوق... في توقيتهم
يا زين الاخوات... يا رب يصون=مودّة ف طاعته لمّتهم.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباحك عندليب ... نهار شأشأ  **********  عصافير وطيور فوق تزأزأ
> الحال المايل ... نقول له لأ لأ  **********  أحيانا ينادوني ..... طأطأ*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك شِعر متنسق=وبالمزيكة متوفق
بسطر مشفّي ومحندق=يقول الود متشوق.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يا مسـاء الفل مسا الأنــوار***بستان الفن طرح أزهـــــار
>  أشكال والوان وعبير فتـــان***له سحر جنان ولغاه أسرار
> يا مساء الفل على السمار


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء عمران بفيض ألوان=من الشاعر... رقيق الحس
وهمسة ود م الإنسان=يدوم شعرك... جميل الهمس.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح العندليب بيغرد ويعزف لينا لحن جميل

كلامه ديماً يشجينا وكل حرف له نبع اصيل

ده هو لواحده مفرحنا بكلامه في العندلبيات

قولو له يالا فرحنا سنه جميله معاك ياكبير*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب بيغرد ويعزف لينا لحن جميل
> كلامه ديماً يشجينا وكل حرف له نبع اصيل
> ده هو لواحده بيشجينا ويفرحنا بالعندلبيات
> قولو له يالا فرحنا سنه جميله معاك ياكبير*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عمر ما شعري يكون غير بيكوا=دا انتوا الخير... فازاي حايجوز؟
دا اللي ما شافش الخير وسطيكوا= يبقى مالوش لازمة ولا عوز.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب على طول=بيكتب... قبل ما يفكّر
دا صوت إحساس ودوغري يقول=يا حلمي... أوعى تتأخّر.[/poem]

----------


## صفحات العمر

صباح العندليب والحرف والكلمه
صباحك يا جدع فنان ..
وإحساسه كما النسمه :good:

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب على طول=بيكتب... قبل ما يفكّر
> دا صوت إحساس ودوغري يقول=يا حلمي... أوعى تتأخّر.[/poem]


*
عندليب دايما .. مستعجل = خايف علي أمله .. نفسه يفرح ..
أيامه بتجري .. قربت تخلص = كابوسه .. إنه مايلقالوش مطرح ..*

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباحكم عندليب شارد

بيحلم بالأمل بكره

 :f: 

بيحلم بالأمان فارد

جناحه علينا بـــ مسره

 :f: 

صباحكم نادى لونه أخضر

صباح الميا والخضره

 :f:  :f:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب والحرف والكلمه
> صباحك يا جدع فنان ..
> وإحساسه كما النسمه


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أهه انت اجدع بأجمل ذوق=وود بيحيي غنوتنا
بتكتب حس عالي وفوق=تزيد من ضيّه شمعتنا.[/poem]

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> والله يا "شحرورة" كلامك=زينة العقل... وأحلا كلام
> غيبتك طالت... بس سلامك=بَلسم... بيبص لقدّام
> والخير فيه لايق بمقامك=ربي يزيدك بيننا مقام.[/poem]


*والله يا عندليب زوقك بيحرجنى
والحروف كمان تلجمنى
لكن هاقول الشعر معاك مسؤول
ليكم هنا والله جرجرنى

شكرا لزوقك أخى الكريم

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*الآه خارجة تشق الصدر
من وجعى بانادى الصبر
منيش لاقية والحروف تايهه
يمكن وجعى يكون م القر


هههههههههههههههه
تخريفة شحرورية*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> عندليب دايما .. مستعجل = خايف علي أمله .. نفسه يفرح ..
> أيامه بتجري .. قربت تخلص = كابوسه .. إنه مايلقالوش مطرح ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
طب قول لي: مين مش مستعجل=ع الفرحة، ونفسه يأجلها؟
دا احنا بنتمنّاها تطول=من غلب الدنيا وعمايلها.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحكم عندليب شارد
> بيحلم بالأمل بكره
> 
> بيحلم بالأمان فارد
> جناحه علينا بـــ مسره
> 
> صباحكم نادى لونه أخضر
> صباح الميا والخضره




[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح أخضر بلون قلمك=وأخضر منه... فيض روحك
بتبعت فرحة من قلبك=ولا تبعتش في جروحك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *والله يا عندليب زوقك بيحرجنى
> والحروف كمان تلجمنى
> لكن هاقول الشعر معاك مسؤول
> ليكم هنا والله جرجرنى
> 
> شكرا لزوقك أخى الكريم
> ودى وتقديرى*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ذوق مين... وانتي الأصل يا بنتي؟=دا احنا الود ما بيننا أصيل
مهما ان رحتي وجيتي وغبتي=صاحبة أفضال... مالها مثيل.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *الآه خارجة تشق الصدر
> من وجعى بانادى الصبر
> منيش لاقية والحروف تايهه
> يمكن وجعى يكون م القر
> هههههههههههههههه
> تخريفة شحرورية*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الناس المجدع ما تقولشي=ع الجرح... الاّ إنّه خفيف
ويخبّوه علشان ما يبانشي=وان بان... بيسموه تخريف
كلمتهم عنّه: "ما حصلشي"=عندهم الصبر دا تكليف
كرامتهم عالية وما تهونشي=ولا بالمال ولا حد السيف.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

*فيه ناس طيبين ... ذوق و راقيين  = متشددين ؟.. آه ...ماهو من تعب السنين ..

صرحا .. و واضحين  =بس مشدودين .. عايزين يعيشوا آمنين ..*

----------


## فراشة

صباح العندليب أزهار******بكل حنانى.. بارويها
سعادتى أشوفها بتفتح******وبادعى ربى.. خليها


فراشة

----------


## ahmedab216

*صباح عندليب .. مليان أمل  = يلاقي يومه .. أحسن من إمبارح ..

إبتسامة ..  ورده = تفرفشه .. تخليه في الفضا سابح ..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *فيه ناس طيبين ... ذوق و راقيين  = متشددين ؟.. آه ...ماهو من تعب السنين ..
> صرحا .. و واضحين  =بس مشدودين .. عايزين يعيشوا آمنين ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
التشدد عند ناس=كِيف... عشان ما يبانوا صح
انما فيه برضه ناس=عرفوا عنه... ف عمق جرح.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب أزهار******بكل حنانى.. بارويها
> سعادتى أشوفها بتفتح******وبادعى ربى.. خليها
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أقول: وردة... تجيب أزهار=أقول: عطشانة... ترويها
"فراشة" خير... وكل نهار=بتبدر نور معانيها.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح عندليب .. مليان أمل  = يلاقي يومه .. أحسن من إمبارح ..
> إبتسامة ..  ورده = تفرفشه .. تخليه في الفضا سابح ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
واللي أحسن م الورود=كلمة حلوة من صديق
دا اللي كوّن الوجود=جاب لكل روح... رفيق.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب سامح=دا شهر سماح... رضا مشمول
لكين نرجع ونتصالح!!= فآسف... لأ... دي ليها أصول.[/poem]

----------


## أم أحمد

> صباح العندليب سامح=دا شهر سماح... رضا مشمول
> لكين نرجع ونتصالح!!= فآسف... لأ... دي ليها أصول.


* صباح العندليب علي طول هيفضل مسامح* 
*ما هو قلبه كبير ومن غير تفكير هيصالح*
* رأيي ان السماح اكبر واشمل واعم من الصلح*
*حتي لو هنسامح نفسنا قبل ما نسامح الاخرين*
*وانه في مرتبة اعلي من التصالح ومش اي حد عنده مقدرة علي السماح*
* بالرغم من مقدرة الكثير علي التصالح*

----------


## kethara

أخى الفاضل الشاعر 
أيمن رشدى

كل عام وأنت والجميع بخير
بقرب حلول شهر رمضان الفضيل
أعادة الله على الأمة الأسلامية باليمن والبركات

وماذا يملك العبد الصالح الا التسامح
أسوة بالصالحين وتعاليم ديننا الحنيف
بارك الله لك بدعوتك الرقيقة للتسامح



مع تحيتـــــــــــى

----------


## وجدى محمود

::h:: 


> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح أخضر بلون قلمك=وأخضر منه... فيض روحك
> بتبعت فرحة من قلبك=ولا تبعتش في جروحك.[/poem]


صباح العندليب ناى
 ::h:: 
نغم بياخدنا للماضى
 ::h:: 
ونحلم بالحبيب لو جاى
 ::h:: 
يكون عن حبنا راضى

----------


## فراشة

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> أقول: وردة... تجيب أزهار=أقول: عطشانة... ترويها
> "فراشة" خير... وكل نهار=بتبدر نور معانيها.[/poem]


 صباح العندليب إنسان       ***** بكل المعنى والإحساس

أقول :شاعر ...حروفه ورود***** بيبدر خير لكل الناس

_______

أخى استاذ أيمن
مش لاقية كلمة شكر اقولهالك لتشجيعك ليا 
كنت خايفة اقحم نفسى فى العندليبيات بين الأساتذه 
تشجيعك جرأنى انى أشارك بمحاولاتى الطفولية المتواضعة
وبتعلم منكوا كلكوا
كل سنة وانت طيب 
وكل الأعضاء طيبين و بخير


فراشة

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

*مساء العندليب .. و قد تبارت  = إلى قيم العلا .. نفسٌ  جموحُ*
*تسامح من تصالح حين طارت =  و بدّد يأسها.. . فرحٌ صريحٌ*

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح العندليب صبح عليك يأوسيم

صباحك بالورود يطرح فى شهر كريم
صباحك ليه بقى أتأخر علينا كتير

سايبنى لعمنا أيمن ينقط فيا وبتقسيم ؟

----------


## فراشة

صباح العندليب كلمة******** يقولها لكل ..أحبابه
تعالوا سبحوا الرحمن********وارموا همومكوا على بابه


فراشة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> * صباح العندليب علي طول هيفضل مسامح* 
> *ما هو قلبه كبير ومن غير تفكير هيصالح*
> * رأيي ان السماح اكبر واشمل واعم من الصلح*
> *حتي لو هنسامح نفسنا قبل ما نسامح الاخرين*
> *وانه في مرتبة اعلي من التصالح ومش اي حد عنده مقدرة علي السماح*
> * بالرغم من مقدرة الكثير علي التصالح*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أتصالح من غير تفكير!=طب عقلي... أعمل فيه إيه؟
هو اللي يقدّم تكفير=ذنبه... زي الماسك فيه؟
أتسامح!... جايز، وأسير=في حياتي... وربنا يهديه.[/poem]

----------


## أم أحمد

**

*صباح الخير يا عندليب*

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب سامح=دا شهر سماح... رضا مشمول
> لكين نرجع ونتصالح!!= فآسف... لأ... دي ليها أصول.[/poem]



*الأصول .. إنت صاحبها = سماح .. رضا .. ترييح للنفوس..
نكملهم .. و نتصالح = وربنا... يشيل العبوس ..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أخى الفاضل الشاعر 
> أيمن رشدى
> كل عام وأنت والجميع بخير
> بقرب حلول شهر رمضان الفضيل
> أعادة الله على الأمة الأسلامية باليمن والبركات
> وماذا يملك العبد الصالح الا التسامح
> أسوة بالصالحين وتعاليم ديننا الحنيف
> بارك الله لك بدعوتك الرقيقة للتسامح
> 
> مع تحيتـــــــــــى


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تعرفي؟... لو تعرفي=تدهشي م اللي جرى
ع العموم دا موقفي=عفو... عند المقدرة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب ناى
> 
> نغم بياخدنا للماضى
> 
> ونحلم بالحبيب لو جاى
> 
> يكون عن حبنا راضى


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
في مستقبل ولاّ ماضي بعيد=دي ما تهمش ما نيش حاسأل
منايا لو ما اكونشي وحيد=يوماتي الحمل ما بيتقل.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب إنسان       ***** بكل المعنى والإحساس
> أقول :شاعر ...حروفه ورود***** بيبدر خير لكل الناس
> _______
> أخى استاذ أيمن
> مش لاقية كلمة شكر اقولهالك لتشجيعك ليا 
> كنت خايفة اقحم نفسى فى العندليبيات بين الأساتذه 
> تشجيعك جرأنى انى أشارك بمحاولاتى الطفولية المتواضعة
> وبتعلم منكوا كلكوا
> كل سنة وانت طيب 
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا ما نطقتش شيء من عندي=إنتي الموهوبة قوي خالص
بكرة حتطلعي فوق وتشدي=إيدي وانا اللي حاقول: أنا لايص.[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح العندليب زعلان

من الناس اللى ظلماه

صباحه إسود مالحرمان

ولا عادت تفيد الأه

 ::h::  ::h::  ::h:: 
صباح العندليب قلبه

فى إيد الغير

بيتعزب قوى وحبه

فى قلبه أسير

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء العندليب .. و قد تبارت  = إلى قيم العلا .. نفسٌ  جموحُ*
> *تسامح من تصالح حين طارت =  و بدّد يأسها.. . فرحٌ صريحٌ*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قصيدك عطرنا... بل إن تمالت=به الأوزان... مال الريحُ
وما سمح النفوس بـ"فيم قالت؟"=بل البسمات يهديها الجريحُ.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب صبح عليك يأوسيم
> صباحك بالورود يطرح فى شهر كريم
> صباحك ليه بقى أتأخر علينا كتير
> سايبنى لعمنا أيمن ينقط فيا وبتقسيم ؟


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ايوة يا "وجدي" ادّيله كمان=خلليه يبعد عني شوية
شاعر متمكن... إنسان=حيوديني ف شربة مية
حد يحوشه... الله يا جدعان=كدا سايبينه يقطّع فيّا؟
دا كلامه كأنّه الكروان=أوعى تسيبه يا "وجدي" عليّ.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب كلمة******** يقولها لكل ..أحبابه
> تعالوا سبحوا الرحمن********وارموا همومكوا على بابه
> 
> 
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سلام الله على إنسان=يردد كلمة التسبيح
دا حق ف كافة الأديان=ورب الكعبة... إنّه مريح.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> **
> 
> *صباح الخير يا عندليب*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قالت بس "صباح الخير"=وف قولٍ آخر... "إتهد"
ودي غالية ومقامها كبير=أعمل إيه ويّاها بجد؟
نصيحتها... عايزة التفكير=ومافيش فرصة أصد وارد
فحانفّذ... من غير تأخير=حد بيرفض صافي الود؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *الأصول .. إنت صاحبها = سماح .. رضا .. ترييح للنفوس..
> نكملهم .. و نتصالح = وربنا... يشيل العبوس ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياما عاتبت وقلت يا صاحبي=بس العند يورّث إيه؟
الرد جراح شَقٍّت قلبي=طب احاول اوسّعهم ليه؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب شباك=بحيطة... قفّلوه أغراب
وربك... عمره ما ينساك=بداله... فتّحت أبواب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب زعلان
> من الناس اللى ظلماه
> صباحه إسود مالحرمان
> ولا عادت تفيد الأه
> 
> صباح العندليب قلبه
> فى إيد الغير
> بيتعزب قوى وحبه
> فى قلبه أسير


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما عادشي يفيد زعل يا خال=دا حتى الدمع... مايريح
ماليش غير الشجن موال=يدندن عمر... بيروح.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب شباك=بحيطة... قفّلوه أغراب
> وربك... عمره ما ينساك=بداله... فتّحت أبواب.[/poem]



*مش مشكلة .. شباك ولا باب = الأمل دايما .. بيلغي أي حجاب...
ممكن ساعات .. تلاقي ضباب = و ربك دايما .. بيجمع الأحباب ..*

----------


## وجدى محمود

[grade="d2691e 8b0000 ff0000 ff6347"]صباح الدنيا حولينا

نقط وحروف

وكلمه نشوفها بعنينا

نحس بخوف

صباح لهفة حبيب لحبيب

يروحله وقلبه ليه ملهوف

يلقى الوش متغير

يقول دى ظروف[/grade]

----------


## فراشة

صباح العندليب أيام ******* دا عُمر وفات ف غمضة عين

وقف باصص وراه واحتار******** دا إمتى عدّى عمره... وفين؟



فراشة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مش مشكلة .. شباك ولا باب = الأمل دايما .. بيلغي أي حجاب...
> ممكن ساعات .. تلاقي ضباب = و ربك دايما .. بيجمع الأحباب ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
على رأيك... ياكشي يكون شق=النور بيبان وسط الضلمة
والإنسان لو صح وع الحق=الليل بينوّر له... بكلمة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [grade="d2691e 8b0000 ff0000 ff6347"]صباح الدنيا حولينا
> نقط وحروف
> وكلمه نشوفها بعنينا
> نحس بخوف
> صباح لهفة حبيب لحبيب
> يروحله وقلبه ليه ملهوف
> يلقى الوش متغير
> يقول دى ظروف[/grade]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك خير على الدنيا= ما هي دعوتنا دايما خير
فهيّ تجيب حاجات تانية=لحد ما ييجي يوم تغيير.[/poem]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح العندليب بيفكّر..و كتر التفكير ..جننه

لا عارف يتصور بكرة...و لا حتى امبارح..حنّله

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب أيام ******* دا عُمر وفات ف غمضة عين
> وقف باصص وراه واحتار******** دا إمتى عدّى عمره... وفين؟
> 
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الدنيا طيارة=تسابق... واحنا راكبين تاكس
يخش ف حارة ورا حارة=وأحيانا... يسوق بالعكس.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> على رأيك... ياكشي يكون شق=النور بيبان وسط الضلمة
> والإنسان لو صح وع الحق=الليل بينوّر له... بكلمة.[/poem]


*
عدي النهار !! .. و عدي الليل !! = هو فيه كلمة ؟!... عشان تطلع !!

الانسان له دول .. و له قلب!! =فاتح عينيه  .. بس الشمس ما بتسطع !*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> عدي النهار !! .. و عدي الليل !! = هو فيه كلمة ؟!... عشان تطلع !!
> الانسان له دول .. و له قلب!! =فاتح عينيه  .. بس الشمس ما بتسطع !*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الغريب في الشمس كونها=ساطعة ميت مليون سنه
واحنا ثانية نشوف عيونها=ساعة بتغيب عننا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب غُربة=ما بين عش الأمل والخوف
يا بكرة... راح تجيب ضربة؟= كفاية... ما انت جبت ألوف؟[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب غُربة=ما بين عش الأمل والخوف
> يا بكرة... راح تجيب ضربة؟= كفاية... ما انت جبت ألوف؟[/poem]


*و بكره ليه ؟! ... الضرب مالوش مواعيد = بيئلم ... وما بتعودش عليه ..
و الوحدة ... غربة مش من بعيد = بتعلم ... الكون مفيش مكان فيه ...*

----------


## nariman

> صباح العندليب غُربة=ما بين عش الأمل والخوف
> يا بكرة... راح تجيب ضربة؟= كفاية... ما انت جبت ألوف؟


*وياترى فعلاً أيامنا حتكتفي*  :2: 


*الحمدلله* 

 :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب غُربة=ما بين عش الأمل والخوف
> يا بكرة... راح تجيب ضربة؟= كفاية... ما انت جبت ألوف؟[/poem]


*
و بكره ليه ؟! ... الضرب مالوش مواعيد = بيئلم ... وما بتعودش عليه ..
و الوحدة ... غربة مش من بعيد = بتعلم ... الكون مفيش مكان فيه ...*


آسف جدا لتكرار الرد .. :f2:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> *صباح العندليب غُربة=ما بين عش الأمل والخوف* 
> *يا بكرة... راح تجيب ضربة؟= كفاية... ما انت جبت ألوف؟*


 

*مساء العندليب .. مضروب = و بعض الضرب ... بيجوّي*
*ما دامت ماشية بالمجلوب = يا زين جول لي .. ايش انسوّي؟؟*
بيجوّي = بيقوّي
بالمجلوب = بالمقلوب
جول = قول

----------


## وجدى محمود

[grade="a0522d ff6347 008000 0000ff"]صباح العندليب واقف

وسايب عشه للأحباب

يدفوه بالحنان والحب

يشيلو منه كل عذاب[/grade]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *و بكره ليه ؟! ... الضرب مالوش مواعيد = بيئلم ... وما بتعودش عليه ..
> و الوحدة ... غربة مش من بعيد = بتعلم ... الكون مفيش مكان فيه ...*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
علشان بكرة... دا المجهول=اللي نخاف من نابه الجارح
واليوم عايشينه ومقبول=أما الماضي... فسابنا... امبارح.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *وياترى فعلاً أيامنا حتكتفي* 
> 
> *الحمدلله*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الزمن زي الوحوش=يشرب امّا يكتفي
والشبع مابيعرفوش=إلاّ لمّا... نختفي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء العندليب .. مضروب = و بعض الضرب ... بيجوّي*
> *ما دامت ماشية بالمجلوب = يا زين جول لي .. ايش انسوّي؟؟*[/center]
> 
> بيجوّي = بيقوّي
> بالمجلوب = بالمقلوب
> جول = قول


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عاجول لك عاد: اهه المكتوب؟=وجلبي انصرّ م  الحسرة
تاجيش نجتلها؟... تِخفَىَ جلوب=وخشم ونفس مِنكسره.[/poem]

عاجول: حاقول
عاد:تعبير عن "ولا يوجد كلام آخر"
جلبي: قلبي
انصرّ: اتلم في صرّة = انطوى على نفسة
تاجيش: تيجيش = تيجي
تخفى: تختفي = تغور
جلوب: قلوب
خشم: فم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [grade="a0522d ff6347 008000 0000ff"]صباح العندليب واقف
> وسايب عشه للأحباب
> يدفوه بالحنان والحب
> يشيلو منه كل عذاب[/grade]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مسير الدنيا تضحك لي=وعش العندليب يدفا
آديني بقلبي وبعقلي=باصبّر نفسي في الوقفة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب بيفكّر..و كتر التفكير ..جننه
> 
> لا عارف يتصور بكرة...و لا حتى امبارح..حنّله


الأخت الفاضلة العزيزة / إيمان الشامي

أرجو أن تتقبلي مزيد إعتذاري لتأخري في الرد على مشاركتك الرقيقة...

يعلم الله إنه سهو غير مقصود...

سامحيني.

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الوقوف بين الزمن=زي عود كبريت مولّع
لحظة نوره بيؤتمن=لحظة ناره تجور وتلسع.[/poem]

----------


## عصام كابو

طيب انا اعمل ايه وسط الشعراء الجبابرة هنا

صباح الخير على الكل و على عندليبنا الجميل استاذ ايمن

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
والنبي يا "إيمان" لا تسامحيني=دا العفو يزيّن أصحابه
والله سهيت وحياة ديني=ولا شفت سؤالك وجوابه
حالاً بصيت... وقعت عيني=على بستان إسمك على بابه
غلطان... وكتبت على جبيني=يا مسامح... أعذر من شابوا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> طيب انا اعمل ايه وسط الشعراء الجبابرة هنا
> صباح الخير على الكل و على عندليبنا الجميل استاذ ايمن


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تعمل اللي دايما انت=اتعرفت بتعمله
حتة ذوق... واللطف حتة=والوداد... بتكمله
دا الغياب ع الصحبة حتى=طال... ونفسي توصله.[/poem]

----------


## loly_h

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/4.gif" border="double,9,purple" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صبح العندليب يحلم   =   بيوم واحد يعيش فرحان

وينسى أد إيه إتألم    =  وينسى عمــر م الحرمان[/poem]

----------


## taro2a1

*صباحك عندليب دايما حيران ********** أوفٍي للناس إزاي وعدي

مجافيني النوم أيوة سهران ********** ماتعودتٍش أبدا أخلف عهدي*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> والنبي يا "إيمان" لا تسامحيني=دا العفو يزيّن أصحابه
> والله سهيت وحياة ديني=ولا شفت سؤالك وجوابه
> حالاً بصيت... وقعت عيني=على بستان إسمك على بابه
> غلطان... وكتبت على جبيني=يا مسامح... أعذر من شابوا.


 
يا نهار أبيض!!!!!!!!!!!أستاذ أيمن بنفسه كاتب فيا أنا شعر اعتذار!!!!!!!!

هقعد انا في البلد ليه طيب تاني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أستاذي الغاااااااااااااالي / أيمن

وجودك و رجوع العندليبات أكبر هدية ممكن تقدمها لنا..

انا بناكفك بس يا استاذي زي ما اتعودت مني مش أكتر

صباح الفل   :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/4.gif" border="double,9,purple" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صبح العندليب يحلم   =   بيوم واحد يعيش فرحان
> وينسى أد إيه إتألم    =  وينسى عمــر م الحرمان[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ساعات الفرح بيجيلنا=ونعمل إن مش شايفين
دا كتر الحزن في عيوننا؟=دا ولاّ بحزننا راضيين؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباحك عندليب دايما حيران ********** أوفٍي للناس إزاي وعدي
> مجافيني النوم أيوة سهران ********** ماتعودتٍش أبدا أخلف عهدي*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
على إيه يابني تكون قلقان؟=يكفي ما في القُدرة يا شاب
ربك قال لك في القرآن=المضطر عليهشي عتاب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يا نهار أبيض!!!!!!!!!!!أستاذ أيمن بنفسه كاتب فيا أنا شعر اعتذار!!!!!!!!
> 
> هقعد انا في البلد ليه طيب تاني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> أستاذي الغاااااااااااااالي / أيمن
> 
> وجودك و رجوع العندليبات أكبر هدية ممكن تقدمها لنا..
> 
> انا بناكفك بس يا استاذي زي ما اتعودت مني مش أكتر
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يعني تناكفيني... وتهاجري؟=دا انا ما عملتش حاجة غريبة
حقك حتماً تاخديه بدري=دا العدل المتأخر... خيبة
ناكفي يا بنتي ما هو دا قدري=خمسين بنت يناكفوا الشيبة
بس سعيد والله وانا مهري=عشان انتم في قلوبكم طيبة.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

*صباح عندليب.. ندمان .. = لحظة !!... صدق أمل 

و طلع ..  وهمان = و الدنيا !! ..ما فيها غير الزعل ..

آه لو شوفته إمبارح!! ... فرحان= بس النهارده .. خسارة ... إتهمل ..
*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح عندليب.. ندمان .. = لحظة !!... صدق أمل 
> و طلع ..  وهمان = و الدنيا !! ..ما فيها غير الزعل ..
> آه لو شوفته إمبارح!! ... فرحان= بس النهارده .. خسارة ... إتهمل ..
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مين بيهمل؟ البشر؟=منتظر إيه غير كدا؟
لكن العبد ان صبر=حقه جايله من العِدا.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مين بيهمل؟ البشر؟=منتظر إيه غير كدا؟
> لكن العبد ان صبر=حقه جايله من العِدا.[/poem]


*
ساعات .. يقول كدا .. =لكن اللي بيشوفه ... حزن و أسي ..

ولا بتفرق .. ولا يهم حدا .. =الظاهر زمانه .. ولي و مضي ..*

----------


## فراشة

صباح العندليب مراجيح******* بفرحة وخوف... تطير بينا

في لحظة فوق في الريح*******وف لحظة تانية لتحت ترمينا



فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

[grade="0000ff 00008b 4b0082 000000"]صباح العندليب شايف

حبايبه وهما ناسينه

صباح العندليب خايف

يتوه من عين محبينه[/grade]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> ساعات .. يقول كدا .. =لكن اللي بيشوفه ... حزن و أسي ..
> ولا بتفرق .. ولا يهم حدا .. =الظاهر زمانه .. ولي و مضي ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قول على كيفك... واللي حيجرى=راح يجرى مهما انت تقول
دي الأيام مش ثابتة المجرى=سنة في مدوحرة ويوم معقول
إقبلهم واستنّى ف بكرة=وادعي بلحظة فرْح تطول
ربك لو طاوعك على فكرة=إنت تضيع... وانت المسؤول.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب مراجيح******* بفرحة وخوف... تطير بينا
> في لحظة فوق في الريح*******وف لحظة تانية لتحت ترمينا
> 
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح أيام بتتقلب=نتوه فيها بدون توقيت
ولو ثبتت... راح اتعجّب=وتأكيداً... حاقول:ملّيت.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [grade="0000ff 00008b 4b0082 000000"]صباح العندليب شايف
> حبايبه وهما ناسينه
> صباح العندليب خايف
> يتوه من عين محبينه[/grade]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وهل ينساك حبيب عرفك؟=دا حتى ان غاب... معاه ذكرى
لا هو اللي يدوق ضيا شعرك=بغير شعرك... يشوف بكرة؟[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

[grade="00008b 0000ff 00008b 000000"]أكيد حيشوف 

 مدام فارغه المشاعر فيه

دا وسط  إلوف 

ومش شايف بشر حواليه[/grade]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [grade="00008b 0000ff 00008b 000000"]أكيد حيشوف 
>  مدام فارغه المشاعر فيه
> دا وسط  إلوف 
> ومش شايف بشر حواليه[/grade]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا هو انت تظنّ إن عينيك=صحيح بتشوف زهور ياسمين؟
دا شيء في الروح ومش بإيديك=تحسّة... لو تنام العين.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

*رسالتك .. رسالة خير و صباحه = بتسعدني .. بتوحشني لما ماتجيش ..

يبارلك و يحميك .. صباحك و مساؤه = بتهونلي .. هموم في الصدر بتجيش ..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *رسالتك .. رسالة خير و صباحه = بتسعدني .. بتوحشني لما ماتجيش ..
> يبارلك و يحميك .. صباحك و مساؤه = بتهونلي .. هموم في الصدر بتجيش ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
التهوين من عند الخالق=أنا بس الناقل وسبب
والأيام دي جوّها خانق=بلا أخلاق والحالة عجب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب خجلان=يولّع شمعة التوبة
وواقف في الظلام حيران=يناجي... برعشة مكروبة
طب اطلب كيف انا الغفران؟=بأعمالي اللي معطوبة
وباتمنّى رضا الرحمن=فكيف ما اطلبشي... ميت نوبة؟[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> التهوين من عند الخالق=أنا بس الناقل وسبب
> والأيام دي جوّها خانق=بلا أخلاق والحالة عجب.[/poem]


*كرهت المشي في الشارع = من الزحمة و قلة الادب ..

اقول اشوفلي مكان في الصحرا = للاسف .. مافيهاش عصير قصب ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب خجلان=يولّع شمعة التوبة
> وواقف في الظلام حيران=يناجي... برعشة مكروبة
> طب اطلب كيف انا الغفران؟=بأعمالي اللي معطوبة
> وباتمنّى رضا الرحمن=فكيف ما اطلبشي... ميت نوبة؟[/poem]



*ربك سميع عليم .. رحمن و رحيم =أدخل اتوضا .. كما يجب

قول و عيد .. يا أرحم الراحمين = و بنية خالصة .. اللهم إستجب ..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *ربك سميع عليم .. رحمن و رحيم =أدخل اتوضا .. كما يجب
> قول و عيد .. يا أرحم الراحمين = و بنية خالصة .. اللهم إستجب ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أسكت... مش نفذت نصيحتك=قلت أصلّي العصر دا فوراً
بعد ما خلصته بسلامتك=وشوية... والعصر بيدّن.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> أسكت... مش نفذت نصيحتك=قلت أصلّي العصر دا فوراً
> بعد ما خلصته بسلامتك=وشوية... والعصر بيدّن.[/poem]


*
خد بالك .. من توقيت بلادنا =ما تروح تصلي علي توقيت الهند ..!!

هم بدري شوية عنا .. = بس برضه .. نعيد .. و ربنا له الحمد ..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> خد بالك .. من توقيت بلادنا =ما تروح تصلي علي توقيت الهند ..!!
> هم بدري شوية عنا .. = بس برضه .. نعيد .. و ربنا له الحمد ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا يا سيدنا... الهند دي زحمة= إيه رأيك في الصلاة في هاواي؟
ناس أُصَلا... وما بينهم رحمة=بالذات لو جيبك هاي هاي.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> لا يا سيدنا... الهند دي زحمة= إيه رأيك في الصلاة في هاواي؟
> ناس أُصَلا... وما بينهم رحمة=بالذات لو جيبك هاي هاي.[/poem]


*هاواي ؟؟ .. دي بعدنا بتسع ساعات!! =لا روح إنت .. و إن شاء الله تصلي العصر .. بكره..

و جيبي يا صاحبي .. مابيعرف غير هات !! = لو عندك بنات ..  اللي فيه خارج زي.. المطره ..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *هاواي ؟؟ .. دي بعدنا بتسع ساعات!! =لا روح إنت .. و إن شاء الله تصلي العصر .. بكره..
> و جيبي يا صاحبي .. مابيعرف غير هات !! = لو عندك بنات ..  اللي فيه خارج زي.. المطره ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عندي بنات!!! طب قول يا معين=هو انا حيلتي يا خويا سواهم؟
أربعة... يحرسهم م العين=وحفيدتي... الخامسة معاهم
تبقى "هاواي" حنروحها منين؟=اهه كلمة... وحاقعد ويّاهم.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> عندي بنات!!! طب قول يا معين=هو انا حيلتي يا خويا سواهم؟
> أربعة... يحرسهم م العين=وحفيدتي... الخامسة معاهم
> تبقى "هاواي" حنروحها منين؟=اهه كلمة... وحاقعد ويّاهم.[/poem]



*بعد كلامك .. نجيب مالآخر .. = أنا حجزتلنا .. تذكرتين ..

نروح هاوياك .. و نبقي مساخر !!= ماحنا شكلنا !!.. هايبقي عليه العين ..

*****

و المغرب أذن .. يا أيمن ... = و مانا عارف ... ناوي تصليه فين ؟؟*

*حرما مقدما ..*

----------


## صفحات العمر

مساء العندليب باصص وحاسس ..
بالقمر والليل 
ولامس ضحكيات الحلم ننى عنيه 
وكاتب ف الهوى مواويل 
مساء العندليب شاعر ..
قوى كده ليه :4:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

مساء العندليب محتار..و مش واقف على أرض صلبة

شوية الجنة ..بتبقى نار..و الحالة تحت الزيرو بحبة

مساء الفل يا أستاذ أيمن :f:  :f:

----------


## ahmedab216

*الكلمة .. حروف جنب بعضيها = الروح فيها .. مش تلاقيها ..

و الضحكة .. مالكش فيها = بس الأنة .. هي اللي لك فيها ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

كان زمان بيقول .. صبح و مسا = و الوقت .. كله اتنسي ..

نسي الاسم .. فاكر بس الأسا = و يفتكر بس .. اللي كان مشي ..

ظنيت  .. يومي هايبتدا = أمل هربان .. و مالحزن أحتسي ..

----------


## ahmedab216

أخي العزيز .. أيمن ..

أستأذنك في فترة .. أستجمع فيها نفسي .. أحببت عندليبياتك ... و لكنها استهلكتني ...

في رعاية الله أخي العزيز ...

----------


## sameh atiya

*أستاذ أيمن وأستاذ أحمد ضحكتوني جداً 
استمروا بقى إوعى حد يهزم الثاني*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب في زحام 

بين فرحه ودمعه وضحكه ولعبه

مش عارف يعبر بكلام

وحاسس إن الحياه صعبه

*

----------


## وجدى محمود

وإحساسه صحيح جدا

وأصعب منها إن إحنا

سمحنا لحزنا إنه

يخبى عنا افراحنا

عشقنا الصعب والأحزان

بقت فرشه لمطرحنا

----------


## أم أحمد

صباح الخير علي قلوبكم الجميلة  :f: 
صباحكم رضا وسعادة من الله عز وجل
وجمعة مباركة علي الجميع :f:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب .. رجاء تائب ومش عايز غير الغفران

وبدعي يارب إعتقني ببركة دعاء شهر رمضان

وإغفرلي ذنبي ونجيني وإبعدني عن العصيان

ساعدني يارب وقويني وإنصرني على أي شيطان

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

صباح العندليب سكر 
على بدار وست الدار وعم غباشى وعليوه 
صباح طيب ومتعطر
بيشبه لون جدع مصراوى وحليوه
طبيعة الخفه فى دمه 
بيعرف يحتوى همه ... بغنيوة

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب خجلان=يولّع شمعة التوبة
> وواقف في الظلام حيران=يناجي... برعشة مكروبة
> طب اطلب كيف انا الغفران؟=بأعمالي اللي معطوبة
> وباتمنّى رضا الرحمن=فكيف ما اطلبشي... ميت نوبة؟[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/43.gif" border="groove,4,tomato" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ربك وسع الكون وشمله = وهو بعفوه للعبد الفقير شامل

العبد بيغلط وبينسي غلطه = وربك عمره ماكان يوم هامل

لكنه بعفوه وبكرمه الكبير = بيصفح لك عشان تكون سالم

وتكون عنده من التوابين = وإوعى عن ذكره تكون خامل

يارب تقبل توبة عبدك الـ = مسكين وتجعلنى في عفوك آمل[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح عندليب بيحاول .. يعدي الأزمه من غير هم

ويبعد نفسه شويه .. علشان مايكونش ثقيل الدم*

----------


## فراشة

مسا العندليب حكايات****** بحروف عمره بيحكيها

نعيش أيامه..وأحلامه ****** ونحس بأجمل معانيها

فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

*صباح العندليب غايب

بقاله يومين

سايبنى لوحدتى وسايب

فى قلبى أنين*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

*مساء العندليب نــــاوي = يجيبها البر ..و يقصّر* 
*ما يعمل فيها يوم غاوي=ولا يفلسف .. ولا يفسر*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*صباح العندليب جاى ف رمضان ... ولكل الحبايب يهنى ويبارك 
مشغول وحاله على طول توهان .... بس للعندليبيات ما يفارق*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*بادئاً ذي بدء... أتوجه بكل الشكر والعرفان للأخوة والأخوات الذين تفضلوا بالمشاركة...

سأحاول الرد بما يليق ويناسب...

وإن كنت على يقين من عدم قدرتي على الوفاء بحقكم...

جزاكم الله كل الخير جميعا.*




> *بعد كلامك .. نجيب مالآخر .. = أنا حجزتلنا .. تذكرتين ..
> نروح هاوياك .. و نبقي مساخر !!= ماحنا شكلنا !!.. هايبقي عليه العين ..
> *****
> و المغرب أذن .. يا أيمن ... = و مانا عارف ... ناوي تصليه فين ؟؟*
> *حرما مقدما ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إيه اللي يودينا؟ دا أصلاً=مش حنعدّي حجر الصحة
م أنفلونزا حنتحصّن=ومن الكوليرا... وبرد... وكُحّة
ويحطّونا ف صندوق فوراً=زي ما رحنا... رجعنا ف لمحة.[/poem]




> مساء العندليب باصص وحاسس ..
> بالقمر والليل 
> ولامس ضحكيات الحلم ننى عنيه 
> وكاتب ف الهوى مواويل 
> مساء العندليب شاعر ..
> قوى كده ليه


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حرفك... قولك... حسك... شعرك=ما بنلقاهشي ف غير إنسان
كل كلامك بيّن فضلك=من فضلك... كلمني كمان.[/poem]




> مساء العندليب محتار..و مش واقف على أرض صلبة
> 
> شوية الجنة ..بتبقى نار..و الحالة تحت الزيرو بحبة
> 
> مساء الفل يا أستاذ أيمن


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
امّال عايزين إيه م الدنيا؟=تخضرّ وتصلح أحوالنا
ازاي... هيّ أصلا فانية=احنا بنرسم فوق... ع الجنّة.[/poem]




> *الكلمة .. حروف جنب بعضيها = الروح فيها .. مش تلاقيها ..
> و الضحكة .. مالكش فيها = بس الأنة .. هي اللي لك فيها ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا ضحكة... وفين نناديها؟=وروحي ف نار بتكويها
وفين الصبر يطفيها؟=أمانة يا رب تنهيها.[/poem]




> كان زمان بيقول .. صبح و مسا = و الوقت .. كله اتنسي ..
> نسي الاسم .. فاكر بس الأسا = و يفتكر بس .. اللي كان مشي ..
> ظنيت  .. يومي هايبتدا = أمل هربان .. و مالحزن أحتسي ..


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إغرس الألم... أو إغرس=ابتسامة تعيش لبكرة
حط إيدك... مش حتلمس=غير مراية... وروح... وذكرى.[/poem]




> أخي العزيز .. أيمن ..
> أستأذنك في فترة .. أستجمع فيها نفسي .. أحببت عندليبياتك ... و لكنها استهلكتني ...
> في رعاية الله أخي العزيز ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حلو اللي بيستأذن منّي=قبل ما ارد... اهه سابني وفرّ
طب لو قلت له: لأ... اهه سابني=محتاس م الزنقة وم الحرّ.[/poem]




> *أستاذ أيمن وأستاذ أحمد ضحكتوني جداً 
> استمروا بقى إوعى حد يهزم الثاني*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
والنبي إيه... بقى ضحكناك؟=إنت يا وِلد فاكرها السيما؟
طب لو شفتك... حاجري وراك=بطبنجة... وعصاية قديمة.[/poem]




> *مساء عندليب في زحام 
> بين فرحه ودمعه وضحكه ولعبه
> مش عارف يعبر بكلام
> وحاسس إن الحياه صعبه
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
طب تصدقي بإيه= لو بسيطة... راح نملّ
دا الجميل يظهر عينية=بالسواد داير بكُحل.[/poem]




> وإحساسه صحيح جدا
> وأصعب منها إن إحنا
> سمحنا لحزنا إنه
> يخبى عنا افراحنا
> عشقنا الصعب والأحزان
> بقت فرشه لمطرحنا


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الحزن دا شيء يخرب بيته=بيهاجم صحة أو قوت
بس بطول معرفته لقيته=تتجاهلة... بيدبل... ويموت.[/poem]




> صباح الخير علي قلوبكم الجميلة 
> صباحكم رضا وسعادة من الله عز وجل
> وجمعة مباركة علي الجميع


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بيني وبينك... كان تار بايت=إنتي أمرتيني... وقد كان
بس صراحة... الحق اهه فايت=طظ ف مليون ألف شيطان.[/poem]




> *مساء عندليب .. رجاء تائب ومش عايز غير الغفران
> وبدعي يارب إعتقني ببركة دعاء شهر رمضان
> وإغفرلي ذنبي ونجيني وإبعدني عن العصيان
> ساعدني يارب وقويني وإنصرني على أي شيطان
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا طالب رحمة من ربك=إلهك يفرحه الغفران
دعاءك راحة... وف قلبك=تلاقي النجوى... نور وأمان.[/poem]




> صباح العندليب سكر 
> على بدار وست الدار وعم غباشى وعليوه 
> صباح طيب ومتعطر
> بيشبه لون جدع مصراوى وحليوه
> طبيعة الخفه فى دمه 
> بيعرف يحتوى همه ... بغنيوة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مع العصفور بتشجينا=وم الأسماء... تجيب ألحان
تقول: يا ودّ كفّينا=وإنت الودّ... لمّا يبان.[/poem]




> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/43.gif" border="groove,4,tomato" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ربك وسع الكون وشمله = وهو بعفوه للعبد الفقير شامل
> العبد بيغلط وبينسي غلطه = وربك عمره ماكان يوم هامل
> لكنه بعفوه وبكرمه الكبير = بيصفح لك عشان تكون سالم
> وتكون عنده من التوابين = وإوعى عن ذكره تكون خامل
> يارب تقبل توبة عبدك الـ = مسكين وتجعلنى في عفوك آمل[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بتتفاعل مع الكلمة=وبتقدّر شعور الناس
تحط الحق في البسمة=بلطف... ورقّة الإحساس.[/poem]




> *صباح عندليب بيحاول .. يعدي الأزمه من غير هم
> ويبعد نفسه شويه .. علشان مايكونش ثقيل الدم*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا بنتي ربك يمتحنك=زي المعدن... جوّا النار
ربي يصونك ويقسّم لك=عطر الجنّة... مع الأبرار.[/poem]




> مسا العندليب حكايات****** بحروف عمره بيحكيها
> نعيش أيامه..وأحلامه ****** ونحس بأجمل معانيها
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا ريت أقدر أجمّلها=ولا أكتبشي غير أفراح
دا لو عصفورة يحملها=نسيم... برضه وفيها جراح.[/poem]




> *صباح العندليب غايب
> بقاله يومين
> سايبنى لوحدتى وسايب
> فى قلبى أنين*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هو غيابي دا كان بمزاجي؟=واشمعنى انا محسوب لي غياب؟
إملوا الموضوع هنا على ما آجي=دا انتو الصحبة وزين الاحباب.[/poem]




> *مساء العندليب نــــاوي = يجيبها البر ..و يقصّر* 
> *ما يعمل فيها يوم غاوي=ولا يفلسف .. ولا يفسر*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لو كلامك ع الفروق=بين قلوبنا وبين عقولنا؟
تبقى فاهمني يا ذوق=يكفى شكوانا بحمولنا
والنكد... يهوى العقوق=لو ما ناكلهوش... ياكلنا.[/poem]




> *صباح العندليب جاى ف رمضان ... ولكل الحبايب يهنى ويبارك 
> مشغول وحاله على طول توهان .... بس للعندليبيات ما يفارق*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ربنا ما يجيب لك توهان=ويرسّي حالك ويهدّي
أهه جاية أيام رمضان=ادعي يطول ولا عمره يعدّي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب في التاكس=دا من بدري وراه مشوار
في زحمة وزيطة... ألف كلاكس=وناس ع الصبح غاوية نقار
لو اتكلّم... راح آخد بوكس= فحاسكت... واعتبرها هزار!!! [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب "كارّو"=بيتمشى... ف "عماد الدين"
وينقد أي ناس مرّوا=ويتفرّج على الفتارين
وخط طويل بينجرّوا=وراه... وودانه طين وعجين. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب إنسان=بيتردد يقول: آسف
غريبة... ما احنا كنّا اخوان=بنتعاتب ونتكاشف
ياسيدنا... ليه تكون حيران؟=دي حتى المرجلة... مواقف. [/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب جاهز لإستقبال شهر رمضان

وداعي ربه وعارف إن ده شهر الغفران

*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*صباح العندليب صايم

عن الخناقات

عشان بس الشيطان نايم

ناويت إنى أجيب شربات

وحنوزع انا وأيمن 

وأدينى هربت مـ الحسابات*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء عندليب جاهز لإستقبال شهر رمضان
> وداعي ربه وعارف إن ده شهر الغفران
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح م التقوى خَد ريحه=وفُرشة طِيب... رسمها ملاك
صباح قلبك وتواشيحه=تبكّي دموع... توبتنا معاك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب صايم
> عن الخناقات
> عشان بس الشيطان نايم
> ناويت إنى أجيب شربات
> وحنوزع انا وأيمن 
> وأدينى هربت مـ الحسابات*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
والنبي إيه؟ جاي تدبسني؟=غيرك كان أشطر يا خفيف
والشربات فين؟... بتحنّسني؟=قول: فلّست... مافيش تكليف
فاكر إنك راح توحسني؟=جيبي ما هوش ناقص تنظيف.[/poem]

----------


## فراشة

صباح العندليب مشوار   .......... ومكتوب له عليه يمشيه

وقف وسط الطريق محتار.......... حيرجع...ولاّ راح ينهيه؟ 


فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman roshdy
					

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
والنبي إيه؟ جاي تدبسني؟=غيرك كان أشطر يا خفيف
والشربات فين؟... بتحنّسني؟=قول: فلّست... مافيش تكليف
فاكر إنك راح توحسني؟=جيبي ما هوش ناقص تنظيف.[/poem]


داجيب السبع 

ياعمى العزيز أيمن

ووقت الدفع

مايصحش ومش ممكن

بإنى أتعدى ,ادفعلك تمن شربات

حتدفع وإنت ياصاحبى

سكات فى سكات

حتدفع التى هى أحسن*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراشة
					



صباح العندليب مشوار   .......... ومكتوب له عليه يمشيه

وقف وسط الطريق محتار.......... حيرجع...ولاّ راح ينهيه؟ 


فراشة



وليه يرجع فى مشواره

ويرجع ليه ؟

مدام المولى مختاره

وكاتب له الطريق يمشيه

يسيبها لربه ويكمل

ويرضى باللى مقسوم ليه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> صباح العندليب مشوار   .......... ومكتوب له عليه يمشيه
> 
> وقف وسط الطريق محتار.......... حيرجع...ولاّ راح ينهيه؟ 
> 
> 
> فراشة







> *
> 
> وليه يرجع فى مشواره
> 
> ويرجع ليه ؟
> 
> مدام المولى مختاره
> 
> وكاتب له الطريق يمشيه
> ...


*وسلم نفسك لربك ومتخفشي

وجمد قلبك واي طريق فيه امشي

قادر يحفظك ربك لأنه كريم

وادعي يهون عليك حيرتك متيأسشي
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب .. رايق مرتاح .. وعايش والأمل عنوانه

وراضي بالقسمه والمقسوم .. وثابت نفسه في مكانه*

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

كل ده علشاني أنا .. إيه الحاجات الجامدة دي  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> وإحساسه صحيح جدا
> 
> وأصعب منها إن إحنا
> 
> سمحنا لحزنا إنه
> 
> يخبى عنا افراحنا
> 
> عشقنا الصعب والأحزان
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,7,red,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/4.gif" border="groove,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تعرف ياصاحبى إننا مصريين = يعنى لما الفرح يجيينا قوام نخاف

وبكل لغة ولسان نقول اللهم = إجعله خير ونملى عبنا بالتُفاف

عشقنا الحزن ولحناه مواويل = وم الفرح نهرب ونعمل إلتفاف

دا شعبنا هو طول عمره كده =للحزن بيجرى وم الفرح بيخاف[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب مشوار   .......... ومكتوب له عليه يمشيه
> وقف وسط الطريق محتار.......... حيرجع...ولاّ راح ينهيه؟ 
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ومن إمتى أنا باختار؟=ما دام مكتوب... فحاقبل بيه
نصيب العندليب أسفار=وفين ما يروح... نصيبه يجيه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> داجيب السبع 
> ياعمى العزيز أيمن
> ووقت الدفع
> مايصحش ومش ممكن
> بإنى أتعدى ,ادفعلك تمن شربات
> حتدفع وإنت ياصاحبى
> سكات فى سكات
> حتدفع التى هى أحسن*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا بني... باقول لك: جيبي منفّض=والزعابيب بتزمّر فيه
الفار دخله عشان ما يقرقض=جاله هزال وحَول في عينيه
والسبع الغلبان بقى يرفض=الجدعنة...يكفيه ما عليه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> وليه يرجع فى مشواره
> ويرجع ليه ؟
> مدام المولى مختاره
> وكاتب له الطريق يمشيه
> يسيبها لربه ويكمل
> ويرضى باللى مقسوم ليه*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يروح... يرجع... يلف يمين=سكك يمشيها... مش موضوع
لكن آخرتها... واصلة لفين؟=إذا مش خير... فيبقى رجوع.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *وسلم نفسك لربك ومتخفشي
> وجمد قلبك واي طريق فيه امشي
> قادر يحفظك ربك لأنه كريم
> وادعي يهون عليك حيرتك متيأسشي
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حيرة إيه؟ هو مع الله=العبد ف عمره حيحتار؟
دا بيعطيه في أمان جواه=وبيهديه... مع كل نهار.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء عندليب .. رايق مرتاح .. وعايش والأمل عنوانه
> وراضي بالقسمه والمقسوم .. وثابت نفسه في مكانه*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
دي راحة قلب شاف النور=وروح ويّا الإيمان هايمة
حيثبت... والزمن بيدور=حتصفى... بالرضا صايمة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> كل ده علشاني أنا .. إيه الحاجات الجامدة دي


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عشانك... أيوة... صح... امّال=ما هو انت العندليب أصلاً
زيارتك... ظبًطت الاحوال=بفرحتنا... بنتسلطن.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,red,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/4.gif" border="groove,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> تعرف ياصاحبى إننا مصريين = يعنى لما الفرح يجيينا قوام نخاف
> وبكل لغة ولسان نقول اللهم = إجعله خير ونملى عبنا بالتُفاف
> عشقنا الحزن ولحناه مواويل = وم الفرح نهرب ونعمل إلتفاف
> دا شعبنا هو طول عمره كده =للحزن بيجرى وم الفرح بيخاف[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا تعبان منّك يا "كيماوي"=ليه تضرب في الجرح قوام؟
دايماً قولك حق، وغاوي=تقلقنا من أحلى منام
طب قول لي يا طبيب يا مداوي=مش خوفنا... دا ضد الإسلام؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب آمن=يشوف الخير... وينسى الشر
وناس بتجرّحه... لكن=نفوسهم... اللي راح تنضر
جمال الخير... طبيب ساكن=في روح صافية... دواه الصبر.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح عندليب .. يتمنى يشوف الخير في كل مكان

ويلاقى نفسه كده في لحظه عايش في دنيا فيها أمان

دي الفرحه حلوه جربها .. علاج لكل حزين مهموم

تنسى معاها أحزانك  وتصبح عايش بلا أحزان*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

[poem font="tahoma,6,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب مبسوط وسعيد = دا شهر رمضان هل هلاله 
قرر يبدأ حياته من جديد = فى وسط اصحابه واحبابه 
فى ايام كلها خير شديد = بعيد عن الشيطان واعوانه 
كل سنة وانت طيب يا عندليب = دايما وجودى بعيد عن أوانه[/poem]

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا بني... باقول لك: جيبي منفّض=والزعابيب بتزمّر فيه
> الفار دخله عشان ما يقرقض=جاله هزال وحَول في عينيه
> والسبع الغلبان بقى يرفض=الجدعنة...يكفيه ما عليه.[/poem]


[poem font="tahoma,6,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جيب السبع ما يخلاش = ده كله خير وكرم 
مين غيره هيأكلنا ببلاش = فى عزومة والجيب اتخرم
وتكون الفلوس ما عندناش = ده اخر الشهر يا محترم
اوعى تقول علينا اوباش = ده اخر قرش اتعدم 
اخر الشهر وما تنساش = الحالة كرب وانت الكرم
[/poem]

 :4:   :4:

----------


## فراشة

صباح العندليب بيقول.......... رضينا رضينا يا رحمن

أنا عبدك وباترجاك.......... تجود بالرحمة والغفران



فراشة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح عندليب .. صحي يجهز أكل اللمه والعزومات

قاعد في المطبخ بيفكر .. يعمل إيه أصناف أكلات

ماما ناويه تموتني .. كل شويه تقول طلبات

حد ياعلم ينجدني .. عايزه ارتاح لو بس ساعات*

----------


## عصام كابو

كل سنة و العندليب بخير

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح عندليب .. يتمنى يشوف الخير في كل مكان
> ويلاقى نفسه كده في لحظه عايش في دنيا فيها أمان
> دي الفرحه حلوه جربها .. علاج لكل حزين مهموم
> تنسى معاها أحزانك  وتصبح عايش بلا أحزان*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هي الدنيا دي جنة يا شاطرة؟=لأه... الدنيا همومها شديدة
استمحان ولازم له مذاكرة=فعل الخير... والجنة أكيدة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="tahoma,6,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب مبسوط وسعيد = دا شهر رمضان هل هلاله 
> قرر يبدأ حياته من جديد = فى وسط اصحابه واحبابه 
> فى ايام كلها خير شديد = بعيد عن الشيطان واعوانه 
> كل سنة وانت طيب يا عندليب = دايما وجودى بعيد عن أوانه[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تيجي براحتك... دايماً تيجي=نسمة خير بتمس قلوب
لما احزن ويطول بي نشيجي=أسمع لك... أنسى المكروب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="tahoma,6,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> جيب السبع ما يخلاش = ده كله خير وكرم 
> مين غيره هيأكلنا ببلاش = فى عزومة والجيب اتخرم
> وتكون الفلوس ما عندناش = ده اخر الشهر يا محترم
> اوعى تقول علينا اوباش = ده اخر قرش اتعدم 
> اخر الشهر وما تنساش = الحالة كرب وانت الكرم
> [/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
والنبي لو ادّنتوا ف مالطة=ما املكشي... حادّيك من فين؟
جاي تاكلني بشغل أونطه؟=لأ... حلوة... لكن على مين![/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب بيقول.......... رضينا رضينا يا رحمن
> أنا عبدك وباترجاك.......... تجود بالرحمة والغفران
> 
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جزاك الفضل يا مؤمن=يا راضي النفس... لك تبشير
دا يوم عن يوم بتتهون=سنين آخرتها كل الخير.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح عندليب .. صحي يجهز أكل اللمه والعزومات
> قاعد في المطبخ بيفكر .. يعمل إيه أصناف أكلات
> ماما ناويه تموتني .. كل شويه تقول طلبات
> حد ياعلم ينجدني .. عايزه ارتاح لو بس ساعات*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أزمة ما ليش خالص في حلولها=وانا مالي يا ستي بالمطبخ!
الأكلة اللي تتم حاكلها=لو جربت أعملها... حالبّخ.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> كل سنة و العندليب بخير


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بخير طول ما انتوا وياّنا=وطول ما الصحبة حافظة الود
نفوس بالطيبة مليانه=وأخلاق باينة ساعة الجد.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب مجدع=ونفسه يبطل التدخين
دا أنفاسه بتتقطّع=لو اتمطّع... لكن على مين؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب مكسوف=لواحد واسطته في الخير
فخد وشين على المكشوف=وجه محسور بحزن كبير
فقلنا: انسى ما ياما ألوف=ولسة ألوف حتيجي كتير
خلاص... عدّيها... ياما نشوف=لا هوّ الحق فيه تغيير؟[/poem]

----------


## فراشة

صباح العندليب غربة............ مابين أهله وخلانه

دى مُرّ الغربة هايعيشها........... وهو جوا أوطانه




فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح العندليب ناسى

حبايبه وناسى مطرحهم

لجه فى الحزن بيواسى

ولا زارهم فى أفراحهم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب غربة............ مابين أهله وخلانه
> دى مُرّ الغربة هايعيشها........... وهو جوا أوطانه
> 
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الغربة... غربة روح=في مشوار... هوّ... بيعاني
لسان الناس يقول: مجروح=وفي عيونهم... كلام تاني.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب ناسى
> حبايبه وناسى مطرحهم
> لجه فى الحزن بيواسى
> ولا زارهم فى أفراحهم


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ندمان=دا ودّ الخلّ ما يهونشي
إذا مقصّر... أكون غلطان=سامحني حقيقي... ما اقصدشي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح رمضان بعطر ونور=صباح صايمين  بأرواحهم 
وأنفاس الصيام دي بخور=يا رب الجنـة تجمعهـم. [/poem]

----------


## فراشة

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح رمضان بعطر ونور=صباح صايمين  بأرواحهم 
> وأنفاس الصيام دي بخور=يا رب الجنـة تجمعهـم. [/poem]


صباح رمضان بحب وخير.............. صباح ذاكرين بإيمانهم

وقرآن الفجر ده شاهد................وف أعلى الجنة درجاتهم


فراشة
[/CENTER]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب .. بيهني .. الكل بأول يوم رمضان

وبدعي يارب اغفر لينا .. ومع بعض هنختم القرأن
*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*صباح العندليب صايم*
*وقايم ليله للرحمن*
*وقلبه موحد الدايم*
*وشاكر فضله فى رمضان*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح رمضان بحب وخير.............. صباح ذاكرين بإيمانهم
> وقرآن الفجر ده شاهد................وف أعلى الجنة درجاتهم
> فراشة
> [/center]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح يهدينا في رمضان=ونفضل بعدها ف تقوى
دا شهر التوبة م العصيان=عشان تبقى السنة حلوة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء عندليب .. بيهني .. الكل بأول يوم رمضان
> وبدعي يارب اغفر لينا .. ومع بعض هنختم القرأن
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح "مطبخ" في توقيعك=حيفضل؟... ولاّ هو رمضان؟
حناكل؟... ولاّ حنبيعك؟=لا يمكن... دا انتي فيكي إيمان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب صايم*
> *وقايم ليله للرحمن*
> *وقلبه موحد الدايم*
> *وشاكر فضله فى رمضان*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وحياتك نبّه إخواننا=الفضل ف شوال وربيع
طول السنة موجود قدامنا=مش بس ف رمضان... لا نضيع.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح رمضان سهرنا له=وقمنا الصبح كالنايمين
ما هو الصايم بيهنى له=شذا القرآن... وحب الدين.[/poem]

----------


## فراشة

صباح رمضان بنتلاقى..........قلوبنا الصافية.. بتسلم

 بنتصالح ونتسامح..............دا من ديننا.. بنتعلم




فراشة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب ماسك قلمه .. وبيكتب كلام من القلب

كفايه جراح كفايه هموم .. اصل القلب ملهوش ذنب*

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="tahoma,6,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> جيب السبع ما يخلاش = ده كله خير وكرم 
> مين غيره هيأكلنا ببلاش = فى عزومة والجيب اتخرم
> وتكون الفلوس ما عندناش = ده اخر الشهر يا محترم
> اوعى تقول علينا اوباش = ده اخر قرش اتعدم 
> اخر الشهر وما تنساش = الحالة كرب وانت الكرم
> [/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,7,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/47.gif" border="ridge,4,tomato" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إلحق ياجدو الواد ده = جاي بعد غيبة يشحت

بس علي مين ياإبني= دا أنت في الصخر بتنحت

الحال من بعضه يافتى = م الفقر الجيوب إتقطعت

رِجالة ياعينى عليها = م الحال المايل إتبهدلت

وكل يوم نقول هتتعدل = أتاريها ياعينى إتنأدلت[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

> *مساء عندليب ماسك قلمه .. وبيكتب كلام من القلب
> 
> كفايه جراح كفايه هموم .. اصل القلب ملهوش ذنب*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,deeppink,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="groove,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عارفة ياهايدى القلب هو السبب = أصل هو غاوى من صُغره اللعب

يلعب بينا ويعيشنا في أطول حلم = ولما ييجى معاد الصحيان يهرب

يقول وأنا مالى دا كان هزار = وأنا ضعيف وكل مرة بيخرج م المطب[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح رمضان بنتلاقى..........قلوبنا الصافية.. بتسلم
>  بنتصالح ونتسامح..............دا من ديننا.. بنتعلم
> 
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وحتى بدون ما نتسامح=فبرضه سلامنا من ديننا
حنتناسى عمل جارح=لكين صاحيين له بعقولنا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء عندليب ماسك قلمه .. وبيكتب كلام من القلب
> كفايه جراح كفايه هموم .. اصل القلب ملهوش ذنب*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
امّال يعني دا ذنب المعدة؟=هوّ القلب بيتعب روحه
عمرك شفتي القلب اتغدى=غير أفراح... يا ألم ف جروحه؟[/poem]

----------


## nariman

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا عندليب*
**

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/47.gif" border="ridge,4,tomato" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> إلحق ياجدو الواد ده = جاي بعد غيبة يشحت
> بس علي مين ياإبني= دا أنت في الصخر بتنحت
> الحال من بعضه يافتى = م الفقر الجيوب إتقطعت
> رِجالة ياعينى عليها = م الحال المايل إتبهدلت
> وكل يوم نقول هتتعدل = أتاريها ياعينى إتنأدلت[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سيبه بيحلم... وأنا وبختي =ياكشي يجيب طبلة ومزمار
ما هو لو يتعرّف على حالتي=آخرتها... حيجيب لي فطار.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,deeppink,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="groove,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> عارفة ياهايدى القلب هو السبب = أصل هو غاوى من صُغره اللعب
> يلعب بينا ويعيشنا في أطول حلم = ولما ييجى معاد الصحيان يهرب
> يقول وأنا مالى دا كان هزار = وأنا ضعيف وكل مرة بيخرج م المطب[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قول لها يا "كيماوي" وفهمها=بتدافع عن سبب النار
يعني عشان قلبها يألمها=تمشي معاه لآخر المشوار؟![/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *كل سنة وانت طيب يا عندليب*
> **


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بوردة... وفانوس... والكلام المفيد=خمس كلمات وسطهم حرفين
جابت نور وعطر لنهارنا السعيد=وخلّتني أسأل: يا ست انتي فين؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح في صيام وتسبيحة=وتهذيب النفوس لله
وركعة قيام... وترويحة=وعابد يرتجي مولاه.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح "مطبخ" في توقيعك=حيفضل؟... ولاّ هو رمضان؟
> حناكل؟... ولاّ حنبيعك؟=لا يمكن... دا انتي فيكي إيمان.[/poem]


*واهون عليك تبيع بنتك علشان اكله بـ نصف ريال

هتاكل طبعاً وتدعيلي .. وهتألف احلى موال*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *واهون عليك تبيع بنتك علشان اكله بـ نصف ريال
> 
> هتاكل طبعاً وتدعيلي .. وهتألف احلى موال*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ولا ابيعكيش بعيوني الجوز=دي مناكفة أب لبننوتتي
هو البيع في ضنايا يجوز؟!=دا انتوا بناتي وونسي ف شيبتي
خدي بالك م الرز ابو لوز=تحت الديك... موصوف لي ف حالتي.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ولا ابيعكيش بعيوني الجوز=دي مناكفة أب لبننوتتي
> هو البيع في ضنايا يجوز؟!=دا انتوا بناتي وونسي ف شيبتي
> خدي بالك م الرز ابو لوز=تحت الديك... موصوف لي ف حالتي.[/poem]


*ارملت الفرخه وجبت الديك .. وعملت الرز واللوز غلي

وعليهم محشي وطبق فريك .. والحلو ياوالدي أم علي*

----------


## أم أحمد

> صباح في صيام وتسبيحة=وتهذيب النفوس لله
> وركعة قيام... وترويحة=وعابد يرتجي مولاه.


 مساء الإيمان يا عندليب
ما أروع العندليبيات في شهر رمضان الكريم
جعلنا الله وإياكم من عتقاءه :f2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

*صباح العندليب نعمه

شايفها جيه مالرحمن

وبيها الدنيا مبتسمه

وفرحانه بقدوم رمضان

صباح العندليب كلمه

يقولها القلب يتهنى

يارب

إقبل دعا عبادك

ونولنا رضا وغفران*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> *ارملت الفرخه وجبت الديك .. وعملت الرز واللوز غلي
> 
> وعليهم محشي وطبق فريك .. والحلو ياوالدي أم علي*



انا عاوز الارمله .. ....فى فطورى انجزها

وان كان صُعُبْ أكلها ..بشرفى اتجوزها

----------


## وجدى محمود

*وأنا حأعملك مأزون*

 ::evil:: 

*بس يأستاذ يحيى*

*تناولنى صدر حنون*

 :Censored2: 

*ومعاه وركين والكبده*

*والباقى لهايدى يهون*

 :Ouch: 


*والريش راح يبقى المهر*
 :hey: 

*أو حتى المهر يكون*

 :GANJA: 

*ربع جنيه أخر الشهر*

*وأهو رحمه على المدفون*
 :Roll2:

----------


## فراشة

صباح رمضان وفى القرآن.......... حروف من نور بتهدينا

نعود ونتوب عن العصيان............. وع الشيطان..تقويّنا 


فراشة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

_ههههههههههههههه

ده أكل والدي أكلتوا ههههههههههههههههه

ياللا الف هنا لأستاذ يحيى ولأستاذ وجدي

_

----------


## the_chemist

> *ارملت الفرخه وجبت الديك .. وعملت الرز واللوز غلي
> 
> وعليهم محشي وطبق فريك .. والحلو ياوالدي أم علي*


[poem font="simplified arabic,7,darkred,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="inset,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياقسوة قلبك علي الأرملة = بعد ماكانت عايشة متستتة

تدبحى بعلها وكمان قلبها = وتخليها كده تعيش متمسكنة

كنت هاتيها تبقي عاشت = معاه في العشة والحلة متمكنة[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,darkred,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="inset,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ياقسوة قلبك علي الأرملة = بعد ماكانت عايشة متستتة
> 
> تدبحى بعلها وكمان قلبها = وتخليها كده تعيش متمسكنة
> 
> كنت هاتيها تبقي عاشت = معاه في العشة والحلة متمكنة[/poem]


*يعني اسيبها يوم تتهنى .. ووالدي يفضل بس جعان

قولت اهد العشه عليها .. واخليها يوم ماتنام

كانت قرفه الديك في حياته وكل شويه تكاكي عليه

قولت اريح الديك منها  .. أصل الديك ياحرام غلبان
*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*صباح العندليب ساهر.....* 
*فى شهر فضيل*
*صباح العندليب عاشق.....* 
*قيام الليل*
*صباح العندليب تراويح ......*
*يعيش وياها جو جميل*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
مساء النور على عيونك يا عندليب...الليلة و بكرة رمضان
راجع بعد غياب و وحشة..و لمة...مش لاقينها من زمان

أنا عارفة إني متأخرة كتير كتير..
أ.أيمن حقيقي منور بعندليبياتك الرائعة..اللي بقت طقس صباحي منفدرش نستغنى عنه..

بقول منقدرش نستغنى عنه

كل سنة و حضرتك عندليب..يا عندليب..



*

----------


## فراشة

صباح صيام وكلام ف الأكل............فرخة ورمى وقمر الدين

  كله إلا البسبوسة كمان...............كفاية حرام دى الناس صايمين



فراشة

----------


## the_chemist

> *يعني اسيبها يوم تتهنى .. ووالدي يفضل بس جعان
> 
> قولت اهد العشه عليها .. واخليها يوم ماتنام
> 
> كانت قرفه الديك في حياته وكل شويه تكاكي عليه
> 
> قولت اريح الديك منها  .. أصل الديك ياحرام غلبان
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,7,tomato,normal,italic" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/6.gif" border="groove,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إزاى تريحى الديك منها بدبحه = وتحطيه في الحلة عشان يتفنى

أول مرة أشوف العدل كده = يعدم المجنى عليه والجانى يتهنى

طب خليها تدوق من نفس = الكاس وعلي النار بسرعة تتسوى[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *ارملت الفرخه وجبت الديك .. وعملت الرز واللوز غلي
> وعليهم محشي وطبق فريك .. والحلو ياوالدي أم علي*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كدا انا حزنت على فرختكوا=ما تسيبيهاش وحدها... فهاتيها
راح اضحي... وحاكلها عشانكوا=لاجل رجيمي... بس اشويها.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء الإيمان يا عندليب
> ما أروع العندليبيات في شهر رمضان الكريم
> جعلنا الله وإياكم من عتقاءه


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الروعة من صحبة هنية=تجعل قلبي يجود بما عنده
دا انتوا الخير وزيادة عليّ=مين بيقول الشعر... لوحده؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب نعمه
> شايفها جيه مالرحمن
> وبيها الدنيا مبتسمه
> وفرحانه بقدوم رمضان
> صباح العندليب كلمه
> يقولها القلب يتهنى
> يارب
> إقبل دعا عبادك
> ونولنا رضا وغفران*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك للرضا عطشان=وربك يسقي م الكوثر
ما هي الدعوة في رمضان=تخلّي القلب يتنور.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> انا عاوز الارمله .. ....فى فطورى انجزها
> وان كان صُعُبْ أكلها ..بشرفى اتجوزها


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لولا غلاوتك... كنت فرمتك=وعملتك جلاش باللحم
تاكل أكلي؟ ها هأ... يا حلاوتك=بكتيره راح اسيب العضم
طب هات طرشي... واهه انت وبختك=يا حا شاركك... يا حاسيّح دم
إنت نسيت لقاءاتنا؟... سلامتك=في الأكل ماليش خال ولا عم.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *وأنا حأعملك مأزون*
> 
> 
> *بس يأستاذ يحيى*
> *تناولنى صدر حنون*
> 
> 
> *ومعاه وركين والكبده*
> *والباقى لهايدى يهون*
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بعت أخوك بجناح ونسيرة؟=لأه وإيه؟... من فرخة بتاعتي
ليلتك بمبه برعد مطيرة=واسأل من يشرح لك سيرتي
أخلاقي في الأكل عسيرة=وفتوة مرهوب من حارتي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح رمضان وفى القرآن.......... حروف من نور بتهدينا
> نعود ونتوب عن العصيان............. وع الشيطان..تقويّنا 
> 
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح فيه القلوب تصفى=وتطلب ودّ م الرحمن
نفوس واخدة على العفّة=تشرّفنا بني الإنسان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> _ههههههههههههههه
> ده أكل والدي أكلتوا ههههههههههههههههه
> ياللا الف هنا لأستاذ يحيى ولأستاذ وجدي
> _


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا جمالك وانتي ساكتالهم!!=مش ده أكلي اللي حياخدوه؟
هم حبايبي صحيح، وعشانهم=ممكن الأكل... يشمّوه
عايزة تجامليهم... فهاتيلهم=جبنة ونص رغيف ياكلوه.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يا جمالك وانتي ساكتالهم!!=مش ده أكلي اللي حياخدوه؟
> هم حبايبي صحيح، وعشانهم=ممكن الأكل... يشمّوه
> عايزة تجامليهم... فهاتيلهم=جبنة ونص رغيف ياكلوه.[/poem]


*حاضر حاضر هعمل غيرو وتاكل منه لوحدك بس

اصل يابخت من فطر صايم ده ثوابه بالخير يتحس*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,darkred,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="inset,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ياقسوة قلبك علي الأرملة = بعد ماكانت عايشة متستتة
> تدبحى بعلها وكمان قلبها = وتخليها كده تعيش متمسكنة
> كنت هاتيها تبقي عاشت = معاه في العشة والحلة متمكنة[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هات م الآخر... قصدك إيه؟=أنا وانت... مين اللي جعان؟
عايز الفرخة معاكم ليه؟=سيبها... لا حاضرب في المليان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *يعني اسيبها يوم تتهنى .. ووالدي يفضل بس جعان
> قولت اهد العشه عليها .. واخليها يوم ماتنام
> كانت قرفه الديك في حياته وكل شويه تكاكي عليه
> قولت اريح الديك منها  .. أصل الديك ياحرام غلبان
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
على قولك... أهه يخلص منها=ما هي فرخة... مالهاشي أمان
هو يسيب الدنيا عشانها= وعشاني... إحشيها كمان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب ساهر.....* 
> *فى شهر فضيل*
> *صباح العندليب عاشق.....* 
> *قيام الليل*
> *صباح العندليب تراويح ......*
> *يعيش وياها جو جميل*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الله على قولك بيطيب=إحساس القلب الحيران
عبد لدينه وربه قريب=على طول... مش بس ف رمضان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> مساء النور على عيونك يا عندليب...الليلة و بكرة رمضان
> راجع بعد غياب و وحشة..و لمة...مش لاقينها من زمان
> أنا عارفة إني متأخرة كتير كتير..
> أ.أيمن حقيقي منور بعندليبياتك الرائعة..اللي بقت طقس صباحي منفدرش نستغنى عنه..
> بقول منقدرش نستغنى عنه
> كل سنة و حضرتك عندليب..يا عندليب..
> 
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
زي هلال رمضان بتجينا=في السنة مرة... بكل الخير
خير وطيابة ورقة وزينة=والله يا بنتي دا فضل كبير
طب رمضان وماهوش بإيدينا=نفسنا إنتي تيجينا كتير.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح صيام وكلام ف الأكل............فرخة ورمى وقمر الدين
> كله إلا البسبوسة كمان...............كفاية حرام دى الناس صايمين
> 
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يعني صيام... طب حنقول إيه؟=راح نحكي ف تبليط الشارع؟
ولاّ ف سيرة سيدنا البيه؟=أو تقسيمة أرض مزارع؟
يا "فراشة"... دا الصايم ليه=يحلم... شالله بعضم كوارع.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,tomato,normal,italic" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/6.gif" border="groove,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> إزاى تريحى الديك منها بدبحه = وتحطيه في الحلة عشان يتفنى
> أول مرة أشوف العدل كده = يعدم المجنى عليه والجانى يتهنى
> طب خليها تدوق من نفس = الكاس وعلي النار بسرعة تتسوى[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هو العدل معانا كدا=خلّلي الديك يرتاح من جرحه
ولاّ بدال ما نقول دا ودا=هات الاتنين وقوام يندبحوا
وكلامك ما يروحشي سُدى= وانا حاكل... وحازوّد ملحه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *حاضر حاضر هعمل غيرو وتاكل منه لوحدك بس
> اصل يابخت من فطر صايم ده ثوابه بالخير يتحس*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
دول راح ياكلوا عشان صايمين؟=دول ياختي واخدينها ممارسة
دول يصطبحوا بورك سمين=وصيامهم من واحدة لخمسة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح شياطينة محبوسة=وفرصتنا لغسيل الروح
ومغرب شاي وبسبوسة=ولمّتنا بصدق البوح.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح تمرة... جابتها إيدين=ما تعرفنيش... وفي الشارع
دي ناس من حبها في الدين=وفعل الخير ما لوش مانع.[/poem]

----------


## يحيى زكريا

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> بعت أخوك بجناح ونسيرة؟=لأه وإيه؟... من فرخة بتاعتي
> ليلتك بمبه برعد مطيرة=واسأل من يشرح لك سيرتي
> أخلاقي في الأكل عسيرة=وفتوة مرهوب من حارتي.[/poem]




قال جاى ونفسه فى صدر حنون .. ياوجدى ولا عضمه تحصل

لو حتى تعملى لى مأذون .. وجبت بدله وحتفصل

دانت وقعت فى وسط اتين .. أيمن ويحيى وفجعتهم

ياللا بقى لملم ريشها ....... وخد شهودك واتفضل

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/47.gif" border="ridge,4,tomato" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> إلحق ياجدو الواد ده = جاي بعد غيبة يشحت
> 
> بس علي مين ياإبني= دا أنت في الصخر بتنحت
> 
> الحال من بعضه يافتى = م الفقر الجيوب إتقطعت
> 
> رِجالة ياعينى عليها = م الحال المايل إتبهدلت
> 
> وكل يوم نقول هتتعدل = أتاريها ياعينى إتنأدلت[/poem]


[poem font="tahoma,5,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
انت جاى تسيح ليا = ماهو حالك من حالى يا عمى 
الشلة الفقرية هى = اللى معاها اخرج من همى 
نقتل نخطف ونطلب ديا = ورك فرخة يجّرى دمى 
دا انت ياغالى نور عنيا = ولمين غيرك يروح عشمى
[/poem]

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

[poem font="Tahoma,6,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إلحق يا عندليب = الكيميائى بيقول ايه 
دا انا قولت اروح للقريب = قولت يمكن اصعب عليه 
فى الاخر طلعنى ديب = ال يعنى جاى ابرشت عليه 
مع إنك انت حبيب = الهدف المقصود التوجه ليه 
يلا فرجه قريب = واخر الشهر مش فاضل كتير عليه 
وأكيد هشترى زبيب = وأزين البسبوسة بيه 
وأظبط أمورى واسيب = أيام الفقر والقحط الشديد [/poem]



* 

ورمضان كريم 

*

----------


## ahmedab216

*عندليب بيعتذر .. عن غياب  = بس بيقول .. رمضان كريم
محتاج للمقتدر .. و له أبواب = يارب القبول .. يا الله  يا عليم
*

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> هو العدل معانا كدا=خلّلي الديك يرتاح من جرحه
> ولاّ بدال ما نقول دا ودا=هات الاتنين وقوام يندبحوا
> وكلامك ما يروحشي سُدى= وانا حاكل... وحازوّد ملحه.[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,7,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
والله دا كان قصدى ياجدو = ليه بس بتهاجم وببتسرع

دا أنا أكلت معاك رز ولحمة = ومكنتش كدا أبداً متسربع[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> قال جاى ونفسه فى صدر حنون .. ياوجدى ولا عضمه تحصل
> لو حتى تعملى لى مأذون .. وجبت بدله وحتفصل
> دانت وقعت فى وسط اتين .. أيمن ويحيى وفجعتهم
> ياللا بقى لملم ريشها ....... وخد شهودك واتفضل


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وحياتك قول له، دا آخرها=أنا وانت حناكل من كتفه
فرخة وغصبن عنّه ناكلها=ّلو هوّب حيقابل حتفه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="tahoma,5,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> انت جاى تسيح ليا = ماهو حالك من حالى يا عمى 
> الشلة الفقرية هى = اللى معاها اخرج من همى 
> نقتل نخطف ونطلب ديا = ورك فرخة يجّرى دمى 
> دا انت ياغالى نور عنيا = ولمين غيرك يروح عشمى
> [/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عامل دوشة وقلبة وغاغة=كل دا علشان نفسه ف ورك
أسهل لك تسرح في "مغاغة"=أو تعمل ساحر في السيرك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="tahoma,6,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> إلحق يا عندليب = الكيميائى بيقول ايه 
> دا انا قولت اروح للقريب = قولت يمكن اصعب عليه 
> فى الاخر طلعنى ديب = ال يعنى جاى ابرشت عليه 
> مع إنك انت حبيب = الهدف المقصود التوجه ليه 
> يلا فرجه قريب = واخر الشهر مش فاضل كتير عليه 
> وأكيد هشترى زبيب = وأزين البسبوسة بيه 
> وأظبط أمورى واسيب = أيام الفقر والقحط الشديد [/poem]
> * 
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ألحق مين؟ يابني الحق نفسك=واجري صاروخ... دا كيماوي حديد
جاي تبرشت هنا بسلامتك؟=لو فرمك راح اقول له يزيد.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *عندليب بيعتذر .. عن غياب  = بس بيقول .. رمضان كريم
> محتاج للمقتدر .. و له أبواب = يارب القبول .. يا الله  يا عليم
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قول يا رب... وعلّي صوتك=أو بهمسة قلب ناجَى
ربي عمره ما راح يفوتك=صلّي وادعي ف وقت حاجة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> والله دا كان قصدى ياجدو = ليه بس بتهاجم وببتسرع
> دا أنا أكلت معاك رز ولحمة = ومكنتش كدا أبداً متسربع[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنت ما كنتش آه متسربع=أصلك كنت أليط ومحفلط
أي سوايل كنت تقربع=أي جوامد... كنت بتزلط.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح البال خِلي لله=صباح حسن الظنون بالناس
أمل في الجنّة... يا ما احلاه=بيشفي جراح... ونور ونّاس.[/poem]

----------


## فراشة

صباح الحب مالي قلوب..........وعين بتشوف، وترخي جفون

وإيد ممدودة خير للكل ...........لسان للسر صان مايخون.




فراشة

----------


## ahmedab216

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

*
من أحمد .. إلي أيمن .. 

عندليب .. حبيب .. إسمه أيمن = من ساعات .. بدأ عام جديد ..

نقول و نهنيه .. و هو  مرمضن = دايما  تحيات .. و  عيد ميلاد سعيد ..


*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب سنه جديده على كبيرنا من غير هم

يارب يبعد احزانك وتعيش الفرحه من غير غم*

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="simplified arabic,7,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/49.gif" border="inset,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح جديد في سنة جديدة = المهم القلب يفضل كده شباب

وتنور شمعة سعيدة نورها = بيرقص ويغنى لك ويا الأحباب

عمر مديد تقضيه في الطاعة = للرحمن مهما الشعر شاب[/poem]


كل سنة وأنت طيب ياجدو

وإن شاء الله السنة دى تكون أسعد من اللى فاتت ومنورة بنور الحفيدة الغالية

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الحب مالي قلوب..........وعين بتشوف، وترخي جفون
> وإيد ممدودة خير للكل ...........لسان للسر صان مايخون.
> 
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح إنساني متشرف=بمبدأ، واللسان سكر
لا متعالي ولا مطرّف=وروح بسماحة بتنوّر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*
> *
> من أحمد .. إلي أيمن .. 
> عندليب .. حبيب .. إسمه أيمن = من ساعات .. بدأ عام جديد ..
> نقول و نهنيه .. و هو  مرمضن = دايما  تحيات .. و  عيد ميلاد سعيد ..
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ربي يجعلنا ف رضاه=إحنا والناس أجمعين
طول ما العندليب معاه=حد زيك... ذوقك... ودين.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء عندليب سنه جديده على كبيرنا من غير هم
> يارب يبعد احزانك وتعيش الفرحه من غير غم*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا بنتي الهم سابنا وراح=دا في وجودكوا مالوش تأثير
ما هو انتوا الزينة والأفراح=بدين، ووداد... وفضل كبير.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/49.gif" border="inset,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح جديد في سنة جديدة = المهم القلب يفضل كده شباب
> وتنور شمعة سعيدة نورها = بيرقص ويغنى لك ويا الأحباب
> عمر مديد تقضيه في الطاعة = للرحمن مهما الشعر شاب[/poem]
> كل سنة وأنت طيب ياجدو
> وإن شاء الله السنة دى تكون أسعد من اللى فاتت ومنورة بنور الحفيدة الغالية


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جدو خلاص... ما حلق ع الزيرو=ولا عاد شايب... ولاّ رمادي
خلّليني أرتاح من غيره=واهتف وسط الصحبة وانادي
كل الشعر أكيد دامصيره=والصلعة بقت هيّ العادي.[/poem]

*بارك الله فيك يا أخ لم تلده أمي.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الجمعة من رمضان=دا خير متضاعف البركات
بنستعجل قمر شعبان=عشان الجمعة دي بالذات.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ربي يجعلنا ف رضاه=إحنا والناس أجمعين
> طول ما العندليب معاه=حد زيك... ذوقك... ودين.[/poem]


*
تنول رضا ربي عليك = و يحبب فيك خلقه ..

لك قلب صافي بيهديك = و يا بخت اللي تكون صاحبه ..

من زمن قصير معرفتي بيك = و خسارة اللي فات قبله ..

و بعد قلبي ماتفتح ليك = لقيت فيك اكتر م اللي محتاجله ..*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب عدّى = على الغالي يمسي عليه
وحوّد من هنا وهدّى = وسبقاه فرحته ف عنيه
وجايب شمعه مع ورده = بيهديها..لأغلى صاحب ليه[/poem]

عام سعيد عليك يا أستاذنا ياغالي  :f: 

رمضان كريم،،، :f2:

----------


## فراشة

صباح جديد عليك بيهلّ................ ده عام بفرحه مستنيك


ووردة جميلة بتفتح ....................ضحكتها تملا الدنيا عليك



كل سنة وإنت طيب

ويارب يكون عام سعيد عليك وعلى كل اسرتك

تحياتى



فراشة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*


بيب بيب عيد ميلاد

العندليب 










*

----------


## kethara

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح البال خِلي لله=صباح حسن الظنون بالناس
> أمل في الجنّة... يا ما احلاه=بيشفي جراح... ونور ونّاس.[/poem]


*صباح جميل بشعور حساس
وحُسن الظن بكل الناس
صفة حلوة وقالوا زمان
الجنة من غيرهم لا يوم تنداس

أخى الفاضل أيمن رشدى

سامح تواصلى المتواضع بين حروفكم الجميلة
ولكن هكذا حرفى لا يستطع ان يجاريكم بمثل تلك الروائع
ولكن أعجبنى المعنى فتمرد الحرف
وكل عام وأنت بخير وعام جديد وتوفيق بكل خطاك
باذن الله

مع تحيتــــــــــى*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> تنول رضا ربي عليك = و يحبب فيك خلقه ..
> لك قلب صافي بيهديك = و يا بخت اللي تكون صاحبه ..
> من زمن قصير معرفتي بيك = و خسارة اللي فات قبله ..
> و بعد قلبي ماتفتح ليك = لقيت فيك اكتر م اللي محتاجله ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كل ما تعدّي علينا=بالوداد والدندنة
يوضح ان الوضع فينا=اللي كسبان... هوّ انا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب عدّى = على الغالي يمسي عليه
> وحوّد من هنا وهدّى = وسبقاه فرحته ف عنيه
> وجايب شمعه مع ورده = بيهديها..لأغلى صاحب ليه[/poem]
> عام سعيد عليك يا أستاذنا ياغالي 
> رمضان كريم،،،


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك عندليب محقوق=عشان تأخيره عن صاحبه
وإنت برضه رقة وذوق=وإنسان صافي من قلبه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح جديد عليك بيهلّ................ ده عام بفرحه مستنيك
> ووردة جميلة بتفتح ....................ضحكتها تملا الدنيا عليك
> كل سنة وإنت طيب
> ويارب يكون عام سعيد عليك وعلى كل اسرتك
> تحياتى
> 
> فراشة



[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حاقول لك إيه؟ فاجئتيني!=ما انا عارف بطيب أصلك
لكين فرحة ف دموع عيني=بصدق... تسيل... وتضحك لك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> 
> بيب بيب عيد ميلاد
> العندليب 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بالذمّة البننوتة ديهيّه=حالفة تفرحني بطيبتها
تورتة وفاكهة مع الأغنية=طب اقول لها إيه على رقتها؟
لولا العيب لارقص يا عينية=من فرحة قلبي بكلمتها.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح جميل بشعور حساس
> وحُسن الظن بكل الناس
> صفة حلوة وقالوا زمان
> الجنة من غيرهم لا يوم تنداس
> 
> أخى الفاضل أيمن رشدى
> سامح تواصلى المتواضع بين حروفكم الجميلة
> ولكن هكذا حرفى لا يستطع ان يجاريكم بمثل تلك الروائع
> ولكن أعجبنى المعنى فتمرد الحرف
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا هوّ حد بيسامح=عشان هادياني بهدية؟
هاديني كمان وداد طارح=بتقوى... وخالص النية.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح رمضان يجمعنا=بصحبة ود وتسامح
وكلمة صافية في المعنى=ونسيان أزمة امبارح.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح رمضان يجمعنا=بصحبة ود وتسامح
> وكلمة صافية في المعنى=ونسيان أزمة امبارح.[/poem]




*ربنا رؤوف بعباده = برحمة و عفو و غفران ..

نقع و نقوم برضاؤه = و نداري جروح الزمان ..*

----------


## فراشة

صباحنا عروسة تتزين...............حورية ما في أمثالـــها

زينتها طاعة وعبـــادة................أدبها زيادة في جمالها



فراشة

----------


## nour2005

ألسلام عليكم 

أستاذ أيمن 

حقيقي منور القاعة بعندليبياتك الصباحية الرائعة

أنت وكل المشاركين بالأبيات الرائعة

ربنا يديم عليكم الفرح والسعادة 

وكل سنة وأنتم بخير 

رمضان مبارك  :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب .. معانا الفول

غذاء للعقل ويريح البال المشغول

اسأل مجرب لما كلته عمل فيه إيه ..؟

ده ساعة المسابقه صدر الغباء علطول

*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *ربنا رؤوف بعباده = برحمة و عفو و غفران ..
> نقع و نقوم برضاؤه = و نداري جروح الزمان ..*





> صباحنا عروسة تتزين...............حورية ما في أمثالـــها
> زينتها طاعة وعبـــادة................أدبها زيادة في جمالها
> 
> فراشة





> ألسلام عليكم 
> أستاذ أيمن 
> حقيقي منور القاعة بعندليبياتك الصباحية الرائعة
> أنت وكل المشاركين بالأبيات الرائعة
> ربنا يديم عليكم الفرح والسعادة 
> وكل سنة وأنتم بخير 
> رمضان مبارك





> *مساء عندليب .. معانا الفول
> غذاء للعقل ويريح البال المشغول
> اسأل مجرب لما كلته عمل فيه إيه ..؟
> ده ساعة المسابقه صدر الغباء علطول
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب يعطس=وعنده حرارة أربعينات
بألفنونزا بتفطس=ما هيشي طيور... دي ديناصورات
يصر يصوم... ويتفلحس=كأنّه دي آخر الحسنات.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب يعطس=وعنده حرارة أربعينات
> بألفنونزا بتفطس=ما هيشي طيور... دي ديناصورات
> يصر يصوم... ويتفلحس=كأنّه دي آخر الحسنات.[/poem]



*
ربنا ياخد بيدك = و تقوم زي الحصان..

رخصة الفطار عندك = و تعوض قبل النسيان ..*

----------


## عصام كابو

> صـــبـــاح الـعـنـدلـيــب يــعــطـــس وعـــنـــده حــــــرارة أربـعـيــنــات
> 
> بــألـــفـــنـــونـــزا بـــتـــفــــطــــس ما هيشي طيور... دي ديناصورات
> 
> يــصـــر يــصـــوم... ويـتـفـلـحــس كــــــأنّ دي آخــــــر الـحـســنــات.




الف سلامة على عندليبنا الجميل  :f:

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب يعطس=وعنده حرارة أربعينات
> بألفنونزا بتفطس=ما هيشي طيور... دي ديناصورات
> يصر يصوم... ويتفلحس=كأنّه دي آخر الحسنات.[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,7,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="ridge,4,firebrick" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سلامات علي وِلد الخال = دى حاجة بسيطة وسهلة

ديتها تاكل فحل بصل = وتشرب لك عصير كام لمونة

بإذن الواحد الشافى = هتجوم تجرى زى الرهوانة

إسمع الكلام ونفذها في = الحال دى وصفة متجربة[/poem]

بسم الله الشافى المعافى

اللهم إشف عبدك جدو أيمن رشدى

----------


## أم أحمد

الف سلامة عليك يا استاذ ايمن
ان شاء الله يكون طهورا
يا رب تخف بسرعة وترجع تنور الدنيا تاني
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

سلامة صديقى

ياريت كنت أنا

أشيل عن ألامك 

وأتعب أنا

سلامتك ياصاحبى

من البردنه

واحشنا تعالى 

ونور هنا

داحسك ياغالى

يزيل حزننا

----------


## nour2005

ألف سلامة على حضرتك أستاذ أيمن
ربنا يشفيك وترجع لنا ولعندلبياتك الرائعة
تنورنا وتنور المنتدى
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## شيكولاتة

بسم الله ماشاء الله
سلمت الأيادى وسلمت تلك الأصابع الذهبية
عندليبيات رائعة 
متابعة معكم إن شاء الله
تمنياتى بالتوفيق دائماً

شيكولاتة

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="simplified arabic,7,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/43.gif" border="inset,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
فينك ياإبن الخال مستخبي = هو شوية عطس يعملوا كده

دا إنت جبل وعزمك شديد = وشوية ريح ع الجبل ماتهده

ترجع لنا بالسلامة ياجدو = ويقويك ربنا علي أى شِدة[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

صباح العندليب.. قايد= شموع الفرحة ليلة العيـد
يهل ّ يهنّي ... ويعايد = على الأصحاب بودّ جديد

----------


## فراشة

صباح العندليب غايب....................لا جه عيّـــــــد ولا شارك

دعانا ليك وبقــلوبنــا....................من تانى ترجـــع ونبــارك



كل سنة وإنت طيب أستاذ أيمن

إن شاء الله يكون ربنا تم عليك الشفا

وترجع بالسلامة وتنور المنتدى وموضوعك

تحياااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="simplified arabic,7,deeppink,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/38.gif" border="double,5,darkred" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أشوف البخت وأقرا الكفوف = ياما شوفت من الخطوط دى ألوف

ألف وأقرا في العيون دى كلام = كتير مكتوب كله أسي وخوف

أعمل لكم إيه ياناس ياحزينة = ياخايفة من بكره ياما منه هتشوف

أضحك عليكم وأقول لكم كلامى = ولا أقول مكتوب إيه في الكفوف

بأبيع لكم كلام في كلام وأخليكم = تدقوا للفرحة المزاهر والدفوف

وأزرع لكم السعادة في القلوب = وياريت الدنيا علي غيرنا ماتلوف[/poem]

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

صباح العندليب .. سطّر = سطور الودّ في المراسيل
يشوفها الورد .. يتعطّر = و دمع الفرحة منّه يسيل

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

صباح العندليب .. كاسر = على شط الوداد شوقه
يلملم حرفه ... و يعافر = غروب الحلم.. و شروقه

----------


## the_chemist

> صباح العندليب .. كاسر = على شط الوداد شوقه
> يلملم حرفه ... و يعافر = غروب الحلم.. و شروقه


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="groove,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياريت ترجع زى زمان = ونتجمع تانى مع الأحباب

دى الدنيا من غيرهم ضلمة = والشوق أصله غلاب[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
_خلاص هانت
 
  صباح العندليب راجع

لكل إصحابه وإخواته

وهو هناك أكيد سامع

وراجع يلغى فى سكاته

حيتكلم وحيغنى

وحيدندن كمان وكمان

مشاعر حلوه توصلنى

وتوصلكم معاها حنان

خارج من قلبه بيرفرف

على جناح عندليب فرحان

راجع ليكو خلاص هانت

حبيب مخلص قوى وإنسان 


_

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> _خلاص هانت_
> 
> _صباح العندليب راجع_
> 
> _لكل إصحابه وإخواته_ 
> _وهو هناك أكيد سامع_ 
> _وراجع يلغى فى سكاته_ 
> _حيتكلم وحيغنى_ 
> ...


مساء العندليب أسرار = و سر الكلمة أقواها 
و بلبل جاي بالأخبار = بكلمة حب ...حيّاها

----------


## فراشة

صباح العندليب غـربة.................ودمـــوع ف لحظة وداع


                  بتكوى القلب وتفتّــح.................جروح العمـر اللى ضـاع




تحيااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*





 
 صباح العندليب ورده  

  وشاب وسيم

وفرحه راجعه كت شارده

  لحقها أوسيم

وبينادى على صحبه

وده حقى وكمان حقه

حبيب راجع ومين أده

وأنا تلميذ فى وسطيهم يزيد تعليم

----------


## وجدى محمود

_لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله_




 وليه غربه

مدام إحنا معاه ديما

وليه دمعه كمان نازله فى وقت وداع 

وداع للغربه وماتعودشى كمان أبدا

وداع للدمع والأحزان مع الأوجاع

كفايا الحزن دوبنا وسال منا دموع ياما

نداوى الجرح فى قلوبنا 

يإما نتوه فى دوامه

----------


## بنت شهريار

لقد اتييييييييت
ان ان ان تشششششششششششششش
فينك ياعندليب
طال غيابك
اتمنى تكون بخير والدى العزيز
وتعود تانى لعندليبيتك الجميلة الغالية
يالا متتأخرش علشان هنعلن الحرررررررررررررررررررب
نياهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااا
ولا انا هرجع بالساهل كدا  :: 

تحياتى ومودتى
 :f2:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*
العندليب وحشناااااااااااااا
ووحشتنا اللمااااااااااااااا
قولولوا اننا جيناااااااااااا
نفرح ونرجع ايامينااااااااا
كل سنه وانتم طيبين 
افتكاسة العصابه*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*





العندليب غايب ويارب يكون خير ولكن هو بيننا بعطائه الطيب هذا

سلامى وتقديرى واحترامى لكم جميعا 

واللهم ارحم والداى كما ربيانى صغيرا 

وربنا ينفعنا بما علمنا 



جزاكم الله خيرا 

سلامٌ إذا حان وقت مماتي ... وغطى التراب الطهورُ رُفاتي
وصرتُ بظلمة قبري وحيداً ... ولا من شفيعٍ سوى حسناتي 
فلا تذكروني بسوءٍ فيكفي ... الذي قد جنيتُ طوال حياتي
دعوني أنم في ضريحي سعيداً ... وعذراً على كل ماضٍ وآتِ

ولا تنس ذكر الله

*

----------


## the_chemist

> لقد اتييييييييت
> ان ان ان تشششششششششششششش
> فينك ياعندليب
> طال غيابك
> اتمنى تكون بخير والدى العزيز
> وتعود تانى لعندليبيتك الجميلة الغالية
> يالا متتأخرش علشان هنعلن الحرررررررررررررررررررب
> نياهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااا
> ولا انا هرجع بالساهل كدا 
> ...







> *
> العندليب وحشناااااااااااااا
> ووحشتنا اللمااااااااااااااا
> قولولوا اننا جيناااااااااااا
> نفرح ونرجع ايامينااااااااا
> كل سنه وانتم طيبين 
> افتكاسة العصابه*



حمداًَ لله علي سلامتكم ياعوصابة

يارب نتجمع تانى ياجماعة


جدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

ارجع بسرعة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب .. مزاج رايق ومش ناقص غير التغيير

ياللا ياطموحي انا فايق .. ساعدني نحقق نجاح كبير*

----------


## أم أحمد

هو لسه العندليب غاااايب
طولت الغياب يا استاذنا
ربنا يطمنا عليك
 :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح العندليب الغايب الحاضر

وحشنا صباحك الجميل ياعندليب
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 

تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ

احنا اعلنا الحرب يا عندليب

كتر الغياب مش لمصلحتكم  :: 

النونات واااااااااااااضح انها انتصرت خلاص على الراءت
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 


نتمنى رجوعك لينا بألف سلامة ياعندليب

دمت بخير

----------


## وجدى محمود

*صباحك ليه بيتأخر

وليه التأخير

دا حرفك جان بيتمخطر 

كأنه فى عيد

وكنا معاك كده صحبه

مابينا ود ومحبه

تعالى ياعندليب يللا

دأنا فى بعدك كأنى وحيد*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

*مساء العندليب... أيّـام = بتجري ... و مش بتسـتنّى* 
*لا يوم فُقْنا من الأحـلام = ولا اخضرّت.. لنا الجنة* 
*و لكن ..خطوتين قدّام = مسيرها ف يوم ..ها تتحنّى*

----------


## the_chemist

> *مساء العندليب... أيّـام = بتجري ... و مش بتسـتنّى* 
> *لا يوم فُقْنا من الأحـلام = ولا اخضرّت.. لنا الجنة* 
> *و لكن ..خطوتين قدّام = مسيرها ف يوم ..ها تتحنّى*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="ridge,4,crimson" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء الأمل جاى يتمخطر = ليه علينا بتتقل وبتتشطر

دا إحنا لسه في إنتظارك = ولسه علينا بتترسم وتتمنظر

ياأملنا في بكره وبعده = تعالي بسرعة إوعى علينا تتأخر

يارب الصحبة تتجمع من = جديد والقلوب بالفرحة تتعمر[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> ربنا ياخد بيدك = و تقوم زي الحصان..
> رخصة الفطار عندك = و تعوض قبل النسيان ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا تقول لي حصان ولا شمشون=منها على المستشفى قوام
وطلعت تقولشي دا معجون=ولا شايف خطوة لقدام.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الف سلامة على عندليبنا الجميل


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا سلام! ما تشوف ليّا تصرف=كونك دكتور... والوعكة مميتة
أنا عيان... مش تيجي وتكشف=واديك بيت م الشعر "فيزيتا".[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="ridge,4,firebrick" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> سلامات علي وِلد الخال = دى حاجة بسيطة وسهلة
> ديتها تاكل فحل بصل = وتشرب لك عصير كام لمونة
> بإذن الواحد الشافى = هتجوم تجرى زى الرهوانة
> إسمع الكلام ونفذها في = الحال دى وصفة متجربة[/poem]
> بسم الله الشافى المعافى
> اللهم إشف عبدك جدو أيمن رشدى





> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/43.gif" border="inset,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> فينك ياإبن الخال مستخبي = هو شوية عطس يعملوا كده
> دا إنت جبل وعزمك شديد = وشوية ريح ع الجبل ماتهده
> ترجع لنا بالسلامة ياجدو = ويقويك ربنا علي أى شِدة[/poem]





> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,deeppink,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/38.gif" border="double,5,darkred" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> أشوف البخت وأقرا الكفوف = ياما شوفت من الخطوط دى ألوف
> ألف وأقرا في العيون دى كلام = كتير مكتوب كله أسي وخوف
> أعمل لكم إيه ياناس ياحزينة = ياخايفة من بكره ياما منه هتشوف
> أضحك عليكم وأقول لكم كلامى = ولا أقول مكتوب إيه في الكفوف
> بأبيع لكم كلام في كلام وأخليكم = تدقوا للفرحة المزاهر والدفوف
> وأزرع لكم السعادة في القلوب = وياريت الدنيا علي غيرنا ماتلوف[/poem]





> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="groove,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ياريت ترجع زى زمان = ونتجمع تانى مع الأحباب
> دى الدنيا من غيرهم ضلمة = والشوق أصله غلاب[/poem]





> حمداًَ لله علي سلامتكم ياعوصابة
> يارب نتجمع تانى ياجماعة
> جدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> ارجع بسرعة





> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="ridge,4,crimson" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء الأمل جاى يتمخطر = ليه علينا بتتقل وبتتشطر
> دا إحنا لسه في إنتظارك = ولسه علينا بتترسم وتتمنظر
> ياأملنا في بكره وبعده = تعالي بسرعة إوعى علينا تتأخر
> يارب الصحبة تتجمع من = جديد والقلوب بالفرحة تتعمر[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياكاتب م الوداد سطرك=وساطر في الكتب ودّك
رجعت أطلب وداد خاطرك=وادوق طعم الوفا عندك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الف سلامة عليك يا استاذ ايمن
> ان شاء الله يكون طهورا
> يا رب تخف بسرعة وترجع تنور الدنيا تاني





> هو لسه العندليب غاااايب
> طولت الغياب يا استاذنا
> ربنا يطمنا عليك


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كنت مريض وجريح بالواوا=فين أغنية "هيفاء" بس؟
ولاّ خلاص؟ وماليشي غلاوة؟=حتى ما جبتي شوية عدس.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> سلامة صديقى
> ياريت كنت أنا
> أشيل عن ألامك 
> وأتعب أنا
> سلامتك ياصاحبى
> من البردنه
> واحشنا تعالى 
> ونور هنا
> داحسك ياغالى
> يزيل حزننا





> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> _خلاص هانت
>  
>   صباح العندليب راجع
> 
> لكل إصحابه وإخواته
> 
> وهو هناك أكيد سامع
> 
> ...





> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> 
> 
>  
>  صباح العندليب ورده  
> 
>   وشاب وسيم
> 
> ...





> _لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله_
> 
> 
>  وليه غربه
> 
> مدام إحنا معاه ديما
> 
> وليه دمعه كمان نازله فى وقت وداع 
> 
> ...





> *صباحك ليه بيتأخر
> وليه التأخير
> دا حرفك جان بيتمخطر 
> كأنه فى عيد
> وكنا معاك كده صحبه
> مابينا ود ومحبه
> تعالى ياعندليب يللا
> دأنا فى بعدك كأنى وحيد*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عليك إحساس ما هوش عندي=وبتقول اللي يلمسنا
تقول: شاعر؟ أقول:"وجدي"=بصدق حروف... يونسنا
إليك خالص رقيق ودّي=يدوم خيرك... على نفوسنا.[/poem]

----------


## فراشة

صباح العندليب غنوة.............بفرحة قلوبنا غنّتها

بودّه راجع دى حروفه............لقلوبناعارفة سكّتها

الحمد لله على سلامتك استاذ ايمن


ايوة كده إرجع نور المنتدى

ونور عندليبياتك تانى

تحياااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ألف سلامة على حضرتك أستاذ أيمن
> ربنا يشفيك وترجع لنا ولعندلبياتك الرائعة
> تنورنا وتنور المنتدى


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سلامتي ف ود إخواني=مادام خيركوا يداويني
سؤالكم عنّي خلاّني=أطيب... ما ودادكوا يشفيني.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> بسم الله ماشاء الله
> سلمت الأيادى وسلمت تلك الأصابع الذهبية
> عندليبيات رائعة 
> متابعة معكم إن شاء الله
> تمنياتى بالتوفيق دائماً
> شيكولاتة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نورتينا يا بنت عزيزة=بكلام متزوق محبوك
حتى ف إسمك فكرة لذيذة=معناه أكله تخص ملوك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب.. قايد= شموع الفرحة ليلة العيـد
> يهل ّ يهنّي ... ويعايد = على الأصحاب بودّ جديد





> صباح العندليب .. سطّر = سطور الودّ في المراسيل
> يشوفها الورد .. يتعطّر = و دمع الفرحة منّه يسيل





> صباح العندليب .. كاسر = على شط الوداد شوقه
> يلملم حرفه ... و يعافر = غروب الحلم.. و شروقه





> مساء العندليب أسرار = و سر الكلمة أقواها 
> و بلبل جاي بالأخبار = بكلمة حب ...حيّاها





> *مساء العندليب... أيّـام = بتجري ... و مش بتسـتنّى*
> *لا يوم فُقْنا من الأحـلام = ولا اخضرّت.. لنا الجنة*
> *و لكن ..خطوتين قدّام = مسيرها ف يوم ..ها تتحنّى*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حاقول لك إيه؟ وانا عارف=ظلام الحيرة لما يدور
تلاقي القلب مش شايف=تلاقي الروح ألمها بحور
وبيعيش فينا أمل خايف=لا موته كمان يكون مقدور.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب غايب....................لا جه عيّـــــــد ولا شارك
> دعانا ليك وبقــلوبنــا....................من تانى ترجـــع ونبــارك
> كل سنة وإنت طيب أستاذ أيمن
> إن شاء الله يكون ربنا تم عليك الشفا
> وترجع بالسلامة وتنور المنتدى وموضوعك
> تحياااااااااتى
> فراشة





> صباح العندليب غـربة.................ودمـــوع ف لحظة وداع
>                    بتكوى القلب وتفتّــح.................جروح العمـر اللى ضـاع
> 
> 
> تحيااااااااااتى
> فراشة





> صباح العندليب غنوة.............بفرحة قلوبنا غنّتها
> بودّه راجع دى حروفه............لقلوبناعارفة سكّتها
> الحمد لله على سلامتك استاذ ايمن
> 
> ايوة كده إرجع نور المنتدى
> ونور عندليبياتك تانى
> تحياااااااااتى
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما بين ضحكة وبين دمعة=كلام يطلع وما يخبيش
في دنيا بتنسى... مش سامعة=لكين ربنا ما نسيش.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> لقد اتييييييييت
> ان ان ان تشششششششششششششش
> فينك ياعندليب
> طال غيابك
> اتمنى تكون بخير والدى العزيز
> وتعود تانى لعندليبيتك الجميلة الغالية
> يالا متتأخرش علشان هنعلن الحرررررررررررررررررررب
> نياهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااا
> ولا انا هرجع بالساهل كدا 
> تحياتى ومودتى





> صباح العندليب الغايب الحاضر
> وحشنا صباحك الجميل ياعندليب
> 
> تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ
> احنا اعلنا الحرب يا عندليب
> كتر الغياب مش لمصلحتكم 
> النونات واااااااااااااضح انها انتصرت خلاص على الراءت
> 
> نتمنى رجوعك لينا بألف سلامة ياعندليب
> دمت بخير



[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أهلا بيكي، ونورتينا=خلليكي معانا على طول
خفة روحك دي ف وسطينا=بتفرّحنا قلوب وعقول
إنما ليه جايه تشاكسينا؟=كام مرة حتشاكسي الغول؟
سبق إديتكم درس وكفّينا=انا في الطالع... وانتوا... نزول
دي عصابتك أهرسها يا زينه=وانا سرحان عنها ومشغول
حربي معاكم سهلة علينا=ننهيها برشة "بيروسول"
روحي يا شاطرة العبي ف جنينة=ولاّ شوفيلك أكلة فول.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> العندليب وحشناااااااااااااا
> ووحشتنا اللمااااااااااااااا
> قولولوا اننا جيناااااااااااا
> نفرح ونرجع ايامينااااااااا
> كل سنه وانتم طيبين 
> افتكاسة العصابه*



[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بعد ما صوتي انبحّ معاكي=جاية تقول وحشنا بابانا؟
واهه زعيمتكم داخله وراكي=بتدوحر وتكح معانا
والنبي لمّا السمكة تكاكي=ما حتسلكوا يا نونات ويانا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> 
> 
> العندليب غايب ويارب يكون خير ولكن هو بيننا بعطائه الطيب هذا
> سلامى وتقديرى واحترامى لكم جميعا 
> واللهم ارحم والداى كما ربيانى صغيرا 
> وربنا ينفعنا بما علمنا 
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا 
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا اللي بتذكّر في جيلك=دخلتك في قلوبنا غالية 
عشت تحسب يوم رحيلك=ليك غرف في الجنّة عالية.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء عندليب .. مزاج رايق ومش ناقص غير التغيير
> ياللا ياطموحي انا فايق .. ساعدني نحقق نجاح كبير*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بنتي بالإيمان متينة=وآهي بالفرحة تغنّي
ياللا زيدي وحمسينا=حانتعش من رغم سنّي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب زجّال =عِشِق صَفو الوداد... معنى
دا ياما ف بعده حنّ وقال=حنينه بلهفه تتغنّى
وليل الفرقة مهما ان طال=نهاره ف ودّكم... جنّة.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب زجّال =عِشِق صَفو الوداد... معنى
> دا ياما ف بعده حنّ وقال=حنينه بلهفه تتغنّى
> وليل الفرقة مهما ان طال=نهاره ف ودّكم... جنّة.[/poem]


*حلو الكلمة .. لما تطلع من عندليبها = قلبه مليان حب و لهفة ..

و نور البسمة .. طالل من حروفها = و ربنا ينعم عليه بالصحة ..*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*صباح العندليب عايد* 
*بخفة دم* 
 :1:  
*صباح العندليب راجع* 
*يزيل الهم*
 :Kiss2:  
*صباح العندليب ضى* 
*بيفرد أرض أدامنا* 
*ووياه الحنين جى* 
*يحبب فينا أحلامنا*
 ::h::  
*حنحلمها معاه تانى* 

*ووياه كلنا نتلم*
 ::no1::  ::no1::  
*صباح العندليب عايد* 
*بخفة دم* 
 :good:

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ياكاتب م الوداد سطرك=وساطر في الكتب ودّك
> رجعت أطلب وداد خاطرك=وادوق طعم الوفا عندك.[/poem]


وحشتنى جدا

مش لاقي غير كده

ياريت تقبلها برغم أنها مش موفية

حمداً لله علي سلامتك

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *حلو الكلمة .. لما تطلع من عندليبها = قلبه مليان حب و لهفة ..
> و نور البسمة .. طالل من حروفها = و ربنا ينعم عليه بالصحة ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الكلمة بتطلع وحديها=ودّكوا بيحطّها جوايا
ولا بارسمها ولا انقيها=دي أمانة... وكانت ويايا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب عايد*
> *بخفة دم* 
> 
> *صباح العندليب راجع*
> *يزيل الهم*
> 
> *صباح العندليب ضى*
> *بيفرد أرض أدامنا*
> *ووياه الحنين جى*
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك من ضيا حرفك=بينطق خير وينشر نور
بيغمرني بكرم عطفك=فبصراحة... ييجيني غرور.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> وحشتنى جدا
> مش لاقي غير كده
> ياريت تقبلها برغم أنها مش موفية
> حمداً لله علي سلامتك


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أقبل مين؟ يا حبيبي اسم الله =لأ يعني ودا هوّ بكيفي؟
انت براحتك قول  انشا الله=سطر فراغ، وتقول: تأليفي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب بستان=عينيك تسرح في ألوانه
وصوت عصافير في كل مكان=ويافطة... قلبي عنوانه.[/poem]

----------


## عصام كابو

وحشتناااااا جداً عندليبنا الجميل

حمدا لله على سلامتك.. متعك الله بوافر الصحة و راحة البال

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> وحشتناااااا جداً عندليبنا الجميل
> حمدا لله على سلامتك.. متعك الله بوافر الصحة و راحة البال


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا منور، وبتيجي قليل=ما تفكر... وتزورنا يومياتي
ولاّ ضروري أطب عليل؟=ولاّ أغنّي ع "البياتي"؟[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب .. بيفكر في بكره وبعدو وبعدو اكيد

واول حاجه هيعملها هيتعلم مايكونش عنيد

جايز يعرف يتغير ويعيش بقي من غير هم

وهيا إيراده ولا اكتر حماس وعزيمه وقلب حديد*

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الكلمة بتطلع وحديها=ودّكوا بيحطّها جوايا
> ولا بارسمها ولا انقيها=دي أمانة... وكانت ويايا.[/poem]


*وجودك معانا .. بيجمعنا  = أرواح بتتلاقي ..سهرانا و عايزة تفرح..

و ف بعدك عنا ..  دعينا  = و جيت تتهادي .. لقيتنا في نفس المطرح ..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء عندليب .. بيفكر في بكره وبعدو وبعدو اكيد
> واول حاجه هيعملها هيتعلم مايكونش عنيد
> جايز يعرف يتغير ويعيش بقي من غير هم
> وهيا إيراده ولا اكتر حماس وعزيمه وقلب حديد*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح فكرة تهم الكل=صباح نظرة جديدة تحل
صباح قرارات جميلة وفل =صباح إنسان... صباح العقل.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *وجودك معانا .. بيجمعنا  = أرواح بتتلاقي ..سهرانا و عايزة تفرح..
> و ف بعدك عنا ..  دعينا  = و جيت تتهادي .. لقيتنا في نفس المطرح ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الله يجمعنا بهدايته=ويديمكوا في حياتي احباب
دا اليوم ما بيوصلش نهايته=إلا اما اشوف الأصحاب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب سِلّم=طلعته لآخره متعفّر
ولما وصلت يا معلم=بكلمة... نزلت اتدحدر.[/poem]

----------


## حكيم عيووون

صباح الإصطباحة ..
من قلبها بتبُص تًفَّّاحة ..
ونا عينى في عيونها ....
رَسَمْت بحري وبحرها .. 
من أول العشق .. عند جفوني ..
لآخر الدنيا .. عند جفونها ..


حكيم عيووون

----------


## ahmedab216

*ما يقع الا الشاطر .. حكم !!= قالوها كده.. زمان ..

سلمة بسلمة .. تسلم = و تبقي دايما .. ف الأمان ..*

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح العندليب غنى 

وقال موال

صباح ديما يفرحنا

 كده الأبطال

ومن سينا لطابا

 وبكره جى القدس

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

داحلم بنحلمه ولا

دا حلم محال

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب سِلّم=طلعته لآخره متعفّر
> ولما وصلت يا معلم=بكلمة... نزلت اتدحدر.[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,7,red,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/13.gif" border="ridge,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ليه كده ياجدو أُمال فين = سي عبده اللى شغال بواب

يسيب السّلم كده بعفره = وقاعد يدخن شيشة وهباب

لازم يتعلم أنك غالي = وملك في قلوبنا بلا أسباب

قوم ياواد ياعبده ياللا = إفرش السجادة وشيل التراب[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الإصطباحة ..
> من قلبها بتبُص تًفَّّاحة ..
> ونا عينى في عيونها ....
> رَسَمْت بحري وبحرها .. 
> من أول العشق .. عند جفوني ..
> لآخر الدنيا .. عند جفونها ..
> 
> 
> حكيم عيووون


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ودنيا العاشقين واصلة=لنجمة لفوق... وأرض بعيد
وأحلام فرحة متصلة=ونظرة عين... ورعشة إيد.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *ما يقع الا الشاطر .. حكم !!= قالوها كده.. زمان ..
> سلمة بسلمة .. تسلم = و تبقي دايما .. ف الأمان ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الحكاية مش في وقعة=ياما حانشوف ألف غُمّة
لكن الفكرة اللي واجعة=إن انا اتزقيت... بكلمة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب غنى 
> 
> وقال موال
> 
> صباح ديما يفرحنا
> 
>  كده الأبطال
> 
> ومن سينا لطابا
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عندليب شاكر=لاخوه الود والترحيب
حفظت الود مش ناكر=ومين ينكر في ود حبيب؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,red,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/13.gif" border="ridge,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ليه كده ياجدو أُمال فين = سي عبده اللى شغال بواب
> يسيب السّلم كده بعفره = وقاعد يدخن شيشة وهباب
> لازم يتعلم أنك غالي = وملك في قلوبنا بلا أسباب
> قوم ياواد ياعبده ياللا = إفرش السجادة وشيل التراب[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
البواب لمّا اتبعترت=بص لي واتصعّب بشفايفه
قال لي: ما إنت اللي اتصورت=إنك تاخد شيء مش عارفه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح غرقان في ضحكاته=وضحك بناتي واصحابهم
نغم في القلب دقاته=وانا سايق... باوصلهم.[/poem]

----------


## Hano Egyptiano

صباح العندليب مدهوش .... بفن جميل يمس قليب
ولكن فيها بعض رتوش ... تروق الصورة بالتهذيب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب مدهوش .... بفن جميل يمس قليب
> ولكن فيها بعض رتوش ... تروق الصورة بالتهذيب


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يشرفني يزيد علمي=وفني يستفيد منك
راح اسمع... وانت بتسمي=وتنقد... قول ولا يهمك.[/poem]

----------


## مصراويةجدا

صباحي ملون بلون المسا 
وحزني في قلبي ما راح يتنسا
وضحكة وكلمة صحيح موجودين
لكن ممزوجين بطعم الأسا 
 ************
اللهم ارحمها يا رب واجعل مثواها الجنة

----------


## Hano Egyptiano

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يشرفني يزيد علمي=وفني يستفيد منك
> راح اسمع... وانت بتسمي=وتنقد... قول ولا يهمك.[/poem]


كلامي ..مش إلِيك يا أمير ....ما تعلى العين على الحاجب
كلام واضح بدون تفسير .... و واصل ...لِلّي متعاجب

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح العندليب سواق*

*وإيه يعنى ؟*

*مدام صوت الحبايب جنبى* 

*يمَتعنى*

*صباح الضحك والفرحه*

*معاك ياكبير*

*صباحهم ويا صحابتهم*

*وبكره فى حضنك أولادهم*

*فى أفراحهم*

*كده تغنى*

----------


## بنت شهريار

العندليب وووووووووووووصل
والنت اتقطططططططططططططططططططع
يا محاسن الصدددددددددددددددددددددددددددف  :3: 

ياولكم ياولكم ياعندليبنا
الف الف الف الف الف الف ( خمستاشر الف بس ساقطة حساب ) حمدلله على السلامة
نورت المنتدى والعندليبيات والدفتر والقاعات بأجمعها

حمدلله على سلامة العندليبيات اللى وحشتنا
بس اصلح النت واجى انتقققققققققم ومعايا الن و ن ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*صباحي نَدَاه اتقلب لدموع
تدور على سبيل للرجوع
وتتمنى تلمح عيون اللي راح
لصوته تحن وتعطش.. تجوع*
********************

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> كلامي ..مش إلِيك يا أمير ....ما تعلى العين على الحاجب
> كلام واضح بدون تفسير .... و واصل ...لِلّي متعاجب


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
طب اسمعني ف طلب لو كان=حترحم بيه أخوك لا يلوص
هنا بنزرع وداد ألوان=ويبقى النقد... ع المخصوص.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحي ملون بلون المسا 
> وحزني في قلبي ما راح يتنسا
> وضحكة وكلمة صحيح موجودين
> لكن ممزوجين بطعم الأسا 
>  ************
> اللهم ارحمها يا رب واجعل مثواها الجنة


مبدئياً آسف رديت على المشاركة التالية دون قصد... سماح النوبة...

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك عصرني بكف الهموم=وقال حتة مني في طبع الزمن
عموماً دي فترة وحال لا يدوم=أملنا في بكرة... يزول الشجن.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *صباح العندليب سواق*
> 
> *وإيه يعنى ؟*
> 
> *مدام صوت الحبايب جنبى* 
> 
> *يمَتعنى*
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح أحلامه وردية=وضحكة تشق بطن الليل
وعزم وقوة في النية=حنعدل حالنا مهما يميل.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> العندليب وووووووووووووصل
> والنت اتقطططططططططططططططططططع
> يا محاسن الصدددددددددددددددددددددددددددف 
> ياولكم ياولكم ياعندليبنا
> الف الف الف الف الف الف ( خمستاشر الف بس ساقطة حساب ) حمدلله على السلامة
> نورت المنتدى والعندليبيات والدفتر والقاعات بأجمعها
> حمدلله على سلامة العندليبيات اللى وحشتنا
> بس اصلح النت واجى انتقققققققققم ومعايا الن و ن ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بركاتي وحلّت على بيتكم=لسه المَيه وحتى النور
حاسبي بقى على حيط سلمكم=لا يطب امّا لآخر دور
ونونات مين؟ دا انتوا بسلامتكم=أقرب لكوا لبن العصفور.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباحي نَدَاه اتقلب لدموع
> تدور على سبيل للرجوع
> وتتمنى تلمح عيون اللي راح
> لصوته تحن وتعطش.. تجوع*
> ********************


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك يقلّب جراح مستديمة=ويجمع في كلمة حياة القلوب
دا أيتها شيء في الحياة كان له قيمة=تركنا... وروّح... وسابنا ندوب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ياكل= جزر وخيار وخس كمان
زهقت ريجيم... داحال مايل=بقيت أرنب... ناقص لي ودان.[/poem]

----------


## Hano Egyptiano

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> طب اسمعني ف طلب لو كان=حترحم بيه أخوك لا يلوص
> هنا بنزرع وداد ألوان=ويبقى النقد... ع المخصوص.[/poem]


دا معناه الكلام ممنوع!! .... و سيب الخلق للخالق!!
و لو أذّنت مش مسموع!.. وحتّى رقصت!! مش فارق

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> دا معناه الكلام ممنوع!! .... و سيب الخلق للخالق!!
> و لو أذّنت مش مسموع!.. وحتّى رقصت!! مش فارق


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لأ النقد اللي ع المكشوف=بيجرح... دول ضيوف عندي
رسالة وحط فيها وشوف=ردود الناس وخد وادّي
تعال نحكّم المعروف=نبيّن ودّنا ونبدي
بشعر رقيق... تعال وطوف=وزود ودّ على ودي.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*كلام عندليب فيه اوزان بيملى العقل ويسلطن

طول ما الشعر بالمجان الكل بيه هيبرطم*

----------


## فراشة

صباح العندليب ورده............تحب الشمس ضحكتها


ونسمـة رقيقة تتبـدّى............ونــــور الفجــر يحسدها 




تحيااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح العندليب حامى*

*حما ضيوفه*

*صباح العندليب طيب*

*وبنشوفه*

*صباح العندليب بلسم*

*يداوى الجرح بحروفه*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*صباحي اختفى من نسيمه الهنا
و من يوم فراقه انا مش هنا
صحيح اللي راح مستحيل راح يعود
يا ريتني مكانه .. يا ريته انا* 
............................................

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *كلام عندليب فيه اوزان بيملى العقل ويسلطن
> طول ما الشعر بالمجان الكل بيه هيبرطم*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أصل يا "هايدي" المكان=غايته راحة للجريح
واللي بيننا من زمان=لا يصح الا الصحيح.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب ورده............تحب الشمس ضحكتها
> ونسمـة رقيقة تتبـدّى............ونــــور الفجــر يحسدها 
> 
> تحيااااااااااتى
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح أختي تفرّحني=بصورة جميلة ترسمها
كدا حاقلق لا يمسحني=في يوم إبداعها وقلمها.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *صباح العندليب حامى*
> 
> *حما ضيوفه*
> 
> *صباح العندليب طيب*
> 
> *وبنشوفه*
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا إلاّ الضيف يا شاعرنا=رقبتي فداه، وروحي تهون
دي حرمة ضيفي حرمتنا=ومين لكرامته مش بيصون؟.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباحي اختفى من نسيمه الهنا
> و من يوم فراقه انا مش هنا
> صحيح اللي راح مستحيل راح يعود
> يا ريتني مكانه .. يا ريته انا* 
> ............................................


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قالوا كلمة في اللي راح=لما واحد راح حبايبه
الزمن... طب الجراح=واللي قاعد... إنت سايبه.[/poem]

----------


## أم أحمد

*صباح الخير يا عندليب


علي فكرة أنا مش عارفة اقرأ المشاركات اللي مكتوبة داخل اطارات


*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح العندليب يحلم
ويتعشم فى رب الكون
ويحيا بالأمل أرحم
مايتألم معاك ياظنون

صباح العندليب عاده

يارب تدوم

معاه فيه راحه وإفاده

وبيعلمنا يوم ورا يوم*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب عشمان=تنور شمعة... تهدي عينيه
فيحيا بالأمل لو بان=ويا يطوله... يا يبكي عليه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح الخير يا عندليب
> علي فكرة أنا مش عارفة اقرأ المشاركات اللي مكتوبة داخل اطارات
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لو أفهم إيه المطلوب=يمكن كنت أشوف لك مخرج
عيدي كلامك... بالمقلوب=أو بالصيني... وانا حاستنتج.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> *صباح العندليب يحلم
> ويتعشم فى رب الكون
> ويحيا بالأمل أرحم
> مايتألم معاك ياظنون
> صباح العندليب عاده
> يارب تدوم
> معاه فيه راحه وإفاده
> وبيعلمنا يوم ورا يوم*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح بالود متزوّق=حروف من نور... وجنة وخير
بكلمة البال بيتروّق=لكنه عليّ... جد... كتير.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب صابر=وراضي بقسمته وبخته
يقول: ياصبر...ليك آخر؟=تيجي السلوى من اخوه واخته.[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب عشمان=تنور شمعة... تهدي عينيه
> فيحيا بالأمل لو بان=ويا يطوله... يا يبكي عليه.[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,7,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="groove,6,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الأمل هو طِب الروح وهناها = والدنيا من غيره تبقي بلاها

العُمر كله ضياع إمتى تيجى = الضحكة لينا والفرحة وياها

من غيره الدنيا سودة مع أن = دايما الضلمة النور جواها[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله

*صباح العندليب بخته

هنا موجود

وجوه قلب أخوه وأخته

حبيب منشود



صباح العندليب عاشق لرب الكون

وبخته عنده بالجنه

أكيد موعود*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="groove,6,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الأمل هو طِب الروح وهناها = والدنيا من غيره تبقي بلاها
> العُمر كله ضياع إمتى تيجى = الضحكة لينا والفرحة وياها
> من غيره الدنيا سودة مع أن = دايما الضلمة النور جواها[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا ويّاك... بس انت اسمعني=أيوة ضروري أملنا أكيد
لكن لما أمور توجعني=كل ما باحلم... ألمي يزيد
كلمة حاقولها... وحاتدمّعني=صرت أخاف من حلم جديد.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله
> *صباح العندليب بخته
> هنا موجود
> وجوه قلب أخوه وأخته
> حبيب منشود
> صباح العندليب عاشق لرب الكون
> وبخته عنده بالجنه
> أكيد موعود*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بتبشرني بإيه يا أخينا؟=بالوَحشة وعمري الموحود؟ 
يالاّ... اهي قسمة ودايرة علينا=نسكت... واهه ربنا موجود.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح ليلة م الكوابيس=ما كانش دا نوم... دا كان عركة
غريب النوم... ساعات "يا مغيث"=لكن سلطان... مالوش مَلْكة.[/poem]

----------


## فراشة

صبـــاح العنــدليــب أيــام............ بضحكه بدمعه أهى ..ماشــيه

مابين كوابيس وبين أحلام.............بننسى حقيقة ف يوم..جــايه





تحيااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صبـــاح العنــدليــب أيــام............ بضحكه بدمعه أهى ..ماشــيه
> مابين كوابيس وبين أحلام.............بننسى حقيقة ف يوم..جــايه
> 
> تحيااااااااااتى
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وكيف انسى حقيقة الموت=وانا نبضاتي تحكيها؟ 
وأحلام الحياة بتفوت=تسيب لي جراح... تناديها.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب موجوع=يطلّع م الأنين غنوة
يقول قلبي: ما لينا رجوع=لكن حنعيش... بروح حلوة.[/poem]

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل الشاعر
أيمن رشدى

عودة جميلة برباعيات تصدح بالأجواء
وصباحات عندليبية تقص رحلة الايام
ما بين أفراح وجراح
ولكنها تمر بنا رغم عنا وتأخذنا مرة للذكرى
ومرة اخرى للعبره
وكثيرا لحلم قد جف ولكنه يعشق الحياة

مع تحيتى*

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب موجوع=يطلّع م الأنين غنوة
> يقول قلبي: ما لينا رجوع=لكن حنعيش... بروح حلوة.[/poem]



*الألم بقى حتّه منّي = الأنين.. بان دندنه ..
جوا صدري ..  ومرافقني = حتى طالع في الغُنا..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *أخى الفاضل الشاعر
> أيمن رشدى
> عودة جميلة برباعيات تصدح بالأجواء
> وصباحات عندليبية تقص رحلة الايام
> ما بين أفراح وجراح
> ولكنها تمر بنا رغم عنا وتأخذنا مرة للذكرى
> ومرة اخرى للعبره
> وكثيرا لحلم قد جف ولكنه يعشق الحياة
> مع تحيتى*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أريجُ الحروف... وعمق المعاني=مزيجٌ حوى بالمشاعر... فكرا... 
أنثرٌ يعطّر جو المكان؟=أم النثر من حسنه... صار شعرا؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *الألم بقى حتّه منّي = الأنين.. بان دندنه ..
> جوا صدري ..  ومرافقني = حتى طالع في الغُنا..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الألم... صياد لئيم=يضرب النبضات في قلبك
يحرقك... وان كان كريم=لو رَحم... راح ينهي عمرك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح عندليب كان بيكتم جروحه=وبيداوي ناس كات آهاتهم شداد
صبر ع الألم واشتراهم بروحه=فباعوه بكلمة... ولحظة عناد.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح عندليب كان بيكتم جروحه=وبيداوي ناس كات آهاتهم شداد
> صبر ع الألم واشتراهم بروحه=فباعوه بكلمة... ولحظة عناد.[/poem]


*
الثانية بقت ساعة = و الساعة بقت ثانية ..

دنيا دايما دوارة = هاقول إيه ؟! ... ماهي فانية ..!!*

----------


## فراشة

صباح العندليب عصفــور............علـــى شبـــاكى بيزقـــزق


بضحكة تملا قلبي سـرور............يقول يالا الصباح شقشق






تحيااااااااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> الثانية بقت ساعة = و الساعة بقت ثانية ..
> دنيا دايما دوارة = هاقول إيه ؟! ... ماهي فانية ..!!*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بس دايما البشر=نفسهم أحلام كتير
حد عمره بيفتكر=إنها... مشوار قصير؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب عصفــور............علـــى شبـــاكى بيزقـــزق
> بضحكة تملا قلبي سـرور............يقول يالا الصباح شقشق
> 
> تحيااااااااااااااااتى
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح عصفور نقي صدّاح=علينا هلّ غنّى وقال
وبعد شوية... سابني وراح=وفات ضلّه... وذكرى خيال.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ياللي=صباحه عندكم مقبول
واللي غير كدا يخللي=كلامه بالوداد موصول
ولا احنا الشعر مُتَجلّي=ولا... في "معلقات" بنقول
بساطتنا... لنا تعلّي=وتجريحنا... مافيهشي أصول
دي عيلة... وبينها يا خِلّي=ما ينفعشي المودة تزول
هنا ولادي... وهنا ضِلّي=إذا اتمسّوا... راح اقلب غول.[/poem]

----------


## nour2005

الأستاذ Hano Egyptiano

تم حذف كل مشاركاتك في هذا الموضوع

بسبب مخالفتها الصريحة لقوانين المنتدى 

وبالذات مخالفة هذا البند

5- الاحترام المتبادل بين الأعضاء هو الإطار الصحيح الذي نتحاور من خلاله ، لذا يجب احترام آراء الآخرين وعدم الاستخفاف بها أو تسفيهها ، أو الاستهزاء بالأعضاء وآرائهم . 

لذا يرجى التقيّد بالشروط والقوانين المطلوب تطبيقها في المشاركات 

بمنتدى أبناء مصر .

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب قاعد محتار عمال بيبحث على وظيفه

كل ما يلقى وينزل يوم تطلع شغلانه مش لطيفه*

----------


## فراشة

صباح العندليب شايـــل ............ف قلبه جـراح..بيتألــم

يداوى آلامنــا ويحايــل .............دا عمره ف يوم.. ما يتكلم



تحيااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب ياللي=صباحه عندكم مقبول
> واللي غير كدا يخللي=كلامه بالوداد موصول
> ولا احنا الشعر مُتَجلّي=ولا... في "معلقات" بنقول
> بساطتنا... لنا تعلّي=وتجريحنا... مافيهشي أصول
> دي عيلة... وبينها يا خِلّي=ما ينفعشي المودة تزول
> هنا ولادي... وهنا ضِلّي=إذا اتمسّوا... راح اقلب غول.[/poem]


*كلام القلب دستورنا =معانا صباحنا ومسانا ..
يلم حاجات ف ضمايرنا= مشاعر خير .. مسابقانا ..*

----------


## kethara

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> أريجُ الحروف... وعمق المعاني=مزيجٌ حوى بالمشاعر... فكرا... 
> أنثرٌ يعطّر جو المكان؟=أم النثر من حسنه... صار شعرا؟[/poem]


*تتبعثر المشاعر على سياج الشجن
تبحث عن معنى 
تبحث عن وطن
تتناثر كشظايا البللور
وتجمعها تلال الوهن

تحية عطرة لألق حرفك وسمو حسك

مع تحيتى*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> 





> 





> 





> 





> 





> 



[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب مكسوف=عشان عيان ولا قادر
فسامحوني يا أغلى ضيوف=ولو تدعوا... أكون شاكر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب قايم=لوحده عشان... يصلّي الفجر
وحاسس إنه كان صايم=وإن اليوم دا... عيد الفطر.[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح العندليب يجعل*

*صباحك عيد*

*صباح العندليب بلبل*

*يزيد تغريد*

*صباح العندليب عصفور* 

*هنا زقزق*

*وزقزقته وراها سرور*

*وجايبه معاها فرح جديد*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ناوي=يبات غالب... ومش مغلوب
في دنيا السيرك والحاوي=خلاص... حامشيلها بالشقلوب.[/poem]

----------


## loly_h

[poem font="arabic transparent,6,firebrick,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="outset,5,firebrick" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب مالى = علينا الدنيا بأحلى زهور

ماهو فعلا علينا غالى = إجعل ياربى طريقه نور[/poem]

*ربنا يتمم شفاك بخير ياأستاذنــــــــــا  ...*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *صباح العندليب يجعل*
> 
> *صباحك عيد*
> 
> *صباح العندليب بلبل*
> 
> *يزيد تغريد*
> ...





> [poem font="arabic transparent,6,firebrick,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="outset,5,firebrick" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب مالى = علينا الدنيا بأحلى زهور
> ماهو فعلا علينا غالى = إجعل ياربى طريقه نور[/poem]
> *ربنا يتمم شفاك بخير ياأستاذنــــــــــا  ...*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نهاري بالفرح بيكم=ولا الأطفال في تغريدهم
دعيت ربي يخلليكم=واعيش بيكم واعيش منكم.[/poem]

ملحوظة: ما زلت أطلب السماح لعدم الرد على كل مشاركة منفردة... 

فما زال البرد.... شغااااااااااااال...

----------


## ahmedab216

*ألف ألف سلامة لك أخي العزيز .. و ربنا يتم شفاك سريعا إن شاء الله ..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *ألف ألف سلامة لك أخي العزيز .. و ربنا يتم شفاك سريعا إن شاء الله ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كح... واوا... صدري واوا=عضمي واوا...آي
وصداعي دا كان علاوة=ما سابنيش يا خي
واللي زادها في الحلاوة=دوخة مالها زي
كح... واوا... كح... واوا...= كح... واوا... آي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح المخ كان في سكات=وخايف يوجعه التفكير
وخاف أكتر من القرارات=ودارى الخوف بضحك كتير
وخفت الحلم لا يكون مات=وخفت يعيش بهم كبير.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح المخ كان في سكات=وخايف يوجعه التفكير
> وخاف أكتر من القرارات=ودارى الخوف بضحك كتير
> وخفت الحلم لا يكون مات=وخفت يعيش بهم كبير.[/poem]




*الحلم ليهم.. كان أمل = لكين عندي .. دا كان غلطة ..
لو حايطولوه.. عايز عمل = سعادة تدوم... ماهيش لقطة ..
باتمنّي ليهم يكتمل = وفوق كل الحروف.. نقطة ..*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
 

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله**
وليه ها يعيش بهم كبير
وحلمك لسه قدامك
وجواك مالأمانى كتير
وبتحارب فى أوهامك
أكيد فايز ومش جايز
يموت حلمك فى أحلامك

**
 
*

----------


## ahmedab216

*وأدت حلمي لأنه مش حقي ..= حق زهور و ورود بتحلم و تتمني ..

 بقول و اعيد دا كله مش مني .. = قدر و مكتوب تشوفه العين و بالنني ..*

----------


## the_chemist

> *وأدت حلمي لأنه مش حقي ..= حق زهور و ورود بتحلم و تتمني ..
> 
>  بقول و اعيد دا كله مش مني .. = قدر و مكتوب تشوفه العين و بالنني ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,7,red,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="ridge,6,purple" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ليه تعمل كده يا عمى = دا الحلم مش منك ولا مني

الحلم ده هو النهار = بيطلع في عز الليل ينورنى

ومن غيره الضلمة = تموتنى وعتمة الأيام تقتلني

مهما كانت سنين العمر = طول ما فيه ضي في النني[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *الحلم ليهم.. كان أمل = لكين عندي .. دا كان غلطة ..
> لو حايطولوه.. عايز عمل = سعادة تدوم... ماهيش لقطة ..
> باتمنّي ليهم يكتمل = وفوق كل الحروف.. نقطة ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياللي مات حلمك تعالى=فوق كتافي وحط همك 
ياما شلت ف كل حالة=اتسند... وآديني جنبك
دنيا مافهاش م العدالة=إلا في الموت طال لي عمرك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
>  
> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله**
> وليه ها يعيش بهم كبير
> وحلمك لسه قدامك
> وجواك مالأمانى كتير
> وبتحارب فى أوهامك
> أكيد فايز ومش جايز
> يموت حلمك فى أحلامك
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
السؤال دا... ليّ انا؟=إسأل اللي ف لحظة راحوا
دا البشر... ثانية ف هنا=ساعة... بيلملم جراحه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *وأدت حلمي لأنه مش حقي ..= حق زهور و ورود بتحلم و تتمني ..
>  بقول و اعيد دا كله مش مني .. = قدر و مكتوب تشوفه العين و بالنني ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وأدته صحيح لكنه ما ماتش=وآديك بالشعر اهه بتحييه
وكان مفروض يفوت... وما فاتش=عشان انت اللي ماسك فيه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,red,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="ridge,6,purple" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ليه تعمل كده يا عمى = دا الحلم مش منك ولا مني
> الحلم ده هو النهار = بيطلع في عز الليل ينورنى
> ومن غيره الضلمة = تموتنى وعتمة الأيام تقتلني
> مهما كانت سنين العمر = طول ما فيه ضي في النني[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لو قراءك يعرفوا حملك=كانوا يردوا ببس "آمين"
يا مبشر بالحلم بقلمك=معذورة الناس... مش عارفين.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب واخد=نصيحة... وكان لها حدّين
بناحية بيندبح واحد=وناحية يموت بها الاتنين.[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح العندليب طيب فى جرح الغير*

*صباح العندليب ياما سعاده وخير*

*يشيل همى* 

*يشيل همك*

*وفرحان إن حمله كبير*

*صباح قادر على الأحزان*

*صباح أخ*

*حبيب*

*إنسان*

*صباح أيمن بأحلى ضمير*

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> لو قراءك يعرفوا حملك=كانوا يردوا ببس "آمين"
> يا مبشر بالحلم بقلمك=معذورة الناس... مش عارفين.[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,7,darkblue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/13.gif" border="groove,4,seagreen" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
همى دفنته جوا قلبي = وبالبسمة ردمت عليه

صحيح بيجرحنى جوا = في قلبي من غير ليه

وبألملم جراحى لِيه = وحدى والناس ذنبها ايه[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *صباح العندليب طيب فى جرح الغير*
> 
> *صباح العندليب ياما سعاده وخير*
> 
> *يشيل همى* 
> 
> *يشيل همك*
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا راجل كل دا تهويل=دي ناس بالذوق.. تعاملني
في يوم لما كنت عليل=لقيتك... إنت شايلني.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,darkblue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/13.gif" border="groove,4,seagreen" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> همى دفنته جوا قلبي = وبالبسمة ردمت عليه
> صحيح بيجرحنى جوا = في قلبي من غير ليه
> وبألملم جراحى لِيه = وحدى والناس ذنبها ايه[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بالبساطة تقول في كلمة=لخصت أصل الرجولة
كل حرف بيحكي حكمة=كتمة الألم... بطولة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب عايم=في بحر كبير... لكن عطشان
صحي... وكأنه مش نايم=وحل المشكلة... وحيران.[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله

وهى الحيره شئ نادر

ماهى محوطاك

دى حتى ياصاحبى فى منامك

ماهيش سيباك

دى عنوانى

وعنوانك

وعنوان إللى حس أساك
*

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب عايم=في بحر كبير... لكن عطشان
> صحي... وكأنه مش نايم=وحل المشكلة... وحيران.[/poem]



*يا قشة عايمه فوق بالوهم = لا غرقانة .. ولا  ناجية..
يشدك تحت كتر الهم= تعافري... بالأمل راجية..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله
> وهى الحيره شئ نادر
> ماهى محوطاك
> دى حتى ياصاحبى فى منامك
> ماهيش سيباك
> دى عنوانى
> وعنوانك
> وعنوان إللى حس أساك
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وقصدك يعني أقبلها؟=شوية وبيها حاتمتّع؟!
وبكرة بإيدي أعملها؟!=لا حد ف نفسه... بيقطّع؟
مانيش ناقصها... أحملها=دا حتى النوم... بقى بيوجع.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *يا قشة عايمه فوق بالوهم = لا غرقانة .. ولا  ناجية..
> يشدك تحت كتر الهم= تعافري... بالأمل راجية..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بحور الشوق دي ما بترحمش=ولا تعرف غير الغرقان
في مية... ونار... دي مابتقبلش=لا بالسلوى... ولا النسيان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب محنة=ماهيش بمزاجه... ولا بإيديه  
بدايتها أدان مدنة=وعهد ادّاه لنفسه.. عليه.[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
*
*صباح العندليب راضى*

*بحكم الله ولو محنه*

*وحتعدى كما الماضى*

*ماعدى الحزن وفرحنا*

*......................*

*رضيت بالقسمه والمكتوب*

*وربك تانى يختبرك*

*وإهى المحنه تخف ذنوب*

*عشان الجنه تشتاقلك*

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,crimson,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/15.gif" border="groove,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تعالوا نعمل معاهدة هدنة حلوة = ناخد أجازة مرة من الهموم

نقول لبعض كلمة أمل حلوة = ننسي بيها الدنيا كل أسبوع يوم

نقول نكتة جميلة تخفف عنا = دى الدنيا بينا ومن غيرنا هتدوم

بس من الهم هنموت طيب نفضل = كده أو نزهق ونخرج م الهدوم

بيقول راجل كانت دايما مراته = منكدة عليه ومحوطاه بالغموم

اتفق وقال لها تعالي نخلي الغم = والتنكيد علينا يوم من بعد يوم

جه تانى يوم عاملة فرح ف البيت = وبترقص ولا رقاصة 5 نجوم

وبتغنى له وبتقول بفرحة شديدة = وبكل شوق وود بكرة بكرة النكد[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب محنة=ماهيش بمزاجه... ولا بإيديه  
> بدايتها أدان مدنة=وعهد ادّاه لنفسه.. عليه.[/poem]



*
لازم يرضي بالمكتوب = تقول مجبر تقول مقهور ..!!

عاهد نفسه يتوب = و زيه كتير ف كل العصور ..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
> *
> *صباح العندليب راضى*
> 
> *بحكم الله ولو محنه*
> 
> *وحتعدى كما الماضى*
> 
> *ماعدى الحزن وفرحنا*
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
رضيت يا خلِّي بالقسمة=وباشكر ع القضا المكتوب
بلاش الشكوى بالكلمة=وخللي الآه... نفس محجوب
وحارسم ع الشفا بسمة=وراضي ف صمتي... قلبي يدوب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,crimson,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/15.gif" border="groove,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> تعالوا نعمل معاهدة هدنة حلوة = ناخد أجازة مرة من الهموم
> نقول لبعض كلمة أمل حلوة = ننسي بيها الدنيا كل أسبوع يوم
> نقول نكتة جميلة تخفف عنا = دى الدنيا بينا ومن غيرنا هتدوم
> بس من الهم هنموت طيب نفضل = كده أو نزهق ونخرج م الهدوم
> بيقول راجل كانت دايما مراته = منكدة عليه ومحوطاه بالغموم
> اتفق وقال لها تعالي نخلي الغم = والتنكيد علينا يوم من بعد يوم
> جه تانى يوم عاملة فرح ف البيت = وبترقص ولا رقاصة 5 نجوم
> وبتغنى له وبتقول بفرحة شديدة = وبكل شوق وود بكرة بكرة النكد[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
انا عايز الزوجة دي هي=في الفرحة حابوس إيدها وراسها
واليوم اللي بنكده عليّ=حاطفش م البيت... أو حاحبسها.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> لازم يرضي بالمكتوب = تقول مجبر تقول مقهور ..!!
> عاهد نفسه يتوب = و زيه كتير ف كل العصور ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صحيح القصة متعادة=وياما كتير سمعناها
يقولوا: الدنيا... بزيادة=ويلتفتوا... لمعناها.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب قاطع=شرايين الحياة بإيديه
يقول الآه؟ ماهوش نافع=يخبّي؟... النار تبان في عينيه.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب قاطع=شرايين الحياة بإيديه
> يقول الآه؟ ماهوش نافع=يخبّي؟... النار تبان في عينيه.[/poem]



*
الآهة نورها ساطع.. = لمين يشوف بعينيه ..
و لو فيه حد سامع ؟!!= صمت الآهات يشجيه ..*

----------


## فراشة

صبـــاح العندليب محتار.............مابين عقله.. وبين قلــــبه


ولو حاول فى يوم يختار............هــايتألــم ..وإيه ذنبـــــــه؟





تحيااااااااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> الآهة نورها ساطع.. = لمين يشوف بعينيه ..
> و لو فيه حد سامع ؟!!= صمت الآهات يشجيه ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الآه... ما نيش حاقولها=مالهاش ثمر يتجني
حزني ما عاد ينولها=حاتنيه... ومش حانتني
حافرد قامتي بطولها=وما عادش يوم... تنحني.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صبـــاح العندليب محتار.............مابين عقله.. وبين قلــــبه
> ولو حاول فى يوم يختار............هــايتألــم ..وإيه ذنبـــــــه؟
> 
> تحيااااااااااااااااتى
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صحيح الحيرة ليل قاسي=صحيح يومها أنين في النار
ومهما تزيد مرار كاسي=عجيب حالها... تدوب... بقرار.[/poem]

----------


## أم أحمد

صباح الخير يا أهل الخير

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الخير يا أهل الخير


الأخت الفاضلة ام أحمد...

جزاك الله خيرا... سامحيني على عدم الرد بالشعر...

سأبذل جهدي لأرد به في أقرب فرصة ان شاء الله.

بارك الله فيك وفي أسرتك الكريمة.

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ربّط=سلاسل نار... حديد احمر
عشان حيران بيتخبط=بنار القيد... بيتصبّر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الجرح والدمعة=ودم يسيل... في قلب انهدّ
وعين ما عاد بها لمعة=وروح ملهوفة... مالهاش حد.[/poem]

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح مجروح بلمسة نور=وكان في الضلمة متخبّي
يشوف يومه حزين مقهور=وليله بناره... متعبّي.[/poem]

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح النار ودم جديد=يسيل من جرح والتاني
وتشكي النار من التجديد=ويبكي الدم... علشاني.[/poem]

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح مطحون على عضامي=تراب باقي لكائن حي
دا كان خضرة ونبات نامي=صبح صحراء... ما تعرف ضيّ.[/poem]

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح نظرة لوقت سعيد=دفعت قصاده كل الروح
وآخرتها... آديني وحيد=صحابي الليل... ونار في جروح.[/poem]

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح... مش قادر اكتمها=بتخرج رعشة في إيديه
يا "آه"... الروح بيألمها=صدى صوتك... حواليَّ.[/poem]

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح النور... ماهوش طالع=وروح مش شايفة قدامها
تشوف ازاي... دي بتنازع؟=وتنده قبر أحلامها.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الآه... ما نيش حاقولها=مالهاش ثمر يتجني
> حزني ما عاد ينولها=حاتنيه... ومش حانتني
> حافرد قامتي بطولها=وما عادش يوم... تنحني.[/poem]


*
بأمل مايكونليش أمل = زمن عدي و مش زماني ..

وفي و صابر صبر جمل = و هيهات الزمن يعود تاني .. *

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح الجرح والدمعة=ودم يسيل... في قلب انهدّ
> وعين ما عاد بها لمعة=وروح ملهوفة... مالهاش حد.[/poem]
> 
> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح مجروح بلمسة نور=وكان في الضلمة متخبّي
> يشوف يومه حزين مقهور=وليله بناره... متعبّي.[/poem]
> 
> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ...


*عايز أرد و مش قادر = لسانك دا ؟ .. ولا لساني ..؟؟!!

كلام له معني مش عابر = و حياتك .. بالراحة علشاني ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

> *عايز أرد و مش قادر = لسانك دا ؟ .. ولا لساني ..؟؟!!
> 
> كلام له معني مش عابر = و حياتك .. بالراحة علشاني ..*


*

دا أرض واقع .. في منتهي الشده = و فصلابته .. زي مايكون صخره..

هنعيشه .. و لو فيه حده = و تكون حلاوته .. يارب للي له بكره ..


****************


طب ما تيجي نغير .. و نجرب الضحكة ؟! = و بشوية سكر .. مش تكون مرة ..

طالعه من جوا ولا من بره !! = مش تفكر .. بجد نفسي في الفرحه ..*

----------


## فراشة

صباح بالنور يمنّينـا............بفرحه نمد له.. إيدينا
كنا فاكرين هايداوينا............أتارى ليلنا..أحن علينا




تحياااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
صباح العندليب سهــران بيفكر ::  الحيرة عنه مغابتش
ليه الجرح النايم قام ؟؟ دي الدمعة على الخد :: لسه منشفتش

أحلى صباح عليك يا عندليبنا الغالي..



*

----------


## the_chemist

> *
> صباح العندليب سهــران بيفكر ::  الحيرة عنه مغابتش
> ليه الجرح النايم قام ؟؟ دي الدمعة على الخد :: لسه منشفتش
> 
> أحلى صباح عليك يا عندليبنا الغالي..
> 
> 
> 
> *


صباح الخير يا سارة
[poem font="simplified arabic,6,crimson,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="ridge,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ومن إمتى الدمعة بتموت = بس بنحاول عن الناس نخفيها

لو كل واحد فهم لغيره صح = كان كل كلمة لابد يفهم معانيها

الجراح بتكون في القلب غايره = ولكن لابد عن العين نداريها

أهو منه الشماتة فينا تنتهى = والأهم كل الناس عندها بلاويها[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الخير يا أهل الخير


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك أختي ورود وربيع=رقيق بيهادي بالهمسة
تقوله... كأنه شعر بديع=لكين لازم... تضيف لمسة
فتحته تحط في التوقيع=زكي رستم... رصيف خمسة![/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> بأمل مايكونليش أمل = زمن عدي و مش زماني ..
> وفي و صابر صبر جمل = و هيهات الزمن يعود تاني .. *





> *عايز أرد و مش قادر = لسانك دا ؟ .. ولا لساني ..؟؟!!
> كلام له معني مش عابر = و حياتك .. بالراحة علشاني ..*





> *
> دا أرض واقع .. في منتهي الشده = و فصلابته .. زي مايكون صخره..
> هنعيشه .. و لو فيه حده = و تكون حلاوته .. يارب للي له بكره ..
> ****************
> طب ما تيجي نغير .. و نجرب الضحكة ؟! = و بشوية سكر .. مش تكون مرة ..
> طالعه من جوا ولا من بره !! = مش تفكر .. بجد نفسي في الفرحه ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
دنيا مش فيها الأمان=ندلة... وبتقطف زهورنا
لو صحيح نخزي الشيطان=يمكن الفرح يزورنا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح بالنور يمنّينـا............بفرحه نمد له.. إيدينا
> كنا فاكرين هايداوينا............أتارى ليلنا..أحن علينا
> 
> تحياااااااااتى
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما تفرقشي في مين منهم=بيجرح أو يزيد النار
ما واحد... الدموع جابهم=واخوه بيكوّي... بالأفكار.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> صباح العندليب سهــران بيفكر ::  الحيرة عنه مغابتش
> ليه الجرح النايم قام ؟؟ دي الدمعة على الخد :: لسه منشفتش
> أحلى صباح عليك يا عندليبنا الغالي..
> 
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الجرح دا بيجدد ذاته=أو يولد كام جرح جديد
فبلاش نتوهم في سكاته=راح يرجع... أكبر ويزيد.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الخير يا سارة[poem font="simplified arabic,6,crimson,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="ridge,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ومن إمتى الدمعة بتموت = بس بنحاول عن الناس نخفيها
> لو كل واحد فهم لغيره صح = كان كل كلمة لابد يفهم معانيها
> الجراح بتكون في القلب غايره = ولكن لابد عن العين نداريها
> أهو منه الشماتة فينا تنتهى = والأهم كل الناس عندها بلاويها[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وآدينا بنخبي ونكتم=لكن فيه حدود للقدرات
واحد بيعيش وبيتألم=والتاني... استحملها... ومات.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح من شكوته زهقان=كأنّه جاب في آخرها
فبص بعيد عن الأحزان=وغطى جراحه ومرارها.[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء العندليب الغالى
الف حمدلله على سلامتك والدى الغالى
من بدرى وانا بقرأ مشاركاتكم الجميلة الحزينة والسعيدة
نفسى اشارك وارد معاكم
بس انتوا عارفين انى منتاززززززززززززة جدا ومتفوووووووووووكة خالص فى الشعر
فابقول بلاش الرحمة حلوة

اسعدنى تواجدى بينكم
بين ورقات الحزن وورقات الفرح وورقات الخير والحب
دمتم بخير
 :f2:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

صباح العندليب غالى وربنا ما يحرمنا من صباحك يا غالى 
وجميل أن أجد اصطباحتك لبداية يوم جديد رايق وبمزاج عالى
وسلامى لكل العائلة ولدكتور يسرى 




وربنا يصلح أحوالنا 

*




دمتم بخير وسعادة




ولا تنس ذكر الله

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

صباح العندليب غالى ** وحشنى بقالى ليالى 

يارب دايما اشوفك  *** نجمك فى المنتدى عالى 




وربنا يصلح أحوالنا 

*




دمتم بخير وسعادة




ولا تنس ذكر الله

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> وآدينا بنخبي ونكتم=لكن فيه حدود للقدرات
> واحد بيعيش وبيتألم=والتاني... استحملها... ومات.[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,7,darkred,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="ridge,4,crimson" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياجدو الدمعة اللي بتيجى = بنحبس وراها ميات وألافات

عارف أنك الآهة غصب = عنك خارجة وبتخبي اللى فات

أنت وهى كمان عارفين = القصد وفاهمين مني الكلمات

تعالي نحكى لعل وعسي = تعمل مفعولها معانا النكات

كنا بنضحك لما نقع من = طولنا لما يعمل ياسين حركات

دلوقتى بنتنح قدام الفيلم = وتخرج من قلوبنا كتير زفرات

حراقة ياجدو بتكوي نار = لهيبها بيشد من العين الدمعات

وبتوقف الكلام ع اللسان = وتخرجه من الحنجرة حشرجات[/poem]



أنت وهى = يعنى جدو والأخت الفاضلة سارة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء العندليب الغالى
> الف حمدلله على سلامتك والدى الغالى
> من بدرى وانا بقرأ مشاركاتكم الجميلة الحزينة والسعيدة
> نفسى اشارك وارد معاكم
> بس انتوا عارفين انى منتاززززززززززززة جدا ومتفوووووووووووكة خالص فى الشعر
> فابقول بلاش الرحمة حلوة
> اسعدنى تواجدى بينكم
> بين ورقات الحزن وورقات الفرح وورقات الخير والحب
> دمتم بخير


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بس تعالي وقولي يا ستي=هنا مش مجمع لغة عربية
والناس هنا فاهماكي يا بنتي=حيساعدوكي شوية شوية.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> صباح العندليب غالى وربنا ما يحرمنا من صباحك يا غالى 
> وجميل أن أجد اصطباحتك لبداية يوم جديد رايق وبمزاج عالى
> وسلامى لكل العائلة ولدكتور يسرى 
> 
> وربنا يصلح أحوالنا 
> *
> ...





> *
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> صباح العندليب غالى ** وحشنى بقالى ليالى 
> يارب دايما اشوفك  *** نجمك فى المنتدى عالى 
> 
> وربنا يصلح أحوالنا 
> *
> 
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بسم الله... وما شاء الله=يا مفرّح قلبي بتعبيرك
أخ... صديق... وحبيب في الله=يحفظ ودك... ويدوم خيرك.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح من شكوته زهقان=كأنّه جاب في آخرها
> فبص بعيد عن الأحزان=وغطى جراحه ومرارها.[/poem]



*جاب قفل مالوش مفتاح =و قفل علي نفسه .. يمكن يريح و يرتاح !!


راحة باله ..دا شئ مش متاح = هو نفسه كان قصة ..و راحت مع الرياح ..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,darkred,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="ridge,4,crimson" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ياجدو الدمعة اللي بتيجى = بنحبس وراها ميات وألافات
> عارف أنك الآهة غصب = عنك خارجة وبتخبي اللى فات
> أنت وهى كمان عارفين = القصد وفاهمين مني الكلمات
> تعالي نحكى لعل وعسي = تعمل مفعولها معانا النكات
> كنا بنضحك لما نقع من = طولنا لما يعمل ياسين حركات
> دلوقتى بنتنح قدام الفيلم = وتخرج من قلوبنا كتير زفرات
> حراقة ياجدو بتكوي نار = لهيبها بيشد من العين الدمعات
> وبتوقف الكلام ع اللسان = وتخرجه من الحنجرة حشرجات[/poem]
> أنت وهى = يعنى جدو والأخت الفاضلة سارة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هي مين "هي" يا "فرفر"؟=إنت تعرف عنها إيه؟
"هي" سر... ف قلبي يقهر=ما في مخلوق يدرى بيه
ناس تخمّن... ناس تفكر=واسمها... مقفول عليه
بعد موتي... ابقى دوّر=برضه عمرك ما تلاقيه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *جاب قفل مالوش مفتاح =و قفل علي نفسه .. يمكن يريح و يرتاح !!
> راحة باله ..دا شئ مش متاح = هو نفسه كان قصة ..و راحت مع الرياح ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
طول ما عندي قلب ينبض=يفضل الحب احتمال
مش حاسيب العقل يرفض=أو يموت عندي الخيال.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب شاكك=ومش قادر بكلمة يبوح
ما هو لو قال... حيتعارك=ماهوش ناقص... تزيد له جروح.[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح العندليب الطيب

صباح جميل لكل الاخوة والاخوات

صباحكم أرق من الورد

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب الطيب
> صباح جميل لكل الاخوة والاخوات
> صباحكم أرق من الورد


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إمسكوا المشاركة دية=فين كلام راس العوصابة؟
انطقي... فين يا صبية="بنت شهريار"... يا بابا؟
حاعذرك في المرة دية=ما انتوا بنوتات غلابة
بس في المرة اللي جاية=شاكسي... مالكيش في الطيابة.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> طول ما عندي قلب ينبض=يفضل الحب احتمال
> مش حاسيب العقل يرفض=أو يموت عندي الخيال.[/poem]


*
قلب بينبض عالجهاز = وعالشاشة .. يبان عايش..

كونه يسلم دا إعجاز = و بالبشاشة .. عن هموم حايش* ..

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب شاكك=ومش قادر بكلمة يبوح
> ما هو لو قال... حيتعارك=ماهوش ناقص... تزيد له جروح.[/poem]


*
خليه ساكت و ما يعافر = بصوت صمته .. مش هايبوح ..

بقليله قابل و مش ناكر = و ف نور العتمه .. خياله يروح ..

لواقعه دايما فاكر  =  تفرق معاه كلمه .. من غير أمل و لا جموح ..

راضي عن حاله و صابر = و بنور بسمه .. تترد له الروح ..
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

> صباح الخير يا سارة
> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,crimson,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="ridge,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ومن إمتى الدمعة بتموت = بس بنحاول عن الناس نخفيها
> 
> لو كل واحد فهم لغيره صح = كان كل كلمة لابد يفهم معانيها
> 
> الجراح بتكون في القلب غايره = ولكن لابد عن العين نداريها
> 
> أهو منه الشماتة فينا تنتهى = والأهم كل الناس عندها بلاويها[/poem]


*


القلب تعب من جراحه الغايرة :: لما راح للنجوم قالتله ارحل يا حزين
قالها خليكي ليا ونيس و نتسامر :: قالت و من شقى بوحدته يواسيه مين؟؟









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الجرح دا بيجدد ذاته=أو يولد كام جرح جديد
فبلاش نتوهم في سكاته=راح يرجع... أكبر ويزيد.[/poem]





و ان زاد الهم و تقل :: لزم و حتم يلاقي اللي يواسيه
حتى لو على نفسه دار واتقفل :: يبقى هم بهم يداويه





العندليب العزيز و الكيميائي الغالي..معلش ملحقتش صباح..بس القمر جميل 

مساؤكم ورد و ياسمين.



*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب كان قرفان

من الدنيا وبلاويها

جالي ملاك  كان سهران 

وقال لي تعالي  نعديها

لا هم بيدوم في الدنيا ديه

فليه نبقى اوي عليها

ده كله يهون مادام بنقول

يارب هونها علينا
*

----------


## وجدى محمود

> صباح العندليب شاكك=ومش قادر بكلمة يبوح
> ما هو لو قال... حيتعارك=ماهوش ناقص... تزيد له جروح.


*وهو الصمت راح ينفع*

*دا حيزود فى جرحك جرح*

*ولا يقدر فى يوم يشفع*

*ولا حتشوف فى صمتك فرح*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح الفل يا عندليب

ينفع كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟افتح الجهاز الصبح..ملقيش الصباح المعتاد

شوية همة زيادة يا عندليبنا لو سمحت

صباح الفل .. :f2:   :f2: 

في أمان الله

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح عندليب على والدي وتأثيره وحركاته

قرص ودان وضرب كمان ونسي يصبح بكلماته
*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> قلب بينبض عالجهاز = وعالشاشة .. يبان عايش..
> كونه يسلم دا إعجاز = و بالبشاشة .. عن هموم حايش* ..





> *
> خليه ساكت و ما يعافر = بصوت صمته .. مش هايبوح ..
> بقليله قابل و مش ناكر = و ف نور العتمه .. خياله يروح ..
> لواقعه دايما فاكر  =  تفرق معاه كلمه .. من غير أمل و لا جموح ..
> راضي عن حاله و صابر = و بنور بسمه .. تترد له الروح ..
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا ما اقدرشي أوافق رأيك=رغم اني ذات نفسي حزين
كون انك مش شايف أملك=مش معناه عزمك حيلين
بكرة الشمس حتشرق برضك=طب نورها... يشرق على مين؟
ارمي الحمل ووحد ربك=قادر يبعت... كله بحين.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> القلب تعب من جراحه الغايرة :: لما راح للنجوم قالتله ارحل يا حزين
> قالها خليكي ليا ونيس و نتسامر :: قالت و من شقى بوحدته يواسيه مين؟؟
> 
> 
> و ان زاد الهم و تقل :: لزم و حتم يلاقي اللي يواسيه
> حتى لو على نفسه دار واتقفل :: يبقى هم بهم يداويه
> 
> العندليب العزيز و الكيميائي الغالي..معلش ملحقتش صباح..بس القمر جميل 
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الجرح الغاير ما يطيبشي=إلاّ بإيد صادقة بإخلاص
والهم الزايد ما يجيبشي=إلاّ زيادته... مالوهشي مناص.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء عندليب كان قرفان
> من الدنيا وبلاويها
> جالي ملاك  كان سهران 
> وقال لي تعالي  نعديها
> لا هم بيدوم في الدنيا ديه
> فليه نبقى اوي عليها
> ده كله يهون مادام بنقول
> يارب هونها علينا
> *





> *صباح عندليب على والدي وتأثيره وحركاته
> قرص ودان وضرب كمان ونسي يصبح بكلماته
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هو انا لسه صحيت يا ولاد؟=أمّا صحيح دا شغل بنات
دا انا لسه بافتّح بالكاد=وانتوا من الصبح اتهامات؟
هو انا تاكسي وبالعداد؟=ولاّ الـ"بابا" مالوش غير "هات"؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *وهو الصمت راح ينفع*
> 
> *دا حيزود فى جرحك جرح*
> 
> *ولا يقدر فى يوم يشفع*
> 
> *ولا حتشوف فى صمتك فرح*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ومين قال اني ما قلتش؟=بصوت عالي... وحروف بارزة
فآخرة إني ما سكتتش=ضمادة وشاش... وميت غرزة
فتبت... ودوغري راح افتش= وأفرز قولي ميت فرزة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الفل يا عندليب
> ينفع كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟افتح الجهاز الصبح..ملقيش الصباح المعتاد
> شوية همة زيادة يا عندليبنا لو سمحت
> صباح الفل .. 
> في أمان الله


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وحياة "أدهم" باشا ف قلبك=تاخديني بالراحة يا بنتي
لو يوم بابا اتأخر عنك=ما سألشي... طب إسألي إنتي
ولاَ عشان غلبان انا جنبك؟=عارفة مقامك... فاتأمرتي؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب مرتاح=عشان قلل جراح في النفس
دا حتى الجرح قال له: ارتاح =دا انا غلبان... وآخرتي... فِس.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> أنا ما اقدرشي أوافق رأيك=رغم اني ذات نفسي حزين
> كون انك مش شايف أملك=مش معناه عزمك حيلين
> بكرة الشمس حتشرق برضك=طب نورها... يشرق على مين؟
> ارمي الحمل ووحد ربك=قادر يبعت... كله بحين.[/poem]



*أملك حلو يا صاحبي .. = بس  راضي بالقليل ..

أقول ذنبي علي جنبي .. = أصلي حلمت بالمستحيل ..

و رميت حملي علي ربي .. = قادر يصبر كل عليل ..




*

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب مرتاح=عشان قلل جراح في النفس
> دا حتى الجرح قال له: ارتاح =دا انا غلبان... وآخرتي... فِس.[/poem]




*تجبر و تصبر عالمكبوح .. = و ف ليل الوحده ما بتنامشي ..

ربك يهون كل جروح .. = دي الدنيا ما بتدمشي ..*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*أديك قولت الصباح مرتاح*

*وجرحك برده كان تعبان*

*عليك تعوضه بأفراح*

*يطيب بيها كمان وكمان*

----------


## صفحات العمر

صباحك عندليب خجلان .. وجالك اهو كمان يجرى 
عشان ينضم للخلان .. بأمر الشعر مش أمرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

صباح العندليب يا كبير .. ف ذوقك وف حجات تانى 
ف نظم الشعر أنت أمير .. بتلمس دوغرى وجدانى  :good:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *أملك حلو يا صاحبي .. = بس  راضي بالقليل ..
> أقول ذنبي علي جنبي .. = أصلي حلمت بالمستحيل ..
> و رميت حملي علي ربي .. = قادر يصبر كل عليل ..
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لأ لسه يا "أحمد" ما رميتش=لسه كتير م الحمل ف قلبك
لو ترمي... ربك ما يسيبش=ولا عمره حيخيّب ظنّك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *تجبر و تصبر عالمكبوح .. = و ف ليل الوحده ما بتنامشي ..
> ربك يهون كل جروح .. = دي الدنيا ما بتدمشي ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كلمة "ربك" ليها معاني=منها "المالك"... منها "رحيم"
لو تتوكل... مش حتعاني=أصلك عشت في جرح أليم
عمال تنبش فيه من تاني=سيبه حيصبح... جرح قديم.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *أديك قولت الصباح مرتاح*
> 
> *وجرحك برده كان تعبان*
> 
> *عليك تعوضه بأفراح*
> 
> *يطيب بيها كمان وكمان*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هي الفرحة ف "سوبر ماركت"؟=ولاّ "ديلفري" على التليفون؟
انا ع الجرح باحاول اغتت=غصبن عنه مسيره يهون
وحاغنّي... واضحك... مش حاسكت=مستني الأفراح... لطالون.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحك عندليب خجلان .. وجالك اهو كمان يجرى 
> عشان ينضم للخلان .. بأمر الشعر مش أمرى


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بقى انت بتستحي مني؟=وإنت الشاعر الحساس
دا قولك... بيه يتيه فني=وأشعر إني غير الناس
يا جايب ود متحنّي=صفا ودكّ... قمر ونّاس.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب يا كبير .. ف ذوقك وف حجات تانى 
> ف نظم الشعر أنت أمير .. بتلمس دوغرى وجدانى


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كلامك ما القالوش عندي=غير البسمة... وفرح عيني
على الله النظرة حتعدي=فوق الكلمة... وتغنيني
مافيش قواميس يا ناس تدّي=كلام يكفيك... ويرضيني.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> كلمة "ربك" ليها معاني=منها "المالك"... منها "رحيم"
> لو تتوكل... مش حتعاني=أصلك عشت في جرح أليم
> عمال تنبش فيه من تاني=سيبه حيصبح... جرح قديم.[/poem]


*لاهو نبش في جرح ما هايقدم = دا عايش رفيق حاضر و مستقبل ..

راضي و عمري ما هاندم .. = و ربي حكم و عارف اني راح أقبل ..*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح عندليب صاحي جعان عايز ياكل فلافل

بقول لأخويه يروح المطعم يقول لي "يا هايدي" مش نازل

*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لاهو نبش في جرح ما هايقدم = دا عايش رفيق حاضر و مستقبل ..
> راضي و عمري ما هاندم .. = و ربي حكم و عارف اني راح أقبل ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الجرح بيقدم لو سيبته=ياما بتقدم لينا جراح
إسأل أي عجوز على شيبته=حيقول لك: من كتر ما راح.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح عندليب صاحي جعان عايز ياكل فلافل
> بقول لأخويه يروح المطعم يقول لي "يا هايدي" مش نازل
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الفلافل... وأكل بشهية=واخوكي اللي رافض دماغه عنيدة
فبانت خلاص... مش نطول طعمية=حنقضي بزتون أو ولو جبنة بيضا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب شامم=لأول مرة... عطر الفجر
وتعرف؟ مش حاقول: كاتم =حاقول قلبي... ماليه الزهر.[/poem]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

هو العندليب مخاصمنا ولا إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ملقناش الصباح في البريد..حقك نيجي لغايط عندك يا عندليبنا

بس نعمل ايه؟؟مهو حضرتك اللي اخدتنا عالدلع

صباحك فل يا عندليب    :f2:   :f2:

----------


## nariman

> *صباح العندليب شامم=لأول مرة... عطر الفجر*
> *وتعرف؟ مش حاقول: كاتم =حاقول قلبي... ماليه الزهر.*


 
*الله يا عندليب .. جميلة فعلاً* 
*واحلى حاجه فتحت عليها البريد النهارده* 


*ربنا ما يحرمنا صباحك..*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح العندليب صبح*

*وقال صبحى صبح فرحان*

*لقاله فى الأمان مطرح*

*وغمض عين على الأحزان**
*

----------


## أم أحمد

مساء الخير يا عندليب :f: 
مساء الخير لكل المشاركين :f: 



يا ريت بقي مش نكتب في اطارات :f: 
مش بشوف المشاركات الا لما اعمل لها اقتباس ::'(: 
وطبعا مش هينفع اقتبس كل المشاركات :Closedeyes:

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب شامم=لأول مرة... عطر الفجر
> وتعرف؟ مش حاقول: كاتم =حاقول قلبي... ماليه الزهر.[/poem]



*الفجر دا نوره مغطي الكل = طالع ع الصبح بيتغندر ..
بالفرحة يقول لي: صباح الفل .. = يومك دا بحسنُه بيتعطر ..*

----------


## فراشة

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب شامم=لأول مرة... عطر الفجر
> وتعرف؟ مش حاقول: كاتم =حاقول قلبي... ماليه الزهر.[/poem]





صبــاح العندليب هايجيــب............من كل الزهـــور..أجملــها

ويهدي منها لــكل حبيــــب............بحكمة لاخــــوان..تفهمـها





تحياااااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هو العندليب مخاصمنا ولا إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ملقناش الصباح في البريد..حقك نيجي لغايط عندك يا عندليبنا
> بس نعمل ايه؟؟مهو حضرتك اللي اخدتنا عالدلع
> صباحك فل يا عندليب


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
والله يا بنتي بابعتها=كل صباح... على نفس الحال
وعموماً... حاتأكد منها=علشان توصل عال العال
وانتي كمان راقبيها... دي فينها؟=لا يكون في بريدك... نشال.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *الله يا عندليب .. جميلة فعلاً* 
> *واحلى حاجه فتحت عليها البريد النهارده* 
> 
> 
> *ربنا ما يحرمنا صباحك..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أهه إنتو الأجمل يا بناتي=بردود شايلة الخير ممدود
شاعر غلبان زي حالاتي=بيطير فرحة بأحلى ردود.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *صباح العندليب صبح*
> 
> *وقال صبحى صبح فرحان*
> 
> *لقاله فى الأمان مطرح*
> 
> *وغمض عين على الأحزان**
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لسه مالقاش الأمان=بس صابر... حيلاقيه
كل شيء وله أوان=والمقدّر... حيوافيه
غايته... صابر بالإيمان=غير كدا... راح يعمل ايه؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء الخير يا عندليب
> مساء الخير لكل المشاركين
> 
> يا ريت بقي مش نكتب في اطارات
> مش بشوف المشاركات الا لما اعمل لها اقتباس
> وطبعا مش هينفع اقتبس كل المشاركات


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
والمصحف... ما عملت إطار=ولاّ جهازك مستقصدني؟
دا انا آخري... أكتب أشعار=والتنسيق عاند مكايدني
ولاّ عشان ما زميل أو جار=حط إطار... أتعض ف ودني؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *الفجر دا نوره مغطي الكل = طالع ع الصبح بيتغندر ..
> بالفرحة يقول لي: صباح الفل .. = يومك دا بحسنُه بيتعطر ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سمعني الصوت دا يا سيِّدنا=صوت الإصرار على قفل الجرح
دا احنا لو يوم عجزت إيدنا=طب إيد مين بقى... حتجيب الفرْح؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صبــاح العندليب هايجيــب............من كل الزهـــور..أجملــها
> ويهدي منها لــكل حبيــــب............بحكمة لاخــــوان..تفهمـها
> 
> تحياااااااااااااتى
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح "المرجلة" ف إنسان=ولو كان واحدة في اخواتنا
تدوس بالبسمة ع الأحزان=وتمسح مُرّ أبياتنا
ولو موضوعنا دار أشجان=تفاؤلها... دا نور بيتنا.[/poem]

----------


## أم أحمد

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> والمصحف... ما عملت إطار=ولاّ جهازك مستقصدني؟
> دا انا آخري... أكتب أشعار=والتنسيق عاند مكايدني
> ولاّ عشان ما زميل أو جار=حط إطار... أتعض ف ودني؟[/poem]


والله مش شايفة كلام حضرتك خاااالص :Helpsmilie2: 
الا لما بعمل اقتباس
مع اني شايفة كل المشاركات التانية
والدليل اهو قوللللللللللللللللللللله :4: 


المهم برضه صباح الخير :f:

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> سمعني الصوت دا يا سيِّدنا=صوت الإصرار على قفل الجرح
> دا احنا لو يوم عجزت إيدنا=طب إيد مين بقى... حتجيب الفرْح؟[/poem]


*القلوب بالحب ماليانه .. = بتتلكك عشان تفرح ..

بكلمة و لا ابتسامة .. = تقوم فايقه و تصٌبح ..*

----------


## ahmedab216

أنا اكده برضه يا أم أحمد ... مش عارف حل المشكلة دي إزاي ... صباح الفل ..

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح العندليب فين الضحك .. ياسيدي فكك بقى بلا هم

دي الضحكه بتطلع بالعافيه .. اضحك بقى وافردها ياعم

*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> والله مش شايفة كلام حضرتك خاااالص
> الا لما بعمل اقتباس
> مع اني شايفة كل المشاركات التانية
> والدليل اهو قوللللللللللللللللللللله
> 
> المهم برضه صباح الخير





> أنا اكده برضه يا أم أحمد ... مش عارف حل المشكلة دي إزاي ... صباح الفل ..


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا مش عارف أعمل إيه؟=طب وروني اكتبها ازاي؟
دا التنسيق الله يخلليه=بيسيبني... وبيشرب شاي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *القلوب بالحب ماليانه .. = بتتلكك عشان تفرح ..
> بكلمة و لا ابتسامة .. = تقوم فايقه و تصٌبح ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
طب القلب اللي لاقى الحب=مايعرفشي يقول أحزان
عشان الحب نبض القلب=ما بيسيبشي لغيره مكان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب فين الضحك .. ياسيدي فكك بقى بلا هم
> دي الضحكه بتطلع بالعافيه .. اضحك بقى وافردها ياعم
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الضحكة اهه جاية=وكله بدوره... لا تقلق
بديت بالبسمة... وشوية=حانفض للهموم واحلق.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب إصرار=بيألم فوق مدى الأحزان
صراعي قصاد شيطان جبار =وحابقى امّا انتصر...إنسان.[/poem]

----------


## أم أحمد

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> أنا مش عارف أعمل إيه؟=طب وروني اكتبها ازاي؟
> دا التنسيق الله يخلليه=بيسيبني... وبيشرب شاي.[/poem]


اشرب انت الشاي وبلاش تنسيق
هههههه
انا تقريبا عرفت المشكلة فين :Play Ball: 
حضرتك بتستخدم تنسيق الكلام في شكل قصيدة
وكل الامكانيات دي مش بتظهر في الجوجل كروم ولا في الفايرفوكس :Ranting2: 
يعني لو تتكرم يعني بلاش اي تنسيق خاااااااالص :Helpsmilie2: 
اكتب وابعت وبسسسسسسسس
هو احنا كده طلباتنا كتير ولا اييييييييه :2: 
برضه صبااااح الفل :f:

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب إصرار=بيألم فوق مدى الأحزان
> صراعي قصاد شيطان جبار =وحابقى امّا انتصر...إنسان.[/poem]



*بإيمانه و إصراره ينتصر .. = و يكون إنسان راضي ربه ..

لا بألم و لا شيطان يتقهر .. = طول مالإيمان مالي قلبه ..*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

 


*اكيد جواك وحاسينه* 


*بإحساسنا وشايفيه* 


*صحيح إنسان*
 :Console:  


*أكيد طيب وبيطيب* 


*جراح الغدر من الخلان* 


*وأنا عارفك*  


*قوى فى شرك*
 ::evil::  


*بتتسلى بألف شيطان*
 :Play Ball:

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح العندليب الطيب الكريم

صباح السعادة والهنا والرضا

على جميع الاخوة والاخوات الحاضرين


فين الصباح ياعندليب

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
كسل مش عاوزين  :2: 

والا فريد تبعنا وانت حرررررررررررررررر
لقد اعذر من اسمه ايه
وعندنا البامبرز والكوافيل واللبن فى الدفتر
حتى جدها اللى شاريهم
يعنى احنا علينا الخطف وبسسسسسسسسسسسسس  :: 

صباح الخير لما اجرى بقى
قبل ما اتضرب  :gp: 

يانونااااااااااااااااااااااات
احمونى هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> اشرب انت الشاي وبلاش تنسيق
> هههههه
> انا تقريبا عرفت المشكلة فين
> حضرتك بتستخدم تنسيق الكلام في شكل قصيدة
> وكل الامكانيات دي مش بتظهر في الجوجل كروم ولا في الفايرفوكس
> يعني لو تتكرم يعني بلاش اي تنسيق خاااااااالص
> اكتب وابعت وبسسسسسسسس
> هو احنا كده طلباتنا كتير ولا اييييييييه
> برضه صبااااح الفل


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يعني السيد "كروم"=ولاّ اخوه الأخ "فوكس"
دا يبرطم... ودا يزوم=يدّوا في  القصيدة... بوكس؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بإيمانه و إصراره ينتصر .. = و يكون إنسان راضي ربه ..
> لا بألم و لا شيطان يتقهر .. = طول مالإيمان مالي قلبه ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الوجع واصل مداه=قهر... آه... هزيمة لأ
لو في لحظة قلت آه=بعدها حاصبر بحق.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> 
> *اكيد جواك وحاسينه*
> *بإحساسنا وشايفيه*
> *صحيح إنسان*
> 
> *أكيد طيب وبيطيب*
> *جراح الغدر من الخلان*
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نفسي اكون في حسن ظنك=واختم الحرب انتصار
والنبي ادعي بقلبك=لسه كام يوم... مش كتار.[/poem]

----------


## نشــــوى

صباح الخير عليك يا بابا  :: 
والله كنت مفتقدةا لعندليبيات .. ربنا مايحرمنا من وجودك وسطنا 

 :f:   :f:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب الطيب الكريم
> صباح السعادة والهنا والرضا
> على جميع الاخوة والاخوات الحاضرين
> فين الصباح ياعندليب
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> كسل مش عاوزين 
> والا فريد تبعنا وانت حرررررررررررررررر
> لقد اعذر من اسمه ايه
> وعندنا البامبرز والكوافيل واللبن فى الدفتر
> ...


*آبا... تاثا... جحٌ...
إكتبيها صحٌ...
عندي انا حفيدة...
إسمها "فريدة"
بنأنّث آخرها...
بالتاء ما في غيرها...
أمّا الاصطباحة...
قولي لنا بالراحة...
هي ما بتجيشي؟
ولاّ ما بتقريشي؟
والدفتر بتاعكوا
حاطحنه واطحنكوا
يبقوا النونات "بحٌ"
ونروق بقى ع "الصبحٌ"
آبا... تاثا... جحٌ...*

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الوجع واصل مداه=قهر... آه... هزيمة لأ
> لو في لحظة قلت آه=بعدها حاصبر بحق.[/poem]


*
قول الآه و خليك صابر .. = يخف وجع كتير عن جوا ..

جايز يكون شئ عابر .. !! = و لا تخليه يقهرك هوا ..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الخير عليك يا بابا 
> والله كنت مفتقدةا لعندليبيات .. ربنا مايحرمنا من وجودك وسطنا


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أهلاً بنتي... غيبتك طالت=وقلقنا وسمّينا عليكي
وامّا رجعتي أنوار قادت=م الخير الحايم حواليكي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> قول الآه و خليك صابر .. = يخف وجع كتير عن جوا ..
> جايز يكون شئ عابر .. !! = و لا تخليه يقهرك هوا ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
واللهِ كلامك دا الحاصل=مرة اتأوه... واكتم عشرين
وماهوش "عابر"... لأ متواصل=لكنّ اللهَ... مع الصابرين.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح عندليب صباحه نادي .. سباق ديماً كده بالخير

يافتاح ياعليم اهدينا .. واجعل يومنا حلو جميل*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح عندليب صباحه نادي .. سباق ديماً كده بالخير
> يافتاح ياعليم اهدينا .. واجعل يومنا حلو جميل*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العزم في العينتين=وشخصية... لها إرادة
لا بتطاطي كما المساكين=ولا للحزن منقادة
يصونك ربنا ويعين=ويجزي بخير... كما العادة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب صاحي=مكسر آه... وصوت مبحوح
دا ماهوش برد في عضامي=دي صرخة حق فيها الروح
حميت بيها واحد تاني=بكل القهر كان مدبوح.[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *آبا... تاثا... جحٌ...
> إكتبيها صحٌ...
> عندي انا حفيدة...
> إسمها "فريدة"
> بنأنّث آخرها...
> بالتاء ما في غيرها...
> أمّا الاصطباحة...
> قولي لنا بالراحة...
> هي ما بتجيشي؟
> ...


ث ضمة ثوووووووو
ع عليها سكون ععععععععععععععع
ب فتحة بااااااااااااااااااااا
ن وراها واو ونون نوووووووووون

تبقى 

ح ن ششششششششششششششش

منا شاطرة اهو
دى هى يادوب تاء مربوظة ووقعت
ولحقناها اهى
فررررررررررررريدة

ناجحة عربى والله
بس عاوزة نضارة  :: 

مساء الياسمين
 :f2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

صباحك ومساك فل وياسمين 

صباح العندليب غازل
ستاير حب للمدبوح

وعمره فى يوم مايتكاسل

فى مد إديه لصديق مجروح
*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أخي الحبيب أستاذ أيمن  :f: 
تسعدني إصطباحتك الجميلة سعادة لايمكنني وصفها ، وتريح قلبي من الهموم ، وتجعلني أشعر أن الخير موجود ، وإن الناس الطيبين موجودين وإن أحنا بخير ، وعندما يحاصرني الحزن والشجن أحضر لهذا الموضوع لأغتسل من الهموم ...
إبداعك في هذا الموضوع يبهرني ..
دمت بحب 
 :f: 

رغم روعة الإصطباحة 
إللي جايبة لقلبي راحة
عندليب جاى بصراحة
يشفى قلبي بدون جراحة

جاى أقول للعندليب

أوعى تنسى الإصطباحة
وأوعى في مرة تغيب
هى عندي وبصراحة
أحلى من سم الطبيب
 :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب صاحي=مكسر آه... وصوت مبحوح
> دا ماهوش برد في عضامي=دي صرخة حق فيها الروح
> حميت بيها واحد تاني=بكل القهر كان مدبوح.[/poem]


*
جيت مكانك ولا جيت مكاني .. ؟!!= دنيا غريبة بتلعب بينا ..!!

ألم صرختك طار جاني .. = و دعيت باللي يداوينا ..

جرب تصحي من تاني .. != و صوتك يغرد و يشجينا ..*

----------


## فراشة

صبــاح العندليب شــارد.......... وقلبه من الوجع.. دايب

مسيره يقوم ف يوم يلقى...........قليبه من الجراح..طايب




تحياااااااااااااااااااتى
فراشة

----------


## the_chemist

> *
> جيت مكانك ولا جيت مكاني .. ؟!!= دنيا غريبة بتلعب بينا ..!!
> 
> ألم صرختك طار جاني .. = و دعيت باللي يداوينا ..
> 
> جرب تصحي من تاني .. != و صوتك يغرد و يشجينا ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="ridge,6,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إوعي في يوم تفكر تدعى يا = صاحبي الطبيب اللى يداوي منك الجراح

عمرك ياصاحبي ما في يوم = هتلاقي دا الطبيب ومش هتعيش مرتاح

إلا الجراح الغايرة جوا قلوبنا = أى طبيب هيكون لسرها دايما فضّاح

وبكده تخرج الآهات المكتومة = ومش هكفيها الدنيا ولو كانت لها براح[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*عندليب مش عارفه اصبح .. اصلك اكبر من الكلام

وكل ما حاول اكتب جمله .. الاقي اني ناقصه علام

اصل مافيش حروف لقياها .. تعبر عنك اوي ياكبير

والأبجديه مش نسياها .. بس احترت فحقول .. سلام*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سلامى وتقديرى واحترامى لأصحاب الكلمات الطيبة الجميلة 

ولن اقول سوى جملة واحدة 

جزاكم الله خيرا جعل مثوانا الجنة 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله*

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,white,bold,normal" bkcolor="orangered" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="groove,6,red" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لساك يا عندليب واحشنى =  فى البعد عنك دايب دوب
الظرف والله إللى حايشنى =فى القرب منك عشق قلوب [/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="ridge,6,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> إوعي في يوم تفكر تدعى يا = صاحبي الطبيب اللى يداوي منك الجراح
> 
> عمرك ياصاحبي ما في يوم = هتلاقي دا الطبيب ومش هتعيش مرتاح
> 
> إلا الجراح الغايرة جوا قلوبنا = أى طبيب هيكون لسرها دايما فضّاح
> 
> وبكده تخرج الآهات المكتومة = ومش هكفيها الدنيا ولو كانت لها براح[/poem]


*قصدت ربي اللي بيداوي و يشفي .. = مش أي طبيب ولا جراح ..

رحمته تغطي الكل و تكفي .. = تصبر قلوب مسا و صباح ..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ث ضمة ثوووووووو
> ع عليها سكون ععععععععععععععع
> ب فتحة بااااااااااااااااااااا
> ن وراها واو ونون نوووووووووون
> تبقى 
> ح ن ششششششششششششششش
> منا شاطرة اهو
> دى هى يادوب تاء مربوظة ووقعت
> ولحقناها اهى
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اسم الله شطورة وفالحة=والنمرة اهه...مية المية
عشت وشفتك بنتي الناجحة= في مدارس محو الأمية.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
> صباحك ومساك فل وياسمين 
> 
> صباح العندليب غازل
> ستاير حب للمدبوح
> 
> وعمره فى يوم مايتكاسل
> 
> فى مد إديه لصديق مجروح
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الحب لما يموت=وحتى القبر... شكله جريح
لكن صاحبي... عشانه أفوت=بقيت الدنيا...واجري واطيح.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أخي الحبيب أستاذ أيمن 
> تسعدني إصطباحتك الجميلة سعادة لايمكنني وصفها ، وتريح قلبي من الهموم ، وتجعلني أشعر أن الخير موجود ، وإن الناس الطيبين موجودين وإن أحنا بخير ، وعندما يحاصرني الحزن والشجن أحضر لهذا الموضوع لأغتسل من الهموم ...
> إبداعك في هذا الموضوع يبهرني ..
> دمت بحب 
> 
> 
> رغم روعة الإصطباحة 
> إللي جايبة لقلبي راحة
> عندليب جاى بصراحة
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كلامك أعلى من طاقتي=جِميل فوق راسي انا شلته
ولو فيه خير في تصبيحتي=فمصدر خيري... هو انتوا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> جيت مكانك ولا جيت مكاني .. ؟!!= دنيا غريبة بتلعب بينا ..!!
> ألم صرختك طار جاني .. = و دعيت باللي يداوينا ..
> جرب تصحي من تاني .. != و صوتك يغرد و يشجينا ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شيء ملفت إن الأحزان=واحد واحد... جاي في أوانه
إنما بقى طبع النسيان=لازم نبكي ونشقى عشانه.[/poem]

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="sandybrown" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="groove,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مهما بنبعد و نبقى بعيد =أصل النجوى فى التنهيد 
لما الأهة بتطلع منا =تجرح . يبقى القلب عنيد
وقتها نلقى درب الحب =فاتح لنا إيده و زغاريد[/poem]
عشان عودتى للمنتدى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صبــاح العندليب شــارد.......... وقلبه من الوجع.. دايب
> مسيره يقوم ف يوم يلقى...........قليبه من الجراح..طايب
> 
> تحياااااااااااااااااااتى
> فراشة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وآديه مستني في دا اليوم=تعب منّه... وتعبكوا معاه
يصارع صرخة المحروم=كفاية الشكوى... غير لله.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="ridge,6,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> إوعي في يوم تفكر تدعى يا = صاحبي الطبيب اللى يداوي منك الجراح
> عمرك ياصاحبي ما في يوم = هتلاقي دا الطبيب ومش هتعيش مرتاح
> إلا الجراح الغايرة جوا قلوبنا = أى طبيب هيكون لسرها دايما فضّاح
> وبكده تخرج الآهات المكتومة = ومش هكفيها الدنيا ولو كانت لها براح[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الطبيب... بايننه... مات=أو يئس... مني... وهرب
والعلاج... كتم الآهات=فرْحي بكرة يقترب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *عندليب مش عارفه اصبح .. اصلك اكبر من الكلام
> وكل ما حاول اكتب جمله .. الاقي اني ناقصه علام
> اصل مافيش حروف لقياها .. تعبر عنك اوي ياكبير
> والأبجديه مش نسياها .. بس احترت فحقول .. سلام*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تكفي زيارتك قوي وتزيد=وانتي الغالية في قلب أبوكي
ربي يديمك ع التوحيد=خير بيشع على اللي شافوكي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> سلامى وتقديرى واحترامى لأصحاب الكلمات الطيبة الجميلة 
> ولن اقول سوى جملة واحدة 
> جزاكم الله خيرا جعل مثوانا الجنة 
> ولا تنسوا ذكر الله*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جملة دي... ولاّ طريق؟=آخرته رحمة رحيم
قلت خير... نعمَ الصديق=يكرمك ربي الكريم.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,white,bold,normal" bkcolor="orangered" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="groove,6,red" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> لساك يا عندليب واحشنى =  فى البعد عنك دايب دوب
> الظرف والله إللى حايشنى =فى القرب منك عشق قلوب [/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
المسامح دا كريم=أصلي قصّرت ف سؤالي
لكن الله العليم=إيه حصل لي... وإيه جرى لي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *قصدت ربي اللي بيداوي و يشفي .. = مش أي طبيب ولا جراح ..
> رحمته تغطي الكل و تكفي .. = تصبر قلوب مسا و صباح ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وانت نقّيت الطريق=إللى لازم آخره فرْح
إنسى... وبحق وحقيق=كل يوم... راح يشفى جرح.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="sandybrown" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="groove,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مهما بنبعد و نبقى بعيد =أصل النجوى فى التنهيد 
> لما الأهة بتطلع منا =تجرح . يبقى القلب عنيد
> وقتها نلقى درب الحب =فاتح لنا إيده و زغاريد[/poem]
> عشان عودتى للمنتدى


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
واللهِ كلامك مظبوط=عمر الآه ما جابت لي الحب
وكأنّه بقولك مربوط=لو تصبر... يطلع ويقِب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب شمعــــــــة =بتترنح في ريح إعصــــــــار
لو انطفأت... تبات ضايعة =ولو فضلت... تاكلها النار.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب نِفســـــــه =يريّح... بعد آخر جــــــــرح
دواه... حيجيبه من نَفسه =ويصبر... لمّا ييجي الفرْح.[/poem]

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/28.gif" border="groove,6,orangered" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يكفيك الكلمة وحروفها =والدم الكامن فى القلب
المعنى المقصود بيشوفها=وبيحميك من هم الذنب[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
بقى ده اسموا كلام

مساء عندليب جايه اسيح وافتن على الكبير

بناته بيشتكوا منه وبيقولو  كلام خطير

لا بياكل ولا بيشرب وصحته في النازل

وكلفوني اوصيكم ماحدش يعلق في العندليب 

الا لما يسمع كلامهم ويرجع بقلبه الجميل

*

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> شيء ملفت إن الأحزان=واحد واحد... جاي في أوانه
> إنما بقى طبع النسيان=لازم نبكي ونشقى عشانه.[/poem]


*لو النسيان هو الدوا .. ما تقصر فيه .. = من غير بكا و شقا هاتلاقيه ..!!


الحزن ده صاحب وفي .. ماتمسك فيه..!! = لو حبك .. ف كل لحظة إيدك ف إديه !!*

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء العندليب الطيب
مساء جميل على جميع الاخوة والاخوات

جمعة مباركة علينا جميعاً
ان شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*



*صباح العندليب عايش*

*يشوف ياما ويتعلم*

*وجرحه صار على الهامش*

*وفرحه إتمدله يسلم*

*ويتبسم*

*بأحلى صباح بيتكلم*

*وقوله الجرح لو يرجع*

*ياصاحبى الجرح ما يوجع*

*غير اللى بقلبه متبسم*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/28.gif" border="groove,6,orangered" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يكفيك الكلمة وحروفها =والدم الكامن فى القلب
> المعنى المقصود بيشوفها=وبيحميك من هم الذنب[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مش عارف... هل دا حيكفّي؟=مش رأيك محتاج للحب؟
ما هو من إمتى الصبر بيشفي؟=ولاّ بيملا فراغ القلب؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> بقى ده اسموا كلام
> مساء عندليب جايه اسيح وافتن على الكبير
> بناته بيشتكوا منه وبيقولو  كلام خطير
> لا بياكل ولا بيشرب وصحته في النازل
> وكلفوني اوصيكم ماحدش يعلق في العندليب 
> الا لما يسمع كلامهم ويرجع بقلبه الجميل
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بقى علشان سبتها تحكيلك=بتنادي بثورة فوق منبر؟
جُرسة بشعرك وبموواويلك=وكمان بتهددي بالأخطر؟
كلمة كمان مع "سارة"... يا ويلك=ولا "سلمى" ولا "ليلى"... وحاقدر
وحبايبي يخاصموا؟...لأ حيلك =دا الناس كدا... راح تسأل أكتر
وف سرّك... على راسي جميلك=كام بنت ف صحتي بتعبّر؟
كام واحدة كات ليّ مثيلك=ع الدوا تتخانق وتكشر؟
دا الإخلاص في الكلمة دليلك=والصدق بصدقك... يتعطّر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لو النسيان هو الدوا .. ما تقصر فيه .. = من غير بكا و شقا هاتلاقيه ..!!
> الحزن ده صاحب وفي .. ماتمسك فيه..!! = لو حبك .. ف كل لحظة إيدك ف إديه !!*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الحزن مش صاحب أصيل=الحزن دا مصاص دما
حتضيّفه... يرد الجميل=أحزان تزيد لمّا السما.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء العندليب الطيب
> مساء جميل على جميع الاخوة والاخوات
> جمعة مباركة علينا جميعاً
> ان شاء الله


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جمعة مباركة وألف سلامة=نورتي الدار... بس خفيف
مالك كاشة؟... بقيتي حمامة؟=ولاّ نوناتك... وش الضيف؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> 
> 
> *صباح العندليب عايش*
> 
> *يشوف ياما ويتعلم*
> 
> *وجرحه صار على الهامش*
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مع الإصرار... بيحصل شيء=غريب... وكأنّه أعجوبة...
في ثانية... لقيت لي قلب جريء=وحتى جراحي... مشطوبة.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الحزن مش صاحب أصيل=الحزن دا مصاص دما
> حتضيّفه... يرد الجميل=أحزان تزيد لمّا السما.[/poem]


*
الحزن ده .. شعور نبيل .. = بيقول .. إنت لسه إنسان ..!

يعيش معاك .. كتير ولا قليل .. = و يبان .. ف نظرة عين أو كلمة عاللسان ..

عايز تقدر عليه ؟ .. شئ جميل .. !!= حط ف صدرك حجر .. و اللي فيه مش هايبان ..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> الحزن ده .. شعور نبيل .. = بيقول .. إنت لسه إنسان ..!
> يعيش معاك .. كتير ولا قليل .. = و يبان .. ف نظرة عين أو كلمة عاللسان ..
> عايز تقدر عليه ؟ .. شئ جميل .. !!= حط ف صدرك حجر .. و اللي فيه مش هايبان ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الحزن مافيش عنده عزيز=يكوي ويحرق فيك من جوّا
ولا يعرف ذوق ولا تمييز=إن جالك... يبقى... انت... يا هوّ.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب فلسف =حياته ف كلمة النسيان
واهه قاعد هنا بيوصف =خلاصة تجربة إنسان.[/poem]

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صباحكو عندليب عصفور .. بسيط جدا .. ومش واعر*  
*بيغســـل كلمــته بالـــنور .. وبيحاول ... يكون شاعر*

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب فلسف =حياته ف كلمة النسيان
> واهه قاعد هنا بيوصف =خلاصة تجربة إنسان.[/poem]



*فيه ناس تشوفه دوا .. = أو ناس تسيب له الزمن ..
طب ياللا بينا سوا .. = بالبسمة ..فوق المحن ..*

----------


## the_chemist

> *
> الحزن ده .. شعور نبيل .. = بيقول .. إنت لسه إنسان ..!
> 
> يعيش معاك .. كتير ولا قليل .. = و يبان .. ف نظرة عين أو كلمة عاللسان ..
> 
> عايز تقدر عليه ؟ .. شئ جميل .. !!= حط ف صدرك حجر .. و اللي فيه مش هايبان ..*





> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الحزن مافيش عنده عزيز=يكوي ويحرق فيك من جوّا
> ولا يعرف ذوق ولا تمييز=إن جالك... يبقى... انت... يا هوّ.[/poem]





> *فيه ناس تشوفه دوا .. = أو ناس تسيب له الزمن ..
> طب ياللا بينا سوا .. = بالبسمة ..فوق المحن ..*



[poem font="andalus,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="groove,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الحزن غول بيمسك القلب = من جوه قلبه ويقعد يعصر

مين يقول له لا كفاية كده = ولا في حد في الدنيا بيعذر

بتدّور علي مين جنبك يقف = ولا مين ع الحزن ينصر

دقيقة لا أقل من طرفة عين = الخِل الوفي بيك بيغدر

والحبيب ممكن في لحظة = يتحول وعليك مش يصبر

هو مين بس يسيب الغول = يمسك في قلبه ويقعد يُزجر

ربك هو بس القادر عليه = وهو بس اللى علينا بيستر[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح عندليب بيقطع خيط وقاعد يوصل في افكاره

وفرق بيني وبين البنانيت عشان ما اعرفش اخباره 
*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباحكو عندليب عصفور .. بسيط جدا .. ومش واعر* 
> *بيغســـل كلمــته بالـــنور .. وبيحاول ... يكون شاعر*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يمين الله انا اتمنيت =تزورني وتهت ع السكة
يا "عصفور"... دا انت كاتب بيت=جميل مافهوش ولا تكّة
وآديك بالخير حضرت... ياريت=تدوم البسمة والضحكة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *فيه ناس تشوفه دوا .. = أو ناس تسيب له الزمن ..
> طب ياللا بينا سوا .. = بالبسمة ..فوق المحن ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياللا نبوس الشمس=ونحيي في العصافير
نرمي جراح الأمس=ونشم زهر الخير.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="andalus,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="groove,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الحزن غول بيمسك القلب = من جوه قلبه ويقعد يعصر
> مين يقول له لا كفاية كده = ولا في حد في الدنيا بيعذر
> بتدّور علي مين جنبك يقف = ولا مين ع الحزن ينصر
> دقيقة لا أقل من طرفة عين = الخِل الوفي بيك بيغدر
> والحبيب ممكن في لحظة = يتحول وعليك مش يصبر
> هو مين بس يسيب الغول = يمسك في قلبه ويقعد يُزجر
> ربك هو بس القادر عليه = وهو بس اللى علينا بيستر[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
والغول جبان وبيوجعه=بسمة وصبر المؤمنين
الآه غذاؤة ومطمعه=ويموت بكتمان الأنين.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح عندليب بيقطع خيط وقاعد يوصل في افكاره
> وفرق بيني وبين البنانيت عشان ما اعرفش اخباره 
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
انا باتمنّى تصاحبي بناتي=لكن مش آخرتها مؤامرة
وحصار بالزن الستاتي=علشان الدوا... اخش مغامرة؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب... نايم =ويا ألله..... على النومة
صحي... بيوحد الدايم =وراضي بقسمة مقسومة. [/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب... نايم =ويا ألله..... على النومة
> صحي... بيوحد الدايم =وراضي بقسمة مقسومة. [/poem]



*قوم واستبشر.. إنت يا نايم .. = طلّع في الضحكة المكتومة ..
نورها يغطي الجو الغايم ..= خد لك قهوة .. وعيش مع "ثومة" ..*

----------


## أم أحمد

صباح الخير يا عندليب
صباح الخير لكل الاعزاء اللي هنا :hey:

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> يمين الله انا اتمنيت =تزورني وتهت ع السكة
> يا "عصفور"... دا انت كاتب بيت=جميل مافهوش ولا تكّة
> وآديك بالخير حضرت... ياريت=تدوم البسمة والضحكة.


*صباح العندليب أيمن .. بقدم لك فروض ودى* 
*يزيـــدك ربنا دايمــا .. سعاده وراحه يا رشدى* 
*وشاكــر ليك..أنا جـــدا..ونـفسى يعجــبك ردى*

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> والغول جبان وبيوجعه=بسمة وصبر المؤمنين
> الآه غذاؤة ومطمعه=ويموت بكتمان الأنين.[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,7,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/15.gif" border="inset,4,skyblue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عندك حق ياخالي الغالي = ودى كلمتى بأقولها من سنين

عُمر الهم دايما قصير = ودايما الهم مهزوم من المؤمنين

لما نوزع البسمة علينا = علي طول ينهزم قدامها التنين

والفرحة بتكبر وترعرع = لما تتوزع علي قلوب المحبين[/poem]

----------


## hanoaa

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب... نايم =ويا ألله..... على النومة
> صحي... بيوحد الدايم =وراضي بقسمة مقسومة. [/poem]


صباحك ياعندليب أحلى صباح علينا طل
يا حلو ياللى بتصبح صباح الفل
طالل علينا زى الشمس فى شروقها
نهارك نادى و دايما علينا بتطل

----------


## صفحات العمر

صباح العندليب والحب .. صباح مش أى أى صباح
صباح نادى وصافى القلب .. بيعرف يلتقى الأفراح

 :Biggrin:

----------


## nour2005

مساء الخير على عندليبنا الشادي

مساء مبارك على جميع الأحبة المشاركين

مساء نادي بالمطر اللي غرّق الدنيا عندنا  :: 

كل سنة والجميع بخير 

مع خالص التحية والتقدير

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء العندليب ياعندليب
مساء الخيرات على الحضور الطيب

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب يا جون كونري طلعنا نجوم ومش عارفيين

ياريت تسمع كلام بنتك وتاخد مني .. نصيحتين

الأولى الصحه ياوالدي عايزينها تبقى عال العال

والتاني ياللا ننسى الحزن وندعي بفرح وراحة البال*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *قوم واستبشر.. إنت يا نايم .. = طلّع في الضحكة المكتومة ..
> نورها يغطي الجو الغايم ..= خد لك قهوة .. وعيش مع "ثومة" ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
واللي مزاجه "فريد الأطرش"=مع "شادية" ح يعيش مع "زينة"؟
غنوة بهيجة خفيفة وتنعش=وتحلّي الأيام في عينينا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الخير يا عندليب
> صباح الخير لكل الاعزاء اللي هنا


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياللي ورودك بيضا ونادية=رمز الخير وصفاء الود
دايماً بالخير انتي البادية=إنتي اختي... ولاّ اخت الورد؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب أيمن .. بقدم لك فروض ودى*
> *يزيـــدك ربنا دايمــا .. سعاده وراحه يا رشدى*
> *وشاكــر ليك..أنا جـــدا..ونـفسى يعجــبك ردى*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عليك في الشعر توليفة=تبان سهلة... وهي بحور
حاسقف ألف تسقيفة=واحتاس فيك... يا سي العصفور
دا لو للشعرا تصنيفة=أكون حاجب... يا إمبراطور.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/15.gif" border="inset,4,skyblue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> عندك حق ياخالي الغالي = ودى كلمتى بأقولها من سنين
> عُمر الهم دايما قصير = ودايما الهم مهزوم من المؤمنين
> لما نوزع البسمة علينا = علي طول ينهزم قدامها التنين
> والفرحة بتكبر وترعرع = لما تتوزع علي قلوب المحبين[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هو انا "جدو"؟ ولاّ انا خالك؟=توهتني واحترت معاك!
ولاّ اسمع... ما تاخدش ف بالك=في كلامك كله انا ويّاك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحك ياعندليب أحلى صباح علينا طل
> يا حلو ياللى بتصبح صباح الفل
> طالل علينا زى الشمس فى شروقها
> نهارك نادى و دايما علينا بتطل


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك خير يا مشغولة=بندعي لك... ما ليكي يمين
ولاجل ما تبقى مقبولة=فبافرد تحتي... سجادتين.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب والحب .. صباح مش أى أى صباح
> صباح نادى وصافى القلب .. بيعرف يلتقى الأفراح


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا ساقي بسلسبيل ودك=بتروي وتروي في العطشان
قارنت النور مع ردك=لقيت نورك يفوق بزمان.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> واللي مزاجه "فريد الأطرش"=مع "شادية" ح يعيش مع "زينة"؟
> غنوة بهيجة خفيفة وتنعش=وتحلّي الأيام في عينينا.[/poem]


*
عود شرقي و أصيل .. دا فريد .. = و مرح و رقة مع شادية ..

تعيش معاه الليل .. يقول و يعيد .. = و هي تقول القلب معاك .. ثانية بثانية ..*

----------


## فراشة

صباح العندليب أخته..................وكانت مــنه.. زعــلانه


برقــة قلبــه وبطيبتـه..................حسسها إنها ..غلطانه








صبــاح العندليــــــــــــــب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء الخير على عندليبنا الشادي
> مساء مبارك على جميع الأحبة المشاركين
> مساء نادي بالمطر اللي غرّق الدنيا عندنا 
> كل سنة والجميع بخير 
> مع خالص التحية والتقدير


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
المطر عيبه الوحيد=انه يحرمنا وجودك
نفسي ينزل... مش شديد=لاجل ما تنور ورودك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء العندليب ياعندليب
> مساء الخيرات على الحضور الطيب


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شايفين تأديب العوصابات؟=جاية يادوب تكتب سطرين
وبترمي أحلى تحيات=امال راحوا نوناتكم فين؟
ولاّ دا فخ ورا السلامات؟=والحرب حتولع في يومين![/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء عندليب يا جون كونري طلعنا نجوم ومش عارفيين
> ياريت تسمع كلام بنتك وتاخد مني .. نصيحتين
> الأولى الصحه ياوالدي عايزينها تبقى عال العال
> والتاني ياللا ننسى الحزن وندعي بفرح وراحة البال*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
والنبي حالتك على نياتك=ما الدوا باخده... كأني القطة
والفرحة بيكي وباخواتك=حتجيب للأحزان... النقطة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> عود شرقي و أصيل .. دا فريد .. = و مرح و رقة مع شادية ..
> تعيش معاه الليل .. يقول و يعيد .. = و هي تقول القلب معاك .. ثانية بثانية ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
رأيك إيه مع "ليلى مراد"؟=و"انا قلبي دليلي" يا جميل...
أو في "العزبي" اللي ما يتعاد=في "بهية" أو في المواويل؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب أخته..................وكانت مــنه.. زعــلانه
> برقــة قلبــه وبطيبتـه..................حسسها إنها ..غلطانه
> 
> 
> صبــاح العندليــــــــــــــب


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لو عرفتي تزعلي=كنتي قفلتي الحساب
بس قلبك فللي=يعفي... من قبل العتاب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب راجـــــــــع =بعمره م السنين عشرة
عشان ساب اللي مش نافع =وبيدور... على بكرة. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب صبـــــح =على اخواته... بكل حنـــــــين
غصون الود اهه بتطرح =على الحاضر... وع الغايبين.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب مكســــــــــــــور =عشان من عاش مع الأوهام
ماهوش دا طموح... لكنّه غرور =وطبعاً... ذلته الأيـــــــــــام
ماعادشي لعزته بيثـــــــــــــــــور =وحتى كرامته... فيها كلام
عزمت عليه يعيش في النور=ضحك جامد، وقال لي: بكام؟[/poem]

----------


## نشــــوى

صباح الفل يا بابا  :f:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لو حسبنا الـ"يا" دي كلمة=يبقى قلتي... أربعة
طب دي أحسبها مكالمة؟=ولاّ "رنّة" مسربعة؟[/poem]

----------


## نشــــوى

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> لو حسبنا الـ"يا" دي كلمة=يبقى قلتي... أربعة
> طب دي أحسبها مكالمة؟=ولاّ "رنّة" مسربعة؟[/poem]



ده صباح على أطيب قلب في المنتدى 
بس اعذر بنتك مش بتعرف تكتب كلمات مترتبة  :l: 



بس ممكن اعمل كابيتشينو مافيش بعد كده  :Girl (25): 

صباح الخير والدي العزييييييييز




 :f:   :f:

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صباحكو عندليب رايـق .. ولا بيشغل كتير بالُه*

*وحتى .. لما يضــايق ...بيضحك مهما يجرالُه*

*ويحمد ربنا الخــالــق .. ويرضى بقسمته وحالُه*

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> رأيك إيه مع "ليلى مراد"؟=و"انا قلبي دليلي" يا جميل...
> أو في "العزبي" اللي ما يتعاد=في "بهية" أو في المواويل؟[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياسلام عليها لما بتغنى برقة = إتمخطرى وإتمايلي ياخيل

ورقصة جميلة فيها بنات حلوة = بتتمايل وتخلي القلب يميل[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ده صباح على أطيب قلب في المنتدى 
> بس اعذر بنتك مش بتعرف تكتب كلمات مترتبة 
> 
> بس ممكن اعمل كابيتشينو مافيش بعد كده 
> صباح الخير والدي العزييييييييز


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا برضه وش "كابوتشينو"؟=دا انا فلاح مش عايزة مراجعة
لما جابوا لي العيش الفينو=غمسته... بالمية الساجعة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباحكو عندليب رايـق .. ولا بيشغل كتير بالُه*
> 
> *وحتى .. لما يضــايق ...بيضحك مهما يجرالُه*
> 
> *ويحمد ربنا الخــالــق .. ويرضى بقسمته وحالُه*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عليك اللعنة بالألوان=يا زانقني... طب اعمل إيه؟
حازوغ منك... واشوف لي مكان=متين شعرك... ماهواش فيه
أشوف حرفك... أقول: دا جنان=وبرضه احزق... وارد عليه
يا راصص كلمتك ألحان=ودادك... حلم حنغنّيه.[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله



صباح العندليب راجع

وشايل هم كنه جبال

صباحه لقلبنا واجع

وكان صبح مافيهش محال

ينادى والفضا واسع

وصوته يصحى فينا امال

ويكتم شكوته لنفسه

كئنه لهمنا شيال*

----------


## ahmedab216

*صباح العندليب .. طاير =تايه بين السما و الارض ..

بيلف و يدور في دواير .. = ولا شايف لها طول من عرض ..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ياسلام عليها لما بتغنى برقة = إتمخطرى وإتمايلي ياخيل
> ورقصة جميلة فيها بنات حلوة = بتتمايل وتخلي القلب يميل[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وقفشتك بتعاكس... قول لي:=شفت القمرات... ولاّ الخيل؟
ولاّ الفاضل لينا يا خِِّلي=ع المزيكا نهيص ونميل؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
> صباح العندليب راجع
> وشايل هم كنه جبال
> صباحه لقلبنا واجع
> وكان صبح مافيهش محال
> ينادى والفضا واسع
> وصوته يصحى فينا امال
> ويكتم شكوته لنفسه
> كئنه لهمنا شيال*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا عمي الصورة مغلوطة=دا مش فكري ولا حالي
انا... نفسيتي مبسوطة=دا كان واحد... ماهوش غالي
يبيع نفسه... بكيس قوطة=ضايقني... لمّا جه ف بالي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب .. طاير =تايه بين السما و الارض ..
> بيلف و يدور في دواير .. = ولا شايف لها طول من عرض ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حياتنا... عايزة لعيبة=تلاقي لروحها... منفذها
لا هيّ الأرض تكعيبة؟=دي كورة... غوص لمركزها.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ندمـــان=من امبارح... وبيعانــــــــي
وبيصحح كلامه عشان =دا كان يقصد... واحد تاني. [/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> وقفشتك بتعاكس... قول لي:=شفت القمرات... ولاّ الخيل؟
> ولاّ الفاضل لينا يا خِِّلي=ع المزيكا نهيص ونميل؟[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,limegreen,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/12.gif" border="groove,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يادوب ياجدو كفاية عليك وعليه = أنا عندى بسمة أمنية أغلي أمنية

إحنا يادوب نبص للفيلم بنص = عين ونحلف إننا سمعنا بس الأغنية

مش خوف ولا حاجة ياعمنا = قال بس أدب وكبرنا علي الكلام شوية[/poem]



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


وليه ندمان مدام 

تقصد واحد تانى

مأهو إنت كمان

 مكانه كنت بتعانى

وياما نصحت

 ماسمعش الكلام منك

لا شاف خوفك عليه

 ولا حتى شاف قلقلك

نصيحه إبعد

 لبكره يقول عليك جانى
*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,limegreen,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/12.gif" border="groove,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يادوب ياجدو كفاية عليك وعليه = أنا عندى بسمة أمنية أغلي أمنية
> إحنا يادوب نبص للفيلم بنص = عين ونحلف إننا سمعنا بس الأغنية
> مش خوف ولا حاجة ياعمنا = قال بس أدب وكبرنا علي الكلام شوية[/poem]
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تعجبني فيك الواقعية=بتوضح في مرايتي كتير
دا احنا ف سن مالوش غير هي=كلمة لطيفة... وومضة خير.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
> وليه ندمان مدام 
> تقصد واحد تانى
> مأهو إنت كمان
> مكانه كنت بتعانى
> وياما نصحت
> ماسمعش الكلام منك
> لا شاف خوفك عليه
> ولا حتى شاف قلقلك
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بعدت خلاص... براحته بقى=يقول... يسكت... ما تفرقشي
دا واحد جاب إيديه وسقى=لنفسه... نار ما ترحمشي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب غـــاوي =يرص الحكمة في المووايــــل
يواسي اخوانه ويـداوي =لكن صاحي... دماغه تقيــــل
فبعد النسكافيه... ناوي =يعود ويقول: صباحكوا جميل. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نويت... والنية للرحمن=أصبّح... مرة من تاني
صباح الخير بني الإنسان=نهاركم نوره رباني.[/poem]

----------


## زهــــراء

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ياسمين=ومساه سعادة ..راحة و ود
يصبحنا بكلمتين حلوين=ويمسينا بعبير الورد.[/poem]

*وحشتني عندليبياتك بابا أيمن ..*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صباح العندليب ...حِلمُه .. يِطَهَر نَفسُه .. يِتزَكَّى* 
*وأاااااه .. لو ربنـا كَرَمُه..وِشَد رِحالُه ..على مكه* 
*هناك راح يشفى من ألمُه ..هنــاك التوبه والبركه*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب ياسمين=ومساه سعادة ..راحة و ود
> يصبحنا بكلمتين حلوين=ويمسينا بعبير الورد.[/poem]
> 
> *وحشتني عندليبياتك بابا أيمن ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الزهر... يا "زهراء"=سلامك... خير بيشجيني
ما بين الود... والأخلاق=اقول بنتي... وضيا عيني.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب ...حِلمُه .. يِطَهَر نَفسُه .. يِتزَكَّى*
> *وأاااااه .. لو ربنـا كَرَمُه..وِشَد رِحالُه ..على مكه*
> *هناك راح يشفى من ألمُه ..هنــاك التوبه والبركه*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يحصل إيه لو تبت ف غربة؟=أمّا الحج... فشيء له ميعاد
لو نفسك من "زمزم" شَربة=حتنولها... لو بينكوا بلاد.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب طـاوي=جناح الشوق... على الحرمان
دِما بتحرق فؤاد خاوي =وقهر الملح... للعطشــــــــان. [/poem]

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صباح العندليب ... مظلوم .. ومين يواسيه فى أحزانه

دا جابوا عليه كمان اللوم .. وزادوا مـــــر أشــــجانه*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب مش عارف يحس بحاجه تفرحه

وكل مايضحك للدنيا يفوق على غدر بيجرحه*

----------


## أم أحمد

يوم جميل لكل الاعزاء اللي هنا :f2: 
مساء الخير يا عندلينا الطيب :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب ... مظلوم .. ومين يواسيه فى أحزانه
> 
> دا جابوا عليه كمان اللوم .. وزادوا مـــــر أشــــجانه*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ياما=يعيد ويزيد في دي القصة
دروس... والدنيا دوامة=فما استوعبشي... ولا حصة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء عندليب مش عارف يحس بحاجه تفرحه
> وكل مايضحك للدنيا يفوق على غدر بيجرحه*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
من دا... على دا... ولازم تقلب=ما هي دوراة... واهه عايشين
ساعة تطبطب... ساعة بتضرب=احنا بنسعى... وألله يعين.[/poem]

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ربنا ما يحرمنا من اصطباحتك يا غالى 

وربنا يسعد أيامك 

بارك الله فيك 

جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح العندليب فاتح*

*وقاعد جوه دكانه*

*وكان تايه وكان سارح*

*بفكر فى اللى يوم خانه*

*وجاب سيرته أكيد بالخير*

*وكان ندمان علشانه*

*وفاق لما سمع صوت*

*حرامى جوه دكانه*

*لقاه فاضى*

*وقف جنبه وفضى جيوبه علشانه*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صباح العندلـيب .. حايـــر ..ما بين الحق .. والباطل*

*ومين مظلوم ..ومين غادر ..ومين مقتول ومين قاتل*

*ومين الجانى .. والفــاجر.. ومين ..الصادق العــادل*

*ومين ..على الجواب قادر  ..بجد يا خلق... بتســائـل*

----------


## M!sS Roro

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *صباح العندليب فاتح*
> 
> *وقاعد جوه دكانه*
> 
> *وكان تايه وكان سارح*
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلووه يا اونكل ..  :Biggrin:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يوم جميل لكل الاعزاء اللي هنا
> مساء الخير يا عندلينا الطيب


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح من فرحته نشوان=بيحمد ربّه على بخته
في وسط وداد جمع إخوان=ودي بالذات... عشان اخته.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ربنا ما يحرمنا من اصطباحتك يا غالى 
> وربنا يسعد أيامك 
> بارك الله فيك 
> جزاك الله خيرا*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عزيز النفس ما يبانشي=في غير تقديره لاخوانه
و"أشرف"... قال... ما طوّلشي=فلم الطيبة... في بيانه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *صباح العندليب فاتح*
> 
> *وقاعد جوه دكانه*
> 
> *وكان تايه وكان سارح*
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بتتريق على الدكان=عشان بينش ومهوي؟
ياخويا كنت تيجي زمان=دي كانت هيصة بتدوّي
ويا ما بضاعة بالألوان=وزحمة وزينة بتضوّي
ولو جه لص عنده جنان؟=يبات مسروق... ومتسوّي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندلـيب .. حايـــر ..ما بين الحق .. والباطل*
> 
> *ومين مظلوم ..ومين غادر ..ومين مقتول ومين قاتل*
> 
> *ومين الجانى .. والفــاجر.. ومين ..الصادق العــادل*
> 
> *ومين ..على الجواب قادر ytajnik: ..بجد يا خلق... بتســائـل*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سؤال مضمونه بيحيّر=يقلّب تلتميت فكرة
عشان الناس... بتتغيّر=ندى امبارح... مرار بكره.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلووه يا اونكل ..


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
فرحانة ب"أونكل"... ولسانه=طب ياختي... راح اجيب لك داغه
وحازقّل طوب على دكانه=وأكيد واحدة تصيب في دماغه
ودليلي في "عوصابة" دا كانوا=عاملين غَلَبة... ف... بخ... وزاغوا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب شرقان =ومين بيجيب بقى ف سيرتـــــه؟
كدا راح يقفل الدكــــان =ماهوش ناقص... تزيد حيرته. [/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح عندليب .. نفسي يجي يوم وارتاح

والاقي فرصه جديده تنسيني إللى عده وراح 

يمكن في يوم ارجع اضحك ولا اتشقى من غير هم

واشوف احلامي بتتحقق من غير الم او حزن وجراح*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح عندليب .. نفسي يجي يوم وارتاح
> والاقي فرصه جديده تنسيني إللى عده وراح 
> يمكن في يوم ارجع اضحك ولا اتشقى من غير هم
> واشوف احلامي بتتحقق من غير الم او حزن وجراح*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الراحة... شيء مش في الدنيا=حتماً كل الناس تعبانة
إلا المتخدر... وف ثانية=لو فاق... برضه يقول: أه يانا.[/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> سؤال مضمونه بيحيّر=يقلّب تلتميت فكرة
> عشان الناس... بتتغيّر=ندى امبارح... مرار بكره.[/poem]


*وليه يبقى المرار بكره

مكان فرحه منديه
وليه مايكونش بقى ذكرى

فى ضلمة ماضى منسيه*

----------


## kethara

مساء يهدهد  للحرف جرحه
ومداد بالصبر يتلقى رمحه
وما بين قطرات الألم
وأرهاصات القلم
تنتابنى موجة عارمة 
ان الرد على الطلقات الخاوية
ماهو الا هذيان يصعب شرحة

أخى الشاعر القدير
أيمن رشدى

ارجوا المعذرة حاولت ان أتقلد
الرباعية باللغة العامية لم استطع
حزنت حروفى وعنفتنى فعدت لها مسرعة
خوفا من ان تبرحنى

ههههههههههههههه
مع تحيتى

----------


## nariman

> سؤال مضمونه بيحيّر=يقلّب تلتميت فكرة
> عشان الناس... بتتغيّر=ندى امبارح... مرار بكره.


 :2: 
*صدقت يا عندليب*

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الراحة... شيء مش في الدنيا=حتماً كل الناس تعبانة
> إلا المتخدر... وف ثانية=لو فاق... برضه يقول: أه يانا.[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="inset,7,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بنفوق م البنج وبنصرخ = آه بعلو الصوت م اللى فيه

إلحقينى ياأمه وخففي = عنى ألمى والجراح اللى بيه

دا مش كلام مرصوص = دى عن تجربة والله حقيقية

وهي الحياة كلها كده = تجارب بنعيشها وأحيانا منسية[/poem]

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صــباح العنــدليــب .. تعـذيـب ..ورعب وخوف..وزنزانه* 
*وناس بارده ..بشـــكل غــريب ..بتجلد ناس..بخـــــرزانه* 
*وضرب يصيب .. ولا بيـخيب..وذُل .. وقهر ..ومهانه* 
*وشَعر من الفـــزع ...بيشيب..ودم .. تقولشى سلخانه* 
*دا عِلم..دا والا..حِلم رهيب.. فقدت الوعـــى ..بأمانه*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *وليه يبقى المرار بكره
> مكان فرحه منديه
> وليه مايكونش بقى ذكرى
> فى ضلمة ماضى منسيه*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عشان الغدر طبع الناس=ولازم منّه نتعلّم
دا لو كان عندهم إحساس=ما كانوا كتير... راحوا جهنّم.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء يهدهد  للحرف جرحه
> ومداد بالصبر يتلقى رمحه
> وما بين قطرات الألم
> وأرهاصات القلم
> تنتابنى موجة عارمة 
> ان الرد على الطلقات الخاوية
> ماهو الا هذيان يصعب شرحة
> 
> أخى الشاعر القدير
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عجبتُ لحرفٍ يجيدُ الخفاء=عنيدٌ عليّ... فلا ينثني
وإن تطلبيه... أجاب النداء=وجاءك طوعاً... لكِ... ينحني.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صدقت يا عندليب*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أصل الدنيا دهه... أزمات=بينها ثواني نشم نفسنا
سادة يا قهوة... أو بمغات=أهي رحلة... قطرها بيدوسنا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="inset,7,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> بنفوق م البنج وبنصرخ = آه بعلو الصوت م اللى فيه
> إلحقينى ياأمه وخففي = عنى ألمى والجراح اللى بيه
> دا مش كلام مرصوص = دى عن تجربة والله حقيقية
> وهي الحياة كلها كده = تجارب بنعيشها وأحيانا منسية[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لو ما نسينا مش حنعيش=دا الضرس المفتوح... بيسوس
عدّي يا عمّي وما تخلّيش=همّك في دماغك بيوسوس.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صــباح العنــدليــب .. تعـذيـب ..ورعب وخوف..وزنزانه*
> *وناس بارده ..بشـــكل غــريب ..بتجلد ناس..بخـــــرزانه*
> *وضرب يصيب .. ولا بيـخيب..وذُل .. وقهر ..ومهانه*
> *وشَعر من الفـــزع ...بيشيب..ودم .. تقولشى سلخانه*
> *دا عِلم..دا والا..حِلم رهيب.. فقدت الوعـــى ..بأمانه*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قالوا لنا كتير... وعادوا زمان=عيشتنا مرار... لكن فانية
عايزها زهور وخير ريان؟=دي تبقى الجنة... مش دنيا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب طالب =يمرّ يومين... بدون طعنـــــة
لسان الكذب متعاجـب =وإخلاصي... مالوش معنى. [/poem]

----------


## nour2005

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> المطر عيبه الوحيد=انه يحرمنا وجودك
> نفسي ينزل... مش شديد=لاجل ما تنور ورودك.[/poem]


صباحك ورد نادي أستاذ أيمن

وموضوعك دائماً منوّر بورودك الفواحة

تحيتي لك ولكل المشاركين الأعزاء عندليبنا الغالي

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> صباح العندليب طالب =يمرّ يومين... بدون طعنـــــة
> لسان الكذب متعاجـب =وإخلاصي... مالوش معنى.


 *لو نفسك تعيشها سعيد ... متتوقعش خير م الناس*

*خليك انت بس شهيد ... ومتحلمش بالإخلاص*

*دا مكانه يا صاحبى بعيد ... وزمانه دا عدا خلاص*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحك ورد نادي أستاذ أيمن
> وموضوعك دائماً منوّر بورودك الفواحة
> تحيتي لك ولكل المشاركين الأعزاء عندليبنا الغالي


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا "نور" عنّا غيابك طال=ما ينفعشي تغيبي يومين
عموماً فيه حاجة بتتقال=بإن النور... بقى لنا نورين
بأخت جديدة فيها خصال=تشابهك... ذوق وعقل رصين
دا عنّك... كل خير يتقال=يادي الفرحة... بقيتوا اتنين.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لو نفسك تعيشها سعيد ... متتوقعش خير م الناس*
> 
> *خليك انت بس شهيد ... ومتحلمش بالإخلاص*
> 
> *دا مكانه يا صاحبى بعيد ... وزمانه دا عدا خلاص*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مش حكايتي اني شهيد=ولاّ مغرور في البشر
بس زي كتير... وحيد=واللي وحده... بينكسر.[/poem]

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*مساء العندليب ناوي يعود اقوى من الأول
ومهما هزته جراحه اكيد للفرح راح يوصل 
************
مساء برائحة الطيب .. 
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

إيه داااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


الله الله الله  :Ranting2: 


وانا بقول الدفتر فاضى ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييه  :Plane: 


والبرد داخل من كل ناحية فيه  :Huh: 


اتارى الناس كلها هنا


وأنا اقوووووووووووووووول  :Beer: 



فلوس المرتب هناك على كل دفتر ومحدش معبررررررررررررة


هو مين أخد مين ؟؟


هم اللى أخدوك من الدفتر يا عندليب  ::hop:: 


ولا انت اللى أخدتهم هناااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::uff:: 


هاااااااااااااااااااا
هتلحقوا المرتبات قبل ما نشيلها ولا نشيييييييييييييييييييل  ::mazika2:: 



عندليبنا الغالى
اخوانى واخواتك الافاضل
انا جييييييييييييييييييييييت
مش هقول شعر نظراً لشطارتى فيه  :: 
بس هقول 
مساء الخيرات عليكم جميعا
إفتقدتكم بشدة
هنا وهناك
 :f2: 

عالدفتررررررررررررررررررررر بقى  :Baby2:

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب طالب =يمرّ يومين... بدون طعنـــــة
> لسان الكذب متعاجـب =وإخلاصي... مالوش معنى. [/poem]


*يارب إعطيه القوة .. = قلبه طيب و م الطعنة داويه ..

إخلاصه طالع من جوَه .. = خسارة يروح للي كذب عليه ..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء العندليب ناوي يعود اقوى من الأول
> ومهما هزته جراحه اكيد للفرح راح يوصل 
> ************
> مساء برائحة الطيب .. 
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تعيش العزيمة = في روح الشباب
عقول ليها قيمة=تزيح الحجاب
ما تعرف هزيمة=ولا شَعر شاب
ولو شافوا غيمة=يشقّوا الضباب
تعيش العزيمة = في روح الشباب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> إيه داااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> الله الله الله 
> وانا بقول الدفتر فاضى ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييه 
> والبرد داخل من كل ناحية فيه 
> اتارى الناس كلها هنا
> وأنا اقوووووووووووووووول 
> فلوس المرتب هناك على كل دفتر ومحدش معبررررررررررررة
> هو مين أخد مين ؟؟
> هم اللى أخدوك من الدفتر يا عندليب 
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شوفوا البرد بيعمل إيه؟=جاية معانا عشان تتدفّا
دفتر مين؟ هاتي اللي عليه=ياما وعدنا وعمره ما وفّى
لو فاضي... طب روحي امليه=بنوناتك... لاعبيهم "رفّة".[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *يارب إعطيه القوة .. = قلبه طيب و م الطعنة داويه ..
> إخلاصه طالع من جوَه .. = خسارة يروح للي كذب عليه ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما هوش حيروح... ولا تقلق=دا عمر الخير... ما يجني هلاك
وربك زي ما بيخلق=شيطان... برضه... عنده ملاك.[/poem]

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ما هوش حيروح... ولا تقلق=دا عمر الخير... ما يجني هلاك
> وربك زي ما بيخلق=شيطان... برضه... عنده ملاك.


صباح من عندليب قلبه يرشرش في ابتساماته 
ولا بيزهق وبيوصل بكل الود دقاته ...
***********
صباح طاير للعندليييييييب وبسسس
صباح الخير  :4:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح من عندليب قلبه يرشرش في ابتساماته 
> ولا بيزهق وبيوصل بكل الود دقاته ...
> ***********
> صباح طاير للعندليييييييب وبسسس
> صباح الخير


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
نهارك شمس فرحانة=ورب كريم... يجمّعنا
وضحكة تلالي في سمانا=وناس أخيار... بتسمعنا.[/poem]

----------


## عصفور الشعر

صباح *العندليب* ..دا *حليب* .. أبيض .. زى لون *قلبُه*

*حبيب* .. حتى لما* يغــيب* .. قلوبنا مِحــَـوِشـَـه *حُبــُه*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح *العندليب* ..دا *حليب* .. أبيض .. زى لون *قلبُه*
> 
> *حبيب* .. حتى لما* يغــيب* .. قلوبنا مِحــَـوِشـَـه *حُبــُه*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا قلب مقدم المعروف=قلوبنا لبعضها مراية
كلام واضح... ومش ملفوف=يريح قلبي... جوايا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب عجّــز =صحي ع النار... وقولة آه
في نص الخطوة يتعكز =مافيش غير قطته ويّـــــــاه. [/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب عجّــز =صحي ع النار... وقولة آه
> في نص الخطوة يتعكز =مافيش غير قطته ويّـــــــاه. [/poem]



*غريبة القطة تحس = بألم صاحبها و آهته ..!

و القلب بناره يعس = عاللي كان سبب حيرته ..!*

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ما هوش حيروح... ولا تقلق=دا عمر الخير... ما يجني هلاك
> وربك زي ما بيخلق=شيطان... برضه... عنده ملاك.[/poem]


*
فيه ملايكة م الانس = بكلمة .. تطيب  الجرح..

و النهارده مش أمس = بهمسة .. تجيب الفرح ..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *غريبة القطة تحس = بألم صاحبها و آهته ..!
> و القلب بناره يعس = عاللي كان سبب حيرته ..!*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سبب الحيرة... العين عارفاه=والقلب ماهوش عايز سيرته
جاي يستموت... ويقول آه=وكأن انا ظالم... حيّرته.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> فيه ملايكة م الانس = بكلمة .. تطيب  الجرح..
> و النهارده مش أمس = بهمسة .. تجيب الفرح ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كل يوم... أمل جديد=ياكشي ميت مليون أمل
أصل انا دماغي حديد=لو عَنَد... يبقى اتقفل.[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب عجّــز =صحي ع النار... وقولة آه
> في نص الخطوة يتعكز =مافيش غير قطته ويّـــــــاه. [/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="ridge,7,orangered" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنهى تقصدها بالضبط ياجدو = ماهو فيه قطة بلدى وسيامى

واحدة شقية بس محبوبة = وواحدة ناعمة بس مش مرامى

أحبها بعفرتتها وتنطيطها = في كل لحظة ليها يزيد غرامى

قولي بالضبط يا عمنا = أى واحدة تقصد ياأغلي الأسامي[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="ridge,7,orangered" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> أنهى تقصدها بالضبط ياجدو = ماهو فيه قطة بلدى وسيامى
> واحدة شقية بس محبوبة = وواحدة ناعمة بس مش مرامى
> أحبها بعفرتتها وتنطيطها = في كل لحظة ليها يزيد غرامى
> قولي بالضبط يا عمنا = أى واحدة تقصد ياأغلي الأسامي[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لأ... دي شيرازي... وغاوية ألاطة=بس مناغشة... كمان لعبية
ترمي اللحمة بكل بساطة=لو كندوز وسمينة شوية.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
محسوبكوا عنده غسيل=وكمان وراه تنضيف
فوجوده يبقى قليل=مش ييجي... غير تخاطيف.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب عاصر =من الأحزان... جميل صبره
ومهما تلف وتحاصـــر =حادوسهم... حتى لو كبروا. [/poem]

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> صباح العندليب عاصر =من الأحزان... جميل صبره
> ومهما تلف وتحاصـــر =حادوسهم... حتى لو كبروا.


* صباح العندليب.. منصور .. بإذن الله.. على الأحزان*

*وبعد العُسر .. يجى النور .. يبدد ظلمة  الأشجان*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> * صباح العندليب.. منصور .. بإذن الله.. على الأحزان*
> 
> *وبعد العُسر .. يجى النور .. يبدد ظلمة  الأشجان*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وهو الحزن مشكلتي؟=ما ياما صارعت في الأحزان
لكن بيزيد شقا حالتي= بيد الدنيا... والإنسان
رضيت من دنيتي ببختي=لكن مش عاجب... الخوّان.[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

حضرناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

هنا وفى الدفتر  :: 

جينا وحضرنا ونورنا العندليبية .. صح الكلام 
( اوعوا تقولوا لاء هههههههههههههههههه )

مساء الهنا والرضا
 :f2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله ال الله محمد رسول الله 
صباح العندليب سكر

بيمحى مرارة الأحزان

وشاغل نفسه بيفكر

عجايب يابنى الإنسان

على الإحزان أكيد يقدر

لكنه بيعشق الأحزان

!!!!

صباح العندليب مشغول

بفُم غسيل

ياريتنى هدمه كنت أطول

اكون عنده وأشيله شيل



*

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> محسوبكوا عنده غسيل=وكمان وراه تنضيف
> فوجوده يبقى قليل=مش ييجي... غير تخاطيف.[/poem]





> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب عاصر =من الأحزان... جميل صبره
> ومهما تلف وتحاصـــر =حادوسهم... حتى لو كبروا. [/poem]



[poem font="simplified arabic,6,firebrick,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="ridge,6,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صحيح بجد ياجدو قولي = هو عاصر الصبر ولا الغسيل

ولا هو الصبر زى حبل = الغسيل مالوش آخر وطويل

مربوط في أنهى ناحية = ممدود وزيه زى الشتا بالليل[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> حضرناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> هنا وفى الدفتر 
> جينا وحضرنا ونورنا العندليبية .. صح الكلام 
> ( اوعوا تقولوا لاء هههههههههههههههههه )
> مساء الهنا والرضا


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ماشي... حاقول المشرف نوّر=مش جاي بيفتش ويعاين
دفتره فاضي... فجاي يدوّر=ع الناس هنا... ويلم زباين
وانا حاعمل مبسوط وحاهزر=وحاطنش ع الأرّ الباين.[/poem]

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*صباح من عندليب نازل خايف من زحمة الشارع
لكن من جوه سور خوفه تلاقي شمسه في الطالع


*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لا اله ال الله محمد رسول الله 
> صباح العندليب سكر
> 
> بيمحى مرارة الأحزان
> 
> وشاغل نفسه بيفكر
> 
> عجايب يابنى الإنسان
> 
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
فرقت عندي الجملة دهيه="إنه بيعشق في الأحزان"
طالعة صحيح بسلامة نية=وانا عاذرك... علشان إنسان
لو تعرف بعض اللي ما فيّ=حتقول قلبي حجر صوان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,firebrick,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="ridge,6,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صحيح بجد ياجدو قولي = هو عاصر الصبر ولا الغسيل
> ولا هو الصبر زى حبل = الغسيل مالوش آخر وطويل
> مربوط في أنهى ناحية = ممدود وزيه زى الشتا بالليل[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الصبر مرّ... وبيداوي=مش كل واحد بيناسبه
لازم بعزم تكون ناوي=تنسى... يا إمّا تموت جنبه.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح من عندليب نازل خايف من زحمة الشارع
> لكن من جوه سور خوفه تلاقي شمسه في الطالع
> 
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يظهر الشمس ف واقعها=عايشة جوا ف قلبنا
يا نوافقها... يا نصارعها=ونقول انّه... حظنا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب قايــــــــــم =بكل الراحة... يتمطّــــــــــــــع
أتاري الحزن... مش دايم =وبرضه الشمس... اهه بتطلع. [/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب قايــــــــــم =بكل الراحة... يتمطّــــــــــــــع
> أتاري الحزن... مش دايم =وبرضه الشمس... اهه بتطلع. [/poem]



*صباحه راحه ونور .. = و ع الأحزان بيتغلب ..
وشه دا بدر بدور .. = ومن حاله بيستعجب ..!!*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* كلمة شكر مش كافيه ... لأنك اكبر من اي كلام

ونفسي اعبر لكن خايفه ... دي حروفي معاك ناقصها علام*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*جي امسي على العندليب واقله مسا النور والجمال عليه
مستنيه النصر بمصر والمنتخب واغني واقول الله عليه*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

صباح من عندليب يضحك وشمسه ضاربة في سنانه
بسيجنال تو بيغسلهم عشان يبيضوا و يبانوا  :Dribble: 

 :: 

صباح الخير

----------


## أم أحمد

صباح الخير علي جميع الاحبة هنا
جمعة مباركة للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## أم أحمد

مكررة

----------


## ahmedab216

*صباح العندليب ورده ..=  تسر العين .. و يبدأ بها صبحه ..

يقول صباحكم حلو و بنوره ..= يعيش يومه .. و بفرحه ..*

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الصبر مرّ... وبيداوي=مش كل واحد بيناسبه
> لازم بعزم تكون ناوي=تنسى... يا إمّا تموت جنبه.[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,7,darkred,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="groove,4,tomato" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الصبر عارفه أمر م العلقم = شبعت منه وأتمليت من كاساته

بس لسه ناوى أتعلق بالأمل = وكل لما يموت أنفخ في آهاته

أرويه بدموعي لما ينبت من = جديد والشمس تعيد له حياته

بأزرعه كل يوم عشان يتجدد = وأضلل عليه وأروي شجيراته[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

وانا كمان مسااااااااااااااااااااء الخير اشمعنا هم  ::

----------


## محمد نديم

السلام عليكم حرفوش النعنوش بيمسي

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباحه راحه ونور .. = و ع الأحزان بيتغلب ..
> وشه دا بدر بدور .. = ومن حاله بيستعجب ..!!*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك بالمحبة يدوم =وقلبك صافي بيواسي
وكلمة تصبّر المحروم=بشهد الخير... مليت كاسي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> * كلمة شكر مش كافيه ... لأنك اكبر من اي كلام
> ونفسي اعبر لكن خايفه ... دي حروفي معاك ناقصها علام*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
دايماً صدق الكلمة بيكفي=دايماً يرضينا الإحساس
مش قصة موزون ولا مقفي=قصة ود... وخير في الناس.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *جي امسي على العندليب واقله مسا النور والجمال عليه
> مستنيه النصر بمصر والمنتخب واغني واقول الله عليه*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
"مي" جت... قولوا: يا مرحب=فين وفين لمّا نشوفها
حقها ننظم ونكتب=ميت قصيدة ف نور حروفها.[/poem]

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *صباح العندليب بطولات *** بنور جهد وعرق تضــــــوي*
> *وفرح وزينة وابتسامات *** وصوت النيل... طلع يِدْوي*
> *وقلب متابع الماتشـــات *** ودعوة فجر من وِجْــــــــدي*.


*صباح العندليب كوره*

*وناس فرحانه مسروره*

*وفرقه جامده منصوره*

*بتغلب فرقه مغروره*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح من عندليب يضحك وشمسه ضاربة في سنانه
> بسيجنال تو بيغسلهم عشان يبيضوا و يبانوا 
> 
> صباح الخير


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
فعلاً... أصل الفاضل فيهم=همّ ضرس وسنّتين
والطبيب كان بيداويهم=جاله يأس وبات حزين.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الخير علي جميع الاحبة هنا
> جمعة مباركة للجميع ان شاء الله


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا مسافر... وبتبعت كلمة=لاخوانك بالخير والضي
أهلك باعتين لك في النسمة="ثومة"... تغنّي... شوي شوي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مكررة


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما تكرري... ما احناش بنمانع=إنتي تعيدي يا بنتي براحتك
دا انتي ف قولك سرك باتع=يسعدنا... علشان من ريحتك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب ورده ..=  تسر العين .. و يبدأ بها صبحه ..
> يقول صباحكم حلو و بنوره ..= يعيش يومه .. و بفرحه ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
في دنيا بتقسى وتجافي=وتملا كل يوم بجراح
مافيش بلسم لها كافي=غير الصحبة... وصدى الأفراح.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,darkred,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="groove,4,tomato" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الصبر عارفه أمر م العلقم = شبعت منه وأتمليت من كاساته
> بس لسه ناوى أتعلق بالأمل = وكل لما يموت أنفخ في آهاته
> أرويه بدموعي لما ينبت من = جديد والشمس تعيد له حياته
> بأزرعه كل يوم عشان يتجدد = وأضلل عليه وأروي شجيراته[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الأحزان... مولودة عجوزة=بتشيخ وتموت بالأيام
فيه ناس في الأحزان مغروزة=أو ناس بتبص لقدام.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> وانا كمان مسااااااااااااااااااااء الخير اشمعنا هم


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يعني هم لو ما جوشي=حضرتك حاتغيبي عنّا؟
ولاّ موضوعنا ما لوشي=حظ... والدفتر دا جنّة؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> السلام عليكم حرفوش النعنوش بيمسي


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بتمسي وإيدك ورا ضهرك؟=طب هات حتى شوية لب
ولاّ ملك حرفوش من قهرك=مملكتك ناحت م الغلب؟
وعموماً... فرحتنا بزهرك=تملا الروح والعين والقلب[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

كنت فيييييييييييييييييين


غايب بقالك يوميييييييييييين

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> يعني هم لو ما جوشي=حضرتك حاتغيبي عنّا؟
> ولاّ موضوعنا ما لوشي=حظ... والدفتر دا جنّة؟[/poem]


آل يعنى بيروح الدفتر
طب بس خلينا ساكتين
دا انت عليك حبة متأخر
غايب بيهم بقالك يومين
يالا اتفضل روح عالدفتر
وخد معاك اخواتك الحلوين



لولولولوووووووووووووووووووى
شعر اهو ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ياخسارة العندليبيات هتتقفل بدرى بدرى  :: 

صباح الفل ياعندليب
حمدلله على السلامة
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب كوره*
> 
> *وناس فرحانه مسروره*
> 
> *وفرقه جامده منصوره*
> 
> *بتغلب فرقه مغروره*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لسه باسأل... فين أخونا؟=طال غيابك يا الحبيب
ناس كتير بالخير زارونا=وانت ناسي... العندليب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> كنت فيييييييييييييييييين
> غايب بقالك يوميييييييييييين


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كنت مشغوووووووووول=ولسه كتير ما خلصتش
فبرضه حاقوووووووول=كأني ما جيتش ولا كنتش.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> آل يعنى بيروح الدفتر
> طب بس خلينا ساكتين
> دا انت عليك حبة متأخر
> غايب بيهم بقالك يومين
> يالا اتفضل روح عالدفتر
> وخد معاك اخواتك الحلوين
> 
> لولولولوووووووووووووووووووى
> شعر اهو ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
والله ونطقت بنتي "عبير"=عندليبية عشان الدفتر
دا تحول وبجد خطير=قولوا: يا رب تزيد وتكتّر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب بطولات =بنور جهد وعرق تضــــــوي
وفرح وزينة وابتسامات =وصوت النيل... طلع يِدْوي
وقلب متابع الماتشـــات =ودعوة فجر من وِجْــــــــدي. [/poem]

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
*
صباح العندليب  بطـولات  بنور جهد وعرق تضـويوفرح وزينة  وابتسامـات  وصوت النيل... طلع يِدْويوقلب متابـع  الماتشـات  ودعوة فجر من  وِجْـدي.**
صباح العندليب رافع

رايات النصر بترفرف

بدمه وروحه بيدافع

ومن فُم الأسد يخطف

مدام حقه مافيش مانع

وهو الحق بيخوف؟
*

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب بطولات =بنور جهد وعرق تضــــــوي
> وفرح وزينة وابتسامات =وصوت النيل... طلع يِدْوي
> وقلب متابع الماتشـــات =ودعوة فجر من وِجْــــــــدي. [/poem]


*
البطولة دايما في دمنا .. = و ربنا بيدي .. للي يسعي معاه ..

المحن أبدا ما تهدنا .. = بالعزم و الاصرار .. مناك تلقاه ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

لقد اتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت 
حمدلله على السلامة ياعندليب  :4: 
نورت بيتك واهلك وعندليبيتك
انا كنت واقفة على الباب واخدة بالى منها  :Cool: 
واللى بيدخل بيدفع تذكرة دخول  :3: 
وفيه تذكرة خروج طبعا    ::mm:: 
ومرضيوش يدفعوا فا حبستهوملك جوا  ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> لسه باسأل... فين أخونا؟=طال غيابك يا الحبيب
> ناس كتير بالخير زارونا=وانت ناسي... العندليب.


*عُمرِى ما نسيتك .... وِ رَبِّى ..السمـــــاح... يا عندليب*

*ليل نهار .. شغال يا صاحبى...مش بِخُطرِى يعنى اغيب*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح العندليب عصفور*

*بيحلف واليمين صادق*

*فى قلبه محبه زايده النور*

*لأيمن أغلى من صادق*

*صباح العندليب محمود*

*لاينسى صحاب ولا يفارق*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *صباح العندليب عصفور* 
> *بيحلف واليمين صادق* 
> *فى قلبه محبه زايده النور* 
> *لأيمن أغلى من صادق* 
> *صباح العندليب محمود* 
> 
> *لاينسى صحاب ولا يفارق*


*حبيبى يا وجدى ..يالغالى .. كلامك ده .... بيسعدنى* 

*والله ...انا أمى دعيالى .. بناس .. بالحب .. تسندنى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح عندليب بيدعي بقلب .. يارب وفق اولادنا

وفرح الـ 80 مليون .. وخلي النصر لبلدنا
*

----------


## فراشة

صباح العندليب ذكرى............غياب أغلى وأعز.. حبيب

ولو تسألنى عن بكره............أقول فين ألقى زيه..قليب

............


(ارجو الدعاء لوالدى بالرحمه فى ذكرى وفاته)



تحيااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## سمـاء

صباح العندليب دعوة .... مع الأنفاس برحمة أب

سنين عدت، لكن لسه ... مكانه ماليه جوه القلب

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="simplified arabic,7,orange,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="double,6,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الدمع جارى من عينيا زى نهر = مكانش دا حالي في سنين القهر

مش عارف أبكى ولا أشكى لمين = ولا أقول فين رجالتك يا مصر

خذلونا ولا دبحونا بسكين بارد = ونهايتوا يسكنوا آلامنا بالصبر

والصبر يداوى جراح السنين = لكن عمره مايطفي نار الجمر

حرام والله رجالة عديناهم = أبطال وسقونا كاس الهزيمة المر[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> *
> صباح العندليب  بطـولات  بنور جهد وعرق تضـويوفرح وزينة  وابتسامـات  وصوت النيل... طلع يِدْويوقلب متابـع  الماتشـات  ودعوة فجر من  وِجْـدي.**
> صباح العندليب رافع
> 
> رايات النصر بترفرف
> 
> بدمه وروحه بيدافع
> 
> ...





> *
> البطولة دايما في دمنا .. = و ربنا بيدي .. للي يسعي معاه ..
> المحن أبدا ما تهدنا .. = بالعزم و الاصرار .. مناك تلقاه ..*





> لقد اتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت 
> حمدلله على السلامة ياعندليب 
> نورت بيتك واهلك وعندليبيتك
> انا كنت واقفة على الباب واخدة بالى منها 
> واللى بيدخل بيدفع تذكرة دخول 
> وفيه تذكرة خروج طبعا   
> ومرضيوش يدفعوا فا حبستهوملك جوا





> *عُمرِى ما نسيتك .... وِ رَبِّى ..السمـــــاح... يا عندليب*
> 
> *ليل نهار .. شغال يا صاحبى...مش بِخُطرِى يعنى اغيب*





> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *صباح العندليب عصفور*
> 
> *بيحلف واليمين صادق*
> 
> *فى قلبه محبه زايده النور*
> 
> *لأيمن أغلى من صادق*
> ...





> *حبيبى يا وجدى ..يالغالى .. كلامك ده .... بيسعدنى* 
> 
> *والله ...انا أمى دعيالى .. بناس .. بالحب .. تسندنى*





> *صباح عندليب بيدعي بقلب .. يارب وفق اولادنا
> وفرح الـ 80 مليون .. وخلي النصر لبلدنا
> *





> صباح العندليب ذكرى............غياب أغلى وأعز.. حبيب
> ولو تسألنى عن بكره............أقول فين ألقى زيه..قليب
> ............
> (ارجو الدعاء لوالدى بالرحمه فى ذكرى وفاته)
> تحيااااااااااااااااتى





> صباح العندليب دعوة .... مع الأنفاس برحمة أب
> سنين عدت، لكن لسه ... مكانه ماليه جوه القلب





> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,orange,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="double,6,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الدمع جارى من عينيا زى نهر = مكانش دا حالي في سنين القهر
> مش عارف أبكى ولا أشكى لمين = ولا أقول فين رجالتك يا مصر
> خذلونا ولا دبحونا بسكين بارد = ونهايتوا يسكنوا آلامنا بالصبر
> والصبر يداوى جراح السنين = لكن عمره مايطفي نار الجمر
> حرام والله رجالة عديناهم = أبطال وسقونا كاس الهزيمة المر[/poem]


إخواني وأخواتي...

أعتذر لعدم الرد على كل مشاركة منفصلة...

فبعد ما حدث في السودان... ليس بداخلي إلا الألم...

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب مدبـــــــــوح =وتجري دموع... سبقها الــــدم
بإيد مين؟ والجواب مشروح =ماهوش لي عدوّ... دا ابن العم.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب واقـــــف =ومستني كلام في جـــــــواب
وعدّى كتير، فمش شايف =غير ان الوعد... كان كداب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ذكرى =مقامها ف ضلمة النسيـــــان
وتترك لي الأمل فكرة =وجرح يطيب... كأنه ما كان[/poem]

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> صباح العندليب واقـــــف =ومستني كلام في جـــــــواب
> وعدّى كتير، فمش شايف =غير ان الوعد... كان كداب.


 *ومن دا كتير فى دُنيتنا ...بشر توعد .. ولا توفيش*

*مايستاهـــلوش محــبتنا ...ومن غيرهم أكيد ح نعيش*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *ومن دا كتير فى دُنيتنا ...بشر توعد .. ولا توفيش*
> 
> *مايستاهـــلوش محــبتنا ...ومن غيرهم أكيد ح نعيش*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
دا أحسن لينا ننساهم=وقالوا اسأل واحد جرّب
رضي بالوعد م الظالم=وسكِّن قلبه... للعقرب؟[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب تضليل =من اللي كنت عايش ليــــــــه
وكل شوية ألقى دليـــل =على الكذب اللي عاش يحكيه [/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب تضليل =من اللي كنت عايش ليــــــــه
> وكل شوية ألقى دليـــل =على الكذب اللي عاش يحكيه [/poem]


*
كفاية شكوكك... ومن غير دليل .. = و ليه تقبله؟... ما الكلام كداب ..!!

تضيّع في روحك .. وقلبك جميل .. = في وهم الأمل ييجي يوم ع الباب ..!!*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> كفاية شكوكك... ومن غير دليل .. = و ليه تقبله؟... ما الكلام كداب ..!!
> تضيّع في روحك .. وقلبك جميل .. = في وهم الأمل ييجي يوم ع الباب ..!!*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بدون الدليل يبقى ظلم وحرام=بقوا اتنين يا خلّي... ولسه المخبّي
دي تهمة خيانة بغدر اللئام=ظنوني تقول لي... وانا اكتم في قلبي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب أمــــواج =تجافي... والظروف صعبــة
يا رب أروح مع الحجاج =واشوف تانى... ضيا الكعبة. [/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> بدون الدليل يبقى ظلم وحرام=بقوا اتنين يا خلّي... ولسه المخبّي
> دي تهمة خيانة بغدر اللئام=ظنوني تقول لي... وانا اكتم في قلبي.[/poem]


*خيانة و كدب و غدر ؟!!.. =  كتير علي قلب بيحس ..!!

و لسه مخبيّ راح يظهر ؟!!.. = طب ليه تكتم ؟ .. و تصرخ بصوت الهمس ..!! 

مين عالظلم بيصبر ..؟!! = لولا القهر ! .. بنبلع المر و تعز النفس ..!!

أيام و ليالي بتمر .. بس تقدر ..؟!! = تعيش يومك .. و تنسي الأمس ..؟؟*

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب أمــــواج =تجافي... والظروف صعبــة
> يا رب أروح مع الحجاج =واشوف تانى... ضيا الكعبة. [/poem]


*ف العين دمعة .. من كلمة الكعبة ..= روحت لها .. و قلبي اترجف ..

و شوق تاني لرؤيتها .. يارب و نكون صحبة .. = حسيت برهبتها .. و البصر من نورها إتخطف ..*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




 

وبرضه هأقول ما تزعليش يا مصر يا غالية عليا انت ام الدنيا وكل ما ليا 

بحبك يا غالية وده واجب عليا ولو بايديا هاقطع رقبة كل من أساء اليكى 

يا حبيبتى يا غالية يا مصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 



ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 



ولا تنسوا ذكر الله*

----------


## ahmedab216

صباح العندليب .. غليان .. = من زمن ماله أمان ..

ضحك يوم .. و كان عشمان .. = بس جه دور النسيان ..

إستبشر ..  طلع واهمان .. = ماهو مكتوب عليه يعيش قلقان ..

نفسه يقول .. أنا إنسان .. = تعب قلبي والله من الأحزان ..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *خيانة و كدب و غدر ؟!!.. =  كتير علي قلب بيحس ..!!
> و لسه مخبيّ راح يظهر ؟!!.. = طب ليه تكتم ؟ .. و تصرخ بصوت الهمس ..!! 
> مين عالظلم بيصبر ..؟!! = لولا القهر ! .. بنبلع المر و تعز النفس ..!!
> أيام و ليالي بتمر .. بس تقدر ..؟!! = تعيش يومك .. و تنسي الأمس ..؟؟*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بشر عيشته كدبة =يخطط ويرسم
يقول لك في خطبة=وزيفها بيألم.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *ف العين دمعة .. من كلمة الكعبة ..= روحت لها .. و قلبي اترجف ..
> و شوق تاني لرؤيتها .. يارب و نكون صحبة .. = حسيت برهبتها .. و البصر من نورها إتخطف ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا رب الكعبة تنده لك=وتنده لي... دا انا مشتاق
ندوب ف مودّة تضحك لك=ورحمة ونور من الخلاّق.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> * بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
>  
> وبرضه هأقول ما تزعليش يا مصر يا غالية عليا انت ام الدنيا وكل ما ليا 
> بحبك يا غالية وده واجب عليا ولو بايديا هاقطع رقبة كل من أساء اليكى 
> يا حبيبتى يا غالية يا مصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 
> ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 
> 
> ولا تنسوا ذكر الله*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حاسبّح... وحا احمِد... =واطالب بحقي من اللي غدر
لكين مش حازوّد=كفاية ان دمي ما يبقاش هدر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب .. غليان .. = من زمن ماله أمان ..
> ضحك يوم .. و كان عشمان .. = بس جه دور النسيان ..
> إستبشر ..  طلع واهمان .. = ماهو مكتوب عليه يعيش قلقان ..
> نفسه يقول .. أنا إنسان .. = تعب قلبي والله من الأحزان ..


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الأحزان بتعلم درس=مهما بتهري وتتعب فينا
هو قرار وبتاخده النفس=يا نعدي... يا تعدي فوقينا.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب بيقــول =لكل احبابه عيدكوا سعيد
وكل الناس يا رب تنول =سعادة وخير وفرْح جديد[/poem]

----------


## لمسه

هنا يكون الموعد مع قلم له لون يسحرنا بالكلمات

ويسمو بأرواحنا حيث نشعر للقلم بالنبضات

ويغرد فى آذاننا أعذب الهمسات

ونستنشق معه فجرا مرهف النسمات

عنداليب ابناء مصر نشكرك من قلوبنا

 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 

صباح من عندليب حيران :f:  .. نفسه يدخل يقول كلمه  :f: 

بس مش عارفه اجارى الاستاذه اللى هنا 

بس اكيد انت عارف ههههههههههههههههه

 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح عندليب نفسوا يقول ...  تهنئه حاره اوام من القلب

عيد سعيد وعمر يطول ... وكل حياتنا تكون فيها حب*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب بيقــول =لكل احبابه عيدكوا سعيد
> وكل الناس يا رب تنول =سعادة وخير وفرْح جديد[/poem]


[poem font="Tahoma,5,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب راجع=يهني خله ويعيّد
وبرضه المصري ح يدافع=ويفضل ع الجميع سيد[/poem]


كل عام والجميع بخير وفي احسن حال  :f: 

خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب بيقــول =لكل احبابه عيدكوا سعيد
> وكل الناس يا رب تنول =سعادة وخير وفرْح جديد[/poem]


*
في عيد بيجمع الأحباب ..= وبيقرب في كل بعيد ..
دعيت بالفرح ليك ع الباب .. = وطول العام... وإنت سعيد .. 

*

----------


## nour2005

صباح الخير عندليبنا العزيز 

كل سنة وحضرتك بخير 

وكل أبناء مصر طيبين 

عيد سعيد ومبارك عليكم جميعاً

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






وكل عيد أضحى أنت بخير وسعادة 



ولا تنسوا ذكر الله*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هنا يكون الموعد مع قلم له لون يسحرنا بالكلمات
> ويسمو بأرواحنا حيث نشعر للقلم بالنبضات
> ويغرد فى آذاننا أعذب الهمسات
> ونستنشق معه فجرا مرهف النسمات
> عنداليب ابناء مصر نشكرك من قلوبنا
> 
> صباح من عندليب حيران .. نفسه يدخل يقول كلمه 
> بس مش عارفه اجارى الاستاذه اللى هنا 
> بس اكيد انت عارف ههههههههههههههههه


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يدور الحرف... مهما يدور=وغير الصدق... مايلاقي
بكلمة وضيّها منثور=وودّ يمسّ أعماقي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح عندليب نفسوا يقول ...  تهنئه حاره اوام من القلب
> عيد سعيد وعمر يطول ... وكل حياتنا تكون فيها حب*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ومخلّيه ف نفسك ليه؟=ما تقولي... لا هو كان بفلوس؟
دا العيد دايماً أحلى ما فيه=بمودّة... تتراضى نفوس.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="tahoma,5,chocolate,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> مساء العندليب راجع=يهني خله ويعيّد
> وبرضه المصري ح يدافع=ويفضل ع الجميع سيد[/poem]
> 
> كل عام والجميع بخير وفي احسن حال 
> خالص تحياتي،،،


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك فلّ يا الغالي=واحشنا... فين يا خلّي زمان؟
بقول موزون بيحلالي=وكلمة حب للأوطان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> في عيد بيجمع الأحباب ..= وبيقرب في كل بعيد ..
> دعيت بالفرح ليك ع الباب .. = وطول العام... وإنت سعيد .. 
> *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا رب يجيب دعاك لينا=ودعوتنا إليك تنجاب
قمر يبهج ليالينا=وشمس الفرحة للأحباب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الخير عندليبنا العزيز 
> كل سنة وحضرتك بخير 
> وكل أبناء مصر طيبين 
> عيد سعيد ومبارك عليكم جميعاً


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب يسري=بود اخواتي واخواني
يقول: ان كنت مش مصري=فحابقى بفخر... لبناني.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> 
> وكل عيد أضحى أنت بخير وسعادة 
> 
> ولا تنسوا ذكر الله*


وإنت بخير وكل سلام

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وإنت بخير وكل سلام=تيجينا بكلمة المعروف
يصونك ميت سنة لقدام=بعقل رزين... وقلب رؤوف.[/poem]

----------


## a_leader

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,green,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب عيدكم =يارب دايما سعيد عليكم

قريب و حبيب دايما يزوركم=و عيال وفية تبوس ايديكم[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب شاهد =على إنسان بيتدحـــــــدر
يضر ف نفسه ويعانـد =في سكة نار... بيتمخطر
مسيره حيتفضح جامد =وياما نصحته... ويكبّر.[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب شاهد =على إنسان بيتدحـــــــدر
> يضر ف نفسه ويعانـد =في سكة نار... بيتمخطر
> مسيره حيتفضح جامد =وياما نصحته... ويكبّر.[/poem]


*له لحظة ضعف .. و لحظة قوة = دي الناربتصبح رماد .. بعد الذروة ..

قوله ما يعاند .. كانت كبوة .. !!= عدّت ما تنعاد .. و ما يقع ف الهّوة ..*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> صباح العندليب شاهد =على إنسان بيتدحـــــــدر
> يضر ف نفسه ويعانـد =في سكة نار... بيتمخطر
> مسيره حيتفضح جامد =وياما نصحته... ويكبّر.


*نصحته بشكل مش جارح ... وهو فى الغلط.. قافش*
*سيـــبك منه .. دا كــالح ... ومش راكز ..لكن طايش*
*يعنى ..من هنا و رايـــح .. جنت على نفسها .. براقش*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب حاجه غريبه .. فرح وحاله من الأحزان

عند وشعور بالطيبه .. وتناقض عندي في اي كلام

زهق وملل والحيره .. بقت معايا في كل مكان

خايفه انام على السيره .. اصحى الاقيني مش انسان*

----------


## nour2005

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب يسري=بود اخواتي واخواني
> يقول: ان كنت مش مصري=فحابقى بفخر... لبناني.[/poem]


أعزك الله وبارك بك عندليبنا الغالي

وخالص الشكر والتقدير لردّك الكريم

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صباح العندليب ..مُدمِن .. ((مزاجـــُه)) .. إنه يتثقــف*  
*بيقرا بشكل مش مُمكِن .. ((وكيــفُه)) يكتشف .. يعرف*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *له لحظة ضعف .. و لحظة قوة = دي الناربتصبح رماد .. بعد الذروة ..
> قوله ما يعاند .. كانت كبوة .. !!= عدّت ما تنعاد .. و ما يقع ف الهّوة ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الكبوة... دهه يقولها لنفسه=اللي ما ينفع نفسه ضرير
لو يعقل... يتجاهل أمسه=ويعيش يومه بصدق وخير.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *نصحته بشكل مش جارح ... وهو فى الغلط.. قافش*
> *سيـــبك منه .. دا كــالح ... ومش راكز ..لكن طايش*
> *يعنى ..من هنا و رايـــح .. جنت على نفسها .. براقش*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
طب اعمل إيه في قلبي يا ناس؟=برغم الغدر... حبيته
بلاش الحب... فيه إحساس=بعشرة ودّ ضميته
وفي دماغه شيطان دساس=بيخرب كل ما بنيته.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء عندليب حاجه غريبه .. فرح وحاله من الأحزان
> عند وشعور بالطيبه .. وتناقض عندي في اي كلام
> زهق وملل والحيره .. بقت معايا في كل مكان
> خايفه انام على السيره .. اصحى الاقيني مش انسان*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللي يعرف ربنا=عمره ما يتوه أو يضل
وانتي بنت مؤمنة=بالإيمان... يجعلها فل.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,green,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب عيدكم =يارب دايما سعيد عليكم
> قريب و حبيب دايما يزوركم=و عيال وفية تبوس ايديكم[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الرقة في الكلمات=ندية بنور مناسبتها
يا رب يديم لنا الخيرات=تحية ف حق توقيتها.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أعزك الله وبارك بك عندليبنا الغالي
> وخالص الشكر والتقدير لردّك الكريم


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شكر الواجب مش حايجوز=ولا قولة الحق بتتبجل
انا عشت ايام زي اللوز=في "الرابية"و"بيروت" و"جبيّل"
دا الكافر لو شافها يجوز=يؤمن بالخالق ويبسمل.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب ..مُدمِن .. ((مزاجـــُه)) .. إنه يتثقــف* 
> *بيقرا بشكل مش مُمكِن .. ((وكيــفُه)) يكتشف .. يعرف*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
زمان علمونا انه=يخش النور فيطلع نور
وبحر العلم دا منه=تدوق مرة... تلاقي بحور.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب جاهــــــز =بقلبه يصافي، ويسامـــــح
لكين عقله ماهوش عاجز =يا مين بالصدق حيصارح؟[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب جاهــــــز =بقلبه يصافي، ويسامـــــح
> لكين عقله ماهوش عاجز =يا مين بالصدق حيصارح؟[/poem]


*العقل له منطق .. = مش حجج ومبررات ..

والقلب راح ينطق .. = ياما نطق .. مرات ..

لو يعني راح يصدق ..؟ = يبقي اللي فات أهه مات ..*

----------


## ghazala son

صباحـكـوا عنـدلـيـب دوارضنـاه اللـف فــي  الدنـيـا 
تشـاور لـه بـأمـل  غــدارفيبـكـي... وتبتـسـم هــي

----------


## a_leader

[poem font="simplified arabic,7,green,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب بيعيِّد=على خواته و حبايبه

عبده و بطة و سى السيد=و كل صحابه و قرايبه[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحـكـوا عنـدلـيـب دوارضنـاه اللـف فــي  الدنـيـا 
> تشـاور لـه بـأمـل  غــدارفيبـكـي... وتبتـسـم هــي


ماذا أقول؟

هذه العندليبية هي رقم 39 في المشاركة رقم 1 (ألصفحة الأولى) في العندليبيات بتاريخ 9/4/2008!!!!

برجاء توضيح قصدك يا أخي الفاضل.

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> صباح العندليب جاهــــــز =بقلبه يصافي، ويسامـــــح
> لكين عقله ماهوش عاجز =يا مين بالصدق حيصارح؟


*سامحنا كتيــــــــر .. وعدينا  ... برغم جراحنا ... وألامنا*

*ونيجى .. نــمــــد .. أيادينا  ... وهما .. يرفضوا سلامنا*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب مش عارف رايح ولا جاي

كل لما يقدم خطوه ماعرفش بيرجعها ازاي ؟!*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*صباح شمس مكانها جبينك الطيب*

*صباح زهره بترويها بعرق طيب*

*صباح قلب جميل طاهر*

*عشان من ربنا قريب*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صباح العندليب.. واعى .. وكـاشف كل ألاعيبهم* 
*وبيحذر..ملــوش داعى ..يزيدوا الحقد فى قلوبهم* 
*دا ربُه فى السما..راعى .. وقـــادر وحده يغلبهم*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح شاعر حزين راجع*

*وكان حيموت من الوحده*

*عشان راحته فى وسطيكم*

*حشارك لو بايد واحده*
*...........................*
*صباح العندليب عصفور*

*بطاقة نور منورنا*

*ومهما يطير*

*يليف*

*يدور*

*سايب قلبه عايش بينا*

*وعاشق مصرنا بروحه*

*تشوف بوحه*

*تحس بعشقه لبلدنا
*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *صباح شاعر حزين راجع*
> 
> *وكان حيموت من الوحده*
> 
> *عشان راحته فى وسطيكم*
> 
> *حشارك لو بايد واحده*
> ...


*صباح العندليب..مَجدَّع .. مفيش زيه ف إخلاصُه* 
*دا غير إنه كمان مُبــدِع ...وعالى تملى إحساسُه* 
*صباح العندليب وجدى*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صباح العندليب أيمن ... يا شاعر ليه تغيب عنا* 
*يا غالى وحشــتنا جدا ....عليك ..وياريت تطمنا*

 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب في حاجه .. وكل شئ بيتغير

وانا دلوقتي محتاجه .. اعرف انا ليه بتحير*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح العندليب غايب*

*وطمنا يارب عليه*

*يومين العندليب سايب*

*مكانه فى عشه مين يراعيه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الخير
ايه دا هو ان غاب الدفتر طير يا عندليب ولا ايه ؟؟  :Baby: 

فينننننننننننك يا عندليب
عندك خصم ست اشهر فى الدفتر
ومطلوب منك تسديد ديون مصر  :: 


صباح الخيرات
 :f2:

----------


## فخراوى

صباح النور مساء الخير
بزقزق عند شباكم
بغرد بس موالى
حزين اكمنى شفت كتير

فى قلبى الحب بيغنى
فى عينى الدمع مستنى
فى إيدى الورد مش ليه
وشوكه ف كفى لمس حرير

عشانكوا قطفته من عودى
منايه أشفكوا فوجودى
سماحة و شوق و حنية
ولمسة ت تداوى جرح كبيرحليــــــــــــــــــــــــم :f:  :f2:

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صباح العندليب مالو .. لا بيصبح ولا يسلم*

*كتبنا الشعر كـِرمالو* .. ومنتـــظرينـــه يتكلم*
 




**كرمالو هى كلمة باللهجه اللبنانيه وتعنى لجل عيونه او عشان خاطره*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*صباح العندليب بس*

*ماهوش فى المود ياعصفور*

*ولكن قلبه بيك حس*

*وبيقولك*

*مساء النور*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

*صباح العندليب غلبــــان = و من غلبه... نتف ريشه* 
*لا عاد يقدر على الطيران = و لا قد الهوى... و طيشه*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صباح العندليب قادر*

*يعدى الطرقه ويفوت*

* ولا يعاند ولا يعافر*

*وديما فكره فى المظبوط*

----------


## loly_h

*غايب عننا ياعندليبنا وغايبة عننا احلى إصطباحة

ترجع لنا بألف سلامة إن شاء الله  *

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صباح العندليب تانى*

*حيرجع وسطنا يغنى*

*ياخوفى ياناس لينسانى*

*وأنا ملطوع ومستنى*

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء الخيررررررررررررر

ايه دا

ايه دا

ايه دا

العندليب رجع من غير ما ييجى العندليبية ؟؟

اممممممممممممممممممممممم

قولوا للعندليب مطلوب القبض علييييييييييييه

العندليبيات تنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادى

حمدلله على السلامة ياعندليب
 :f2:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

****






أخى الحبيب الخلوق أ/ أيمن 

ارجو أن يكون غيابك عنا خيرا ان شاء الله 

وربنا يحفطك من كل شر ويحقق لك كل ما تتمناه 

وسلامى لدكتور يسرى ودمتم بخير وسعادة 

فى انتظار عودتك للعندليبيات من جديد 




أيَـا مَـن يَـدّعي الـفَهْـم .. .. إلِـى كـَمْ يَـاأخَـا الـوَهْـمْ
تـُعَـبـِّي الـذنـبَ والـذّم .. .. وتـُخطِـي الخـطـأ الجَـمّ

أمَـا بَـانَ لـكَ الـعـَيـبْ .. .. أمَــا أنـذرك الـشـَّيـب 
وَمَــا في نـُصْحِـه رَيـبْ .. .. وَلا سَمـعُـك قـَد صَـمّ 

أمَـا نـَـادَى بـِكَ المَـوتْ .. .. أمَـا أسْمَعَــكَ الصَّـوْتْ 1
أمَــا تخشَـى مِنَ الـفـَوْت ... ... فـَتحـتــَاط َوَتهْـتـَمّ



أهلا بالعام الهجرى  1431 هـ



** اعمل لدنياك كأنك تعيش أبدا واعمل لآخرتك كأنك تموت غدا **



ولا تنسوا ذكر الله



******

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صباح العندليب بلسم*

*يطيب لينا فى جراحنا*

*ويضحك لينا يتبسم*

*ويكتم حزنه عيننا*

----------


## nour2005

> *صباح العندليب مالو .. لا بيصبح ولا يسلم*
> 
> *كتبنا الشعر كـِرمالو* .. وناطرينويتكلم*
> *
> *
> **كرمالو هى كلمة باللهجه اللبنانيه وتعنى لجل عيونه او عشان خاطره*


صباح ومسا الورد على عندليبنا الحاضر والغايب في آن معاً

 
تحية لأخي العزيز محمود "عصفور الشعر"

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح كروان وطيور نورس .. وسنه سعيده وجميله على الكل

و100 مبروك لفائزين حورس .. صحبه جميله وزي الفل*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم أبنائي وبناتي الغاليين

أكتب لكم معتذرا عن تأخيري في الرد عليكم بسبب كثرة الرسائل الخاصة التي وجدتها وضيق الوقت المتح لي حاليا وأعدكم أن أرد على كل منكم على حدة.

(الكلام السابق مكتوب بناء على زن وإلحاح وتطهيق من أختنا العالية فراشة... اللي تحت... بتاعي أنا)

ولادي وبناتي

سامحوني على التأخير

وحشتوني...

ما تكسلوش...

روحي بتبتهج بكلامكوا...

ربنا يسعدكوا ويكرمكوا يا رب.

----------


## وجدى محمود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..................

مساء العندليب ليه

عنيه ديما على الماضى

دا بكره ياريت يفكر فيه

وأشوفه بعينه بينادى

وإنسى الماضى أو عديه

وربك ياحبيب قاضى

طالما ياعندليب ترضيه

وفرضه تملى بتقضيه

داحلمك إللى عايش فيه

حيتحقق مدام قلبك

بحكمة ربنا راضى

----------


## ahmedab216

*أولا أخي العزيز .. أستاذ أيمن الغالي ..* 

* أشكر أختنا فراشة .. علي جهدها مهما كانت تسميتك له ..* 

* بحقد عليها لأني كنت أتمني أعمل زيها ..* 

* يا راجل يا طيب .. نقولهالك إزاي ..؟؟*

* وحشتنا .. مفتقدينك .. missing you ..*

* نحلف يعني ؟*

* و الله وحشتنا ..*

* ياللا ..*

* إظهر و بان عليك الأمان ...* 

* مستني أهه ..*

----------


## صفحات العمر

مساء العندليب يا حب يا صحابى وخلانى 
مساء الصدق لما بصدق بيعلم ف وجدانى 

 :4:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,green,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب بيعيِّد=على خواته و حبايبه
> 
> عبده و بطة و سى السيد=و كل صحابه و قرايبه[/poem]


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا هو العيد دا جه إمتى؟=ما حدش قال لي يا اخواننا!
عموماً... كل عام وانت=بخير... ونهايتك الجنة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *سامحنا كتيــــــــر .. وعدينا  ... برغم جراحنا ... وألامنا*
> 
> *ونيجى .. نــمــــد .. أيادينا  ... وهما .. يرفضوا سلامنا*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تقول لمين يا عصفورنا؟=مالكش عليّ في الحلفان
فتحنا الخير مع صدورنا=فزادوا في الجراح ألوان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب.. واعى .. وكـاشف كل ألاعيبهم* 
> *وبيحذر..ملــوش داعى ..يزيدوا الحقد فى قلوبهم* 
> *دا ربُه فى السما..راعى .. وقـــادر وحده يغلبهم*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وكان فين اللي كان واعي؟=في وقت الغدر والألاعيب
دا كنت أمد له دراعي=يدوس ويقول: ظروف ونصيب.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب..مَجدَّع .. مفيش زيه ف إخلاصُه*
> *دا غير إنه كمان مُبــدِع ...وعالى تملى إحساسُه*
> *صباح العندليب وجدى*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بتحلق لي عشان "وجدي"؟=وهو العندليب الآن؟
معاك الحق... يا ولدي=وزين ما اخترت يا إنسان
دا راجل له مقام عندي=يفوق العندليب بزمان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب أيمن ... يا شاعر ليه تغيب عنا*
> *يا غالى وحشــتنا جدا ....عليك ..وياريت تطمنا*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سامحني... كان زمن منكوش=وناس عايزة العصاية تزن
ومخلوق في الأمان مالهوش=غير المنظر... وسوء الظن.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب مالو .. لا بيصبح ولا يسلم*
> 
> *كتبنا الشعر كـِرمالو* .. ومنتـــظرينـــه يتكلم*
>  
> **كرمالو هى كلمة باللهجه اللبنانيه وتعنى لجل عيونه او عشان خاطره*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شرّفنا الحكي اللبناني=دول أجدع مخاليق في الأرض
وكفاية بتكتب علشاني=حتماً ارد بصحبة ورد.[/poem]

الحكي: الكلام

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء عندليب مش عارف رايح ولا جاي
> كل لما يقدم خطوه ماعرفش بيرجعها ازاي ؟!*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الخطوات زي الأمواج=زي ما تيجي الشط... بترجع
والناس في طريقها بتحتاج=تظهر روح العزم المجدع.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء عندليب في حاجه .. وكل شئ بيتغير
> وانا دلوقتي محتاجه .. اعرف انا ليه بتحير*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما اقدرشي أقول عن نفسك=لكن عن نفسي... راح اعبّر
أنا باتحير ساعة ما امسك=في الهوا... لا يزق... ولا يطيّر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح كروان وطيور نورس .. وسنه سعيده وجميله على الكل
> و100 مبروك لفائزين حورس .. صحبه جميله وزي الفل*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يعجبني الإنسان المجدع=بيهنّي... وف قلبه الخير
ولا يتمنظر ولا يتصنّع=ويحب الخيرات للغير.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح شمس مكانها جبينك الطيب*
> 
> *صباح زهره بترويها بعرق طيب*
> 
> *صباح قلب جميل طاهر*
> *عشان من ربنا قريب*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك نور يشع بخير=صباحك قلب كله حنان
صباح الزقزقة من الطير=صباح الطيبة في الإنسان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *صباح شاعر حزين راجع*
> 
> *وكان حيموت من الوحده*
> 
> *عشان راحته فى وسطيكم*
> 
> *حشارك لو بايد واحده*
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الترقوة مندّي=مع الإصرار وعزم حديد
تغنّي الشعر يا "وجدي"=ودايماً حلو... كله جديد.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *صباح العندليب غايب*
> 
> *وطمنا يارب عليه*
> 
> *يومين العندليب سايب*
> 
> *مكانه فى عشه مين يراعيه*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حاسيبه لمين غير الخلان؟!=وهمّ كفاية... وزيادة
وجودكم... للمحل أمان=وغيبتي... راح تكون عادة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *صباح العندليب بس*
> 
> *ماهوش فى المود ياعصفور*
> 
> *ولكن قلبه بيك حس*
> 
> *وبيقولك*
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا واسطة خير=يدوم خيرك
نسيني الغير=ودام نورك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *صباح العندليب قادر*
> 
> *يعدى الطرقه ويفوت*
> 
> * ولا يعاند ولا يعافر*
> 
> *وديما فكره فى المظبوط*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما هيش قادر ولا عاجز=ما كل النار... بتتعدّي
لكين الجرح مش عايز=ولا يتدارى... بالوردة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *صباح العندليب تانى*
> 
> *حيرجع وسطنا يغنى*
> 
> *ياخوفى ياناس لينسانى*
> 
> *وأنا ملطوع ومستنى*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لا يمكن أنسى أحسن ناس=ما كنت نسيت سبب جرحي
دا نادر ألقى دا الإحساس=يا مبهجني... ونور فرْحي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *صباح العندليب بلسم*
> 
> *يطيب لينا فى جراحنا*
> 
> *ويضحك لينا يتبسم*
> 
> *ويكتم حزنه عيننا*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما هيش طالبة النكد شركة=وكل الناس في أحزانها
لا انا ف بركان ولا ف عركة=علاج النار... بكتمانها. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..................
> مساء العندليب ليه
> عنيه ديما على الماضى
> دا بكره ياريت يفكر فيه
> وأشوفه بعينه بينادى
> وإنسى الماضى أو عديه
> وربك ياحبيب قاضى
> طالما ياعندليب ترضيه
> وفرضه تملى بتقضيه
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا رديت... لكين ناقص=أقول ان الحكم أنواع
واخويا بحكمته راصص=كلام مش بالدهب يتباع. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الخير
> ايه دا هو ان غاب الدفتر طير يا عندليب ولا ايه ؟؟ 
> فينننننننننننك يا عندليب
> عندك خصم ست اشهر فى الدفتر
> ومطلوب منك تسديد ديون مصر 
> صباح الخيرات





> مساء الخيررررررررررررر
> ايه دا
> ايه دا
> ايه دا
> العندليب رجع من غير ما ييجى العندليبية ؟؟
> اممممممممممممممممممممممم
> قولوا للعندليب مطلوب القبض علييييييييييييه
> العندليبيات تنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادى
> حمدلله على السلامة ياعندليب


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عليكي اللعنة... والبطيخ=تغيبي... وترجعي لِمضة؟
لسانك... سكَّرُه  دا فسيخ=ونورك بالكتير... لَمضة
ما فيش "أهلاً" بدون توبيخ؟=ولا ترحيب... بدون عضّة؟ [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح النور مساء الخير
> بزقزق عند شباكم
> بغرد بس موالى
> حزين اكمنى شفت كتير
> 
> فى قلبى الحب بيغنى
> فى عينى الدمع مستنى
> فى إيدى الورد مش ليه
> وشوكه ف كفى لمس حرير
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحك... عندليبه أصيل=سكن في الروح... ودا المعروف
"حليم"... قال لينا كل جميل=باحاول اقلّده... بكسوف.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب غلبــــان = و من غلبه... نتف ريشه*
> *لا عاد يقدر على الطيران = و لا قد الهوى... و طيشه*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب قايم=بعزة نفسه يتمخطر
وحامد نعمة الدايم=عشان الجرح... مش أكبر
وعن نار الألم صايم=فطورة الحلم... متعطر
لا عاد مغرم ولا هايم=بيعمل م المرار... سكر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *غايب عننا ياعندليبنا وغايبة عننا احلى إصطباحة
> ترجع لنا بألف سلامة إن شاء الله  *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عطشان يا سوايسة لترحيبكم=والنيل بعظمته ما يكفيش
وكفاية اشرب أنا من ذوقكم=وكرمكم... دا مثيله ما فيش.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ****
> 
> 
> أخى الحبيب الخلوق أ/ أيمن 
> ارجو أن يكون غيابك عنا خيرا ان شاء الله 
> وربنا يحفطك من كل شر ويحقق لك كل ما تتمناه 
> وسلامى لدكتور يسرى ودمتم بخير وسعادة 
> فى انتظار عودتك للعندليبيات من جديد 
> 
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أهه إنت الأخلاق بتمامها=ذوق، ومودّة... وحب مأصّل
الكلمة بتفرش قدامها=خير... يلزمني سلامك يوصل.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح ومسا الورد على عندليبنا الحاضر والغايب في آن معاً
>  
> تحية لأخي العزيز محمود "عصفور الشعر"


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حلفتك... بالغالي ف قلبك=لا تحاولي ف مرة علشاني
نفسي اسمع سطرين من عندك=باللكنة الشهد اللبناني.[/poem]

----------


## فراشة

> السلام عليكم أبنائي وبناتي الغاليين
> 
> أكتب لكم معتذرا عن تأخيري في الرد عليكم بسبب كثرة الرسائل الخاصة التي وجدتها وضيق الوقت المتح لي حاليا وأعدكم أن أرد على كل منكم على حدة.
> 
> (الكلام السابق مكتوب بناء على زن وإلحاح وتطهيق من أختنا العالية فراشة... اللي تحت... بتاعي أنا)


هههههه زى بعضه انا زنانه ولحوحه وغلسه كمان المهم إنك رجعت بالسلامه

أستاذ أيمن إنت أخ عزيز علينا كلنا و لك كل التقدير وموضوعك له منزله عندنا وماينفعش يغيب

هههههههه يكفى انى بشخبط فيه زى مانا عاوزة ماحدش بيقولى بتشخبطى ليه

نورت منتداك وموضوعك 





> *أولا أخي العزيز .. أستاذ أيمن الغالي ..* 
> 
> * أشكر أختنا فراشة .. علي جهدها مهما كانت تسميتك له ..* 
> 
> * بحقد عليها لأني كنت أتمني أعمل زيها ..* 
> 
> * يا راجل يا طيب .. نقولهالك إزاي ..؟؟*
> 
> * وحشتنا .. مفتقدينك .. Missing you ..*
> ...


هههههههه ربنا يخليك ياباشمهندس.. يعنى عاجبك اللى قاله دا؟

والله استاذ ايمن أخ كلنا بنحترمه وماينفعش يغيب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *أولا أخي العزيز .. أستاذ أيمن الغالي ..* 
> 
> * أشكر أختنا فراشة .. علي جهدها مهما كانت تسميتك له ..* 
> 
> * بحقد عليها لأني كنت أتمني أعمل زيها ..* 
> 
> * يا راجل يا طيب .. نقولهالك إزاي ..؟؟*
> 
> * وحشتنا .. مفتقدينك .. Missing you ..*
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا بني... "فراشة" دي بركان ساخن=ما تقولشي صاروخ كلّه نيران؟!
دا العيل جنبها "بن لادن"=والكتكوت... كان "جنكيز خان"
لمّا الزن بنفسه اتهادن=كات هي بتزن كمان
وبتتأمر... هو انا عاجن=عندليبياتي في "قَزَان"؟
باسحب منّه كأنّه طواجن=بامية... يسويها الفرّان
بس صحيح أسلوبها الطاحن=جاب لي نتيجة... وانا الكسبان
وآديني رجعتلكم شاحن= مخي بكام بيت م المليان
طب حاشكرها بقلبي... ولكن=راسي أصابها صداع بجنان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء العندليب يا حب يا صحابى وخلانى 
> مساء الصدق لما بصدق بيعلم ف وجدانى


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساءك في القلوب أحضان=نعومة  ف رقة العاشق
وقولك ودّ ظاهره حنان=وجواه خير أمين واثق.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هههههه زى بعضه انا زنانه ولحوحه وغلسه كمان المهم إنك رجعت بالسلامه
> أستاذ أيمن إنت أخ عزيز علينا كلنا و لك كل التقدير وموضوعك له منزله عندنا وماينفعش يغيب
> هههههههه يكفى انى بشخبط فيه زى مانا عاوزة ماحدش بيقولى بتشخبطى ليه
> نورت منتداك وموضوعك 
> هههههههه ربنا يخليك ياباشمهندس.. يعنى عاجبك اللى قاله دا؟
> والله استاذ ايمن أخ كلنا بنحترمه وماينفعش يغيب


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
زنّانة انتي؟!!!... ودا معقول؟!!!=دي إشاعات في البلد
انا بس اتعلمت أقول=هي جت؟... أحَدٌ... أَحَد.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب عايــــــــــــش = بيحرث بحر طول والعـــــــــرض
ماهوش مجنون... ولا طايش = دا مقهور... نفسه يلقى الأرض[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب نَيمان =ليلاتي... ييجي نص اليـــــــوم
يجوز دي محاولة للنسيان =يجوز تعويض ما ضاع من نوم. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب دايق =صنوف أرواح... في مليون كاس
لقى واحد فقط رايـق =وفي الباقيين... طباع النـــــــاس[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مساء العندليب... ميّل =دماغه، وعاش... مع الماضـي
لقيت الواد سوبر-عيّل =تقوم الدنيا... وانا راضــــــــي
في لحظة أحب أتخيّل =وساعة ونص... مش فاضــــي. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ماســـــــــك =في ماضي... زي "وجدي" ما قال
نصحني أشوف أمل ضاحك =يا زين القول... وزين لِرجــــــــــال. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب قلقــــــان =ما نامش ف ليلُه... بيفكر
عشان حاول يكون إنسان =فداق طعم الجراح أكــــتر. [/poem]

----------


## الشحرورة

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب قلقــــــان =ما نامش ف ليلُه... بيفكر
> عشان حاول يكون إنسان =فداق طعم الجراح أكــــتر. [/poem]


*صباح خليه بالأمل طارح
وسيبك ياللا من امبارح
ودور على ضى بالهنا جى
واللى فات أكيد فيه كتير جارح

أخى الكريم ايمن رشدى
وصباح رقيق لحضرتك يا فندم


ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح الخير

يوم سعيد عليك يا أستاذ أيمن

منتحرمش من كلامك الجميل أبدا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح خليه بالأمل طارح
> وسيبك ياللا من امبارح
> ودور على ضى بالهنا جى
> واللى فات أكيد فيه كتير جارح
> أخى الكريم ايمن رشدى
> وصباح رقيق لحضرتك يا فندم
> ودى وتقديرى*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الصحبة زي النيل=تفيض بالخير... ما تسألشي
في حَرّ الوحدة... ريحُه جميل=في ليل الجرح... ما يغيبشي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الخير
> 
> يوم سعيد عليك يا أستاذ أيمن
> 
> منتحرمش من كلامك الجميل أبدا


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كله خيرك... يا "إيمان"=تكفي قولة "يوم سعيد"
واللطيف... كونها كمان=نفس نغمة "بور-سعيد".[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب دايس=على الماضي... وع الذكرى
ودا مع إنّه مش لامس=جوانب من أمل بكـــــــــــرة. [/poem]

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> صباح العندليب دايس=على الماضي... وع الذكرى
> ودا مع إنّه مش لامس=جوانب من أمل بكـــــــــــرة. [/poem]


*
صباحك ..بالأمل.. نـــادى..وسؤال عالماشى يا معلم

ليه بتدوس على الماضـى .. ولــيه م الذكرى تتــألم 

دى كلمه قالوها أجدادى ..من اللى فاتــك ..إتعلــم

وصبرك عالـــلى بيعادى .. مسيـــــره ينــخ ويســلم*

----------


## لمسه

مساء ك عندليب   :Robot: 

ازاى أعيش مع انسان أنانى...كل همه ازاى ينسانى

آآه بحبك بس ده كان أيام زمان....أيام ماكان فى قلبك شويه حنان

لكن بعد قسوتك دى اللى مايستحملها انسان...أنا هبعد عنك كمان وكمان

أيوه هبعد وهرمى ورايا كل الأحزان

منور ياريس ::sorry::  والله  :Biggrin:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> صباحك ..بالأمل.. نـــادى..وسؤال عالماشى يا معلم
> ليه بتدوس على الماضـى .. ولــيه م الذكرى تتــألم 
> دى كلمه قالوها أجدادى ..من اللى فاتــك ..إتعلــم
> وصبرك عالـــلى بيعادى .. مسيـــــره ينــخ ويســلم*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
دست عشان مش قادر أحرق=دست عشان بقى جوا كياني
واللي بادوسه دا قلب بيغرق=أحسن له ينسى وينساني.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء ك عندليب  
> ازاى أعيش مع انسان أنانى...كل همه ازاى ينسانى
> آآه بحبك بس ده كان أيام زمان....أيام ماكان فى قلبك شويه حنان
> لكن بعد قسوتك دى اللى مايستحملها انسان...أنا هبعد عنك كمان وكمان
> أيوه هبعد وهرمى ورايا كل الأحزان
> منور ياريس والله


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يعني القسوة ف قلبه أصيلة=ظهرت بعد ما حس بحبك؟
وبدال بسمة وكلمة جميلة=تسليته تعذيبه لقلبك
يبقى الموقف مافهوش حيلة=لازم تنسي وتمشي ف دربك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ضحّاك=يهادي الكل زقزقتـــــــــــــه
وفاتح للأمل شبـــــــاك=ومستنيه... ييجي ف وقته.[/poem]

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صباح العندليب .. مذهووول ... دا كان فاكره .. بجد .. حسيس

أتارى الــلى عــليه القــــول ... طلع.. يا خساره ..ندل ..خسيس*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صباح العندليب .. SNOW  وبرد درجته تحت الصفر

وانا م الحسره.. بصرخ NO  ياناس نفسى أسافر مصر*

----------


## loly_h

> صباح العندليب نقطـــة=ندى... ع الورد... تغمـــــز لي
> وعصفورتين وكام قطة=وحضن الشمس... لو جاز لي.



*صباحك دايما جميل ياعندليب 

أجمل من الندى اللى على كل الورود

ودامت لنا كلماتك العذبة اللى  بنفتح عيوننا على رقتها .

 *

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صباح العندليب مخنووووووق .. وحيطرشأ .. من السيرفر

دى أحواله..فى غاية السوووووء.. وشــكل المنتدى .. مشفر*

----------


## ahmedab216

> صباح العندليب ضحّاك=يهادي الكل زقزقتـــــــــــــه
> وفاتح للأمل شبـــــــاك=ومستنيه... ييجي ف وقته.


 

*قالوا لنا ..كل شئ بأوان =و مستني .. ييجي ف وقته ..*
*فيه أمل .. ضاع من زمان = وفيه عايشه ببهدلته ..*
*حاندعي ..ربنا المنان = ينور عينه.. و بصيرته ..*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*





مبارك للفوز التاريخى على منتخب نيجيريا 

ويارب يكون لنا نصيب فى كاس البطولة 

ويارب دايما متجمعين فى الخير 

دمتم بخير وسعادة


وربنا ينفعنا بما علمنا 



جزاكم الله خيرا 

سلامٌ إذا حان وقت مماتي ... وغطى التراب الطهورُ رُفاتي
وصرتُ بظلمة قبري وحيداً ... ولا من شفيعٍ سوى حسناتي 
فلا تذكروني بسوءٍ فيكفي ... الذي قد جنيتُ طوال حياتي
دعوني أنم في ضريحي سعيداً ... وعذراً على كل ماضٍ وآتِ


ولا تنس ذكر الله

*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب .. مذهووول ... دا كان فاكره .. بجد .. حسيس
> أتارى الــلى عــليه القــــول ... طلع.. يا خساره ..ندل ..خسيس*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كلامك... وانت مش عارفه=كأنّك عشت عشرة عمر
ووصفك... لو نقول: شايفه=نسيت ترسم عيونه الحمر.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب .. snow  وبرد درجته تحت الصفر
> وانا م الحسره.. بصرخ no  ياناس نفسى أسافر مصر*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عاجبني وانت بتنوّع=وتكتب مصري وافرنجي
وحاسس قلب يتلوّع=ينادي ربنا المُنجي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباحك دايما جميل ياعندليب 
> أجمل من الندى اللى على كل الورود
> ودامت لنا كلماتك العذبة اللى  بنفتح عيوننا على رقتها .
>  *


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح الورد... ما يكفّيش=يضيع عطره ف ندى ذوقك
ونور ودّك دا ما بيطفيش=عشان نور الودود فوقك.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب مخنووووووق .. وحيطرشأ .. من السيرفر
> دى أحواله..فى غاية السوووووء.. وشــكل المنتدى .. مشفر*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حصل لك إيه؟ ما اهه شغال=بقى له دقيقة ما عطلشي
بلاش نحكي ف كلام بطال=لا يرقد فيها... مايقومشي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *قالوا لنا ..كل شئ بأوان =و مستني .. ييجي ف وقته ..*
> *فيه أمل .. ضاع من زمان = وفيه عايشه ببهدلته ..*
> *حاندعي ..ربنا المنان = ينور عينه.. و بصيرته ..*


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
انا مستني وحاغتت= على الدنيا وع الأحزان
لا انا صغير ولا مكتكت=جبيني لفوق... دا انا إنسان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> 
> 
> 
> مبارك للفوز التاريخى على منتخب نيجيريا 
> ويارب يكون لنا نصيب فى كاس البطولة 
> ويارب دايما متجمعين فى الخير 
> دمتم بخير وسعادة
> وربنا ينفعنا بما علمنا 
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بذكر الله... اهه يجينا=كأنه قيام... في ليل رمضان
يفكرنا... ويرضينا=بكلمة تندّي فيها حنان.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب لامم=صعايدة وصاعقة ومدافع
عشان السيرفر النايم=طول امبارح ولا نافـــع. [/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب نقطـــة=ندى... ع الورد... تغمـــــز لي
وعصفورتين وكام قطة=وحضن الشمس... لو جاز لي.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب منحــــــــوس =دا جه يسافر... لقى المطرة
فماطلعشي... وراحوا فلوس =وطلعت عينه م الحســـــــرة.[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباح العندليب ضحكة=على جرح انتهى بإيـــــــــــــدي
وبيحاول يشوف سكــة=رجوع... لأ... تنسى يا سيدي. [/poem]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباحك ورد يا أستاذ أيمن


صباحك كلمات جميلة زي كلماتك

و أحلى حاجة لما بقرأ من خلال حروفك الحماس

بحس انه بيتنقل ليا علطوووووووول

منتحرمش منك يا عندليب

خد بأة الهدية دي..لإني بحب البنفسج موووت

----------


## سوما

أ. أيمن رشدى ..
 أن شاء الله تكون بخير ,,  :f: 
و صباحك عندليب .. :f2:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

*صباحُ العندليبِ و قد أفاقتْ = بفاطمةٍ ...أمانيــنا عِـذابا

فأشرقتِ البدور لها و فاقتْ = ببسمتها الصباح َإذا أجابا*

- فاطمة : ابنتي ذات الثلاثة عشر يوماً

----------


## سوما

> *صباحُ العندليبِ و قد أفاقتْ = بفاطمةٍ ...أمانيــنا عِـذابا
> 
> فأشرقتِ البدور لها و فاقتْ = ببسمتها الصباح َإذا أجابا*
> 
> - فاطمة : ابنتي ذات الثلاثة عشر يوماً


 أوسيمي ,,
حمدلله على سلامتك ,, :f2: 
ومبارك لك مولودتك السعيدة , :Baby: , ربنا يبارك فيها وتكون قرة عينك بأذن الله  :f: 
صباحك عندليب وسعيد وأيامك أسعد دائماً .. :Bye:

----------


## loly_h

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

عندليبنا الغالى 

من وقت كتير لم تمتعنا بعندليبياتك

لعل المانع خير ... *

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *صباحُ العندليبِ و قد أفاقتْ = بفاطمةٍ ...أمانيــنا عِـذابا
> 
> فأشرقتِ البدور لها و فاقتْ = ببسمتها الصباح َإذا أجابا*
> 
> - فاطمة : ابنتي ذات الثلاثة عشر يوماً


مبرووووووووووك ما جالك اخى العزيز
تتربى فى عزك وعز مامتها ان شاء الله
ربنا يبارك لكم فيها يارب
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب سطريـــن... ... ... مُلخّص نص قرن حيــاة
نصيبك... يستخبّى يوميـن... ... ... حتستعجل؟ حتشـقى وراه.*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

صباح العندليب راجع يسمعنا في ألحانه 
 و يطربنا بأحلى كلام و هايحسسنا بحنانه 
 

 ::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب راجع يسمعنا في ألحانه 
>  و يطربنا بأحلى كلام و هايحسسنا بحنانه


*صباحك زقزقات وانتي... تفوقي العندليب بزمان
يا بسمة رقة يا بنتي...عشانكوا... يرجع الحيران.*

----------


## nariman

*حمدلله ع السلامة يا عندليب

أيوه كده ارجع ومعاك الأيام الحلوة.. والكلمة الحلوة
*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *حمدلله ع السلامة يا عندليب
> أيوه كده ارجع ومعاك الأيام الحلوة.. والكلمة الحلوة*


*مساء العندليب عطشــان ... لصافي الود والنية
فجاله الود من "ناريمان"... صفاء تحلف بيه المية.*

----------


## سوما

مسائك عندليب أ. أيمن ,, :36 1 13: 
وكل سنة وانت طيب ومعنا بكل خير .. :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

صباح من عندليب حيران في ناس بتلف و تلاوع 

يغمي عيونه ولا ينام و يعمل نفسه مش سامع ؟!!!

----------


## اليمامة

*
صباح عندليب صاحى بقلب فرحان
وخايف الليل يجى
يرشه بسواد قاتم..
ويسيبه زعلان..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مسائك عندليب أ. أيمن ,,
> وكل سنة وانت طيب ومعنا بكل خير ..


*مساء العندليب يحكي... يغنّي بطيبة الإنسان
نقاوة قلبها الملكي... نقاء لينا... يا رب كمان.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح من عندليب حيران في ناس بتلف و تلاوع 
> يغمي عيونه ولا ينام و يعمل نفسه مش سامع ؟!!!


*عشان الدنيا مش جنّة... فلازم كذب ويّا خداع
بلاش نقعد ونتمنّى... عموم الناس... تجيب أوجاع.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> صباح عندليب صاحى بقلب فرحان
> وخايف من الليل لما يجى
> يرشه بسواد قاتم..
> ويسيبه زعلان..*


*مساء الخوف من الضلمة... مساء يرعش من الأقدار
ولكن ربي من حلمه... عشان عارف... خلق أقمار.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب تفكـــــــــير ... ... ورأي يقول: مافيش فايدة
شعور بالخوف، وحزن كتيـــــر... ... جراح بالذكريات عايدة
لكين قلبي مُصّر يطيــــــــر... ... بشمعة من الأمل قايدة
يا هميّ... ليّ رب كبـــــــير ... ... ودود من رحمته السايدة.*

----------


## اليمامة

> *مساء الخوف من الضلمة... مساء يرعش من الأقدار
> ولكن ربي من حلمه... عشان عارف... خلق أقمار.*


الله..
كلام بيجرح وبيداوى..

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح عندليب ماليش غيرك يارب اكفيني شر الناس

نفوسهم ضايعه وضعيفه بتطعن فينا بلا احساس*

----------


## سوما

> *صباح العندليب تفكـــــــــير ... ... ورأي يقول: مافيش فايدة
> شعور بالخوف، وحزن كتيـــــر... ... جراح بالذكريات عايدة
> لكين قلبي مُصّر يطيــــــــر... ... بشمعة من الأمل قايدة
> يا هميّ... ليّ رب كبـــــــير ... ... ودود من رحمته السايدة.*


حلوة اوى أ. ايمن,, :f2: 
والغريب ان صباحي كان نفس صباح العندليب ,, :2: 
تسلم ايدك ويسلم صباحك .. ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *صباح العندليب تفكـــــــــير ... ... ورأي يقول: مافيش فايدة*
> *شعور بالخوف، وحزن كتيـــــر... ... جراح بالذكريات عايدة*
> *لكين قلبي مُصّر يطيــــــــر... ... بشمعة من الأمل قايدة*
> 
> *يا هميّ... ليّ رب كبـــــــير ... ... ودود من رحمته السايدة.*



*صباح العندليب((صــبراً))..على الأحزان..وعالشِده*

*مسير الضيق.. يزول حتماً..ومهما طـــــــالت..المُده*

*حياتنا مش همــوم.. دايماً..دا فيها مِن دا..على مِن دا*

*وده طبع الحياه .. فعلاً..الشوك بيصاحــب الورده*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مساء من عندليب فرحان 
ومهما الدنيا تعمله 
هــ يدي ضهره للأحزان
و يحصله اللي يحصله

----------


## اليمامة

> *صباح العندليب((صــبراً))..على الأحزان..وعالشِده*
> 
> *مسير الضيق.. يزول حتماً..ومهما طـــــــالت..المُده*
> 
> *حياتنا مش همــوم.. دايماً..دا فيها مِن دا..على مِن دا*
> 
> *وده طبع الحياه .. فعلاً..الشوك بيصاحــب الورده*


الله عليك يا محمود
كل سنة وانت طيب..

----------


## حكيم عيووون

ماتقول بأه

بتقوللي اقول .... !!!!!!!

ماتقول بأه

أقول ازاى ونا جنبك

ماتقول بأه

أقول إيه ..

وقلبي مفتوح على قلبك

----------


## اليمامة

مساء عندليب حيران..خايف من الأمل ياخده
وقلبه العاشق الولهان..يموت صدى همسه ..
أهو عايش مع الأحلام..بتمارسه وبتآنسه
.....

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*صباح العندليب عايش طول الوقت.. مع حيرته 

ما بين أيوة و بين لأ..تمر ايامه و يعدّوا



عودا أحمد يا عندليب

 *

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الله..
> كلام بيجرح وبيداوى..


*صباح العندليب غضبان... دا مش منك... دا من نفسه
عشان طبّه جرح إنسان... كأرقى ما ف بني جنسه.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح عندليب ماليش غيرك يارب اكفيني شر الناس
> نفوسهم ضايعه وضعيفه بتطعن فينا بلا احساس*


*عشان الناس ولاد آدم... طبيعي يغرزوا السكين
ما هي العيشة في العالم... طريق... آخره... بابين اتنين.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> حلوة اوى أ. ايمن,,
> والغريب ان صباحي كان نفس صباح العندليب ,,
> تسلم ايدك ويسلم صباحك ..


*يعني صباحك كان مكسور... وانتي مصرّة تعدّي الضيق؟
علشان قلبك فيه النور... يفتح للخير أحلا طريق.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب((صــبراً))..على الأحزان..وعالشِده*
> 
> *مسير الضيق.. يزول حتماً..ومهما طـــــــالت..المُده*
> 
> *حياتنا مش همــوم.. دايماً..دا فيها مِن دا..على مِن دا*
> 
> *وده طبع الحياه .. فعلاً..الشوك بيصاحــب الورده*


*طب أقول له إيه الراجل دا بس؟

إعملوا حاجة يا جدعااااان... أخوكو مزنوق...

كلامك زي ضي نجوم... بإحساس ميه في الميه
برقة صبح خالي هموم... وهمس وداد صفا النية
خلاصة القول:انا يا قوم... شهدت بقدرته ديه
فهوّ منذ هذا اليوم... زعيم العندليبية.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء من عندليب فرحان 
> ومهما الدنيا تعمله 
> هــ يدي ضهره للأحزان
> و يحصله اللي يحصله


*صباح الجدعنة ف إنسان... في موقف خد قرار عاجل
جمعتي العقل بالإحسان... بقيتي انتي... بميت راجل.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الله عليك يا محمود
> كل سنة وانت طيب..


*أيوة يا أختي... شجعي إنتي... وانا أشرب تأليف في ردود
دُخت يا بنتي... دا حتى سي "دانتي"... قال عن شعره مالهشي حدود.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ماتقول بأه
> بتقوللي اقول .... !!!!!!!
> ماتقول بأه
> أقول ازاى ونا جنبك
> ماتقول بأه
> أقول إيه ..
> وقلبي مفتوح على قلبك


*أصل اللُقا... مافهوش خيار... نسيني مُرّي اللي انسقى
قولها بقى... هوَ القرار... حيخبّي شمس مشقشقة؟*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء عندليب حيران..خايف من الأمل ياخده
> وقلبه العاشق الولهان..يموت صدى همسه ..
> أهو عايش مع الأحلام..بتمارسه وبتآنسه
> .....


*صباح الصبر م الرحمن... وحسن الظن في ربّي
يا دنيا... طظ فيكي عشان... ضيا خالقك... هنا ف قلبي.*

----------


## اليمامة

> *أيوة يا أختي... شجعي إنتي... وانا أشرب تأليف في ردود
> دُخت يا بنتي... دا حتى سي "دانتي"... قال عن شعره مالهشي حدود.*


ههههههههههههههه
صباح عندليب بيقول أحلى كلام من القلب..
مالى حياتنا هنا وسرور
يارب احفظه ..من كل هب ودب..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب عايش طول الوقت.. مع حيرته 
> ما بين أيوة و بين لأ..تمر ايامه و يعدّوا
> عودا أحمد يا عندليب
>  *


*اللي ما داقش الحيرة... مغمض... حسب الريح... ما توديه مينا
والحيرة ان كانت بتعضعض... العقل دا إمتى حيحمينا؟*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ههههههههههههههه
> صباح عندليب بيقول أحلى كلام من القلب..
> مالى حياتنا هنا وسرور
> يارب احفظه ..من كل هب ودب..


*صباح نادي، ويمامة خير... تهادي لبابا ضحكاية
أقول: يا ربي أجمل طير... أهه بيغنّي ويّايا.*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

صباح الخير و نسمة تطير عليك في حر شمساية 
يا احسن عندليب بيقول ها غني و غنوا ويايا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الخير و نسمة تطير عليك في حر شمساية 
> يا احسن عندليب بيقول ها غني و غنوا ويايا


*صباح العندليب "ياكشي"... ومعجم كلّه إبداعها
وعن خيرها ما اقوللكشي... دا حزن الغير... بيوجعها.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب شمعة ... في هبّة ريح مثيلهـــا ما فيش
بتخلص دمعة ورا دمعة... مسيرها تموت... ونورها يعيش.*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *صباح العندليب "ياكشي"... ومعجم كلّه إبداعها
> وعن خيرها ما اقوللكشي... دا حزن الغير... بيوجعها.*


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :f:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> *صباح نادي، ويمامة خير... تهادي لبابا ضحكاية
> أقول: يا ربي أجمل طير... أهه بيغنّي ويّايا.*


*
يمامة.....

يمااااااااااااااااااااامة


سمعاني؟؟

ايه رأيك نعمل على استاذ ايمن خطة محكمة؟؟و لالالا..بلاش خطة

خليها..مممممممم،،حملة

ايوة حملة

ننادي فيها انه يبطّل موضوع بابا ده

بابا ازااااااي يا عالم و منين؟؟

رغم ان كلمة بابا هتصغرنا..بس يا استاذ ايمن انت مينفعش نقولك يا بابا خالص!!!!!!!


تصدق!!انا وصلت لحل جميل جدا


انا بعد اقولك يا ايمن من غير استاذ 

بالطريقة دي هتنسى موضوع بابا خااااااااااااالص*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

افرحي ياختي افرحي


انتي تنكدي علينا في المسابقات هنااااااااااك

و استاذ ايمن يجي يكتب لك شعر هنا


هقول ايه؟؟حظوووووظ..انا بحسد على فكرة  ::  ::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*قد إيه ضحكك يا بنتي... نوّر النهار في وشيّ
ربنا يزيدك يا ستي... بادعي... منك... ما انحرمشي.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> يمامة.....
> يمااااااااااااااااااااامة
> سمعاني؟؟
> ايه رأيك نعمل على استاذ ايمن خطة محكمة؟؟و لالالا..بلاش خطة
> خليها..مممممممم،،حملة
> ايوة حملة
> ننادي فيها انه يبطّل موضوع بابا ده
> بابا ازااااااي يا عالم و منين؟؟
> ...


*يا بنتي، الوردة جالها الحين... بعديها... بتعيش الاشواك
وعمر باباكي مش بسنين... دي حسبة قسوة استهلاك.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> افرحي ياختي افرحي
> انتي تنكدي علينا في المسابقات هنااااااااااك
> و استاذ ايمن يجي يكتب لك شعر هنا
> هقول ايه؟؟حظوووووظ..انا بحسد على فكرة


*خلليها تضحك أو تتبسم ... دا كفاية علينا بتطُل
وانت يا بنتي حسدك بلسم... حتى ف دي مالكيش في الغلّ.*

----------


## nova_n

أستاذ ايمن رسدى

مبروك عودة العندليبيات فعلا رائعة
كل عودة وكلكم طيبين

شكرا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *خلليها تضحك أو تتبسم ... دا كفاية علينا بتطُل
> وانت يا بنتي حسدك بلسم... حتى ف دي مالكيش في الغلّ.*


 مالكشي حق يا بابا ده غل الدنيا ماليها

 حسد و قر اعوذ بالله و غيرة باينة في عنيها



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> مالكشي حق يا بابا ده غل الدنيا ماليها
> 
>  حسد و قر اعوذ بالله و غيرة باينة في عنيها



كبيرة الياكشوية بتتكلم!!!!!!!!ياكشي تروح عليها نومة

و و ساعتها هفوز و اتبسم..و اقول فوزها ماله قومة  ::  ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> الله عليك يا محمود
> كل سنة وانت طيب..



*سلامه..وسلمى..يا سلامه .. الله على روعة الإحساس*

*مســــاء الفـــل ..يا يمامه .. يا ضى..وللقلوب نبراس*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *طب أقول له إيه الراجل دا بس؟*
> 
> *إعملوا حاجة يا جدعااااان... أخوكو مزنوق...*
> 
> *كلامك زي ضي نجوم... بإحساس ميه في الميه*
> *برقة صبح خالي هموم... وهمس وداد صفا النية*
> *خلاصة القول:انا يا قوم... شهدت بقدرته ديه* 
> *فهوّ منذ هذا اليوم... زعيم العندليبية.*


*أحبك .. لما تتـواضــع .. وبـ توب الرِقه.. تِتعاجِب* 
*واحبـك .. لمـا بِتسارِع .. وتقوم ويايا .. بالواجب* 
*لكن برده..وفى الواقع ..العين ما تعلى..عالحاجب* 
*إش جابنى لشعرك الرائع..إش جاب القاضى..للحاجب*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

الله الله الله يا بن بلدي


معلش يا استاذ ايمن..انت ع العين و الراس و الله


بس اد ايه انا بستمتع دايما بأي كلمة يكتبها محمود


محمود  :f:  

بجد أبيات شعرك بتزيد جمال العندليبات

----------


## اليمامة

> *سلامه..وسلمى..يا سلامه .. الله على روعة الإحساس*
> 
> *مســــاء الفـــل ..يا يمامه .. يا ضى..وللقلوب نبراس*


مساء الفل يا محمود..يا عندليب أصيل على الكل بيجود
كلامك بيرسم ألف ضحكة على الخد..و العود..

----------


## اليمامة

مساء عندليب آه..عاااااااااادى..
بيقول يارب..
حبل الوداد يتشد..
 بس على الهاادى..

----------


## سوما

أحلى صباح مع أجمد عندليب ,, :M (32): 
وأجمل مساء مع عصفور و يمامة الأشعار ,,: :f2:  :f2:

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *صباح العندليب شمعة ... في هبّة ريح مثيلهـــا ما فيش*
> 
> *بتخلص دمعة ورا دمعة... مسيرها تموت... ونورها يعيش.*


*صباح العندليب .. ضـحَّى .. وحيضحِى كمان .. وكمان*

*لا همو ..مال .. ولا صِحه.. يكفيه يِسعِد .. ولو إنسان*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> الله الله الله يا بن بلدي
> 
> 
> معلش يا استاذ ايمن..انت ع العين و الراس و الله
> 
> 
> بس اد ايه انا بستمتع دايما بأي كلمة يكتبها محمود
> 
> 
> ...


*إيمان .. يا ورده من بلدى ... يا رَشَّه العطر..من أجلِى*

*كلامك حلو .. ياااا وعدى ... خلانى دُبت .. فى خجلى*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

صباح العندليب صاحي و زوره واجعه عالآخر
أغني ازاي يا صدَّاحي و بردي مش بيتَّاخر ؟!

 ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> أحلى صباح مع أجمد عندليب ,,
> وأجمل مساء مع عصفور و يمامة الأشعار ,,:


*صباح العندليب .. سومه .. يا نسمة صيف .. بتنعشنا*

*يا لوحه ..بفن ..مرسومه .. وجــودك دا .. بيسعـدنا*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أستاذ ايمن رسدى
> مبروك عودة العندليبيات فعلا رائعة
> كل عودة وكلكم طيبين
> شكرا


*الأروع... زيارتكم لينا... صحبة ورد تهادي بروحها
قول: يا كريم ديمها حوالينا ... من عطر الخير وتفوّحها.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مالكشي حق يا بابا ده غل الدنيا ماليها
>  حسد و قر اعوذ بالله و غيرة باينة في عنيها


*عيب يا "سارة" دي بنت أميرة... وبناتي كلّها أميرات
وانتي "ياكشاوية" كبيرة... مش عايز شغب بنات.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> كبيرة الياكشوية بتتكلم!!!!!!!!ياكشي تروح عليها نومة
> و و ساعتها هفوز و اتبسم..و اقول فوزها ماله قومة


*إنتوا بعدين في حكايتكوا؟!... الخناق صار طول وعرض
لمّا تتزاوروا ف بيوتكوا... "ياكشي" حتى... تعضّوا بعض.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *سلامه..وسلمى..يا سلامه .. الله على روعة الإحساس*
> 
> *مســــاء الفـــل ..يا يمامه .. يا ضى..وللقلوب نبراس*


*تعيش لينا القلوب صافيين... تعيش همسة هدية خير
دا "عصفورنا" "ويمامة" اتنين... وباقي ولادي... سرب الطير.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *أحبك .. لما تتـواضــع .. وبـ توب الرِقه.. تِتعاجِب*
> *واحبـك .. لمـا بِتسارِع .. وتقوم ويايا .. بالواجب*
> *لكن برده..وفى الواقع ..العين ما تعلى..عالحاجب*
> *إش جابنى لشعرك الرائع..إش جاب القاضى..للحاجب*


*ياخويا اهمد بقى وسيبني... أفتّش عن كلام ينفع
كلامك جابني وأخدني... ومش عارف أقول مقطع.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الله الله الله يا بن بلدي
> معلش يا استاذ ايمن..انت ع العين و الراس و الله
> بس اد ايه انا بستمتع دايما بأي كلمة يكتبها محمود
> محمود  
> بجد أبيات شعرك بتزيد جمال العندليبات


*إبعتيله رسالة خاصة... إلاّ دي تحييه هنا!
ياللا ماهي الزنقة ناقصة... كلّكم... عليّ انا.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء الفل يا محمود..يا عندليب أصيل على الكل بيجود
> كلامك بيرسم ألف ضحكة على الخد..و العود..


*رصي كمان ياختي ف مواويلك... وطبيعي "محمود" حيرد
وانا عمّال اجري ورا سِيلك... واتبعتر بالطول والعرض.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء عندليب آه..عاااااااااادى..
> بيقول يارب..
> حبل الوداد يتشد..
>  بس على الهاادى..


*حلوة، جميلة، ومالهاش حلّ... الودّ الشادد... ع الهادي
زي المطرة... ف لحظة تقلّ... يفضل بس الجو النادي.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أحلى صباح مع أجمد عندليب ,,
> وأجمل مساء مع عصفور و يمامة الأشعار ,,:


*"سوما" بانت بالوداد... اللي عايز خير؟ يشيل
عبّي من خيرها... دا زاد... يحمي روحنا ف يوم تقيل.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب .. ضـحَّى .. وحيضحِى كمان .. وكمان*
> 
> *لا همو ..مال .. ولا صِحه.. يكفيه يِسعِد .. ولو إنسان*


*أنا لا كنت يوم شمعة... ولا عشت العطاء أفرش
ويوم ما النار بقت والعة... صبرت لأنّي ما اخترتش.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *إيمان .. يا ورده من بلدى ... يا رَشَّه العطر..من أجلِى*
> 
> *كلامك حلو .. ياااا وعدى ... خلانى دُبت .. فى خجلى*


*ليه بتخجل م الحقيقة... حرفها... كلّه نظر
إنت بتكلم شقيقة... والأخوّة... دي قدر.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب صاحي و زوره واجعه عالآخر
> أغني ازاي يا صدَّاحي و بردي مش بيتَّاخر ؟!


*ألف "سلّومة" عليكي... "ياكشي" كل الميكروبات
دا احنا واقفين بنناديكي... بنتنا... وست البنات.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب .. سومه .. يا نسمة صيف .. بتنعشنا*
> 
> *يا لوحه ..بفن ..مرسومه .. وجــودك دا .. بيسعـدنا*


*عشان الكلمة منّك لون... بقى شعرك تشوفه العين
تعيش في غربتك مطحون... وتهدينا الوداد سطرين.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب بندول ... يتك يمين... يتك شمال
وفكر يلخبط المعدول... وإمتى تروق لي يا دي الحال؟*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب خِفّـــة... ... ... بيحضن خُضرة الأغصان
وبسمة نور على الشفّة... ... ... وقلب من الوداد مليـــــان.*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

:f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f: 



ورود الدنيا كلها لك يا عندليب

بستمتع بكلامك جدا

و لو كتبت عندليبة كل ساعة..برده هنستمتع

----------


## بنت شهريار

لولولولووووووووووووووووى
حمدلله على السلامة ياعندليب
نورت مووووووووووووووونتى والمونتيهات المجاورة
 :f2: 


فين الفانوس بتاعى بقى ؟؟

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *صباح العندليب بندول ... يتك يمين... يتك شمال*
> 
> *وفكر يلخبط المعدول... وإمتى تروق لي يا دي الحال؟*


*صباح العندليب .. برضُه .. مزاجُه العالى .. مِتعَكَر*

*وحيــرتُه مـِـزَلزِلَه أرضُه .. وليلُه .. نهارُه .. بيفكر*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ورود الدنيا كلها لك يا عندليب
> بستمتع بكلامك جدا
> و لو كتبت عندليبة كل ساعة..برده هنستمتع


*صباحك نور... على مراية... بتعكس بس كل جميل
يا بسمة أيها حكاية... يا باعتة الحرف... ذوق وأصيل.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> لولولولووووووووووووووووى
> حمدلله على السلامة ياعندليب
> نورت مووووووووووووووونتى والمونتيهات المجاورة
> 
> فين الفانوس بتاعى بقى ؟؟


*صباحك فل يا عصابة... قولي لي: فين بقيت الروس؟
وجايالي... عشان بابا؟... حقيقي... ولاّ بس فانوس؟*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب .. برضُه .. مزاجُه العالى .. مِتعَكَر*
> 
> *وحيــرتُه مـِـزَلزِلَه أرضُه .. وليلُه .. نهارُه .. بيفكر*


*صباح العندليب عنده... مشاغل ياما، بيدوّر
على اللي يشد من زندة... ويبني معاه... أمل أكبر.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب عنـوان... ... ... مسحته خلاص، وبكره انساه
دا مسكن عقدة الأحزان... ... ... لضيف يعبُد غيــــــــلان الآه.*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *صباح العندليب عنـوان... ... ... مسحته خلاص، وبكره انساه
> دا مسكن عقدة الأحزان... ... ... لضيف يعبُد غيــــــــلان الآه.*






صباح من عندليب محتاج لماية و نسمة و سط مروج 
 بعيد عن زحمة البندر    و من سحر الطبيعة يدوج ..

 :f:

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *صباح العندليب عنـوان... ... ... مسحته خلاص، وبكره انساه*
> 
> *دا مسكن عقدة الأحزان... ... ... لضيف يعبُد غيــــــــلان الآه.*


*صباح العندليب ..دَمعَه ....ونازلَه ...من عيون قلبُه*

*بيبكى..ويا ترى سامعَه !!**!!؟وحاسَّه..بشوقُه..وبحُبُه!*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*مساء عندليب بشوف في كلام ممكن يتعمل غنوه

احب الفن والتلحين واموت في اللعبه الحلوه*

----------


## nariman

> *صباح العندليب ..دَمعَه ....ونازلَه ...من عيون قلبُه*
> 
> *بيبكى..ويا ترى سامعَه !!**!!؟وحاسَّه..بشوقُه..وبحُبُه!*


*الله .. قد ايه جميلة

تسلم ايدك يا محمود


*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح من عندليب محتاج لماية و نسمة و سط مروج 
>  بعيد عن زحمة البندر    و من سحر الطبيعة يدوج ..


*صباح الراحة... أمنية... نقولها كتير... ولا نطولهاش
كما الأحلام... في أمسية... نجومها كتير... قمرها ما جاش.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب ..دَمعَه ....ونازلَه ...من عيون قلبُه*
> 
> *بيبكى..ويا ترى سامعَه !!**!!؟وحاسَّه..بشوقُه..وبحُبُه!*


*سؤال القلب ماله جواب... غير البسمة، في ضي عيون
يجوز اللي انكتب كداب... وصدق القول... في طرف جفون.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء عندليب بشوف في كلام ممكن يتعمل غنوه
> احب الفن والتلحين واموت في اللعبه الحلوه*


*شوفي، وياما كتير حتشوفي... الدنيا أنواع، واصناف
من كتر ما شفت انا... من خوفي... أكتب ولا قولي حيتشاف.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *الله .. قد ايه جميلة
> تسلم ايدك يا محمود
> 
> *


*إيده بس ليه حتسلم؟ ... واللي جوا صدره نور

شوفي قلبه... لمّا سلّم... لف إحساسه بعطور.*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *صباحك فل يا عصابة... قولي لي: فين بقيت الروس؟
> وجايالي... عشان بابا؟... حقيقي... ولاّ بس فانوس؟*


كله جاااااااااااااااى
والبشاير هلت ونائب العصابة ظهر وبااااااااااااان
وجت دودو هانم كعب الغزال
لولولوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى

فين الفانوس ياباباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::mm:: 
لو مجبتش الفانوس هتلاقى بقيت العصابة جت
وانت عاررررررررررررررررررررررررررفنا
ملايكة من يومنا
 :3:   :3:   :3:   :3:

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *الله .. قد ايه جميلة*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا محمود* 
> **


 
*دى بُشرة خير..ولما تبان... بِتِركَب ـ قلبى ـ ميت فرحه*

*مِساءِك مِسك.. يا ناريمان.. يا لولِى.. مِطـَـرَز الصفحه*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> كله جاااااااااااااااى
> والبشاير هلت ونائب العصابة ظهر وبااااااااااااان
> وجت دودو هانم كعب الغزال
> لولولوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
> فين الفانوس ياباباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
> لو مجبتش الفانوس هتلاقى بقيت العصابة جت
> وانت عاررررررررررررررررررررررررررفنا
> ملايكة من يومنا


*تهديدك خللاني اسخسخ... شوفي حتى... سِخ... سِخ
حتى مش محتاج "امخمخ"... ديّة العوصابة... بخ.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *دى بُشرة خير..ولما تبان... بِتِركَب ـ قلبى ـ ميت فرحه*
> 
> *مِساءِك مِسك.. يا ناريمان.. يا لولِى.. مِطـَـرَز الصفحه*


*يا اخي ركبوك... ميتين عفريت... مع الواحد... ميتين شمروخ
كلامك سحر م الحواديت... تقول انت... وانا اللي أدوخ.*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *يا اخي ركبوك... ميتين عفريت... مع الواحد... ميتين شمروخ*
> 
> 
> *كلامك سحر م الحواديت... تقول انت... وانا اللي أدوخ.*


*يِمَطَّر قلبى .. بالإحساس ..يِسيل شِعرِى .. كما المَيَّه*

*ويجرِى..فى قلوب الناس..غـدير .. والرَك عالنِيـــَـه*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *يِمَطَّر قلبى .. بالإحساس ..يِسيل شِعرِى .. كما المَيَّه*
> *ويجرِى..فى قلوب الناس..غـدير .. والرَك عالنِيـــَـه*


*إذا نوايانا حتكفّي... لكان الشعر بالكيلو
لكين دا شغل متوفّي... حقوق... متعوب في تجميله.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب "فذلوك"... رجع... شمشم... في باقي الكوم
كلامه اللؤم فيه مدعوك... قصص مايلة، وخداع مفهوم
حايفضل إيه يا سي صعلوك؟... غير القُلة... صباح النوم.*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *صباح العندليب "فذلوك"... رجع... شمشم... في باقي الكوم*
> 
> *كلامه اللؤم فيه مدعوك... قصص مايلة، وخداع مفهوم* 
> *حايفضل إيه يا سي صعلوك؟... غير القُلة... صباح النوم.*


*كلام ..ـ بالتوريه ـ..مسبوك..**يحير..ـ بالغموض ـ..مسكون*

*أكيد ..الشخص دا ..لكلوك..وِشَكلُه ..ـ بالأذى ـ.. معجون* 
*نصيحة عــندليب..وأخـــوك .. لَتِخــلَع .. نـابُه .. لو مسـنون*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *صباح العندليب "فذلوك"... رجع... شمشم... في باقي الكوم*
> * كلامه اللؤم فيه مدعوك... قصص مايلة، وخداع مفهوم*
> * حايفضل إيه يا سي صعلوك؟... غير القُلة... صباح النوم.*





> *كلام ..ـ بالتوريه ـ..مسبوك..**يحير..ـ بالغموض ـ..مسكون*
> 
>  *أكيد ..الشخص دا ..لكلوك..وِشَكلُه ..ـ بالأذى ـ.. معجون* 
>  *نصيحة عــندليب..وأخـــوك .. لَتِخــلَع .. نـابُه .. لو مسـنون*


الله عالكلام بجد  :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *صباح العندليب "فذلوك"... رجع... شمشم... في باقي الكوم
> كلامه اللؤم فيه مدعوك... قصص مايلة، وخداع مفهوم
> حايفضل إيه يا سي صعلوك؟... غير القُلة... صباح النوم.*







مهوش فذلوك على بابتي ده يبقى أكيد حصله جنان 
ده بابتي يا ناس واعي و فاهم يجيبه يرجعه عطشان

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> الله عالكلام بجد


*مِن بعض ما عِندَكم ... أصلِ نتوا .. مش شويه*

*وتحيه .. لشعركم .. يا كــبيــــرة الياكشــاويــه*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

مساء الخير على كل الحضور

مسائك فل يا عندليب.. :f: 


الحقني يا محمود,بنت بلدك تعبااااااااااانة موت،،و صوتي مش طالع

بس برده قلت اجي اقول مسائك فل

 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> مساء الخير على كل الحضور
> 
> مسائك فل يا عندليب..
> 
> 
> الحقني يا محمود,بنت بلدك تعبااااااااااانة موت،،و صوتي مش طالع
> 
> بس برده قلت اجي اقول مسائك فل


 
*سلامتك يا إيمــان .. مالِك!!!؟ تعيشى يا رب ..فى صحه*

*والله..دا حالى ..من حالِك... وصوتى رااح .. من الكُحه*

----------


## nariman

> *إذا نوايانا حتكفّي... لكان الشعر بالكيلو
> لكين دا شغل متوفّي... حقوق... متعوب في تجميله.*


*صدقت والله يا عندليب


*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *كلام ..ـ بالتوريه ـ..مسبوك..**يحير..ـ بالغموض ـ..مسكون*
> *أكيد ..الشخص دا ..لكلوك..وِشَكلُه ..ـ بالأذى ـ.. معجون*
> *نصيحة عــندليب..وأخـــوك .. لَتِخــلَع .. نـابُه .. لو مسـنون*


*صح يا "عصفور" لأنّه... عضته آخر بشاعه
ياما كان ينهش كأنّه... وحش غول... عايش مجاعة
ياما فهّمته... فعنّه... ما اتّعظ...زاد في المياعة 
بس برضه اخوك في سنه... كتر جرحه... جاب مناعة.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الله عالكلام بجد


*حددي "ياكشي" كلام يا كبيرة... اصل الإعجاب مش تعميم
"العصفور" أشعاره خطيرة... دا انا نفسي... اخترته زعيم.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مهوش فذلوك على بابتي ده يبقى أكيد حصله جنان 
> ده بابتي يا ناس واعي و فاهم يجيبه يرجعه عطشان


*ورغم انّي... مانيش ساحر... ولا أعرف وراء الغيب
لكين سبحان حكيم قادر... كشفهولي... بدون ترتيب.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مِن بعض ما عِندَكم ... أصلِ نتوا .. مش شويه*
> 
> *وتحيه .. لشعركم .. يا كــبيــــرة الياكشــاويــه*


*آه يانا منكّوا... كان انت ولاّ هيّ
أتملاّ ف شعركوا... ما القاش ردود وفيّة.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء الخير على كل الحضور
> مسائك فل يا عندليب..
> الحقني يا محمود,بنت بلدك تعبااااااااااانة موت،،و صوتي مش طالع
> بس برده قلت اجي اقول مسائك فل


*إلحقها يا "محمود" فيه Infection ... أجهدها... And she is sick
هات حقنة تعمل Correction ... للميكروب وتخلليه يفُك.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *سلامتك يا إيمــان .. مالِك!!!؟ تعيشى يا رب ..فى صحه*
> 
> *والله..دا حالى ..من حالِك... وصوتى رااح .. من الكُحه*


*حتى You have ...Cold  يا بني؟ راعي نفسك... آه... Please
ده عشان شعرك عجبني؟... ولاّ عشرة الانجليز؟*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صدقت والله يا عندليب
> 
> *


*كان هنا شاعر محنّك ... إسمه "هانو إيجبتشيانو"
طبعه صعب... لسان يفرتك... بس كان حاكم بيانه
ياما عاتب ناس بتفتك... بالأصول، والشعر خانوا
راح... وسابهم حاجة تهلك... واستخبّى... وهم بانوا.*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> *إلحقها يا "محمود" فيه infection ... أجهدها... And she is sick
> هات حقنة تعمل correction ... للميكروب وتخلليه يفُك.*


نفسي مرة اشوفك بتكتب الكلام ده ازاي!!!!!



الله يسلمك  استاذ ايمن  :f: 


و يا ريت تشوف الحقنة فعلا  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> *سلامتك يا إيمــان .. مالِك!!!؟ تعيشى يا رب ..فى صحه*
> 
> *والله..دا حالى ..من حالِك... وصوتى رااح .. من الكُحه*



الف مليون سلامة يا محمود

واضح ان البورسعيدية محسودين

 :f:   :f:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> نفسي مرة اشوفك بتكتب الكلام ده ازاي!!!!!
> الله يسلمك  استاذ ايمن 
> و يا ريت تشوف الحقنة فعلا


*والله يا بنتي انا بالقاني... زي الحافظ... مش بيفكّر
زي ما اكون واحد تاني... شعره هدية سما بتمطّر.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الف مليون سلامة يا محمود
> واضح ان البورسعيدية محسودين


*طبعاً... واضح... قرّاً... حسداً... جابكوا الأرض بكحّة وعطس
بخّروا نت وراوتر حتماً... الميكروب راح يفطس فطس.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب نُزَهي... صحي م النوم... بيتمطّع
وقال لي: إنت مش زيي... عليك تشقى... وانا اتدلّع.*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *صباح العندليب نُزَهي... صحي م النوم... بيتمطّع*
> 
> 
> *وقال لي: إنت مش زيي... عليك تشقى... وانا اتدلّع.*


*صباح العندليب ... فُكَهِى ... بيضحك ..عُمرُه مـــا...دَمَّــع*

*ونا .. فى حسرِتى ..مَلهِى ....وناقص... تَكَّـــه ..وأولــَّـــع*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب ... فُكَهِى ... بيضحك ..عُمرُه مـــا...دَمَّــع*
> *ونا .. فى حسرِتى ..مَلهِى ....وناقص... تَكَّـــه ..وأولــَّـــع*


*صباح العندليب زيك... دموعه لهيب على خده
لكنّه عزيز ومتشيِّك... يسيبها ف قعدته لوحده.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب راكب ... ... دماغه ع اللي "فايرسنا"
بعالي الحِس بيطالب ... ... نحوشه، ولو على جثثنا
بقى صرصار... هاكر... خايب... يهدّ الودّ في نفوسنا؟!
.وراسي... وشعرها الشايب... لا حاحرق قلبه... بالحسنى.*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *صباح العندليب راكب ... ... دماغه ع اللي "فايرسنا"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*صحيح..واطى .. هاكر خرسيس ... وف دماغُه ...أكيد .. عِلَّه*


*و واد ناقــص...وطبعه خسيـس ...مـلوش ..مـبدأ .. ولا مِـلَّه*


*ولو راجـــل ...بجــد حسيـــس ... ماكان ... ـ بالشر ـ ..يِتسَلَّى* 


*دا شكلُه .. م العيال..الســيس* ... بتــوع البانجــو .... والكُلَّه**







*السيس .. هى كلمه يتم تداولها الان للدلاله على ان صاحبها يتمتع باخلاق سيئه وملوش لزمه فى الحياه.. ولا هم له الا شرب المخدرات ومعاكسة الفتيات .. وهى اشبه بكلمة ((بيئه))*

*الكُلَّه ... هى نوع متدنى من المخدرات ... وهى الماده الصمغيه المستخدمه فى لزق الاشياء مثل الاحذيه ولا مؤاخذه*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صحيح .. واطى .. هاكر خرسيس ... وف دماغُه ... أكيد .. عِلَّه*
> *و واد ناقــص...وطبعه خسيـس ...مـلوش ..مـبدأ .. ولا مِـلَّه*
> *ولو راجـــل ...بجــد حسيـــس ... ماكان ... ـ بالشر ـ ..يِتسَلَّى* 
> *دا شكلُه .. م العيال..الســيس* ... بتــوع البانجــو .... والكُلَّه***السيس .. هى كلمه يتم تداولها الان للدلاله على ان صاحبها يتمتع باخلاق سيئه وملوش لزمه فى الحياه.. ولا هم له الا شرب المخدرات ومعاكسة الفتيات .. وهى اشبه بكلمة ((بيئه))*
> *الكُلَّه ... هى نوع متدنى من المخدرات ... وهى الماده الصمغيه المستخدمه فى لزق الاشياء مثل الاحذيه ولا مؤاخذه*


*رجولة إيه؟ دا واد خاين ... بيضرب بس في الضلمة
دا نوع يتداري مش باين... وإلاّ ادّيله بالجز.... (أكمل النقط).*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

صباح العندليب بارك رجع رجوع المنتدى لينا
ده من غيره الحياة غلسة غيابه كان على عنينا

 :f:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*إضحكي... برضه حاشد ودانك... لكن بشويش علشان ذوقك
أكتب رد وخمسة عشانك... ولا يوصلوا... فرغي صندوقك.*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *إضحكي... برضه حاشد ودانك... لكن بشويش علشان ذوقك
> أكتب رد وخمسة عشانك... ولا يوصلوا... فرغي صندوقك.*


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حاضر حاضر

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب بارك رجع رجوع المنتدى لينا
> ده من غيره الحياة غلسة غيابه كان على عنينا


*صباح بركات "مهندوستي"... أخيراً... قلتي كلمة ونص؟
 آديكي بالكلام غُصتي... دا قولك في الجواهر فص.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حاضر حاضر


*ياختي... اسم الله... نبيهة... مطيعة... فوراً بترد تقول: حاضر
لأه... وإيه؟ صرفتها سريعة... تاخد سنة... علشان ليك خاطر.*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

فضي صندوقي يا بابا و مستني رسالاتك
ده كان ملياااان لكن مبسوط عشان مليان بكلماتك

 :36 3 12:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> فضي صندوقي يا بابا و مستني رسالاتك
> ده كان ملياااان لكن مبسوط عشان مليان بكلماتك


*أيوة... كُليني بكلمة طرية... ما انا غلبان ويّا البناتيت
كلكوا راح تتلمّوا عليّ... وآخرها حاطفش م البيت.*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *أيوة... كُليني بكلمة طرية... ما انا غلبان ويّا البناتيت
> كلكوا راح تتلمّوا عليّ... وآخرها حاطفش م البيت.*


يا ابتي انا مش راح اجاملك .. دي غلاسة مني لكن بالذوق
صندوقي من كتر رسايلك .. جه مـــ النص وراح مفلوق

 ::   ::   :: 


الحق اجري بقى قبل ما اتضرب  ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صباح العندليب ..بِيسَبَّح .. ويشكُر ربــنا .. المَنَّان*

*وبيمارس هوايتُه..ويِسبَح..(بِمُهر خياله)فِـ..ل أكوان*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

محموووووووود  :f: 


ازيك يا بن بلدي


عودا أحمد و أشرف و طارق و عفت كمان  :: 


حمد لله على سلامة العندليبات يا استاذنا  :f:

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> محموووووووود 
> 
> 
> ازيك يا بن بلدي
> 
> 
> عودا أحمد و أشرف و طارق و عفت كمان 
> 
> 
> حمد لله على سلامة العندليبات يا استاذنا


*دا عود نرجس ..و عود ياسمين .. مِزوَق عرش فرحتنا*

*يومين .. كانوا .. تقولش سنين..وادينا يا إيمـان عُــدنا*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يا ابتي انا مش راح اجاملك .. دي غلاسة مني لكن بالذوق
> صندوقي من كتر رسايلك .. جه مـــ النص وراح مفلوق
>   
> الحق اجري بقى قبل ما اتضرب


*قولة الحق ما هياش عيبة ... واللعبة الحلوة بتتشجع
عندليبية بجد رهيبة .... عمّال باضحك... لمّا حافرقع.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب ..بِيسَبَّح .. ويشكُر ربــنا .. المَنَّان*
> 
> *وبيمارس هوايتُه..ويِسبَح..(بِمُهر خياله)فِـ..ل أكوان*


*مساء العندليب هايم... ونص جفونه مقفولة
دماغ لافّة مع العالم... وعين... تتأمل الفولة.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> محموووووووود 
> ازيك يا بن بلدي
> عودا أحمد و أشرف و طارق و عفت كمان 
> حمد لله على سلامة العندليبات يا استاذنا


*ليه دول بس اللي فاكراهم؟... ما ترصيلنا بقية الدفتر
أوعي تقولي انك ناسياهم... إنتي ندهتي... وحد اتأخّر؟*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *دا عود نرجس ..و عود ياسمين .. مِزوَق عرش فرحتنا*
> 
> *يومين .. كانوا .. تقولش سنين..وادينا يا إيمـان عُــدنا*


*دا عود الودّ بيرنّم... رقيق اللحن بين الناس
وقالوا: بخور بيتنسم ... في ضيّ التقوي... والإحساس.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب امخاخ... غلابة، وقلبها طمّاع
يشوفوا الابتسام افخاخ ... تهادي بخير... يقولوا دا باع.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب في الغُلب ... بناس مش عايزة تتراضى
دا أخ العِند منّه يصب... ودي أستاذة عضاضة.*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح عندليب شقاوة بنت زي حتة السكر

ضحك ولعب لماضه بجد تروق اليوم المتعكر

تقول في كلامك تخلي الكل يفضل يضحك يكركر

مين هتكون دي في حياته ويتعب عقله ويفكر!*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح عندليب شقاوة بنت زي حتة السكر
> ضحك ولعب لماضه بجد تروق اليوم المتعكر
> تقول في كلامك تخلي الكل يفضل يضحك يكركر
> مين هتكون دي في حياته ويتعب عقله ويفكر!*


*صباح بناتيت كما الأزهار... بطيبة قلب... رقة... ودين
يعدّوا عليّ كل نهار... يرشّوا الخير... على الحاضرين.*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

صباح العندليب صاحي يقول يا رب استرها 
دي قصة كل ما تخلص تعود تاني لأولها ..

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

مسائك فل يا عندليب



يوم متعب.، مرهق

بس هادئ ان شاء الله

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صباح العندليب .. أخبار .. حزينه .. وهى دى الدنيا*

*بتضحك لك .. وبستمرار ..وتــقلب غَــم ..وفـ ثــانيه*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب صاحي يقول يا رب استرها 
> دي قصة كل ما تخلص تعود تاني لأولها ..


*صباح!!... ما هو صباح دنيا... تعيد وتزيد في أحمالها
نشيل... تبعت حمول تانية... وتسحب مننا جِمالها.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مسائك فل يا عندليب
> يوم متعب.، مرهق
> بس هادئ ان شاء الله


*مساء فعلاً... غلس وتقيل... بناس رافضة اني اسامحها
تمسُّك بالغلط، وغليل... كأن الودّ... يجرحها.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب .. أخبار .. حزينه .. وهى دى الدنيا*
> 
> *بتضحك لك .. وبستمرار ..وتــقلب غَــم ..وفـ ثــانيه*


*مساء الحزن لو مولود... فدايماً... يتولد شايب
وعمره طويل... ومش معدود... لكين فوقه الأمل غالب
يا خالق حزني... يا موجود... رجيتك... حلم... يتعاجب.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب شامم... عطور الخير في زواره
وينسى خيبة الظالم... مع اللي فات... وأسراره
حروف صافية وبتسالم... وتهدِي الخير... وأنواره.*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *صباح العندليب شامم... عطور الخير في زواره*
> 
> 
> 
> *وينسى خيبة الظالم... مع اللي فات... وأسراره* 
> *حروف صافية وبتسالم... وتهدِي الخير... وأنواره.*


*يا بختك يا للى بِتساهِم ..ف غرس الخير..وأزهارهُ*

*فى قلبك.. وِد..وتراحُم..بتسـعـى لجــل إِظــهـارهُ* 
*يصونك.. ربنا الدايم.. يا شِبه الزرع ..ف خضارهُ*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب هدد ... ... كلامه كبير... كأنّه بجد
فباضحك... كل ما يزوّد ... ... عشان دا عتاب... أساسه الود.*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *صباح العندليب هدد ... ... كلامه كبير... كأنّه بجد*
> 
> *فباضحك... كل ما يزوّد ... ... عشان دا عتاب... أساسه الود.*


*عِتابُه .. ليك .. دا من عشمُه ... وإنت حليم .. يزيد فضلك*

*وغضبُه أكيد .. دا من ألمُـــه ... وكويس إنه .. فضفضـ لك*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

صباح من عندليب مجنون لكن بجنونه متآنس  :18 1 36: 

بيشتم شخص في التليفون عشان مقرف و بيعاكس  :36 2 29: 

 ::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *يا بختك يا للى بِتساهِم ..ف غرس الخير..وأزهارهُ*
> *فى قلبك.. وِد..وتراحُم..بتسـعـى لجــل إِظــهـارهُ*
> *يصونك.. ربنا الدايم.. يا شِبه الزرع ..ف خضارهُ*


*زهور الخير... مع ثمارها... بأمر الله تزيد بيكوا
جنينة، وكل زوّارها... معاهم خير لنا وليكوا.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *عِتابُه .. ليك .. دا من عشمُه ... وإنت حليم .. يزيد فضلك*
> 
> *وغضبُه أكيد .. دا من ألمُـــه ... وكويس إنه .. فضفضـ لك*


*كلام حكمة... وع الموزون ... ... باحاول والله يا "عصفور"
عزيز عندي، وما عمره يهون ... ... لكين بيننا شيطان مغرور
أقول لك إيه؟... آلامه سجون ... بتحبسني في خنقة زور
مسير صبري عليه حايكون ... ... سراج يبدل ضلامنا بنور.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح من عندليب مجنون لكن بجنونه متآنس 
> بيشتم شخص في التليفون عشان مقرف و بيعاكس


*اللي بيعاكس "عِكر"... ... بس لازم نفتكر
إن من طبع البشر ... إن في عيونها نظر
حد عاتب المطر ... ... لمّا غازل القمر؟*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب طيّوب ... ... ما هانش عليه يعاتبني
رضي بكلمة، وبات مغلوب ... ... فإحراجي مشيبني.*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *صباح العندليب طيّوب ... ... ما هانش عليه يعاتبني*
> 
> *رضي بكلمة، وبات مغلوب ... ... فإحراجي مشيبني.*


*هنيئاً .. ليك .. بـ..دا صاحب ... مهنش عليه .. يِجَرَّح فيك*

*أمانه علـيك .. و دا واجـــــب ... تشيلوا..فـى ..حبابى عنيك*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*مساء العندليب ..با دعِى .. يارب ..الصَفح .. والغفران*

*وِبـ.صِدق .. يِأكِدُه دمعـِى ..بتمنى .. العَفو .. يا رَحمَن*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *هنيئاً .. ليك .. بـ..دا صاحب ... مهنش عليه .. يِجَرَّح فيك*
> 
> *أمانه علـيك .. و دا واجـــــب ... تشيلوا..فـى ..حبابى عنيك*


*عيوني تهون عشان خاطره ... كفاية شعوره صاينني
دي قطرة ود من عطره ... هدت لي البال... وشال عنّي.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء العندليب ..با دعِى .. يارب ..الصَفح .. والغفران*
> 
> *وِبـ.صِدق .. يِأكِدُه دمعـِى ..بتمنى .. العَفو .. يا رَحمَن*


*ما دام الصدق والتقوى ... يلفّوا الدعوة بالإيمان
فربك كاتب الرحمة... على نفسه  بكل حنان.*

----------


## اليمامة

*

مساء عندليب سلامته عندنا غالية
وبغيبته بينقص شىء ..وبحس الدنيا دى فانية*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> مساء عندليب سلامته عندنا غالية
> وبغيبته بينقص شىء ..وبحس الدنيا دى فانية*


*يا باعته الخير على جناحك... "يمامة" نور تحييني
يديم لك ربي أفراحك... يا كلمة بخير  تواسيني.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*مساء العندليب عيّان ... سماح أرجوكوا ع التأخير
لكين بودادكوا يا إخوان ... ضروروي يقول: مساء الخير.*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *مساء العندليب عيّان ... سماح أرجوكوا ع التأخير*
> 
> *لكين بودادكوا يا إخوان ... ضروروي يقول: مساء الخير.*


*سلامتك .. م الألم .. والأه ..يشفيك المولى .. يا شاعرنا*

*وتعــود ليـنا .... بــإذن الله .. وبفيض الحب .. تغــمرنا*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *سلامتك .. م الألم .. والأه ..يشفيك المولى .. يا شاعرنا*
> 
> *وتعــود ليـنا .... بــإذن الله .. وبفيض الحب .. تغــمرنا*


*سلامك من صفاء روحك ... دا بلسم... للألم ترياق
يا ناسي ف أزمتي جروحك ... عطاءك... ع الشجر أوراق.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب مقموص ... ... نسي كله، وفاض حتة
وانا متغاظ... أهب وادوس؟ ... ... واقول: وقت الصفا إمتى؟
ياسيدنا الصلح لو بفلوس ... ... أكوّم... بس لين انت.*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *صباح العندليب مقموص ... ... نسي كله، وفاض حتة*
> *وانا متغاظ... أهب وادوس؟ ... ... واقول: وقت الصفا إمتى؟*
> 
> *ياسيدنا الصلح لو بفلوس ... ... أكوّم... بس لين انت.*


*يا عندليب..رَيـَّح قلبك ... إللى عليك .. إنت عملتُه*
*وِبطيبه نابعه من أدبك...طَيِبت خاطرُه .. وصالحتُه*
*واجب بقى يقَدّر حُبك ...ويعَدِى ليــك .. لو زعـلتُه*

----------


## اليمامة

*

صباح عندليب ومن تانى راح يرسم
فى سبورة
شوية ورد على ضحكاية صغيورة
يمكن شرارة فل تولع للفرح ثورة
وتشطب عالحزن فى مهده بطبشورة
يمكن يا عندليب اللقطة تحلّو
والضحكة تطلع...
تجلجل من تانى فى الصورة..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *يا عندليب..رَيـَّح قلبك ... إللى عليك .. إنت عملتُه*
> *وِبطيبه نابعه من أدبك...طَيِبت خاطرُه .. وصالحتُه*
> *واجب بقى يقَدّر حُبك ...ويعَدِى ليــك .. لو زعـلتُه*


*والله يا وِلْدِي ما هانش عليّ... بعد الود، يجيلنا شيطان
خلليه ياخد راحته شوية... دا بيعتب علشان عشمان.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> صباح عندليب ومن تانى راح يرسم
> فى سبورة
> شوية ورد على ضحكاية صغيورة
> يمكن شرارة فل تولع للفرح ثورة
> وتشطب عالحزن فى مهده بطبشورة
> يمكن يا عندليب اللقطة تحلّو
> والضحكة تطلع...
> تجلجل من تانى فى الصورة..*


*صباحك عندليب رسام... خطوطه الضحكة مبدورة
وقلمه من الأمل بسّام... ولونه النور في بنّورة.*

----------


## اليمامة

*

ليمون وزهور وعطور..
وشرايط نور
وإيد ضارعة بتقول
يا ألف سلامة على الأموّر
بكرة يجى العيد
وتقوم بالسلامة
تبدر على روسنا
بونبون وبخور..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> ليمون وزهور وعطور..
> وشرايط نور
> وإيد ضارعة بتقول
> يا ألف سلامة على الأموّر
> بكرة يجى العيد
> وتقوم بالسلامة
> تبدر على روسنا
> بونبون وبخور..*


*عايز اهزّر... بس مكسّر... وصداع ينطح... "ياكشي" خروف!!
خايف ييجي العيد اتبعتر... عيا... وعيدية... على المصروف.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*مساء العندليب توهان... في دور البرد وعمايله
كئيبة يا دنية العيّان... وحتى النوم... مانيش طايله.*

----------


## اليمامة

> *عايز اهزّر... بس مكسّر... وصداع ينطح... "ياكشي" خروف!!
> خايف ييجي العيد اتبعتر... عيا... وعيدية... على المصروف.*


*


ياعم هزر..ولا تتأثر..ولا تتحسر..
وبلاها سيرة الياكشى اللى تكسر
هاييجى العيد
إن شالله وأنت سعيد
وماتنساش برضو العيدية فى المواعيد..*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *مساء العندليب توهان... في دور البرد وعمايله*
> 
> *كئيبة يا دنية العيّان... وحتى النوم... مانيش طايله.*


*إشرب ميه كتيـر ..وِلَمــون ..ومتنساش الكونجيستال**

*هُما يومين .. وبجد تهــون.. ترجع فُـل.. وعال العال*

 
**الكونجيستال هو من أدوية البرد والانفلونزا المشهوره*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> 
> ياعم هزر..ولا تتأثر..ولا تتحسر..
> وبلاها سيرة الياكشى اللى تكسر
> هاييجى العيد
> إن شالله وأنت سعيد
> وماتنساش برضو العيدية فى المواعيد..*


*قولي لعضمي دا عمال يصرخ... والمناخير بترشح سيل
خايف أقوم لا العضم يشرّخ... ولاّ أنهج... مهدود الحيل
والعيد ياختي دا أمر مترّخ... لو ما دفعتش... ليّ الويل.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *إشرب ميه كتيـر ..وِلَمــون ..ومتنساش الكونجيستال**
> 
> *هُما يومين .. وبجد تهــون.. ترجع فُـل.. وعال العال*
> 
>  
> **الكونجيستال هو من أدوية البرد والانفلونزا المشهوره*


*بلبعت الأدوية بالكوم... زاد العطس، وهات يا زكام
قلت لنفسي: صباح النوم... هو السن مالوش أحكام؟*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مساء من عندليب زعلان عشان رمضان هيمشي خلاص 
هيفضل يحصي في الأيام عشان يرجعله ده الإحساس

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء من عندليب زعلان عشان رمضان هيمشي خلاص 
> هيفضل يحصي في الأيام عشان يرجعله ده الإحساس


*مساء رمضان ما بيغيبشي ... ... ما دام القلب بيه عمران
دا نور في القلب مايسيبشي ... ... وراه إلاّ رضا وإيمان.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*مساء العندليب نادَى ... ... سلام للهِ يا أصحابنا
صحيح دي عنده مش عادة ... ... لكين مشتاق لأحبابنا
بود شموعه منقادة ... ... حنخزي شيطان في يوم صابنا
دا غصن زيتون بيتهادى ... ... ودا شكر اللي جه لبابنا.

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread152071.html*

----------


## اليمامة

> مساء العندليب نادى ... ... سلام للهِ يا أصحابنا
> صحيح دي عنده مش عادة ... ... لكين مشتاق لأحبابنا
> بود شموعه منقادة ... ... حنخزي شيطان في يوم صابنا
> دا غصن زيتون بيتهادى ... ... ودا شكر اللي جه لبابنا.
> /





مساء عندليب من امبارح وهو حزين
فى طلة عيد ..والجو سعيد
قلبه تعب..كدا فجأة..من غير مواعيد
يمكن تقومله تانى قومة..
ادعيله يفرح..
ويرجع يملى الدنيا زغاريد..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء عندليب من امبارح وهو حزين
> فى طلة عيد ..والجو سعيد
> قلبه تعب..كدا فجأة..من غير مواعيد
> يمكن تقومله تانى قومة..
> ادعيله يفرح..
> ويرجع يملى الدنيا زغاريد..


*مساءك يا اسماعيللاوي... جفون فيها الدموع صفرا
أهه الآية اللي بتداوي... "فإنّ مع العسر يسرا".*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

يا عندليب الهنا ، ما عليك باس فى ليلة العيد
تفضل و تتهنى و المرض عن عندليبنا بعيد
تقعد تغرد و تترنم و بين الحبايب تقول و تعيد :
" يا ليلة العيد أنستينا "...... يا ليلة العيد

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يا عندليب الهنا ، ما عليك باس فى ليلة العيد
> تفضل و تتهنى و المرض عن عندليبنا بعيد
> تقعد تغرد و تترنم و بين الحبايب تقول و تعيد :
> " يا ليلة العيد أنستينا "...... يا ليلة العيد


*العيد أهه بقى عيد بصحيح ... ... لمّا كبيرنا جه طلّ علينا
راح الداء... وفضل تفاريح ... ... ربي يديمك نور وسطينا.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*مساء العندليب مشحون ... ... وباله كسير، ومتقيّد
لكين حيطيع إله الكون ... ... مادام جاب عيد... فانا حاعيّد.*

----------


## اليمامة

> *مساء العندليب مشحون ... ... وباله كسير، ومتقيّد
> لكين حيطيع إله الكون ... ... مادام جاب عيد... فانا حاعيّد.*




*يا عندليب..اسمع منى دى كلمة ..موش هاتخيب
ارمى حمولك على الله ومن غير ترتيب
روق قلبك ..اسعد حالك..اضحك كركر
ولا تشغل بالك..
إسأل مجرب إسأل فى القصة دى لعيب..
موش هاينوبك غير المكتوب..والنصيب
انا عارفة انك زعلان
علشان العيدية اللى خرمت الجيب
ههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مساء العندليب محتار في ناس تكرهله يلقى الخير 
في ليلة العيد يبكوا عينيه و شايف فرحه اهو بيطير

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *مساء العندليب مشحون ... ... وباله كسير، ومتقيّد*
> 
> *لكين حيطيع إله الكون ... ... مادام جاب عيد... فانا حاعيّد.*


*وحياتك .. نفس إحساسى .. وِ عِيدِى بِتِخنُقُه الغُربه*

*وعايش حُزن... وبقاسى .. ليالى وحـدتى الصعبه*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *يا عندليب..اسمع منى دى كلمة ..موش هاتخيب
> ارمى حمولك على الله ومن غير ترتيب
> روق قلبك ..اسعد حالك..اضحك كركر
> ولا تشغل بالك..
> إسأل مجرب إسأل فى القصة دى لعيب..
> موش هاينوبك غير المكتوب..والنصيب
> انا عارفة انك زعلان
> علشان العيدية اللى خرمت الجيب
> ههههههههههههههههههه*


*هو دا خرم بعقل يا بنتي؟ ... دا نفق عرضه اتناشر حارة
الله يرحم أيام "نينتي"... كات بكتيره تجيب زمارة.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء العندليب محتار في ناس تكرهله يلقى الخير 
> في ليلة العيد يبكوا عينيه و شايف فرحه اهو بيطير


*لو فرحة ف إيدك ماسكاها ... حتطير لو إنتي تركتيها
ما الناس أكترهم جواها ... غيرة من الفرحة ومعانيها
الناس دية لازم ننساها ... فيه ناس غيرها الود ماليها.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *وحياتك .. نفس إحساسى .. وِ عِيدِى بِتِخنُقُه الغُربه*
> 
> *وعايش حُزن... وبقاسى .. ليالى وحـدتى الصعبه*


*عارفها الوحدة في الزحمة ... وغربة روح في وسط الناس
عطش للود والرحمة ... وجوع للهمسة بالإحساس.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*مساء العندليب صاحي ... برعشة ف إيد... وخوف في القلب
واضم عليّ بجناحي ... مخاوفي تزيد ... واتوه ع الدرب
يا وحدة تجيني صباحي ... بامد الإيد... وإمتى القُرْب؟*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *مساء العندليب صاحي ... برعشة ف إيد... وخوف في القلب*
> *واضم عليّ بجناحي ... مخاوفي تزيد ... واتوه ع الدرب*
> 
> *يا وحدة تجيني صباحي ... بامد الإيد... وإمتى القُرْب؟*


*مساء العندليب ..حليم .. وِغَنِى لَجل خوك محمود*

*ياقلبى ليه..تَمَلِّى تهيم.. ودايما بالعذاب ...موعود*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء العندليب ..حليم .. وِغَنِى لَجل خوك محمود*
> 
> *ياقلبى ليه..تَمَلِّى تهيم.. ودايما بالعذاب ...موعود*


*وهو "حليم" ما غناشي ... غير الـ"موعود" يا سيدنا البيه؟
دا ع الأفراح ما خللاشي ... فـ"تشغل بالك ليه ليه؟"
لكين الودن سامعاشي ... غير اللي القلب حاسس بيه.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*مساء العندليب اتلام ... عشان اتمنّى، واتسائل
يا ناس مش باقي غير أحلام ... عن الفرحة... بلا طائل
كتير اطلب فرح أوهام؟ ... كتير ارسم أمل زائل؟
يا لايم ريشة الرسام ... ما تقلقشي... أنا عاقل.*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مساء العندليب مرعوب يعك الدنيا دي الليلة
لكن ممزوج بخوفه ضحكة و غنوة تغني يا حليلة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[QUOTE=مصراويةجدا;1486189]


مساء العندليب مرعوب يعك الدنيا دي الليلة
لكن ممزوج بخوفه ضحكة و غنوة تغني يا حليلة
 [/QUOTE

*شكلك عندك حاجة مهمة ... جاية بترتيب مش على سهوة
بابا عشانك صلّى وسمّى ... ويوصيكي ف عمل القهوة.*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *وهو "حليم" ما غناشي ... غير الـ"موعود" يا سيدنا البيه؟*
> *دا ع الأفراح ما خللاشي ... فـ"تشغل بالك ليه ليه؟"*
> 
> *لكين الودن سامعاشي ... غير اللي القلب حاسس بيه.*


*صباح العندليـــب ... منيـــــر ... والليله..الليله..يا سمره*

*ياصوت ناعم ..تقولشى حرير ... يا ضى القلب ..يا قمره*

----------


## سمـاء

صباح العندليب... عيده....... يلم صحابنا والعيلة

وبدعى.... ربنا يعيده....... طول ما الحب ضليلة

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> صباح العندليب... عيده....... يلم صحابنا والعيلة 
> وبدعى.... ربنا يعيده....... طول ما الحب ضليلة


*سماء العندليب .. أنوار .. بتتشكل حروف .. وكلام*

*حقيقى ...هلت الأنوار .. وبهديكى يا غاليه ..سلام*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليـــب ... منيـــــر ... والليله..الليله..يا سمره*
> 
> *ياصوت ناعم ..تقولشى حرير ... يا ضى القلب ..يا قمره*


*مساء العندليب يا فريد ... يوصف للمحتار يهديه
إتقل ع اللي بيتقل... عيد ... ويّانا ولا تسأل فيه.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب... عيده....... يلم صحابنا والعيلة
> وبدعى.... ربنا يعيده....... طول ما الحب ضليلة


*"سماء" عالية، ومانطولهاش... بغير بسمة فرح صافية.
ويوم ما تزورنا... يوم ينعاش... في صحبة ودّنا الدافية.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *سماء العندليب .. أنوار .. بتتشكل حروف .. وكلام*
> 
> *حقيقى ...هلت الأنوار .. وبهديكى يا غاليه ..سلام*


*يا بني انا ويّاك محتار ... قبل ما اقول الاقيك قدام
وكأني بانحت أحجار ... وانت بتشعِر... لمّا تنام.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*مساء العندليب "هيصان" ... في شغله كان فيه كلكيعة
بعون الله علاجها اهه بان ... يارب... ف رزقي توسيعة.*

----------


## اليمامة

> *مساء العندليب "هيصان" ... في شغله كان فيه كلكيعة
> بعون الله علاجها اهه بان ... يارب... ف رزقي توسيعة.*


*


مساء عندليب فرحانلك..وبصبرك انزاحت الغمة..
وطول مانا راضى ..كسبان..وهاتبعد عنى الضلمة..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> 
>  مساء عندليب فرحانلك..وبصبرك انزاحت الغمة..
> وطول مانا راضى ..كسبان..وهاتبعد عنى الضلمة..*


*مساء العندليب ياللا ... نلون بكرة بالياسمين
وورد وخمسميت فلة ... و"يمامة" بتبدر الرياحين.*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *يا بني انا ويّاك محتار ... قبل ما اقول الاقيك قدام*
> 
> *وكأني بانحت أحجار ... وانت بتشعِر... لمّا تنام.*


*ومين قال..إنى بكتب شِعر..دى ماشيه معايا .. بركاوى*

*وِمِل أخـر كـدا.. بِلا فخر.. أنا فـِ..رَص الكلام .. حاوى*

----------


## سمـاء

> *سماء العندليب .. أنوار .. بتتشكل حروف .. وكلام*
> 
> *حقيقى ...هلت الأنوار .. وبهديكى يا غاليه ..سلام*



 صباح العندليب عصفور... يطير.. ويحط فوق بيتنا

 ومهما يلف.. ولاّ يدور... ما يوم ينساها صحبتنا

----------


## سمـاء

> *"سماء" عالية، ومانطولهاش... بغير بسمة فرح صافية.
> ويوم ما تزورنا... يوم ينعاش... في صحبة ودّنا الدافية.*


صباح العندليب عالى.... بيتفسح مع السحابات

يقول للود.. "تعالالى"... وبيه يكتب لنا سلامات

----------


## اليمامة

> صباح العندليب دوواين ... كتير ع الشعر، والإحساس
> وما في بيت يداوي حزين ... بخنقة غربة... وسط الناس.


*


صباح العندليب الصبر..حاجات كتير بتوجع..حاجات كتير بتموت
لكن مسير الربيع يهل..ويشيل خيوط العنكبوت..*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

صباح العندليب ماله بقاله يومين ماهوش مظبوط
كما الزعلان على حاله   راح ادعيله يعود مبسوط

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> صباح العندليب عصفور... يطير.. ويحط فوق بيتنا
> 
> 
> ومهما يلف.. ولاّ يدور... ما يوم ينساها صحبتنا


*وأنسى ازاى!!!؟دى صُحبة خير ..بِتِشغِى حِس .. ومشاعر*

*وعشت معاها .. مثل الطـــيــر.. بَغَرَّد ..شِعر .. وخواطر*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> 


* أه يا حلاوتُه ..أه يا طعامتُه ..بتكشيرتُه الجبــــــاره* 
*دا أكيد الغامض .. بسلامتُه .. ومُتَخَفِى ف نضـــاره*

----------


## سمـاء

> *وأنسى ازاى!!!؟دى صُحبة خير ..بِتِشغِى حِس .. ومشاعر*
> 
> *وعشت معاها .. مثل الطـــيــر.. بَغَرَّد ..شِعر .. وخواطر*


واحنا هناك... بنستناك... تعود لينا بتغريدك..

خواطر شعر عامى فصيح.. كله جميل من إيدك..

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> واحنا هناك... بنستناك... تعود لينا بتغريدك..
> 
> خواطر شعر عامى فصيح.. كله جميل من إيدك..


*بإذن الله .. أعــود تــانى .. بَخَــلّص بـس .. فى قصيده*

*عن الغربه..المِصاحبانى ..وغَرسَا ف شِعرى .. تنهيده*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *ومين قال..إنى بكتب شِعر..دى ماشيه معايا .. بركاوى*
> 
> *وِمِل أخـر كـدا.. بِلا فخر.. أنا فـِ..رَص الكلام .. حاوى*


*دا إنت تلعّب العفريت... وتطفي النار... ببنزينها
ولو كومة رماد كبريت ... كلام شعرك... يزينها.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب عصفور... يطير.. ويحط فوق بيتنا
> 
>  ومهما يلف.. ولاّ يدور... ما يوم ينساها صحبتنا


*أصيل عصفورنا ما يسيبناش ... لا يهجر جاره ولا جارته
ولو يوم مر وما عدّاش ... فؤاده يحن لشجرته.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب عالى.... بيتفسح مع السحابات
> يقول للود.. "تعالالى"... وبيه يكتب لنا سلامات


*مساء ودك "سماء" النور ... براحها يحسسك بأمان
كلامها الخير، وعطر بخور ... نقاء صافي مع اطمئنان.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> 
> صباح العندليب الصبر..حاجات كتير بتوجع..حاجات كتير بتموت
> لكن مسير الربيع يهل..ويشيل خيوط العنكبوت..*


*مساء العندليب يسأل ... صحيح الموت دخل جنبي؟
يا ربي والنبي تجعل ... آخر حاجة تموت... قلبي.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب ماله بقاله يومين ماهوش مظبوط
> كما الزعلان على حاله   راح ادعيله يعود مبسوط


*مسائك عندليب حزنان ... لكين مغلوب على أمره
ضايقت بناتي والخلاّن ... بآه طلعت بنار جمرُه.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *وأنسى ازاى!!!؟دى صُحبة خير ..بِتِشغِى حِس .. ومشاعر*
> 
> *وعشت معاها .. مثل الطـــيــر.. بَغَرَّد ..شِعر .. وخواطر*


*جميل قلبك وهو يسيب ... جميع الفضل لاصحابه
تواضع من عزيز وحبيب ... يرش الحُب في ركابه.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> * أه يا حلاوتُه ..أه يا طعامتُه ..بتكشيرتُه الجبــــــاره**دا أكيد الغامض .. بسلامتُه .. ومُتَخَفِى ف نضـــاره*


*أوعى لا يطلع "ياكشي" مقنّع ... جاي يتطقس ع الأحوال
ممكن نضارته دي تفرقع ... ولاّ مخبّي صاروخ في شوال
خلليه يسيبنا ف حالنا نبدّع ... لا يطفّيلنا النور في الحال.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> واحنا هناك... بنستناك... تعود لينا بتغريدك..
> خواطر شعر عامى فصيح.. كله جميل من إيدك..


*لا هي ناقصة كمان ندعيه.... دا انا اللي احتست في عمايله
كأن الشعر جوا إيديه... وانا نصه... مانيش طايله.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بإذن الله .. أعــود تــانى .. بَخَــلّص بـس .. فى قصيده*
> 
> *عن الغربه..المِصاحبانى ..وغَرسَا ف شِعرى .. تنهيده*


*خلص بس بعيد عن زوري ... أنا مش حملك... خِف عليّ
مش فاضل ولا شيء ف غروري ... حتجيب إيه حيفشفش فيّ؟*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب دوواين ... كتير ع الشعر، والإحساس
وما في بيت يداوي حزين ... بخنقة غربة... وسط الناس.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*مساء العندليب مُقلِق ... ومستني خبر بالخير
نهار من قلبه متعلّق ... يا رب مساه يجيبلي بشير.*

----------


## سمـاء

> *مساء العندليب مُقلِق ... ومستني خبر بالخير
> نهار من قلبه متعلّق ... يا رب مساه يجيبلي بشير.*


مساء العندليب سايب... تكاله بس ع الرحمن

ومهما مساه يكون جايب... قلبه بالرضا مليان

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *صباح العندليب دوواين ... كتير ع الشعر، والإحساس*
> 
> *وما في بيت يداوي حزين ... بخنقة غربة... وسط الناس.*


*أقولــك شئ .. وتسمع لِى .. ((الناس.. أحوالها .. مقلوبه))*

*وا قولك تانى..واسمح لِى .. ((الدنيا..يا صاحبى ..أكذوبه))*

*وأَخرِة قولى .. يا خـــِلِّى .. ((الغُربه .. علينــا ..مكتوبه ))*

----------


## اليمامة

> *مساء العندليب مُقلِق ... ومستني خبر بالخير
> نهار من قلبه متعلّق ... يا رب مساه يجيبلي بشير.*


* 


مساء العندليب للخير من زمان بيغرد..يبقى ليه متعلق؟
دا الخير ما يجنى غير الخير..وعلشانه بيغرد الطير..
علشانك يا طيب هانزفك بأحلى تباشير.. يبقى ما تقّلق..*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *مساء العندليب مُقلِق ... ومستني خبر بالخير*
> 
> *نهار من قلبه متعلّق ... يا رب مساه يجيبلي بشير.*


*أه م القلــق .. مِـنِّى سَــرَق.. الراحه .. والنوم .. والأمان*

*وعزيمتى صارت ..كالورق .. محتاج.. أنا .. حَبِة إيمان*

----------


## سمـاء

> *أه م القلــق .. مِـنِّى سَــرَق.. الراحه .. والنوم .. والأمان*
> 
> *وعزيمتى صارت ..كالورق .. محتاج.. أنا .. حَبِة إيمان*


*ليه القلق... ده اللى خلق... بإيده تغيير كل شيء

خلّى إيمانك... مبتدأ... تلقى الخبر مافهش ضيق
*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *ليه القلق... ده اللى خلق... بإيده تغيير كل شيء*
> 
> *خلّى إيمانك... مبتدأ... تلقى الخبر مافهش ضيق*


*قُولِك.. صَدَق .. قلبى بدأ .. يِهدَى .. وقَلَقُه مُحتَمَل*

*أصل الفرج... لما بَــرَق ..ف سمايا..رجع لى الأمل*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صباح العندليب .. لِســـــان .. كَجَمر النــــار..ولا بِيِبرَد* 
*يِحِش ..ف سُمعِة الإنســـان .. تـقولـش يا خَىّ ..كالمَـبرَد*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء العندليب سايب... تكاله بس ع الرحمن
> ومهما مساه يكون جايب... قلبه بالرضا مليان


*وع القادر رميتها حمول ... ومؤمن راضي مستني
وصابر مهما صبري يطول ... لكين الظهر... صار مَحْني.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *أقولــك شئ .. وتسمع لِى .. ((الناس.. أحوالها .. مقلوبه))*
> 
> *وا قولك تانى..واسمح لِى .. ((الدنيا..يا صاحبى ..أكذوبه))*
> 
> *وأَخرِة قولى .. يا خـــِلِّى .. ((الغُربه .. علينــا ..مكتوبه ))*


*صدقت... الدنيا أكذوبة ... ... غرور للي ما هوش شايف
أو اللي بصيرته معطوبة... بيجري لإيه؟... ماهوش عارف.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> * 
> 
> مساء العندليب للخير من زمان بيغرد..يبقى ليه متعلق؟
> دا الخير ما يجنى غير الخير..وعلشانه بيغرد الطير..
> علشانك يا طيب هانزفك بأحلى تباشير.. يبقى ما تقّلق..*


*ماكانشي الحال بقا دا الحال... ... وكنا نعيشها خالية هموم
ولا شاعر كتب موال ... ... ولا عاشق تمنّى النوم.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *أه م القلــق .. مِـنِّى سَــرَق.. الراحه .. والنوم .. والأمان*
> 
> *وعزيمتى صارت ..كالورق .. محتاج.. أنا .. حَبِة إيمان*


*الإيمان دا شيء بإيدك ... ... ونوايته يا ما اسرع ما بتكبر
تدفع تمنه... ربي يزيدك ... ... تطلب أكتر... ربي يكبّر.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *ليه القلق... ده اللى خلق... بإيده تغيير كل شيء
> خلّى إيمانك... مبتدأ... تلقى الخبر مافهش ضيق
> *


*أيوة خلق بإرادته كون ... ... نجم وطيور وصخور وماء
مشيئته "كن" لشيء... يكون... لكن سؤالنا... هل يشاء؟*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *قُولِك.. صَدَق .. قلبى بدأ .. يِهدَى .. وقَلَقُه مُحتَمَل*
> 
> *أصل الفرج... لما بَــرَق ..ف سمايا..رجع لى الأمل*


*أجمل ما فيكي يا دنيا ... تغيير وما في ثبات
أمواج بتهدا ف ثانية ... وحوار وآخره سكات.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب .. لِســـــان .. كَجَمر النــــار..ولا بِيِبرَد*
> *يِحِش ..ف سُمعِة الإنســـان .. تـقولـش يا خَىّ ..كالمَـبرَد*


*صباح الناس دي بتداري ... عيوبها في عيوب الناس
ويلبس جبّة الشاري ... وهو يبيع بدون إحساس.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*مساء العندليب مزقوق ... في بير شكله مالوش مطلع
لكنه بالإيمان ملحوق ... فضافره في الحجر يقطع
وبالإصرار حيطلع فوق ... وينده ع الشموس... تسطع.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*مساء العندليب دربين ... عليه يختار حيمشي ف مين؟
دا واحد سهل بس مهين... ودا واحد عسير... وحزين.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب كلمة ... ... ياريت ندرك لمعناها
فؤاد مخلص... ولو سمّى... ... يرج الأرض وسماها.*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *صباح العندليب كلمة ... ... ياريت ندرك لمعناها*
> 
> 
> *فؤاد مخلص... ولو سمّى... ... يرج الأرض وسماها.*


*فيه كلمه بتبشر بالخير .. وكلمه بتطبل للحرب*


*وكلمه مرشوشه بعبير ..وكلمه تزرع فيك الكرب*

----------


## سمـاء

> *فيه كلمه بتبشر بالخير .. وكلمه بتطبل للحرب*
> 
> 
> *وكلمه مرشوشه بعبير ..وكلمه تزرع فيك الكرب*


*
**ساعات كلمة كحد السيف... بتدبح ... وإن ما سال الدم*

*وكلمة... زى نسمة صيف... تخللى الجرح تانى.. يلم*

----------


## سمـاء

صباح العندليب طاير... بعيد عن أهله وصحابه

وساب لينا سؤال حاير... ليه ولإمتى ده غيابه

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> صباح العندليب طاير... بعيد عن أهله وصحابه 
> وساب لينا سؤال حاير... ليه ولإمتى ده غيابه




*وَنا زيِــك .. بزقــزق لُه ..وِبَنــدَه لُه .. يعــود لينا*

*بجد..حقيقى ..مُشتاق لُه ..ونفسى..بِشِعرهُ..يشجينا*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صباح العنـدليب .. قلـــبى .. يا نُقــطة قِوتِـى .. وضعـفِى* 
*بتعشق!!؟ طب وإيه ذنبى ..وليه ما بتيجى فـى....صَفِّى*

----------


## سوما

صباح العندليب الغايب ,, لعله بخير .. :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا عندليب الغُنــا .. غنى وقول للناس
لساه عفى حلمنـا .. والحب أمتن أساس

----------


## صفحات العمر

لاح الضيـــا ع الكـون .. ووشوش الـ وردات
مابين فرّح وشجون  .. بتحسنــا الأوقــــات

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صباح الــعندليــب ...(فيـــروز).. وروح م النشوه .. بتهفهف* 
*دا صوت دا..والا عُـقـد (فاروز).. والا مــلايــكه .. بترفرف*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا طير في السما بعشق بالوماااااااا
عاش قلبي ونما من غير نمنمه
وبسيط انما عايش ملحمه
يعيش له سمه وينول اوسمه
ويبعتر شوق من غير لملمه
انا طير طيار عديت اسوار
حطمت جدار ونزلت بحار
وطلعت نهار من ليل جبار
ده العمر عمار في القلب خضار
مش عين في الجنه وعين في النار
ولا تحزن يوم لأ متبسمه
انا طير في السما باعشق بالومى
انا طير و بطير بجناحي امير
و استنى واسير ولا كنت اسير
وان عمري قصير انا قلبي كبير
ويسع مشاوير وقليل وكتير
ولا يعشق غير النور والخير
و يخاف ان سهم اليأس رماه
انا طير في السما بعشق بالومى
عاش قلبي ونما من غير نمنمه
وبسيط انما عايش ملحمه
يعيش له سمه وينول اوسمه
ويبعتر شوق من غير لملمه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*يا عندليب فينك العيد بلاك ناقص 
تلاقيك خدت العيدية و طنشتنا و هايص
*

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح العندليب يدبح  :36 19 5: 

ولو يدبح حيدى لمين :16 10 10: 

وشوش تتمنى يوم تفرح :11 9 16: 

بأكله تكون كباب وسمين :36 1 19:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> صباح العندليب يدبح 
> 
> ولو يدبح حيدى لمين
> 
> وشوش تتمنى يوم تفرح
> 
> بأكله تكون كباب وسمين



استاذ وجدى
حمدلله عالسلامه
والله افتقدنا حضرتك جدا
كل سنه وحضرتك طيب يا راجل يا طيب
 :36 3 11:

----------


## وجدى محمود

_صباح العندليب نعمه

بعتها المولى للغلبان

صباح العندليب كلمه

تصبرنى على إللى كان_

----------


## وجدى محمود

*صباح العندليب ربى

بليه بظروف

لكنى داعيله من قلبى

يعدى الطرئه بالمعروف

ياجامد وقت أوجاعك

تعدى بيبان وراها الخوف*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*صباح العندليب ربى

بليه بظروف

لكنى داعيله من قلبى

يعدى الطرئه بالمعروف

ياجامد وقت أوجاعك

تعدى بيبان وراها الخوف*

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح_ العندليب_ قلبى

عليه قلقان

فى وقت الحزن متخبى

وأنا مأعرف طريق لبيبان

----------


## وجدى محمود

> استاذ وجدى
> حمدلله عالسلامه
> والله افتقدنا حضرتك جدا
> كل سنه وحضرتك طيب يا راجل يا طيب


*صباح العندليب نفسي 

يكون يكون وسطينا

يصبح مره ويمسى

وخفة روحه تملا عنينا



*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_



صباح العندليب والله... وحشنا و ساب مكان فاضي_
_ بأشعاره الوجود يحلى... و يعمل جو مش عادي_

_ فييييييينك يا عندليب؟_  :f:

----------


## وجدى محمود

> _
> 
> 
> 
> صباح العندليب والله... وحشنا و ساب مكان فاضي_
> _ بأشعاره الوجود يحلى... و يعمل جو مش عادي_
> 
> _ فييييييينك يا عندليب؟_


*صباح العندليب غايب  ***   عشان أوضاع بتتغير

سألته وقالى ياحبايب  ***   مسيرها بكره تتيسر
*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*صباح العندليب باعت   ***   سلامه لكل من يسأل

فى قلبه عشقكم ثابت  ***    ومترسخ ومتأصل
*

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح العندليب عصفور   ***   مزقزأشى بقاله زمان :36 21 5: 

حب يقيد فى الضلمه النور   ***   لقى الغربان فى كل مكان :36 28 4:

----------


## وجدى محمود

> صباح العندليب عصفور   ***   مزقزأشى بقاله زمان
> 
> حب يقيد فى الضلمه النور   ***   لقى الغربان فى كل مكان


*
صباح العندليب أبيض    ***   وكله سرور

صباح الفل يأيمن   ***   صباح النور*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*صباح الخير والسعادة على الأوفياء المخلصين 

دمتم بخير وسعادة دائما 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله*

----------


## hanoaa

مساء الفل ع الحلوين
وحشتونى 
وحشتنى زقزقة صوتكوا
وحشنى عندليب حيران
متعود يدق ع البيبان
فينك يا عندليب الزمان
واحشنى و الله من زمان

----------


## وجدى محمود

*صباح العندليب جاهد      ***    ومن جاهد بيرضي الله

صباح العندليب صامت   ***   لكن صوته القلوب سمعاه*

----------


## hanoaa

صباح الخير على بلادى
صباحك كله حريه
صباحك شمسه حضنانى بحنية
تدفينى .... تحمينى
تحررنى من أسرك يا سجانى
صباحك حر يا تونس
صباحك ثورة على ظالم
صباح نادى على شعبك
أراد إنه يتحرر
فشاء قدره لقيده إنه يتكسر
أبو القاسم كتبت زمان
و آن أوان الشعر إنه يتفسر
ياترى ماأنش أوانك إنت كمان يا عندليب تغرد من تانى

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

*صباح العندليب ثورة = بعزم شباب ما بيطاطي
تدور الساقية كام دورة = تجيب العالي.. في الواطي*

----------


## سوما

> *صباح العندليب ثورة = بعزم شباب ما بيطاطي
> تدور الساقية كام دورة = تجيب العالي.. في الواطي*


حمدلله ع سلامتك , :M (32): , منور .. :xmas 9: 
ويارب يكون العندليب أ. ايمن بخير .... :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*صباح العندليب صاحي بيتعكز على قلبه
بيحمد ربه على نعمة حياته مع رفيق دربه..*

----------


## سوما

> *صباح العندليب صاحي بيتعكز على قلبه
> بيحمد ربه على نعمة حياته مع رفيق دربه..*


جميلة يا سارة , :l: , صباحك جميل وأيامك أجمل يارب.. :: 
وكم اشتقنا للعندليب أ. أيمن .. :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> جميلة يا سارة ,, صباحك جميل وأيامك أجمل يارب..
> وكم اشتقنا للعندليب أ. أيمن ..


 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

سهران والليل سهران جنبي

 وبناخد وبندي حكاوي
 وحكيتله الجرح اللي ف قلبي
 معرفش الليل يبقي مداوي
 ملقاش ولا كلمة يقولهالي
 واتسحـّب م القعدة وسابني
 صحالي الجرح اللي تعبني
 وخد مني النوم
 واليوم اللي بيبدأ شافني ببكي وموجوع
 وصعبت علي الفجر سألني
 ايه الموضوع!

 فقعدت احكيله وأشرحله
 عن قلب القلب زمان راحله
 كان اكتر حد بيرتاحله ويحس معاه
 بالفرحة اللي تملي بعيدة وكانت ناسياه
 القلب اللي بيبكي ليالي
 ضحكتله الدنيا بصوت عالي
 كان واصل للنجم العالي
 من كتر الشوق

 اتعشم في الدنيا زيادة
 وفاكرها هتديله سعاده
 واتاريه كان واهم كالعاده
 ومسيره يفوق
 وياريت الدنيا ما ضحكتله وقالتله يدوق
 بقي يشبه طير ليلة عيده
 واتقابل برصاصة صيده
 وواقع من فوق
 حدوته وخلصت بجراحي
 والجرح اللي ف قلبي وصاحي
 كل اما احكيها يزيد ويله
 هو انا كان مين قاعد جنبي وعمال بحكيله؟!


..................................................  ............محمد السيد

----------


## ابن البلد

> سهران والليل سهران جنبي
> 
>  وبناخد وبندي حكاوي
>  وحكيتله الجرح اللي ف قلبي
>  معرفش الليل يبقي مداوي
>  ملقاش ولا كلمة يقولهالي
>  واتسحـّب م القعدة وسابني
>  صحالي الجرح اللي تعبني
>  وخد مني النوم
> ...


 :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*ياعندليب ... ويلي
شوق مُش على بالي
ناداني في ليلي
 بشتن لي حالي
قطّع ياخوي حيلي
جاييك .. لتغني
تسمعني اللي فات مني
مِخيب أنا ظني
وقدمانه مواويلي

ياعندليب فينك
ولا انت كمان ويلك
بكيان من ليلك
وقاطع لك حيلك
وسع لي شوية
وقعدني جنبك
وقعنا في الخية!
وهمي صبح همك
ياعندليب ..نطلع؟
ونشم الهوا بره
ايه رأيك نضحك
من قلبنا مرة
ونفتح الشبابيك
لأجل الهوا والشمس
النور يدخل فيك
ونرجع كما أمس
آجي وأشكيلك 
تغني وأغنيلك
ياعندليب .. ويلي
واوعى يكون ويلك
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> سهران والليل سهران جنبي
> 
>  وبناخد وبندي حكاوي
>  وحكيتله الجرح اللي ف قلبي
>  معرفش الليل يبقي مداوي
>  ملقاش ولا كلمة يقولهالي
>  واتسحـّب م القعدة وسابني
>  صحالي الجرح اللي تعبني
>  وخد مني النوم
> ...


فى منتهى الروعة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *ياعندليب ... ويلي
> شوق مُش على بالي
> ناداني في ليلي
>  بشتن لي حالي
> قطّع ياخوي حيلي
> جاييك .. لتغني
> تسمعني اللي فات مني
> مِخيب أنا ظني
> وقدمانه مواويلي
> ...


 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

لأني أحبك أكثر!
 غنائي خناجر ورد
 و صمتي طفولة رعد
 و أنت الثرى و السماء
 و قلبك أخضر..!
 و جزر الهوى، فيك، مدّ
 فكيف، إذن، لا أحبك أكثر


 محمود درويش

----------


## فراشة

*صباح العندليب شايـــل ........ ف قلبه جـراح..بيتألــم

يداوى آلامنــا ويحايــل ........ دا عمره ف يوم.. ما يتكلم*

----------


## فراشة

*صباح صحى قلوب نايمه.............بنسمه نعشق غناها

طيور فوق الشجـر هايمه...........وورده بتحضن نداها*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *صباح صحى قلوب نايمه.............بنسمه نعشق غناها
> 
> طيور فوق الشجـر هايمه...........وورده بتحضن نداها*


مساء الحب والخفة ..عليكي يا فراشتنا 
حضورك يشبه الزفة ..وبيكي تتم لمتنا 

 :f2:

----------


## صفاء العشري

شكرا على الطرح وعلى اخذ الوقت لوضع كل هذه المعلومات القيمة للقراء.. تحياتي وتحية خاصة لإسلوبك الراقي ..

صفاء

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب نادىَ... ... ... بعلو الصوت... صباح النور

رجعت أغنّّي... والعادة... ...  تغني معايا أحلا طيور.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب فرحان... ... ... بصحبة خير مع اخوانه

وبيفكّر في فَرْح زمان... ... ... وشدو الصحبة علشانه.*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*صباح العندليب راجع... ... ... يغنى أحلى ألحانه

ويوجد  للقلوب دافع... ... ... يسلطن كل خلانه.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب راجع... ... ... يغنى أحلى ألحانه
> 
> ويوجد  للقلوب دافع... ... ... يسلطن كل خلانه.*


*الله... الله...

إيه المفاجآت الحلوة دي؟

وكمان على نفس الوزن والقافية...

كنت مخبي المواهب دي فين يا أحمد باشا...

أقول انا بقى حاجة ارد واجاملك بيها...

صباح العندليب طالع... ... ... ... بإيدكوا... لأحلا ألوانه

وبيكوا الحزن يتراجع... ... ... ... وتطلع شَمسَة في مكانه.

(نطقتني بعد طول سكوت يا أحمد والله)*

----------


## the_chemist

الله الله بدأت الطيور تعود لأوكارها والدفء والحنان والجمال
أهلا بالعود والعود أحمد وبإذن الله ستضئ شموعنا ظلمة الليال

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الله الله بدأت الطيور تعود لأوكارها والدفء والحنان والجمال
> أهلا بالعود والعود أحمد وبإذن الله ستضئ شموعنا ظلمة الليال


*صباح العندليب وردة... ... ... ... كسوفها يبان بلون أحمر

وفرحة ذكريات شاردة... ... ... .. بتكتر بيك... وبيك تكبر.*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *الله... الله...
> 
> إيه المفاجآت الحلوة دي؟
> 
> وكمان على نفس الوزن والقافية...
> 
> كنت مخبي المواهب دي فين يا أحمد باشا...
> 
> أقول انا بقى حاجة ارد واجاملك بيها...
> ...



من جاور السعيد يسعد يا أستاذنا
يعنى معقول عشرتنا مع العندليب ما تعلمناش الغناء؟
 ::  :: 
*صباح العندليب صافى... ... ... وعشق الورد ده غية

كلامه جميل كده و دافى ... ... ...وحتى سكوته ملاغية.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> من جاور السعيد يسعد يا أستاذنا
> يعنى معقول عشرتنا مع العندليب ما تعلمناش الغناء؟
> 
> *صباح العندليب صافى... ... ... وعشق الورد ده غية
> 
> كلامه جميل كده و دافى ... ... ...وحتى سكوته ملاغية.*


*يا قوة ربي ع الموازين... ... ... ... وتصوير شعري حلو رقيق

يفرّح كل قلب حزين... ... ... ... .. ويرسم للمودّة طريق.

*بسم الله ما شاء الله... *زي ما انا شايف كدا يا عم أحمد...

حق المثل يتغير ويبقى: من جاور السعيد... يسعده أكتر.


*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب حبّـيب... ... ... ... ... غمز للبلبلة... منتشي

راحت زاغرة وقالت: عيب... ... ... ... فلملم ضحكته... مختشي.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*إنت فين يا "اسكندراني"؟... ... ... ... ليه تغيب ع الصحبة ديه؟

طب آديني رجعت تاني... ... ... ... .. فين "لديدتك" بالصينية؟*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*"زهرا" فين؟ ولا جت تسلّم... ... ... ... فين دخولها بالوداد؟

شغلها يظهر مصمم... ... ... ... ... ... اننا نشوفها بميعاد.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*طب "جعيتمنا" ما جاشي؟... ... ... ... حتى يرميلنا السلام

دا احنا صحبتنا ببلاشي... ... ... ... ... بس ثروتها الوئام.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*فين يا "ليدر" دخلتك؟... ... ... ... فين كلامك المتين؟

دي الجماعة بصحبتك... ... ... ... راح تزيح هم الحزين.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*والأكيد بقى... فين "جيهان؟... ... ... ... فين سلامها... لو بكلمة؟ 

دي الكبيرة من زمان... ... ... ... ... ... يا ما شفنا منها حكمة.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*وانت فينك يا "كيماوي"؟... ... ... ... ما بتيجيش هنا عندي ليه؟

دا انت إحساساك يداوي... ... ... ... . أي مجروح م اللي فيه.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*ألاّ والله... فينها "نور"؟... ... ... ... المكان من دونها عتمة

"نور" نعدي لها البحور... ... ... ... . لاجل نسمع منها كلمة.*

----------


## زهــــراء

> *"زهرا" فين؟ ولا جت تسلّم... ... ... ... فين دخولها بالوداد؟
> 
> شغلها يظهر مصمم... ... ... ... ... ... اننا نشوفها بميعاد.*


ههههههه والله ما اخذت بالي 
عمو أيمن الجميل والله زمان  :f: 
الله يخليك يارب وهو فعلاً الشغل اخذ وقتي شنو اخبارك؟؟ لك وحشة والله ونورت جداً   :f:  :f: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## the_chemist

> *وانت فينك يا "كيماوي"؟... ... ... ... ما بتيجيش هنا عندي ليه؟
> 
> دا انت إحساساك يداوي... ... ... ... . أي مجروح م اللي فيه.*


*حبيب قلبي وروحى فيك .... أنت جاى تعاتب وأنا المحقوق
*
*بس بلاش تلومنى وكفاية .......... علي قلبي العتاب بحقيق
*
*إوعاك تنسي باقي الشلة ..... وإوعاك تنسي بنت شهريار
*
*ولا أوسيمى أصيل وأحلي .......... تجمعات الفرفشة والهزار*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *إنت فين يا "اسكندراني"؟... ... ... ... ليه تغيب ع الصحبة ديه؟
> 
> طب آديني رجعت تاني... ... ... ... .. فين "لديدتك" بالصينية؟*


*
ياعندليب يا ابو الرقه والذوق .... كلامك يطير القلب لفوق 

افتكركم بودكم مع الشروق  ....   ومع الغروب ببعدكم مخنوق 




*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ههههههه والله ما اخذت بالي 
> عمو أيمن الجميل والله زمان 
> الله يخليك يارب وهو فعلاً الشغل اخذ وقتي شنو اخبارك؟؟ لك وحشة والله ونورت جداً  
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*"زهرا" اهه... ولا حد يسأل... ... ... ... جايبة بإيديها الورود

جايبة روح عالية وبتوصل... ... ... ... ...للجميع بلسان ودود.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *حبيب قلبي وروحى فيك .... أنت جاى تعاتب وأنا المحقوق*
> *بس بلاش تلومنى وكفاية .......... علي قلبي العتاب بحقيق*
> *إوعاك تنسي باقي الشلة ..... وإوعاك تنسي بنت شهريار*
> *ولا أوسيمى أصيل وأحلي .......... تجمعات الفرفشة والهزار*


*لو مالمتش... أبقى شايل... ... ... ... دا الملام قد العشم

طب ألوم مين؟ فاللي حاصل... ... ... .إني مش راح احتشم

طب قلوبنا منين تواصل... ... ... ... .الوداد لو ننكتم؟

دا النفاق دا طبع باطل... ... ... ... .عمره بيننا ما اترسم.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *ياعندليب يا ابو الرقه والذوق .... كلامك يطير القلب لفوق 
> افتكركم بودكم مع الشروق  ....   ومع الغروب ببعدكم مخنوق 
> 
> 
> *


*جاي بالقهوة المتينة... ... ... ... والشوكولاته وورود

زي قبطان جه ف سفينة... ... ... موج كرمها بدون حدود.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب إشراق... ... ... ... لشمس الود والترحيب

كلام لو تفهمة الأوراق... ... ... ...كانت غنّت لكل حبيب.*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *صباح العندليب إشراق... ... ... ... لشمس الود والترحيب
> 
> كلام لو تفهمة الأوراق... ... ... ...كانت غنّت لكل حبيب.*


*صباح العندليب ياسمين... ... ... ... صباح الورد ويا الفل

صباح الزهر والرياحين... ... ... ...ومصر حبيبتى ست الكل.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب ياسمين... ... ... ... صباح الورد ويا الفل
> صباح الزهر والرياحين... ... ... ...ومصر حبيبتى ست الكل.*


*أروح لك فين؟... مالكشي حدود... ... ... ... لا رد يفيد.. ولا لك حل

تقول الشعر نور ممدود... ... ... ... ... ... وفيه النور شموس بتطل.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*عادالعندليب ليغرد
صباحكم خير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *طب "جعيتمنا" ما جاشي؟... ... ... ... حتى يرميلنا السلام
> 
> دا احنا صحبتنا ببلاشي... ... ... ... ... بس ثروتها الوئام.*


جيت أهدي السلام ، صحبتكم غالية ، ربنا يديم المحبة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> جيت أهدي السلام ، صحبتكم غالية ، ربنا يديم المحبة


*
دخولك ريحنا... طيّب ريحنا... ... ... ... سلامك للفؤاد بلسم

كلامك ياما روّق روحنا... ... ... ... ... تقول بالنور... فنتعلّم.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب كتكوت... ... ... ... يفكّر نفسه ديك منفوش

فكان بينام سعيد مبسوط... ... ... .. وشَعره مختلط منكوش

فأُمه ادتله بالنبوت... ... ... ... ... وابوه كيّل له بالبرطوش.*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*صباح العندليب فرخة... ... ... ... تبيض البيضة بالتيلة

وتصرخ وقتها صرخة... ... ... .. وتعمل فيها هليلة

نقول فيه إيه تقول دايخة... ... ... ... ... يا شيخة إتلمى بلا نيلة.
                         

*

A

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب فرخة... ... ... ... تبيض البيضة بالتيلة
> وتصرخ وقتها صرخة... ... ... .. وتعمل فيها هليلة
> نقول فيه إيه تقول دايخة... ... ... ... ... يا شيخة إتلمى بلا نيلة.
>                          
> 
> *
> 
> A


*صباح العندليب بسمة... ... ... ... رسمها "أحمدنا" بالإتقان

ضحك لها قلبي في العتمة... ... ... ومال "لأحمد"... وقال له: كمان.*

----------


## nariman

ترحيب بعودة العندليب أستاذنا أيمن رشدي
اثبت مكانك بقى وحشتنا 
 ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

فكرتني بتحيتك الصباحية الجميلة كل يوم يا استاذ ايمن 
دايما الارتجال الشعري من النوع دا بيبهرني وبفضل اسأل نفسي 
هما بيعرفوا يعملوها ازااااااي بس  :: 

متابعة ان شاء الله وماتقطعش الزيارة بقى  :f:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ترحيب بعودة العندليب أستاذنا أيمن رشدي
> اثبت مكانك بقى وحشتنا


*ثبتت أهه... وقاعد لك... ... ... ... خلاص مش رايح اتتعتع

ألاقي فين مثيل ضيّك؟... ... ... ... . مافيش إلاّ هنا ينفع.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> فكرتني بتحيتك الصباحية الجميلة كل يوم يا استاذ ايمن 
> دايما الارتجال الشعري من النوع دا بيبهرني وبفضل اسأل نفسي 
> هما بيعرفوا يعملوها ازااااااي بس 
> 
> متابعة ان شاء الله وماتقطعش الزيارة بقى


*صباح الخير... على الساكتين... ... ... ...سكوتهم بحر للحكمة

لاّ هو الصمت عيبة وشين؟... ... ... ... .دهب وصفوه... ودي نعمة.
**
ملحوظة: : بمناسبة التحية الصباحية، الله يكرمك... بس فضي صندوق بريدك بقى... ههههه.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب تفاسيح... ... ... ...بتحلا ف وسط دي الصحبة

فحزن الروح بتاخده الريح... ... ... ويفضل ود ومحبة.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب إنسان... ... ... ... بندعيله يسامحه الله

بيتدحلب ولا التعبان... ... ... ... .ويلسع اللي يمشي معاه

يصرّح إنه باع إخوان... ... ... ... ويسأل: ليه مانيش ويّاه؟*

----------


## the_chemist

> *صباح العندليب إنسان... ... ... ... بندعيله يسامحه الله
> 
> بيتدحلب ولا التعبان... ... ... ... .ويلسع اللي يمشي معاه
> 
> يصرّح إنه باع إخوان... ... ... ... ويسأل: ليه مانيش ويّاه؟*


images.jpg
images.jpg

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> images.jpg
> images.jpg


*صباح العندليب يسأل... ... ... ... كلامك فين يا "كيماوي"؟

حاطط واحد قاعد يعتل... ... ... ..لكن يكتب... ماهوش ناوي.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب زهرة... ... ... ... بترسم فَرْحها باللون

وساعة الحزن متظاهرة... ... ... .بإن الفرحة شيء مضمون

آهاتها... بالدموع طاهرة... ... ... ولا تجرحشي... مهما يكون.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب يسأل... ... ... ... ردودكم فين يا أهل الدار؟

وجودكم ريحنا دا بيشغل... ... ... .مكاننا بفرحة الزوار.*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*صباح العندليب سكر... ... ... ... فى عز الأزمة والمحنة
صباح بيغنى موش أكتر ... ... ... .ف يشجينا ويفرحنا.*

----------


## nariman

صباحكم ورد وفل

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *
> دخولك ريحنا... طيّب ريحنا... ... ... ... سلامك للفؤاد بلسم
> 
> كلامك ياما روّق روحنا... ... ... ... ... تقول بالنور... فنتعلّم.*


حلو الكلام من العندليب ، الكلام رائحته ورد بلدي مختلط بالفل والياسمين ، طبعاً نفسي أجاريك لكن هيهات فالشاعر يتفوق دائماً 
دمت بخير

----------


## فراشة

مساء العنــدليب جايـب .......... معـاه بسمه وصحبة ورد

بيسأل عن صديق غايب ......... يدفي قلــــــوب ويزرع ود

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح العندليب سكر... ... ... ... فى عز الأزمة والمحنة
> صباح بيغنى موش أكتر ... ... ... .ف يشجينا ويفرحنا.*


*يا وازن كلمتك تسحر... ... ... ...بلحن رقيق... يريحنا

عشانك رحت اشوف أكتر... ... ... زينات ترضيك في مطرحنا.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحكم ورد وفل


*بكلمة نور... وروح حلوة... ... ... ...بتنشر ودها ع الكل

كلام على قلته... غنوة... ... ... ... يا ما احلا الورد... ويّا الفل.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> حلو الكلام من العندليب ، الكلام رائحته ورد بلدي مختلط بالفل والياسمين ، طبعاً نفسي أجاريك لكن هيهات فالشاعر يتفوق دائماً 
> دمت بخير


*لا هو الشاعر يروح فيك فين؟... ... ... ...يا جامع احترامنا بوِد

زيارتك نور يخللي العين... ... ... ... ...تشوف الدنيا زي الورد.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء العنــدليب جايـب .......... معـاه بسمه وصحبة ورد
> بيسأل عن صديق غايب ......... يدفي قلــــــوب ويزرع ود


*صباح العندليب نغمات... ... ... ... بيعزفها الوداد... والطير


"فراشة" أجمل الإخوات... ... ... . بهلّتها... يعم الخير.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليبيات... ... ... ... حلاوة الصحبة جنبينا

بأحلى حروف زارونا اخوات... ...وقالوا كلام بيحيينا.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

جميلة زقزقة العندليب
وأهديكم أغنية فلاح كان فايت بيغني بصوت جمالات زايد سفاح كان فايت بيغني علي جبل الطور
صباح الفلhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJW5-jzhbSg

----------


## the_chemist

> *صباح العندليبيات... ... ... ... حلاوة الصحبة جنبينا
> 
> بأحلى حروف زارونا اخوات... ...وقالوا كلام بيحيينا.*


يا هلا بالأحبة والصحبة الرايقة ... مع فنجان قهوة ريحته فايحة
وريحة الصبحية ونداها ضحكة ... وفول غرقان في سمنة نايحة
طبعاً هتسألونى يعنى ايه سمنة نايحة
يا بتوع القاهرة السمنة النايحة السمن البلدى وريحته اللي بتهفهف

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> جميلة زقزقة العندليب
> وأهديكم أغنية فلاح كان فايت بيغني بصوت جمالات زايد سفاح كان فايت بيغني علي جبل الطور
> صباح الفلhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJW5-jzhbSg


*طب اعمل إيه بصوت "جمالات"... ... ... ... وهي بتنده السفاح؟

صحيح كات تحفة الزمانات... ... ... ... ... لكن راحت... ووقتها راح.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يا هلا بالأحبة والصحبة الرايقة ... مع فنجان قهوة ريحته فايحة
> وريحة الصبحية ونداها ضحكة ... وفول غرقان في سمنة نايحةطبعاً هتسألونى يعنى ايه سمنة نايحة
> يا بتوع القاهرة السمنة النايحة السمن البلدى وريحته اللي بتهفهف


*عشان العند... مش سائل... ... ... ... وعارف كونها فرعوني

لكن لو فيه طبيخ حاصل... ... ... ... ..حاغمس منها بعيوني.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليبية... ... ... ... جايبها شعور... بدون تفكير

بقت عادة... بقت غِية... ... .يزيدها وجودكوا دايماً خير.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أستاذي الفاضل / إيمن رشدي
أجمل صباح
لأصحابي والناس الملاح
صباحكم أحلي من التفاح
دا ضي الصباح
ولا ده نوركم
صباحكم بحييي فيا الأمل
صباحكم معطر بذكر الرحمن
صباحكم نسمة صيف
ترطب القلب المشتاق
صباحكم فرح النهار
ونشر ع الكون نوره
صباحكم حب من غير كره
صباحكم كلمة جميلة
ترطب القلب المشتاق
صباح النور يا عندليب يا لبيب
أحبكم جميعاً في الله

----------


## the_chemist

> *صباح العندليبية... ... ... ... جايبها شعور... بدون تفكير
> 
> بقت عادة... بقت غِية... ... .يزيدها وجودكوا دايماً خير.*



يا عمنا خليك ساكت بلاش تنكشنى .... شعور منين وهى قرعة أرض بور
طيب هات لنا باروكة قبل الكلام .... دا أنا وأنت بنقول للحلاق ياللا غور
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أستاذي الفاضل / إيمن رشدي
> أجمل صباح
> لأصحابي والناس الملاح
> صباحكم أحلي من التفاح
> دا ضي الصباح
> ولا ده نوركم
> صباحكم بحييي فيا الأمل
> صباحكم معطر بذكر الرحمن
> صباحكم نسمة صيف
> ...



أهه أستاذنا اهه جِه، وبيقول... ... ... ... وبيرسم بالأحرف زينة

جه بكلام وخيال موصول... ... ... ... زي الورد مغطي جنينه.

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يا عمنا خليك ساكت بلاش تنكشنى .... شعور منين وهى قرعة أرض بور
> طيب هات لنا باروكة قبل الكلام .... دا أنا وأنت بنقول للحلاق ياللا غور


*طب وغلاوتك مش حايحوشني... ... ... ... ولا سيف السياف "مسرور"

أصل الشعر دا "حيروّشني"... ... ... ... ..والحلاق حيبات مقهور

وحاسيب شعرك مرة يلوشني... ... ... ... .علشان راسنا... "حِلَل" من نور.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب زهرة... ... ... ... دموعها تغطي نور الشمس

جراحها... من البكا طاهرة... ... ..وسامحت كل جرح الأمس.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *صباح العندليب زهرة... ... ... ... دموعها تغطي نور الشمس
> 
> جراحها... من البكا طاهرة... ... ..وسامحت كل جرح الأمس.*


صباح العندليب بيصحى كل يوم .... يتنقل في الندى من زهرة لزهرة
لعله يوم يلاقي وليف يقسم قلبه ..... معاه وعشانه طول العمر دقه ودقه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب بيصحى كل يوم .... يتنقل في الندى من زهرة لزهرة
> لعله يوم يلاقي وليف يقسم قلبه ..... معاه وعشانه طول العمر دقه ودقه


*ألف... وأجاري... وأضحك... وأبكي... ... ... ... بادوّر عليها... ومش راجعة  ليّا

وأسكت... واداري... وأكتم ولا اشكي... ... ... ..في مِيت ألف زهرة... ما اشوفش الاّ... هيّ.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب لحظات... ... ... ...يحاول قلبي يحييها

يفكّر في اللي عدّى وفات... ... ... وتاني يعيش... معانيها

ويرسم أجمل الأوقات... ... ... ..في دنيا خيال... تكون فيها

ويدعي بأكتر الرحمات... ... ... .لروح... سايباني... أبكيها.*

----------


## زهــــراء

صباح العندليب بدري
يفتّح للأمل بيبان
يطري لنا الدماغ يِسري
في مجرى اليوم بكوم ألوان ..

صباحك ورد يا باشا  :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> *صباح العندليب لحظات... ... ... ...يحاول قلبي يحييها
> 
> يفكّر في اللي عدّى وفات... ... ... وتاني يعيش... معانيها
> 
> ويرسم أجمل الأوقات... ... ... ..في دنيا خيال... تكون فيها
> 
> ويدعي بأكتر الرحمات... ... ... .لروح... سايباني... أبكيها.*



يارب إرحمها واغفر ما كان منها ... يا بختها دى روح راحت لباريها
الدور علي اللي بيدور علي قلب ... نفسه يصحى يلاقيه الدنيا ماليها
يرسـم له بسمة وضحكة ويسمع ... منه كلمة للعمر الـروح تهاديها
اليوم ورا اليوم والعمر بقي يجري ... والموت للروح خلاص بيناديـها

----------


## the_chemist

> *ألف... وأجاري... وأضحك... وأبكي... ... ... ... بادوّر عليها... ومش راجعة  ليّا
> 
> وأسكت... واداري... وأكتم ولا اشكي... ... ... ..في مِيت ألف زهرة... ما اشوفش الاّ... هيّ.*



طول عمر عندليبي كاتم همه وساكت ... والقلب مليان ومملي وللأسي شارب
بيرسم بسمة هنا وبيكتب حـب هناك ... والظاهر أنه فاشل وطول عمره خايب
يروى العطاشي والقلوب له تميـل ... وقلبه مجروح يبكى لما شعره بقي شايب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب بدري
> يفتّح للأمل بيبان
> يطري لنا الدماغ يِسري
> في مجرى اليوم بكوم ألوان ..
> 
> صباحك ورد يا باشا


*صباح ابتسامتك... علينا تنوّر... ... ... ... بمعنى ف حروفها... وداد... له بريق

قمر ليلنا زغرد... وبيّت يدوّر... ... ... ... على شيء يناسب... سمو الصديق.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يارب إرحمها واغفر ما كان منها ... يا بختها دى روح راحت لباريها
> الدور علي اللي بيدور علي قلب ... نفسه يصحى يلاقيه الدنيا ماليها
> يرسـم له بسمة وضحكة ويسمع ... منه كلمة للعمر الـروح تهاديها
> اليوم ورا اليوم والعمر بقي يجري ... والموت للروح خلاص بيناديـها


*صباح العندليب إحساس... ... ... ... بإحساسك... يشاركني

شعور نعرف به أحسن ناس... ... ... أمانة عليك... ما تتركني.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> طول عمر عندليبي كاتم همه وساكت ... والقلب مليان ومملي وللأسي شارب
> بيرسم بسمة هنا وبيكتب حـب هناك ... والظاهر أنه فاشل وطول عمره خايب
> يروى العطاشي والقلوب له تميـل ... وقلبه مجروح يبكى لما شعره بقي شايب


*يا عارف حكايتي... وعايش معايا... ... ... ...تعال نخبي الألم... لو ليوم

نخللي روايتي... أمل للنهاية... ... ... ... ...ونضحك ونكتم... آهات الهموم

عموم من سمعنا... حيدرك نهايتي... ... ... ... حاموت بالأمل... وابتسامتي تدوم.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب عيّان... ... ... ... .بنزلة برد حراقة

تقول فيروس دخل عطشان؟... ... ...هبشني... بعضَّة مشتاقة.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صباحك فل يا عندليب ، الف سلامة
مع البرد والزكام إيه أخبار حرف الميم ؟
دمت بخير

----------


## فراشة

مساء العندليب حاجز ....... وبيحـــــاول يعــــدي عليــه

    دا يظهر انه بقى عاجز ....... ورجليه مربوطين في إيديه

----------


## the_chemist

> مساء العندليب حاجز ....... وبيحـــــاول يعــــدي عليــه
> 
>     دا يظهر انه بقى عاجز ....... ورجليه مربوطين في إيديه



وليه العجز والقوة موجودة ... في القلب قوة مهولة بالأمل
تلوى دراع اليأس وتكسره ... قيود العجز تتفك بقوة العمل

----------


## the_chemist

> *يا عارف حكايتي... وعايش معايا... ... ... ...تعال نخبي الألم... لو ليوم
> 
> نخللي روايتي... أمل للنهاية... ... ... ... ...ونضحك ونكتم... آهات الهموم
> 
> عموم من سمعنا... حيدرك نهايتي... ... ... ... حاموت بالأمل... وابتسامتي تدوم.*



يعنى ايه همى وهمك دى كلها واحد ... لو وزعناها هتخف عن كتافنا الأحمال
مربوطين بحبال ماسكينها بإيدينا ... لو توحدنا ومسكنا الأمل هنقطع كل الحبال
لما أموت وأنا عايش بالأمل والعمل ... أفضل من حياة ميت وفاقد كل الآمال

----------


## فراشة

> وليه العجز والقوة موجودة ... في القلب قوة مهولة بالأمل
> تلوى دراع اليأس وتكسره ... قيود العجز تتفك بقوة العمل



ساعات الضربة توجعنا  ....... ونتكلم بصوت .. مكتوم

ولما نفــــوق تـــــرجّعنا  ....... نداوي الروح بهمة نقوم

----------


## the_chemist

> ساعات الضربة توجعنا  ....... ونتكلم بصوت .. مكتوم
> 
> ولما نفــــوق تـــــرجّعنا  ....... نداوي الروح بهمة نقوم



هو ده الكلام وهو ده جميل القول ... مهما كانت الضربة شديدة وبتوجع
لازم نقوم وننسـي الألم بسـرعة ... عشان حياتنا تستمر ولدنيتنا نرجع

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحك فل يا عندليب ، الف سلامة
> مع البرد والزكام إيه أخبار حرف الميم ؟
> دمت بخير


*صباحك خير يا أستاذنا... ... ... ...وتفرح بيك.. حكاوينا

دخولك نور يعززنا... ... ... ... .. يرش الورد حوالينا.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء العندليب حاجز ....... وبيحـــــاول يعــــدي عليــه
>     دا يظهر انه بقى عاجز ....... ورجليه مربوطين في إيديه


*صباح العندليب فكرة... ... ... ...عشان الشخص يصحى... يقوم

ما هي صاحبتها بالعشرة... ... ...ما بتطيقشي الكسل والنوم

فبتحاول تكون شاطرة... ... ... عسل قولها... تحطة ف ثوم.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> وليه العجز والقوة موجودة ... في القلب قوة مهولة بالأمل
> تلوى دراع اليأس وتكسره ... قيود العجز تتفك بقوة العمل


*واجيبها منين يا سيدنا؟... ... ... ...خلاص عدّينا حَد السِن

دا يوم في الصحة... يوم عيدنا... ... بقت ذكرى... وليها نحن.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يعنى ايه همى وهمك دى كلها واحد ... لو وزعناها هتخف عن كتافنا الأحمال
> مربوطين بحبال ماسكينها بإيدينا ... لو توحدنا ومسكنا الأمل هنقطع كل الحبال
> لما أموت وأنا عايش بالأمل والعمل ... أفضل من حياة ميت وفاقد كل الآمال


*يعني ع الأحمال فيه جمرك... ... ... ...يتوصف لاكتاف بعينها

فانت شيل على قد حملك... ... ... ... سيب كتافي... الله يعينها.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ساعات الضربة توجعنا  ....... ونتكلم بصوت .. مكتوم
> ولما نفــــوق تـــــرجّعنا  ....... نداوي الروح بهمة نقوم


*ما فيش أوجاع لها معنى... ... ... ...تزيد عن حرقة المحروم

لكن لو قام حيرفعنا... ... ... ... ..على الأحزان... وينهي اللوم.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هو ده الكلام وهو ده جميل القول ... مهما كانت الضربة شديدة وبتوجع
> لازم نقوم وننسـي الألم بسـرعة ... عشان حياتنا تستمر ولدنيتنا نرجع


*كلامك جميل... يا ما احلى حضورك... ... ... ...بتظهر شجاعتك في كل الظروف

سمعنا... وأطعنا... ما قلته ف سطورك... ... ...ونور ابتسامتك... علينا يطوف.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب بيخف... ... ... ... عشان شاف أهله جُم حواليه

كلامكوا نسيم... ووِدّ يلف... ... ..على الصحبة... بزهور في إيديه.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أه يا عندليب ، اتلمت العيلة وجم يمسوا عليك ، جابو معاهم ورد ، شغلوك بالورد وقعدو أكلوا كل الأكل ، بيت الكريم زواره كتير

----------


## فراشة

*مساء العندليب ضحكـــات .......... بتيجي في لحظـة وبتمشي

نبص لروحنا في المرايات .......... دي على ملامحنا ماتبنشي*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أه يا عندليب ، اتلمت العيلة وجم يمسوا عليك ، جابو معاهم ورد ، شغلوك بالورد وقعدو أكلوا كل الأكل ، بيت الكريم زواره كتير


*أكلوا الأكل دا مين يا كبيرنا... ... ... ... إنت نسيت؟... هنا فيه "غتوت"

اللي جعان يمشي يشوف غيرنا... ... ... ماذا وإلاّ... فبالنبوت.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *مساء العندليب ضحكـــات .......... بتيجي في لحظـة وبتمشي
> نبص لروحنا في المرايات .......... دي على ملامحنا ماتبنشي*


*صباح العندليب همسات... ... ... ...في وسط الذكرى... ما تهونشي

أمل يظهر في وسط آهات... ... ..نقول : حايكون... فمايكونشي.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب دَوَخان... ... ... ... صحي تعبان... ونام حاير

هلك من حرقة الدخان... ... ... ... يا رب انسفها دي سجاير.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *صباح العندليب دَوَخان... ... ... ... صحي تعبان... ونام حاير
> 
> هلك من حرقة الدخان... ... ... ... يا رب انسفها دي سجاير.*



قلت لك من زمان بس مبتسمعش ... سيجارة ورا سيجارة علبة متهلكناش
التعميرة لازم تتظبط عشان تخيش ... وحياتك إوعى حتة الغبارة متنساش
كح طلع من نخاشيشك فتح صدرك ... شد النفس جامد يا جدو جامد متفضحناش

----------


## the_chemist

> *مساء العندليب ضحكـــات .......... بتيجي في لحظـة وبتمشي
> 
> نبص لروحنا في المرايات .......... دي على ملامحنا ماتبنشي*



مساءك ضحكة رايقة من القلب طالعة ... الهم كبير والقلب عليل ومفيش دليل
بس الأمل لساه جاى شايل معاه حب ... وهنقبل الحب بعد السفر حتى لو قليل

----------


## فراشة

> *صباح العندليب دَوَخان... ... ... ... صحي تعبان... ونام حاير
> 
> هلك من حرقة الدخان... ... ... ... يا رب انسفها دي سجاير.*



*صبـــــاح العندليب كسلان ....... ومش ناوي يحاربها

  بيدعي ع اللي عدّى وكان ....... وينزل برضه ويجيبها*

----------


## فراشة

> مساءك ضحكة رايقة من القلب طالعة ... الهم كبير والقلب عليل ومفيش دليل
> بس الأمل لساه جاى شايل معاه حب ... وهنقبل الحب بعد السفر حتى لو قليل



*صباح بيقول أهي هانت

و شمسه من بعيد بانت

بنستنى ومالينا الشوق

دي ساعة الفرح أهي حانت*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> قلت لك من زمان بس مبتسمعش ... سيجارة ورا سيجارة علبة متهلكناش
> التعميرة لازم تتظبط عشان تخيش ... وحياتك إوعى حتة الغبارة متنساش
> كح طلع من نخاشيشك فتح صدرك ... شد النفس جامد يا جدو جامد متفضحناش


*دا "جدو" خلاص بقى مهكّع... ... ... ...خلاف بُقه... فصحة مافيش

يقضّي الليل بيتوجّع... ... ... ... ... ...وفي الصبح النظر "شيش-بيش".*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساءك ضحكة رايقة من القلب طالعة ... الهم كبير والقلب عليل ومفيش دليل
> بس الأمل لساه جاى شايل معاه حب ... وهنقبل الحب بعد السفر حتى لو قليل


*الحب... ده دا حتما حنقبل بيه... ... ... ...دا الحب دا زادي وزوّادي

لو عوّق... أنا راح أجري عليه... ... ..واكتب به لبلدي... ولولادي.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صبـــــاح العندليب كسلان ....... ومش ناوي يحاربها
>   بيدعي ع اللي عدّى وكان ....... وينزل برضه ويجيبها*


*كيف أعارضك، وانتي فاهمة... ... ... ...كل ما في الأزمة جداً؟

نزولي كمان مالوش لازمه... ... ... ... ."ديليفري" بتيجي وبتركن.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح بيقول أهي هانت
> و شمسه من بعيد بانت
> بنستنى ومالينا الشوق
> دي ساعة الفرح أهي حانت*


*صباح رباعية قايلة كتير... ... ... ...وباصّه لبكرة منشرحة

تفاؤلها اتنشر بالخير... ... ... ... ..ولمّ النور... مع الفرحة.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب مشتاق... ... ... ...لصحبة خير وناس حلوين

بيرسم فرحة ع الأوراق... ... ... ..ويكتب... بس قلبه حزين.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *صباح بيقول أهي هانت
> 
> و شمسه من بعيد بانت
> 
> بنستنى ومالينا الشوق
> 
> دي ساعة الفرح أهي حانت*



إدعى معايا بقلب جامد وعلي صوتك ... ونقول يارب إفرجها ونقول هانت
الشوق مالينا والقلب متعلق بالأمل ... ومنتظر اللي يقول أن اللحظة حانت

----------


## the_chemist

> *صباح العندليب مشتاق... ... ... ...لصحبة خير وناس حلوين
> 
> بيرسم فرحة ع الأوراق... ... ... ..ويكتب... بس قلبه حزين.*



مساء عندليب جاى جري متعشم ... في صحبة وقلب كبير يحضن ويدفي
يا صاحبي ده مش يأس ولا بطر ... بس ناسنا خلاص بقت مننا بتتخفي

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> إدعى معايا بقلب جامد وعلي صوتك ... ونقول يارب إفرجها ونقول هانت
> الشوق مالينا والقلب متعلق بالأمل ... ومنتظر اللي يقول أن اللحظة حانت


*
إدعي بروحك... إدعي بقلبك... ... ... ...إدعي بأعلا ما فيك من صوت

وارسم فرحة بكرة ف حضنك... ... ... ..مهما الحزن يعيش... حيموت.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء عندليب جاى جري متعشم ... في صحبة وقلب كبير يحضن ويدفي
> يا صاحبي ده مش يأس ولا بطر ... بس ناسنا خلاص بقت مننا بتتخفي


*يجوز العيب بقى فينا... ... ... ...لكين برضه عليهم لوم

عتابهم فين... يصحينا؟... ... ...لو احنا غلطنا فيهم يوم.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب خايف... ... ... ...لا بكرة الشمس... تِطْفي النور

ويسمع لحن متخالف... ... ... ...ونار تمحي الطريق... وتدور.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

مساء الفل يا عندليب
عندل لينا وعندلبنا
كل كلامك حلو

----------


## the_chemist

> *يجوز العيب بقى فينا... ... ... ...لكين برضه عليهم لوم
> 
> عتابهم فين... يصحينا؟... ... ...لو احنا غلطنا فيهم يوم.*


الناس في الزمن إتغيروا وبالجن إتلبسوا .... وجانا ناس من كتر اللي شافوه هيسوا
بيقـولوا كلام ولا ساكنى السرايا يقولوه .... وتخيل الناس المتعلمة سلوكهم بيلمسوا
وناس كنت فاكرهم نضجوا وعقولهم .... كبرت وللحكمة بينطقوا للأسف لقيتهم فلسوا
فقدت الأمل أو كدت يا عندليب بس صابر .... والله خايف لما من طبق المش يغمسوا

----------


## the_chemist

> *صباح العندليب خايف... ... ... ...لا بكرة الشمس... تِطْفي النور
> 
> ويسمع لحن متخالف... ... ... ...ونار تمحي الطريق... وتدور.*



الشمس لا يمكن تطفي نورها لكن ... إحنا اللي بإيدينا نطفي نور الشموع
والأمل شمعة هوا الشتا وزعابيبه ... بيحاولوا يطفوها جوه قلبي الموجوع
بأداريها وبروحى أغطيها عشان ... تنور طريق الشباب مهما بذلت الدموع
تعالي نشبك إيدينا ومن الغدر ... نحاول نحميها مش لنا للى جاى للمجموع
إحنا خلاص رايحين مهما كان ... ولازم نغرس لغيرنا حتى لا يموت بالجوع

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مساء الفل يا عندليب
> عندل لينا وعندلبنا
> كل كلامك حلو


*صباحك نور يا سيد الناس... ... ... ...وود، وطيبة أصلية

صباح بيضوّي بالإحساس... ... ... ...وقلبه، وروحه... مصرية.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الناس في الزمن إتغيروا وبالجن إتلبسوا .... وجانا ناس من كتر اللي شافوه هيسوا
> بيقـولوا كلام ولا ساكنى السرايا يقولوه .... وتخيل الناس المتعلمة سلوكهم بيلمسوا
> وناس كنت فاكرهم نضجوا وعقولهم .... كبرت وللحكمة بينطقوا للأسف لقيتهم فلسوا
> فقدت الأمل أو كدت يا عندليب بس صابر .... والله خايف لما من طبق المش يغمسوا


*البشر في صراع رهيب... ... ... ... كتير منّه... مع ذاتهم

بقينا ف عصر وضعه غريب... ... ... أرق الناس.. يموتهم.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الشمس لا يمكن تطفي نورها لكن ... إحنا اللي بإيدينا نطفي نور الشموع
> والأمل شمعة هوا الشتا وزعابيبه ... بيحاولوا يطفوها جوه قلبي الموجوع
> بأداريها وبروحى أغطيها عشان ... تنور طريق الشباب مهما بذلت الدموع
> تعالي نشبك إيدينا ومن الغدر ... نحاول نحميها مش لنا للى جاى للمجموع
> إحنا خلاص رايحين مهما كان ... ولازم نغرس لغيرنا حتى لا يموت بالجوع


*"حنغرس لغيرنا"... دا قول فيه حِكَم... ... ... ...وفيه إنسانية، ومحبة، وعطاء

يعلّي ف مقامنا ما بين الأمم... ... ... ... ...وندفا بجماله... في برد الشتاء.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب حيران... ... ... ...يصدق مين؟ ويرضى بإيه؟

خطيب جاهل بنص لسان... ... ... ..وغِلّ يصيب... بني الإنسان.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*تعيش الذكرى... واحنا نعيش... ... ... ...بنحضن في الخيال... نورها

وحتى التوهة ما تنسّيش... ... ... ... ..غير ان الغيبة... زاد نارها.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *تعيش الذكرى... واحنا نعيش... ... ... ...بنحضن في الخيال... نورها
> 
> وحتى التوهة ما تنسّيش... ... ... ... ..غير ان الغيبة... زاد نارها.*


كلام كبير بالفعل وله معني
دمت بخير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صباحك فين وتغريدك؟
وحشنا غناك وأهازيجك؟
و لم الأهل والأحباب
بمرسال جى فى بريدك

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> كلام كبير بالفعل وله معني
> دمت بخير


*بترصد إيه عميق، وكبير... ... ... ...وإيه مدفون في قلب يحس 

وتجمع جملة بالتفكير... ... ... ...وبتعبّر في كلمة ونص.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحك فين وتغريدك؟
> وحشنا غناك وأهازيجك؟
> و لم الأهل والأحباب
> بمرسال جى فى بريدك


*بريدي ياخويا تحت الأمر... ... ... ...كات الأزمة... في صندوقك

وان شالله... في بكرة الفجر... ... ...حتلقى كلام على ذوقك.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب غرّد... ... ... ...ومش عارف... يغنّي لإيه؟

ميزان الشعر متنمرد... ... ... ...وطعم الوحدة قاسي عليه.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *بترصد إيه عميق، وكبير... ... ... ...وإيه مدفون في قلب يحس 
> 
> وتجمع جملة بالتفكير... ... ... ...وبتعبّر في كلمة ونص.*


لا أشعر بالوحدة وأنا بينكم
صباح العندليب ا
أهديك رز مسكر بالحليب والزبيب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> لا أشعر بالوحدة وأنا بينكم
> صباح العندليب ا
> أهديك رز مسكر بالحليب والزبيب


*صباحك قشطة بالسكر... ... ... ...وضحكة طفلة خجلانة

نهارك ود بيصور... ... ... ...جمال الود جوانا.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب زقازيق... ... ... ...حفيدتي هايصه براحتها

ولما صبر ماما يضيق... ... ... ...يقوم جدو ... يسكتها.*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *صباح العندليب زقازيق... ... ... ...حفيدتي هايصه براحتها
> 
> ولما صبر ماما يضيق... ... ... ...يقوم جدو ... يسكتها.*


تعيش يا جدو وتربى
وتفرح بالقمر ديا
يا رب ارزقها يا ربى
بزوج صالح وذرية
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *صباح العندليب زقازيق... ... ... ...حفيدتي هايصه براحتها
> 
> ولما صبر ماما يضيق... ... ... ...يقوم جدو ... يسكتها.*


ربنا يبارك في كل الأحفاد ويهيصوا ويكسروا حتي نظارة جدو

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> تعيش يا جدو وتربى
> وتفرح بالقمر ديا
> يا رب ارزقها يا ربى
> بزوج صالح وذرية


*أربي انا ليه؟... ياخويا خلاص... ... ... ...أنا عامل عجوز طيب

ولما يكون مافيشي مناص... ... ... ... باسيب مامتها تتغلّب.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ربنا يبارك في كل الأحفاد ويهيصوا ويكسروا حتي نظارة جدو


*كسروها... من غير ماتقول... ... ... ...وكأنه الواجب في الدرس

هم الجوز... وخدوا المحمول... ... ... .واللاب توب... وكتموه هس.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب أصوات... ... ... ...سامعها تدق في قلبي

بذكرى غنوة م اللي فات... ... ... ..وأقمار... جت هنا جنبي.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *صباح العندليب أصوات... ... ... ...سامعها تدق في قلبي
> 
> بذكرى غنوة م اللي فات... ... ... ..وأقمار... جت هنا جنبي.*


صباح الجمال ، الجمال اللي فات بالنسبة للعواجيز أمثالي بلاش أنت خليك شباب ، بجد أحلي من الجمال الحالي ، جمال زمان قشطه وزبده سايحة وناس متغذية .
طيب اقرا كلمات ليه يت بنفسك بتبهج ، ستجد أن الشجن حاي كان أحلي
ربنا يسعدك

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الجمال ، الجمال اللي فات بالنسبة للعواجيز أمثالي بلاش أنت خليك شباب ، بجد أحلي من الجمال الحالي ، جمال زمان قشطه وزبده سايحة وناس متغذية .
> طيب اقرا كلمات ليه يت بنفسك بتبهج ، ستجد أن الشجن حاي كان أحلي
> ربنا يسعدك


*بنفسج إيه؟ و"صالح" مين؟... ... ... ...كدا عيالي... حياكلوني

دا إحنا ف وقت... الله يعين... ... ... ..بنسمع شعر حلزوني

فبكتيره "عيون حلوين"... ... ... ...وباقي السطر... "كرشوني".*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب غيط ورد... ... ... ...لكن له شوك محيرني

أبوس الوردة فوق ع الخد... ... ... ..فشوكها يجور... ويقهرني.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب إنسان... ... ... ...يحب يقول كلام مغلوط

عشان نسكت... وهو يبان... ... ..بإنه لوحده في المظبوط.*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*انا جيت اصبح واسلم ... ومن وجع الضرس بتالم 

محدش عنده حل .... ولا طبيب عاوز يتعلم*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *انا جيت اصبح واسلم ... ومن وجع الضرس بتالم 
> 
> محدش عنده حل .... ولا طبيب عاوز يتعلم*


*سلامتك من وجع في الضرس... ... ... ...حسد باين وقام طايلك

لكين خد منه معنى الدرس... ... ... ... ..وخف شوية في عمايلك

مليت الـ"فيس" صور بتخص... ... ... ..صنوف حلوى... وبنحايلك

كفاية الزهر هاته، وبس... ... ... ... ..يا م التسويس... تشوف "وَيلك".*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب تفكير... ... ... ...يروح ازاي يمين وشمال؟

حاجات عاجباه... ومنها كتير... ... لكين أكتر... سواد الاحوال

حينطق... فيه آمال حتطير... ... ... حيسكت... راح تزيد الاحمال.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب شاعر... ... ... ...يحب يبان لوحده وبس

فبيدوحر... وبيناقر... ... ... ... .يجوز عنده مركب نقص

فقلت اكتب له شيء ظاهر... ... من القرآن... لعله يحس

ركب راسه، وعمل شاطر... ... وقال هلاويس... وطق، وخس.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

سلامتك يا ابو اسكندر ، عليك بالقرنفل
صباح الإيمان يا عندليب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> سلامتك يا ابو اسكندر ، عليك بالقرنفل
> صباح الإيمان يا عندليب


*صباحك... فيه محبة ونور... ... ... ...وخيره يغطي... مهما نعوز

وعطره بالوداد مبدور... ... ... ... ...واهه بيوصل لنا بالجوز.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب مبسوط... ... ... ...عشان غلب الشيطان مرة

ما هي العركة دي ليها شروط... ... .مافيش تفويت... ولو ذرة.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *صباح العندليب مبسوط... ... ... ...عشان غلب الشيطان مرة
> 
> ما هي العركة دي ليها شروط... ... .مافيش تفويت... ولو ذرة.*


العركة مع الشيطان بالفعل لها شروط
ربنا ينصرك عليه دائماً وينصرنا كلنا ونغلبه ، وسوسته وحشه قوي ، اللهم قوينا بالإيمان
دمت بخير أستاذنا

----------


## the_chemist

> سلامتك يا ابو اسكندر ، عليك بالقرنفل
> صباح الإيمان يا عندليب


سلامتك يا أبو اسكندر من كل سوء ... والحمدلله الحاج سيد بقي عطار
بيوصف لكل داء علاج تاخد من ده ... درهم ومن ده واق وبلاش قنطار

----------


## فراشة

*       صبــاح العندليب مولــــــــود .......... كفوفه لسه مش طايله

      تعــب مـ المشي قــام مسنــود ......... على حيطه لكن..مايله*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> العركة مع الشيطان بالفعل لها شروط
> ربنا ينصرك عليه دائماً وينصرنا كلنا ونغلبه ، وسوسته وحشه قوي ، اللهم قوينا بالإيمان
> دمت بخير أستاذنا


*صباحك فل له ريحة... ... ... ...تشقشق ويا نور الشمس

زيارتك أحلا تصبيحة... ... ... ..ودادك نور بيهمس همس.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> سلامتك يا أبو اسكندر من كل سوء ... والحمدلله الحاج سيد بقي عطار
> بيوصف لكل داء علاج تاخد من ده ... درهم ومن ده واق وبلاش قنطار


*يعني لو تسأل عليّ... ... ... ...يبقى ضرسي حالته طين

طب دي كلمة واحدة ليّ... ... ..ردها الحب في بيتين.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *       صبــاح العندليب مولــــــــود .......... كفوفه لسه مش طايله
>       تعــب مـ المشي قــام مسنــود ......... على حيطه لكن..مايله*


*صباح العندليب شاكك... ... ... ... في أي طريق عليه علامات

في قلبه بحور بتتعارك... ... ... ..وعقله ف نار من الحكايات.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب ناوي... ... ... ...يصوم ع القول... ويتفرج

يدوّر ع اللي بيداوي... ... ... ..ويصبر... يوم أكيد تُفرَج.*

----------


## فراشة

صباح العندليب روّح ......... وساب كلمة بألف دليل

بنــــور الحرف بيلوّح .......... ويشفي كل قلب عليل

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح العندليب روّح ......... وساب كلمة بألف دليل
> بنــــور الحرف بيلوّح .......... ويشفي كل قلب عليل


*ما روّحشي... دا لف وضاع... ... ... ...وبيدوّر على عشه

ما هي الأعشاش كتير أنواع... ... ... ... ... دا يحضن فيه... ودا يهشه.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب محتاس... ... ... ...بيسأل عن طريق النور

فضحكوا عليه كتير م الناس... ... ...وقالوا انه... عبيط مغرور.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

كان نفسي يا أبو أمنية أفتح محل عطاره بالفعل وأحط يافطه كبيرة ( ســـــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــد الـــــعـــــــــــــطـــــــــــــــــــار ) واعمل مربة خرز البقر لكل واحد رفيع ومعصعص يعني هو خضر العطار أحسن مني ، واستاذنا إيمن بيصبح صباح جميل بريحة معطره ( صباحو فل ) وعشان خاطرك ها افتح معمل طورشي .
دمتم بخير

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> كان نفسي يا أبو أمنية أفتح محل عطاره بالفعل وأحط يافطه كبيرة ( ســـــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــد الـــــعـــــــــــــطـــــــــــــــــــار ) واعمل مربة خرز البقر لكل واحد رفيع ومعصعص يعني هو خضر العطار أحسن مني ، واستاذنا إيمن بيصبح صباح جميل بريحة معطره ( صباحو فل ) وعشان خاطرك ها افتح معمل طورشي .
> دمتم بخير


*عطارة تكون... تكون طرشي... ... ... ...ما دام منك... أكيد حلوة

ما هي الصنعة ما بتبانشي... ... ... ... ...غير اما "الشيف" يقول غنوة.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح العندليب سايح... ... ... ...بين الأركان... في كل الكون

يمين، وشمال، وفوق رايح... ... ..وخوفي لا تحت... آخره يكون.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *صباح العندليب سايح... ... ... ...بين الأركان... في كل الكون
> 
> يمين، وشمال، وفوق رايح... ... ..وخوفي لا تحت... آخره يكون.*


جميله يا عندليب ، طير ورفرف ولف الكون وخليك في العلالي تسلم
دمت بخير

----------


## the_chemist

> *       صبــاح العندليب مولــــــــود .......... كفوفه لسه مش طايله
> 
>       تعــب مـ المشي قــام مسنــود ......... على حيطه لكن..مايله*



صباح عندليب صحى من نومه ... لقي جواه مرمى علي التراب مكسور
دور علي حيطـة يسند عليهـا ... كفه لقاها فرح وقعت عليه مات مقهور

----------


## سيد جعيتم

فينك يا عندليب
غرد يا عمنا

----------


## سيد جعيتم

العندليب غايب 
لعل المانع خير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*العندليب 
أما حرنان
أو زعلان
أو وقع في يد الصياد
يارب تكون بخير يا عندليب*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*صباح العندليب ..راجع .. من الماضي .. وبعد غياب
لا عندو نيه .. أو دافع ..يخوض ف العله..والأسباب
وبرده القصد..كان طامع.. بِـ لهــفـــه..يطل عالأحباب*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *صباح العندليب ..راجع .. من الماضي .. وبعد غياب
> لا عندو نيه .. أو دافع ..يخوض ف العله..والأسباب
> وبرده القصد..كان طامع.. بِـ لهــفـــه..يطل عالأحباب*


واحشنا يا حودة
حمد الله على السلامة يا غالى
الحمد لله إنك بخير
 ::   ::

----------

